#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-08
<PACCBET> Привет, ребят, забыл прогу одну, как она там обзывается - короче буфер отображает , всё что там в него скидывал за время сессии.
<lexxx> слушай какой втему ник в 4 утра
<PACCBET> lexxx ))))
<PACCBET> lexxx лучше прогу подскажи
<lexxx> да еслиб я знал)
<lexxx> я ваще сюда тупо от безсоницы зашел
<PACCBET>  восход солнца: 05:46 - если ты в Москве
<Bodia> PACCBET: kde?
<PACCBET> любую Bodia
<Bodia> Klipper
<Bodia> может в гноме чтото похоже есть
<PACCBET> ну она у меня висит, только как её вызвать, через [alt][f2]?
<PACCBET> что то не выходит
<Bodia> она в триере висит
<PACCBET> о точно ))))
<PACCBET> спсб ))
<Bodia> и ночью спать нужно)
<PACCBET> нужно )))
<den4ik_13rus> Всем спаааать.......
<pingwin_> всем доброго утречка
<Bodia> ничего не знаю.. у меня глубокая ночь :)
<pingwin_> я тоже ничего не знаю, у меня 7:44
<Bodia> 4:45 :)
<pingwin_> товарищи, кто-нибудь знает какое-нибудь средство для поднятия тонуса кроме колы с кофе?
<pingwin_> О_о
<pingwin_> ипаааа
<pingwin_> не напоминай мне это время
<pingwin_> я в 4:45 начал компилировать код ><
<pingwin_> и мне это дико не понравилось
<Bodia> нормальное время, я уснуть как раз пытаюсь)
<pingwin_> Гг
<pingwin_> я даже не пыталсо
<pingwin_> один хрен сегодня через 5 часов сдавать проект
<pingwin_> Bodia, ты не знаешь что может взбодрить?
<Bodia> подрочить? хД
<pingwin_> не вариант, девушка рядом спит ^_^
<pingwin_> кофе тоже не предлагать, ничего не осталось
<Bodia> я честно не знаю.. я оч жестоко к себе отношусь) это спасает иногда)
<pingwin_> всмысле?Оо
 * pingwin_ рисует страшные картины
<Bodia> ))
<Bodia> в смысле игнорю желания)
<Bodia> "хочешь спать? а фиг тебе! пошли!"
<Bodia> даже если головы не чувствуешь)
<pingwin_> ну я тоже сейчас игнорирую дикое желание лечь поспать, а моргнешь и выморгнешь часов через 6-7
<pingwin_> (с)Баш
<Bodia> ну так поспи если все сделал
<pingwin_> я не проснусь ><
<Bodia> а жена зачем?)
<pingwin_> разок так сделал уже
<pingwin_> о!
<pingwin_> спасибо ^_^
<pingwin_> башка вообще не варит
<pingwin_> давай пока
<pingwin_> я пойду покимарю %)
<Bodia> давай ;)
<sharikoff> пщ
<den4ik_13rus> щп)
<ironman3000> Всем здрасьте!
<ironman3000> Дай те ктонить ссыль на нормальный мануал по настройке почтового сервере на базе Postfix+dovecot+mysql
<ironman3000> Гугл пацан умный но нормального мануала мне так и нешалё!
<sharikoff> http://vladimir-stupin.blogspot.com/2009/11/postfix-dovecot-postfixadmin.html
<SAPetrovich> <ironman3000>я вот по этой натраиваю всегда http://www.netlly.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=35
<Slukin1> привет всем, подскажите, как поставить cdemu
<Slukin1> ерунда какая-то... ключ добавил, а не ставится
<den4ik_13rus> На форуме тролей кучей, а банят нормЧуваков)))
<sharikoff> это был вброс?
<sharikoff> или что?
<den4ik_13rus> И вброс, и про себя хорошегоЗабаненого))
<sharikoff> ну щас и тут дождешься =)
<sharikoff> будешь думать один
<kyct> как сделать текстовый документ, который потом был бы читабельный в ворде?
<sharikoff> txt
<sharikoff> ?
<den4ik_13rus> А что такого!!! Не за что же забанили!)
<SAPetrovich> не за что щас даже шышка на одном месте не выскачет
<sharikoff> @op
<den4ik_13rus> Выскочила)
<sharikoff> den4ik_13rus, ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<den4ik_13rus> Да, но только лично с тем модером который дал бан!
<sharikoff> @voice den4ik_13rus
<sharikoff> продолжим
<SAPetrovich> ага
<den4ik_13rus> Кстати, фигня какая то с прокруткой в 10.10(
<Henoxek> ололо, ругательство )
<den4ik_13rus> Да где)
<Bemep> Привет товарищи. не подскажите как можно отключить систему опощенения (всплывающее окошко справа сверху)
<den4ik_13rus> Если модеры считают себя богами, и не принимают критику в свою сторону, то это клиника!!!
<sharikoff> принимают
<sharikoff> но в привате
<sharikoff> den4ik_13rus, в следующий раз.. ну ты понел =)
<den4ik_13rus> Как избавиться от тройного переключеня расскладки клавы?
<den4ik_13rus> Да ладно я не обижаюсь))
<den4ik_13rus> Почти)))
<den4ik_13rus> <Bemep>Крути notify-osd
<lapass> Ребят, как запустить приложение через терминал в 4-м рабочем столе?
<lapass> допустим программу gedit как ее в 4-й раб стол?
<den4ik_13rus> <Bemep>sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled   должно сработать)
<|Amblnb|> lapass: Открывать на том столе
<Escsun> lapass, в гноме, кде никак)
<Escsun> lapass, а вот вмах можно)
<den4ik_13rus> <lapass> с помощью костыля https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<vyazovoi> Вы ему не то советуете, вопрос внимательно прочитайте
<sharikoff> а мы так
<sharikoff> не читая
<sharikoff> в белый свет как в копеечку
<den4ik_13rus> я посто телепат)
<Bemep> den4ik_13rus: спасибо, гляну
<vyazovoi> судя по вопросу ему надо было единоразово из коммандной строки запустить, а не правило настроить
<den4ik_13rus> А что если сделать файлик ds и запускать devilspie <file.ds>)
<den4ik_13rus> Как раз единоразово)
<dmay> чаво-б такого-б плохого-б сделать-б?
<dmay> кто чего хорошего про пчелайн-интернет знает?
<ydz> Добрый день!
<dmay> ydz: что сломал?
<ydz> ногу
<dmay> в больницу!
<ydz> Точно! Как я сам не додумался!
<dmay> вот, правильный нуб. задали направление - сам всё дальше понял и сделал 8]
<ydz> Типа я нуб?
<dmay> тебя это волнует? хочешь поговорить об этом?
<ydz> Как раз, нет
<Bemep> ))))
<dmay> ну тогда зачем переспрашивать? :3
<dmay> > Оформление заявки на подключение: до 31.07.2011. Фактическое подключение должно произойти не позднее конца 2011 года.
<dmay> да пошли они в лес с такими примечаниями >.<
<mva> Escsun:
<mva> что там в кедах "никак"?
<froex> всем привет
<xterro> привет всем, чего обсуждам :)
<froex> Привет
<froex> Я не вкурсе - только зашёл
<xterro> я всем вопрос адресовал, может кто тему интересную поднимет, например можно 11.04 пообсуждать, кто пользуется, как оно, какие проблему амечены? ))
<froex> У меня за 11:04 не видно истории)))
<froex> ааа
<froex> ты не про время, а версию? :Р
<froex> Я вроде на 11 сижу - нормально. Вот только не привычно сначала с Unity
<froex> Как привыкнешь - удобно
<froex> Панельки не мешают
<froex> Долго искал настройку, а она в меню с кнопкой выключения
<Sergey_IT> xterro, на форуме тем хватает...
<xterro> это да, но тут то в real-time режиме )))
<froex> По мне так лучше Debian )
<xterro> он от убунты вроде как и не отличается толком, чё его все так нахваливают?
<froex> Убунта на нём строится )
<froex> Более строгая система
<froex> И там не надо вводить sudo su -> passwd -> aptitude remove sudo
<froex> xD
<Sergey_IT> дистрибутив значения не имеет, главное, чтобы все работало
<xterro> где не надо вводить? в убунте то? надо
<froex>  в убунте всегда sudo удаляю
<froex> Но для этого на рута пароль надо сделать
<froex> Не люблю, когда обычный пользователь имеет доступ рута )
<xterro> удаляешь саму софтину?
<froex> да
<froex> sudo su - смена пользователя на рута
<froex> passwd - смена пароля
<froex> aptitude remove sudo - удаление судо :Р
<Sergey_IT>  froex, сам таких пользователей создаешь?
<froex> Sergey, да
<froex> Просто я не один компьютером пользуюсь )))
<Sergey_IT>  froex, а зачем?
<froex> Зачем на компьютере разные пользователя?
<froex> пользователи*
<Sergey_IT>  froex, я про админские права вообще-то
<froex> Обычному пользователю незачем иметь админские права
<Pavia> >froex	Зачем на компьютере разные пользователя?
<froex> Вы тролите чтоль?
<Pavia> Потому что когдато давным давно компьюторы были дорогии. Нахлодились они в институтах и за одним компьютером работало несколько человек.
<froex> Для разных пользователей разные настройки ведь
<froex> Это как минимум
<froex> А ещё иногда требуется одних пользователей ограничивать в ресурсах и доступе
<froex> А другим их предоставлять
<Sergey_IT> froex, а причем здесь sudo?
<froex> sudo позволяет обычному пользователю выполнять команду от имени администратора
<xterro> а если у sudo поставить чтобы запрашивался пароль рута, а не текущего пользователя, то и удалять его не придётся
<froex> Да можно и настроить, чтобы только определённые команды выполнялись у разных пользователей
<froex> Но лично мне судо не нравится )
<Sergey_IT> froex, ты не умеешь его готовить
<froex> Может быть )
<froex> Но после года практики с ним, решил удалить
<froex> Пойду проглочу что-нибудь )
<AndreX> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Slukin> подскажите, а что за интерфейс для линукса такой е17
<Slukin> дайте ссылочку посмотреть в интернете, я ничего путнего не нашел
<Garfeild> Slukin: плохо искал
<Garfeild> Slukin: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment
<Slukin> спасибо
<Slukin> а кто-нибудь пользовал? скажет что за зверь?
<Garfeild> я давно пробовал
<Garfeild> так что не скажу, как оно сейчас
<Slukin> а как на тот момент было, когда пробовал?
<Garfeild> нормально, но не доделано)
<Slukin> а никакие дистрибутивы не делают еще с е17?
<Garfeild> Slukin: читать умеешь? )
<Bemep> я почему то думал что filona сисадмин, а оно вон что
<Bemep> ой
<[Raiden]> Бывает сисадмины довольно узкий круг знаний имеет. В общем они разные.
<Tenzor> Добрый день!
<Tenzor> Если есть возможность - прошу помочь настроить роутер на базе Убунту.
<Tenzor> Вкратце о задаче: заменить существующий "роутер" на базе Окон на "роутер" на базе Линукса.
<Tenzor> Опыта до этого в сетях Линукс крайне малы, самой ОС пользуюсь около года
<Bemep> в инете нет ничего вменяемого?
<Tenzor> Имею ПК с двумя сетевыми картами, настроены правильно (компьютеры из сети видят его, он видит другие компы, пингует сайты)ю
<Tenzor> Проблема при настройке: с трудом удалось заставить браузеры из сети выходить через роунтер в интернет.
<Tenzor> Пользовался следующими статьями:  http://mypvn.blogspot.com/2008/09/linux.html   http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3244.0
<[Raiden]> обычно надо 1 строку на иптаблес для раздачи инета + форвардинг ип в ядре включить через sysctl , а на других машинах только указывать эту машину как шлюз по умолчанию и днс сервера
<[Raiden]> с трудом - это сильно сказано
<Henoxek> хм, ну удалось ведь? )
<Henoxek> первый раз всегда трудно, когда нет опыта
<Tenzor> http://itdoc.com.ua/2009/03/nastrojka-linux-routera-na-baze-distributiva-debian-gnulinux-40-r3/   и несколько других
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> а что тебе ещё от роутера надо? Почитай про шейперы и iptables
<Tenzor> Bemep - вменяемого много... Но видать руки кривые... Или ошибка в ДНК :)
<[Raiden]> к иптаблес морды есть графические
<Tenzor> Raiden - На данный момент используется строка "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE"
<Henoxek> не забудь включить форвардинг IP
<Henoxek> и убедиться, что оно разрешено в /etc/sysctl.conf
<hask89> люди объсните мне пожалуйста почему например почему при установке любой проги через инет не сделана возможность просто *на будущее* сохранить полный deb пакет.Просто в след раз при переустановке было бы намного удобнее просто открыть папку с 
<Henoxek> ну и настройки фаера надо восстанавливать после ребута тоже
<Tenzor> Проблемы: если есть интернет "в браузерах", то полностью отсутствует для почты, скайпа, https соединения
<hask89> то что в кэшэ не считается))
<Henoxek> а пинг идет с клиенских машин куда-нибудь в инет? например на 8.8.8.8
<Henoxek> hask89 потому что с большой вероятностью пакет к тому времени устареет, очевидно же
<Tenzor> +Henoxek - в /etc/sysctl.conf прописано "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1"
<Tenzor> +Henoxek - Нет, пинга нет.
<hask89> Henoxek в этом конечно есть смысл)спасибо за ответ
<Henoxek> ну значит только squid работает на http и всё
<Henoxek> nat не работает
<Tenzor> nat позволяет любые порты перенастраивать? Имеет смысл заменить настройку на следующую: "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:3128"
<Tenzor> (учитывая возможные несовпадения названий интерфейсов)
<Tenzor> И ещё: интернет подключается по PPPoE, при загрузке создаёться ppp0 интерфейс. При этом eth1, через который производится выход, не получает ай-пи адреса
<Henoxek> это не nat. Это пересылка tcp на порты 80 и 8080 на проксю (squid)
<Henoxek> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET -j SNAT --to-source $INETIP вот пример включения преобразования адресов
<Henoxek> причем если в качестве $INET что-то типа ppp0, надо маскарадинг
<Tenzor> Henoxek понятно... Скорее всего спутал понятия "прозрачный прокси" и "нат"
<Henoxek> вообще squid нужен?
<Tenzor> Правильно ли я понял: необходимо заменить текущую настройку на следующую: "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE"
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ифейс на который надо раздавать -j MASQUERADE
<Tenzor> Henoxek да, весьма: с компьютеров фирмы идёт иногда большой поток запросов. Хотелось бы во-первых видеть кто качает информацию, а во-вторых - иметь кэш.
<[Raiden]> -s 192.168.0.0/24 вроде можно убрать
<Tenzor> Тогда ещё один уточняющий вопрос: на роутере уже 2 дня живёт ОС... За
<Tenzor> За это время я много эксперементировал. Имеет ли смысл переустановить на всякий случай?
<[Raiden]> инсталятору убунты очень нехватает такой штуки http://alv.me/wp-content/img/31.png - каноникал почему-то как и гномеры думает что все дебилы.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrey_> а что в выборочно?
<[Raiden]> andrey_: всё
<andrey_> всмысле
<[Raiden]> вся пакетная база дистра
<[Raiden]> на выбор
<[Raiden]> в общем-то все пришли к такому установщику, мандрива, сусе, даже федора или почти такому. Но каноникал так заботится о людях, что решила , что это слишком сложно
<[Raiden]> заботится конечн ов кавычках
<[Raiden]> в общем установка 1 из вещей которые меня в убунте не радуют.
<Tenzor> Raiden - Ещё раз хочу уточнить: локальная сеть идёт по eth0 с адресами 192.168.0.хх, интернет - ppp0 (ай-пи адрес не фиксированный, обновляется при каждом подключении), физически через eth1. Nat должно иметь вид: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<[Raiden]> Tenzor: нет
<[Raiden]> eth0
<Henoxek> [Raiden], ppp0, инфа 100%
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: Может ошибаюсь ) А откуда инфа?
<[Raiden]> да, похоже я туплю
<Henoxek> от кэпа) начинать транслировать адрес надо изнутри сети, поэтому выходящим интерфейсом будет инет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: ppp0
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: eth1 не имеет доступа в глобальную сеть.
<[Raiden]> ок, я не силен в сетях
<ink_sleep> ну то есть маскарадить eth1 можно, но тогда будет доступ только в сеть провайдера
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: а причем тут етх0 , инет по ппп0
<[Raiden]> *етх1 т.е.
<ink_sleep>  [Raiden] | Tenzor: нет
<ink_sleep>  [Raiden] | eth0
<ink_sleep> а, то есть ты имеешь в виду в маскарадинг писать интерфейс внутренней локлки?
<ink_sleep> локалки?
<ink_sleep> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: ну да, а про eth1 я не говорил.
<ink_sleep> нене. в MASQ нужно вписывать тот фейс, _через_ который нужно выпускать все остальные
<[Raiden]> ок, мне правда уже сказали
<[Raiden]> Но я почему-то по другому делал ) Например sudo  iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o vboxnet0 -j MASQUERADE давало инет на виртуалку )
<[Raiden]> который был на ppp0 реально машины
<ink_sleep> кхм.
<ink_sleep> маршрутизировать бриджи = эта пять )
<[Raiden]> это не бридж
<ink_sleep> это вообще малопрогнозируемая область
<[Raiden]> это виртуальная сетевуха
<ink_sleep> vboxnet0 - бридж
<ink_sleep> к нему цепляются виртуальные сетевые
<[Raiden]> может быть бридж, если в настройках виртуалки нат выбран
<ink_sleep> оно в любом случае бридж
<[Raiden]> а не виртуализация сетевухи
<[Raiden]> незнаю, у меня это полноценная сетевуха , адресом ) виртуальаня только
<[Raiden]> или я опять туплю
<Bemep> Чем так крут banshi что его встраивают в убунту?
<ink_sleep> ну бриджу можно дать адрес, никто не спорт
<ink_sleep> не спорит*
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: или я вообще ничего не понимаю, или ты не понял, что у меня в опциях виртуалки стоит не нат
<[Raiden]> и никакой не мост
<ink_sleep> и из-за какого-то очень популярного, но глупого сетевого инженера это делают повсеместно, даже не задумаываясь о том, когда это нужно, а когда нет.
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: да какая разница? vboxnet - устройство для всех машин
<[Raiden]> а если у меня 1 машина, на обоих ипы , общая маска и всё , с какого перепугу это бридж (мост)?
<[Raiden]> это просто 2 вирт сетевухи
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: ну запусти 2 виртуалки с разными настройками сети и найди мост
<[Raiden]> и на 1 из них я раздал инет, таким образом ,который вы говорите неправильный
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: какой ещё мост?
<ink_sleep> который по твоей логике создатьться должен
<[Raiden]> Так , ну понятно. Давай представим что темы небыло. А то ты меня ещё тем локалегеном запарил
<[Raiden]> который якобы лечит вывод кирилицы на эжран
<ink_sleep> в общем vboxnet0 - тоже самое, что и virbr0
<ink_sleep> более того, у меня нету его, потому что я использую virbr0
<[Raiden]> ))
<ink_sleep> ибо мне лениво при перетыкании модулей ещё и сеть перетыкать
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: сделай sudo brctl show
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: пынг
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: и кстати насчет локали - http://debian.pro/503
<[Raiden]> я не буду ради этого спора включать виртуалку, просто покажу, что в моем случае вбокс0 - это не бридж
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0808/h_1312805574_4507256_721afe240f.png
<ink_sleep> частично ты оказался прав (насчет LC_MESSAGE)
<ink_sleep> но генерация локали фиксит неработающие русские символы по ssh
<Sower> âñåì êó
<ubuntuhelp> Sower! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: ок. объясни тогда мне на досуге, почему у vboxnet0 ip 192.168.56.1, а у виртуалки - 192.168.56.101.
<Sower> èçâèíèòå çà íóáñêèé âîïðîñ â ÓÁÓÍÒÓ èãðû ïîä âèíäó ìîæíî èãðàòü íîðìàëüíî áåç ëàãîâ?
<[Raiden]> сам себе обьясни )
<ink_sleep> Sower: UTF-8 or DIE
<[Raiden]> это два вполне допустимых адреса в одной подсети, которые можно менять
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: легко. vboxnet0 - бридж, при поднятии которого в iptables вносится правила маршрутизации в бридже
<Sower> port kakoy?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<ink_sleep> !utf8 | Sower
<ubuntuhelp> Sower: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sower> а так нормально?
<ink_sleep> да
<Sower> извините за нубский вопрос в УБУНТУ игры под винду можно играть нормально без лагов?
<aleksei`> ntgthm uen
<Sower> ))
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: если в настройка виртуалки выбрать нат или сетевой мост, тогда это будет мост. Но как я уже говорил, у меня это не мост.
<aleksei`> теперь гут
<schtiel> Смотря какие игры)))
<Bodia> Сомтря какие руки)
<Sower> например арма 2 )) или танчики
<Sower> ))
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: а если у тебя запущены сразу 2 виртуалки - одна - мост, вторая - как у тебя. Что тогда) ?
<[Raiden]> Sower: можно, во многие игры до 2001 года выпуска можно играть без лагов.
<schtiel> <Sower>: ставь WIne  и пробуй.
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> самое главное world of warcraft более менее норм идёт )))
<Sower> до 2001 Оо
<Sower> о боже
<Sower> тогда об арма 2 и танчики придется забыть ((
<Bodia> Sower: они пугают :) я кризис гонял)
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: тогда будет в виртуальных девайса в реальной ос, но ко мне это не имеет отношение и речь была вообще не про виртуалки, а про раздачу инета.
<schtiel> <Sower>: black&white вот не идет)))
<schtiel> GTA вайс сити более-менее)))
<Bodia> Sower: http://appdb.winehq.org/ вбивай в поиск что нужно и смотри
<[Raiden]> Sower: ))
<Sower> ок спс ребята
<Sower> я из якутии зашел хэхэ
<aleksei`> а вообще игры - это зло!!!
<ink_sleep> [Raiden]: тогда всё-равно будет только vboxnet0.
<[Raiden]> Sower: ну ладно, пусть будет до 2003. Какой-нить джедай академи или кс 1.6 бегают вполне без лагов.
<ink_sleep> а маскарадинг в твоем случае будет работать в обе стороны.
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: не
<Bodia> aleksei`: скажи еще чтолюдей убивать это зло!
<ink_sleep> так как у тебя инет наверняка через eth0 и vboxnet0 тоже подцеплен к eth0
<aleksei`> Bodia, вот это уже не мне судить
<ink_sleep> соответственно, когда ты маскарадинг пустил на мост - ты пустил его и на eth0
<ink_sleep> вот и вся страшная тайна.
<[Raiden]> Ктонить, скажите инку что бы остановился. Всеравно это не относится к вопросу который обсуждался
<[Raiden]> а то он меня не понимает
<ink_sleep> или wlan0
<ink_sleep> почему же не относится? ) я тебе объяснил, почему у тебя nat таким образом отработал
<ink_sleep> чтобы в будущем ты не рассуждал на эту тему
<ink_sleep> как второй вариант (если это не бридж) - то у тебя vboxnet0 является алиасом для eth0.
<ink_sleep> то есть что-то вроде eth0:1
<ink_sleep> и тогда ты все равно сделал маскарадинг на eth0
<ink_sleep> это всё при условии, что тебе инет приходит именно с eth0
<ink_sleep> но тогда ен существует научного объяснения того, что и brdiged и обычные VM ходят в сеть через vboxnet0
<[Liberty_Prime]> +1
<[Liberty_Prime]> sambu помогите настроить!
<[Liberty_Prime]> вернее то что играет роль клиента...
<ink_sleep> [Liberty_Prime]: наутилус -> ctrl+l -> smb://ip
<[Liberty_Prime]> у меня не видит компы в сети
<[Liberty_Prime]> только по smb://
<[Liberty_Prime]> а через сеть никак
<[Liberty_Prime]> я hosts уже до дыр продрочил...
<ink_sleep> [Liberty_Prime]: workgroup верная выставлена?
<[Liberty_Prime]> да
<[Liberty_Prime]> в smb.conf?
<ink_sleep> smb.conf - это конфиг smb-сервера, емнип
<[Liberty_Prime]> а где?
<ink_sleep> [Liberty_Prime]: IPшники по dhcp или в режиме роуминга получаешь?
<[Liberty_Prime]> да
<dmay> XD
<dmay> я думал так только в анекдотах бывает
<ink_sleep> вово
<ink_sleep> интересно, а куда из NM убрали режим роуминга
<ink_sleep> в 10.04 ещё был
<ink_sleep> [Liberty_Prime]: в общем смотри в сторону неработающей виндузятной службы, которая отвечает за мультикасты всякие
<ink_sleep> netbios, что ли
<dmay> netbios няка
<ink_sleep> сам smb клиент у тебя прекрасно работает, не работает у тебя именно средство получения информации о машинах в сети
<ink_sleep> в линуксе это avahi
<ink_sleep> в винде уже за 5 лет забыл что
<ink_sleep> хзм.
<ink_sleep> почти 6
<dmay> wins
<[Liberty_Prime]> как эта служба завется??
<aleksei`> (предположение) - может просто самбу рестартнуть надо после настроек группы ...
<ink_sleep> [Liberty_Prime]: попробуй winbind поставить с горя, что ли
<ink_sleep> Samba nameservice integration server
<[Liberty_Prime]> уже перезагрузок 10 штоле прошло...
<aleksei`> как перезагружаешь?
<aleksei`> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<schtiel> help
<dmay> а давайте все дружно посоветуем мне какой нить годный ambient?
<|rapidsp|> музыку чтоле?
<Kotobazis> Nature
<dmay> |rapidsp|: ога
<dmay> Kotobazis: это в смысле звуки природы штоль?
<Sergey_IT> Миндельсона
<|rapidsp|> судя по вики - чето беспредельное
<dmay> Sergey_IT: уже поздно XD
<|rapidsp|> нет чтобы как все нормальные пацаны металл слушать...
<dmay> йохохо, да как же я про fsol забыл то 83
<Sergey_IT> dmay, Моцарта - никогда не поздно
<Kotobazis> Шопена никогда не позно
<dmay> нехотеть классику
<Bodia> Aphex Twin
<Bodia> biosphere какойто слишком депрессивный..
<dmay> ну ешкин кто
<Bodia> м?
<dmay> вот так и задумываешься что важнее - кондёр или модем на упсе >.<
<dmay> вообще важней конечно поднять пятую точку и пойти купить ещё один удлиннитель
<vladimir_> Подскажите куда копать если xev не реагирует на fn+[f2,f3]?
<Escsun> vladimir_, а че там не пашет?
<Escsun> vladimir_, http://rewalls.com/pic/201102/1920x1200/reWalls.com-22900.jpg
<vladimir_> Escsun, просто нет события на эту комбинацию клавиш - не работаю клавиши для регулирования подстветки, через апплет яркость меняется.:(
<Escsun> vladimir_, xev + xmodmap в помощь
<vladimir_> Escsun, спс буду копать.
<MoonWalker> привет!
<MoonWalker> у меня проблемы со звуком в разных дистрибутивах линукса - пробовал Ubuntu 10.04, Debian 6, OpenSUSE 11.4 - со временем при воспроизведении либо просто пропадает звук, либо зависает наглухо проигрыватель
<Escsun> MoonWalker, дистр не имеет никакого значения
<MoonWalker> я уже понял...
<Escsun> MoonWalker, вся беда в ядре ...
<den4ik_13rus> Gsteamer, Alsa
<Escsun> MoonWalker, тебе самому надо собрать ядро ..
<Escsun> ну альса то альса)
<MoonWalker> пробовал и alsa, и oss4
<MoonWalker> ну и пульс, естесственно...
<MoonWalker> а что с ядром?
<dmay> ешкин кот, семья программиста и сисадмина, и ни одной флешки в доме >.<
<den4ik_13rus> )))
<MoonWalker> не поддерживает мою звуковую карту?
<Escsun> MoonWalker, поддерживает ...
<Escsun> тогда бы звука не было
<Escsun> MoonWalker, видимо ядро старое )
<Escsun> MoonWalker, особенно как это в бунтах ...
<den4ik_13rus> MoonWalker, а какая у тебя карта?
<MoonWalker> встроенная в материнку - Gigabyte 8I865GME-775-RH
<Escsun> хотя может быть и проблемная карта)
<Escsun> MoonWalker, lspci -v покажи
<MoonWalker> я вот думаю взять у кого-нибудь отдельную платку
<Escsun> MoonWalker, тока не сюда
<mva> Escsun:
<den4ik_13rus> AC97?
<MoonWalker> ага
<den4ik_13rus> Да с ними вроде никаких проблем..
<Escsun> ну тут все ок)
<Escsun> не вроде, а так и есть
<Escsun> значит в чем то другом беда)
<den4ik_13rus> Раньше были
<MoonWalker> в чем же? :( не хочу на винду возвращаться >_<
<den4ik_13rus> И не надо
<den4ik_13rus> )))
<Bemep> тебе выслать ess?
<Bemep> pciш=ная
<Bemep> ))))
<den4ik_13rus> +
<MoonWalker> давай
<den4ik_13rus> А кодеки экстра стоят, да?
<MoonWalker> расширения стоят для ubuntu
<MoonWalker> проприетарные
<MoonWalker> из центра приложений которые
<Escsun> надо узнать
<Escsun> из-за чего пропадает звук
<Escsun> запусти плеер какой нить из консоли
<den4ik_13rus> Можно попробовать libmad поставить..
<Escsun> и файл
<den4ik_13rus> Если это с mp3
<MoonWalker> не только mp3
<den4ik_13rus> а что ещё
<MoonWalker> все звуки, в том числе в видеофайлах
<MoonWalker> и в играх пропадает звук периодически
<MoonWalker> то есть глохнет полностью
<den4ik_13rus> GStreamer! 99,8%
<Escsun> den4ik_13rus, добавь еще 0.01 % )
<MoonWalker> есть альтернативы?
<den4ik_13rus> Много будет уже))
<den4ik_13rus> Попробуй переустановить все либы GStreamer//
<MoonWalker> сомневаюсь
<den4ik_13rus> Только удаляй с --purge
<MoonWalker> я несколько раз переставлял систему, и эту, и другие дистры
<stasdizzi> всем хорошего!!!
<stasdizzi> есть тут любители программирования микроконтроллеров PIC под Ubuntu &
<den4ik_13rus> Ах точно, забыл)
<den4ik_13rus> есть тут любители программирования микроконтроллеров PIC -- в детстве)
<den4ik_13rus> И то мало опыта)
<stasdizzi> :-)
<MoonWalker> нет идей, что можно сделать?
<den4ik_13rus> Значит ты делал      sudo killall pulseaudio&&sudo alsa force-reload
<MoonWalker> возможно... я по инструкциям делал, на форуме есть какие-то
<den4ik_13rus> Попробуй эти комманды..
<den4ik_13rus> <MoonWalker>, а есть вубка??
<den4ik_13rus> *вебка)
<MoonWalker> не
<MoonWalker> команды ввел
<MoonWalker> кучка модулей там...
<den4ik_13rus> Ну и что со звуком?
<MoonWalker> ща проверю
<MoonWalker> видео зависло на 13-ой секунде
<den4ik_13rus> Уба тормозит?
<MoonWalker> не замечаю
<kurdt> люди не подскажите что за штука ..в teeworlds переодически экран моргает..hd2600xt
<den4ik_13rus> А ошибки какие вылетают??
<den4ik_13rus> И какие плееры??
<MoonWalker> ты мне?
<den4ik_13rus> Да)
<MoonWalker> ошибок нету, плееры - totem, rhythmbox, vlc
<Escsun> MoonWalker, а dmesg ?
<den4ik_13rus> И видеокарту?
<MoonWalker> GeForce FX5200
<vdrandom> names
<MoonWalker> dmesg смотрю, не могу гайти тот момент
<MoonWalker> *найти
<Escsun> MoonWalker, кидай весь лог
<Escsun> MoonWalker, тока не сюда
<den4ik_13rus> pastebin.com
<MoonWalker> все, что в консоли? или из файла
<Escsun> а звук то упал ?)
<Escsun> да можно из файла)
<MoonWalker> тогда где файл, скажи
<Escsun> MoonWalker, dmesg > file )
<Escsun> ну или в /var/log/dmesg.log
<MoonWalker> щас видео на 18-ой минуте замерзло
<MoonWalker> http://pastebin.com/jnWSSDu2
<den4ik_13rus> sudo lspci -v
<MoonWalker> http://pastebin.com/rbHwtb6n
<den4ik_13rus> Ну... даже не знаю)
<den4ik_13rus> а mplayer какой версии?
<MoonWalker> нет уменя его
<MoonWalker> и глючит ВЕСЬ звук в системе
<MoonWalker> в любом плеере и в играх
<den4ik_13rus> блин...
<den4ik_13rus> не знаю..
<MoonWalker> C:\>I386\winnt
<MoonWalker> или как там... забыл уже
<MoonWalker> надоело уже мучиться, я потерял всякий интерес к компьютерам из-за этого
<den4ik_13rus> Не надо сдаваться)
<den4ik_13rus> Правда я сам два года назад так же сдавался)))
<MoonWalker> да ну, это уже как-то нецелесообразно
<den4ik_13rus> А дай лол xorg///
<MoonWalker> всю жизнь потратить на попытки наладить систему
<den4ik_13rus> да почему всю жизнь) Прямые руки-1-2часачеловека
<MoonWalker> я уже который день бьюсь и сам, и везде, где мог, раскидал проблему свою... в контакте запостил, на форуме внутрисетевом тоже, на гуглВиО даже
<den4ik_13rus> Лбди серваки "огромные" поднимают, а ты из-за звука решил сдаться) {хотя сервак проще поднять))}
<MoonWalker> во во
<den4ik_13rus> лог xorg
<MoonWalker> var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<den4ik_13rus> да
<MoonWalker> http://pastebin.com/mUZ2rzy8
<den4ik_13rus> Попробуй добавить при загрузке noapic acpi=off...
<MoonWalker> и что это даст
<den4ik_13rus> Ты попробуй.. noapic отключает поддержку расширенного контроллера прерываний
<den4ik_13rus> Но так как проблемы с совместимостью оборудования нет, то это был крик души))
<den4ik_13rus> Но всё равно пробуй..
<MoonWalker> это в грабе прописывать?
<den4ik_13rus> да
<[Raiden]> MoonWalker: попробуй обновить дрова до     173.14.30
<[Raiden]> У тебя 173.14.22 , может изменятся проблемы :)
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Sergey_IT> а может биос перешить
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> я правда не прочитал о проблеме, лень лог мотать
<MoonWalker> дрова не буду трогать
<MoonWalker> с изображением нормально все
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> а к чему тогда лог иксов выше?
<MoonWalker> попросили логануть
<[Raiden]> я кажется зря в разговор вписался
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> MoonWalker: ноут?
<MoonWalker> неа
<[Raiden]> если да то модель какая
<[Raiden]> Хм
<MoonWalker> ребутнусь без апиков  ацпи
<MoonWalker> так, на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> MoonWalker: если раньше было ок, попробуй удалить ~/.pulse и если есть .asoundrc
<[Raiden]> может определеныне параметры как-то влияют, хотя врятли
<MoonWalker> я переставлял несколько раз систему и разные дистры пробовал
<MoonWalker> debian щзутыгыу
<MoonWalker> о_О
<MoonWalker> opensuse
<Sergey_IT> MoonWalker, с железкой что-то, мне кажется
<MoonWalker> греется?
<[Raiden]> опенсусе норм дистр. Если там так же, то может в альзе есть какой-то баг связанный с тввоей звуковухой, если вообще не железная проблема
<[Raiden]> Ну короче я бы погуглил по модели и похожим проблемам
<MoonWalker> я пробовал и пульс, и алсу, и осс4
<den4ik_13rus> <MoonWalker>, не надейся что отключение сработает, потому как нет проблем с совместимостью у тебя...
<mva> >> и пульс и альсу
<MoonWalker> по модели ничо не нахожу
<mva> шутник, шутник
<MoonWalker> я и не надеюсь
<MoonWalker> а то
<[Raiden]> mva: да уж. Мне даже лень уже писать что это не аналоги. Задолбали )
<mva> %)
<Sergey_IT> MoonWalker, у тебя проблема с железом
<mva> и с мозгом
<MoonWalker> ничо не знаю, на форуме инструкции быди всякие, вот я и пробовал
<mva> простите :)
<MoonWalker> может все таки попробовать звуковую вставить другую?
<MoonWalker> у меня встроенная
<den4ik_13rus> Да иди уже в reboot)
<MoonWalker> ща
<den4ik_13rus> У тебя их две воткнуто?
<MoonWalker> у меня их ноль воткнуто
<[Raiden]> MoonWalker: в общем,  либо гугли на тему модели и проблем с альзой - возможно будет какой-нить багрепорт и какое-нить описание. Либо попробуй другую ос
<[Raiden]> если там так же - меняй железо
<den4ik_13rus> Проблема alc*** горят не стого ни с сего иногда..
<[Raiden]> а опенсусе мне сильно понравилась. Было бы софта больше упаковано под неё - убежал бы не думая.
<[Raiden]> а так, есть некотоыре сомнения. Решил остаться на убунте до следущего релиза сусе . И там уже буду выберать )
<MoonWalker> мне из линуксов убунту больше приглянулась, возни меньше с ней
<MoonWalker> начальной настройки
<[Raiden]> мне почему-то кажется что в опенсусе меньше
<MoonWalker> мне она как-то не очень понравилась, может просто непривычно
<den4ik_13rus> Зависит от прямоты рук)
<MoonWalker> меню неудобное
<[Raiden]> там в гноме просто на 1 апплет меню больше
<Escsun> [Raiden], его уже нет тут)
<andrey_> а еще обои...
<den4ik_13rus> Он ушёл в бесконечный ребут)))
<[Raiden]> обои кстати меня радуют там + очень много всяких сторонних с ящеркой )
<XuMuK[DHD]> ку
<den4ik_13rus> Нескучные обои)))
<andrey_> ку
<Escsun> http://itmages.ru/image/view/252353/2a9d923b
<Escsun> он еще вернется )
<den4ik_13rus> Оо форум переехал...
<[TridenT]> маламут просит в тему о новом оформлении и движке кидать багрепорты :)
<den4ik_13rus> слишком много апельсинового цвета...
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> я тут прикручиваю компиляцию латехдокументов к gedit
<dmay> так там же был няшне редактор специально для латеха
<dmay> с компиляцией и предпросмотром
<Shelest> я хз -- плугин скопирован в /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins но не работает
<Shelest> как варинатн что у меня просто руки из жопы. но не работает
<Shelest> сейчас перегружу машину. так как болше варианты просто кончились
<den4ik_13rus> Интересная вещь http://paste.ubuntu.com/661253/,  это CNF7017 это вебка!
<skai> о
<skai> форум наконец переехал
<dmay> ох матерь б-жья, нормальный дизайн на убубнту.ру?!
<Sergey_IT> ужас
<dmay> малацца, даже мой логин так и не пролюбили :3
<Sergey_IT> красные заголовки на белом фоне - не тру
<dmay> ну да, могли бы и потемнее сделать
<skai> Sergey_IT: тем с ubuntu.com ресурсов калька
<dmay> Вороне бог на вход подал 503 вольта и заземлил ее при том, и получился угольный резистор на пару сотен килоОМ
<den4ik_13rus> ))))))))
<Philipp2007> dmay: жжешь )) Это ты от куда это взял?
<den4ik_13rus> Что то <MoonWalker> пропал)))
<den4ik_13rus> Подскаже кто нить как исправить http://paste.ubuntu.com/661253/???
<Philipp2007> den4ik_13rus:  это не вебка?
<den4ik_13rus> Она самая..
<Philipp2007> А почему keyboard?
<den4ik_13rus> А вот у неё спросил не хочет говорить))
<den4ik_13rus> udev её почему то так определил(
<Philipp2007> Ну если бы знал то помог бы. Сам со своей вебкой на asus не могу разобраться.
<[Raiden]> видимо не всё хорошо с бтрфс , а жаль http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31430
<Philipp2007> У кого нибудь стоит видяха intel gma4500? glxgears сколько fps выдает? выше 60 вообще не скачет.
<[Raiden]> это похоже что всинк включен
<[Raiden]> синхронизация с частотой смены кадров на монике
<[Raiden]> погугли на эту тему, у меня не интел.
<Philipp2007> ну а в fullscreen вообще 40 так что не vsync да я и гуглю просто здесь заодно решил спросить
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> а /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps    сколько дает?
<Philipp2007> в btrfs особо не нуждаюсь. Зато с  его  введением в fedore граб2 появится. Не будет такого гемороя с установкой
<[Raiden]> в бтр снапшоты есть, можно делат перед установкой пакетов или интегрировать поддержку в пакетынй менеджер
<Philipp2007> на полный экран 15-20 в маленьком окне около 30. (( Видать интел и 3д в линуксе не очень совместимы. Про снапшоты не читал. Стоящая вещь?
<[Raiden]> ну как система отката в винде, только на уровне фс
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: погугли про gallium3d и про новые дрова на ppa может даст чего. И до кучи по слвоам типа xorg intel best perfomance
<[Raiden]> может потюнить можно
<[Raiden]> больше про интелы сказать нечего - не сталкивался
<Philipp2007> да тут по форумам много народу на них жалуется. Пока правда решения не нашел. А ты федору юзаешь? или просто за бтрфс волнуешься?
<Sergey_IT> у меня интел - те же результаты
<Philipp2007> Sergey_IT: ты на счет этого не заморачивался? А то кеды с включеными openGL эффектами медленно работают.
<den4ik_13rus> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glschool -fps поболее нагружает видео
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: за бтрфс. Экст4 немного отстает от современных фс. В бтр ещё пара алгоритмов сжатия есть и lzo оно вроде быстрое.
<[Raiden]> да, неплохо
<[Raiden]> на самом деле нужен комплексный тест. в скринсейвере может не юзаться какая-нить из возможностей огл
<[Raiden]> что бы точно понимать на что видюха способна
<den4ik_13rus> но лучше мерить unigene
<den4ik_13rus> *unigine
<den4ik_13rus> Вот там по полной нагрузка...
<den4ik_13rus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6k76vuw9Rk
<Philipp2007> Прикольно! Правда громоздко слишком
<[Raiden]> я всётаки думаю что мышка долго будет жить. все эти тачи как-то не очень + надо ляпать девайс на который смотришь
<[Raiden]> прикиньте что вы сидите, смотрите кино и поедаете руками курицу
<[Raiden]> и вдруг надо резко на паузу поставить, а у вас ни клавы, ни мышки, одинтачэкран
<[Raiden]> :)
<Philipp2007> Ну так надо иметь обеденные клавиатуру и мышку ))
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> педаль ещё можно :)
<[Raiden]> или маи-гери в нарисованную на экране кнопку
<Philipp2007> Ну для дома мышку и клавиатуру ни чем не заменишь. а так сенсорное управление временами очень удобно. В машину если встроить
<[Raiden]> местами да
<[Raiden]> мне это напомнило 1 картинку. там был коврик перед телевизором
<[Raiden]> пошагав на нужную цифру можно канал переключить
<Philipp2007> Голосовое управление тоже хорошо. Но с вечно всплывающими порнобаннерами весь голос сорвешь пока до нужного сайта доберешься ))
<den4ik_13rus> Сенсор для рисователей хорошо)
<den4ik_13rus> <Philipp2007>))))
<den4ik_13rus> Голос тоже для определённых мест хор.
<den4ik_13rus> Например, умный дом) На Ubuntu кажется есть решение?...
<[Raiden]> - 7 утра, пора втавать
<[Raiden]> -Вот чёрт!
<[Raiden]> -Команда не распознана
<[Raiden]> :)
<den4ik_13rus> ))))
<[Raiden]> Где-то похожий диалог попадался. Кажется в сериале вавилон5 там в каютах офицеров были управляемые голосом компы
<Philipp2007> Графический планшет наверное в убунте пока настроишь передумаешь его использовать. Да и без хотя бы схематичного отображения рабочего стола под пером не очень наверное удобно будет
<licwin> хмхмхм... всем прива.. кто запускал диабло 2 на весь экран в убунту?
<licwin> где вообще разрешение прописуется в диабло??
<rapidsp> в опциях дьяблы
<Philipp2007> там вроде бы маскимальное 800х600? или 1024х768?
<rapidsp> 800х600
<licwin> фигова
<licwin> играть не удобно(
<licwin> скачал патч на разрешение.. на вине его не запускает(
<Philipp2007> может есть какие нить патчи которые его и увеличивают.
<licwin> патч есть... но его чево wine у меня не запускает
<Escsun> licwin, d2 800x600 что выше значит читерство )
<[Raiden]> играй в окне.
<licwin> знаю
<Philipp2007> Костыль в костыле слишком уж нагромождено
<Escsun> licwin, а по теме, качай хаки )
<Escsun> licwin, правда по баттлу не играй забанят))
<licwin> так еще маленький вопрос
<licwin> )
<den4ik_13rus> <Philipp2007>, луди же рисуют планшетом)
<[Raiden]> могли бы кстати сделать какой-нить мод современный. Например у вальве есть хл1 на движке соурсе от хл2
<[Raiden]> типа того.
<licwin> когда я его запустил... появилось окно диабло в верхнем левом углу экрана.. а остальной экран синего цвета)
<[Raiden]> отличается вообще ничем, движок только новый
<Escsun> licwin, ну это правильно
<licwin> а как убрать? этот синий экран?
<Escsun> цвет сменить или убрать в вайне
<[Raiden]> licwin: попробуй к запуску добавить опцию -window или в winecfg включи виртуальный рабочий стол
<Escsun> [Raiden], можно просто -w -lg -ns -np )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<licwin> а куда эту опцию добавлять?)) сори за глупый вопрос)
<[Raiden]> ну в ярлык либо с консоли пускай
<[Raiden]> у меня недавно тоже были позывы д2 поставить.
<[Raiden]> на тему планшетов http://dirty.ru/comments/319952/#new
<Escsun> [Raiden], по баттлу играл ?)
<[Raiden]> неа.
<Escsun> жаль
<Philipp2007> кстати ни кто не юзает sabayon? Там есть консоль выезжающая сверху экрана при нажатии F12 а как пакет называется не знаю. хочу в kubuntu поставить
<Escsun> тильда что ль?)
<sc66pda> yakuake она называется
<Escsun> или как ее
<Escsun> а точно
<[Raiden]> их несколько есть
<Philipp2007> sc66pda: благодарю. Он самый. Удобная очень вещь. А то постоянно нужен рутовый терминал под рукой. что бы за мышкой не лезть
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> уау у седу вывод комманды прилепить?
<lukinfore> *как к
<[Raiden]> echo  zzc | sed
<lukinfore> типа sed 'a`date`'
<licwin> а можно поподробней? -w писать в пути к exe? или де именно?
<licwin> я просто так никада не делал)
<licwin> и понятия не имею чего да как)
<Escsun> licwin, все просто
<Escsun> winde d2.exe -w
<licwin> ок спс)
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: попробуй так sed "a$(date)"
<KyuuBe> при запуске некоторых приложений ошибка
<KyuuBe> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_hash_table_insert_internal: assertion `hash_table != NULL' failed
<KyuuBe> и нет  меню верхнего
<KyuuBe> куда копать?
<lukinfore> [Raiden], угу выводит именно $(date)
<KyuuBe> вечер всем кстати
<lukinfore> а не вывод
<Philipp2007> KyuuBe: в смысле в окнах нет верхнего меню? если да то глюк компиза
<lukinfore> [Raiden], протупил, вроде пашет, спасибо
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: ты наверное мои кавычки изменил
<lukinfore> именно
<KyuuBe> компиза нет, кеды
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: в баше переменные не раскрываются в одинарных
<KyuuBe> так от рута все ок
<KyuuBe> пороюсь-ка еще
<Escsun> [Raiden], как кде5 ?)
<[Raiden]> Escsun: пока только анонс планов был
<lukinfore> бльо
<lukinfore> ниразу оно не пашет
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<lukinfore> оно дейт только 1 раз делает
<lukinfore> а не каждую строку
<Vladislaw> lukinfore, сочувствую
<lukinfore> я рад
<Vladislaw> что значит "+" перед моим ником, или его только я вижу?
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw: предупреждение вроде как
<Philipp2007> Чего то уже успел натворить?
<Whitesquall> !v > Vladislaw
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw, please see my private message
<Philipp2007> !v > Philipp2007
<ubuntuhelp> Philipp2007, please see my private message
<Philipp2007> и я заодно почитаю ))
<Vladislaw> я токо пришел
<Vladislaw> что я мог натворить
<Vladislaw> я с браузера, через вебчат
<KyuuBe> не, так и не понял причины
<sc66pda> войс это
<sc66pda> типа пользователь с правом голоса
<Whitesquall> на юзеров, зашедших через вебформу + навешивается автоматом )
<Vladislaw> прикольно, а за что? и для чего он мне, просто чтоб остальные знали что я через вебчат?
<sc66pda> да ни че особенного
<sc66pda> просто плюс
<Philipp2007> Что бы в случае нарушения тебя забанили
<Whitesquall> это означает "раз имеешь право общаться без регистрации, будь, пожалуйста, предельно осторожен", типа того
<Vladislaw> кстати а как зарегистрироваться?) и можно ли акк прикрепить к встроенной в Убуну 11.04 систему общения?
<licwin> err:menubuilder:init_xdg error looking up the desktop directory
<licwin> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Diablo.exe"
<licwin> что за ощибка?
<licwin> кто знает?
<Whitesquall> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Vladislaw> спасибо.
<[Raiden]> licwin: путь не тот
<licwin> да тот путь 100%
<[Raiden]> licwin: 100% нет
<Vladislaw> возможно пробелы в пути
<[Raiden]> нет
<licwin> хм
<Vladislaw> у меня такое с КС было
<[Raiden]> licwin: ls -al ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/Diablo.exe
<licwin> убрал пробелы с пути... ошибка выскакивает. потом через 1 сек... запускается игра)
<licwin> спс_
<Vladislaw> пока не экранировал пробели "\"
<licwin> )
<Vladislaw> но ошибка есть а это плохо
<licwin> угу
<Vladislaw> всмысле убрал о.О
<Whitesquall> ошибки с вайном - обычное дело
<[Raiden]> в пути выше нету пробелов
<Vladislaw> ну а какой был раньше?
<[Raiden]> + с какого перепугу игра окажется в систем32?
<Vladislaw> ну у кого какие вкусы по установке
<licwin> ну меня ярлык назывался Diablo II Rus.exe.. я переименовал ярлык в Diablo2Rus.exe и все запустилось 0о
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> шутники блин
<[Raiden]> это никак не влияет
<Vladislaw> у меня КС из-за пробелов в батнике(который передавал параметры ей) не ишла
<[Raiden]> Хотя спорить не буду
<licwin> нао в первом случае не запускалась вообще только ошибка.. а так все ок и с ошибкой)
<Vladislaw> возможно из-за пробела вайн читает один путь как ДВА параметра
<licwin> цирк кароче(
<licwin> )
<[Raiden]> да, если не экранировать, но!  [22:51:17] [licwin]wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Diablo.exe"
<[Raiden]> нету тут пробелов
<[Raiden]> + это не кс
<Whitesquall> [Raiden]: видимо были, верную мысль подкинули, если есть пробелы, то wine будет их как несколько экзешников понимать, а если путь относительный, где он будет искать? В system32 )
<[Raiden]> мысль верная для всего, пробелы всегда так воспринимаются в пути
<Vladislaw> говорю же, что у меня из-за пробела в пути такая ошибка была файл по умолчанию искало в систем32
<[Raiden]> только к вопросу это не относится
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: а это может быть )
<Vladislaw> Whitesquall, вот вот)
<[Raiden]> я не подумал что автоматом ище в систем32, простите.
<Vladislaw> меня тогда это здорово развеселило, подумал, что играм там самое место
<[Raiden]> хотя в любом случает мой первый овтет верный - путь неверынй :)
<Vladislaw> ну никто и не возражал)
<Vladislaw> <[Raiden]>, а что за команда? ls -al
<Vladislaw> ток сильно не бейте, знаю что нубский вопрос
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: ls От слова list , показывает список файлов
<[TridenT]> man ls наверное
<[TridenT]> :)
<[TridenT]> -a
<[TridenT]> Включать в список файлы с именем, начинающимся с `.'.
<Vladislaw> ну точнее что она сделает в описанном тобой случае
<[TridenT]> -l
<[TridenT]> Выдавать (в одноколоночном формате) тип файла, права доступа к файлу, количество ссылок на файл, имя владельца, имя группы, размер файла (в байтах), временной штамп и имя файла.
<[TridenT]> Типы файлов могут принимать следующие значения: - для обычного файла, d для каталога, b для блочного устройства, c для символьного устройства, l для символической ссылки, p для FIFO и s для гнезда (socket).
<[TridenT]> По умолчанию, временной штамп является временем последней модификации; опции -c и -u позволяют выбрать два других временных штампа. Для файлов устройств, поле размера обычно заменяется на старший и младший номера устрой
<[TridenT]> ства.
<[TridenT]> пардон, нафлудил
<Vladislaw> спасибо за полный ответ
<[TridenT]> то есть ls -al покажет ваще всё, что можно :)
<[Raiden]> [TridenT]: ну да
<[Raiden]> ой, это был не вопрос.
<Vladislaw> :)
<[Raiden]> хотя точки там тоже нет
<[TridenT]> кстати, помнится мне когда-то на этом канале был ботя, который вываливал ман по соответствующей команде
<Vladislaw> сделай вид что и это не было ответом)
<[Raiden]> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<[TridenT]> а, ок
<Vladislaw> фух, еще не сперли его, это хорошо)
<Whitesquall> а с опцией -h ещё размеры нормальные покажет :)
<Vladislaw> ну эту опцию уже до дыр затер)
<Vladislaw> весь диск Д:/ просканил)
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Vladislaw> просто из интереса почти 5 гиг файлик лог записал
<licwin> таки не получается запустить диабло -w на весь экран
<nAgoHaK> ого, даже [TridenT]. здравствуйте.
<[Raiden]> ку
<Vladislaw> привет
<[TridenT]> nAgoHaK: привет, камрад
<Vladislaw> licwin: опять же в контре) мне помог виртуальный экран
<nAgoHaK> [TridenT]: какими судьбами?)
<[TridenT]> nAgoHaK: да слушай, сам гадаю :)
<[TridenT]> потянуло обратно :)
<nAgoHaK> [Green]: верю ^_^
<licwin> мг) виртуальный экран?)) его через вине включить?
<nAgoHaK> упс
<nAgoHaK> [TridenT]: верю  ^_^
<nAgoHaK> [Green]: а тебе тоже привет, если ты тут)
<Vladislaw> licwin: в настройках вайна есть опция
<licwin> ок) спс)
<Vladislaw> licwin: щас посмотрю для точности
<[Raiden]> а создайте #wine-ru
<[Raiden]> ^)
<nAgoHaK> [Raiden]: ну так зарегай сам)
<nAgoHaK> будешь папой :D
<Vladislaw> licwin: в Вкладке "Графика" -- галочка "Эмулировать виртуалный раб стол", а ниже разрешение оного
<[TridenT]> [Raiden]: заходи :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> Яж не для себя просил, а что бы тут о нем не слышать
<licwin> 0о))) спс) буду знать)
<Vladislaw> notify-send не отображает сообщения даже при свернутой программе запущеной в вайн, как это лечить?
<Vladislaw> licwin: помогло б.
<[TridenT]> nAgoHaK: вообще о том, почему я здесь — видимо, это предчувствие скорого возвращения на линукс :)
<[Raiden]> [23:18:18] [@o]URL: GoogleUpdateSetup.exe (Trojan.Ransom) FALSE POSITIVE?? - Malwarebytes Forum
<[Raiden]> [23:18:38] [Nikss]Fixed in the next update .
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> Незнаю правда, ошибаются антивири, или там реально троян
<Escsun> работает как троян )
<Vladislaw> хм и у меня такое мнение было о нем)
<Whitesquall> так у гугла везде трояны ) андроид, вон, тоже небось определится =)
<Vladislaw> возможно ли на Убунту 11.04 использовать Оперу, или она только у меня зависает?
<Bodia> возможно
<[Raiden]> возможно, только у тебя
<Vladislaw> причем и опера для убунты и опера из под вайн
<Bodia> кривой сайт?
<Bodia> ..хотя скорей кривой браузер..
<Vladislaw> только из линуксовой Оперы отключил плагины и яваскрипты пользовательские все нормально
<Vladislaw> плагины вроде нипричем, но скрипты -- "вкопт" через некоторое время виснет наглухо
<Vladislaw> особенно при попытке закрыть вкладку
<den4ik_13rus> Have a problem ((. Webcam is defined as the keyboard and does not work. Please help
<den4ik_13rus> Опачки))) Ошибся))
<Bodia> хорошо тролишь..
<licwin> )
<den4ik_13rus> Просто не туда отправил..
<Vladislaw> как использовать чат клиент, точнее авторизовать на ирк, который в убунту на панели между часами и кнопкой выключения
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: могу только сказать посекрету, что эмпати удаляют все
<Vladislaw> Raiden: эмпати это что?
<den4ik_13rus> <[Raiden]> , я не удалил))
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> догадываюсь что именно так эта штука и зовется
<Vladislaw> уже несколько минут пишет соединение и все(
<Vladislaw> ура, написало что ресурс уже подсоединен к серверу)
<Vladislaw> попробую оттуда зайти...
<Philipp2007> не пойму чего такое разработчики творят. В 2.6.39 не работал hybernate зато suspend работал. А обновил до 3.0.0.7 так suspend второй раз с kernelPanic вываливается. Для ноута это не очень хорошо.
<Vladislaw> уже без плюса)
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: на дистрибутивном работало всё и это было слишком скучным?
<Vladislaw> напишите мне что-нибудь, хочу проверить оповещение.
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: 123
<Philipp2007> ну я пытаюсь последнее ядро ставить. Еще поковыряюсь и если что обратно откачу
<Vladislaw> :( никакого оповещения
<Vladislaw> зато смайлы графические)
<[Raiden]> сверни окно, я ещё напишу
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: 1234
 * [Raiden] надул Vladislaw насосом и VLADISLAW улетело высоко в небеса!
<Vladislaw> прости, неуспел
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> а так есть, но о всех вообще
<Philipp2007> А какой номер sigterm нормального закрытия а не убивания процесса?
<[Raiden]> 15
<Vladislaw> "надул Vladislaw насосом" - жестоко
<[Raiden]> килл без номера будет 15
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Philipp2007> странно. Почему в qmmp тогда плейлист сбивается. или кнопка закрытия и через килл очень сильно отличаются?
<rty4047> принудительное завершение не дает сохранить...
<Vladislaw> может по кнопке он еще что-то делает
<[Raiden]> может он просто так криво написан? C kill -15 сбивается тоже?
<[Raiden]> вдруг я ошибся
<Vladislaw> а обработчика наверное на закрытие нет
<Whitesquall> зависит от того, реализован ли обработчик сигнала в самой программе или нет
<Whitesquall> всё верно, 15
<Philipp2007> Да сбивается. Да ладно. Просто на ночь музыку на таймер ставлю. Просто плейлист сохраню. Всем спокойной ночи. Спасибо за помошь
<Vladislaw> а 9 тогда как насильно? просто видел прикол на эту тему
<den4ik_13rus> Пендосы туда же с камерой(( Как мне её насроить  {взял отвёртку будет ковырять камеру}
<Vladislaw> спокойной ночии
<Whitesquall> с девяткой ядро сразу выгружает процесс
<den4ik_13rus> Форум пожелтел)
<[Raiden]> клементин советую + база есть, а это дает несколько плюшек, например 50 случайных треков из базы или недавно добавленные
<[Raiden]> и возможно сигтерм ловит как надо - лень тестить
<Vladislaw> а можно ли автоматом выгружать все зомби процессы их у меня по 5-10 штук бывает
<Whitesquall> скрипт написать
<Vladislaw> блин сейчас глянул sh их там штук 50 зомби, откуда, как такие процессы появляются, это нормально?
<Whitesquall> нет, не нормально
<Vladislaw> хм, странно
<Escsun> зомбаки атакуют )
<Escsun> вообще не должно быть не одного процесса зомби
<Vladislaw> а восстания не будет? )
<Escsun> будет)
<Escsun> если так продолжится и дальше)
<Vladislaw> но как они появляются? (я о процессах, а не о реальных зомби)
<den4ik_13rus> Батарейка на мышке сдохла(
<Vladislaw> 75 примерно нащитал, что это за процесс "sh"?
<Philipp2007> den4ik_13rus: зачем тебе мышка? Клавиатуры за глаза хватает ))
<Vladislaw> vj;yj kb pflfnm lkz rjycjkb ltajknye. hfcrkflre? xnj, njkmrj c fyukbqcrbv jnrhsdfkfcm? f tckb ye;yj nj ghb yflj,yjcnb dhexye. vtyznm
<den4ik_13rus> О проблема с тачпадом вылезла, при загрузке работает, отключаю-включаю не работает(
<Vladislaw> эх сток напечатал
<Vladislaw> (
<Whitesquall> сделай-ка скрин, да выложи на какой-нибудь хостинг, что-то у меня сомнения по поводу атаки зомби )
<den4ik_13rus> )))))) Быват)))))
<Vladislaw> легко
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw:  а ты в гугле свои каракули напиши он переведет ))
<Vladislaw> скорее пошлет, текст такой длины переводить)
<Philipp2007> А так есть такая вещь как xneur типа PintoSwitcher
<den4ik_13rus> Плохо работает
<Philipp2007> У него вроде бы как есть такая фишка.
<Vladislaw> можно ли задать для консоли дефолтную раскладку, чтоб только с английским открывалась, а если нужно то при надобности вручную менять
<Philipp2007> Можно.В настройке клавиатуры ищи.
<Philipp2007> Вроде бы можно сделать что бы для каждого окна он запоминал предыдущую раскладку
<[Raiden]> можно сделать глобально энг по умолчанию + что бы помнило последнюю
<den4ik_13rus> А как меню Приложения с клавы вызвать??))
<Vladislaw> http://xmages.net/show.php/3022759_1-png.html
<[Raiden]> конкретно для терминала нельзя - если только найти команду переключалку и  сунут ьв какой-нить башрц
<Philipp2007> den4ik_13rus: Alt+F2 и набирай название приложения
<den4ik_13rus> Уже допёр)))
<Vladislaw> мне подойдет память для окон, нужно будет поискать
<Philipp2007> У тебя гном или кде?
<Vladislaw> Whitesquall: и это только 1 из 3 скринов(
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: пямять работает после ручного переключения.
<[Raiden]> а не сразу и навегда
<Whitesquall> каким-нибудь scim наверно можно раскладку отдельно контролировать
<Vladislaw> жаль, просто у меня консоль кнопка на панели, при этом в запущенной таким образом консоли язык тоже с которым на кнопку жали
<[Raiden]> Я использую английскую по умолчанию и всё
<den4ik_13rus> Во обленились!!!
<Whitesquall> да, что-то многовато зомбированных шеллов
<Vladislaw> http://xmages.net/show.php/3022760_2-png.html
<Vladislaw> и такое на третем, ну один не зомби на нем
<Vladislaw> отсортировал по типу
<Vladislaw> ой, по состоянию
<[Raiden]> первый линк мне выдал помимо картинки флешки с обновлением фф до 5.1 - не вирус ли? :) В общем плохой хостинг
<[Raiden]> советую itmages , интеграция с наутилус есть опятьже
<den4ik_13rus> У пендосов гдето видел про зомби sh
<dmay> Vladislaw: используй itmages же вместо непонятных хостингов. а то на xmages мне предложили браузер обновить, ога :3
<[Raiden]> и дельфином
<Vladislaw> простите, что нашел, идеально было б там где прямые линки дают
<dmay> !itmages | Vladislaw
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<den4ik_13rus> fotoifolder
<dmay> ifolder сразу в лес
<Vladislaw> та мне только на один раз и все)
<den4ik_13rus>  Там прямые ссылки)
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: на итмажес дают
<Vladislaw> было желание свой апач в сеть просунуть)
<Vladislaw> но модем не переборол, или еще где-нибудь запоролся
<Whitesquall> ну и забьют канал левым ддосом
<victor0000> Vladislaw: можно деб установка итмажес
<Vladislaw> ага смотел, позже попробую, сейчас лень
<Vladislaw> меня зомби волнуют сейчас(
<Vladislaw> и не снимает процессы(
<Philipp2007> А с dolphin интеграции нет?
<Whitesquall> убей их всех
<Vladislaw> как?
<Philipp2007> killall
<Vladislaw> та и всеравно налезут опять
<Philipp2007> от рута только
<Whitesquall> с девяткой надо
<Vladislaw> ага "killall *" самое оно)
<Whitesquall> я только не понял от какого юзера они
<Vladislaw> хтоп я так и не осилил( там детальней просто, но думаю мои, что ж их сист монитор показывает
<den4ik_13rus> KennyG-Havana -- блин тащюсь)))
<Whitesquall> скриптов левых не запускал?
<Vladislaw> только то что с репозитариев качал ну и сам немного собирал
<Vladislaw> так более ничего не тащу
<Whitesquall> как-то "сам немного собирал" меня пугает
<den4ik_13rus> )
<Vladislaw> :) из исходников)
<Vladislaw> просто Банши новый просит много очень библиотек
<Vladislaw> для своей сборки
<den4ik_13rus> А зомби, это типа он сделал своё дело но не выгрузился.... Так?
<Whitesquall> killall -9 sh наверно можно ) Если ничего живого и  в sh'е больше не запущено
<Whitesquall> зомби - это процесс, потерявший родителя
<Vladislaw> убивать сиротку ;(
<den4ik_13rus> Надо было сиротой назвать))
<den4ik_13rus> Опоздал))
<Vladislaw> угу
<Vladislaw> ничего "killall -9 sh" не сделал(
<den4ik_13rus> Подозрительно, MoonWalker не выходил)
<Philipp2007> killall -s 9 sh
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> точнее даже sudo killall -s 9 sh
<Vladislaw> ну без судо никак)
<den4ik_13rus> Чё то я боюсь за комп его) А мож пенду ставит)))
<[Raiden]> главное что бы не попалось что-то важное с sh )
<Whitesquall> да-да )
<Vladislaw> там ток зомби в них
<Vladislaw> ничего что ждет или работает
<Vladislaw> но всеравно ноль внимания
<[Raiden]> можно убивать прям из того что на шоте
<[Raiden]> из диспетчера задач
<ivan3> Господа, а вот кто знает какие-нибудь программы для создания субтитров к видео под убунту?
<Vladislaw> ни завершить ни снять не помогло
<[Raiden]> детакторы видел, сча может вспомню
<[Raiden]> р*
<den4ik_13rus> Набери в Центре приложений запрос
<ivan3> Да уж набирал.
<Whitesquall> gnome-subtitles - Subtitles editor for the GNOME Desktop environment
<[Raiden]> чего-то ен могу вспомнить какой юзал
<Vladislaw> если не ошибаюсь это процесс рута
<Vladislaw> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312834922_6981471_3c71959956.png
<Vladislaw> их такое же количество примерно
<Whitesquall> Vladislaw: нажми shift+H
<Vladislaw> где нажать?
<Whitesquall> в htop'е
<Whitesquall> и сделай скрин
<Vladislaw> они пропали с хтоп"а
<Vladislaw> скрин аплоадится
<Whitesquall> sh или console-kit-daemon?
<Vladislaw> вот и я о том
<Vladislaw> походу рестарт
<Vladislaw> а в сист мониторе так и остались "сх"
<Acelero_O> Интересная корреляция… когда я запускаю OpenArena, падает сеть.
<Vladislaw> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312835162_3487770_de66dac4b5.png
<Vladislaw> это послн комбинации клавиш
<Whitesquall> ниже пролистай в htop'е, небось там sh спрятались
<Vladislaw> наверное безобидный процесс убил тогда) но их там слишком много было
<Vladislaw> эсаш ненашел, но есть интересные, в поле команда ПУСТО о.О
<Whitesquall> Acelero_O: это наверно как раз тот случай, когда увеличение продаж мороженого ведёт к увеличению количества пожаров :)
<Acelero_O> Whitesquall: нет, я думаю, это тот случай, высокая нагрузка на процессор ведёт к пропуску пакетов
<Acelero_O> Или ядрёная бага.
<Vladislaw> я тупанул их же по айди сравнить можно
<Vladislaw> в хтоп"е они без имени
<Whitesquall> заскринь
<Vladislaw> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312835595_4286427_8dcbec4eec.png
<Vladislaw> сравнил выделил в обеих мониторах айди тот самый
<Vladislaw>  и это не одно совпадение, к примеру из тех что в кадр попали
<Whitesquall> да, забавный случай, тогда грохать только по id
<Vladislaw> пол дня работы
<Vladislaw> и последствия это ерунда, интересна причина
<[Raiden]> можно пол дня подумать как скриптануть, а потом за секунду грохнуть
<[Raiden]> правда...
<[Raiden]> зомби часто не убиваются
<Vladislaw> я не писатель)
<Whitesquall> загрепать из ps x и на kill
<Vladislaw> и на kOll))
<[Raiden]> ps показывает статус?
<[Raiden]> ну, что зомби
<Vladislaw> да
<Whitesquall> ps x - 3-я колонка
<Vladislaw>  2665 ?        Zs     0:00 [sh] <defunct>
<[Raiden]> ps x |grep Zs |awk '{print$1}'  - список пидов. как намутить цикл с kill в цикле - сам придумай
<Vladislaw> дописал такое )    ps x | grep -v grep | grep 'Zs'
<Whitesquall> да там через xargs дальше по конвееру )
<Vladislaw> хотел перловым регекспом вытянуть пид, авк интересней)
<Whitesquall> ps x | egrep '\sZs\s' | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -I '%' kill -9 '%'  типа такого :)
<Vladislaw> а они остались(
<[Raiden]> в этом и фишка зомби
<Vladislaw> мда, крутая фишка, живучие однако
<[Raiden]> они просто уже мертвые гг
<Vladislaw> ну лан пусть живут, сделаю вид будто я им разрешил, если немогу выгнать)
<[Raiden]> )
<Whitesquall> вообще под них даже не видно выделенной памяти, но в таблице процессов они висят, если такое повторится, это повод рыть глубже )
<Vladislaw> кто знает можно ли интегрировать Banshee 2.1 в меню регулирования звука где был 2.0
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: вот чего попалось
<[Raiden]> Напрямую зомби не убить, нужно уничтожить родительский процесс, тогда зомби умрет вместе с ним. Увидеть родителя можно в столбце PPID после команды: ps alx
<[Raiden]> прям как в сказках
<Vladislaw> кощей что-ли?)
<Whitesquall> отрой клад, найди яйцо...
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> быстро печатаешь)
<den4ik_13rus> да русские сюррсказки лучшие))
<Vladislaw> 0  1000  1613  1505  20   0 141240 61492 poll_s Sl   ?        131:45 /usr/bin/co
<Vladislaw> как родитель одного из зомби
<Whitesquall> грохай его с чистой совестью )
<Whitesquall> это он что, прям так и называется?
<Vladislaw> что увидел то и переслал
<Vladislaw> "ко" точно яйцо:)))
<victor0000> Vladislaw: cat /usr/bin/co
 * Whitesquall решил перечитать информацию о зомби
<Vladislaw> cat: /usr/bin/co: Нет такого файла или каталога оО приведений еще нехватало
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> мне название тоже не понравилось, впервые слышу
<[Raiden]> или ты плохо скопировал, не целиком
<den4ik_13rus> А ререзагрузить то не судбьба!
<Whitesquall> да это полное не влезло видимо )
<Whitesquall> ребут - не выход )
<den4ik_13rus> Почему?)
<Whitesquall> ну, надо ж попытаться разобраться, в чём проблема
<Whitesquall> да и аптайм терять каждый раз ))
<den4ik_13rus> Перезагрузка, просмотр процессов, повтор действий, просмотр процессов. так и узнать откуда ноги, и прямы ли руки)_
<Vladislaw> вот именно аптайма жалко
<Vladislaw> ну руки не прямы, и оттуда жеоткуда и ноги, но что-то же должно помочь
<den4ik_13rus> )))
<den4ik_13rus> Влад самокритичен - так держать)
<den4ik_13rus> Ааа это всё на серваке)
<Vladislaw> просто нехочу врать тем кто мне помогает)
<rty4047> может быть "c" в имени русская?
<Vladislaw> или о украинское
<den4ik_13rus> гресеская
<Vladislaw> ну я так i менял когдато шутил) на инворматике
<Whitesquall> иксы вот это не реагировали, думал, всё, в ребут пора, на консоль тоже не перекинуться. Хорошо, что есть magic sysrq
<Vladislaw> *информатике
<Vladislaw> да неспорю  лоханулся
<Vladislaw> недокопировал, интересное действие)
<Vladislaw> греп помог, выбрал все зомби, родитель один компиз оО
<den4ik_13rus> <Vladislaw> , pstree в студию
<Vladislaw> 0  1000  1613  1505  20   0 136292 61708 poll_s Sl   ?        132:02 /usr/bin/compiz
<Whitesquall> на расстрел его!
<Vladislaw> интересная строка из пстри     │            │                 ├─gdm-session-wor─┬─gnome-session─┬─compiz─┬─91*[sh]
<Vladislaw>      │            │                 │                 │               │        └─{compiz}
<Vladislaw> 91  штука жесть
<den4ik_13rus> на paste выкинь полностью
<Vladislaw> куда кинуть?
<Whitesquall> !paste
<victor0000> Vladislaw: pastebinit
<den4ik_13rus> paste.ubuntu.com
<Vladislaw> и после этой команды весь текст?
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<den4ik_13rus> Lf
<den4ik_13rus> Да
<Vladislaw> о дошло)
<Vladislaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661429/
<den4ik_13rus> Делай kill -s SIGCHLD ppid    --- ppid компиза
<victor0000> Vladislaw: pstree | pastebinit
<Vladislaw> а это лишнее не убьет?
<den4ik_13rus> Может) Не делай))
<Vladislaw> там же все зомби
<Vladislaw> (((
<Escsun> зомби должны жить!
<den4ik_13rus> А кто то писал уже здесь как убить..
<Vladislaw> но что я мог напартачить в компизе
<[Raiden]> Они убивают зомби! Я пожалуюсь в ООН!
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> они создали зомби, я пожалуюсь НАТО )
<Whitesquall> :D
<victor0000> стучи нло
<den4ik_13rus> kill -HUP `ps -A -ostat,ppid,pid,cmd | grep -e '^[Zz]' | awk '{print $2}'` попробуй так у меня вроде норм
<den4ik_13rus> или compiz --replace  )))
<victor0000> :-D
<Whitesquall> видимо помогло ))
<victor0000> немог досвидания))))
<den4ik_13rus> Чё вылетел???))))
<[Raiden]> шот уэе старый откопался http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312838127_8427949_5822b4b1a5.png
<[Raiden]> уже
<Whitesquall> [Raiden]: даже помню его )
<[Raiden]> игру или я уже постил шот? :)
<Whitesquall> постил как-то )
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> xnj z ghjgecnbk&
<Vladislaw> что я пропустил?
<Vladislaw> зомби исчезли, но слетели настройки оформления
<Vladislaw> перелогинился
<[Raiden]> гуд
<[Raiden]> мог бы пустить компиз снова.
<Bodia> как там посмотреть список зомби?
<Vladislaw> ps x | grep Zs
<Bodia> хм.. чисто..
<Bodia> что я делаю не так?
<Vladislaw> дожен быть только процесс греп в списке
<Bodia> угу
<Vladislaw> значит нормально у меня так же
<den4ik_13rus> НИЧЕГОНЕДЕЛАЕШЬ)))
<[Raiden]> Bodia: не умеешь ты зомби готовить
<[Raiden]> )
<den4ik_13rus> Поэтому и нет зомби)
<Vladislaw> ps x | grep Zs | grep -v grep или вообще ничего)
<Vladislaw> без них даже спокойнее)
<Whitesquall> а то нападут ещё ночью...
<Bodia> [Raiden], я только раз видел kio_file зомби.. но сейчас что то все по вымирали..
<Vladislaw> темболее комп работает круглосуточно, еще соберетс гвардия
<Escsun> Оо
<Escsun> че с форумом
<Escsun> сделали)
<Vladislaw> а что с ним?
<den4ik_13rus> ВООООО    http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<Escsun> гляньте )
<Bodia> кто то юзби он лен делал?
<[Raiden]> надо же, замутили наконец новый дизайн, ещё с 10.04 начали его делать
<Vladislaw> You cannot kill zombies, as they are already dead.
<Vladislaw> радует)
<den4ik_13rus> )
<den4ik_13rus> На уменьшенном масштабе норм
<Escsun> [Raiden], я в нем теперь теряюсь )
<[Raiden]> Да как-то непривычно и  белого\серого много
<victor0000> наверно локалхост отключили
<Vladislaw> кстати о локал хост) возможно ли по моему айпи попасть на мой сервер из сети а не по локалке через 127.0.0.1?
<Vladislaw> без регистрации днс
<Bodia> я твой роутер вижу..
<victor0000> вот
<Vladislaw> как?
<victor0000> скажи мне
<victor0000> ))
<Bodia> 74-52-124-91.pool.ukrtel.net
<Bodia> прокинь 80 порт и увидим твой веб сервер)
<Escsun> Bodia, это во все не роутер 0
<Vladislaw> некрасиво лазить по чужим роутерам)
<Escsun> Bodia, смешно )
<den4ik_13rus> Узнай свой ip и кидай
<Bodia> http://94.230.200.210/
<den4ik_13rus> Работает)
<Vladislaw> тоже так хочу!!!
<Escsun> не пашет, там ничего нет)
<Bodia> а что ему еще делать?
<victor0000> Vladislaw: sudo ifconfig lo down
<Bodia> там все на виртуал хостах)
<Vladislaw> у меня модем Длинк-2500 работает как роутер
<den4ik_13rus> Кста, по ссылке выше есть хорошие скрипты для убийства зомби!
<victor0000> Vladislaw: процесс
<Vladislaw> но либо он не пускает либо серв не настроен как надо
<Whitesquall> да там вообще сайт неплохой )
<Bodia> 23 сайта .. нифига себе..
<Bodia> когда я их успел набрать..?
<den4ik_13rus> <Whitesquall>, зачем ты всем то))) Теперь не интересно))))))
<Vladislaw> не всем я так и непонял ничего
<Vladislaw> (
<den4ik_13rus> Vladislaw,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<Vladislaw> а об этом
<Vladislaw> 91.124.52.74 авторизация модема
<Vladislaw> а не главная апача
<Bodia> модем твой?
<Vladislaw> Vladislaw 00:30:21
<Vladislaw> у меня модем Длинк-2500 работает как роутер
<Vladislaw> DLink 2500U
<Bodia> ну так прокинь порт
<Whitesquall> ты только 80-й порт из внешки закрой
<Bodia> форвадинг
<Vladislaw> 80 хотел прокинуть пишет занят модемом и переносит на 8080
<den4ik_13rus> ты только 80-й порт из внешки закрой или "открой"?
<Vladislaw> как его закрыть из внешки
<Whitesquall> на модеме в смысле, чтоб не брутфорсили
<Whitesquall> вроде бы в настройках должна быть опция ограничения доступа
<[Raiden]> этот наверное не постил ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312839398_9912010_730c9f0022.png
<Vladislaw> Access Control -- Services такое есть
<victor0000> Vladislaw: роутер 80 порт, нужно менять 75 порт, локал свободно 80 порт
<Whitesquall> [Raiden]: хм, а я вспоминал, какую я часть не прошёл в своё время )
<Vladislaw> "Bodia 00:29:29
<Vladislaw> http://94.230.200.210/"
<Vladislaw> а по какому сдесь порту идет
<Bodia> 80
<[Raiden]> на шоте толи lady jedi толи escape yavin IV аддон, я уже не помню
<victor0000> It works!
<[Raiden]> наверное первое
<Vladislaw> вот а у меня 80 занят модемом, можно ли его отбрать у модема
<Whitesquall> lady jedi )
<Bodia> Vladislaw, у меня в роли роутера сервер)
<Bodia> спроси у кого длинк
<Vladislaw> мне это ничего не говорит)
<Vladislaw> просто у меня когда модем не был в режиме роутера, тойсть дозвоном соединяться при включении, то я никак не мог попасть на страницу настройки до ресетаконфигов
<Whitesquall> Vladislaw: отобрать нельзя, вроде б, должна быть настройка, которая запретит слушать 80-й порт с внешки, а там вдруг и получится правило на проброс настроить
<den4ik_13rus> А для чего ты сервак используешь?!))
<Bodia> много
<Bodia> в основном работа..
<den4ik_13rus> Я к <Vladislaw>)
<victor0000> апаче урок
<Bodia> у него "модем"
<den4ik_13rus> Ну он боялся за uptime, а доступа из внешки не было) Так зачем?!)
<Nor8>     [Raiden]: Ку, напомни, плз, Генту у нас роллинг ил инет? ;-)
<Bodia> пиписькометр?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вроде да, но точно я незнаю
<[Raiden]> тут ест ьрусский чан по генте
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пишут в вике, что роллинг
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да мне для общего развития ))
<[Raiden]> я бы всетаки 10 раз подумал. Представь что ты поставиш много программ, и время их сборки
<[Raiden]> а потом придут обновления, и как все, ты не  сможешь устоять и будешь обновляться - опять куча сборки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так он же сам собирает, я здесь причем? )))
<[Raiden]> ну, ждать то надо будет
<Whitesquall> а потом новый (open|libre)office, так ещё "неделька" сборки =)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Подождем, куда тут спешить то?
<[Raiden]> ну не неделька конечно. Кстати, самое долгое что я собирал - был фф.
<[Raiden]> собираю правда редко
<den4ik_13rus> Блин, не ляжешь до 12ти, после так вообще не охота(
<[Raiden]> вырубай компутер
<den4ik_13rus> Да всё вже не уснуть..
<Vladislaw> хм или я непонимаю или там нет такого
<Vladislaw> да теперь то полный сил организм не даст себя усыпить)
<den4ik_13rus> Хауса в глаза и уши) Может усну)
<den4ik_13rus> А кто видел фильм Счастливые люди?!)
<Nor8>  den4ik_13rus: фантастическое кино?
<den4ik_13rus> Нет.. Про посёлок в Сибири
<den4ik_13rus> Интересный фильмец.
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Про Сагру? ;-)
<[Raiden]> стоит смотреть?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотри лучше про обезьян новый голливудский ))) Животинка там прикольная ))))
<[Raiden]> смотрел
<den4ik_13rus> ГолИВуд на...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Уже? Я только половину успел глянуть)))
<den4ik_13rus> Короче про посйлок Бахта)
<[Raiden]> я кстати все видел про обезьянок. Этот неплохой и ещё 1 - забыл название. А те что из 80-х - бредятина
<den4ik_13rus> 4 части по временам года
<den4ik_13rus> Про жизнь сибиряков
<den4ik_13rus> Мне понравился фильм)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я старые версии одним глазом видел, но там реализма нет, обезьяны плюшевые, голливуд сэкономил )))
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Я как про Сибирь не читаю в нете, то гопота, то наркота, то еще какая-нибудь Сагра. А так да, природа там красивая!;-)
<[Raiden]> которая от 2001 года ничего
<den4ik_13rus> Сибирь да славится гопотой... нге меньше других регионов...))
<den4ik_13rus> И не больше)
<Nor8>  den4ik_13rus: Да, там это традиция )))
<den4ik_13rus> Я вот в Карелии был) Так там вооще жесть))
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Вполне возможно, норот дичает )))
<[Raiden]> много гопоты?
<den4ik_13rus> Сломаная ключица, нос, отбитые почки)) С дружбаном сходили баб снять)))
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: ))) Везунчик, а могли бы и убить
<den4ik_13rus> Согласен)
<den4ik_13rus> Нам правда потом сами менты их сдали))
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: В каком городе было то? Я его сразу в черный список туризма занесу:-D
<den4ik_13rus> посёлок Лоухи)
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Мда, деревенские по прежнему не любят городских )))
<den4ik_13rus> Да я сам не городской))
<[Raiden]> особенно тех что по бабам...
<den4ik_13rus> )
<[Raiden]> )
<den4ik_13rus> У нас кстати почему то наоборот, городские не любят деревенских)
<den4ik_13rus> В смысле работы)
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: То есть? Плохо работают?
<den4ik_13rus> На инж должностях
<den4ik_13rus> Думают наверно что они тупее)
<[Raiden]> это взаимно, я думаю. Горожане многие пренебрежительно к деревенским относятся
<den4ik_13rus> На деле оказывалось чаще наоборот))
<[Raiden]> хотя не все
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Например?
<den4ik_13rus> Я без вышки работал инж-конструктором) Пока никто не знал всё норм, как узнали так свысока стали смотреть))
<den4ik_13rus> А иногда я их делал в знаниях)
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Ну это стереотип уже
<den4ik_13rus> Да, и это огорчает..
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: С чего вдруг?
<Sergey_IT> джунгли. Как-то раньше не делили людей по этим признакам
<den4ik_13rus> Что люди думают "диплом есть, ах нету, ты никто"((
<den4ik_13rus> Я могу ответить конечно на это, но всё равно обидно(
<den4ik_13rus> Особенно совклвое начальство убивает(
<den4ik_13rus> *совковое
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, это не совковое, а жлобы. Не обижай
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Ты смотри на это под другим углом,   грозный вид и потрясание дипломом зачастую скрывает воровство и распил бюджета ))))))
 * XuMuK помацал Nyaka_Nyaka
<Nyaka_Nyaka> XuMuK, убунту ру жи
<den4ik_13rus> Nor8, да пусть пилят, она же золотая)
<Nor8> den4ik_13rus: Ну не скажи )))
<den4ik_13rus> Во а у мя и клава норм заработала) ScrLk с настроек убрал)
<den4ik_13rus> <Nor8>, дык они нас же и пилят наживую!
<den4ik_13rus> Вас пилят, пока не работаю)))
<den4ik_13rus> Блин, у меня на форуме бан аж до 15го)
<Sergey_IT> den4ik_13rus, хорошо натоптал )
<Bodia> ники только латиницей?
<Sergey_IT> Bodia, а как ты думаешь?
<den4ik_13rus> <Sergey_IT>, да нет)
<Bodia> хм.. пойду гуглтранслейт спрошу ник свой..
<Sergey_IT> Bodia, не на всех каналах утф
<Danka> плохо звучит..
<Dan`ka> как то так..
<den4ik_13rus> Недавно зашёл на дебиановский канал, на сайте написано ютф, в канале кои))
<den4ik_13rus> Данапострофка)))))
<Dan`ka> мягки знак)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Генту манит и завлекает http://imgur.com/R6dNo  :-D
<Dan`ka> ну не знаю я как Данька написать латиницей..
<only_you> Nor8: она прекрасна :D
<den4ik_13rus> Нескчные обои ДЕНИСКО)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> only_you: Да,норм, а вот ось пока не поставил )))))
<den4ik_13rus> Аааа кстати я немного с ДЕНИСКО общался))
<den4ik_13rus> Не очень общительный тип)
<Vladislaw> Народ помогите, пытаюсь пробросить на комп 80 порт от модема Длинк 2500Ю
<Vladislaw> он пишет точно такое же(правда у меня оформление другое) http://img168.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=60030_fdhdghfsdghf_122_1110lo.JPG
<Vladislaw> но после ребута с таким правилом переброса инета на компе нет, до удаления этого правила и ребута с сохранением
<XuMuK> Vladislaw, а зачем использовать сий ацтойный имаджхостинг с назойлевой рекламой? о_О
<Vladislaw> нашел аттач на каком-то форуме, мне долго скриншоты заливать
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: ищи канал про роутеры или винду :)
<[Raiden]> а.. не твой скриншот
<Vladislaw> "винду", ну я думал мне тут помогут всетаки у меня не просто винда а СЕМЕРКА
<[Raiden]> гг
<den4ik_13rus> ммммммммммм....)))
<XuMuK> и каким это боком относицо к топику? о_О
<Vladislaw> правда на ноуте) но думаю что заменю ее на дебиан) как только на учебу поеду, а пока какая разница что собирает пыль
<den4ik_13rus> Блин ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<den4ik_13rus> Ссыль открыл думал глюкнул я))) Тётка голая ногой машет))))))
<[Raiden]> чужой шот с хп палил винюзера
<[Raiden]> спалил*
<den4ik_13rus> Ты больше туда не заливай))
<Vladislaw> ну ладно
<den4ik_13rus> А девка то ничё))
<Vladislaw> вот мой скрин
<Vladislaw> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312843218_3711384_4cbaabf97e.png
<Vladislaw> так лучше?)
<[Raiden]> пишет занят порт
<[Raiden]> может надо с этого начать
<Vladislaw> да и говорит что перебросит интерфейс модема на 8080, но чето нехочет этого делать ток обещает
<Vladislaw> и не нашел опцию отключения доступа к интерфейсу из вне
<XuMuK> Vladislaw, а теперь попробуй догадаться, почему выдает, что 80-й порт занят?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: КВМ повесил убунту, сделал рестарт, такое ощущение, что сломались шрифты. :) Может такое быть?
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Капризная убунту стала как злоось  )))
<[Raiden]> в теории да, если резет юзался и  потом проверка диска
<[Raiden]> но на практике - я незнаю чт опроизошло
<[Raiden]> линь не очень любит резеты
<[Raiden]> хотя надо заметить что у меня давно ничего не коцалось
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да это вообще рестарт сесии был вначале
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<[Raiden]> удали ~/.fonts  .fontconfig и .fonts.conf  если есть - будет по дефолту
<[Raiden]> по идее
<Vladislaw> вот
<Vladislaw> 91.124.36.84
<Vladislaw> разобрался)
<Vladislaw> теперь работает и так, автоматически перебрасывая интерфейс модема
<Vladislaw> http://91.124.36.84
<Vladislaw> или это только у меня работает?
<den4ik_13rus> Думай что только у тебя)
<Vladislaw> с тела зашло нормально
<Vladislaw> ладно, теперь можно и офф, всем спокойной ночи.
<den4ik_13rus> Работает)
<den4ik_13rus> Запустил luvcview и не выйти)
<den4ik_13rus> http://kanotix.net/files/
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-09
<User178[web]> Народ где скачать драйвер AMD RADEON  что бы его снова не устанавливать при переустановке Убунты ?
<Dan`ka> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<PACCBET> Dan`ka - ушёл он
<Dan`ka> я для теста) никогда не юзала бота)
<den4ik_13rus> Здорова всем)
<den4ik_13rus> Тупой вопрос) У меня их правда умных не бывает))
<den4ik_13rus> OpenOffice или LibreOffice лучше????)
<Bemep1> кто то говорит что либре слишком большой и толстый и опен типо шустрей
<Bemep1> но либре вроде как уже пригоден для продакшена
<den4ik_13rus> C PDF норм работает??
<ck80> норм
<ck80> ставь
<ck80> на работе делаю с помощью либры все пдфки
<den4ik_13rus> Да ну не зачем он мне) GEdita хватает)
<Bemep1> комбаин еще тот
<ck80> сколько раз выручал. Иногда даже кажется, что он и с doc, xls лучше чем микрософт работает
<den4ik_13rus> А почему бы и нет)
<den4ik_13rus> ""Сделать комплексную диагностику. А для начала - почистить систему охлаждения, поменять термоинтерфейс между процессором и радиатором.""  Я плакаю)))
<Bemep1> reinstall
<Bemep1> apt-get update cooling_system
<den4ik_13rus> )))))))
<den4ik_13rus> Кто любит фантастику?))
<den4ik_13rus> http://www.rom.by/article/Birus-y_Chast_pervaja    почитайте)))
<den4ik_13rus> Заодно и поржёте))
<den4ik_13rus> Шаблоны содержат макет документа, описание стилей, которые Вы можете применять для создания однообразного оформления, макросы. Касательно того, что почитать - вероятно лучше какие-нибудь учебники по MS Word, но не для совсем начинающих, а для продви
<den4ik_13rus> нутых пользователей.     У МЕНЯ ЩА ИСТЕРИКА БУДЕТ)))))))))
<den4ik_13rus> Это один и тот же автор))
<sharikoff> den4ik_13rus, у тя опять капслок запал?
<den4ik_13rus> Нет.. Ты прочитай поржёшь)
<sharikoff> даже не подумаю
<Coldsaw> а почему меня даже на линукстолкс за оффтоп забанили, а тут ничего не делают?)))
<sharikoff> провокация?
<den4ik_13rus> Ща забанят)
<Coldsaw> den4ik_13rus, тебя мб)
<sharikoff> @voice den4ik_13rus
<den4ik_13rus> Дык я про себя))
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, нет, просто требование справедливости
<sharikoff> @voice Coldsaw
<den4ik_13rus> <Coldsaw>, затухни!!!
<Coldsaw> den4ik_13rus, пасть закрой
<Bemep1> @god bemep and kill all
<sharikoff> намек ясен я думаю..
<den4ik_13rus> Нет..
<sharikoff> @kban den4ik_13rus
<sharikoff> Bemep1, правила читал?
<Bemep1> извини, дома комп не выключил
<sharikoff> я не про то
<sharikoff> я про @
<Bemep1> ну яж прикола ради, думал оцените шутку
<sharikoff> мож в баню прикола ради.. оценишь шутку? =)
<bemep> да я не расстроюсь, или притензии в личку?
<sharikoff> да не.. я просто как бэ предупреждаю
<bemep> понятно, что нет то
<sharikoff> никаких карательных мер сам не люблю , но иногда надо
<sharikoff> @kban  den4ik_13rus обход бана
<den4ik_13rus> хватит уже
<sharikoff> @kban  den4ik_13rus обход бана
<sharikoff> @kban  den4ik_13rus обход бана
<Coldsaw> ума палата
<den4ik_13rus> Шариков хорош!
<E-Den> ребят, есть файлменеджер для симбиана, чтоб одновременно с интернетом работал. типа PCSuite? Nokuntu не работает ((((
<den4ik_13rus> Wammu. но он через раз подключается((
<den4ik_13rus> С инетом не работает вроде..
<E-Den> на сайте wammu вообще написано что тока смс у е63 поддерживаются
<den4ik_13rus> А просто так при подключении блютуз окно не появляется с выбором возможнсти использования телефона как модема?
<E-Den> я через кабель, нэту блутус
<den4ik_13rus> Это уже в другую группу)
<skai> @kban --user den4ik_13rus
<E-Den> ???
<Coldsaw> он вернется
<skai> sharikoff: ты забыл как по иденту банить?
<sharikoff> skai, q
<sharikoff> skai, он покаялся
<Coldsaw> он даже в личке передо мной извинился
<skai> sharikoff: пофигюя чтото не заметил, чтобы после этого он публично извинился перед каналом. что он там втихушку сказал кому - его дело.а вину перед каналом он не искупил
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> это как картман пытался втихую извиниться перед венди, чтобы та его не побила. но она его побила, ибо в открытую он все равно строил из себя героя
<mortuary> доброе утре
<mortuary> из дополнительных дров в проприетарных было доступна экспериментальная поодержка 3д для энвидиа, unnity не завелось  (11.04) - как быть?
<rapidsp> оно и без этого должно заводиться
<mortuary> не завелось
<mortuary> попробывать удалить русками поставить? или в 11.04 где нибудь есть опция включающая юнити?
<mortuary> *ручками
<Coldsaw> попробОвать
<mortuary> =)
<mortuary> я сплю еще)
<noban13rus> В окне логина внизу
<rapidsp> а как "не завелось"? в гдм выбирал ubuntu desktop?
<mortuary> при старте?
<mortuary> ubuntu деск стоит, да
<rapidsp> не классик?
<noban13rus> Класическую поставь
<mortuary> проверю на всякий
<rapidsp> ну эт без юнити
<mortuary> стоит обычный режим ubuntu, да
<mortuary> не классик в общем
<noban13rus> Ааа тебе включить) Если да, то уже ты понял что не работает) Ещё посмотри в настройках компиза.
<mortuary> настройки компиза... вроде пакет в коробке не идет, да?
<noban13rus> Unity есть плагин к компизу)
<mortuary> говорит ubuntu unity plugin включен
<noban13rus> выбери Ubuntu desktop
<noban13rus> А вообще ставь стабильные дрова и не мучайся!
<mortuary> "выбери Ubuntu desktop" а это где такое?)
<noban13rus>  В окне логина внизу, а вообще тебе наверно сюда http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<ivan2> Мужики, как убить зависший процесс? Делаю kill по pid, ноль эффкта.
<noban13rus> Опять зомби) Врера вечером обсуждали тоже)
<noban13rus> <ivan2> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<ivan2> Спасибо!
<noban13rus> Пожалуйста)
<Vladislaw> Всем ку
<Amblnb> Подключаю ИК датчик, тыкаю пульт, ничего не происходит. Устанавливаю лирц, тыкаю и опять ничего. Открываю отсек батареек, а там пустоlol
<licwin> дарвоа всем
<licwin> дарова*)
<portos> привет
<portos> вопрос по iptables:
<portos> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p udp --dport my_port -m length --length 28 -j REJECT_FLOOD28
<portos> для каждого порта задается отдельно? или можно в одной строке указать порты (80,22,21 и т.д)
<portos> или так не прокатит?
<noban13rus> Можно вроде 80:21:22 и тд..
<Amblnb> это же вроде диапазоны
<noban13rus> Диапазон 21-28
<portos> ок спасибо
<noban13rus> portos: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/ инфа в тему тебе
<sharikoff> .тз
<portos> noban13rus: спасибо уже начал курить ман, но за раз столько не скурю
<noban13rus> тз?? Что такое??
<noban13rus> ТехЗадание??
<portos> да
<noban13rus> А при чё здесь тз?
<nesusvet> привет всем.
<portos> не работает iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p udp --dport 80:22:21:8080 -m length --length 28 -j REJECT_FLOOD28
<portos> iptables v1.4.4: invalid port/service `22:21:8080' specified
<portos> тогда буду по отдельности
<nesusvet> <nesusvet> * soft nofile 8192
<nesusvet> <nesusvet> * hard nofile 8192 вот эти параметры в limits.conf и после ребута ничего не происходит.
<noban13rus> А если в порядке возрастания..
<nesusvet> noban13rus, ты кому?
<portos> noban13rus: сейчас попробую
<portos> noban13rus: неа
<noban13rus> Если два порта то работает...
<portos> ладно
<portos> поставлю только 80
<noban13rus> Ключ --to-ports определяет порт или диапазон портов назначения. Без указания ключа --to-ports, перенаправления не происходит, т.е. пакет идет на тот порт, куда и был назначен. В примере, приведенном выше, --to-ports 8080 указан один порт назначения. Если нужно указат
<noban13rus> это здесь "6.5.9. Действие REDIRECT"
<Amblnb> portos: потому му что диапазон это 6881:6889
<noban13rus> Amblnb: прочитай док
<Vladislaw> ку
<noban13rus> там кстати и так и так диапазон.. вроде
<noban13rus> portos: 6.4.2. Неявные критерии смотри
<noban13rus> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --source-port 22,53,80,110
<Amblnb> noban13rus: Уже и нашёл примеры по ссылке с вики, я прав...
<Amblnb> Но если и так и так, то нетолько я )
<noban13rus> ?
<Amblnb> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables
<noban13rus> ааа.. да там чёт непонятно немного..
<noban13rus> тоже курю его от безделья
<Amblnb> Там просто много написано )
<noban13rus> да нет норм
<noban13rus> Ах да нет про волшебную кнопку)
<noban13rus> Блин лучше "обвёрткой" какой нибудь воспользоваться)
<Amblnb> угу нормально так 156 листов для печати...
<Amblnb> Хотя не, там 8 пустых в конце, так что 148..
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/09/stone/
<AndySayre> Всем привет)
<Coldsaw> кря
<AndySayre> Подскажите пожалуйста как сделать полный б
<AndySayre> б
<AndySayre> бэап в директорию /home/
<AndySayre> sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / - что добавить в этой строке ?
<[TridenT]> sudo tar cvpzf /home/AndySayre/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<[TridenT]> :)
<AndySayre> спасибо)
<[TridenT]> погоди-погоди
<AndySayre> я так и думал )
<[TridenT]> какая разница, где он создаст .tar
<[TridenT]> :)
<[TridenT]> тьфу
<[TridenT]> .tgz
<AndySayre> в основной директории не хватает места.
<[TridenT]> ааа
<CruZo> ребят кто-то знает как переконвектировать звук в .mkv из DTS в AC3 ???
<[TridenT]> http://www.google.ru/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=mkv+convert+sound&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 не судьба?
<[TridenT]> CruZo: вот например есть информация http://www.setupswarm.com/main/media/ubuntu-dts-to-ac3
<[Raiden]> AndySayre: зачем тебе паковать всю систему и  ещё в архив который лежит на том же разделе?
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: вообще на самом деле надо было сначала вот это почитать https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<[TridenT]> :)
<dmay> http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/public/action/orders/info/common_info/show?notificationId=880145
<dmay> Наименование заказа	 Оказание телепатических услуг по обеспечению доступа к сети интернет 28 образовательных учреждений Шамильского района РД
<dmay> всем астрального интернета, поцоны!
<[Raiden]> бекапьте то что уникально - /home целиком или частично и изменяемые\важные конфиги.
 * Shelest пишет тулзу  astralroute для Шамильского района
<Shelest> Backup All! Take no prisoneers!!!
<AndySayre> <[TridenT]> да и что там нового бы я узнал ?)
<happymaniak> çäðàâñòâóéòå òîâàðèùè
<ubuntuhelp> happymaniak! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<happymaniak> okey
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: что есть более другие способы забыкапиться :)
<Shelest> happymaniak: don't you dorry
<Shelest> worry
<happymaniak> сейчас нормально?
<Shelest> да
<[Raiden]> там забыли про dd
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: вот еще штука интересная http://backintime.le-web.org/
<[TridenT]> [Raiden]: я с самого начала хотел посоветовать тупо снять образ раздела, но потом постеснялся :)
<happymaniak> Здравствуйте товарищи. Первый раз поставил убунту. не юзал раньше. Не могу понять как язык сменить на ubuntu-server
<happymaniak> apt-get пишет квадратами. ничего не понять
<AndySayre> она работает в консольном режиме ?
<dmay> happymaniak: зачем тебе кириллица на сервере, несчастный?
<happymaniak> да
<[TridenT]> we don't speak ubuntu-server
<happymaniak> в том то и дело что не нужна
<dmay> и вообще, зачем консоль сервера если есть ссх?
<happymaniak> как отрубить её?
<AndySayre> знаете я бы никогда не подумал что линуха такая простая в использовании )
<[Raiden]> [TridenT]: Не стесняйся. Лучше лучше сделать и потом извиниться, чем не сделать. гг
<happymaniak> Подскажет кто-нить?
<dmay> happymaniak: зайди через ssh, и пили что хочешь
<dmay> а от сервера монитор с клавой вообще убери. это зло в чистом виде.
<AndySayre> жесть бэкап сам себя запаковывает
<happymaniak> я пока на сервер не ставил =)
<happymaniak> в виртуалку поставил, чтоб посмотреть
<AndySayre> что то я не усмотрел в линии надо было добавить /home/backup.tgz :P
<[TridenT]> [Raiden]: был тут такой товарищ, zeus, так он однажды посоветовал касатке, которая спросила какую-то мелочь, сделать rm -rf /
<dmay> AndySayre: простая? :3 3D уже настроил? а обновлялся? а звук между наушниками и колонками переключается?
<[TridenT]> касатка девушка хорошая, но она как-то на автомате это в терминал скопипастила :)
<[Raiden]> [TridenT]: Ну может и к лучшему )
<AndySayre> <dmay> северная версия :)))
<[TridenT]> [Raiden]: у неё диплом убило тогда
<[TridenT]> вообще почему ботя до сих пор не реагирует на появление команды rm -rf / в чяте? :)
<dmay> AndySayre: а... ну так поставь уже вебмин какой нить, что ты с этой консолью мучаесся? XD
<AndySayre> <dmay> а это безопасно?  а вдруг всё накроется )))
<AndySayre> у меня там связка стоит tomcat, apache, mysql, postgresql , итд
<dmay> AndySayre: обязательно накроется, тут дурного не посоветуют :3
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: прекрати бэкапить то, что и так есть уже на серверах бубунты и у тебя на болванке, бэкапь ~/
<AndySayre> ещё с модулем jk_worker.
<AndySayre> <[TridenT]> мне не помешает бекапчик , мало ли чего, там всё такие много данных уже накопилось, никак не льзя потерять всё это дело.
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: ну так воспользуйся чем-нибудь автоматизированным и гуёвым
<arku> тогда лучше dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/file
<arku> а то что нибудь забудешь :)
<[TridenT]> arku: вот-вот
<arku> я один раз забыл скопировать скрипт который манипуляции с фстаб делает
<happymaniak> спс. через ssh нормально всё читается
<arku> система жила до перезагрузки(
<arku> потому что другой скрипт, который тоже делает манипуляции с фстаб я скопировал)
<[TridenT]> arku: а что, по-человечески fstab сконфигурировать религия не позволила?
<user_web12345> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<AndySayre> а у меня ещё raid стоит так что вообще пипец стрёмно я ещё не так уверено пользуюсь консолью
<user_web12345> Господа с кем можно проконсультироваться
<user_web12345> насчёт непонятного бана
<dmay> user_web12345: с форумом
<skai> user_web12345: со своей бабушкой
<dmay> а из за тебя счас ещё и веб-гейт зобанют, ызверг
<[TridenT]> user_web12345: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0
<arku> [TridenT], там монтировались самба шары по рабочему скрипту, а тот который я забыл скопировать - оригинальный фстаб, потому что если оставлять шары в фстабе, а комп выключен - то там висяки
<user_web12345> [TridenT]: Спасибо
<arku> и комп грузился 3 часа
<arku> ничего оригинальнее не придумал)
<[TridenT]> arku: я конечно уже давно линукс не пользую
<[TridenT]> arku: но разве до сих пор нельзя монтировать самбовые шары НЕ через fstab?
<[TridenT]> о_О
<[Raiden]> может если речь о скриптах, монтировать самбашары просто из скрипта, не внося их в фстаб?
<[Raiden]> и всё
<AndySayre> короче я так понял что бэкап я делаю не верный ?
<arku> об этом я подумал только когда забыл скопировать второй скрипт)
<arku> хорошая мысля приходит апосля)
<[TridenT]> :-D
<AndySayre> ))
<[Raiden]> AndySayre: да верный наверное. Задачи разные бывают
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: бэкап, может, и верный, только как-то странно это всё и не нужно :)
<AndySayre> почему странно, вдруг если всё накроется, а тут оп и всё рабочее и без гемора востанавливается так же одной командой
<AndySayre> допустим хард сгорит.
<AndySayre> и чо прикинь какой облом.
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: допустим ядерная война
<[TridenT]> нафиг тогда твой бэкап не сдался
<|Amblnb|> Как проверить лирц в консоли и как назначать команды или есть где-то готовый шаблон?
<AndySayre> ну в таком случае да.
<Shelest> I for one welcome our new robotic overlords!
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: я же говорю, возьми софтину, которая тебе будет на внешний винч снэпшоты делать по расписанию
<skai> Shelest: ты окошком ошибся?
<[TridenT]> один черт система постоянно видоизменяется
<AndySayre> ну и какая софтина для северной версии?
<Shelest> skai: да! нифто акно!
<[TridenT]> Ubuntu North
<happymaniak> Из-за чего может su не работать?
<[TridenT]> :)
<happymaniak> пишет сбой проверки подлинности
<arku> из за отсутствия рут пароля
<arku> su!=sudo
<[TridenT]> AndySayre: а, у тебя сервак
<AndySayre> угу.
<[TridenT]> happymaniak: sudo passwd root сделай
<happymaniak> я же ставил пасу
<arku> значит ты его забыл =)
<AndySayre> ну тогда sudo su
<AndySayre> -)
<arku> sudo su не кошерно
<arku> sudo -s
<happymaniak> или тут во время установки она не ставится чтоль?
<AndySayre> ^^>
<Shelest> happymaniak: root pwd != user pwd
<Shelest> trivial
<[TridenT]> и вообще из-под рута сидеть несекурно
<arku> ^ прав
<happymaniak> в suse само назначалось
<arku> а в винде ваще по дефолту под рутом
<[TridenT]> сделаешь какую-нибудь хрень и оно тебя даже не переспросит
<arku> везде все по своему
<[TridenT]> в смысле пароль не попросит, и времени подумать у тебя не будет :)
<arku> учитывая как много убунта спрашивает, особенно при первичной настройке, пароль вбиваешь уже на автомате)
<happymaniak> так. всё путём. здесь в убунту тоже нужно вносить себя в группу lp чтобы sane нормально работал не из-под рута?
<Shelest> по мнению Microsoft линукс находится в конце своего жизненного цикла.
<skai> @mode -b *!~NoOova@*
<happymaniak> здесь есть какая-нибудь графическая утилита для администрирования вроде YAST?
<AndySayre> @mode -b *!~NoOova@*
<AndySayre> = )
<skai> @voice AndySayre
<AndySayre> thx ;^^
<arku> happymaniak, у меня сканирует без рута с дефолтным настройками
<arku> гуев которые все в одном нету
<skai> @kban --user Shelest 3600 отдохни со своими вбросами
<happymaniak> а у мя сканер видит тока из под рута
<dmay> skai: а мне плюсик? ^_^'
<sig_wall> Shelest: ну правильно - на лицо вырождение UI например :)
<skai> !v > AndySayre
<ubuntuhelp> AndySayre, please see my private message
<skai> dmay: тебе рано:)
<skai> dmay: я ж тя после плюса опять побаню:)
<AndySayre> ))))
<dmay> skai: ну так не сразу после же :3
<arku> happymaniak, в убунте видит только из под рута или у тебя в сусе так было?)
<dmay> windows! ^__^'
<AndySayre> s
<happymaniak> в УБУНТУ
<happymaniak> в сусе нужно было добавить себя в группу lp и всё ок было
<skai> dmay: я те грю.за рецидивазм  тя буду сразу наказывать:)а то разбалуешься;)
<happymaniak> :)
<dmay> skai: плюсика ему жалко, жадина-говядина :Р
<arku> happymaniak, странно.. ну здесь помочь не могу, потому что у меня работает сканер искаропки и без рута
<skai> dmay: дык.донт фид троллс
<dmay> в стране вот документы отмененные не перепроводятся, а ему по клаве два раза стукнуть лень (
 * sergey осмотрелся
<dmay> sergey: нечего тут высматривать. говори что сломал и проходи.
<sergey> оО
 * Dan`ka 14:37:41 up 2 days, 17 min... все таки пора спать..
<arku> у нас тут много чего в страе происходит, расстраиваться не успеваешь
<sergey> ничего неломил никапли
<sergey> !
<dmay> happymaniak: ты б хоть модель сканера озвучил чтоль?
<dmay> sergey: а чего пришел?
<dmay> Selio: а чего пришел?
<Selio> клиент смотрю)
<happymaniak> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/37045
<Selio> ищу подобие Mirc
<arku> кстати вопрос, почему, если запускаь х-чат c опцией --minimize=2, то хчат запускается, но значок пропадает и х чат никак не развернуть
<dmay> мустек лол. они как ати, даже под оффтопиком тупят и косячат )
<happymaniak> какой есть
<dmay> arku: патамушта хчат - мамно, ставь квирк какойнить
<dmay> Selio: мирк тоже мамно, тоже ставь квирк
<arku> оставим религизные вопросы
<Selio> ай не скажи ты) на любителя
<dmay> arku: спокойно, я плюсик зарабатываю :3
<Selio> :х
<dmay> Selio: мамно, мамно. к тому же древнее заброшенное не развивающееся проприетарное мамно
<happymaniak> Я не пойму почему он от рута видит а от юзера нет?
<happymaniak> это же не баг сканера
<arku> ну если сильно хочешь плюсик, скажи какой фильм посмотреть из боевичков)
<skai> dmay: ты посмотри на его грамотность. ессесно ему тока мирк нужен:)
<skai> @voice arku
<Selio> dmay зато проверенное
<Selio> :/
<Selio> ИМХО
<skai> arku: у нас тут не видеосалончик с консультантами
<arku> что-то пошло не так(
<dmay> Selio: а ты ета... не на лошади на работу ездишь? они тоже того... проверенные... :3
<Selio> эм...нет
<Selio> на велосипеде
<dmay> skai: уря уря!
<Selio> постаринке
<dmay> arku: Pulp Fiction in original sound же 8]
<Selio> в соломенной шляпе, что б не холодно было
<skai> @mode +q dmay
<skai> ^_^
<Selio> господа, может кто знает) вайн летит после каждой обновы ядра?
<Selio> или так из-за чего?
<happymaniak> cd-диск автоматически монтируется?
<happymaniak> или ручками всё надо?
<arku> в гуях - автоматом
<happymaniak> подскажите какой командой смотреть список групп и пользователей?
<[Raiden]> специальыне команды есть... Я ползуюсь less или cat с грепом на файлаз /etc/group и /etc/passwd
<[Raiden]> специальные сам в мане ищи, сначала сделай man man , что бы понять как пользоваться поиском
<happymaniak> юзал я man уже
<Vladislaw> "man man" оригинально
<happymaniak> или хдесь другой?)
<[Raiden]> если не нашел, значит нету
<happymaniak> пора на обед. всем удачного дня
<[Raiden]> если не хватает less - используй gui утилиты, в гноме есть управление группаи по умолчанию
<schtiel> Здравствуйте. Кто подскажет, как сделать, чтобы при включении наушников отключались встроенные динамики? Ноут HP 620, Ubuntu 10.04.
<licwin> )))
<licwin> распространенная проблема)
<licwin> я гуглил)
<licwin> там все написано)
<schtiel> Хмм... Понятно. Буду искать)))
<licwin> вот например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137088.0
<mortuary> а отображение иконок в лаунчере для FX* карт и экспериментального драйвера починили кто нибудь знает?
<arku> schtiel, удалить пульс, поставить алсу..
<[Raiden]> ))
<schtiel> <arku>: дык ее и юзаю...
<[Raiden]> иначе и быть не может. Нельзя удалить пульс и поставить альзу, т.к. альза и так стоит - это дрова звуковые
<[Raiden]> можно просто не юзать\удалить пульс
<schtiel> удаление пульса поможет?
<arku> мне на одном из ноутов помогла
<[Raiden]> schtiel: в твоем слуае нет. Тебе надо узнать как прописать опцию модулю звуковухи, что у тебя такой-то ноут
<[Raiden]> тогда будет переключаться
<schtiel> Хм. Дело в том, что звук вообще заработал не сразу. Ставил дрова какие-то сторонние. Так что даж не знаю куды лезть смотреть...
<[Raiden]> сторонние дрова наверное более свежая альза
<schtiel> не уверен.
<[Raiden]> тогда показывай откуда ставил
<schtiel> Вот по этому рецепту: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573618
<schtiel> Хотя да. Наверно, более свежая альса)
<[Raiden]> может я не прав насчет опций - фиг знает. Н ов некоторых ноутах так. Т.к. кодеки разыне звуковые стоят
<[Raiden]> и их много
<schtiel> Вообще по звуку на моем ноуте много чего есть в гугле, и почти все я перепробовал. После этого заработало, но может и другие советы сыграли роль.
<schtiel> Вроде даже яжро перебирал с новой альсой.
<[Raiden]> какая точно на нем звуковуха известно?
<schtiel> Raiden: А ладно. Как  прописать опцию модулю звуковухи?)))
<[Raiden]> полазь по всяким lspci
<schtiel> Известно, в sysinfo глядел
<[Raiden]> ну тык назови
<schtiel> Intel 82801 HD audio controller
<[Raiden]> меняется в /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<schtiel> Так, и что в нем менять?
<[Raiden]> model=
<[Raiden]> но на что я незнаю
<[Raiden]> т.к. ноутов много
<schtiel> тут вроде по дефолту model=ref
<[Raiden]> я не очень понимаю какая у тебя звуковуха - мало инфы )
<schtiel> А должна быть модель ноута или модель звуковухи?
<[Raiden]> что бы понять что прописать, надо знать какой ас97 кодек используется, вот список
<[Raiden]> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<[Raiden]> может в каких-то случаях это не надо делать - я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> попробуй изменить ref на auto , либо читай выше , либо это вообще ничего не даст :)
<[Raiden]> или лучше сделай тему на русском форуме
<schtiel> Понятно. Ну что же, попробую auto.
<schtiel> )))
<schtiel> Спасибо за помощь)))
<schtiel> Там как: изменить и перезагрузиться?
<[Raiden]> вот был бы ссср, была бы звуковуха для ноутбука гост ххх-ххх и всё Включил - работает. Или было бы как у эйпл, софт под конкретное железо
<[Raiden]> и небыло бы гемороя такого
<[Raiden]> либо стоит покупать только после гугления
<[Raiden]> железо
<[Raiden]> schtiel: ребутнись, лень думать )
<schtiel> Ок) Ну, с Богом)))
<schtiel> Raiden: Да, model=auto помогло)) Огррромнейшее спасибо!
<[Raiden]> надо же
<[Raiden]> я не ожидал
<schtiel> А вообще, на эту модель ноута изготовитель ставит Suse иногда, мне просто не досталось((( Я на это надеясь и купил.
<schtiel> Думал, значит все драйверы есть под Линукс. А они похоже от разных дистров то разные( Не знал.
<[Raiden]> можешь сам поставить. Опенсусе хороший дистр. По крайней мере кде версия
<[Raiden]> 1 из дистров котоырй мне нравится
<[Raiden]> schtiel: разница бывает. Там тоже альза, но могли быть наложены патчи или другая версия. Вообще 2 программы даже 1 версии не обязательно в разных дистрах одинаково собраны и  с одинаковыми патчами
<[Raiden]> вот так и живем (с)
<schtiel> Хмм... А если у меня хомяк на другом разделе, сусе можно поставить? Или она хомяк  форматнет?
<torpeda> не форматнет
<torpeda> поставишь груб и в нем будешь выбирать какую ось загружать
<skai> schtiel: что ты ей скажешь - то она и сделает
<[Raiden]> можно, но юзера я бы другого задал, если тот же раздел под хом отдаш
<schtiel> В универе Suse с гномом стоит, мне он кстати тоже понравился. Надобно будет попробовать поставить.
<[Raiden]> schtiel: на самом деле у убунты 2 плюса. 1. слоган - линукс для людей 2. и большая пакетная база за счет дебиана и ппа
<schtiel> Ясненько)))
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя по секрету скажу, мандрива или сусе были уже более для людей, когда ещё убунту не придумали.
<schtiel> Слоган особенно хорош)))
<[Raiden]> да уж )
<[Raiden]> каноникал ещё затеяла своё де делать и ковырять чужие, не просто делать хороший удобынй дистр. Некоторых это тревожит.
<[Raiden]> Но несмотря на всё , убунта более популярна сча, чем все. Я думаю по больше части из-за пиара
<[Raiden]> Это как... Один на форуме крикнул что пульс надо обязательно удалять, и сотни людей ринулись удалять.
<[Raiden]> :)
<schtiel> Ага. Кстати Синаптик любезно предложил вместе с пульсом снести ubuntu-desktop.
<[Raiden]> Это нормально. Это как бы метапкет для установки других. Он по сути пустой
<Vladislaw> Кто знает, есть ли более полные аналоги TKGate? например такое http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExJniwIxnQM&feature=related
<andrey_> эт можно микросхемки в нем делать и симулировать работу?
<Vladislaw> да
<andrey_> прикольно, надо поставить
<Vladislaw> только в ТКГейт  простые элементы
<Vladislaw> оно то прикольно, но маловато(
<andrey_> а литературу какую читать чтобы это сделать?
<Vladislaw> мм не знаю, я школьную физику припоминаю и рожаю что-то иногда рабочее)
<schtiel> А там только микросхемки, или есть и простые аналоговые элементы?
<schtiel> Для симуляции, допустим, усилителя или генератора сгодится?
<Vladislaw> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0809/h_1312895457_1954142_ef79916653.png
<Vladislaw> это ихний маленький хелп
<Vladislaw> кстати интересный хелп
<Vladislaw> наверное не хватит деталей, хотя, микросхемы на простейших деталях собраны
<Vladislaw> тойсть придется даже микросхемы самому собирать
<Vladislaw> но я видел нечто крутое на ютубе, вот жаль непомню как найти, там то уже более дружественно все сделано
<[Raiden]> узнай как такой тип программ называется и гугльни какие есть под линукс.
<schtiel> multisim)))
<Vladislaw> та хоть и из вайна)
<Vladislaw> искал или я так искал или не по тому
<Vladislaw> "digital circuit simulator" с граматикой английской плохо(
<skai> !enter > Vladislaw
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw, please see my private message
<schtiel> Если из Вайна, можно попробовать LTSpice
<schtiel> Просто, удобно и бесплатно
<Vladislaw> сорри, привычка от скайпа, там текст ставал не очень читабельным
<[Raiden]> вот какая-то болтовня http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322499.html
<Nor8> Таблицу соотвествий софта в хелп не забиндили на канале?
<alexzulu> драсть.
<[Raiden]> нет наверное. Можно на вики создать - правка вроде всем доступна. И тут на бота линк повесить
<Vladislaw> [Raiden]: сложный текст, еще и на английском(
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так на вике есть уже, сюда ссылку повесить только нужно
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: выципляй названия программ и смотри ) Или в гугле попроубй перевести.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: и как бы её обозвать?
<Vladislaw> schtiel: нужно будет посмотреть что за творение, на видео вроде нормально
<Nor8> [Raiden]: софт и обозвать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну или как-нибудь похоже
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И повесить линк в топик чата, чтобы сразу видели
<[Raiden]> !soft
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='soft'
<[Raiden]> какой там линк на википедию?
<[Raiden]> я правда незнаю остались ли права
<[Raiden]> на бота
<Nor8> [Raiden]: сек
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<[Raiden]> !soft is <reply> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<[Raiden]> [17:24:06] [ubuntuhelp]Your edit request has been forwarded to ##unavailable.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Vladislaw> !soft
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='soft'
<[Raiden]> !soft is <reply> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<[Raiden]> Не, видать чего-то изменили в боте или в моих правах
<skai> !analog is <reply> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<skai> [Raiden]: врайтером надо быть
<[Raiden]> Скай , я им был
<Vladislaw> "ubuntuhelp 16:26:39 I'll remember that, skai" на угрозу похоже)
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?nez0ew - когда-то сохранил, понравилось письмо :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Оффтопим? ))))
<[Raiden]> угу )
<licwin> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Про виндузятника письмецо то,  про махрового такого ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Zeka13> Привет всем
<licwin> даров
<Zeka13> А я первый раз на irc
<Vladislaw> привет
<Zeka13> А какой клиент лучше юзать ?
<Vladislaw> главное чтоб не последний)
<licwin> тут белорусы есть?)
<Zeka13> А чего тут полезного может быть ?
<Nor8> Zeka13: Ну тогда правила поведения читай, раз первый раз )))
<Vladislaw> если помогать кому-то то и сам можеш быть полезным)
<Zeka13> Я думал IRC это весело
<Zeka13> а тут правила ...
<[Raiden]> Zeka13: Ничего, просто устаревший способ общения
<Zeka13> А тут и помочь могут ?
<Amblnb> Иди на канал "весело"
<Zeka13> Где устаревший способ общения ?
<Vladislaw> если сам не будешь мешать то могут и помочь)
<Zeka13> А у клоунов тож есть свой IRC ?
<Nor8> Zeka13: Правила везде, даже там, где их как бы и нет на первый взгляд
<skai> Zeka13: тебе лучше знть. тыж его основал
<Amblnb> а в хаосе?
<Zeka13> Почему же я?
<Vladislaw> а там одно главное правило "поддерживать хаос")))
<Zeka13> Эх , везде правила
<Zeka13> ладно , щя прочитаемс
<Nor8> Amblnb: Есть одна, ну очень известная книга, нобелевку за нее дали. Так вот утверждает, что и в хаосе.
<Amblnb> И в белом шуме значь (
<licwin> от точно))) а я то думал какой фильм посмотреть))) amblb спс)
<Zeka13> Почему когда читаешь "запрещено" хочется материться и тролить всех подряд ?
<Amblnb> Чтоб испытать гнев опов
<Zeka13> блин , на
<Zeka13> блин , надо сделать свой IRC Ubuntu , с блекджеком и шлюхами
<skai> Zeka13: его уже создали. сделай /join ##windows
<licwin> ))))
<Zeka13> а там точно есть блекджек ?
<Nor8> Zeka13: Это гормональное, пройдет вместе с прыщами и прочтением книги "Как себя вести" ))
<Zeka13> А как тут писать конкретному пользователю , в Pidgin ?
<Vladislaw> licwin: странные асоциации, что ж за фильмы ты смотришь?
<skai> Nor8: будем надеятся. если у него обнаружится хоть одна извилинка - пройдет
<Zeka13> Так у меня вроде и так прыщей нету ...
<Amblnb> А тут только войсы вскакивают )
<Zeka13> Оскорблять кого-либо из участников канала или принижать его личные качества.
<Zeka13> На канале запрещено
<Nor8> Amblnb:  "Белый шум — стационарный шум, спектральные составляющие которого равномерно распределены по всему диапазону задействованных частот. " Оьрати внимание на "равномерно", то есть уже есть какой то порядок.
<Zeka13> Чего все такие злые то?
<Vladislaw> Nor8: о_О
<skai> Zeka13: а тебя оскорбляют прыщи? у тебя какие то комплексы по этому поводу?вы хотите поговорить об этом?
<Amblnb> Nor8: ТОесть это идеальный белый свет?
<Amblnb> Я всегда считал что это как статика
<Nor8> Amblnb: ТО есть, порядок в ем есть ;-)
<Vladislaw> Amblnb: "шум, спектральные составляющие которого ..."
<Zeka13> чёт ##windows тормозит и падает >:)
<licwin> фильм БЕЛЫЙ ШУМ... его 2  части вроде) ниче такой)
<Nor8> Amblnb:  Это смотря под каким углом смотреть, дыхание человека тоже статика, но порядок в нем есть и без него никак )))
<Vladislaw> необязательно в свете, и в сигналах тоже он есть но с ним борятся
<Amblnb> Ну свет (видимый) это часть диапазона. Но белый свет это какраз все волны равномерны и паралельны.
<Amblnb> если где-то больше то это уже не белый
<Amblnb> Значит и белый шум алицетворяет не хаос, а ровномерность, значит в векторе изобразить раз плюнуть...
<Nor8> Amblnb: Не путай круглое с железным
<Vladislaw> так, о фильмах говорили, о радиоелектронике говорили, о правилах, и даже о принцыпе строения всех систем(всмысле держатся на упорядоченности), давайте теперь по философии)
<Vladislaw> но круглое может и железным быть)
<Amblnb> как и вльфрам золотом ))
<licwin> еще и музыку не говорили... хотя это тоже наука :)
<Nor8> Vladislaw: Может, даже может быть еще и черным, к примеру,  но не об этом речь ))))
<licwin> о музыке*
<Philipp2007> Всем привет!!! Vladislaw чего это тебя на философию потянуло?
<Vladislaw> вот белый шум(white noise) http://microsoft.cs.msu.su/events/courses/documents/dotnet4/Autumn%202009/whitenoise.bmp -- есть в нем что-то гармоничное равномерное)
<skai> а давайте поговорим о наказаниях ха оффтоп
<Vladislaw> skai: ы я на это и намекал, но меня немного непоняли)
<[Raiden]> Можно о философии убунты поговорить. Мне думается не туда она движется. Надо было разработку гуи оставить разработчикам гуи. И концентрироваться именно на дистрибутиве. Установщик, безопасность , удобность настройки (это вообще осталось на у
<[Raiden]> ровне дебиана).
<skai> нормально идут че
<skai> мне все устраивает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мне не нравится, в каком направлении движется развитие интерфэйса )))
<Nor8> И не только мне, Линусу тоже )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<licwin> хах)
<skai> Nor8: линусу тока гном3 не ннравится
<Vladislaw> а движется оно глубоко(
<skai> Nor8: юнити он не смотрел
<[Raiden]> Ну слава богу есть не только гном. И кстати, гном на самом деле модульный, как фф. Можно многое сделать чег ов нем нет или то чего было в 2х
<Philipp2007> Надо упрощать а они усложняют только
<Vladislaw> кстати Юнити, интересная у него панелька с поиском приложений, но с ним половину ресурсов как и небывало
<[Raiden]> мне в юнити не очень нравится реализация глобал меню, не нравятся опции как верхней панели, так и бокового дока. И не нравится что док приклеен к боку и это не меняется.
<[Raiden]> В общем-то не нравится ничего
<Nor8> skai: Ну это хорошо, что не смотрел, хотя тоже не факт )) Прикрутил наверняка      ночью на виртуалку ебунтуй то ))))
<Amblnb> Vladislaw: Это специальная оптимизация для слабого железа класа феном+ ))
<Vladislaw> мне только поиск приложений понравился, хотя теперь апплет нашел с похожими функциями
<Philipp2007> Далеко к меню лезть и кнопкам управления окнами. А программы в основном или по alt+f2 или через консоль.
<Vladislaw> кстати, а что Альт+Ф2 должно делать у меня молчит(
<Amblnb> Меню выполнить
<[Raiden]> поиск приложений задолбает без избранного, а избранное на боковм доке, который быстро забивается. Вертикаль на мониторах вообще короче чем горизонталь, соотв меньше влезает иконок и апплетов
<[Raiden]> + горизонтальные доки и панели тоже можно скрывать
<Vladislaw> Amblnb: ну 4 ядра по 2.2 ГГерца и 4 ОЗУ , нехило так половину захавать)
<[Raiden]> короче у юнити нету вообще никаких плюсов по сравнению с другими де
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Vladislaw> ну доки прокручивать можно, но мне оно как-то мешает, нелюблю когда много места занять
<licwin> у кого на буке кубунта стоит?? ноут HP Pavilion dv6... сенсорные кнопки отказали работать... чего делать?
<skai> менять ноут с фирмы хренли плакать на нормальный
<Vladislaw> "отазали" а до того работали?
<[Raiden]> хороший док экономит место, т.к. имеет несколько опций скрытия и перекрытия и ещё их может быть сколько угодно. А в юнити только один и только слева - афигенный прогресс.
<Philipp2007> хорошо ее пропиарили, или пропиарасили
<Vladislaw> *отказали
<licwin> да работали)
<licwin> паставаил КДЕ и все)
<Vladislaw> "пропиарасили" -- :D
<Amblnb> Я себе на гноме поставил меню в кнопку и ящик рядом с часто используемыми прогами, места занимает 5х10 мм ))
<Vladislaw> Amblnb: половину слов непонял)
<Vladislaw> удали КДЕ?
<Philipp2007> Amblnb: раньше так же было. удобно
<licwin> впадлу) я уже привык в КДЕ)
<licwin> а гном3 не хочется ставить)
<Amblnb> Vladislaw: Ну вместо всяких панэлей и доков у меня стоит два значка на панэли, один как меню пуск только с бубном, второй обычный ящик.
<Vladislaw> кстати о кнопках, 3Д прокрутка на клаве, можно ли ее заставить работать?
<Amblnb> 3д? Знаю есть мышки с 4д, а это что?
<[Raiden]> перемещение во времени видимо
<[Raiden]> :)
<Vladislaw> а у меня две панели, обе снизу, на самой нижней почти все как было по дефолту, на верхней панели при установке, кроме трея, который сам добавлял, а на другой пара кнопок и сворачивание окон
<Vladislaw> ну так написано в описании, на самом деле обычный ролик как на мыше
<skai> Amblnb: 4Д? перемещает во времени?
<Amblnb> Трэкбол наверно
<Amblnb> skai: Горизонталь и вертикаль
<Amblnb> 4 направления
<skai> Amblnb: горизонталь и вертикаль - это двумерное пространство, а не четырех мерное
<Amblnb> Но на упаковках гордо красуется надпись 4д
<skai> вот развелось доумков, которые думают, что чем больше Д - тем круче. 5Д кинотеатры
<skai> вот так и представляю, что мало того, что путешествуют во времени, так еще и в виртуальные измерения заглядывают
<Amblnb> Это как есть мышки лазерные и оптические, хотя на лазерах ещё неодна не работала и все они оптические...
<skai> Amblnb: ага.и лазерный уровень тоже работает на простом оптическом диоде?
<skai> Amblnb: срочно изучать свойства лазеров.это не только пиу-пиу-пиу в фильмах
<skai> в пятимерных кинотеатрах
<[Raiden]> не в лазерных просто не лазер, а светодиод
<[Raiden]> а так конечно их все можно оптикой назвать
<Amblnb> Ну красный и инфракрасный несильно отличаются, особбенно если смотреть цифровой камерой...
<Amblnb> И там и там светодиоды..
<Vladislaw> когда нашел в инете инфу о том что можно определить код КНОПКИ нажатой на клаве и привязать действие, то нашло ДВЕ кнопки, а не 3(прокрутка вверх, вниз, и щелчок роликом) так после привязки, ролик вверх зажать, вниз отпустить какуюто кнопку, ко
<Vladislaw> д которой я сам присвоил, и одна кнопка -- нажатие ролика
<Vladislaw> так сразу и легко нашел фотку http://price.ua/img/newcat/288/hama_ot_310_1.jpg в гугле
<Amblnb> Вот хочу себе подобную клаву найти с поддержкой на лине
<[Raiden]> некотоыре сразу будут работать кнопки
<[Raiden]> типа громкости хом, бэк и т.д.
<Vladislaw> все кнопки работают, кроме "супер дополнительных"(те которые на F1-F12)
<[Raiden]> остальыне можно настроить
<Vladislaw> так только ролик и не работает, остальное нормально
<Amblnb> Просто у меня подобная сейчас и нет точного названия модели. А те что в стандартном наборе некоректно распознают доп функции
<[Raiden]> запусти xev смотри коды клавиш, читай про раскладки в xorg или нагугли программу для мултимедиа клав - парочка была.
<Vladislaw> [Raiden]: вот так я и делал
<Vladislaw> но видимо с роликом другая тема
<Vladislaw> упс, нечаянно вышел
<Vladislaw> я кстати о своей клаве так и не узнал ничего от нее, нашел по фотке в инете
<Amblnb> Я думаю еслиб моя работала по юсб а не пс2 работало бы лучше
<[Raiden]> да 1 фиг
<Vladislaw> а мне кажется наоборот
<Vladislaw> 3ри разных мнения)
<Amblnb> Есть даже полная копия у бумажки (а4) только на юсб.
<Amblnb> Кстати, а почему irw незапускается?
<Vladislaw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7gIqBNw-t0 интересная штучка
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Vladislaw> пивет
<Nor8> ку
<licwin> прет
<Sweet_Lemonade> ghbdtn
<Sweet_Lemonade> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Sweet_Lemonade! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sweet_Lemonade> ðåáÿòà
<ubuntuhelp> Sweet_Lemonade! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sweet_Lemonade> hi
<Sweet_Lemonade> parni
<Sweet_Lemonade> help me
<Escsun> Sweet_Lemonade, use utf-8
<Sweet_Lemonade> how
<Escsun> link up
<Sweet_Lemonade> ща норм?
<Escsun> да
<Sweet_Lemonade> е
<Sweet_Lemonade> кароче помогите
<Escsun> !ask | Sweet_Lemonade
<ubuntuhelp> Sweet_Lemonade: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai|afk> Sweet_Lemonade: ьери красные
<Sweet_Lemonade> у меня 7ка винда, я поставил рядом убунту, все норм, но в убунте инет тормозит, выше 1 мбит не подымается (а на 7ке 20 мбит как по тарифу) и странички раза с 5того открывает.... мту крутил - нифига, лайв сд запускал убунту, там тоже также инет ту
<Escsun> может тебе спецом скорость занижают )
<Sweet_Lemonade> в 7ке то норм
<Sweet_Lemonade> 1 комп, одна сетевуха
<Sweet_Lemonade> или такой злой провайдер видит что я с убнты, и занижает мне скорость?)
<Sweet_Lemonade> я 2 день мучаюсь
<Sweet_Lemonade> у меня оптоволокно может из за этого?(
<[Raiden]> Sweet_Lemonade: впн?
<Sweet_Lemonade> нет
<Sweet_Lemonade> пппое
<[Raiden]> ТОгда фиг знает
<Sweet_Lemonade> ну там роутер еще вайфай
<Sweet_Lemonade> а до него huawei hg 850a
<Sweet_Lemonade> ах да убунту 11.04
<Sweet_Lemonade> щас поставил 10.10 тоже самое
<kelmirad> а вчем вопрос то??
<Sweet_Lemonade> у меня 7ка винда, я поставил рядом убунту, все норм, но в убунте инет тормозит, выше 1 мбит не подымается (а на 7ке 20 мбит как по тарифу) и странички раза с 5того открывает.... мту крутил - нифига, лайв сд запускал убунту, там тоже также инет ту
<kelmirad> файрволы ставил???
<Sweet_Lemonade> нет
<Sweet_Lemonade> чиста токо поставил убунту
<Sweet_Lemonade> ниче вообще не ставил
<kelmirad> воопще ограничения мб стоят у тя ?? на пропускную
<Sweet_Lemonade> а еще droped пакеты много
<Sweet_Lemonade> дак на 7ке то нормально
<Sweet_Lemonade> нет ограничений
<kelmirad> если не кифалом эксперементировать скачай попробуй 11,04 там с настройками сети пптп попроще
<Sweet_Lemonade> дак я и 11.04 ставил
<Sweet_Lemonade> там также
<Sweet_Lemonade> у меня роутер
<Sweet_Lemonade> я без него ставил напрямую
<Sweet_Lemonade> без вайфай роутера
<Sweet_Lemonade> также тупит
<skai|afk> !enter > Sweet_Lemonade
<ubuntuhelp> Sweet_Lemonade, please see my private message
<Sweet_Lemonade> нифига тут бот умный
<kelmirad> че пишет)?
<Sweet_Lemonade> типо я флужу, у меня всегда такая привычка была использовать энтер как знак препинания
<kelmirad> щас роюсь в документах авось че найду
<Sweet_Lemonade> ладно качну ща какойнить другой дистр
<Sweet_Lemonade> я уже 2 дня гуглил
<Sweet_Lemonade> все пробовал
<Sweet_Lemonade> даже дрова обновлял
<skai|afk> Sweet_Lemonade: на слакваре искаропке все работает.у мну тож оптика
<Sweet_Lemonade> исходные коды скачивал
<skai|afk> Sweet_Lemonade: скачай и сразу ставь
<Sweet_Lemonade> с офф сайта
<Sweet_Lemonade> нефига
<[Raiden]> )
<Sweet_Lemonade> ах да может из за того что 64 битная?
<kelmirad> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<kelmirad> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<Sweet_Lemonade> iptables все норм показывает
<Sweet_Lemonade> и дуплекс фулл ставил
<Sweet_Lemonade> даже нетворк менеджер удалял и через терминал настраивал инет, тоже нефига(
<kelmirad> http://konkurs.ubuntu.ru/articles.html
<kelmirad> вот тут еще посмотри
<schtiel> Хм... А кто пробовал, автокад под вайном работает?
<schtiel> А может давай погуляем?
<schtiel> твоюжмать! Не туда отправил. пардоньте, господа
<schtiel> )))
<skai-falkorr> @voice schtiel
<licwin> народ... если ли аналогия flash-плееру?
<[Raiden]> для видел есть. пару плагинов реплейсеров
<[Raiden]> что бы игралось плейерами
<[Raiden]> видео*
<[Raiden]> а для флеша вообще - нет
<licwin> так) и реплейсеры?? где их взять?) какие лучше?)
<licwin> 1 раз слышу)
<licwin> про них)
<[Raiden]> были другие, я их не помню http://www.webgapps.org/add-ons/flashvideoreplacer
<only_you> licwin: Lightspark
<licwin> ок.. спс
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё просто плейеры котоыре играют флэш без флэша )
<[Raiden]> не в браузере
<licwin> )
<[Raiden]> miro , minitube и т.д. totem
<licwin> глупый вопрос! сори)) как полностью удалить флеш ?
<[Raiden]> licwin: я незнаю как ты ставил, скорее всего sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<Vertrum> Не подскажите где можно подробно почитать про dhcpcd на русском? Давайте только без манов. Технические термины не мой конек)
<rapidsp> lib.ru
<Vertrum> эмм..это мне? 0_о
<skai-falkorr> Vertrum: ну да.вводи в поиск гарри поттер и настрока dhcpcd и все
<rapidsp> зато без тех.терминов
<Vertrum> лол
<Vertrum> я же не говорю о прозе. Английская терминология не мой конек? Оке? Или советуете скачать Гарри поттера в оригинале?
<Dan`ka> любите обежать людей..
<[Raiden]> люди оффтопик, лол
<Dan`ka> тихо сегодня.. подозрительно тихо..
<paul18> всем привет
<paul18> бывает так у меня, что комп не просыпается после заставки и блокировки.. то есть даже музыка играет, а окно ввода пароля не появляется
<paul18> только ресетом решаеца
<[Raiden]> Фиг знает. Почитай про sysrq - резет может быть жестоко для фс
<xoma45> поидее, насколько я знаю, если ты не под рутом то хоть ногой комп выключай) это те не винда)
<paul18> это хорошо, мне б знать почему он не просыпается))
<xoma45> хз... спит крепко, устал может с работы...
<xoma45> )))
<xoma45> шутю)
<paul18> он по утрам иногда))
<skai-falkorr> xoma45: ты свои идеи спрячь
<skai-falkorr> xoma45: свой комп гробь ногой
<xoma45> я же не утверждал
<xoma45> а написал "насколько я знаю"
<xoma45> так что, извольте)
<Dan`ka> paul18: попробуй переключится в терминал и обратно
<Dan`ka> мне помогало..
<paul18> Dan`ka, не, не реагирует на это по-моему.. заблы блин.. но пробовал, точно, по-моему ни на что не реагирует.. а музыка играет, мультики из контакта..
<wildDAlex> Здрвствуйте люди. Посоветуйте. Выбираю SSD диск чисто под систему. Хватит ли при плотной установке софта 64Гб под систему?
<Sergey_IT> от софта зависит
<[Raiden]> хватит
<Dan`ka> мне и 10 хватает
<Dan`ka> смотря что тебе там нужно
<wildDAlex> Нет, я понимаю, что если поставить все из репозиториев, ни одного диска не хватит. Я про разумные пределы.
<[Raiden]> легко хватит
<[Raiden]> на все 22к пакетов хватит почти любого диска
<Dan`ka> я больше 20гб никогда не забивала..
<[Raiden]> 64 может быть нет, но побольше хватит точно
<wildDAlex> Отлично. А то 120Гб SSD уж больно дороже.
<[Raiden]> а он тебе точно нужен
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> я например планирую 2тб хдд прикупить, причем медленный
<[Raiden]> )
<wildDAlex> Скорость не бывает лишней.
<wildDAlex> Меня скорость Убунты на моем не слабом компе удручает.
<wildDAlex> Глядишь SSD поможет.
<Nor8> А чем удручает? Быстрая она же
<wildDAlex> На винде разница разительна.
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> Nor8: видимо какой-то часный случай, с видео от ати или интел и процем хз какого года )
<wildDAlex> Удручает задумчивостью. Банально при серфинге по папкам. Обратной связи нет. Часто щелкну по папке и 1-2 секунды жду, думая, то ли не попал, то ли оно думает. Это бесит.
<wildDAlex> В винде у меня все летает.
<skai-falkorr> весь реп на две архитектуры весит 74гб.37 - на одну.треть - сурс реп и не нужен.то есть на весь реп бинарных хватит 25гб
<Nor8> wildDAlex:  Какое железо у тебя?
<[Raiden]> это в пакетах, при устанвоке побольше
<wildDAlex> Причем, если копирую с диска на диск что-то, работать с чем-то другим некомфортно. Сколько не бился, не победил.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: деб не сожмет в два раза:)следовательно 64гб хватит с головой
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Железо то какое у тебя? И как биос настроен?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: эксплорер реально папки быстрей открывает чем наутилус
<wildDAlex> Phenom 710 x3 2,6Гц. 12Гиг оперативы. Radeon 4890 1Gb. Дропа проприетарные.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не заметил
<[Raiden]> когда много и превью генерятся
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Ось 64-битная и праильно ли настроен биос?
<wildDAlex> Про биос не знаю. Думаю ACHI, если ты про это.
<[Raiden]> с радеоном я всетаки угадал. А проц по идее нормальынй, мой медленней
<wildDAlex> В последний раз была 64битная. Последние пол года Виндовс. Но чет не уютно мне в ней. Вот думаю SSD прикупить и вернуться к Убунте. Мне под ней программировать удобней.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Там не один параметр, из-за некоторых могут быть тормоза, поскольку железо у тебя очень даже норм.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Тебе 32-битную с твоим объемом памяти смысла нет ставить. Только 64-битную.
<wildDAlex> Я не скажу, что она у меня прям тормозит. Но сравнивая с Виндой разница есть.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: меня тоже удивляет , когда пишут про тормоза.
<[Raiden]> ...причем комп у меня бюджетынй по сути
<wildDAlex> Может конечно дело в видео. Но с проприетарными дровами игры летают. Карта очень не слабая. В своей линейке года два назад была самой мощной.
<wildDAlex> Не думаю, что Компиз может ее нагрузить.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Был замечен такой момент на заре появления вин 7 и мощных компов, что с топовыми моделями железа проблем больше, но вряд ли это относится к убунту.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: незнаю )
<Nor8> Я знаю
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: игры бегают где?
<[Raiden]> в вин7?
<wildDAlex> В Убунте.
<wildDAlex> Пробовал парочку Нуксуизов или чего-то подобного.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Убунту как ставишь, по умолчанию или разделы нарезаешь?
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Задумался видать )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Тут связь врятли есть. Или не большая. Тут подумалось, может у него просто винт медленный + хлам на нтфс.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Есть еще такой вариант, что убунту поставлена из под винды
<[Raiden]> хдд они тоже разные есть. Кто-то с начала блинов до сотни читает, а кто-то 150+
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Потому и медленно работает
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а.. вуби :)
<[Raiden]> я даже не подумал
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Именно, она
<wildDAlex> Нет, разделы сам нарезаю. Ставил конечно не из под винды. Разделы ext3/4.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: А что там в экст3 у тебя ?
<wildDAlex> Уже не помню, в последний раз все было вроде в ext4.
<wildDAlex> Диск не медленный. Черный WD на 750Gb.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Белые WD быстрее )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да ты расист )
<wildDAlex> Файловые операции разительно показывают разницу. Под виндой могу запустить копироваться пару сотен гигабайт с одного диска на другой и комфортно при этом работать. Под Убунтой в этом случае все несколько задумывается.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  И умнее ))))
<wildDAlex> Я имею в виду линейку Caviar Black. Это высокоскоростные диски от WD.
<Nor8> wildDAlex:  Да я понял, 10 тысяч оборотов
<wildDAlex> Не, обычные 7200.
<wildDAlex> 10 000 это всякие Рапторы.
<wildDAlex> И скайзи.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Кавиар разве не 10 т.?
<sig_wall> нет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: нет
<wildDAlex> Не.
<Nor8> wildDAlex: А, точно, перепутал
<[Raiden]> у мну целых 5 вд, 1 блэк - на нем убунта
<[Raiden]> в прочем спорить не о чем. ссд быстрее
 * sig_wall обладатель одного макстора и двух самсунгов-терабайтников
<[Raiden]> сча кстати есть ссд 500мб\с и чтение и запись
<sig_wall> 500мб/с это на сжимаемых данных, будешь копировать видео/музыку - будет медленнее :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Что нам usb 3,  интересно, по скорости предложит?
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает. Флэшки может быстрей появятся и всё
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну и хдд будут копировать больше 60мб\с на линейном чтении
<[Raiden]> внешние
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Тесты читал по усб3, впечатлен, прирост там хороший
<[Raiden]> да 1 фиг от носителя зависит
<[Raiden]> Можно посмотреть на хдд сата3 - толку 0. Если только целую пачку в рейд засунуть, тогда может упрется в шину.
<[Raiden]> а юсб2 конечно надо было менять, медленно. Но особого переворота это не даст. Максимум будет так же как у встроенных хдд\ссд
<[Raiden]> флэшка 20мб\с уже считается high speed )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так не,  идея в том,  что с усб3 можно систему на флэшку ставить, скорость уже позволяет.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Без потери производительности, вытащил, в карман положил и пошел
<[Raiden]> Ну, это пожалуй да. По крайней мере на внешний хдд\ссд уж точно. можносистемник обложить внешними хардами :)
<[Raiden]> вместо NAS
<[Raiden]> кстати насчет вд, блю серия практически такая же. Только дешевле и тише. Или мне просто такой образец блека попался - шумноватый.
<Nor8> WD вообще шумные сами по себе
<Nor8> Самые шумные пожалуй
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не очень согласен )
<[Raiden]> у меня макстор ещё есть на полке, он шумнее всех кроме блэка. Был
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Самсунг вообще к примеру не слышно
 * Dan`ka споминает как её старый самсунг музику играл... ^_^
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Макстор динозавр ))
<[Raiden]> вот самсунги не юзал, может быть
<Sergey_IT> у меня самсунг в буке...
<Sergey_IT> тишина
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, я когда сплю волзле бука то слишу винт.. да.. самсунг..
<Dan`ka> ..хотя вин7 делает с любого веника бубен..
<[TridenT]> Dan`ka: спи возле живого человека =/
<Nor8> Dan`ka: А женщине всё лишь бы поперек сказать )))) Я когда сплю и не такие шорохи слышу )))
<[Raiden]> ...что бы своим храпом заглушал хдд
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, кто же рядом с компом спит? )
<[TridenT]> самсунги самые шумные
<Dan`ka> [TridenT], дай человека)
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Поелику ночь время тихое
<[TridenT]> заявляю ответственно
<skai> [TridenT]: 4.2 же
<[TridenT]> Dan`ka: я занят, поспрашивай
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, он возле меня спит)
<[TridenT]> skai: ?
<skai> [TridenT]: тока вчера купил самсунг на 640гб.бесшумен.вообще его не слышно
<[TridenT]> гм
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Фото в бикини в чат и биографию,   найдем тебе спутника жизни :-D
<[TridenT]> у меня вд и сигейты бесшумно работают и умирают
<Dan`ka> Nor8, неа)
<[TridenT]> самсунги наоборот все шумят и живучи :)
<Dan`ka> я както сама)
<Nor8> Dan`ka: "Сама"  не объективно, не научный подход :-D
<skai> [TridenT]: у мну гнусмас вообще не слышно.тише вд, шуршание которого тока ночью мона услышать, если прислушаться
<Dan`ka> Nor8, я самодостаточная :)
<[TridenT]> Dan`ka: то-то рядом с ноутбуком спишь :)
<[TridenT]> что бы сказал старый наркоман Фрейд про это :)
<Dan`ka> ноутбук хороший)
<Dan`ka> того гудит иногда
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Обклей его мехом, будет как кошка :-D
<[Raiden]> Во времена фрейда небыло ноутов. А то бы он с ним поспал и потом описал в своих трудах.
<[TridenT]> все мы гудим иногда
<skai> [TridenT]: правило 16 и 17.помни
<[TridenT]> кроме язвенников
<[TridenT]> yeaaah
<[TridenT]> что-то я правда забываю ;)
<[Raiden]> была какая-то шутка что он всё на себе пробовал...
<Dan`ka> Nor8, http://itmages.ru/image/view/253264/ae78023c я его просто обклеила)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и не шутка скорее всего )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Вот так обклей )))) http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=93522
<Dan`ka> неет)
<Nor8> Dan`ka: ПОлучше, конечно, с фантазией и бантик сбоку )))
<skai> @voice dmay
<Dan`ka> Nor8, я люблю акуратное все)
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Ну так, я токма за! )))
<[TridenT]> Nor8: с холодильником ерунда какая-то :)
<Dan`ka> [TridenT], хозяин подумал что холодильнику холодно)
<[TridenT]> [Raiden]: ему не нужен был ноут :)
<Nor8> [TridenT]: Рассматривай это как идею, хотя и ужасно воплощенную  )))
<Nor8>  [TridenT]: У него ноут в холодильнике )))
<[TridenT]> я в последнее время за ванильные состояния устройств
<[TridenT]> старость близится :)
<skai> @mode -q dmay
<skai> @devoice dmakeyev
<skai> @devoice dmay
<dmay> эй-эй-эй, а плисик то куда? (
<dmay> *плюсик
<Dan`ka> кто все эти люди?)
<skai> dmay: а неча было нос воротить:)
<skai> dmay: он идет в комплекте с q
<dmay> skai: подлый подлец :Р
<skai> dmay: тя зачем сюда сча спустили?тут правило 16 и 17 нарушают
<dmay> skai: какие 16-17, наизустьзнающийправила наш? 1.6 и 1.7 чтоль?
<skai> dmay: неее.не канала.правила интернетов. 16 и 17
<dmay> аааа
<dmay> ну пока не 34, то и до лампочки
<dmay> как будет 34 - зовите
<skai> dmay: а про 16 и 17 ты побузить не хочешь?
<dmay> они должны перетечь в 34 или ГТФО
<[TridenT]> dmay: 34 это же не про то
<[TridenT]> 31 это то самое или гтфо
<dmay> [TridenT]: ты из каких-то других интернетов?
<skai> dmay: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B0_%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2
<[TridenT]> а, 17
<[TridenT]> блин, я их по номерам не различаю :)
<dmay> skai: ну да. 16, а следовательно 17, которое 34 или ГТФО. чо как без воображалки апще?
<skai> dmay: в общем разберись с нарушителем
<dmay> skai: да ну нафиг ещё общаться с этими мужиками с комплексами...
<Dan`ka> ...куда я попала...
<dmay> вдруг это заразно
<skai> dmay: вишь?оно само нарывается.ты троллина или как
<skai> dmay: я тя за что простил и язык пришил обратно?чтобы ты нос воротил от еды?
 * skai просадил dmay газеткой промеж ушей
<skai> нука кушать!
<dmay> skai: женщина в интернетах не человек, ещё об них руки не марал :/
<[TridenT]> не
<[TridenT]> в этих ваших лукоморьях всё неправильно
<[TridenT]> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rule%2031
<[TridenT]> вот правило 31
<skai> [TridenT]: а ты в луркомре страничку ниже промотай
<[TridenT]> вот еще
<dmay> [TridenT]: специально для таких зануд есть правило 8 :3
<[TridenT]> пальцами по мышке туда-сюда
<User028[web]> всем привет как в убунту убить кнопку мышки?(физ. расправа невариант))))
<[TridenT]> User028[web]: переведи
<dmay> User028[web]: физ расправа как раз самый быстрый, простой и надежный вариант
<[TridenT]> вообще убивать в линуксе можно командой kill
<[TridenT]> или killall
<[TridenT]> или xkill
<[TridenT]> но это не для кнопок мышей :)
<User028[web]> уменя на нетбуке 3-три!!! левых кнопки мышки ))) парочку надо точно грохнуть)))
<[TridenT]> User028[web]: о_о
<dmay> User028[web]: thinkpad?
<[TridenT]> User028[web]: дай линк на модель ноутбука
<User028[web]> я безшуток vgn-ux 1xrn как у Джона коннора )))
<dmay> вайя штоле?
<User028[web]> я правда умучился щас линк на тему буржуйского форума дам... там тишина...
<dmay> выкинь каку, купи нормальный
 * schtiel думает, чего бы еще настроить на сон грядущий...
<User028[web]> вот ссылка http://www.micropctalk.com/forums/showthread.php?s=2d23d6afe31ece996276d572374cb502&p=59182#post59182
<dmay> User028[web]: фуплин, выкинь эту недоделку из 90х, купи нормальный планшет
<User028[web]> нормальный это какой?
<dmay> да хоть быдлоипад
<schtiel> опа! свет отключили:(
<dmay> schtiel: плин, ага, надо модем на УПС перекинуть >.<
<User028[web]> Ипад уменя игрушка для 3-х летнего сыночка... погремушка от Джобса... А UX это хороший Нетбук... надежный и гибкий...
<Nor8> schtiel:  Ну вот, настрой свет на сон грядущий     ))))
<schtiel> Мда... Сижу с ноутом и свечкой)))
<schtiel> Настроил. Включили)))
<User028[web]> я просто в линуксе новичок... но всеравно думаю можно включить гдето "нуль" или "фальсе" и кнопка перестанет работать...
<schtiel> dmay, ты случаем не с Саратова?))
<dmay> schtiel: да вроде не замечал. а пачиму ви спrашиваете?
<skai> dmay: *поцчиму
<dmay> skai: ну это уже лишнего XD
<schtiel> dmay: фраза про модем на упс заинтриговала)
<schtiel> Что-то я оффтоплю))
<dmay> да тут тоже свет мигает
<NoOova> Народ! что делать? при загрузке системы выдаётся сообщение "обнаружена серьезная ошибка"
<Dan`ka> мыло и верёвка
<skai> NoOova: сделай серьезное действие же
<NoOova> прочитать логи?
<Escsun> NoOova, именно )
<NoOova> в том то и дело я не знаю где это чтьаьб
<Dan`ka> dmesg
<NoOova> dmesg и syslog впорядке
<NoOova> messages тоже
<NoOova> xorg Тоже
<Dan`ka> откудазнаешь?
<NoOova> прочитал
<Escsun> NoOova, может это в ДЕ твоем ошибка )
<Escsun> такую ошибку ты в логах не найдешь )
<NoOova> more /var/log/syslog
<Dan`ka> apt-get install -f
<Escsun> если там какая нить либа не сдохла ток)
<Dan`ka> мало ли
<NoOova> что за ДЕ. десктоп енвайромент?
<Escsun> угу)
<NoOova> оно ДИ =)
<NoOova> может конечно
<Dan`ka> попробуй может пакеты не все настроены
<NoOova> просто у меня всплывает "отправить ощшибку" и "отмена"
<NoOova> чото мне это напломинает
<skai> NoOova: не ну толсто же у тя получается
<Dan`ka> NoOova, apt-get install -f
<Dan`ka> всё ок,
<Dan`ka> ?
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, а что делал перед этим?
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: я не помню после чего это началось. подозреваю что чтото с алсой потому что звука нет
<NoOova> пропал
 * Dan`ka никто не слушает..
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, сам пропал?
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?pndg0b
<NoOova> нет конечно не сам. я както сломал только непоменю как
<NoOova> в алсу можно напрямую катом выводиь звук?
<NoOova> так же как в /dev/dsp которого нет
<Dan`ka> alsa force-reload
<NoOova> первый раз вижу скрипт не в ините подобный
<ubuntar> NoOova в dsp можно даже звуки интернета выводить ))
<NoOova> ubuntar: дак можно то  можно =) его с алсой какбфы нету
<NoOova> он вроде толи с ОСС толи с пульсом
<NoOova> а пульс как клиент алсы вроде в убунте
<NoOova> както так не понмиаю этого до конца
<ubuntar> я так делал ) sudo tcpdump -Apnt -i eth1 > /dev/dsp -s 0 -vv
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?apkdul
<NoOova> ubuntar: наверное прикольно если pcm качаешь
<NoOova> с инета
<NoOova> например wav
<Dan`ka> первый раз такое вижу..
<ubuntar> NoOova о,это я не пробовал,тока по сайтам лазил ))
<NoOova> ну на gvfs Он понятно почему ругается
<NoOova> но ошибок вроде нет
<Dan`ka> всегда пулсу сносила и алсу ставила..
<NoOova> ой вру
<NoOova> работает зщвук
<NoOova> щас бы узнать что за огибку
<dmay> бю
<dmay> какая зараза придумала эти веб-митинги
<Dan`ka> где?
<[TridenT]> а жирик есть на нём?
<Nor8> dmay: Где ты веб-митинг нашел? Пруф, плз.
<dmay> Nor8: oO
<dmay> Nor8: gotomeeting webwx joinme
<dmay> да те же skype conf calls
<dmay> *webwx = webex
<Nor8> dmay:  Аааа, meeting )))
<Nor8> dmay:  Ок, проехали
<dmay> Nor8: а ты что подумал? Оо
<Nor8> dmay: Секрет )))
<dmay> толпу либерастов с плакатами на главной лентыру? XD
<Nor8> dmay:  ))) ахахаха
<Nor8> dmay: Ты знал, ты знал )))
<dmay> уууииииииии! моя посылочка из китайчика таможенечку прошла ^__^
<dmay> пора ещё какой нить фигни заказать :3
<Nor8> dmay:  Что заказывал, утку по пекински? ))))
<dmay> видеорегистратор, ещё какую-то мелочевку
<[TridenT]> dmay: у меня щас острое желание тебя убить
<dmay> [TridenT]: чотакое?
<[TridenT]> dmay> уууииииииии! моя посылочка из китайчика таможенечку прошла ^__^
<dmay> [TridenT]: я старался :3
<[TridenT]> молодец!
<[TridenT]> возьми с полки пирожок с мылом
<dmay> у меня только с капустой есть
<dmay> купить чтоль таки 4sim tv bluetooth fm сотовый за 30усд? :3
<dmay> там даже ява есть
<dmay> хотя у меня столько симок за всю жизнь не было XD
<dmay> ох тых http://www.sunsky-online.com/view/19123/3+in+1++USB+Driverless+PC+Camera+%26+LED+Light+%26+Fan++With+Mic++Vacuum+Cup+Sucker.htm
<licwin> Lightspark уже есть на х64?? кто знает?
<dmay> гугл. он всё знает
<Vladislaw> Python непереносит одинарные кавычки в параметрах, это излечимо?
<Vladislaw> и как передать например такой текст
<Vladislaw> а б в " ' ’ q w e
<Vladislaw> в параметре и возможно ли?
<dmay> как в нормальных языках, что нить вроде \' ?
<Vladislaw> тогда так, текст передается со скайпа, в событиях настроено, но вот нехочет передавать когда в тексте кавычки
<NoOova> чтонить навроде addshashes
<Vladislaw> тойсть экранировать я немогу, так как получаю от скайпа текст
<NoOova> =)
<Vladislaw> в том и проблема, Питон получает текст без изменений, ну хотя если в скайпе есть опция экранирования спец символов перед передачей тогда где ее найти
<Vladislaw> notify_skype.py "Message" "%sname" "%smessage"
<Vladislaw> такой параметр указан в событии скайпа, все что я смог так взять параметри в ""
<Vladislaw> что неужели больше нет вариантов решения?
<Vladislaw> хм, пересобрать скайп и заставить его экранировать спец сымволы перед тем как передать текст в параметр)
<l0ll0lll> кто-нить знает, как в /etc/network/interfaces сделать, чтобы IPшник был статический, а DNS&gateway получались по DHCP?
<Vladislaw> есть кто желающий помочь с передачей текста со спец символами(не экранированными) в командную строку? плиз, а то достало уже
<Dan`ka> м?
<Vladislaw> должен же быть способ передачи например script.sh param1 "param 2" "param' "
<[Raiden]> спросил и убежал
<Dan`ka> хм.. вконтак отдаёт фильм со скоростью почти 5 метров/секунду.. странно..
<Zeka13> всем привет!
<Zeka13> кто-нибудь badblocks умеет пользоваться?
<dmay> хыыыым. а чо ета усд с еврой так вверх скакнули?
<dmay> Zeka13: что сломал?
<Zeka13> а как написать конкретному пользователя в Pidgin ?
<dmay> а, понятно. нафиг бедблокс, юзай бекапс
<dmay> снести пиджин, поставить квассель :3
<dmay> 3 часа ночи, ты реально рассчитываешь тут помощь найти? ^___^'
<Zeka13> да надо винч проверить , SMART он не хочет
<Zeka13> так вы не сможете помочь ?
<dmay> внезапно а что в man badblocks написано? ;)
<Zeka13> да я уж команду пустил , щя скажу какую
<Zeka13> badblocks -swv /dev/sda > 1 делаю
<[Raiden]> что кроме fuser показывает чем файл занят?
<dmay> охлол, ещё ерем -ереф сделай, а потом ии читать что она делает
<Zeka13> да винч и так пустой
<Zeka13> ну вот , в файлике с выводом 1 куча записей , это нормально или плохо очень ?
<[Raiden]> Zeka13: бэдюлокс просто выдает список плохих секторов, больше ничего не делает
<[Raiden]> что бы их обойти - можно передать список  mkfs
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Zeka13> не другая команда на сколько я знаю
<Zeka13> но до этого я пока не добрался
<Zeka13> там сейчас 86 записей , это нормально ?
<[Raiden]> это не много
<Zeka13> и проверка (делаю с livecd) остановилась !
<[Raiden]> но нормально - ноль
<Zeka13> так а почему проверка остановилась ?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. может пробежало уже всю поверхность
<[Raiden]> либо ещё пробегает
<Zeka13> там 76%
<Zeka13> и ни туда ни сюда
<[Raiden]> не зю )
<Zeka13> 75.63 точнее
<Zeka13> а вообще с livecd это нормально делать ?
<[Raiden]> да, без разницы
<Zeka13> ну а то , что она остановилась может означать , что винч мёртвый ?
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно )
<Zeka13> а есть способ выяснить точно?
<[Raiden]> можешь другой софт глянуть типа victoria
<Zeka13> SMART почему-то не поддерживает пишет
<Zeka13> хм , щя загуглим
<[Raiden]> или утилиты от производителя диска. У вд например ест ьсофтина котоаря пише ок всё или нет, правда под винду
<Zeka13> да блин
<Zeka13> этож тут запрещено обсуждать
<Zeka13> да и чё вообще за разговоры такие
<Zeka13> как учится то уму разуму ?
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да. Хотя проблемы хардварные тут тоже офтопик )
<Zeka13> ёпть
<Zeka13> а чё тут можно то тогда
<Zeka13> я в правилах не видел про хардвар
<[Raiden]> твоя проблема не касается конкретно убунты
<[Raiden]> если есть беды, и что с этим делать - это лучше на железный фйорум типа ixbt или thg
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Zeka13> я под Ubuntu хочу проверить жёсткий диск
<Zeka13> как это не про Ubuntu !?
<Zeka13> чё никто не умеет это под Ubuntu делать?
<[Raiden]> какой хдд кстати?
<Zeka13> в ноуте какой-то
<[Raiden]> я тех что без смарта не видел лет 7 точно
<Zeka13> да я сам офигей
<Zeka13> наверное точно дохлый
<Zeka13> ноуту максимум 4 года
<Zeka13> так какой диагноз будет ставить?
<Zeka13> ладно , спасибо большое , я пошёл
<noban13rus> А кстати в Убе исправили работу c hdd??
<[Raiden]> вроде да, менее агресивно вырубается, и правило работает для ноутов только, на десктопах нет
<[Raiden]> вообще на ноуте по любому хдд быстрее умрет, если время работы от батареи важнее
<[Raiden]> + образец важен. Может и 2 года проработать и 4 и 7 и 1 день
<[Raiden]> дистрибутивы обновляют релизы каждый год, а то и два раза в год, каждый раз ошарашивая новшествами.
<[Raiden]> метко подмечено
<vdrandom> [Raiden], с роллинг-релизами веселее же :)
<[Raiden]> угу, меня бы устроил ролинк с шустрой сборкой навинок, наверное
<[Raiden]> Никогда не пробовал
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> не понял формулировки
<[Raiden]> ну мне нравится идея ролинг релизов
<vdrandom> жаль выбора нет
<vdrandom> только арчик, гента да тестовый дебиан
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да
<[Raiden]> у опенсусе есть ещё ветка
<vdrandom> и то я бы дважды подумал, прежде, чем тестовый дебиан ставить
<vdrandom> ммм. там тоже что-то тестовое. ну и бэкпорты у убунты вроде
<[Raiden]> http://ru.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed - Jlby .pth jgtycect ghfdlf crfpfk xnj gfrtnjd gjl yt` yt vyjuj
<[Raiden]> один юзер опенсусе сказал что пакетов там не много. Я толком не проверял
<vdrandom> суся неудобна почти пустыми репами
<vdrandom> плюс оттуда фанатично выпиливается всё несвободное, так что даже самый базовый софт приходится брать из сторонних реп
<[Raiden]> Тестовый не совсем ролинг, впринципе. По идее ролинг релиз означает постоянное обновление до стабильнных версий
<vdrandom> именно
<[Raiden]> а в дебиан тестинг анстейбл может быть или тестовые ветки софтин
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> есть ещё минд дебиан эдишен и аптосид , они ролинги вроде тоже. Незнаю какие отличия от тестинга
<[Raiden]> минт*
<vdrandom> там свои репы вроде для небольшой кучки пакетов
<vdrandom> остальное всё из тестинга
<vdrandom> ну и брендинг
<[Raiden]> Было бы неплохо вообще ролинг ещё какой-нить
<vdrandom> короче хреновый ролинг :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> остается арч с гентой
<vdrandom> арч
<vdrandom> потому что установка софтины на полтора часа компиляции... ._.
<vdrandom> это если повезёт и софтина небольшая
<[Raiden]> а в арче зато аур в сорцах и ещё управляется не пакманом
<[Raiden]> в общем нет совершенства
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-10
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> что управляется не пакманом?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: пакеты из аура , надо ставить yaourt или чего-нить ещё
<vdrandom> потому что это не пакеты
<vdrandom> а скрипты для сборки
<vdrandom> собранные пакеты как раз ставятся пакманом
<vdrandom> есть ещё abs, например, там такие же скрипты
<[Raiden]> в рпм базед или дебиане тоже есть такие скрипты и управляется это единой пакетной системой, а не костылями )
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> вообще-то для сборки пакетов тоже используется отдельная тулза
<vdrandom> в дебиане, по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> в аре всё хуже. Если ты постивиш софт из аура, его надо яоуртом обновлять
<vdrandom> а чего ты хотел? это ж неподдерживаемые репы
<[Raiden]> и уменя возниказа ситуация когда пакман предлогает 1 версию, а яоурт другую
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: я хотел бы ролинг на базе рпм или деб )
<vdrandom> ммм. ну во-первых яорт - это корявый скрипт
<[Raiden]> или ролинг + аналог ппа или билдсервиса от сусе
<vdrandom> во-вторых, если бы ты не пользовался яортом, ты бы понимал, как это работает и как собираются пакеты
<dmay> ммммм, как же это офигенно, когда ты дартань^W прав, а все вокруг эти самые 8]
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> дмай, скажи, что винда круче
<dmay> и они ещё за это и платят 8]
<dmay> vdrandom: винда не круче, винда просто работает.
<vdrandom> во
<vdrandom> дмай дело говорит
<vdrandom> а мы с тобой, [Raiden], всё про какие-то унылые линуксы
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: я знаю как собираются пакеты в других системах, отличных от арча. )
<[Raiden]> и мне они нравятся больше
<[Raiden]> но они не орлинг - и эот плохо
<[Raiden]> ролинг, блин )
<dmay> не, линуксы тоже работают. на серверах.
<[Raiden]> угу, а надесктопах ту тппц. Меня гномеры и каноникал так потрясли своими ифейсами, что я начал думать куда свалить )
<[Raiden]> вот просто автоматом появилась мысль что надо валить
<vdrandom> сваливай на винду или мак
<dmay> ненучо так сразу свалить? юнити няка же
<dmay> лучшее что случилось с бубунтой а последние три года
<[Raiden]> dmay: чем она лучше гнома2 + docky?
<dmay> а вот гном3 даааа....
<vdrandom> тем, что заточена под таччскрины
<vdrandom> очевидно же
<dmay> [Raiden]: чем таскбар в 7ке лучше таскбара в ХП+рокетлаунчер какой нить? ;)
<dmay> ответ: всем
<[Raiden]> dmay: доки может быть не единственным доком и на любой стороне экрана, а док в юнити не умеет ничего
<dmay> хотя юнитя не такая очевидная как таскбар получилась, конечно
<[Raiden]> я не могу это как прогресс понимать
<[Raiden]> это регресс )
<Bemep> это начало
<[Raiden]> юнити уродливей чем гном2 + костыль
<vdrandom> доки
<vdrandom> ужас какой
<dmay> [Raiden]: угу. а ещё в юнити нельзя писать на пехепе и варить кофе как в емаксе - значит фтопку
<vdrandom> зачем они нужны вообще?
<vdrandom> как будто я не знаю, какие окна у меня запущены и нет хоткеев, чтобы запустить те, которые мне нужны.
<dmay> доки не нужны, это ошибка эволюции
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну вроде того
<dmay> в аппле было придумали что-то хорошее, но потом опошлили
<[Raiden]> dmay: простите, а что у юнити в левой части экрана, если не урезанный функционально док?
<Bemep> если бы не гномеразработчики то убунта была бы сейчас на гноме, я так думаю
<dmay> а через пять лет пришёл мс и, как обычно, сделал то-же самое что и аппель, но правильно 8]
<vdrandom> а зачем нужен таскбар?
<vdrandom> в винде оно вроде так называется
<dmay> [Raiden]: сейчас - урезанный функционально док, да ) но они, хотяб, растут в правильном направлении
<vdrandom> вот в гномощели правильный подход
<[Raiden]> в винн 7 хороший таскбар, по сути это тоже док. Т.е. все пришли к тому что док это хорошо. Только почему-т ов юнити он ущербынй и почему-то слева.
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> vdrandom: внезапно - видеть над чем работаешь и обеспечивать эффективное переключение между задачами
<vdrandom> показывать список окон только чтобы выбрать нужное
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> альт-таб?
<vdrandom> хоткеи для переключения на конкретное окно?
<dmay> [Raiden]: в вин7 _правильный_ док. а юнити попытка именно такой док скопипастить
<[Raiden]> ну да, имеенно это я и утверждаю + кривая попытка.
<vdrandom> впрочем, whatever.
<[Raiden]> А если не лучше , то нафиг не надо )
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, виндовый таскбар не вызывает отвращения
<[Raiden]> +1
<vdrandom> ну, в семёрочке я имею в виду
<dmay> vdrandom: идите вы, батенька, в лес со своим альт-табом http://screencast.com/t/OCklNdjsVpNM :3
<vdrandom> ещё бы нормальное управление глобальными хоткеями
<[Raiden]> кедоводы тоже дятлы, у них панелька в стиле хп или висты, с устаревшим таскбаром. Но это другая история :)
<vdrandom> dmay,
<vdrandom> о, панорама
<vdrandom> как?
<[Raiden]> И он хотя бы привычен и блин не сбоку!
<dmay> [Raiden]: кедоводы дятлы ещё с тех пор, как ХП скопировали и решили что они самые крутые перцы, ога
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], они вполне себе скопировали поведение виндотаскбара из семёрочки
<vdrandom> последние версии умеют прилеплять быстрый запуск, разворачивающийся в кнопку таскбара.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: нет, в 7 таскбар - пускалка, а в кде - просто таскбар
<[Raiden]> как до 7
<vdrandom> [Raiden], кеды ща умеют как в 7
<dmay> [Raiden]: а таскбар сбоку это самое что ни на есть Ъ, тренд и попацански, еслишто )
<vdrandom> таскбар-пускалку, как ты выразился.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: есть сторонний аплет кривой
<vdrandom> dmay, как сделать панораму в винде?
<[Raiden]> сами не умеют
<vdrandom> [Raiden], умеют лол.
<vdrandom> райтклик по кнопке, меню Advanced
<dmay> vdrandom: это альт-таб же, просто окошек домуя XD
<vdrandom> а, ок
<vdrandom> я думал какая-то комбинация, чтоб тогглом вывести
<dmay> [Raiden]: винтаскбар, как и юнити это чуть больше чем пускалка
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: там бутут опции как пкм по заголовку
<vdrandom> и подменю Advanced
<[Raiden]> окна
<dmay> [Raiden]: ибо джамп-листы наше фсйо
<vdrandom> либо у тебя устаревшие кеды
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: 4.7.0
<vdrandom> тогда смотри внимательнее.
<vdrandom> скриншот сделать не могу, я ща на работе
<dmay> итить, пол-пятого
<[Raiden]> меню дополнительно есть, ничего про прикрепить к панели задач там нет
<vdrandom> да :3
<dmay> да ну вас нафиг с вашими кедами, я спать пошёл
<[Raiden]> бб
<vdrandom> [Raiden], если не забуду, сделаю скриншот
<vdrandom> семёрочка вообще почти идеальна. ей только не хватает нормальных глобальных хоткеев
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: ок, только проверь, что у тебя виджет панель задач, а не хз что.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], стандартная комплектация из арчика
<dmay> vdrandom: внезапно Win+number
<dmay> и Shift+Win+number
<vdrandom> dmay, я вообще не столько про переключение окон, сколько про переключение раскладок
<vdrandom> меня задолбали костыли
<dmay> Alt+Shift наше фсйо, извращенцы с тремя раскладками идут курить 8]
<vdrandom> а семёрочку научили по кнопке ~ переключать раскладку, кроме уже привычных альтшифтов
<vdrandom> омг
<dmay> а китайса просто идут...
<[Raiden]> мс смогла сделать док, который вроде бы и не док и который всем нравится. А опенсорсники даже украсть нормально не могут , ни у мс , ни у мака.
<vdrandom> иди спать уже :)
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну так это же классическая история
<dmay> приходит аппель, выкатывает что-то, все в восторге
<dmay> крики вопли сопли, в мс тыкают пальцем, обзывают тормозами и лузерами
<dmay> через год приходит гугель, выкатывает почти то же самое
<dmay> крики вопли сопли, ну вы понели
<dmay> ещё через полгода это запиливают в линуксах
<dmay> мс не поливает гомном только ленивый
<[Raiden]> почти вполне достаточно, что бы были и крики и вопли. Должно быть хотя бы так же или  лучше
<dmay> а через два-три года приходит мс, и делает то же самое, только _правильно_
<dmay> и что вы думаете? правильно, крики и вопли что мс не могут придумать ничего своего XD
<dmay> вот как то так
<[Raiden]> юнити хуже гнома 2 хотя бы тем, что нельзя выпилить боковой док и заменить на другой ,который устроит. Можно только оба.
<dmay> ничотынипонял )
<dmay> юнити и есть док, ДЕ, винманагер, текст едитор оффис сьют, твоя мать, твой отец
<dmay> а я спать ушел
<[Raiden]> гном3 называют модульным, расширения на жс и всё такое, но в то же время он привязан к муттер и нельзя этот вм заменить на другой
<[Raiden]> тоже ппц
<dmay> на самом деле это подход, позволяющий создавать более качественный продукт
<dmay> хоть и не такой Ъ
<[Raiden]> dmay: значит юнити вообще не нужен, в таком случае.
<[Raiden]> сн :)
<dmay> всё ня ушёл я ня ну вас ня!
<Bemep> допилять думаю будет норм
<vdrandom> потому что гном теперь вм
<vdrandom> это ок
<vdrandom> через пару лет ок будет
<vdrandom> а пока можно что-нибудь другое использовать
<[Raiden]> dmay: насчет качественный согласен. НО муттер уже  хуже функционально чем квин или компиз и я уверен так и останется - т.к. у гномеров ушиб мозга на тему: пользователям всё это сложно
<vdrandom> олол
<vdrandom> да, на своём хиге они помешаны настолько, что из-за него уже портят софт, а не улучшают
<vdrandom> до абсурда дошло
<[Raiden]> про де ругаться бесполезно, но хочется :)
<timberlake> крута. всем здра
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> туплю
<sunnydrake> привет.. есть братья по несчастью с intel_hda (realteck ALC XXX) и alsa ?
<vdrandom> !ask|sunnydrake
<ubuntuhelp> sunnydrake: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sunnydrake> проблема специфическая кернель драйвер платы ранее жил на intel_8x0  теперь в алсе intel_hda ... чип ALC850 nfroce4  система на обоих драйверах не видит..
<sunnydrake> tip: звуковая карта.
<noban13rus> утра всем)
<noban13rus> Lazarus. Кто нибудь работает в нём?
<arinov1> у кого юнити, заблокируйте рабочий стол, дождитесь появления окошка для ввода пароля и нажмите клавишу Win
<arinov1> отпишитесь, если что-нибудь необычное происходит
<Bemep> какой сейчас вид соединения есть? есть pppoe а есть... Подскажет кто?
<arinov1> pppog - point per point over google
<Bemep> я по чесноку, слышал в Москоу уходят от пппое к новому виду подключения
<Bemep> крутится в голове вспомнить не могу
<Bemep> ipoe
<IIIcyg> привет
<IIIcyg> ни у кого на работе лишнего ключика для виндоус-7 не завалялось?
<skai> IIIcyg: 3тыр за профешшионал
<skai> ретайловый
<skai> дешевле в два раза, чем в магазине
<IIIcyg> в три почти
<IIIcyg> 8 тыр проф стоит
<live_> ПрувЭт всем)
<live_> Парни на убу 10.10 кеды нормально запилятся без лагов??
<live_> Или лучше Кубу с нуля лучше поставить??
<IIIcyg> нене
<IIIcyg> с нуля никогда не лучше
<live_> ?
<IIIcyg> ачем?
<IIIcyg> любая перезагрузка компьютера — грех
<live_> )
<IIIcyg> переустановка оси ради смены ДЕ это ужасно
<live_> вот я и спрашиваю)
<IIIcyg> всё нормально там будет
<IIIcyg> кроме того что кеды говно
<IIIcyg> лучше скажите мне
<live_> почему ?
<IIIcyg> на виндоусе виртуальные рабочие столы можно создавать?
<IIIcyg> жрут много
<IIIcyg> непростительно много
<IIIcyg> в смысле оперативы
<live_> 600мегов показывает сейчас, но правда live и не уба)
<IIIcyg> это показывает
<IIIcyg> сумму ресов
<IIIcyg> вы вывод top посмотрите
<IIIcyg> потому что в своп он начнёт лезть именно по нему
<live_> нда 1666к кушает(
<IIIcyg> :-(
<live_> *1666Мегов))
<IIIcyg> тут была новость на опеннете
<live_> про кеды?
<IIIcyg> разработчик kate внезапно обнаружил что кде ждёт много памяти когда ООМ-киллер прибил игру в которую тот резался
<IIIcyg> и призвал что-то с этим сделать
<IIIcyg> ))
<IIIcyg> ага
<live_> хах))
<skai> !enter IIIcyg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='enter IIIcyg'
<skai> @voice IIIcyg
<IIIcyg> skai, эй, мудила
<IIIcyg> skai, за чо людей банишь, ёба
<vdrandom|away> ммм. судя по всему, за оффтоп
<vdrandom> я решил, что не пойду пока с работы
<vdrandom> в метро пробки и всё такое
<vdrandom> ой, пардон. не туда :)
<chapt> доброе утро, господа, в какойто момент, произошла инверсия в систем трее http://goo.gl/48jj9
<chapt> кто в курсе, как это поправить, убунту 10.10
<vdrandom> а что с ним не так?
<chapt> красным обведено
<live_> Тему смени)))
<vdrandom> я вижу
<vdrandom> что не так-то?
<chapt> сначало идет дата время, а проги которые в трее
<vdrandom> ну так поперемещай аплеты
<vdrandom> делов-то
<vdrandom> правым тычком в них
<vdrandom> разлочить, если залочены, и перемещать
<vdrandom> за это как раз я не люблю гномопанели. он привязывается к положению объектов на них, а не к порядку элементов.
<chapt> просто думал где то можно это поправить, не тасуя их
<vdrandom> алсо, imageshack отвратителен
<vdrandom> пользуйся itmages
<chapt> можно ссыль на него
<chapt> просто напрост окакой первый хостинг картинок вспомнил тем и воспользщовался )
<live_> !itimages
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='itimages'
<live_> !itmages
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<chapt> вылет (
<live_> парни вопрос, чем арч лучше чем убунту???
<vdrandom> live_, толсто
<live_> Да я серьёзно!
<live_> В чём разница???
<Coldsaw> а гугл что, перестал работать?
<live_> Я его обанкротил)))
<Coldsaw> в биореактор
<live_> Мне нужно узнать от гуру!!))
<live_> А ты судя по тому что отсылаешь в гугу, совсем не гуру!
<Coldsaw> я не гуру, зато няша
<usezlo> а гуру в яндекс отсылают чтоли??
<live_> они ответ знают
<Coldsaw> а гугл тебе подробно расскажет о дистрибутивах
<usezlo> а что за вопрос-то??
<live_> ну ты тип)))
<usezlo> я только присоедт
<live_> разница арча и убы))
<live_> хотя бы поверхтностно..
<mva> @voice live_
<mva> !rules| live_
<ubuntuhelp> live_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mva> !ask| live_
<ubuntuhelp> live_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !offtop| live_
<ubuntuhelp> live_: #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<mva> @voice| live_
<mva> !voice| live_
<ubuntuhelp> live_: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<mva> !private
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<mva> короче ещё была калька, чтобы не лазили по приватам и если что надо — спрашивали в канале
<mva> live_:
<live_> За что голос?!
<sharikoff> !pp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pp'
<sharikoff> !p
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='p'
<mva> !voice|live_
<ubuntuhelp> live_: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<mva> тут всё описано
<live_> Я про убунту спрашивал!!!
<mva> нет
<mva> и да. кстати,
<mva> !rules| live_
<ubuntuhelp> live_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mva> прочитай внимательно
<live_> именно про неё, разницу
<mva> и тогда поймёшь за что я тебя сейчас забаню, если будешь продолжать
<Coldsaw> live_, подобные вещи знает гугл, у него спрашивай
<usezlo> а сколько по продолжительности бан???
<Master-Lie> Доброго утра товариСЧи админы.... и не админы!
<mva> live_: и да, чтобы только ты успокоился (любое продолжение этой темы приведёт к бану): убунту отличается от арча пакетным менеджером и набором предустановленного сразу после установки софта. Ну и людями, которые поддерживают
<mva> софт. Больше ничем.
<mva> usezlo: в зависимости от настроения админа и наглости забаниваемого..
<mva> можно и навечно :)
<usezlo> не нужно
<Coldsaw> нужно или нет решать админам
<mva> а по поводу указывания — в правилах тоже есть пункт
<mva> *указывания админам
<usezlo> я не указываю
<mva> live_: ещё раз без спроса напишешь в приват и я тебя забаню
<mva> нормальные люди спрашивают разрешения сначала
<mva> и таки непонятен смысл вкладываемый в понятие "сборка"
<Master-Lie> ёмаё... вот бы меня кто-либо спрашивал перед тем кто в приват писать.. mva - я завидую интеллигентности твоих собеседников.
<mva> имеется ли в виду качество набора пакетов или процесс сборки из исходников
<mva> Master-Lie: молодец :)
<Master-Lie> У кого нибудь работает консультант + сетевой под wine@etersoft network? А то проблемы возникли, а их тех поддержка меня что-то не впечатлила.... они походу прячутся от клиентов!
<mva> Master-Lie: это, кстати, тоже оффтоп
<mva> вайн от этерсофта не входит в стандартную поставку
<mva> но тем не менее, отвечу: мало кто тут вообще его использует, так что сомневаюсь, что ты дождешься ответа :)
<Master-Lie> mva: ок ок... но разве мы здесь собрались только обсуждать стандартную поставку? для этого есть канал и сбор разработчиков =) а мы здесь что бы оказывать взаимную помощь!
<mva> !offtop|Master-Lie
<ubuntuhelp> Master-Lie: #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<mva> ну, хотя формулировка кривовата, да
<mva> но в правилах сказано по этому поводу. Но тем не менее, как ты можешь заметить, за софтовый оффтоп тут почти не наказывают
<mva> если, конечно, не про вендософт говорят :)
<Master-Lie> mva: кстати! вот выше ты писал про приват "нормальные люди спрашивают разрешения сначала". Я  один раз в общий чат предложил кому-то поговорить в приват, так меня чуть не забанили потому что правилами канала все разговоры должны проходить в общем чате
<mva> ну, бывают каналы с ФГМ у овнера, да
<mva> но тем не менее по правилам сетевого этикета, если ты хочешь стукнуть в приват человеку — неплохо бы спросить, хочет ли он
<Master-Lie> mva: "Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы."   Так! Пойду-ка я на ubuntu-ru-offtopic поговорю о небе, птицах, форточках, яблоках, ремонте квартиры.. ну в общем на другие темы :D
<live_> Там нет никого(
<Master-Lie> live_: там есть я! и сейчас я там буду вещать о том , какой ремонт я себе мечтаю сделать
<mva> Master-Lie: вообще, был ещё #ubuntu-chat-ru, кажется :)
<Master-Lie> mva: хорошо, раз про wine не говорим, тогда может про присоединение к домену? с этим то хоть тут сталкивались?
<Master-Lie> mva: я уже скучаю по гентушникам которые обычно здесь сидять.. они как энциклопедия!  =))
<live_> Coldsaw, гугл ещё он знает что тебе 17 лет, ты девушка, любишь тяжёлую музыку. Админы (не все) на канале не стройте из себя хуй снает что! Выросли что ли.. Или дохуя знаете..
<Coldsaw> баньте
<live_> А скай вообще гандон!!!!!
<skai> @mode +b *!*jj@*
<mva> Master-Lie: открою секрет...
<skai> @kban --user live_
<mva> Master-Lie: pirate-party donate % cat /etc/*-release
<mva> Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3
<mva> note mva % cat /etc/*-release
<mva> Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3
<mva> DISTRIB_ID="Gentoo"
<mva> Sabayon Linux amd64 6
<mva> ;)
<Master-Lie> :D
<skai> разведется неудовлетворенных дебилов на наши головы.скорее бы их школьные каникулы закончились
<Bemep> :-X
<ufo_xx> привет всем
<usezlo> ;-)
<ufo_xx> ребята подскажите как посмотреть названия раздело HDD
<usezlo> mount
<ufo_xx> где посмотреть?подключил винт нужно образ сделать
<mva> usezlo: лейблы смысле?
<mva> или /dev/sda, sdb и т.д.?
<ufo_xx> да
<mva> что "да"?
<mva> как ты на вопрос "или" отвечаешь "да"?
<mva> :)
<mva> какой из вариантов-то "да"?
<ufo_xx> то который /dev/sda
<Bemep> он с экранной клавиатуры печатает наверно
<Master-Lie> mva: знаешь.. я боюсь представить что было бы с ядром если бы его писал ufo_xx со своей логикой.....
<Master-Lie> ufo_xx: sudo blkid
<mva> ufo_xx: ну, в ls /dev/sd* впринципе, есть всё. В cat /proc/partitions самый последний sd{X} — будет тем, что ты подключил :)
<ufo_xx> mva спасибо!
<mva> Master-Lie: ну, вообще, это обычная женская логика. Они часто так делают [отвечают "да" на небинарный вопрос] :)
<Bemep> если человек говрит так то он не знает как задать вопрос, в надежде что ему скажут то что ему нужно
<Master-Lie> mva: =) Вспомнился сразу баш: "- Знаешь! Только ответь четсно: да или нет! Почему мужчины смеются над блондинками?" - ... да
<ceval> всем утро
<sharikoff> q
<ufo_xx> ntfsclone --save-image -o – /dev/sdb | gzip -c > /mnt/dev/sdc2d/machd.img.gz
<ufo_xx> подскажите пожалуйста как правильно выполнить команду
<noban13rus> Ни у кого не зависал quitim, чат лагает..
<ceval> noban13rus нет, пока все нормально
<sharikoff> http://www.macdigger.ru/macall/apple-dobilas-zapreta-prodazh-plansheta-samsung-galaxy-tab-10-1-v-evrope.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macdigger+%28MacDigger.ru%29
<sharikoff> ха ха
<sharikoff> говорю я вам
<ceval> охренеть
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> ибо нефиг
 * sharikoff сразу встал на темную сторону
<noban13rus> офтоп
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: а не свистишь? http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Touchscreen-Android-interner-Speicher/dp/B00512GRO0/
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf, за что купил за то и продал
<IchEsseDichAuf> а мир плоский, на трёх слонах, что на черепахи, которая летит по вселенной
<IchEsseDichAuf> (в книжке читал)
<sharikoff> ну.. они давно грызлись
<sharikoff> и ящитаю это правда
<IchEsseDichAuf> я не думаю, что в европе это прокатит
<noban13rus> ребят так нельзя, баните людей, а сами же флудите!
<sharikoff> ну если это решение суда
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну раз так написанно на этом очень достоверном ресурсе. ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну давайте про убунту или около поговорим:
<IchEsseDichAuf> мне нужен плеер и фидер для подкастов, с регулируемой скоростью воспроизведения.
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf, http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/08/09/galaxytab/ тут более достоверный?
<IchEsseDichAuf> lenta.ru?
<sharikoff> ну да
<noban13rus> sharikoff, ты офигел совсем!!! Сам админ и сам флудишь!!!
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: мы не европа
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: а эпплу когда-нибудь влетит
<inkvizitor68sl> надо только мне air новый успеть купить
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: указывай тогда блог фосс как источник
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, =)) а вдруг европа? в вто же хотим?
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, а суд не озаботился о том, что Galaxy Tab 10.1 был анонсирован и показан раньше, чем ipad 2 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> долбоёбы
<sharikoff> а причем здесь 2
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl мат
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> до 2 был 1
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: при том, что копирует он, якобы, именно 2й
<inkvizitor68sl> а галакси таб я себе хотел купить ещё тогда, когда первый айпад официально на руси не продавался
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть не хотел купить, а ждал выхода после анонса
<sharikoff> так там тоже не все галакси
<sharikoff> а 10.1
<IchEsseDichAuf> вы бы мне лучше плеер для подкастов поискали
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: так какого черта тот планшет, который появился раньше, копирует тот, который появился позже?
<sharikoff> а када 10.1 анонсирован?
<inkvizitor68sl> Release date
<inkvizitor68sl> 2011-03-11: United States
<inkvizitor68sl> это ipad 2
<inkvizitor68sl> Продажи устройства в странах Европы начались в сентябре 2010 года, в России — в октябре того же года[1].
<inkvizitor68sl> это Tab
<inkvizitor68sl> именно 10.1
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть даже продажи начались раньше, чем был релиз 2го
<inkvizitor68sl> 7 дюймовый вышел недавно, не спорю
<sharikoff> http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/cell-phones/samsung-galaxy-tab-10.1-release-date-now-official/11891.html
<inkvizitor68sl> или они про тот, что с тегрой 2?
<inkvizitor68sl> но он всё равно был анонсирован на MWC
<inkvizitor68sl> а оно было в в середине февраля
<inkvizitor68sl> так что ipad2 в любом случае пролетает
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> капец
<inkvizitor68sl> яхереювэтомзоопарке
<sharikoff> скорее всего пролетает таб
<inkvizitor68sl> ладно, всё равно мне sensation халявный дадут
<sharikoff> тонее уже пролетел
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: теперь эпплу реально стоит бояться возмездия
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки galaxy tab был хорошим планшетом. тегра2 - это не в тапки срать.
<inkvizitor68sl> а главное - дешевым
<noban13rus> парни а вы знаете одну вещь???
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас вой поднимется
<sharikoff> сушите весла
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: сушить весла придется жобсу при клепании 5го и 6го айфонов
<sharikoff> поживем -увидим
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что HTC + самсунг сейчас воплотили и запатентовали вообще все решения в плане дизайна
<sharikoff> 4 схавали и 5 и 6 схавают
<inkvizitor68sl> так что ваши айфоны будут копией 4го
<inkvizitor68sl> на вид
<inkvizitor68sl> или засудят к чертям
<inkvizitor68sl> HTC успел запатентовать дизайн без физических кнопок
<noban13rus> ВЫ ГАНДОНЫ, банили нормальных чуваков а сами хуйнёй занимаетесь!
<sharikoff> теперь надо отзвать поделки
<sharikoff> отзывать
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban noban13rus пока
<sharikoff> ибо за 1 факт нарушения 350 кусков мертвых президентов
<sharikoff> можно разориться
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: желтизна, кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё не запретили
<inkvizitor68sl> временно запретили
<inkvizitor68sl> на время суда
<inkvizitor68sl> при всём том этот планшет ещё не уезжал в магазины, так что отзывать нечего
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя вроде начались
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь в общем
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, я тя уважаю и люблю за твою твердость и уверенность =))
<sharikoff> ты -лучший
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> но фак остается факом
<inkvizitor68sl> что-то мне подсказывает, что больше эпплу не будут делать процы
<sharikoff> будут
<inkvizitor68sl> или что там самсунг поставляет
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем?
<sharikoff> от такого заказа вряд ли кто откажется
<inkvizitor68sl> гм. а зачем он им, если они могут свой планшет поставить уже спокойно?
<sharikoff> если они миллионами штампуют и продают
<sharikoff> свой не могут
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> суд запретил
<inkvizitor68sl>  к тому же не преувеличивай, у самсунга от эппла доход - капля в море
<[TridenT]> re
<[TridenT]> вот к слову о тегре и тегре2
<sharikoff> ну не капля..
<[TridenT]> совершенно чудесная железка
<inkvizitor68sl> они с гугла больше сняли с их Nexus 2
<inkvizitor68sl> потому как поставляли готовое устройство
<inkvizitor68sl> и 90% доход ушло прямо им
<inkvizitor68sl> дохода*
<[TridenT]> однако мне тут довелось щупать асер на тегре с джинджербредом
<[TridenT]> он реально притормаживает :(
<inkvizitor68sl> [TridenT]: тегра 2 создана для того, чтобы на неё поставить убунту 11.04 с lxde и радоваться жизни
<[TridenT]> inkvizitor68sl: погоди-погоди
<inkvizitor68sl> [TridenT]: поэтому galaxy tab и прекрасен
<[TridenT]> тегра 2 планшетная хрень
<inkvizitor68sl> [TridenT]: у меня ноут с ней
<[TridenT]> inkvizitor68sl: опа о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, на нём пока что стоит андроид
<[TridenT]> я отстал от жизни
<[TridenT]> что за ноут?
<inkvizitor68sl> но скоро исправлю
<inkvizitor68sl> toshiba ac 100
<inkvizitor68sl> няшка
<sharikoff> =)
<[TridenT]> inkvizitor68sl: какая штука интересная
<inkvizitor68sl> там даже регулировка яркости заработала в бубунте
<[TridenT]> :))
<inkvizitor68sl> [TridenT]: она интересная, если есть время помучаться с установкой бубунты на SSD внутренний
<inkvizitor68sl> вполне себе шустренькая машина, надо сказать
<inkvizitor68sl> что то вроде eeepc 1000h по скорости работы.
<inkvizitor68sl> но вес у неё... эх =)
<inkvizitor68sl> если бы тошиба не была бы идиотами, а поставила бы туда 2 гига памяти, убунту из коробки (или meego) и начала бы продавать в таком виде - озолотилась бы
<sharikoff> ха ха
<sharikoff> наивные..
<usezlo> я пацтол)))
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: я их и так 15 штук купил, по почте отправлял
<sharikoff> нафик те 15 штук
<sharikoff> емае
<usezlo> ломаются???
<inkvizitor68sl> да не мне, а у меня купили =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<usezlo> скока денег-то стоит??
<sharikoff> аа
<IchEsseDichAuf> барыжит?
<kaidlmlin> А я думал это канал техпомощи ubuntu///
<usezlo> не ты один так думал))
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: я по 6150 закупал, по 7 отправлял
<kaidlmlin> И в чём прикол)))
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: единственный нетбук весом меньше килограмма
<kaidlmlin> 750р со штуки)))))
<kaidlmlin> *850
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: у меня зарплата больше полтинника, зачем мне на расово верной технике много наживать?
<inkvizitor68sl> и да, мне ещё пока что 20 лет
<kaidlmlin> Кем работаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> админом
<kaidlmlin> Ого и зп >50к
<inkvizitor68sl> младшим
<kaidlmlin> Нормально чё
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: у меня тоже за 300 и поэтому у меня убунта на макбуке стоит)))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну убунту на макбук я тоже скоро поставлю
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы шарикова позлить, да.
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> только air новый с i7 доедет до россии по нормальной цене
<inkvizitor68sl> а не за 90-120к
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: я думаю, что ты ещё и расмешить 5 раз успеешь
<eXeC001er> Привет. Кто либо использует reprepro ?
<kaidlmlin> Да подожди не мешай
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> eXeC001er: а зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> eXeC001er: ну или ок, чего нужно-то ?
<eXeC001er> у меня несколько вопросов в части обновления из другого репо
<eXeC001er> не пойму как работает FilterList опция
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, а ты с тамбова?
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: изначально - да, сейчас в москве
<inkvizitor68sl> eXeC001er: 2 параметра - первый, действие, если такой пакет не найден, второй - имя файла относительно корня репы
<inkvizitor68sl> ой, относительно confdir
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, не секрет фирма?
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: желтый поисковик
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее желтый поисковик с 1го сентября как единственная работа
<eXeC001er> inkvizitor68sl: не пойму какие дейтвия чего значат
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас стажировка и старая работа
<inkvizitor68sl> eXeC001er: man читал? )
<eXeC001er> inkvizitor68sl: нашел пример в котором FilterList: purge ../mirror.packages и написано purge tells reprepro not to do anything for packages not in the list.
<AlexeyMish> всем привет!
<eXeC001er> inkvizitor68sl: толи чел ошибся в описание толи я не понимаю как действие purge соответсвует ничего не деланию
<eXeC001er> inkvizitor68sl: в мане не нашел ничего про действия
<inkvizitor68sl> eXeC001er: http://mirrorer.alioth.debian.org/reprepro.1.html можешь вот тут почитать, там поиск по filterlist
<inkvizitor68sl> а описание верное в принципе
<AlexeyMish> Люди, подскажите, можно ли реализовать такую схему. Есть сервер, к которому есть рутовый доступ по ссш из под винды. Хочу как нибудь образом поднять на винде икс сервер и запустить KDE или Gnome. Канал между сервером и
<AlexeyMish> виндой 3-4мегабита. Получится или некомфортно работать будет?
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, и чё реально > 50к получаешь??
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: да
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: с KDE или Gnome - нет
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: у меня люди ходят на fluxbox, оттуда запускают браузер и прочее
<eXeC001er> inkvizitor68sl: эт я читал. не пойму почему действие purge означает ничего не делать для пакетов которых нет в списке
<inkvizitor68sl> (в банковские интерфейсы, почту и трейдинг). Вроде не жалуются.
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: собственно в желтом меньше полтинника gross никто не получает
<inkvizitor68sl> из админов
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, если бы тебе платили 50, ты бы обоссавшись с радости ходил....  Не мои слова)
<kaidlmlin> А чем занимаешься ежедневно?
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: но тут  бы точно не тусовался в это время)))
<inkvizitor68sl> eXeC001er: оно должно означать, что их нужно удалять. А так как их нет - то получается, что ничего не делать. Вроде так, хотя могу и ошибаться
<kaidlmlin> Ну на работе
<kaidlmlin> Опа автор появился)))
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: честно - чушью страдаю пока что. доступа нет никуда толком. А вообще - автоматизация, скрипты всякие. основная задача - сделать хорошо тем серверам, где живут проекты, написанные на питоне
<inkvizitor68sl> чем именно сказать не могу - NDA
<kaidlmlin> http://yellowsearch.flexum.ru/  это ваш сайт
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: если ты о времени работы - то сегодня я еду к 6
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: аха, именно он хД
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: не обращай внимания на меня
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> а что я вообще хотел сделать то
<inkvizitor68sl> а то шарикофф опять со своим эплом меня сбил
<sharikoff> =))
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: купить макбук и поставить убунту))) чтоб позлить другана своего))
<inkvizitor68sl> хм. покупать его для этого не обязательно.
<inkvizitor68sl> фуджик с i7 или макбук.... фуджик с i7 или макбук.
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы выбрать
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<sharikoff> мак конечно
<sharikoff> даже нефиг и думать
<usezlo> air
<kaidlmlin> ммммм... нормально так, это как гугл почти да?
<sharikoff> не айр
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: air'ы бесплатно только старые
<inkvizitor68sl> те, что с core 2 douo
<inkvizitor68sl> duo*
<nAgoHaK> ку
<usezlo> у меня core 2 duo
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, ммммм... нормально так, это как гугл почти да?
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: угу, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: они слабые
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: мне i3 нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> или i5
<inkvizitor68sl> i7 - излишество, конечно
<inkvizitor68sl> батарейку зря переводить
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: слабенький?????
<inkvizitor68sl> да, core 2 duo - слабенький
<inkvizitor68sl> открой в громоптице рассылку с 10к+ писем
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, тебе наверно по работе много пишут?
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: уверен, что тебя (и ещё человек 15 таких же) не хватит, чтобы притормозить core 2 duo, в сочетании с маком))))
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: разница в том, что я сейчас по нему разговариваю и прекрасно понимаю предмет разговора. А ты просто загоняешь, причем по глупому)))
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: рассылки они не "тебе", они всем. но их надо читать
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: мне хватило 2 минут за макбуком, чтобы он начал тормозить, тупить, глюкать и дарить седые волосы владельцу.
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: значит владельцу он не нужен, как и тебе)))
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, маки хрень да??
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же в маке нет ничего чудесного и когда полетит tcpdump с нагруженного сервера - прощай ядро
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: и я всерьез думаю, что тормозил не мак!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: mac OS X - да. Старая mac OS - прекрасна. железо у них хорошее.
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: угу, тормозило наше мировосприятие.
<usezlo>  inkvizitor68sl: мне 25 лет, я 17 лет OSS и про то, что UNIX тормозит не слышал
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: и услышу - не поверю))
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: эм.
<inkvizitor68sl> минутку
<nAgoHaK> может вас побанить на часик другой, не?
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: в личку пиши! дела! я
<inkvizitor68sl> usezlo: http://itmages.ru/image/view/253580/a67eeffb это тоже не тормозит?
<usezlo> inkvizitor68sl: ушёл пока
<inkvizitor68sl> а зря. там на скриншоте la 22595
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, а ты вроде админ здесь?
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого микротики в зоне досягаемости есть? Как там с 2мя внешними каналами? есть ли возможности прописывать правила для определенного трафика отдельные в условиях одновременной работы обоих каналов? или брать фряху и
<inkvizitor68sl>  пилить ручками?
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: угу
<kaidlmlin> inkvizitor68sl, а тебя другой админ хочет забанить
<AlexeyMish> <inkvizitor68sl>, я в линуксе молодой зеленый. Мне чтобы Fluxbox ставить гном выпиливать надо? а то я его поставил по дурке
<sharikoff> не обязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: бывает, я сам себя часто баню
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: рядом поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: в любом случае тебе иксы на сервере запускать не обязательно. ты можешь запустить vnc4server напрямую
<AlexeyMish> Можно уточнить? Мне надо будет запустить иксы у себя на винде, по ссш на них трафик гнать, Fluxbox - менеджер окон, который по ссш будет отправлять картинку на иксы. А vnc4server для чего в этой схеме? Или я что то не понимаю?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: зачем тебе иксы запускать на винде?
<sharikoff> а хз
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: запусти vnc server и целпяйся к нему обычным vnc клиентом.
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужно шифрование - туннелируй в ssh со сжатием
<AlexeyMish> ок. Кажется начинаю понимать. У меня виртуальный сервер. Может такое быть, что там видеокарты нет? Или без нее убунту не заведется?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: может
<sharikoff> AlexeyMish, что ты хочешь сделать
<sharikoff> для чего тебе сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: запусти на сервере vncserver -geometry 1350x600
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе напишут что-то вроде New 'inky-home-server:1 (inky)' desktop is inky-home-server:1
<inkvizitor68sl> если :1 - то vnc клиентом цепляйся к порту 5901
<inkvizitor68sl> если :0 - то 5900
<AlexeyMish> <sharikoff>, сервер для баловства. впн сервер там, фтп. Ну может сайтик какой нибудь подниму. Теперь захотелось, чтоб гуево тоже поработать там можно было.
<inkvizitor68sl> Starting applications specified in /home/inky/.vnc/xstartup - сюда вписать софт, который нужно запускать при старте vnc server'a
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня там написано:
<inkvizitor68sl> fluxbox &
<inkvizitor68sl> gnome-panel &
<sharikoff> AlexeyMish, а ssh не канает?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и то, что было по дефолту
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще да, учись пользоваться голым ssh
<AlexeyMish> <inkvizitor68sl>, понял. Спасибо, буду пробовать курить тему. Учитывая, что навыки нулевые, надолго хватит )
<sharikoff> все равно большинство команд будет в консоли
<sharikoff> и все хаутушки про консоль
<inkvizitor68sl> но. запускать vnc есть смысл только в одном случае
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужна безопасная среда для работы доступная отовсюду
<sharikoff> хоспади.. до чего мы докатились...
<AlexeyMish> <sharikoff>, хватает. С тем и живу. Просто хочется иногда браузер запустить оттуда, дропбокс какой нить поставить, ну или еще что то. Полноценный доступ хочу в общем попробовать сделать, не только консоль.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня на валяющемся дома ноуте запущен vnc, чтобы браузером ходить из чужих виндей
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish: короче тебе нужно сделать 4 вещи. поставить vncserver. написать конфиг (какие программы запускать). запустить vncserver. подцепиться к нему vnc клиентом.
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего чудесного
<AlexeyMish> Понятно, спасибо!
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: кстати. я бы на месте самсунга в айпады начал бы поставлять бракованные цпу, которые через полгода отказывали бы стабильно.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот веселье началось бы
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> у самсунга
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё лучше - флеш.
<inkvizitor68sl> а что самсунгу?
<sharikoff> бес штанов бы остались по искам
<inkvizitor68sl> в третьем квартале 2010 самснуг заработал 9.9 миллиардов баксов
<Bemep> самсунг и так свою поганую руку приложил к запчастым яблока
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> у эпла просто денег больше чем у правительства
<Bemep> сволочи, бракованые шлешки суют
<inkvizitor68sl> во втором квартале 2011 - почти 40 миллиардов
<inkvizitor68sl> у apple - 29 миллиардов
<inkvizitor68sl> это с htc apple может бодаться.
<inkvizitor68sl> у них денег пока что нет
<Berkov> http://cs4918.vkontakte.ru/u65838/-7/y_a4e44c14.jpg
<Bemep> когда же анонимусы вконтакте  закроют....
<inkvizitor68sl> никогда
<Bemep> они же тоже инфу сливают
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок.
<kaidlmlin> вы сами туда её заливаете!
<inkvizitor68sl> для начала пусть найдут ресурсы чтобы нагрузить 40к серверов
<inkvizitor68sl> или 400 гигабит канала забить
<inkvizitor68sl> "тот самый" 100 гигабитный ддос в россию прилетел в виде 20 гбит
<inkvizitor68sl> что болезненно для одного ДЦ, но терпимо в рамках большого портала
<Bemep> да я не за себя переживаю, за родных, живут в соц сетях
<kaidlmlin> Ну а ты нет?
<Bemep> как то же они планируют закрыть фэсбук полностью
<Bemep> я нет
<kaidlmlin> Есть рацпредложение!
<kaidlmlin> На вопросы не имеющие ответа, либо не отвечать совсем, либо "не знаю" и не посылать в ГУГЛ
<chapt> а если человек не знает, откуда он узнает что данный вопрос не имеет ответа?
<kaidlmlin> Просто не отвечать ничего, и не умничать с ГУГЛОМ
<inkvizitor68sl> kaidlmlin: в гугле есть всё, как ни странно
<inkvizitor68sl> потому посылание в гугл является рациональным
<Bemep> да нет, не все
<inkvizitor68sl> всё.
<kaidlmlin> Нееет) Ты не понял) Мне просто важен например ответ живого человека, который точно делал что советует!
<inkvizitor68sl> исключение - субъективные мнения.
<inkvizitor68sl> и то, я всё в debian.pro пишу, чтобы по 100 раз не писать в ирц
<chapt> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaidlmlin> А вот добавить это правило)
<sharikoff> kaidlmlin, у тя опять с капсом проблемы?
<inkvizitor68sl> когда предлагаете добавить правило - учитывайте, что мы сами в гугл посылаем, если ответ на вопрос в первой ссылке по хапросу.
<inkvizitor68sl> по запросу.
<kaidlmlin> Перед тем, как задать вопрос, воспользуйтесь поиском по форуму русскоязычного сообщества Ubuntu Linux. То есть человек поискал уже и пришёл на канал! А его опять искать!
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<kaidlmlin> Тем более
<chapt> kaidlmlin - а ты создай тему на форуме.
<kaidlmlin> Человек поискал не нашёл, пришёл сюда а вы его опять искать!
<kaidlmlin> Не могу) По некоторым причинам)
<chapt> kaidlmlin - все верно ибо правильно заданный вопрос содержит уже половину ответа
<chapt> так что с небольшой поправкой, с наводкой на ключевые слова, все логично
<kaidlmlin> Не логично...
<kaidlmlin> И не правильно
 * whitesquall злится на lzma, пакуется уже 2-е сутки.
<chapt> устраивать споры, холивары и флейм не буду, каждый останется при своем мнении
<sharikoff> chapt, плюсик запиши себе =)) экзамен автоматом
<chapt> sharikoff: плюс то за что?
<sharikoff> за умные слова
<skai> @mode +b *!*@85.26.233.*
<kaidlmlin> sharikoff, а ты себе минус, за тобой частенько слово гугл пролетает..
<skai> @kick kaidlmlin
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> я просто даунов не люблю..
<skai> не ну то что он третий раз меняет идент - не делает его невинным
<skai> он постоянно матерится.и думает, что вс можно?
<skai> +IIIcyg | skai, эй, мудила
<skai> +IIIcyg | skai, за чо людей банишь, ёба
<Ilshat> Привет. не подскажите. sudo -E -s меняет пользователя на рут. а как обратно перевести на пользователя?
<fedusia> ctrl + d помочь должно.
<fedusia> либо команда exit.
<Ilshat> контрол помог. спасибо
<fedusia> Не за что. =) exit тоже поможет но ctrl+ d как то быстрее =).
<Ilshat> буду иметь ввиду. в скриптах понадобиться )
<AlexeyMish> <inkvizitor68sl>, fluxbox Error: Couldn't connect to XServer
<sharikoff> а нельзя его под другим вм запускать
<sharikoff> под гномом
<sharikoff> например
<AlexeyMish> кажется вкурил
<chapt> ну есть сапфир )
<skai> !registr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='registr'
<skai> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<portos> Всем привет!
<portos> подсоветуйте хороший англо-русский переводчик под убунту
<Ilshat> онлайн переводчики не годятся?
<chapt> goldendict
<chapt> понимает словари лингвы
<chapt> точнее их можно прикрутить
<sharikoff> стардикт
<sharikoff> не?
<AlexeyMish> прикольно. Все заработало )
<AlexeyMish> но чота как то быстро и несложно..  так скучно =)
<AlexeyMish> я думал что подольше помучаться придется )
<sharikoff> линукс уже не тот..
<chapt> да ладно тот
<chapt> на санди бридж попробуйте 10.10 поставить )
<chapt> будет очень занятно
<Ilshat> chapt, а че проблемно ставить 10ку на процы с SB (типа i5, i7...)?
<chapt> если будешь юзать встроеннное видео то поимешь небольшой гемморой с дровами
<chapt> ядро надо будет компилить
<chapt> ядро с поддержкой встроенной графики СБ вышло позже 10.10
<Ilshat> я пока сижу на 10.04
<Master-Lie> Может мне кто нибудь объяснить следующее:
<sharikoff> следущее это то которое следует за настоящим
<sharikoff> доходчиво?
<sharikoff> =)
<Master-Lie> зачем Canonical возиться с Unity и "отделяться". Gnome shell ведь имеет туже суть и теже цели что и юнити (минималистичен).... зачем???
<Master-Lie> sharikoff: да, спасибо. с этим вопросом разобрались. а то я сидел и думал "что же такое следующее и зачем оно следует?"
<nAgoHaK> skai: помнишь kaidmlmlin?
<skai> nAgoHaK: а также нобан13 и димчик13.это те ники, что он при мне менял
<nAgoHaK> skai: за что ты его там банил?)
<skai> nAgoHaK: за постоянные маты и оскорбления
<nAgoHaK> skai: ок
<skai> nAgoHaK: каникулы у него видать.делать ему нечего - пытается утвердиться, чтобы его никчемность жизни была не так заметна ему, как всем остальным
<nAgoHaK> ясно
<dmay> так так так, о чем это вы тут
<dmay> ?
<dmay> Master-Lie: потому что юнити это лучшее что произошло в бубунте за последние два года
<only_you> dmay: одобряе?
<dmay> а гномешелл - укуренное астральное экспериментаторство
<dmay> only_you: батя грит малаца
<only_you> (:
<only_you> dmay: даже краше чем в твоей семерочке?)
<dmay> а вообще они просто завидуют мсу с таскбаром из 7ки :3
<only_you> гг
<[Raiden]> опять интерфейсы ругаем?
<[Raiden]> ку
<only_you> ку
<dmay> only_you: не, юнити это жалкий недопиленый закос под 7ку. но тем не менее :3
<dmay> [Raiden]: ага. предлагаю сменить топик на "почему юнити это хорошо" )
<[Raiden]> gnome2 + апплет на панель dockbarx  больше на вин7 похож. Юнити и тут сольёт.
<[Raiden]> dmay: )
<dmay> [Raiden]: джамплисты и группировку окон с превьюшками умеет?
<[Raiden]> умеет. И прикреплять запущеныне к себе умеет и как отдельынй док можео работать, не только как апплет
<dmay> лучше объясните мне, почему все адекватные текстовые редакторы под оффтопик выглядят как кусок мамна из 98 года? (
<dmay> а те что не выглядят - стоят дофигабабла и ничига не умеют
<dmay> *нифига
<dmay> хоть емакс ставь
<[Raiden]> еть programmers notepad
<[Raiden]> и notepad++
<AlexeyMish> Как по умному засунуть скрипт в автозугрузку? тупо в rc.local писать?
<[Raiden]> да
<dmay> [Raiden]: я про них и говорю
<[Raiden]> dmay: )
<AlexeyMish> <[Raiden]>, "да" - это на мой вопрос было или ответ для dmay? )
<dmay> кстати, интересно, а рмс одобряе емакс под оффтопик? :3
<[Raiden]> AlexeyMish: Это если глобально + исполнится от рута. Если не глобально, то вписать в запускаемые приложения у юзера
<dmay> AlexeyMish: на твой вопрос
<AlexeyMish> понял. Спасибо
<dmay> + там был набор скриптов для конфига всего этого дела
<dmay> но это уже гуглить надо
<dmay> ух ты > March 10, 2011 - Emacs 23.3 released
<dmay> сделал из n++ что-то б-м приличное вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inkvizitor68sl> !holywar
<inkvizitor68sl> !Ping
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<dmay> как назвать класс, который обрабатывает документы, одним словом, на английсокм?
<andrey_> foo
<Ilshat> Documents
<andrey_> Ilshat ~ это существительное
<skai> dmay: DEditor
<Ilshat> ну тут в зависимости, что конкртено делает )
<Infra_HDC> dmay, DocProcessor
<Infra_HDC> ^)
<dmay> дедитор это пять :3
<dmay> вот процессор интересней, 10х
<skai> DProc
<skai> чтобы коротко
<Infra_HDC> или DocPerformer )
<skai> или DocProc
<dmay> рифмоплёты фиговы XD
<Ilshat> за это время можно было написать другой класс
<dmay> Ilshat: ты просто не понимаешь всей важности этой, казалось бы, мелочи 8]
<Berkov> сижу, кодю бизнес-логику и чувствую себя поломойкой. Работа такая же нудная
<offset_0x0ff0> драсте
<offset_0x0ff0> всем
<offset_0x0ff0> у меня тут вот такой вопрос, втыкаю флэшку а её выкидывает секунд через 30, надо занововынимать и вставлять
<offset_0x0ff0> в машине на автомагнитоле работает номано
<XuMuK> offset_0x0ff0, а зачем вынимать/вставлять? моунт на что?
<User940[web]> знает кто нибудь версию wine под которой metatrayder4 пашет?
<offset_0x0ff0> XuMuK, комп её вообще не видит даже через lsusb
<sig_wall> wine appdb знает, наверное
<XuMuK> User940[web], у меня пашет, только русские буквы крякозябрами
<User940[web]> для 11.04?
<XuMuK> wine-1.3.25
<surho> а у меня так себе
<User940[web]> <XuMuK> из какой репы ставил?
<offset_0x0ff0> у кого нибудь есть идеи???
<XuMuK> User940[web], из репы аура
<XuMuK> offset_0x0ff0, так мож потому и не видит, что она не примонтирована
<rty4047> usb контроллер на плате в порядке. Другое что нибудь подключаеться?
<rty4047> опять ? пропустил в первом предложении.
<offset_0x0ff0> да, мыша работает номано
<offset_0x0ff0> и звуковая на usb, тож в норме
<offset_0x0ff0> я когда втыкаю флэш она примонтируется автоматом а потом вдруг пропадает.
<rty4047> у меня такое было на 10.10 бете. Наверное опять тот баг дал себя знать.  10.04 вернул.
<rty4047> маунт вручную не помогал.
<offset_0x0ff0> неа
<Philipp2007> Всем привет! Чего это такая тишина на канале?
<AndySayre> LO
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Philipp2007> Привет! Только мочаливые все сегодня какие то
<Philipp2007> молчаливые в смысле
<Vladislaw> ничего, я сейчас за всех наговорю)
<Philipp2007> Ну может ты народ расшевелишь ))
<Vladislaw> у меня очень странная проблема, комп при включении дал выбрать ось и при выборе Убунту появился черный екран с консольным курсором мигающим, и капл и скролл синхронно моргают, в логах только инфа за ночное выключени когда света нестало.
<Vladislaw> *капс
<Philipp2007> Ну если моргают значит kernel paniс а почему фиг знает.
<Philipp2007> Где нить в логах должно быть на чем встала загрузка.
<Vladislaw> так я сейчас с нее, в бут меню появилсмя новый пункт что-то типа предидущая версия, выбрав его, появилось два пункта обычная загрузка и восстановление
<Vladislaw> такое ощущение что подменили бут файл или что, и там где раньше была загрузка этой версии стала новая с тем глюком
<Philipp2007> Фиг знает. У меня было подменю с предыдущими ядрами. А чего у тебя выскочило не знаю. Может обновлялся перед этим?
<Vladislaw> только если автоматическое обновление, та и кто знает, аптайм более четырех дней был, я мог что угодно до перезагрузки сделать,
<Philipp2007> А у тебя не бук? Может быть батарея садилась и он с спящий ушел. А вернуться не смог.
<XuMuK> тест
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
<gaenoir> Привет
<Philipp2007> Нифига чего бот умеет! Кто научил?
<gaenoir> тест
<ubuntuhelp> gaenoir, Понг понг понг...
<Vladislaw> Комп, ночью свет вырубился,  и я вырубил его сам УПС немного продержала, вот и в логах имеется последняя запись в без четверти четыре и все, позже ничего не записалось
<Vladislaw> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw, Понг.
<Vladislaw> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw, Понг понг понг...
<gaenoir> тест
<ubuntuhelp> gaenoir, Понг понг понг...
<Vladislaw> вот так лучше)
<skai> !help
<Philipp2007> тест тест
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai> читаем внимательно
<skai> больше намекать не буду
<Philipp2007> Пришел skai и все веселье обломал ))
<Vladislaw> намек понял, но что с компом, а где этот файл с бутом находится?
<Philipp2007> Эээ в смысле с бутом? конфигурацией или логом?
<Vladislaw> конфигурацией, а логи как я понял в /var/log лежат, там я и смотрел
<skai> !grub | Vladislaw
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<Vladislaw> эх там сколько текста( , а хотелось что бы ткнули пальце на файл)
<Philipp2007> Намудрили конечно с настройкой граба. Так что лучше почитай. А чего именно там хочешь найти?
<Philipp2007> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Vladislaw> убить два новых пункта загрузки, и вернуть те что были раньше, и что-то переместило в "предидущие версии"
<Philipp2007> Только он автоматом генерится так что твои изменения после обновления ядра слетят.
<Philipp2007> попробуй update-grub
<Philipp2007> в консоли от рута
<Philipp2007> update-grub2 точнее вроде как
<Vladislaw> ну результат от обеих тот же, по крайней мере вывод в консоль одинаковый
<XuMuK> Vladislaw, щас тебе насоветуют)
<Vladislaw> ну уже что-то, не сидеть смирившись же)
<Philipp2007> Ну хуже точно не будет )) А если есть предложения получше то и я у знающих поучусь
<Vladislaw> "После обновления ядра первым пунктом списка становится загрузка с новым ядром." с википедии, походу так и случилось
<Philipp2007> Ну да. Поэтому я и предыдущие ядра не удаляю. На всякий случай.
<Vladislaw> тогда мой комп неподходит для ядра нового, или конфликт какой-то, что может стать причиной отторжения
<Philipp2007> /etc/default/grub Данный файл содержит в себе основные настройки для grub2. Через него, собственно, они и изменяются.
<Vladislaw> /boot/grub/grub.cfg тут говорят и есть все пункты меню, сейчас изучаю
<Philipp2007> Почитай ссылку которую тебе дали. Там есть описание как менять. grub.cfg лучше не трогай. Х
<Vladislaw> та я просто читаю, хочу посмотреть что там такое
<Vladislaw> вот и подменю куда запрятались старые варианти, в моем случае робочие
<Vladislaw> submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
<Vladislaw> в старой написано такой заголовок " menuentry 'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-10-generic' "
<Vladislaw> а в новой " menuentry 'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-10-generic-pae' ", а какая разница, тоесть версии одинаковые, и что та приставка значит
<Vladislaw> сменил дефолтный порядок загрузки прописав GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-10-generic" /etc/default/grub, а можноли удалить это новое ядро, или настроить его как-то что-ли?
<Vladislaw> ​"в система > администрирование > драйверы устройств
<Vladislaw> удалять дрова на видео нужно для того чтобы при следующей установке/активации дров скомпилились модули под новое ядро, т.к. от старого ядра более не подходят"
<Vladislaw> может ли быть такая проблема, говорят дрова видео удалить нужно было
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Umren> ого, оказывается в about:flags в хроме очень много полезных вещей
<skai> а ты думал
<Umren> а я не думал, не заходил туда)
<mifistor> Всем привет!
<mifistor> Ребята кто поможет определить работоспособность сетевой карты?
<mifistor> Ау, меня кто-нибудь слышит?
<|rapidsp|> ifconfig -a
<|rapidsp|> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<mifistor> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:18:00:00:00
<mifistor>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<mifistor>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mifistor>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<mifistor>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<mifistor>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<mifistor>           Interrupt:16
<skai> @kick mifistor paste.ubuntu.com
<mifistor> Всем спасибо снова привет, спасибо за бан, я сразу прочуствовал "человечное отношение к людям".
<Umren> =)
<mifistor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662772/
<|rapidsp|> да всегда пажалста
<Umren> ну ващет это не бан был.. после бана не заходят
<sanydvk> Правила читать нужно)
<mifistor> Ну простой kick
<mifistor> sanydvk, читаю уже. Спасибо.
<mifistor> И да, поиском по форуму\инету я пробовал найти решение.
<skai> вот так вот и всегда у нас.сначала нарушат.посарказничают.а потом начнут читать.вместо того, чтобы сразу прочесть
<|rapidsp|> mifistor: ну есть у тебя карта - eth0
<Umren> skai: на дорогах так же :)
<mifistor> skai: русский народ таков.
<sanydvk> skai - это человеческий фактор, я ещё ни 1го человека не встречал, который бы наоборот, неделю читал маны, а потом начал практиковаться
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: Есть, но она не работает.
<Umren> никто ничего не читает пока не прочуствует баттхерт
<mifistor> Umren: Спасибо :)
<|rapidsp|> mifistor: а что ты сделал чтобы она работала? :)
<|rapidsp|> ну или твой провайдер
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: Была гроза и после удара перестала работать сетевуха. Вот я и пытаюсь определить, сдохла она или нет.
<|rapidsp|> NM надо бутнуть
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: Вот еще на всякий случай лог /var/log/messages: http://slki.ru/7xQ
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: Ноут я принес домой, подключил заведомо рабочим патчкордом к своему роутера (там dhcp), а ноут загрузил с liveCD
<mifistor> Но ноут не реагирует, эти логи сняты из под liveCD
<skai> sanydvk: я сначала читал, потом если что не понял - искал по форуму.
<|rapidsp|> карта работает, а вот сохранила ли она свой функционал - сложно судить
<|rapidsp|> если в сети точно есть dhcp, то скорее всего карта реально сдохла
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: А есть ли какая-нибудь программа для точной диагностики?
<|rapidsp|> нинай
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: Что значит "нинай"?
<|rapidsp|> могу только предложить попробовть полностью обесточить ноут секунд на 10
<|rapidsp|> не знаю
<sanydvk> Возможно от грозы FPE сдохла, может проц подгорел, у меня таких сетувух штук 5 есть, определяется, а не работает.
<mifistor> sanydvk: Проц не подгорел, операционка-то нормально работает
<skai> mifistor: у сетевухи тож свой проц есть
<|rapidsp|> mifistor: запусти sudo dhclient eth0 и посмотри что пишет
<mifistor> skai: А-а-а-а... Это может быть. Вот я и ищу способ это проверить, т.к. это ноутбук, в нем же карту нельзя поменять?
<|rapidsp|> можт у прова роутер сдох :)
<skai> mifistor: отнеси в сервис и все
<mifistor> skai: Это я и рассматриваю как крайний вариант.
<mifistor> skai: А если сетевуха сгорела, в ноутах ее нельзя заменить?
<iRBiNiX> ПРивет всем!!! Может кто подскажет есть ли у komodo настройка переноска строк???
<sanydvk> mifistor: chipset на сетевой карте, подгорел, да не совсем выгорел, я это имел ввиду.
<skai> sanydvk: порт сгорел сам тупо
<|rapidsp|> а у ноутов индикация линка есть?
<skai> |rapidsp|: депендс он модел
<skai> |rapidsp|: вон у хренли плакать рядом есть индикация.у моего клевы - нет
<mifistor> |rapidsp|: Индикация есть, только я не знаю, как она должна работать в штатном режиме (ноут чужоей)
<mifistor> Сейчас просто горит желтая лампочка. Не мигает.
<skai> без провода?
<skai> порт точно мог погореть
<mifistor> skai: да. И с проводом и без провода все одинаково горит.
<|rapidsp|> ну все
<skai> попробуй законтачить между собой контакты в порту
<skai> если погаснет - порт сдох
<mifistor> Секундочку.
<mifistor> skai: При замыкание железкой (использовал ключ) ничего не изменилось.
<skai> между собой.простым ключом тут не справится
<skai> хотя че те тестировать.порт погорел все равно
<sanydvk> Покупай ЮЗБ-сетевуху
<mifistor> skai: А в ноуте возможно замена сетевой карты?
<skai> порт стоит бакса 3.разборка-сборка-пайка ноута - баксов 10 максимум по трудозатратам.в сервисе возьмут тыщи три
<skai> рублей
<mifistor> skai: |rapidsp| Ребята огромное вам спасибо.
<Philipp2007> А что в порте может сгореть то
<Dan`ka> у меня раз было что кубунта просто "забыла" включить
<Dan`ka> даже лампочка не горела
<Dan`ka> после ребута все загорелось и заработало.. )
<|rapidsp|> вот и я о том
<Philipp2007> и правда. попробывал бы с какого нить лайвСД с xp. они сеть нормально хватают.
<|rapidsp|> выключение и включение обычно на 90% помогает :)
<sanydvk> Ребят, а кто подскажет, каким макаром примонтировать винтик со старым монстром SCO UNIX 3.2? там вроде HTFS/EAFS разделы на винте.
<Philipp2007> =О Историю что ли изучаешь?
<sanydvk> Как-то так, начинать же с чего-то нужно, в общем актуальность этого вопроса = кружке пива :)
<[Raiden]> Я как-то работал на связьэкспоком выставке в мск. Там было два амера-админа , котоыре все настроили. В общем сервер с бд был на SCO UNIX , а терминалы с вин98 загруженные  в дос + програмка для вбивки инфы о посетителях
<[Raiden]> Вспомнилось
<[Raiden]> Узнал соверженно случайно. У меня прога -клиент вывалила терминал ) И я там немного понабирал всякие uname -a
<Dan`ka> rm -rf /*  (:
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> что случится после обновления ядра со семи данными, проги, настройки, оформление... на Ubuntu 11.04
<sanydvk> [Raiden] дадада! в общем слетел root, а восстановить некак и вытянуть инфу не получается, ибо всё это дело запущено под виртуальной машиной. Вот мучаюсь уже неделю, не могу винтик смонтировать.
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: ничего
<Vladislaw> ничего не останется или ничего не пропадет?
<sanydvk> Ничего не получится, Ubuntu не видет сиё fs
<[Raiden]> sanydvk: рут всмысле корень? Может нет смысла ег овосстанавлвивать , а просто переустановить? Если нет ничего уникального, то зачем парится с восстановлением
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, смотря как диск поделён
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: ядра обычно ставятся рядом. В крайнем случае загрузишся с предыдущего
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw: ну при обновлении ни чего не теряется.
<Vladislaw> система и своп виндап на С:\ и Д:\
 * Dan`ka тупит
 * Dan`ka думала переуставновка ОС
<Vladislaw> ну тогда буду мучить установленное но неработающее ядро)
<Philipp2007> отстань от мертвенького ядра. Лучше другое установи. Весь вечер его мучаешь
<Vladislaw> но не занимать же эму место зря
<Dan`ka> *некрофил
<sanydvk> [Raiden] согласен, а как оттуда забрать годами накопленную инфу? по ssh не хочет ходить в виртуальной машине. Нужно данные снять, а потом уже во что угодно их вкручивать. В общем нужно как-то его примонтировать. те партишны даже гхостя и акронис не вÐ
<Vladislaw> вдруг оно в коме, "некрофил" - О.о, нет, доктор)
<Dan`ka> тваою мать..
<Philipp2007> А если заново его попробывать установить?
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: ты это кому?
<Vladislaw> пишут на форумах что видео дрова от нвидиа недадут всеравно
<[Raiden]> sanydvk: годами накопленаня инфа на / ?
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, тебе) не мучай ядром.. мне жалко :(
<Vladislaw> вот и мне жалко оставлять его в таком положении
<Dan`ka> хватит! пристрели его!
<Dan`ka> не мучай!
<Vladislaw> а вот тут уже у меня рука не поднимется
<[Raiden]> sanydvk: наверное с лайва или с другой виртуалки можжно полечить твой рут или что-нить вытянуть с него с помощью  photorec идущей в комплекте с testdisk
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw: А какая версия ядра то хоть? И какая именно система?
<sanydvk> [Raiden] как-то так. образ винтика то не мой, поэтому что там и как не скажу ибо сам не знаю :) да там 2 точки монтирования / и /u
<Vladislaw> Vladislaw 18:16:44
<Vladislaw> в старой написано такой заголовок " menuentry 'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-10-generic' "
<Vladislaw> а в новой " menuentry 'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.38-10-generic-pae' ", а какая разница, тоесть версии одинаковые, и что та приставка значит
<skai> !pae
<ubuntuhelp> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, поддержка до 64гб озу на х32 системах
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: технология как бы такая,  позволяет больше памяти видеть , больше ничего не дает
<Vladislaw> у меня 4 ГБ мне и без этого норм, но ядро уже в системе
<[Raiden]> без этого - сомневаюсь
<[Raiden]> 32бит не может ввидеть 4гб
<Dan`ka> в дебе по умолчанию с PAE
<Vladislaw> от чего сомнения?
<Philipp2007> Ты сам ставил с PAE?
<Dan`ka> 3.5
<Vladislaw> 3.2
<Dan`ka> смотря как считать)
<Philipp2007> Обычное не видит 4 гига. Я себе тоже pae ставил
<Vladislaw> так сист монитор пишет)
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: от практики и некоторого понимания как 32бит системы работают. В лучшем случае будет видно 3.75 гб, в худшем 3.25
<Vladislaw> уже знаю, по винде заметил)
<[Raiden]> в основном в этом диапазоне максимум
<Vladislaw> ну не скажите после первой загрузки почти неделю 3.9 было
<[Raiden]> это наверное уже с пае
<[Raiden]> либо не 32бит
<Vladislaw> ну его тогда еще небыло
<Dan`ka> хтоп пишет что у меня 4014
<Vladislaw> у меня по крайней мере небыло
<Dan`ka> где мои 4096? а?
<[Raiden]> у мну 3956
<Vladislaw> эх потеряла(
<Dan`ka> печаль :(
<Vladislaw> тем более нужно ядро реабилитировать
<Dan`ka> хотя free говорит что у меня 4111188
<Dan`ka> кому верить?
<Dan`ka> хотя, скорей, кто как считает?)
<Philipp2007> У меня 3991 кажет
<Philipp2007> хотя может встроенная видяха остальное съедает
<Vladislaw>  4111188/1024=4014ю83
 * Dan`ka радуется что у нее всеравно больше)
<Philipp2007> А чем бы нам еще померится? XD
<Vladislaw> *краснея* достаю линейку)
<Dan`ka> хД, звери)
<Vladislaw> звери клыками и когтями меряются
<Dan`ka> и письками?
<Vladislaw> :)) чуть не подавился семечкой
<Dan`ka> ..интересно.. что де мне линейкой померять..
<Philipp2007> а ведь ядро двумя пакетами идет. А не мог ли  Vladislaw не полностью его установить?
<Vladislaw> "hask89 присоединился к беседе 20:00	
<Vladislaw> hask89 покинул беседу" -- и это он еще не видел о чем мы выше говорили :)
<Dan`ka> стесняется наверно)
<Vladislaw> так в том и дело, я о обновлении даже не знал
<Vladislaw> у него наверняка линейка дециметровая вот и комплексы по числам)
<Philipp2007> Проверь какие есть пакеты установленные оканчивающиеся на pae
<Vladislaw> пропал свет УПС дала возможность выключить, а утром такое...
<Philipp2007> Уже ядро 3.0.0.8  появилось фига как быстро штампуют
<skai> уже 3.1 рц1 есть
<skai> работают, в отличие от небезызвестных монополистов
<Philipp2007> Ну у меня релиз-кандидаты не показывает. Хорошо работают это точно
<Dan`ka> skai, монополисты "юзабилити" познают..
<Philipp2007> Как ни странно при первом знакомстве с линуксом меня поразили не эффекты или окружение а возможности консоли. Не знаю как сервера на винде обходятся своим косорылым терминалом.
<Vladislaw> а я повелся на эффекты)
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0810/h_1312996174_1577727_1429b2f539.png пакеты с приставкой пае
<skai> Dan`ka: только никому этого не говорят.и не показывают.
<Philipp2007> Ну вроде бы все установлено. А если попробовать через синаптик их переустановить?
<[Raiden]> с пае бывает незначительная просадка в скорости по сравнению с 32бит без него + если нету чего-то 32битного, с чем надо совместимость имет ьпо любому
<[Raiden]> то я не вижу смысла юзать 32бит дистр
<Vladislaw> просто 32 бита привычнее
<Vladislaw> 64 для меня даже звучит страшно)
<Philipp2007> у меня дрова от принтера на 64 не встали. ((
<Dan`ka> skai, патенты нарушат..
<Dan`ka> )
<Dan`ka> [Raiden], флеш?
<[Raiden]> Dan`ka: работает в 64бит флэш. Как 32юитный, так и 64 битный
<Philipp2007> Да кстати и флеш там вроде бы без костылей не заводится
<Dan`ka> Philipp2007, для принтера только один файл нужно) и он текстовый
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: иногда и графический файл тоже нужен для принтера, смотря что кому распечатать)
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, я про ppd
<Vladislaw> а я пошутил
<Dan`ka> а я серьёзно
<Vladislaw> ну простите,Ю неудержался
<Dan`ka> хД)
<Dan`ka> гибкий)
<Philipp2007> Ну у меня херокс только с дровами с официального сайта завелся
<Vladislaw> "гибкий)" ты о чем?
<Dan`ka> о тебе)
<Vladislaw> это как?
<Dan`ka> прогибаешься под обстоятельства :)
<Vladislaw> а  в таком плане, ну а зачем нарываться)
<Dan`ka> боишься меня?)
<Vladislaw> чесно говоря нет, немогу боятся неведомого
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, страшная?
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, я про характер.. типо мну страшно зацепить
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, личико покажи... там и решим )
<dmay> Dan`ka: всё, кто используют слово "мну" будут гореть в геене огненной :3
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0810/h_1312996843_1865987_f87c23488f.png
<[Raiden]> Вместо флуда про 64бит
<Vladislaw> dmay: ы пробел полезная вещь)
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, неа)
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, боишься? )))
<Vladislaw> "Dan`ka 20:22:18
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, неа)" -- печалька :(
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, да)
<Vladislaw> "dmay 20:21:50 Dan`ka: всё, кто используют слово "мну" будут гореть в геене огненной :3"  -- а мну в энто не верит)
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, а говоришь - страшная )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: нифига у тебя сколько вкладок открыто. Не теряешься?
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, пусть каждый останется при своих фантазиях)
<dmay> Vladislaw: а тех, кто ещё в это и не верит, будут отдельно варить в кипящем масле. по вторникам и пятницам.
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, то бишь - при тараканах )
<Vladislaw> фу нелюблю масло, оно жирное, а выбрать что-то другое можно?
<dmay> Dan`ka: ты в кусре, что пока не покажешь сиськи на фоне монитора - ты считаешься толстым вонючим мужиком с комплексами?
<Dan`ka> dmay, розбежался)
<Vladislaw> dmay: ;-) хорошая попытка +1
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: нет )
<dmay> Dan`ka: куда разбежался? мне пофиг, я просто факт констатирую.
<dmay> Vladislaw: ась?
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: если терятся начинаю, текушую кидаю за браузер - т.е. новое окно  получается, а старое окно закрывают
<dmay> а, ты про масло...
<dmay> Vladislaw: ну, если ты ещё будешь оперой пользоваться, то масло заменят на битум. тоже кипящий, естетсвенно.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вы про ад чтоли?
<Philipp2007> И будут вокруг тебя гореть BSODы веки вечные XD
<dmay> [Raiden]: про то, что бывает с теми, кто мнукает, не верит в возмездие и пользуется недобраузерами
<[Raiden]> Может мы уже там.
<[Raiden]> dmay: ))
<Dan`ka> dmay, http://itmages.ru/image/view/253877/9a73cbba максимум что могу)
<Vladislaw> немогу Опера виснет у меня, а так бы с удовольствием)
<skai> Dan`ka: негоже мужику такие нгти носить.или клятву дал?не бриться не мыться не стричь ногти до полной победы?
<Philipp2007> Мозила удобнее хотя бы даже adblock.
<Vladislaw> на мозиле новая вкладка ПУСТАЯ а не как в опере(
<Dan`ka> skai, мужик? где?
<skai> Dan`ka: везде в интернете
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: интересные обои
<usezlo> skai: это женская рука)
<dmay> Dan`ka: ишто? я программист с дофигищастажем, ещё и пианиной в детстве увлекался, у меня лапки ещё аккуратней и ухоженей
<Dan`ka> ..ушла искать мужиков в интернетах..
<dmay> максимум на что фотка тянет - переквалифицировать из толстого вонючего мужика в тощего хилого задрота
<Dan`ka> злые вы..
<dmay> не мы такие, жизнь такая
<sanydvk> справедливые :)
<Vladislaw> dmay: обидел девушку(
<Philipp2007> ))) И не скажешь что чат посвящен линуксу. )))
<dmay> Vladislaw: зер из но девушки ин интернетс
<dmay> Vladislaw: да и даше если оно таки девушка, то тебе наверняка не даст :3
<Vladislaw> dmay: так не в этом же дело
<dmay> Vladislaw: все вы так говорите XD
<Vladislaw> dmay: та и попытка не пытка>:-)
<dmay> а вот это правильна, памужски 8]
<dmay> усё, /me уехал, если оно покажет сиськи - сохраните для меня на память :3
<[Raiden]> вали пока не забанили )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а тебе в инете их не хватает?
<Vladislaw> "Отредактировал меню-лист GRUB'a, убрал "quiet splash" - картинка загрузки (в винде называется bootscreen) Хоть и грузится текстом, но теперь ничего и нигде не зависает." -- нашел еще такое решение зависания нового ядра, начну ка с него, чтоб  не удалять если
<Vladislaw> есть альтернатива
<[Raiden]> Ты чего-то не то делаешь я думаю. У других не зависает. Или у тебя зависает не ядро )
<[Raiden]> + обьясни, хотя бы себе самому, нафига тебе более свежее ядро.
<Philipp2007> У него не свежее а с pae
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> туплю, сериал смотрю
<Vladislaw> ну так назвали состояние когда ничего не работает лишь капс и скрол моргает
<Vladislaw> что за сериал?
<[Raiden]> капс и скрол - это ядро, бсод какой-то. неплохо бы увидеть на чем осталновилось - текст какой-нить
<[Raiden]> сериал Во все тяжкие
<Vladislaw> логи пусты, в них было только о выключении за 5-6 часов до этого
<[Raiden]> ну смотри с носплэш
<XuMuK> [Raiden], где во все тяжкие?))
<Vladislaw> а остановляется на чистом экране со знаком "_"
<XuMuK> он же тока завтра выходит...
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: я 3 сезон только начал
<XuMuK> а вот люди альфа - вышла таки новая серия)
<[Raiden]> яльфу чего-то после перво серии не тянет
<Philipp2007> http://itmages.ru/image/view/253893/cbeb3495 ни кто такого не встречал? Что за гадость вместо картинки? Похоже на глюк видяхи.
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: нвидия?
<XuMuK> тест
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг.
<Philipp2007> Не. intel gma4500
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну выбирать особо не из чего, так что на безрыбье и рак рыбка))*
<[Raiden]> тода не зю
<Philipp2007> В недебиан дистрибутивах такого нету. Или по крайней мере я такого не дождался
<Vladislaw> я в ребут, если сегодня не вернусь, тогда плохой с меня реаниматор(
<Philipp2007> Счастливо ребутнутся
<Vladislaw> еще говорили неплохое средство -- хреститься, спасибо
<Vladislaw> никакого результата
<Philipp2007> Ну вернулся и уже результат ))
<Vladislaw> ну это значит что ничего не доломал)
<Vladislaw> пока ем мороженное оставлю комп в покое, придется всетаки дрова видео сносить(
<Philipp2007> Я тут c ssh пытался разобраться. Через интернет через dyndns хотел к виртуалке на том же компе подключиться но нифига не вышло. Фаервол отключил, порт открыт, вроде пингуется. Не может быть проблема в том что пакеты идут на один и тот же ip?
<Vladislaw> у меня так при переходе на внешний айпи не серв показывало а веб интерфейс модема пока не пошел через проксю
<Dan`ka> кетчуп это варенье?
<Dan`ka> Плоды томата известны под названием помидоры. Тип плода — ягода.
<Philipp2007> Выходит что так
<sanydvk> а мне почему-то всегда казалось, что помидор - это овощь :-D
<Philipp2007> ага. джем ))
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: ура ты вернулась)
<Vladislaw> томатный сок тогда тоже варенье
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, просто возник вопрос по типу "почему пингвин это птица" )
<Aceler> facepalm
<rty4047> ну там в модеме надо веб интерфейс на другой порт и проброс 80 на виртуалку.
<Vladislaw> ну он не летает значит неп  птица)
<Dan`ka> "семейство нелетающих морских птиц"
<sanydvk> и почему кит не рыба? )))))
<Vladislaw> rty4047: если ты мне, то так и делал, Длинк 2500У говорил что он любезно уступает этот порт и покорно идет на 8080, но при наборе в броузере своего айпи видел опять модемский интерфейс
<Vladislaw> rty4047: потом оказалось что он просто видел то что я локальный пользователь и подставлял свой интерфейс
<Vladislaw> а кит что не рыбьа? оО
<Dan`ka> "они являются дельфинами по строгой классификации"
<Vladislaw> интересно токда какого семейства курица, нелетающая домашняя птица чтоль?
<skai> Dan`ka: кит не дельфин, неуч.кит - млекопитающее.
<Dan`ka>  Косатки («киты-убийцы») и гринды
<Vladislaw> хм, сколько интересного на биологии проспал чтоб потом на канале Убунту узнать об этом)
<Sergey_IT> курица не птица, кит не дельфин, линуксоид не человек
<Philipp2007> ну вот такой разносторонний канал ))
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT: теперь то все стало на свои места)
<Sergey_IT> а то! ))
<skai> вот закончится у меня кино - посмотрим какой тут разносторонний канал
<Philipp2007> А ты смотри  не отвлекайся. ))
<Sergey_IT> skai, кратко расскажешь содержание 122-х серий?
<Vladislaw> "1. Загружаем систему 2. На окне приветсвия переходим в термиинал : CRTL+ALT+F1 3. Логинимся 4. sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall 5. sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- восстановитс ли файл из 5-го пункта, или стоит сделать бэкап?
<Philipp2007> лучше сделай
<rty4047> Vladislaw: ну если айпишник выданный сервером isp набирать то будет на него как на локального ходить.
<Dan`ka> nvidia-xconfig
<rty4047> я через gprs проверяю.
<Vladislaw> а я с мобильного зашел, увидел дефолтную странице апача и начал прыгать от счастья)
<Philipp2007> А чего ты на апаче крутишь? Или эксперементируешь?
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: делай бекап
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> по никам промахиваюсь
<Vladislaw> держу базу данных событий скайпа, сделал себе статистику кто когда зашел и когда вышел, ы вывожу все на пхп в броузер чтоб с тела смотреть
<Philipp2007> -Превым делом первым делом все бакапить. -А настраивать? -Настраивать потом ))
<sanydvk> Эх, пойду переустанавливать линуха как рут систему )
<Vladislaw> "ы вывожу" -- "и вывожу", привычка там буква і)
<orchata> Я пытаюсь сейчас установить wolfCMS на локалке, при установке говорит что " Config file is not writable".   Но ls -l    говорит что -rwxrwxr-x
<Vladislaw> как с консоли вставить текст на сервер типа пастебин?
<Dan`ka> sanydvk, модно все и без пере установки прокрутить)
<Dan`ka> *можно
<sanydvk> ога и на горячую ещё винт идешный докинуть и сидюк втыкнуть)))
<arku> orchata, chown www-data:www-data имяконфигфайла
<Dan`ka> ога)
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662869/ вот
<Dan`ka> ну так удлить старый
<Dan`ka> или перенести
<sanydvk> Удалить надо меня отсюда, спать хочу :))))
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Vladislaw> ага до меня дошло просто позно)
<sanydvk> да sudo bash сделать, что бы каждый раз sudo не писать
<dmay> кря!
<Vladislaw> каюсь, но теперь файл стал раза 3 больше
<dmay> ну так что, сиськи были?
<skai> dmay: у мужика то?
<Dan`ka> НЕТ!
<[Raiden]> )
<sanydvk> тема сисек не раскрыта :-D
<Vladislaw> я делаю sudo su если нужно
<dmay> Dan`ka: будь мужиком! покажи сиськи!
<Philipp2007> пришел dmay и все опошлил
<dmay> я не пришёл, а вернулся 8]
<Vladislaw> такую идилию спортил, тут все усердно думали работали
<rty4047> бот-спелчекер нужен.
<Vladislaw> учитель русского языка лучший спелл чекер)
<dmay> Vladislaw: спеллчекер пишется слитно )
<rty4047> а как этот учитель будет 10 киков в секунду делать?
<Dan`ka> линейкой
<Vladislaw> ничего себе, у нас тренер по карате мок кик за минуту сделать, если соперник сильный то 2-3 минуты)
<Vladislaw> "MAP4yK отключился (Quit: Hello, All!)" -- круто, здороваться уходя вообще оригинально
<Vladislaw> спасибо Dan`ka, теперь файл стал более понятным и есть секция с названием драйверов, меняю нвидиа на веса, и опять иду в ребут.
<Dan`ka> :-[
<Vladislaw> ?
<Dan`ka> мне даже спасибо сказали)
<Vladislaw> )
<Vladislaw> надеюсь вернусь)
<Dan`ka> не вернется )
<Philipp2007> Может он консольные irc-чаты освоил ))
<Dan`ka> ..хотя.. смотря что и где он поменял..
<[Raiden]> а  веса то ему зачем
<Philipp2007> Не знаю. Чего то он там мудрил непонятное
<Philipp2007> кто нить делал снимок рут раздела с помошью dd работая в этой же системе? Нормально он восстанавливается?
<dmay> #ubuntu-ru - советом помогли, но что насоветовали сами недопоняли XD
<Vladislaw> nfr ;t ,tphtpekmnfnyj
<Vladislaw> так же безрезультатно(
<rty4047> Philipp2 не стоит, глюки в фс будут.
<Philipp2007> А чем снять снимок можно не выходя из системы?
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, а что не работает?)
<Vladislaw> новое ядро, ну оставлю его пусть лежит себе
<Dan`ka> а конкретней?
<Vladislaw> не грузится и моргает индикаторами капс и скролл
<Dan`ka> беда..
<Vladislaw> и я о том
<[Raiden]> это паник. Текст надо видеть, последний
<[Raiden]> иначе я незнаю как разобраться
<Philipp2007> dd if=/dev/sda2 bs=8096 | gzip -9cf > /home/satan/media/VCD/root.gz так вроде вы акуратно снимет снимок. В случае чего востановить же можно будет раздел?
<[Raiden]> если он происходит после загрузки ядра и части ос, тогда логи
<Vladislaw> откуда текст? та про то что это паник даже на англомовных сайтах говорили, там и еще на форуме убунту я и нашел идею отключения дров видео
<Philipp2007> Текста на экране вообще никакого нету?
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: с экрана
<Vladislaw> так писал же пустой экран
<Vladislaw> и логи "/вар/лог" пусты
<[Raiden]> если с nosplash тоже пустой?
<Vladislaw> носплеш не пробовал
<[Raiden]> и nomodeset добавь
<Vladislaw> убирал что-то такое "quiet splash" из параметров запуска и тоже текста небыло
<Vladislaw> куда добавить?
<rty4047> в ту же строку Краба.
<[Raiden]> туда где убрал quiet splash
<[Raiden]> или прям во время загрузки
<Vladislaw> а понял тогда щас попробую
<[Raiden]> е , правка , ctrl+x
<Vladislaw> наверное во время загрузки сделаю, я там уже был когда увидел что больше пунктов сразу в один из них залез))
<Vladislaw> ничего на экране только паника(
<TBAPb> модераторы спят?:)
<Philipp2007> Позови узнаешь.
<[Raiden]> настройщик sudo  http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0810/h_1313003733_6800824_60277cb06d.png
<Umren> [Raiden]: ugly
<[Raiden]> в убунте и такого нет
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> а зачем он нужен? %)
<Escsun> [Raiden], годно)
<Umren> в маленьком факе все написано http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/man/1.8.1/sudoers.man.html
<[Raiden]> а почему он не нужен? В конце концов должен быть выбор
<dmay> [Raiden]: бубунтовский visudo более Ъ
<dmay> [Raiden]: тк в нём среднестатистический школьник нифига не поймёт, и значит ничего не поломает ;)
<sig_wall> Umren: man sudoers не для человеков писан
<sig_wall> писать BNF в мане - неуважение, имхо.
<[Raiden]> dmay: )
<[Raiden]> проблемы школьников меня мало волнуют
<Umren> sudo на домашнем пк редактируется ровно раз в установку.
<Umren> а на серверах нету гуй.. ;/
<Umren> ну и зачем к нему гуй нужен?
<dmay> Umren: во, голос разума
<Philipp2007> Ни разу в это файл не лез. sudo -s и все, больше ни чего не надо
<Umren> аргументы сусеводов не убедительны
<Umren> сусеводов-ренегатов )
<[Raiden]> гуй нужен ко всему, я считаю. Что бы можно было сесть с ... В одной руке кофе, в другой мышка и перещелкать все нужные настройки не залезая в ман - т.к. элементы гуи часто подсказывают сами
<[Raiden]> причем не обязательно для этог оменять конфиги на хмл или бинари - текстовые тоже можно парсить
<Umren> дополнительный слой для поломки )
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> над вещью которая не нуждается в этом, чуть менее, чем полностью
<Umren> лучшеб сусеводы бросили свои силы в кие-нидь другие русла
<[Raiden]> если рассуждать как ты, то вообще не нужно ничего кроме ядра способного запустить компилятор
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> это слишком максималистично
<Umren> гуй нужен там где он нужен, а виндовс слой на линукс переносить не надо
<Umren> есть отличный проверенные инструменты
<Umren> *чные
<[Raiden]> перенос виндовс на линукс - это гном3 с гконф и дконф
<Umren> тебе уже давно пора поставить сусю как основную ос
<[Raiden]> а хорошая морда с текстовым конфигам ничего общего с виндовс не имеет
<Umren> а то чистоты эксперемента нету )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> до убунты у меня был mandrake - там не яст, но тоже гуи к настройкам неплохой.
<[Raiden]> каноникал по сути не сделала линукс лучше, чем в сусе или мандриве.  Единственная  заслуга - ппа с пакетами
<Umren> спасибо им за это
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> и в итоге кто победил?)
<Umren> мандрива полумертвая, ее форкнули
<Umren> сусе продался
<[Raiden]> мандрива полумервая по другим причинам
<[Raiden]> сусе стал ещё лучше . Теперь там будет типа федерации независимой от новелл
<[Raiden]> форк кстати не значит смерть проекта. магейя появилась, но мандрива не мертвая и следущий релиз во всю готовится
<Vladislaw> xvidcap не пишет звук, инпут девайс установлен на /dev/dsp, помогите настроить
<[Raiden]> В общем я стал много ныть, о том что всё плохо. Не обращайте внимания )
<[Raiden]> /dev/dsp не используется в альзе, только в oss. Я слышал можно сэмулировать, но не помню чем.
<Vladislaw> жаль, просто без звука скучно
<trancecore> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите процесс переноса системы на новый хард заключается только в копировании и установке граба?
<Escsun> trancecore, тип того
<[Raiden]> можно хватать с помощью ффмпег со звуком
<trancecore> спс
<Escsun> trancecore, прочитал установки гроба )
<[Raiden]> trancecore: и фстаба
<Escsun> да фстаб
<Escsun> главное uuid )
<trancecore> бррр
<Escsun> trancecore, в принципе ниче сложного )
<trancecore> ну я первый раз) очкую как девственница =)
<Vladislaw> "ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 output_ll.mkv" мда сложновато
<Escsun> Vladislaw, норм))
<[Raiden]> я видел статью получше. там сначала захват без сжатия, потом уже пережим.
<[Raiden]> что бы потери кадров небыло
<Vladislaw> та ладно уж мне бы с таким разобраться)
<Dan`ka> если я берусь за фен и за заземление.. и меня бьет током.. то проблема во мне или в фене?
<Vladislaw> должно быть в фене есть пробой
<Vladislaw> или сырость попала
<Vladislaw> а за заземление зачем браться?
<Dan`ka> вставляла в розетку
<Vladislaw> думаю нестоит повторять)
<Dan`ka> холодильник тоже бьёт если на него опереться и воду набирать в железную кружку..
<Dan`ka> злая у меня техника..
<Vladislaw> а ты в детстве шпильки в розетку не совала?
<Dan`ka> потому я и сервер примотала к батарее..
<Dan`ka> да)
<Vladislaw> я тоже)
<Vladislaw> представил кто-то захотел погреться и ноги на батарею,а там твой сервер)
<Dan`ka> он за батареей)
<sig_wal1> кстати, воздушный поток дельтовских кулеров сопоставим с таковым у фена, хотя питается кулер от 12v
<Dan`ka> делл пора менять профиль?
<Vladislaw> sig_wal1: откуда такие познания, сушили голову кулером или остужали проц феном?)
<Dan`ka> *что такое дельтовский куллер?)
<sig_wal1> на коробке с процом было так и написано: "феном" :(
<rty4047> pHOEnom
<Dan`ka> айбием вроде предлагали дата центрами обогревать квартиры
<sig_wal1> Dan`ka: http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/delta-ffb1212eh-120mm-extreme-high-speed.html
<Dan`ka> ммм... это чтобы салат резать?
<Dan`ka> Noise Level:	56.4 dba
<Dan`ka> я лучше блендером..
<rty4047> This fan is a great choice for cooling components that heat up to temperatures similar to that of the sun's core. 
<rty4047> sun's core это ~20 M кельвинов вот дают...
<Dan`ka> хм.. а до минуса может?)
<Vladislaw> тоесть направить такое на солнце и оно остынет и не будет светить?)
<Nor8> Vladislaw: Для солнца таких три нужно, не меньше. Горячее оно все-таки.
<sig_wal1> не пробуйте, пожалуйста
<Vladislaw> наверное еще и потому что небольшое расстояние, даст немного потерь потому и три надо, но ничего)
<Nor8> sig_wal1: Да мы ночью полетим, если что, ночью оно не светит.
<Vladislaw> светит но не нам, вот им и остудим)
<Vladislaw> ффмпедж пишет звук с таким шумом(
<mifistor> Всем привет, народ, я хочу купить usb-ethernet карту, кто подскажет как можно проверить совместима ли она с ubuntu до покупки?
<Vladislaw> на офф сайте поищи инфу
<Vladislaw> но это если уже определился с устройством и производителем, если нет тогда задавай вопрос наоборот, какое устройство подойдет под Убунту
<trancecore> ммм... gvfs нужный зверек?
<mifistor> Vladislaw: Я нашел в продаже у себя в городе только 2 карты: TrendNet TU2-ET100 и D-Link DUB-E100
<sig_wal1> mifistor: смотри в гугле
<mifistor> На сайте TrendNet написано что поддержка этой карты в Linux N\A
<Vladislaw> мда большой выбор, вот и поищи поназваниям их
<mifistor> Поиском по форуму ubuntu.ru  я нашел вопрошающих чуваков, но ответов нет...
<Vladislaw> нету значит
<Vladislaw> mifistor: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/N/A
<sig_wal1> насчет длинка гугл говорит, что стандартный usbnet поддерживает
<mifistor> sig_wal1: Да, я тоже это нашел, но не уверен.
<sig_wal1> т.е. скорее всего cdc_ether его подхватит
<mifistor> sig_wal1: Просто в ноуте сгорела от молнии сетевая карта и ищу теперь замену.
<sig_wal1> раз даже мой сонерик подхватывает :)
<Nor8> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/  Здесь нужно смотреть
<sig_wal1> mifistor: есть повод сделать вайфай :)
<mifistor> sig_wal1: Да, повод хороший, но бюджет не позволяет сменить роутер :(
<mifistor> Nor8: Там D-lInk'a даже в списке нет.
<Nor8> mifistor: Есть более дорогие аналоги, а д-линковское железо работало с убунту
<mifistor> Nor8: Я живу в маленьком городе и выбирать не приходится... Что есть в магазине, то и возьму.
<rty4047> сам искал но не нашел (правда под netbsd).
<Nor8> mifistor:  Закажи по почте из большого города
<mifistor> Nor8: Этот вариант мне не подходит
<mifistor> Народ вообщем по поводу D-Link'a пишет, что карта работает, но больше чем 12 мегабит от нее не стоит ждать.
<mifistor> Буду брать, посмотрим вообщем...
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31451
<Vladislaw> "К сожалению, ничего не было сказано про развитие Skype для платформ iOS, MacOS X, Linux"
<Vladislaw> и о рекламе они не удивили, чего еще от них ожидать то
<Nor8>  Так он и под виндой скоро загнется ))))
<Umren> под виндой наврядли
<Umren> а так да, пора уже заканчивать им пользоваться
<Vladislaw> просто из-за рекламы сложно будет попадать по 2-3 пиксельным кнопкам(больше нельзя вся реклама неуместится), видео будет 20*20 или менее по той же причине, ...)
<Nor8>  Ну, аналогов хватает, так что невелика потеря.
<Umren> таких массовых, не хватает )
<Umren> gtalk только если, из браузера работает :D
<[Raiden]> в гталк с любого жабер клиента вроде можно
<[Raiden]> незнаю правда как насчет видео
<rty4047> Тимка Вьювер еще есть...
<Vladislaw> есть что-то для сравнения файлов?
<Nor8> Экига видео умеет, гуглофон, еще пара прог
<Vladislaw> ну с видео у ниго неочень, и звук иногда опаздывает
<Vladislaw> я о Тимке
<Umren> а причем тут тимвивер?
<Vladislaw> lsusb не видит подключенного УПС Иппон
<deimosmaker> ааааа
<Umren> выб еще radmin присобачили сюда )
<deimosmaker> я сделал это
 * deimosmaker сидит с андроида
<Umren> andchat?
<deimosmaker> дааа
<Umren> ок, ты герой
<deimosmaker> некуя
<deimosmaker> я лох
<Vladislaw> весело я в УПС шнур воткнул нетуда, и ведь подошел зараза(
<Umren> не ругайся
<deimosmaker> ок
<Umren> !rules > deimosmaker
<ubuntuhelp> deimosmaker, please see my private message
<deimosmaker> да знаю я правила
<deimosmaker> еще когда на убунте был тут сидел
<deimosmaker> дети, на фриноде есть канал по 1с?)
<Umren> сомневаюсь
<Umren> 1с явно на фри не тянет, + тут русскоязычные каналы это западные тренды восновном)
<deimosmaker> печально
<deimosmaker> но все равно спасибо
<deimosmaker> беспалева так
<Dan`ka> ...люди спят...
<Vladislaw> а мы тогда кто*
<Vladislaw> ?
<Umren> нелюди ;D
<Coldsaw> нежить
<Dan`ka> [21:19:41] <Sergey_IT> курица не птица, кит не дельфин, линуксоид не человек
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: ой, как я мог забыть, тогда вопрос снят)
<Dan`ka> его где то нету..
<Dan`ka> спросила бы... кто мы?
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<dmay> Dan`ka: мужик, ты сиськи так и не показал?
<[Raiden]> ))
<Dan`ka> ..у меня больше нет слов..
<[Raiden]> Да чего докопался. В чате какая тебе разница
<Coldsaw|sleep> он же вроде ногти нестриженные показывал
<dmay> Coldsaw|sleep: а ты вообще спи, бот нищасный :Р
<dmay> [Raiden]: зато весело же
<[Raiden]> )
<Dan`ka> ..злые..
<dmay> а то что мы тут всё про юнити да про юнити...
<Coldsaw|sleep> dmay, я слишком бодра чтобы спать)
<dmay> Coldsaw|sleep: тогда хоть ник смени чтоль )
<Vladislaw> dmay: скучно, тогда помоги настроить упс)
<dmay> Vladislaw: э? три вилки, три розетки?
<dmay> может тебе ещё и драйвера на коврик мыши?
<Coldsaw> dmay, так лучше?)
<Vladislaw> Иппон Смарт УПС, говорят Убунту должна ее понимать
<Vladislaw> нет, у меня коврика нету, а вот на стол под мышей не мешало, а то не плавно курсор ходит(
<dmay> яхз, у меня суберповер и под оффтопиком )
<Vladislaw> :))
<Vladislaw> а мне хочется не просто настроить а и открыть доступ с инета
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-11-10-lightdm-login-screen-turned/
<dmay> other над основным логином. линуксодизигнеры такие дизигнеры...
<Vladislaw> блиин ну почему все справки и комменты в конфигах на английском :((
<dmay> патамушта инглиш есть язык всего развитого мира
<Vladislaw> а недоразвитым что делать?(
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: учить
<only_you> Vladislaw: сделать вдоль
<dmay> Vladislaw: развиваться, очевидно же
<only_you> dmay: рвзрешил
<dmay> как можно жить, не посмотрев Pulp Fiction в оригинале?
<only_you> гг
<Vladislaw> я даж незнаю что это
<[Raiden]> англинчане когда-то неплохо поимели этот мир. По идее общая площадь колоний англии была больше чем весь ссср
<dmay> Vladislaw: твоя жизнь тускла и уныла (
<[Raiden]> вот почему везде английский
<dmay> [Raiden]: а ещё потому что 75% ИТ пришло из англоговорящих мозгов
<[Raiden]> ну это уже 1 из последсвий )
<[Raiden]> т*
<dmay> ну тоже смотря как посмотреть
<dmay> скорее не "последствие" а просто "следствие"
<Vladislaw> Ура работает веб статистика упс http://91.124.28.194/nut
<dmay> забавненька
<Vladislaw> ntgthm njkmrj ghfdf lkz yfcnhjqrb gjghfdbnm
<Vladislaw> блин, только права для настройки поправить
<Vladislaw> можно ли как-то указать чтоб программа запускалась от рута постоянно
<only_you> подскажите, как поставить минимальную бубунту без иксов и прочих гномокед?
<dmay> поставь арч
<dmay> ну или бубунту-сервер
<lukinfore> only_you, debootstrap
<lukinfore> re dct
<lukinfore> ку типа
<Vladislaw> ку
<Dan`ka> или деб
<only_you> я думал дебиан или бубунту сервер
<dmay> тогда уж сразу http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ )
<only_you> гг
<sharikoff> q
<XuMuK> q
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-11
<Vladislaw> Всем спокойной ночи, я спать :@
<Vladislaw> а что нет зевающего смайла?
<sharikoff> есть
<Vladislaw> а как он пишется?
<sharikoff> </
<Vladislaw> чтоб с автозаменой, возможно у меня такая коллекция малая
<Vladislaw> лан я офф
<Dan`ka> спокойной ночки.. злюки..
<User668[web]> как отключить звук входа в систему на 1104
<User668[web]> 11.04 ?
<ck80> User668[web]: в настройках
<User668[web]> Можно ли скачать установочным пакет и установить его на компе без интернета ?
<sharikoff> зависимости устанешь собирать
<User668[web]> все такие Линукс без нэта не работает
<sharikoff> можно скачать исходники
<sharikoff> и собрать из них
<sharikoff> но для убунту это не актуально
<User668[web]> в какой программе собираются исходники?
<sharikoff> в терминале
<sharikoff> даются команды
<sharikoff> вобщем мышка не учавствует
<User668[web]> какие ?
<sharikoff> в сборке
<sharikoff> разные
<beznface> Можно ли просматривать папки с фото не заходя в них а просто чтобы отображалось содержимое на поверхности папки?
<beznface> Есть ответ?
<Bemep> это считается небезопасно, а вообще можно. В настройках наутилуса смотри
<|rapidsp|> в кедах - вроде как дефолт
<beznface> почему небезапасно ?
<beznface> ?
<Bemep> потому что картинка может собержать вредоносную вставку(код), а когда наутилус показывает образ, тем самым он просматривает(запускает) фай. Понятно обьяснил?
<beznface> ага
<beznface>  gconf-editor
<beznface> как тут это сделать?
<Bemep> что именно?
<beznface> или это не тут ?
<Bemep> и тут тоже
<beznface> ну отображение содержимого
<Bemep> сформулируй вопрос
<Bemep> для чего тебе gconf-editor
<Bemep> ?
<beznface> да этот текст не сюда
<beznface> подскажи как сделать отображение содержимого
<Alagos> Доброе утро
<Alagos> Не ждали? А я приехал к Вам с моря :)
<sanydvk> Всем привет! Народ, а кто-то сталкивался с SCO UNIX?
<sanydvk> Интересует вопрос, как примонтировать винтик с данным зверем под линуксом? там разделы HTFS/EAFS в общем sysv
<Alagos> sanydvk: а если попробовать зайти на него через наутилус, и посмотреть с какими свойствами его примонтировало?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<User154[web]> как настроить Тачпад на Asus K53B
<User154[web]> ?
<sanydvk> Alagos: дело в том, что не монтирует, а какие сетевые службы можно поднять на зверьке 1988 года, кроме ssh? да и как?:)))
<Alagos> sanydvk: да и зачем :)
<User154[web]> Кто нибудь знает?
<User154[web]> как настроить Тачпад ?
<User154[web]> whitesqual ты тут?
<sanydvk> сначало sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<User154[web]> потом?
<User154[web]> sanydvk что потом ?
<sanydvk> а потом, я вот просто погуглил и нашел тебе очень хорошее описание сей процедуры, ибо писать много : http://pingvinus.ru/note/synaptics-touchpad-driver
<User129[web]> а где находится ServerLayout?
<User129[web]> кто знает ?
<Alagos> Чего может падать звук?
<User129[web]>  Sanydvk где  находится ServerLayout???
<sanydvk> если тебе нужен его конфиг, то в XF86config или xorg.conf
<sanydvk> де-то там рой
<Alagos> есть 2 файла. один в директории ~/ а второй в ~/dir1/ как их открыть вимом оба сразу?
<User127[web]> xorg.conf появилось в домашней папке
<User127[web]> как убрать?
<User127[web]> или скрыть?
<Alagos> Скрыть только в наутилусе будет достаточно?
<User127[web]> после утановки тачпада вышел этот файл
<User422[web]> кто знает как на amd geode установить убунту?
<User127[web]> на нем знак замка стоит
<Alagos> User127[web]: так тебе достаточно будет его просто в наутилусе скрыть?
<User127[web]> да
<User127[web]> если не повредит ему
<User127[web]> то можно и так
<Alagos> Можешь попробовать его удалить. sudo su; cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup; rm xorg.conf
<User127[web]> это не повредит настройкам тачпада?
<Alagos> Не знаю, потому и написал cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup - это скопирует его
<Alagos> О! Так можно же проще сделать. sudo su а потом mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup
<Alagos> И перезапустить иксы
<User127[web]> как иксы перезап?
<Alagos> sudo service gdm restart ну или просто сменить пользователя. Эффект тот же
<Alagos> User422[web]: а в чем проблема то?
<User127[web]> при нажатии delete он удаляется и так в корзину
<User127[web]> не работает функция тачпада
<Alagos> Если удаляешь - то не работает тачпад?
<User127[web]> прокрутка тачпадом не работает точнее
<User127[web]> работает тачпад
<User127[web]> прокрутка не работает при косании границ тачпада
<Alagos> Мая нипанимать сути вопроса...
<User127[web]> раньше когда стоял виндоз при косании границ стрелка двигалась самостоятельно вверх и вниз
<User127[web]> при просмотре страниц
<User127[web]> прорутка
<User127[web]> а сейчас не работает
<Alagos> Гуглить
<User127[web]> гуглил сейчас заходил сюда дали ссылку ...
<Alagos> Но мне помниться что у меня на hp тачпад поднялся из коробки
<User127[web]> сделал все как есть
<Alagos> Я бы тебе посоветовал не заморачиватся
<User127[web]> почему?
<Alagos> Есть прокрутка, нет прокрутки... Есть клавиши up и down
<Alagos> Потому что это пустая трата времени...
<User127[web]> на ноуте они не удобно расположены
<User828[web]> Можно ли создать локальную сеть при помощи вай фай?
<sharikoff> многие ученые мужи в 60х годах пытались но так и не смогли
<sharikoff> но тебе выпал шанс
<sharikoff> сделать такую сеть
<User828[web]> помоги.... на одном винда стоит на втором Убунту
<sharikoff> ищи в винде в настройках соединения
<sharikoff> создать сеть компьютер компьютер
<sharikoff> ад хок или как то так
<User828[web]> на каком лучше создать?
<sharikoff> потом убунтой законектишься
<User828[web]> прописывать надо?
<User828[web]> Ip адреса?
<sharikoff> прописывай
<sharikoff> аа ну дык конечно
<sharikoff> если у тя дхцп не поднят то надо
<User828[web]> 192.168.0.1 на втором 2?
<sharikoff> http://elitvinov.bestpersons.ru/feed/post1050351/
<sharikoff> на читай несчастье мое
<sharikoff> 3 миллисекунды поиска в гугле
<User828[web]> можно ли с такой сетью игрушки играть?
<sharikoff> не стоит
<sharikoff> а то затянет
<User828[web]> ))
<sharikoff> и памрешь как китайцы помирают
<sharikoff> за старкрафтом
<Whitesquall> в игрушки вообще играть не стоит )
<sharikoff> я в дурака люблю
<sharikoff> сети ненадо маршрутов никаких тоже ненадо
<sharikoff> ипы навешивать..
 * Whitesquall признаётся, что сам может убить часок, другой, за эмулятором нинтенды )
<sharikoff> в православного соника?
<Whitesquall> не, чип и дейл, "танчики", "чёрный плащ" :D
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну так то да..
<sharikoff> алагос алагос алагос
<Alagos> ?
<sharikoff> ночная бабочка ну кто же виноваааат
<Alagos> ахахах :)
<Alagos> Я не знаю что там у тебя, но отсыпь и мне немного
<sharikoff> =)
<Alagos> я вот думаю, как лучше
<Alagos> открывать 2 файла в виме через -о
<sharikoff> лучше сверху
<Alagos> или через :tabnew
<sharikoff> аа ты не про то..
<Alagos> Сверху не всегда лучше
<sharikoff> лучше по разному
<Alagos> я разочарован...
<User826[web]> доброго времени суток
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> поговори со мной
<sharikoff> мне одиноко тут
<sharikoff> =)
<User826[web]> подскажите каким образом можно заставить приложение в вайне запуститься с высоким разрешением? приложение больше чем 1024*768 не видит, видеокарта asus geforce 220 драйвера пропиетарный, amd64 ядро 2.6.32-5
<XuMuK> а в настройках приложения нет настроек разрешения?
<User826[web]> не более 1024*768
<XuMuK> директ икс приложение требует?
<User826[web]> требует, dx стоит
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, неужели настолько одиноко?)
<sharikoff> угу
<Coldsaw> пичальбида
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> http://macradar.ru/news/nokia-epic-fail/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Macradar+%28MacRadar%29
<sharikoff> эпл зохавывает мир
<Coldsaw> да уж) облажались
<sharikoff> http://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/12058517/2/12058517-12058517-furious-woman.jpg
<zlodead> Доброго времени суток!
<sharikoff> ку
<Coldsaw> доброго :3
<zlodead> Есть вопрос. Можно ли откатить обновления, установленные через менеджер?
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, ты знаешь?
<zlodead> нужно как-то откатить систему до вчерашнего состояния, ибо после обновления началась какая-то чехарда.
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, ну я думаю что нет))
<sharikoff> я тоже нет
<zlodead> :)
<sharikoff> =)
<Coldsaw> бэкап только если есть
<zlodead> все равно спасибо что выслушали)
<sharikoff> да незачто
<sharikoff> заходи еще
<Coldsaw> будем ждать
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> с нетерпением
<zlodead> А что, к слову, за 11.04?
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, ты знаешь?
<zlodead> после обновления при старте предложили установить
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, ну убунту с юнити
<Coldsaw> нарвал этот
<sharikoff> да?
<zlodead> стоит это ставить?
<sharikoff> а я незнал..
<sharikoff> это всего лишь комочек пикселей...
<sharikoff> Coldsaw, кстати
<sharikoff> хотел спросить , кто нарвал или что нарвал
<sharikoff> травки? цветов?
<Coldsaw_> я все пропустила?(
<sharikoff> да
<Coldsaw_> :с
<Coldsaw_> как всегда
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, он решил поставить юнити или нет?
<sharikoff> незнаю
<Coldsaw> sharikoff[away], Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal жи
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет!!! обязательно нужно пересобирать ядро или нет? +)
<paul3> привет всем
<paul3> как настривать сетевой интерфейс через консоль?
<TOR_02_RUS> прив
<dmay> TOR_02_RUS: обязательно!!11 если ты не собирал ядро то ты нипацан!!1
<TOR_02_RUS> +)
<TOR_02_RUS> dmay:  пересборка долгое дело?
<dmay> не, два часа поковырялся, потом ещё полчаса переставил систему с нуля и ещё полтора настроил заново. итого всего 4 часа :3
<TOR_02_RUS> +)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<TOR_02_RUS> ку
<dmay> бю, фринода тупоооой (
<surho> Чего это такая тишина на канале
<paul3> народ, а ssh клиент стоит в убунту 10,10 по умолчанию. а ssh сервер как называется?
<[v-8]_jupiter> openssh-server
<paul3> пасибо) а если я решу с графикой, что лучше использовать?
<marfx000> nx machines
<paul3> спасибо)
<marfx000> vnc очень унылое на узком канале
<paul3> канал 100мегабит, сервер в соседней комнате))
<marfx000> тогда vnc
<paul3> а какой конкретно?
<marfx000> а хз, попробуй linuxvnc,vnc4server
<chapt> господа кто в курсе как в ОО Draw  шаг сетки поменять, захожу в настройки устанавливаю шаг сетки - ему до лампочки, тот же самый остается
<Vladislaw> Всем доброго утра)
<Alagos> кто то может мне внятно объяснить чем роутер от свича отличается?
<skai|offline> Alagos: наличием функций маршрутизации
<Vladislaw> свитч помоему простой "тройник"
<[Raiden]> роутер по-русски - маршрутизатор
<Alagos> Значит роутер раздает инет по ДХЦП, а свичь просто как тройник разбивает канал?
<dmay> свичи - одна из страшнейших ошибок человечества!
<ivan2> Хлопцы, как мплеером двд9 запустить? Не рип, а VIDEO_TS
<[Raiden]> не обязательно по дхцп, можно вручную
<dmay> дхцп - друг человека
<[Raiden]> ivan2: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0811/h_1313064668_4215446_faac66254b.png , а ключи мплейера сам изучай.
<Alagos> Эм
<Alagos> Так а почему свичи - ошибка? Они же нужны для чего то?
<ivan2> данке.
<dmay> ну политики тоже "нужны для чего то"
<Alagos> Значит роутер круче чем свич априори, и доказывать это никак не нужно? :)
<dmay> естественно :3
<dmay> сетка посроенная на куче свичей лагает по определению
<Alagos> Это из за того что роутер использует более высокую сетевую политику?
<Alagos> Или сетевую модель... Или как там ее :)
<dmay> нет, из-за того что свич - тупая железка, а их тыкают куда попало без разбору
 * chapt  вспоминает времена когда сетку делали на хабах
<[Raiden]> после слова делали вспомнил как мне протягивали. Через 11 этажей, с участковым и папкой с кучей бумаг. И я потом участковому литр водки поставил.
<dmay> зачем участковый? присутствовали неадекватные бабушки на верхних площадках? оО
<[Raiden]> в общем нелегкая порой работа у монтажников
<Vladislaw> "неадекватные бабушки" -- они по моему везде присутствуют
<[Raiden]> dmay: ибабки и какой-то распальцованный мужик. Двери ещё все понаставили на этажах. Одну монтажники при мне вскрыти, т.к. влом было ждать когда будет кто-нить :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем цирк
<[Raiden]> ...только об этом никто незнает
<Vladislaw> "распальцованный мужик" -- это еще круче)
<chapt> а провода не перерезали?
<chapt> не было такого?
<Vladislaw> думаю участковый именно для того, чтоб показать что такого делать не стоит, ибо он может и вернуться)
<[Raiden]> Эти монтажники расказывали что в 1 доме хотели пустить с чердака в коридор провод. И просверлили чуваку дыру в туалет
<[Raiden]> и короче он по ней потом к этой сети подключился
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> тогда он имеет не инет а го*но
<Vladislaw> ))
<[Raiden]> хреново в общем померили где сверлить
<novns> [Raiden], http://nag.ru/articles/horror/list.html
<[Raiden]> novns: потом гляну ) серию как досмотрю сериала
<novns> там примеры работы отечественных телефомов
<novns> *телекомов
<Vladislaw> http://img.nag.ru/images/20833/933209755.jpg -- отлично
<Vladislaw> вот почему свитчи -- ошибка человечества? http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13118503965173.jpg
<ivan2> Пацаны. а можно ли смонтировать директорию VIDEO_TS на /dev/dvd? И если да то как
<novns> ivan2, что имеется в виду под смонтировать?
<ivan2> что бы как устройство было
<novns> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> можно , только надо не видеотс а папку выше, что бы видеотс была внутри /media/dvd
<[Raiden]> mount --bind папка папка
<[Raiden]> только, я бы всетаки рекомендовал прочитать справку по мплейер
<novns> vlc, например, нормально открывает такие директории, как двд с меню и т.п.
<[Raiden]> мплейер тоже, но если с консоли , над оключи указать
<novns> [Raiden], нет, ему более странного хочется
<[Raiden]> и я их гуглить не полезу )
<ivan2> Я вот не знаю в чём дело, но при проигрывании vls видео двд9 подтормажиавет
<ivan2> а мплеером - нет, но он через задницу с меню работает
<novns> железо не справляется
<ivan2> Если бы желелзо то и мплеер бы тормозил
<ivan2> я так думаю
<[Raiden]> ivan2: на самом деле у него может быть 2 меню. Точнее ран ьше могло быть, как сча незнаю. 1 мин
<novns> через что играет vlc?
<ivan2> щас гляну
<novns> я всегда перенастраиваю, чтоб через glx
<[Raiden]> novns: влц играет через свои либы
<[Raiden]> а.. вы про вывод
<Vladislaw> http://91.124.42.172/Зобр017.jpg такой пушыстик
<novns> [Raiden], я про вывод
<ivan2> щас стоит x11 video output xcb
<novns> ivan2, ну так можно попробовать другие варианты
<[Raiden]> для нвидии самый быстырй xv , для радеона скорее всего gl - и ещё может зависеть от опций в ксорг конф
<ivan2> ок мерси, потыкаю.
<[Raiden]> novns: http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/mplayer-dvd-menu.html
<novns> glx шустрее, если стоят хорошие драйвера с поддержкой opengl
<ivan2> да это радеон
<ivan2> ноутбучный.
<ivan2> драйвера специально не ставил, стоит 1010 из коробки, ксорг тоже не ковырял
<novns> драйвера лучше поставить бинарные
<novns> но только средствами самой убунты
<novns> вручную не стоит
<[Raiden]> у амдшного драйвера короче есть некотоыре опции  насчет вывода видео, типа Option        "VideoOverlay"
<[Raiden]> и ещё каких-то.
<[Raiden]> точнее не помню - давно юзал
<ivan2> я вот щас интереса ради заглянул в параметры->администрирование. так там откудато взялся ати катлист контрол
<[Raiden]> как вариант sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<ivan2> я его точно не ставил)
<novns> ivan2, там в "дополнительных драйверах" что-нибудь активировано?
<[Raiden]> ivan2: с дровами вместе поставился
<novns> и да, в убунте недавно появилась дурацкая проблема
<novns> они там заоптимизировали всё под юнити
<ivan2> Та вроде нет ничего
<[Raiden]> ну прям всё
<ivan2> У меня нету юнити, 10.10 а юинити вроде тока в 11
<novns> так что если даже юнити отключено, и композитинг не используется - есть трудности у opengl
<[Raiden]> в убунте ради юнити патченый компиз. На этом ВСЁ заканчивается
<[Raiden]> есть кстати хавтоу как откатиться на 0.8.х , т.к. 0.9 эксперементальная ветка
<novns> в частности, vlc через glx играет с плохой синхронизацией
<novns> на старыхъ убунтах всё ок
<[Raiden]> дело в дровах, они меняются. На нвидии видео играется так же ровно как и раньше.
<novns> дело в пропатченых библиотеках иксов
<[Raiden]> хотя без косяков не обошлось. Пришлось менять дрова на долее свежие. Правда косяк был не с видео )
<[Raiden]> novns:  иксы ради юнити никак не патчили
<novns> на соседней генте с распоследними версиями драйверов всё работает
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю
<[Raiden]> novns: ну значит там другая версия ядра или иксов
<novns> [Raiden], там всё самое новое, как принято в нестабильных гентах
<[Raiden]> ну значит и версия дров тоже другая - упираемся в то что я сказал.
<novns> в убунте работают старые версии, до юнити
<novns> начиная с 11.04 - кранты
<[Raiden]> ну , наверное можно и так сказать. Хотя я думаю именно в компизе может ещё дело быть
<novns> я, кстати, сижу на 10.04
<[Raiden]> убунта просто очень широкое слово, у меня например кде :)
<novns> [Raiden], а компиз везде отключен
<novns> он не используется
<novns> точнее, не компиз, а композитинг вообще
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я уже высказал свое мнение. 1. в чем дело может быть описал, 2. то что всё не патчили под юнити сказал тоже.
<[Raiden]> А там как хотите.
<novns> так патчики-то можно проверить
<[Raiden]> надо - проверяй
<ivan2> через glx вроде не тормозит...
<novns> [Raiden], http://patches.ubuntu.com/x/xorg-server/xorg-server_2:1.10.2.902-1ubuntu3.patch
<novns> это было не сложно
<novns> http://patches.ubuntu.com/x/xorg/xorg_1:7.6+7ubuntu6.patch
<[Raiden]> а описание где? или ты предлагаешь в сорцах колупаться?
<[Raiden]> где-то написано что это патч для работы юнити?
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> посмотри  чо внутри
<[Raiden]> этот патч создает в дереве сорцов папку дебиан, так распространяются все деб пакеты
<[Raiden]> оригинал, патч и dsc
<novns> я сам сейчас копаюсь
<novns> нет, там и исходные тексты правятся
<[Raiden]> и кстати, все серьезыне дистры накладывают ощутимое количество патчей на софт. Это только пионеры пересобирают ваниль и больше ничего не делают
<[Raiden]> + как я говорил выше, ради юнити иксы не патчили
<novns> [Raiden], откуда информация?
<novns> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx-installer_8.840-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<novns> вот ещё интересный патчик
<[Raiden]> это моё личное имхо + предоставленный тобой файл вполне доказывает
<novns> проблема в том, что библиотек много, и где искать - не ясно
<[Raiden]> имхо основано на новостях различных, по порту юнити в другие дистрибутивы
<novns> может они libdrm испортили
<novns> а может вообще в mesa покопались
<[Raiden]> очень может быть что испортили - мне как юзеру нвидии это не видно.
<[Raiden]> но ради юнити - нет
<novns> факт отстаётся
<[Raiden]> что конкретная версия дров о тамд тебя не устроила )
<novns> в новых версиях убунты с отключенным композитингом - opengl не умеет вертикальную синхронизацию, хоть убейся
<novns> в новых версиях федоры всё ок
<novns> в генте всё ок
<novns> в старых версиях убунты - всё ок
<novns> оптимизировали ли убунтовцы работу юнити - разумеется
<[Raiden]> я не готов оспаривать с каждым его религиозные взгляды
<novns> со включенным композитингом на некоторых радеонах вертикальная синхронизация не работает нигде
<novns> а значит, они могли её ликвидировать, просто чтоб люди с юнити не наступали на грабли
<novns> логика ясна?
<[Raiden]> логи твоих разбышлений - да. ТОлько она неверная, т.к. основана на неполных данных.
<[Raiden]> м*
<novns> и на опыте
<[Raiden]> ты уже показал свой опыт предоставив патчик выше )
<novns> а в частности, были вот такие баги
<novns> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/748137
<novns> их было несколько, и патчилось там не только юнити
<novns> вот только сложно по багтрекеру сразу патчи разыскать
<[Raiden]> I upgraded from 10.10 - 11.04. The GNOME desktop (Ubuntu Classic) works fine; the Unity one does not. - юнити основан на девелоперсокй ветке компиза
<[Raiden]> и если закрытый драйвер  конкретно от амд, с ним глючит, ещё не значит что каноникал виновата. Если то лько в том, что включили ег ов релиз )
<[Raiden]> хотя конкретно компиз под юнити патчился, тут я не спорю
<[Raiden]> юнити ваще плагин к компизу
<vdrandom> о
<[Raiden]> в общем не всегда дистр виноват иногда апстрим, или писатели дров. например кде 4.7 + свежие иксы + драйвер нвидии ниже 275х = артефакты и  падения плазмы. Можно винить каноникал, а можно прочитать что на ресусах опенсусе это тоже описано :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31459
<vdrandom> [Raiden], http://zerofiles.org/hell/72403e84c0ed198559fe74168f8dc3ca0bb60088.png
<vdrandom> это к нашему обсуждению по поводу возможностей кедотаскбара
<[Raiden]> поставь галку и закрой окно
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0811/h_1313069355_3125150_3fdd11dbf7.png
<novns> а вот пример, как в x-swat откатывают убунтовский патч из-за регрессий
<novns> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/44923522/xorg-server_2%3A1.7.6-2ubuntu7~xup_2%3A1.7.6-2ubuntu7~xup2.diff.gz
<novns> и дело там касается именно glx
<[Raiden]> _fix_crash_with_createglyphset.patch - dupe of patch 110 ^)
<[Raiden]> Я не программер, мне тяжело без описаний. То что внашли баг и закрыли своим патчем - верю )
<novns> нет, там другая история
<[Raiden]> а то что патчили иксы специально для юнити - извините , не могу поверить )
<novns> в штатной убунте пропатчили, а в x-swat патч отменили
<[Raiden]> Я вообще плохо верю без пруфлинков
<[Raiden]> желательно не для программистов
<novns> не для программистов - 10.04 идеальный дистрибьютив, дальше всё хуже и хуже
<[Raiden]> дистр во многом зависит о тапстрима и от дебиана. Фактически сливаются пакеты с дебиана, потом уже что-то пилится, по мере необходимости + местный багрекер - как-то так.
<novns> вот лучше бы что-то не так сильно пилилось
<[Raiden]> Вообще я не пытался спорит ьнасчет изменения софта - так везде.
<[Raiden]> Я просто с конкретным утверждением про юнити не согласен
<novns> не для программистов, цепь событий
<novns> бета-версия - юнити глючит и иногда не работает вообще, с glx проблем нет
<novns> релиз - юнити работает, у glx регрессии
<novns> вопрос - что пропатчили?
<[Raiden]> а версии те же?
<[Raiden]> версия драйвера от амд та же?
<novns> ну да, 10.10
<novns> версии дра1йверов пробовались разные, штатные и из x-swat
<novns> восстановить сейчас не возьмусь
<novns> но речь там не про разные релизы убунты, а про одну и ту же
<novns> бета и релиз
<[Raiden]> Я уже забыл какая пробелма ) Много текста
<[Raiden]> в бете другие версии могут быть, я не просто так спросил
<novns> проблема - регрессии у opengl, после заработавшей юнити
<novns> а точнее
<only_you> как в lxde перенести кнопки налево?
<novns> проблема - регрессии у opengl баже без юнити и любого композитинга, после заработавшей юнити
<[Raiden]> only_you: фиг знает. Нарой документацию про опенбокс
<novns> only_you, кнопки таскать налево - опасно
<novns> ОБХСС с проверкой нагрянет
<[Raiden]> каноникал сильно пропиарила кнопки слева. По ходу там много людей с макбуками
<[Raiden]> в сша они популярны
<[Raiden]> novns: может ты и прав, тогда надо собрать глх нужной версии )
<[Raiden]> нвидия не использует это расширение и я мог не столкнуться
<andrey_> пусть эпл в суд на них подаст за кнопки
<only_you> а как в lxde сменить сочитание клавиш для смены раскладки?
<only_you> немогу найти
<[Raiden]> only_you: в 11.04 глобально раскладка тут less /etc/default/keyboard
<only_you> [Raiden]: спс
<[Raiden]> сложно отвечать про лхде, в дистре где основной гном, сидя в кде.
<[Raiden]> :)
<novns> [Raiden], да, о птичках - соседняя гента периодически обновляется и прошла через все версии ядер, иксов и драйверов
<novns> проблемы встречались, но другие
<only_you> после юнити лхде как глолток свежего воздуха (:
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> а юнити неудобна тем, что скрывает информацию от пользователя
<only_you> только настроек маловато
<novns> ну пусть будет глобальное меню, только проказывайте его всегда
<novns> *показывайте
<[Raiden]> попробуй xfce , оно помощней и вообще может сильно напоминать гном
<[Raiden]> only_you: лхде слишком минималистичен на мой взгляд
<novns> список установленных приложений, который раньше с одного клика был доступен в гномовском меню, теперь надо каждый раз добывать
<[Raiden]> его можно юзать .когда железо не дает выбора
<novns> ну и апплетов стандартных не хватает сильно
<[Raiden]> novns: угу, а на боковой док всё не умещается, есть скролинг, но он скорее бесит и тоже время отнимает
<[Raiden]> мне очень жаль что каноникал тратит на это время
<[Raiden]> и наверное деньги
<novns> каноникал хочет несовместимости с федорой, сюзей и т.п.
<novns> если редхат улучшает всё подряд, начиная с глибц, и отдаёт свои патчи всем
<novns> каноникал вкладывается в развитие своих собственных вещей
<[Raiden]> на самом деле каноникал делает открытые изменения. Это  другие проекты не решили их включать к себе.
<[Raiden]> в общем-то имеют право ) И может быт ькод не очень хороший
<novns> ну да, придумаем ка мы иникаторы для гнома
<enriko_fermi> @voie novns
<enriko_fermi> @voice novns
<novns> и постепенно ликвидируем штатные апплеты
<[Raiden]> novns: для гнома2 это было совсем не лишнее + в гномшелл сделали так же практичеки.
<novns> вот гномешелл тоже мало волнует
<[Raiden]> индикаторы гораздо лучше трея по типу как в винде, т.к. по сути могут групировать софт  в письмо чаты, в микшер плейеры и т.д.
<novns> наверняка сейчас будет несколько форков второго гнома, из них потом самый удачный останется
<novns> [Raiden], апплеты - это не совсем трей
<[Raiden]> есть такая вероятность.
<[Raiden]> novns: а это не апплеты, т.е. это гибрид из апплета и трея.  т.к. запущенные программы в индикаторах свою активность показывают
<novns> да на здоровье
<novns> был апплет томбоя
<novns> умел хоткеи и "кнопки" в списке заметок
<novns> индикатор не умеет ни того ни другого
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> верю.
<novns> в багтрекере советуют прописывать глобальные хоткеи в гноме с запуском томбоя с нужными ключами
<[Raiden]> я юзал notecase , сча cherrythree - томбой не подошел функционально и зависимость от  мона не доставляет
<novns> моно для таких задач как раз подходит
<novns> у параллельного gnote, например, хронически не работают ссылки кириллицей
<novns> потому что у boost не всё гладко с юникодом
<ivan2> ЧТо ж такое то. Качаются три больших торрента, система работает. если при этом врубить видео - глухо виснет, заходил с другой машины по ssh и убивал трансмишн, тогда отвисает.
<ivan2> Что
<ivan2> это может быть?
<novns> это дедлок какой-то
<ivan2> МОжет это быть с хардом проблема? как-то он стучит странно
<ivan2> а что это такое дедлок?
<novns> взаимная блокировка
<novns> у трансмишна попробуй ограничить количество коннектов
<[Raiden]> форк гнома2 впринципе под вопросом. Т.е. никто пока не заявлял. Я бы на это не надеялся особо.
<ivan2> Попробую, спасибо.
<ivan2> может быть такое, что головки харда не успевают и записывать торрент и читать видео? Просто у меня убунта на мааахоньком msiu130 и там ничего такого нет, качает и проигрывает нормально, а на асусе вот такая фигня...
<ivan2> на обоих 10.10
<novns> [Raiden], заявки были - exde и mate
<SergeyIT> ivan2, паленый асус?
<novns> ivan2, проверь с ionice
<[Raiden]> ivan2: может наверное.
<ivan2> да вроде не паленый, новый почти с зимы
<ivan2> зимой брал в смысле.
<novns> дай плейеру приоритет ввода-вывода побольше
<novns> и посмотри, что выйдет
<ivan2> щас попробую
<novns> ещё, как вариант - попробуй играть видео с другого диска
<[Raiden]> буфер в плейере ещё может быть
<Alagos> как в vim удалить строку 10-20
<Alagos> Я так понимаю что :d10,20
<novns> интересные у вас задачи
<novns> чем строки считать. проще выделить блок и удалить разом
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> а зачем их считать? Они пронумерованные
<Alagos> А если там большой объем, то как ты выделишь?
<[Raiden]> любой можно выделить
<[Raiden]> можно постранично пролистать выделя
<[Raiden]> я
<[Raiden]> в нормальном редакторе
<novns> отметить начало блока, перелистать, отметить конец
<[Raiden]> или нажать ctrl+a  , а потом обратить выделение для того что оставить
<[Raiden]> novns: много страниц сразу не увидиш. Тебе надо пролистать вних перед тем как понять сколько строк удалять
<novns> лучше открыть новый файл и перепечатать, что удалять не надо
<[Raiden]> лол
<novns> как вариант - написать вручную патч и накатить его
<Alagos> ппц...
<Alagos> вас послушай....
<novns> мы дурного не посоветуем
<Alagos> полюбасу
<Alagos> Если бы вы еще сказали E488: Лишние символы на хвосте что такое
<Alagos> Было бы вообще жирно
<Alagos> это пишет vim при :d10,20
<[Raiden]> я всетаки думаю, что вим был нужен во времена когда кроме терминалов небыло ничего
<[Raiden]> может быть лет 30-40 назад
<novns> Alagos, :10,20d
<novns> сначала диапазон, потом команда
<Alagos> novns: Вот теперь спасибо, большое спасибо
<Alagos> Можете, если захотите :)
<[Raiden]> у меня в заметках наоборот
<[Raiden]> d30G : Удаляет от текущей строки до 30 строки (включая её)
<[Raiden]> dG   : Удаляет от текущей строки до последней (включая её)
<[Raiden]> 3w : Передвигает курсор вперед на три слова
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Alagos> я хз, но сработало именно так как novns сказал
<novns> я всегда прав
<[Raiden]> )
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: даже тогда вим был не нужен
<[Raiden]> enriko_fermi: очень может быть )
<novns> ви был хорош на телетайпах
<novns> без всяких там дисплеев
<novns> а ed ещё лучше
<Vladislaw> хм в настройках нвидиа можно указать размер экрана 1920x1200, тогда как монитор максимум на 1680x1050, это значит что можно и максимум ставить, или там все разрешения, а не как в винде только поддерживаемые?
<enriko_fermi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/revamped-dash-lands-unity-2d
<[Raiden]> надо недождавшихся ответа в игнор сувать. Что  бы не отвлекали )
<SergeyIT> enriko_fermi, ужасный интерфейс
<enriko_fermi> SergeyIT: вам вантузятнегам не угодить
<SergeyIT> enriko_fermi, я вин уже 3 года не видел )
<enriko_fermi> SergeyIT: знач вантузятнег
<enriko_fermi> минимум 5 лет надо
<SergeyIT> enriko_fermi, неее, минималист )
<enriko_fermi> SergeyIT: некрофил же.мышкотыкательный
<SergeyIT> enriko_fermi, это ты брось... здесь ed вспоминали, так моя первая прога на асме была - текстовый редактор для нестандартного дисплея... )
<enriko_fermi> SergeyIT: вишь:)некрофил:)
<enriko_fermi> и латентный мышкатыкатель
<SergeyIT> enriko_fermi, а ты мышку выкинул и курсор стер?
<enriko_fermi> а я купил ноут и проще хоткеями, чем тянутся к ммышке
<SergeyIT> enriko_fermi, и в интернете тоже?
<enriko_fermi> SergeyIT: ты не слышал, что пробел проматывает страницу?контролтаб переключает вкладки?
<enriko_fermi> ф6 переводит курсор на адресную строку?
<vdrandom> эй, убунтуводы! как там пульс заставить не вырубать другие источники звука, если запущена VoIP софтина?
<enriko_fermi> vdrandom: killall -9 voip-softina
<vdrandom> ок!
<novns> killall - плохой, несовместимый вариант
<novns> лучше pkill
<hobagos> можно как то узнать сколько памяти занимает программа?
<[Raiden]> ты никогда не запускадиспетчер задач в гноме?
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё поставить htop - многим нравится
<hobagos> у меня программка быстро выполняется и выходит
<hobagos> htop кстати классная вещь)
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю )
<Dan`ka> в нетбинсе есть профайлер.. но как его прикрутить к программе..
<rty4047> hobagos:  нужно ps -aux или подобное в цикле на запись в файл  запустить до и ждать пока эта программа выскочит.
<Vladislaw> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Vladislaw> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<Vladislaw> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<Vladislaw> !alternative
<ubuntuhelp> Alternate CD — установочный диск с текстовым инсталлятором. Он может использоваться в тех случаях, когда не возможен запуск графической программы установки. См. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate . См. также !minimal.
<Vladislaw> !soft
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='soft'
<Vladislaw> !analog
<ubuntuhelp> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<Ivan_> привет всем
<Vladislaw> привет
<Philipp2007> хай!
<Ivan_> Я новичок в линуксе и мне необходим аналог Ьшскщыщае Мшышщ
<Philipp2007> =О
<Ivan_> Microsoft Visio
<Iorik> гг
<Iorik> *LOL*
<Ivan_> что посоветуете?
<Vladislaw> "Ьшскщыщае Мшышщ" во загнул
<Vladislaw> таких аналогов нет)
<Vladislaw> !analog
<ubuntuhelp> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<Vladislaw> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<Iorik> dia
<XeuRun> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=119
<Iorik> draftsight
<Ivan_> к-сожалению диа писалась мод сильным воздествием веществ и потому не является аналогом визио
<[Raiden]> как и большая часть программ с открытым кодом )
<Ivan_> ой мен выкинуло
<Ivan_> а как вторая называется?
<Vladislaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663593/
<Vladislaw> как такое лечить, какой из репозитариев оставлять?
<[Raiden]> можно даже погадать какую софтину под марихуаной писали, какую под амфитамином. Вот чего члены проекта гном принимают - загадка для меня.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Vladislaw> они мешают понемного
<Ivan_> судя по третьегному они предпочитают водку.
<Philipp2007> Причем не просыхают уже очень давно
<Ivan_> кстати, список соответствия программ суксь. как можно запихивать в программы под линукс некий  teamviewer который при установке без палева ставит wine а потом на вайн ставит виндовую свою версию?
<Vladislaw> что правда про тима? я его тока скачал, вспомнил
<Ivan_> Думаю, что за такую реализацию линуксовых программ нужно вырывать авторам руки из жопы и вставля^W выкидывать их нафиг
<rty4047> интересно bzip2 и подобные прогресс показывать в процентах?
<[Raiden]> нет
<dmay> а что ета у вас тут интересного происходит?
<Vladislaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663593/ вот, очень интересное
<rty4047> # надо перед дубликатами дописать.
<Vladislaw> какой из них оставить main restricted multiverse
<Vladislaw> блин кто придумал затемнять экран при вводе пароля, ночью клавы вообще не видно(
<Philipp2007> Так а смотрел source.list?
<dmay> Vladislaw: купи лампу, не порти зрение
<Philipp2007> Чего там?
<dmay> цена вопроса - 200р в икее
<Vladislaw> родителям свет мешает
<Vladislaw> но лампа и так есть
<dmay> ну тогда купи отдельную квартиру. хотя это немного дороже...
<Vladislaw> а в соурс листе на первый взгляд все норм, щас открою
<Philipp2007> Есть юсб. Маленькие, подсветка для клавиатуры. И даже вентиляторы. Че только извращенцы к бедным юсб только не подкючают
<Vladislaw> а нагреватель для чашки подставка это ппц
<Vladislaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/663621/ соурс.лист
<Philipp2007> Ага. Осталось только юсб-вагину с подогревом. )) И то не удивлюсь если фантазия китайцев и до этого добралась
<[Raiden]> тапочки с подогревом и новогодня маленькая елка ещё
<[Raiden]> есть
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: реп может быть ещё в /etc/source.list.d
<Vladislaw> а программиста подключающегося к юсб?
<rty4047> ну надо просто молекс розетку на корпус вывести. больше нагрузку держать будет.
<Vladislaw> [Raiden]: /etc/source.list.d ненашел такого файла
<Philipp2007> Не стоит. Горячее подключение молекса может мать навернуть, да и комп в 50 процентах случаев перезагружается
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw: папка. А в ней файлы
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: я наверное букву s пропустил и это папка
<Vladislaw> там ничего такого только соунд
<rty4047> молексы не с матери а с питалки идут.
<Philipp2007> Ну и что? цепи то общие. Я на своем компе так винт убил незнаючи
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw: так а apt-get update ни чего не дает?
<rty4047> значит чего-то там не так. Я своих старых ide несколько  раз на горячую  к батарейке от упса подключал - не сломались.
<Vladislaw> так он и выдал тот результат это я с него на пастебин выложил
<Philipp2007> А чего это за украинские репы? Может их откючить?
<Vladislaw> та не в том вопрос, просто каждых из списка по три, разные названия вот и незнаю какие оставить "main" или "restricted" или "multiverse"
<[Raiden]> это не считалось бы дубликатом
<Vladislaw> "deb http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted multiverse"
<Vladislaw> вот строка, в ней одной как я понял и заданы три рэпозитария
<Philipp2007> Так это разные репы.
<Philipp2007> main -это пакеты входяшие в дистрибутив. restricted - еще чего то там. Я давно видал описание их
<Vladislaw> но все же что-то в них одинаковое что и ненравится апту
<Vladislaw> тогда маин и оставлю проверю)
<Philipp2007> Все отключай. Наверное они просто со штатными дублируются.
<Philipp2007> Vladislaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663631/
<Philipp2007> а вот статья полностью http://citkit.ru/articles/340/
<Vladislaw> "Чтение списков пакетов... Готово      " вот
<Vladislaw> "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/. Это - "головное" хранилище пакетов, имеющее многочисленные региональные зеркала, принадлежность которых к стране указывается стандартным двухсимвольным префиксом, например:
<Vladislaw>     http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - норвежское зеркало,
<Vladislaw>     http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - российское зеркало,"
<Vladislaw> наверняка не стоит отключать украинские репы
<Philipp2007> Ага. Оно самое. А лучше установи ubuntu-tweak. Там почти все нужные репы можно добавить.
<Philipp2007> Ну если они у тебя конфликтуют
<Vladislaw> он уже установлен щас попробую
<bybyby> народ хелп. как удалить fglrx http://pastebin.com/3tCWJNV1
<bybyby> ?
<[Raiden]> тут наверное надо ручками в баз пакетов залезать
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<bybyby> это как?
<[Raiden]> bybyby: 1 из вариантов http://openkazan.info/node/2405 , после чего надо будет переставить пакеты с месой
<[Raiden]> хотя в твоем случае можно по другому. только post-removal поправить
<[Raiden]> или порыться в /var/lib/dpkg/diversions
<[Raiden]> возможно командами можно обойтись - но я не в курсе
<bybyby> ясно. спс.
<[Raiden]> by - Беларусь? :)
<[Raiden]> а нет, неверная догадка
<bybyby> нет украйна
<bybyby> кстати - способ1 непомог
<[Raiden]> способ 1 должен был вытереть пакет из базы вообще
<[Raiden]> т.е. его уже не надо будет сносить, только месу переставить
<[Raiden]> ну или спросишь кого-нить ещё
<bybyby> но в базе он остаеться
<[Raiden]> наверное как непоставленный уже
<bybyby> осталось найти кого нибудь еще :)
<[Raiden]> )
<bybyby> Hp  fglrx
<bybyby> что это значит
<[Raiden]> Hp - это аптитуда пишет?
<bybyby> да
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, но когда установлено пишет i
<[Raiden]> H наверное конфиги остались
<bybyby> glxinfo - double memory free
<Escsun> bybyby, весь лог)
<Vladislaw> все вроде, заодно и обновился, удалил дубликаты, оказалось просто несколько раз повторялись эти строки в разных вариациях
<bybyby> ужос. как поставить эти дрова
<[Raiden]> bybyby: а откуда ты ставишь?
<bybyby> Escsun: вывода аптитуды или бектрайс?
<Escsun> bybyby, glxinfo )
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<bybyby> я уже пробовал из покетов - DRI неработал - тогда я поставил на прямую(без генерации пакета) и тогда начались эти ошибки
<Escsun> работает - не трогай (с)
<bybyby> glxinfo - http://pastebin.com/dw6wGkwk
<Vladislaw> "Игн http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Translation-en" -- что значит "игн", это нормально?
<[Raiden]> почитай руководство. Если ставить не пакетами или не из офиц репов, может понадобиться блеклистить открытый драйвер + передача ядру опции типа nomodeset
<Escsun> bybyby, мощно)
<[Raiden]> а для отката на открытый как правило надо месу переставлять, т.к. LibGL.so заменялся
<Escsun> bybyby, так переломать это надо уметь ))
<bybyby> еще sigterm был
<bybyby> дело в том что у меня неработает менеджер пакетов изза пакета fglrx
<Escsun> bybyby, он пытается использовать fglrx )
<Escsun> не рабочий
<bybyby> почему нерабочий? он уменя счас загружен в ядро
<Escsun> не рабочий)
<[Raiden]> я могу пофиксить если есть доступ по ссш , проблему с пакетами.
<bybyby> с ссш неполучиьтся
<bybyby> так почему он нерабочий?
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда см выше или спроси позже - может нарисуется кто.
<Escsun> вывод не правильный
<Escsun> переломанные либы
<Escsun> я еще удивляюсь
<Escsun> как ты в иксах )
<bybyby> "переломанные" - че это значит
<bybyby> я их не патчил
<[Raiden]> когда у меня была карта от ати , основных проблем было две. 1. не компилился модуль к ядру, 2. компилился , но старый оставался тоже и грузился.
<Escsun> в том смысле что дрова эти совсем не те что надо тебе)
<Escsun> [Raiden], это проблема убунты )
<[Raiden]> ну и сча 3 возможынй вариант - неотключенная часть открытого драйвера в ядре.
<Escsun> [Raiden], с их недоядрами
<[Raiden]> т.е. надо блеклистить
<Escsun> или удалить ... )
<[Raiden]> это лишнее
<Escsun> зато железно)
<Vladislaw> а я себе XP установить хочу, правда не могу диск найти, а пока только образ есть, и где-то были чистые диски
<Vladislaw> блин кто придумал такие тонкие границы окон, неудобно ресайзить
<dmay> Vladislaw: завидуй, завидуй этим грязным вантузятникам :3
<Vladislaw> кто сказал что я им завидую, зачем завидовать если можно и самому винду установить)
<Vladislaw> а все, даже диск ненужен, оказывается можно и образ к виртуальной машине прикрепить
<rty4047> границы окон - fvwm в помощь.
<Philipp2007> А зачем тебе хрюшка на виртуалке? Или поиздеваться не над чем?
<Vladislaw> неохота дополнительно что-то устанавливать, если бы встроенные настройки были
<Philipp2007> Чего именно настроить то?
<Vladislaw> неудобно попадать по границе окна чтоб ресайзить, вот и хотелось это изменить
<aleksei> всем ку
<Vladislaw> а нужно ли разбивать виртуальный жесткий диск для виртуальной машины на несколько или одним разделом пойдет?
<Vladislaw> ку
<Philipp2007> один пойдет. Зачем больше то?
<Whitesquall> Vladislaw: как тебе удобней. Смотри, для чего собираешься делать виртуалку
<Vladislaw> привычно, на Бейсике писал все с использованием диска Д
<Philipp2007> Установи все нужное настрой и просто копии файлов системы гостевой сделай. И в любой момент откатить в рабочее состояние можно
<Vladislaw> вот и хочу туда установить Бейсик ну и дельфи)
<Philipp2007> а ты точно уверен с делфи и бейсиком? может лучше все таки С и GCC?
<Vladislaw> нет я маленький еще для таких вещей)
<rty4047> freebasic в помощь...
<Whitesquall> и виртуалка не нужна будет =)
<Whitesquall> только по c++ Алесандресек всяких не читай )
<Vladislaw> ну я Визуал студию уставлю, там и С есть правда шарп вроде, но виртуалка и для вирусов нужна, скучно мне без них)
<Vladislaw> а так запустил вирус и смотри логи запросов к сети и работы с файлами)
<dmay> лесом цпп, учи C#, нищасный!
<aleksei> ))))))))))))))))))))))
<Vladislaw> пробовал нИосилил а Бейсик легко)
<rty4047> лесом c# - ada Ъ
<Whitesquall> ну почему же? Тот же Qt весьма отличный фреймворк
<Vladislaw> а дельфи по учебе пришлось, у меня аллергия на него, но надо
<Vladislaw> и еще для Явы мобильной там СДК интересный есть с примерами, единственное где я смог написать что-то работающее на телефон
<aleksei> лесом Аду, турбо си самое то !!!
<Vladislaw> так что без виртуалки никак, но и назад к мелкомягким непойду, только как гость будет)
<Vladislaw> просто интересно, у менявыбран тип диска динамически увеличывающийся(30 гиг из 70 свободных), если сделаю два раздела не станет ли размер фиксированным?
<Whitesquall> а вот loki - это ночной кошмар..
<Vladislaw> что за Локи?
<Whitesquall> библиотека для c++, написанная с целью перевести язык на ещё более высокий уровень абстракции
<Escsun> скучно)
<Vladislaw> а  салат сделал)
<amarovita> А я болею =(
<Escsun> из улиток и крабовых палочек ?)
<amarovita> У кого Альфа 3 - живая? Или подождать?
<Vladislaw> Выздоравливай скорее
<Vladislaw> нет из огурцов и помидор
<amarovita> Vladislaw: пасип
<Nor8> Escsun: Из гвоздей мелких и наждачки маринованной ))))
<Vladislaw> нет, это не по мне, такие салаты
<Nor8> amarovita: Альфа это альфа, не стоит спешить с ее установкой
<rty4047> не отказался бы от б/у Альфа станции. С четырьмя слотами под процессорные карты.
<Nor8> rty4047: фантазеръ
<Vladislaw> а я Наруто смотрю :-P
<Vladislaw> "Zhukovsky1 покинул беседу 23:42	
<Vladislaw> Infra_HDC отключился (Quit: I Quit)" -- и все из-за того что я смотрю Наруто???
<Vladislaw> еще и "Nor8" тоже
<Dan`ka> ты становишься опасным для общества)
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: привет)
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, приветик)
<Vladislaw> и чем же я опасен? о_О
<Dan`ka> анимешник)
<Vladislaw> но ведь немножко)
<Escsun> Vladislaw, я так бы не сказал
<Dan`ka> дада) все мы начинали с немножко)
<Vladislaw> "Dan`ka 23:55:34  дада) все мы начинали с немножко)" -- начинали что? подозрительно
<Dan`ka> аниме смотреть)
<Vladislaw> значит и ты анимешница? ^-^
<Dan`ka> была немножко пару лет назад)
<Vladislaw> а что случилось??? :-O
<Dan`ka> лето неожидано закончилось)
<Vladislaw> пару лет назад :-О
<Dan`ka> мне GTO понравилось
<Dan`ka> классное аниме, и смешное)
<Vladislaw> неслышал о таком
<Dan`ka> great teacher onizuka
<Dan`ka> оттак)
<Vladislaw> ну я в основном и не сильно увлекаюсь аниме, так когда скучно *да да именно целыми днями((*
<Vladislaw> звучит подозрительно
<Dan`ka> ага)
<Dan`ka> в википедии есть про это аниме
<Vladislaw> в википеди обо всем немного)
<Dan`ka> бросай наруто.. там и лета не хватит чтобы посмотреть)
<Vladislaw> как я без Наруто, ну я уже на последних эпизодах) жду нового выпуска, а пока фильмы Наруто смотрю
<Vladislaw> "Адзуса Фуюцуки ... Объект пылкой страсти Онидзуки," хм
<Vladislaw> кто такие имена придумывает, это ж если пытаться запомнить имена то о сюжете все забудешь
<Dan`ka> сюжет легко запомнить
<Coldsaw> эмм, вы в курсе что оффтоп запрещен?
<Dan`ka> Coldsaw, специально читала правила.. покажи где..
<Vladislaw> а что аниме здесь как оффтоп о_О на канале Линукса?
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, это не канал Линукса
<Coldsaw> здесь обсуждение вопросов, связанных с убунту. как только нарисуют аниме про убунту, вы сможете его тут обсудить
<vdrandom> у неё просто баттхёрт, что её отсюда пинали за оффтоп :)
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, но я права
<Vladislaw> ну канал Убунту, а она Никс система
<amarovita> Coldsaw: Ну, манга про Убунту уже нарисовали вроде?
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, ты не прав - не вижу особых отличий от вин
<rty4047> как бы пропатчить kde 1.0 под 10.10?
<Vladislaw> ну не мне судить, у каждого свое мнение
<Dan`ka> кому мешает? буду вопросы, поможем..
<SergeyIT> у меня вопрос про убунту... 12.04 (
<Coldsaw> rty4047, боянист
<Coldsaw> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> вы ап чем?
<Coldsaw> inkvizitor68sl, оффтоп
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Dan`ka
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Vladislaw
<Dan`ka> :(
<SergeyIT> Coldsaw, зачем спать опам не даешь?
<Coldsaw> SergeyIT, личная неприязнь к анимешникам)
<vdrandom> а ещё она называет себя няшкой
<vdrandom> :)
<Escsun> вот вот)
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, это не означает что я смотрю эти мультики
<vdrandom> теперь ещё и нам войсы за оффтоп :3
<SergeyIT> Coldsaw, а   личное лучше при себе держать...
<Coldsaw> SergeyIT, то есть оффтопа не было?))
<SergeyIT> Coldsaw, тем по теме не было
<Coldsaw> SergeyIT, существует приват и другие каналы
<[koshka]> всех забанить!
<[koshka]> привет, Сереж
<SergeyIT> [koshka], здорово )
<[koshka]> Инкииии :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: ня )
<[koshka]> мдя... меня бы таким темпом уже бы забанили года 2 назад
<[koshka]> за оффтоп :D
<SergeyIT> [koshka], они за тапки свои боятся... )
<[koshka]> как Скай? :D
<[koshka]> ушла спать)
<[koshka]> завтра ворк
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Dan`ka> все ещё злые?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-12
<sharikoff> Для того, чтобы Степа ел суп быстрее, мама на дно тарелки клала противоядие
<XuMuK> sharikoff, а ты всё скучаешь?))*
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> В девочку Машу никто не бросал мелочь, потому что она была не фонтан.
<XuMuK> гг
<Dan`ka> что слушаете?
<XuMuK> а чо, в прикольных девушег кидают мелочь?))
<XuMuK> Dan`ka, лучше спроси че он курил))
<XuMuK> и есть ли у него отсыпать)
<sharikoff> Безрукий сторож зоопарка Фёдор продолжает верить в то, что крокодилам нравится, когда им чешут носик
<Dan`ka> пожалуй воздержусь..
<sharikoff> Однажды в детсаду все дети лепили из пластилина, а Андрюша был наказан и ковал из стали.
<sharikoff> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-t0xQ1fTCnsQ/TkPvfw8pUMI/AAAAAAAACdg/GPVWAHbDpdE/1.jpg
<XuMuK> пожалуй я щас у себя в папке Downloads сделаю rm -v ./*.{avi,mkv,torrent,deb,zip,gz}
<XuMuK> а то засрало её неподеццки
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, ты уже который день то скучаешь?)
<sharikoff> второй
<Coldsaw> sharikoff, что-то случилось?
<sharikoff> скучно просто
<Coldsaw> понятно
<User057[web]> доброго утра
<Vladislaw> и тебе доброго
<Vladislaw> наверное и спать пора)
<User057[web]> у меня вопрос
<Vladislaw> ну не факт что у меня ответ
<User057[web]> логично XD
<User057[web]> сходу меня мне настроение поднял=))
<Vladislaw> :)
<User057[web]> я тока с работы пришел=)
<User057[web]> сон пропал=)
<Vladislaw> это что же за работа
<User057[web]> я сварным работаю=)во вторую смену=)
<Vladislaw> тогда понятно
<User057[web]> возможно утебя и будет ответ на мой вопрос=)
<Vladislaw> пока не зададите вопрос так и не узнаем
<User057[web]> пробовал зайти  на этот канал через xchat,и не получилось (
<Vladislaw> как это проявилось, ошибка если да то текст ее
<User057[web]>  Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.63   Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/  Tcl interface loaded  Perl interface loaded  Python interface loaded * Ищу #ubuntu * Неизвестный хост. Возможно, вы ошиблись?
<Vladislaw_> z ctqxfc c ytuj
<Dan`ka> irc.freenode.net (порт 6667)
<Dan`ka> а потом аж канал
<Vladislaw_> я сейчас с него
<Coldsaw> #ubuntu-ru же
<Dan`ka> с виду будто ты в хост вписываешь канал
<Vladislaw> наверное так и было
<User057[web]> спасибо большое=)
<Vladislaw> эх, ладно всем спокойной ночи,  я спать
<User057[web]> спокойной ночи=)
<User057[web]> помогло=)
<Y2k> всё отлично=)получилось=)большое спасибо за помощь!!=)
<Y2k> аууу=)есть не спящие?=)
<Dan`ka|sleep> все спит
 * Dan`ka|sleep ложится спать
<Y2k> ну тогад всем приятных снов=)
<Y2k> !рудз
<Y2k> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Y2k> !search
<ubuntuhelp> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Y2k> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<Y2k> рудз
<Y2k> help
<Y2k> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Y2k> !help
<Y2k> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Y2k> quit
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет
<Alagos> убунту 10.04, начал прерываться звук через небольшой промежуток времени. В пиджине прерывается после отправки некоторых сообщений, при проигрывании видео - через секунд 10-15 обрыв звука и все
<Alagos> убунту 10.04, начал прерываться звук через небольшой промежуток времени. В пиджине прерывается после отправки некоторых сообщений, при проигрывании видео - через секунд 10-15 обрыв звука и все
<Alagos> Что это может быть?
<MagicLover> Привет.
<MagicLover> Подскажите, как мне сохранить контакты от аськи?
<MagicLover> В пиджене или где ещё это можно сделать?
<Alagos> А зачем?
<Alagos> Они же на сервере сохраняются
<MagicLover> На случай если аську стырят.
<sharikoff> =)
<Umren> пароль смени в аське на md5 хеш
<Alagos> Это мысль!
<Umren> сомневаюсь, что это кто то взломает :D 5f4dcc3b5aa765d61d8327deb882cf99
<Umren> ну не в этом десителетии
<Umren> кроме того кому нужна твоя аська?
<Umren> у тебя номер трехзначный что ле?)
<[TridenT]> кто-то всё еще пинает труп айсикушечки О_о
<Alagos> У него девятизнак! А они скоро закончатся и выростут в цене :)
<Alagos> [TridenT]: А что пинаешь ты?
<Umren> помойму новая кровь уже давно сидит только вконтакте
<Umren> а асечку сейчас мало людей заводят
<Umren> из новоприбывших
<[TridenT]> новая кровь как и старая пользует расово православный жабер
<[TridenT]> а контакты эти ваши сплошное и кромешное обиталище школьников и офисных жителей
<Umren> коих 99%
<alexzulu> в аське пароль не более 8 знаков. остальное попросну не учитывается.
<alexzulu> *попросту
<Dimaro> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.0.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 3.1-rc1-git6; the latest beta kernel is 3.1-rc1.
<Alagos> А как можно в жаббер контакты из аськи перенести, что бы с ними можно было общаться?
<sharikoff> угумс
<sharikoff> через транспорт
<Alagos> а для украины есть какой то глобальный джаббер сервер?
<mr-proper> или тупо рассказать про жабер
<MagicLover> Я вконтакте захожу раз в пару месяцев. По просьбе жены подтвердить фотографии. :D
<Alagos> Стабильный или что то такое
<mr-proper> Alagos: жабер децентрализован
<mr-proper> Alagos: ты можешь юзать любой сервер
<mr-proper> Alagos: можешь поднять свой и все равно общаться со всеми
<mr-proper> Alagos: если у тебя почта яндекса или гугла - у тебя уже есть жабир
<mr-proper> jabberworld.info читать до просветления
<Alagos> Есть почта гугла
<Alagos> Я читаю его
<Alagos> а что лучше, сделать новую учетку или юзать gmail-овскую с ограничениями?
<lexxx> эээ человеки.  подскажите плиз , как мне в файрфокс панель гугл воткнуть??? с помощью аддон комотабилити или как его там не выходит!
<lexxx> Раньше работало! вчера ось переставил - и не работает ето расшироение
<mr-proper> Alagos: с какими ограничениями, гений муниципального пошиба?
<lexxx> на мозилла айрц у буржуев спрашивал - не ответани привета (((
<mr-proper> Alagos: ограничения могут быть в возможностях тех, кому мерещятся ограничения там, где их нет
<Alagos> mr-proper: http://www.jabberworld.info/Google_Talk#.D0.9E.D1.81.D0.BE.D0.B1.D0.B5.D0.BD.D0.BD.D0.BE.D1.81.D1.82.D0.B8_.D1.81.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B2.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B0
<mr-proper> Alagos: и чем это отменяет твою фразу?где то про ограниченность стоит?
<lexxx> блин че нигде не помогут чель???? Во всем инете - работает работает, а у меня ни хрена ето расширение не работает!
<Alagos> mr-proper: если нет обоюдной авторизации - то нельзя ничего писать, транспорт всегда сам включается, если в нем зарегится и.т.д
<Alagos> Ну написано же что это особенности джабера gtalk
<|rapidsp|> lexxx: втдтма никто не юзает эту чудо-штуку
<Alagos> Вот и спрашиваю, нормально ли это. Может во всех жаберах так
<mr-proper> Alagos: и чем это ограничения?если ты вручную ставишь требовать авторизацию в аське - это не ограничения?транспорт можешь и отключать.спокойно.
<Alagos> lexxx: юзай хром и не парься
<Alagos> Если Вы зарегистрируетесь на транспорте, транспорт всегда будет подключаться автоматически, ручное подключение транспорта сделать невозможно
<lexxx> блин плохо че фф не юзают. Блин хром и хромиум выбешивают!
<Alagos> Тю... Нормальные браузеры
<lexxx> Каждый раз при запуске пароль просят
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> Это только у тебя так
<|rapidsp|> видимо пароль на сайт
<lexxx> сам удивляюсь как не запустиш - требуют авторизации
<lexxx> какой пароль на сайт?
<|rapidsp|> меня этим помнится реконк не устроил
<|rapidsp|> а какой пароль то просит?
<lexxx> от связки ключей основная
<|rapidsp|> хы
<lexxx> тупо каждый раз так вводить блин
<lexxx> так я против хрома ниче не имею! нормальный! но пароль выбешивает
<lexxx> если кто знает подскажите нормальный переводчик на оперу
<|rapidsp|> я тож против хрома нисе не имею... и хрома не имею :)
<chebureque> кто пробовал зацепить учетку вконтакте через xmpp в pidgin?
<lexxx> чеб и нттрs переводил
<|rapidsp|> а гугл не переводит чтоли?
<lexxx> в смысле гугл?
<lexxx> отдельно переводчик? неудобно
<|rapidsp|> translate.google.ru
<|rapidsp|> как то так
<lexxx> не то , есть и аддон на фф на его основе, не плохой, кстати но защищенный траф не переводить
<Vladislaw> в строку перевода гугла введите ссылку
<lexxx> блин гугел оборзел савсем, спецом панель для фф не делает, чеб на хром подсаживались((
<lexxx> ага попробую
<mr-proper> @voice lexxx
<lexxx> и кстать я неделю назад его с аддоном компатабилити ставил! без проблем!
<Vladislaw> и за что его?
<lexxx> А ща они удумали - жмеш установить , а тя на страницу справки кидает, тип мол нет для фф5 панели, ява скрипт выруцбил, скачал и все равно - не совместим(((
<|rapidsp|> ну если не совместим
<Vladislaw> посоветуйте виртуальную машину в которой можно делать резервные копии, как в виртуал боксе снимки состояния, но чтоб сними между собой не зависели, тоесть альтернатива физическому копированию файлов виртуальной системы
<mr-proper> Vladislaw: виртуалбокс
<|rapidsp|> советую! (С) :)
<Vladislaw> так дело в том что там снимки зависят между собою, тоесть невозможно создать два снимка системы, один для работы в ней, а второй чисто для проверки хлама
<lexxx> лан спасибо что ответили хоть)))) пойду буржуинов на мазилле донимать )))
<Vladislaw> удачи
<lexxx> ))
<Uragan> всем привет!
<Vladislaw> привет
<richard_castle> Uragan: сделай /join #calculate-ru и не мешай нам
<vadimkiselev> Здравствуйте, ноутбук (Acer 3820TG, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 + Встроенная видеокарта) при загрузке показывает черный экран. иногда получается загрузиться. Если включить в биосе только ati видеокарту, то работает нормально. В чем может быть проблема?
<Uragan> richard_castle: зачем? я ващет именно сюда зашел.
<Alagos> Блин
<Uragan> такой вопрос. на ноуте убунта 11.04. настроил при закрывании крышки блокировать экран. но когда я открываю крышку. нет окна куда вводить пароль
<Alagos> как добавить icq транспорт через гмейловский джабер?:
<Uragan> приходится вырубать и вновь запускать. что можете посоветовать?
<Uragan> никто не подскажет??
<Uragan> ребят?
<richard_castle> а ты рпобовал при этом нажать на любую кнопку?чтобы вызвать окошко?
<Uragan> да
<vpol> однако.
<Uragan> м?
<aurodionov> хм ..........странно , у меня работает слип на буке
<vpol> не,  я так. давно тут не был.
<Uragan> вот опять
<Uragan> хоть затыкайся. не появляется поле
<Uragan> что мб?
<Uragan> на тачпад реагирует..
<Uragan> можно было найти поле для ввода(курсор сменился) но ткнув туда и введя пароль ниче не изменилось.
<Uragan> повторив эту операцию еще раз и попробов второй - поле не нашлось
<Uragan> мыслей нет ни у кого?
<Vladislaw> !analog
<ubuntuhelp> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<Uragan> мда. вас мого, а толку мало :((
<Vladislaw> Uragan: ну вот Петровича обидел
<Uragan> Vladislaw: ну я не хотел! :(
<andrey_> что за тема тут: http://b.wearehugh.com/dip3/ubu-install-4-select-idle.png
<Vladislaw> VMWare ToolBox даже не запускается
<Vladislaw> или он консольный, или ему что-то нужно?
<Vladislaw> на скриншоте интегрированная среда разработки на питоне, а в чем вопрос
<andrey_> лол, я знаю что там
<andrey_> тема оформления как называется кто нибудь знает?
<Vladislaw> так вот какой вопрос)
<andrey_> лол, щас пробовал эклипс под вендой, запускаю его создал апп и касперский сожрал весь CPU и RAM :D
<andrey_> пришлось резет делать
<Vladislaw> касперскому ява не нравится?
<Dan`ka> плохая ночь..(
<andrey_> хз, явы не было вроде в процессах
<Vladislaw> а эклипс
<andrey_> ну да, он его походу и проверял
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: почему?
<whitesquall> а эклипс не на яве? =)
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw, не могла заснуть (
<Vladislaw> не знаю на чем, но для явы
<andrey_> на яве
<andrey_> но у меня сам эклипс в исключениях был
<andrey_> а JVM не было в процессах
<andrey_> то есть jre
<Vladislaw> Dan`ka: сочувствую, мне выспаться недали
<Vladislaw> ну что-то от вы должно быть во врем компиляции
<Vladislaw> *явы
<andrey_> да я даже не компилировал еще ничего, только начал код писать и всё зависло, таск менеджер открыл и там касперский все сожрал
<Vladislaw> странно, возможно эклипс ни причем?
<Vladislaw> а повторить действия?
<andrey_> в яве же есть защитные ограничения? можно всю ее добавить в исклюения антивируса?
<Vladislaw> ну сама ява думаю не нуждается в проверке.
<Vladislaw> по крайней мере надеюсь что не нуждается
<andrey_> добавил, вроде не зависло, пока :)
<vadimkiselev> Здравствуйте. Ноутбук (Acer 3820TG, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 + Встроенная видеокарта) при загрузке показывает черный экран. иногда получается загрузиться. Если включить в биосе только ati видеокарту, то работает нормально. В чем может быть проблема?
<whitesquall> в /var/log копаться надо на наличие всяких ошибок
<Vladislaw> но копаться с лайвсиди, чтоб система не затерла логи
<andrey_> да просто он пытается загрузиться с интеловской картой,  а для нее дров не стоит вот и черный экран
<Uragan> у меня тоже интеловская. и все норм
<richard_castle> andrey_: садись, два
<Uragan> asus x5dij
<Uragan> хых. richard_castle :D
<andrey_> richard_castle ~ ??
<richard_castle> andrey_: будешь спорить с учителем - кол поставлю.а теперь открой учебник на главе "предустановленные пакеты" и читай про полный набор открытых дров под видяшки, включая интелы
<vadimkiselev> whitesquall: Vladislaw: вот, что пишет - hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x170500
<vadimkiselev> хотя нет, это звук.
<andrey_> richard_castle ~ спасибо учител
<andrey_> :D
<Umren> thunar кто нидь юзал? как оно? а то nautilus слишком уныл, подумываю об альтернативе
<Umren> вот еще кой то pcmanfm есть
<only_you> Umren: советую pcmanfm)
<Umren> only_you: работает быстрее, но киллерфич чето невижу )
<only_you> ну тогда долфин, если тебе свестелки-перделки нужні
<Umren> не, там кутэ
<only_you> mc?)
<Umren> консоль тогда уж.
<dmay> Umren: ня! давай по пунктам, чего тебе в тунаре не хватает?
<Umren> я поставил по рекомендации pcmanfm
<Umren> напоминает наутилус, но с табами и побыстрее работает
<Umren> thunar не юзал
<Umren> я хочу какой-нидь убойный функционал изкаробки
<Umren> в thunar есть7
<richard_castle> Umren: cnfdm tvfrc ;t
<richard_castle> Umren: ставь емакс же
<Umren> операционная система с редактором?
<dmay> Umren: "какой-нидь" удобный функционал есть и в китаефоне за 20усд. тебе что именно надо?
<Umren> dmay: что нидь, что бы меня удивило
<Umren> и оказалось полезным
<dmay> Umren: обои с геениграми из коробки тебя удивят?
<Umren> нет
<Umren> это не функционал
<dmay> ты интересный человек...
<Umren> да и в чем польза черных властелинов на обоях?
<Umren> это только в майкрософт полезно наверное)
<only_you> Umren: может тебя больше семерочка удивит?)
<Umren> там в каждом отделе такой работает, наказывает провинившихся виндузятников
<dmay> функционал - эстетический + разгрузка глаз от однообразных цветовых схем
<dmay> ну и удивлять должно, по идее, как ты и хотелд
<Umren> only_you: чем? проводником?
<Umren> only_you: он уныл чуть более чем полностью
<only_you> bv cfvsv
<Umren> only_you: а емакс как fm работает ?
<Umren> просто его долго учить, а сейчас мне это некстати :D
<Umren> там же over 9000 клавишосочитаний
<|Amblnb|> Навешай скрытых препядствий на наутилус и тему смени, будет потом удивление когда для открытия папки понадобится станцевать с бубном ))
<only_you> Umren: мб елементари или как там его
<Umren> |Amblnb|: тормозной он
<only_you> тот патченій наутилус
<only_you> віглядит няшно, имхо
<Umren> ну база одна.. он тормозной как проводник в семерке
<only_you> тогда псменфм
<Umren> правда в семерке еще хуже, там из-за эксплорера вся система висит
<|Amblnb|> Зато привычно для новых пользователей ))
<only_you> помню в хр проводник часто пада :-D
<only_you> л
<|Amblnb|> Он просто иногда подымался..
<only_you> гг
<Vladislaw> format c: в кнсоли не работает на винде(
<|Amblnb|> Типа Ц есть в лине чтоб работать в нём
<Vladislaw> на виртуалке пробовал хотел узнать восстанивится ли система снимком от виртуал бокса
<Umren> dmay: книгу рабы майкрософт не читал?
<dmay> Umren: не. но по названию и так всё понятно )
<Umren> dmay: почитай http://bit.ly/nsXZmb
<Umren> не, ты удивишься :)
<|Amblnb|> Рабы мелкасофта, зомби огрызка. Куда катицо мир...
<dmay> Umren: алсо, купи уже себе нормальное железо, грязный нищеброд. а то експлорер у него тормозит... :/
<Umren> dmay: когда это квад кор перестал быть нормальным железом?
<Umren> dmay: купи глаза :)
<dmay> Umren: коупленд? сразу лесом же
<dmay> Umren: ну я хз что ты с ним делаешь, у меня ни на одном из 3х ноутов и 2х компов ничего не тормозило :\
<Vladislaw> как в гноме отключить опцию отвечающую за разворачивание окна на весь эран при приближении к верхней границе
<Vladislaw> на компизе
<Umren> dmay: тебе сравнивать не с чем.
<Umren> dmay: на 5 компах вин7 стоит, ну что с тебя взять?
<Umren> у тебя уже глаза замылились все и еле видят :D
<Umren> продай 3 ноутбука, купи макбук
<dmay> Umren: есть с чем. на 2х ноутах и одном из компов были бубнты разных годов. сейчас осталось только на одном. и то не работает. обновился же
<Umren> dmay: генту ставь, ага. убунта для обновления не презназначена абсолютно
<dmay> Umren: запишись уже в спортзал какой нить, жирок согнать :/
<Umren> давно уж )
<dmay> про то что убунту обновлять нельзя я знаю. но я решил стать потреблядью и использовать софт так, как он настроен из коробки :3
<Umren> если даже винда после хп>vista>win7 загинается :D то что тут про убунту говорить? :)
<richard_castle> @voice Umren dmay
<Vladislaw> ау помогите
<Vladislaw> не могу окно перетащить к верху экрана оно сразу разворачивается(
<Umren> gnome2?
<Vladislaw> да
<Umren> у мя такая же фигня, регулярно :D
<Vladislaw> 2.32.1)
<Umren> раздражает весьма
<Vladislaw> альт и левая кнопка мыши и брать не за верхнюю часть так можно, но все время к альту лезть день
<Vladislaw> *лень
<Umren> не, мы о разном, я когда resize окна делаю, то бывает оно вылетает в fullscreen
<richard_castle> настрйо компиз, чтобы он не разворачивал окна, подносимые к верхнему краю и все
<Vladislaw> да о разном, так я и ищу такую опцию, но где она спрятана
<|Amblnb|> В компизе..
<Vladislaw> кэп?
<|Amblnb|> уху
<|Amblnb|> Удали папку ~/.compiz
<|Amblnb|> Или переименуй
<Vladislaw> О.о ну да, со всеми настройками
<|Amblnb|> Зато исправит ))
<Vladislaw> да но какой ценой, пересмотрел раздел управление окнами ненашел(
<|Amblnb|> Ценой одного-двух часов перенастройки компиза с пошаговой проверкой на появление багов после внесения изменений...
<Vladislaw> ну это не баг а фича, но мне то она мешает
<|Amblnb|> Пользуйся методом научного тыка. Отключи модуль и смотри что будет, потом включи и отключай следующий..
<Alagos> Ну вот. Теперь у меня есть jabber
<Vladislaw> таким методом я уже переустанавливал Убунту)
<Alagos> Осталось только понять как решить вопрос с именами новых контактов
<Umren> Alagos: если у тебя есть почта яндекс или гугл, у тебя уже был джаббер :D
<Umren> или даже вконтакте %)
<Alagos> Umren: Вконтакте работает только с другими вконтакте. Про гмейл я не шарил. И icq транспорта у меня не было :)
<|Amblnb|> Только контакт помоему дальше контакта неидёт
<Umren> ну ладно) не проверял) гугл и яндекс работают норм
<|Amblnb|> Гугл и яша могут даже со своими доменами работать
<richard_castle> но яша не нужно
<|Amblnb|> А на гугле можно и видеозвонки делать
<Vladislaw> ааа ура нашел, в Грид - Еджес кто его туда запрятал
<Umren> |Amblnb|: вывод? гугловский джаббер еще и звонилка и показывалка
<Umren> где  в гноме настроить дефультное положение при октрытии нового окна?
<|Amblnb|> Нед, он просто может заменять скайп. А вообще они стремятся предоставить всё что только можно и низя из одного источника..
<|Amblnb|> дефульное положение, это новая поза из камасутры?))
<Umren> оно открывается всегда в верхнем левом углу.
<|Amblnb|> Как и буквы русского языка. Но зачем их писать и нихнего заднего в верхний левый?
<dmay> Umren: за слово "дефультное" ты будешь гореть в аду. ведь есть замечательное русское слово "дефолтное" >.<
<Umren> dmay: по делу лучше скажи чо нидь
<Umren> знаешь/нет
<dmay> Umren: по делу не так интетесно :3 а вообще, если компиз, то там должна быть фиговина с названием типа Put Window
<Umren> dmay: не нашел xD
<Umren> есть кой то put, но не помогает
<dmay> ну и чего с тобой общацца, если ты даже тупой компиз настроить не можешь? :3
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь знает, где лежат правила для приложений, которые аппармор создает?
<himik220> всем привет!
<Vladislaw> на вайне иногда звука в контре нет, что это может быть?
<Vladislaw> и еще и инет пропадает в Убунту когда КС по сети играю
<Whitesquall> запускай из консоли и смотри, какие ошибки
<Raiden_> может чего-то из железа отваливается из-за перегрева или 100% нагруза? :)
<Vladislaw> нагрузка это возможно, я еще копирую файлик в 10 гиг) но загружена четверть системы всего
<Whitesquall> да, за нагревом тоже следить постоянно надо :)
<Vladislaw> ну ладно звук, а сеть то почему?
<Whitesquall> /var/log/messages проверял?
<only_you> Vladislaw: звук будет если снесеш пулсу
<only_you> с алсой звук не пропадает
<Whitesquall> Raiden_: опять твой любимый совет дают =)
<Vladislaw> он есть но не всегда, в одном из ста процентов пропадает
<Vladislaw> тоесть это второй раз пропал за все время запусков
<Raiden_> Ну может оно и правильно
<Vladislaw> /var/log/messages нету такого пути
<Whitesquall> конечно, ты ж небось в группе adm то не состоишь? )
<Vladislaw> только пользователь, простой пользователь
<just> подскажите, почему установщик ubuntu 11.04  не видит винт?
<just> fdisk видит, я даже создал раздел
<just> ни с лив сиди ни просто при установке
<vladim> just, лив на ошибки проверял?
<just> я с него ставил уже систему...
<Vladislaw> "VirtualXP.vdi' with UUID {94b7b53b-b04a-4848-ba87-763c3179881d} already exists." - что это и как исправить, переместил жесткий диск виртуальной машины, теперь хочу создать новую виртуальную машину используя этот диск
<skai> заметьте.он даже ради приличия не описал свое железо.наверное у нас в мире существует одна единственная материнка с одним единственным контроллером и один единственный хард.
<skai> Vladislaw: у тебя в школе был французский или немецкий?
<vladim> just>биос посмотрибможет доступ закрыт или еще что..
<Vladislaw> только русского пол года и английский(оба мы пропустили)
<Nor8> skai: )) Плохой русский там был )))
<skai> Vladislaw: ну раз ты английский учил и не знаешь - твои проблемы.что это тебе уже рассказано.и из этого следует логические действия по исправлению
<Vladislaw> я его удалил с предидущего места, он там уже никак не может использоваться та и чем
<skai> хотя бы одна запятая...мало, но что есть...
<Vladislaw> вряд ли проблема решится не сделай я ошибок при ее описании
<Raiden_> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/615338/
<Umren> где купить?:)
<Whitesquall> http://robocraft.ru/blog/news/576.html
<dmay> шорты менее Ъ но более ня
<skai> с тем же успехом мона и выключать телефон и убирать батарейку
<skai> все равно нафиг он без 99% сигналов?
<dmay> PARANOID_MODE_ON
<Noob[web]> приветствую!Убунту 10-10, устанавлю офф скрипт на радиокарту ЦИско под рутом, а он мне пишет, что не под рутом.
<dmay> а ты в кусре, что даже выключенный мобильник что-то там посылает базовым станциям?
<dmay> и даже без батарейки посылает
<dmay> и камера всё время работает и сливает картинку в фсб!
<dmay> а так - засунул в трусы и всё, счастье, большой брат не следит!
<dmay> PAARANOD_MODE_OFF
<dmay> Noob[web]: так может того? не под рутом?
<dmay> как делаешь "под рутом"?
<Noob[web]> ну если я вошёл под рутом, если в терминале пишет рут@имя, то какого...не понятно(
<dmay> there is no 'root' in ubuntu
<dmay> как вошёл?
<dmay> прям на экране логона - root/pass?
<Noob[web]> под юзером сделал пароль, затем логаут и логин под рутом)
<dmay> Noob[web]: да гореть тебе в аду, грязный еретик!!111!!1
<dmay> sudo для кого придумывали?
<Noob[web]> все права есть, папку создать могу в opt, чего не мог юзверем... Скрипт косячный?
<dmay> логинься обратно по человечески, запускай скрипт из терминала через sudo
<Noob[web]> судо)) стаж 1 день в линуксе.
<Noob[web]> через судо тоже самое пишет
<dmay> и выбрось свою книжку "линупс за 24 часа", иди на ubuntu.ru вики почитай
<Noob[web]> да такое впечатление, что через радиокарту никто не работает в линуксе
<dmay> если через суду тоже не работает, значит скорее всего скрипт кривой
<dmay> ну или ты просто ридми по установке не читал
<dmay> патамушта радиокарты это ошибка эволюции
<Noob[web]> в ридми написано "sh  и скрипт"
<Noob[web]> ыы
<Noob[web]> нуну.
<dmay> а кроме sh скрипт?
<Noob[web]> а ещё. Под рутом не работает нетворк манагер?
<dmay> именно ошибка. как и ноуты без вайфая.
<dmay> а стационарники должны работать по шнурку, ибо нефиг
<Noob[web]> мне выгоднее с радиокарты) но смысл понятен
<Noob[web]> под юзером когда вхожу - сразу появляется окнос выбором соединения. А под рутом нет. Где включить или глянуть список доступных?
<dmay> Noob[web]: отключить обратно рута и жить по человечески
<Noob[web]> а ещё в 10-10 СД версии дофига непереведённого
<Noob[web]> странно.
<Noob[web]> с этого сайта качал.
<dmay> а ещё есть пакеты с русским языком в репах, ога
<Escsun> Привет всем 0
<{-_-\\\> hi -.-
<dmay> {-_-\\\: что сломал?
<{-_-\\\> dmay: руку
<{-_-\\\> почему интересуешься?
<Alagos> У меня падает звук через некоторое время. Убил пульс - но трабл так и остался. Иногда при долгом проигрывании музыки, которой я не слышу, в браузере, страница виснет. А при попытке сделать upgrade комп уходит в ребут
<dmay> {-_-\\\: в гуг^W скорую
<{-_-\\\> да не, так нормально
<{-_-\\\> можно двигать в любую сторону
<Alagos> Ввожу sudo apt-get upgrade. Пишет что 9 пакетов недоустановлены или недоудалены. Ввожу sudo dpkg --configure -a оно пишет что то про depmod а как доходит до чего то с ядром - комп тупо уходит в ребут. Что делать?
<skai> apt-get install -f gjghj,eq
<skai> попробуй*
<Alagos> выкинуло. Никто ничего не писал?
<skai> Alagos: мне лень повторять
<Alagos> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<Alagos> Только что попробовал удалить пакеты - снова кинуло в ребут
<Alagos> Оно чего то лезит к ядру
<skai> лезь в логи и смотри с чего ребутает
<Alagos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/664382/
<Alagos> Это или не те логи, или я не вижу причины
<Alagos> dmesg | tail же?
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты не помнишь это так?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: неа
<Sergey_IT> ку
<dmay> ктотут?
<aleksei> всем ку
<dmay> aleksei: что сломал?
<aleksei> )))
<aleksei> мозг сломал
<dmay> это не к нам, это в скорую
<UNIm95> привет всем
<dmay> UNIm95: что сломал?
<UNIm95> dmay: не совсем сломалю а новое взял)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, чего починил? ;)
<dmay> а, обновления штоле? :3 что отвалилось?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ничего, у меня всё работает 8]
<Sergey_IT> dmay, у меня тоже (
<dmay> Sergey_IT: тоскливо, правда? (
<Sergey_IT> ага
<vladim> всем привет))
<UNIm951> (21:53:39) UNIm95: dmay: не совсем сломалю а новое взял)
<UNIm951> (21:54:57) UNIm95: dmay: да и новую лисицу залил
<UNIm951> (21:55:30) UNIm95: dmay: а она пароли не подхватила
<dmay> UNIm951: лучшая новая лисица это стабильный хром )
<UNIm951> dmay: согласен
<Sergey_IT> UNIm951, новое - это хорошо забытое старое )
<UNIm951>  Sergey_IT:новое - это хорошо сломанное старое )
<vladim> народ! а как на канале устанавливается имя к кому хочеш обратиться?))
<Sergey_IT> UNIm951, можно и так )
<UNIm951> vladim ник вставь
<vladim> вручную?
<UNIm951> vladim первые буквы +таб
<Sergey_IT> vladim, талепать, если руками не получится
<vladim> UNIm951, понял спасиб)))
<UNIm951> 2 вопроса есть:
<UNIm951> как заставить моззилку подхватить пароли со старой версии?
<UNIm951> почему у меня с моззилкой рвёт инет?
<dmay> UNIm951: потому что последняя адекватная мозила была фф 2.6
<UNIm951> dmay 3.6 однако!
<dmay> не, 3ка уже тормозным глюкаловом была
<Whitesquall> 5-я версия отлично работает :)
<TBAPb> 8 говорят нормальная
<Sergey_IT> dmay, 3.6 - нормально работает
<skai> есть только гугл хром и хромиум - пророк его
<UNIm951> Whitesquall: у меня 5 тая при подбросе старого файла настроек не подхватывает пароли но их сохранение видно
<Sergey_IT> skai, аминь забыл )
<skai> UNIm951: заюзай фф синк и удали старый профиль
<Whitesquall> 3.6 жутко тормозная.., несколько тысяч закладок и полсотни открытых вкладок - всё, работать невыносимо
<skai> UNIm951: потом синкани его и все
<dima2> Товарищи, что за файловый менеджер на этом скрине? http://ompldr.org/vOW0yMA/24.07.2011-22:06.png
<Whitesquall> UNIm951: синк есть )
<UNIm951> skai что такое синк?
<TBAPb> sync
<skai> dima2: наутилус
<Whitesquall> значки кдешные, это dolphin наверн )
<dima2> мда, спасибо, не узнал
<skai> это наутилус
<skai> значки не показатель
<dima2> т.е. наутилус можно сделать традиционным двухпанельным?
<skai> нажми ф3
<UNIm951> skai: ты меня не понял.
<skai> UNIm951: я тебя понял.я те говорю как исправить этот баг.я его встречал
<UNIm951> skai: я поставил на новый ноут 11.04 с десктопа стянул файл в /home/
<UNIm951> skai: плагины подхватились. пароли не дополняются
<skai> UNIm951: я те говорю как это исправить
<Whitesquall> UNIm951: весь профиль копировал? Так как у меня с переездом проблем не возникло, огнелис сам всё подхватил
<skai> или ты фразу "я его встречал" ты не смог без словарика понять?
<UNIm951> Whitesquall весь каталог /home/юзер/.mozilla и chown сделал
<UNIm951> skai как-то не очень регистрироваться где0то ещё из-за не подхватившихся паролей
<skai> UNIm951: ну это не где то еще.это функция огнелиса
<skai> как синк в гуглохроме
<skai> не хочешь - сноси профиль и заново забивай пароли и все остальное
<UNIm95> блин из-за лисицы рвётся вайфай!. нецензурная брань  нецензурная браньнецензурная браньнецензурная брань
<Whitesquall> UNIm95: смотри в /var/log/messages
<{-_-\\\> skai: что означает твой ник?
<skai> {-_-\\\: чтото более читаемое, чем твой, мое школообразное недоразумение
<{-_-\\\> мой - это моё лицо
<{-_-\\\> а твой что?
<{-_-\\\> небо? так небо это sky же
<dmay> skai: фу быть таким злым )
<{-_-\\\> реально уже час задаюсь этим вопросом
<UNIm95> Whitesquall нет такого
<dmay> {-_-\\\: фу быть таким граммарнацы
<skai> dmay: да дай ты мне над детьми поизмываться:)тем более, что мне даж делать ниче не надо:)
<{-_-\\\> dmay: т.е. он хотел написать sky?
<dmay> skai: цыц, тебе по статусу нипаложена
<Whitesquall> UNIm95: либо у тебя прав на просмотр не хватает, либо в убунте уже не существует такого лога =)
<skai> dmay: у тя уже есть плюс.хочешь отберу?вместе с языком?
<UNIm95> Whitesquall: несуществует
<UNIm95> Whitesquall: я под рутом смотрю
<dmay> skai: основание?
<Whitesquall> UNIm95: другие логи копай, наверняка где-нибудь что-нибудь есть про обрыв
<skai> dmay: у тебя всегда найдется:)флуд?флейм?неуважение к посетителям?
<dmay> {-_-\\\: это его недолитературолюбские заморочки. а вот умение читать неправильное написание там где его нет это плохой признак... тстстстст...
<skai> dmay: троллизмм со стороны вантузятнегов?
 * UNIm95 пошёл искать ff 3.6 deb
<dmay> skai: нинада ляля, последнее время только со стороны юнитифагов :3
<Raiden_> в 11.04 нету /var/log/messages
<{-_-\\\> фу какая толстота в чяте
<{-_-\\\> буэ
<{-_-\\\> даже троллить не хочется теперь
<skai> dmay: без разницы с чье стороны ты троллишь:)
<dmay> к тому же виндосрач надоел, а юнитя это всё таки что-то новое ^_^
<Sergey_IT> но не лучшее
<skai> {-_-\\\: ой, малютка, не убеждайте нас, что вы троллить можете. вы скучающее школото на выпасе, вы можете только разводить уныние
<skai> dmay: ну тада тебе надо гномотрисрач разводить
<{-_-\\\> ну хватит
<dmay> skai: кстате. а в правилах есть юридически четкое определение лова "троллить"?
<Raiden_> а в опенсуське лог есть
<{-_-\\\> толсто же
<{-_-\\\> skai: троллинг запрещён на фриноде
<{-_-\\\> для этого есть другие сети
<skai> dmay: с последних обнов в 11.10 юнити более менее годное
<dmay> skai: не, это как операсрач - надо сначала найти фага, а потом его унижать
<skai> {-_-\\\: ну вот и иди туда:)там твое уныние за троллинг могут принять:)а тут ты скучное ребенко
<dmay> skai: ну так да. я про это обычно и говорю
<skai> dmay: гнмотрифаг...райден мож?он смотрел на гномо3
<{-_-\\\> я даже не пытаюсь троллить, а твоя троллефобия и есть то уныние, которое ты приписываешь мне
<skai> а так...вроде все ушли с гномо3
<dmay> Raiden_: ты-ж потом от него гноматри плевался емнип, не?
<Sergey_IT> брек
<dmay> skai: гномотрифаг существо редкое. и иногда мне даже кажется что мифическое (
<Raiden_> Ну, мне не очень понравилось. Его пилить надо.
<skai> {-_-\\\: дада, пупсик:)как скажешь:)еще унылые банальности выдать можешь, или страничка книги "троллинг для чайников" уже не переворачивается твоими занятыми фапаньем пальчиками?:)
<skai> dmay: вишь?райден был
<Raiden_> я неделю поюзал и убежал юзать кде
<skai> химик тож был
<{-_-\\\> олол где ты нашёл такую книгу?
<{-_-\\\> первый раз слышу
<skai> {-_-\\\: у тебя в любимых книгах в быдлосоциалках, малыш:)
<dmay> skai: потыкал пальчиком != фаг же
<{-_-\\\> что такое быдлосоциалка?
<skai> dmay: ну он глубоко тыкал пальцем
<skai> {-_-\\\: тебе лучше знать.ты там время проводишь, вместо того, чтобы irl быть
<dmay> глубина в качество переходит далеко не всегда )
<skai> dmay: он ее помоему глубоко раскручивал и копал аддонами
<skai> Raiden_: ты глубоко ГШ ломал?
<{-_-\\\> skai: ты даже не пытаешься узнать собеседника, прежде чем троллить
<{-_-\\\> видимо ты не прочитал из этой своей книги даже первой главы
<skai> {-_-\\\: я даже не троллю:) я описываю тебя:)
<dmay> {-_-\\\: это не всегда необходимо же :3
<{-_-\\\> нет, ты говоришь рандомные байты
<skai> {-_-\\\: ну ты ее мне зачитай:)ты ее наизусть знаешь:)
<{-_-\\\> они не генерят ни лулзов, ни ненавистей
<Raiden_> skai: Ну достаточно что бы понять , чего авторы хотят
<dmay> www-data... что-то знакомое...
<{-_-\\\> dmay: я с веб сервера сижу
<{-_-\\\> тут дырявый один нашёл какой-то
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Есть контакт.
<skai> Raiden_: сделать андроед же
<Sergey_IT> {-_-\\\, такое имя - неуважение
<{-_-\\\> Sergey_IT: почему?
<UNIm95> черт звук где????
<skai> Sergey_IT: да забей:) у школоты всякие leet языки до сих пор популярны:)иначе чем они перед потсонами на переменах мерятся будут:)
<{-_-\\\> Трололо
<{-_-\\\> это лицо же
<UNIm95> ping
<Sergey_IT> {-_-\\\, если не понимаешь, то это двойное неуважение
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Ну понг, и что?
<{-_-\\\> будь хоть не толще обычного юзера (не троллящего)
<{-_-\\\> а то вообще позор же
<{-_-\\\> Sergey_IT: когда на улице ты видишь людей с лицами - они тебя тоже не уважают?
<Sergey_IT> {-_-\\\, это не лицо, а иероглиф
<{-_-\\\> это лицо, могу обьяснить по знакам
<skai> dmay: приятно смотреть на унылую молодежь:)понимаешь, что с таким будущим - в рашке конкурентов никогда в жизни не будет подрастать:)
<dmay> скобка минус подчеркивание минус слеш слеш слеш. сокращенно - смпмссс
<{-_-\\\> праваячастьголовы-правыйглаз-рот-левыйглаз-волосы
<Raiden_> У меня такое лицо было когда я перелетел через руль велосипеда
<Raiden_> )
<{-_-\\\> s/праваячастьголовы/праваячастьголовысухом
<Whitesquall> :D
<dmay> skai: у тебя дурной вкус, всё таки. чтоб унылый поциент был приятен к потреблению, надо чтоб он был ферически уныл.
<UNIm95> народ как снести юнайти?
<skai> щека с гигантским прыщем, узкие глаза.носа нет (сифилис наверное) и удар граблями - три шрама
<UNIm95> без  сноса гнома
<dmay> skai: а тут так... серединка на половинку
<skai> dmay: после того, как мы выгнали отсюда гобелена - больше уныдых нет таких
<skai> dmay: вот приходится радоваться тому, что есть
<dmay> UNIm95: apt-cache search unity?
<dmay> skai: каво-каво?
<skai> dmay: в августе школото начинает с мамиками-папиками в отпуска ездить.так что нормально унылых тут заканчиваются
<skai> dmay: владгобелен.фееричесаки унылый неудачник:)пытался строить из себя тебя, но даж ругаться так, чтобы это не нарушало правил не умел:)
<dmay> а, был такой
<dmay> но всё-ж повеселее смпмссс, емнип, даже иногда забавно было
<skai> dmay: я тут амнистию устраивал.он единственный, кто не понял своего шанса.сразу начал с матов.пришлось отменить помилование его.а жаль.такой атракцион пропал
<dmay> skai: так рассказал бы ему про толксы, повеселились бы на всю катушку )
<skai> а он там был
<skai> но там публика искушенная.там ему долго повыступать не удалось.умения не хватило.он отправился искать менее прихотливых.гентушнегов
<dmay> skai: или ещё веселее - собрать немного народу на левый канал, и сказать поциенту что это канал модераторов и там можно жаловаться XD
<dmay> #moderartion-ubu-ru - и фиг кто подкопается :3
<skai> dmay: ну я в свое время детей отправлял на #extrasensoric и особо дегенеративные шли туда и потом жаловались, что там никого нет
<dmay> эээ... а чего там никого нет?
<dmay> даже задрипанных телепатов (
<skai> dmay: https://plus.google.com/photos/118354494669440485085/albums/5639450072295309121/5639450074139253218 вот как же мну веселит данная картинка
<skai> dmay: дык в отпуске
<dmay> skai: картинка с раздолбанным роботом и цифирью 403? )
<skai> dmay: ааа точно.ты на плюс то тада заигнорился
<skai> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hw-VsrFZwWg/TkNZ9p2e2eI/AAAAAAAAAPw/029ae2uT16M/s640/10.08.11%2B-%2B1
<skai> от так
<Vladislaw> а так лучше)
<dmay> да вроде зареганый, один фиг 403
<dmay> яйки да, яйки сило
<skai> ну тепреь то должно юыть
<skai> dmay: добавил бы фоксю - был бы не 403
<skai> вот интегрируют в гугл плюс гугл мюзик - будет няшно
<dmay> skai: в г+ жизни нет, и не пытайся меня разубедить :3
<skai> dmay: там даже игры есть
<dmay> ху из Александр Лаврищев, а ну признавайтесь
<skai> dmay: не мы
<Vladislaw> точно не я
<UNIm95> напишите мне кто-нибудь
<UNIm95> еуые
<UNIm95> test
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Есть контакт.
<dmay> бгг, г+ - жизни нет, массфоловеры есть
<dmay> лесом-лесом
<dmay> и вообще, пока соцсети нет нативно в вп7 - этой соцсети нет 8]
<skai> dmay: вп7 не нужен же
<skai> есть на андроидах и яфонах
<dmay> skai: ты его не пробовал :3 особенно если два сразу
<skai> да хоть семь.вп7 не нужен
<skai> андроет рулит и педалит
<skai> я хочу нтс ево 3д
<skai> уто подарит - получит сюрприз
<dmay> андроет это линупс. /thread
<dmay> skai: 30 рублей? за елефон? самого то ничего не смущает?
<dmay> мне оба вп7 вместе дешевле обошлись )
<skai> dmay: не ну мона взять и простой дизайр за 10
<skai> мона взять huawei нормальный за 6
<skai> с андроедом
<skai> но ево я хочу, чтобы у мну телефон был мощнее ноутбука:)
<dmay> хинт: можно взять на дилекстриме за 50 енотов
<skai> dmay: на чем?
<dmay> но зачем?(с)
<dmay> на ведроиде вестимо
<skai> что есть дилекстрим
<dmay> ты не заешь что такое диалэкстрим??!?!?!?!?
<skai> ни в глаз не имею
<dmay> вон из моих интернетов, деревня!
<skai> так
<skai> диал экстрим
<Whitesquall> ))
<skai> или дилекстриме?
<skai> ты бы свой акцент то спрятал бы
<dmay> http://www.sunsky-online.com/view/207012/STAR+A5000+++Android+2.2+Version+++AGPS+++TV++SECAM+PAL+NTSC+++Wifi+%26+Bluetooth+FM+function+Touch+Mobile+Phone++Dual+Sim+cards+Dual+standby++Quad+band++Network++GSM850++900+++1800++1900MHZ.htm
<dmay> ня
<dmay> ну про 50 я загнул малость, да
<dmay> но 100
<skai> dmay: садись, два.а теперь читай про сокращалки ссылок
<dmay> но как оно будет работать, смелые предположения есть? ;)
<skai> dmay: и пока ссылку нормальную не дашь - будешь сидеть в углу
<dmay> skai: мне лень тыкать было ^_^
<dmay> http://bit.ly/oCZ50W 8ъ
<skai> dmay: ну ладно.исправил на 4
<skai> dmay: за теже деньги взять u8230 нормальный с андроедом
<dmay> skai: 10тр против 100усд? у тебя с математикой как было в школе? XD
<skai> dmay: u8110
<skai> dmay: ну путал две модели ну че теперь
<skai> тот всего 5к русских
<skai> считай 150 баксов
<skai> этот 120
<skai> +доставка
<dmay> ~200 тогда уж
<skai> выйдет также
<skai> dmay: доллар вырос ты че
<dmay> так это такое-же китайское мано, просто его мегафон ещё дешевле закупает )
<skai> dmay: дефолт же предрекли в сша.вот рубль и упал
<skai> dmay: его не у мегафона мона покупать
<Raiden_> то что доллар поднимается просто фантастика
<Raiden_> обама только и трындит что о сокращении бюджета и т.д. , долг их ростет внешний. А бакс всё ростет и ростет
<Raiden_> это круче чем ао ммм
<dmay> на на сколько? на полтора рубля? и как раньше пополз, ага
<dmay> так вот, о чем это я?
<dmay> о том что еда - друг человека
<Raiden_> имхо надо заявить что рубль обеспечивается кислородом и ваще бесценен :)
<malenkiy_muk> всем привет
<malenkiy_muk> как расшарить инет на другие устройства посредством встренной wi-fi карточки в буке?
<malenkiy_muk> сразу хочу признаться - я чайник линуксов и убунтоф )
<kelmirad> народ есть живые?
<kelmirad> есть праблема
<Raiden_> да
<kelmirad> включил банши ,пока щелкал по каналам воспроизведения радио переглючило изображение окна,остается артефакт на экране
<{-_-\\\> плащ короля нечисти?
<Raiden_> kelmirad: какая видеокарта?
<kelmirad> нвидиа 7600
<{-_-\\\> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
 * {-_-\\\ блюёт кипятком
<Raiden_> советую найти дрова 275.х или 280.х , с 270.х у меня были артефакты тоже.
<kelmirad> как снять приложение или перезагрузить банши в линуксе?
<kelmirad> драва стоят 173 из дистрибутива убунту
<kelmirad> вроде как рекомендованные
<Raiden_> kelmirad: в диспетчере задач можно гномовском, можно узнать ид процесса ps ax|grep banshee и потом kill -9 pid
<Raiden_> самый простой вариант набоать в альт+ф2  xkill и кпотом кликнуть по окну
<kelmirad> окна не видно ,там размазанное изображение
<Raiden_> kelmirad: я знаю что 280х поддерживают видеокарты от гф 6ххх
<Raiden_> но вообще не уверен надо менять, думал понвоей чего-нить
<Raiden_> новей*
<Dan`ka> у меня подозрение что алса грузит много лишних модулей.. это правда?
<Raiden_> врятли
<Raiden_> lsmod - что там для для звука и надо или нет сам разбирайся. По каждому можно инфу найти.
<Dan`ka> может ли что-то конфликтировать с Intel HDA?
<Raiden_> Я не могу сказать. В теории может, но обычно это бывает если 2 звуковухи
<Raiden_> и то не всегда
<Dan`ka> одна..
<Dan`ka> ощущение что после рестарта алсы звук меняется в лучшую сторону
<Raiden_> если только параметры какие-то меняются. Количество модулей врятли. можно сделать lsmod До и после и сравнить
<Raiden_> а вот что меняется - я незнаю
<Raiden_> не сталкивался
<Dan`ka> все тоже
<Nor8> '
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Альсу обновилась?
<Nor8> Альса*
<Dan`ka> Version: 1.0.23+dfsg-4
<Dan`ka> ..может просто кажется..
<Nor8> 1.0.24 последняя версия
<Dan`ka> фиксов вижу для hda-intel хватает..
<Raiden_> главное что бы не вредных ) А то хрюкать начнет или ещё чего :)
<Nor8> Raiden_: Не поверишь, но в 11.04 хрюкает без всяких фиксов
<Nor8> Raiden_: Редко, но регулярно
<Whitesquall> я никаких глюков с hda intel не замечал, но у меня 1.0.21.
<Raiden_> Ну тык обновись :)
<Whitesquall> редко, но регулярно - это как?
<Raiden_> я в общем шучу.
<Raiden_> Nor8: У меня сегодня хрюкало в сусе ,если плейер на паузу поставить и потом возобновить. Но мистическим способом исчезло
<Dan`ka> у кого то стоит systemd?
<Raiden_> поставил в общем суську на реальное железо
<Raiden_> Dan`ka: для убунты мне он не встречался
<Nor8> Whitesquall:  ПРи запуске вайна или еще как-нибудь вылетвет звук
<Nor8> вылетает*
<Dan`ka> Raiden_, в дебе есть
<Nor8> Raiden_:  Ну или так
<Nor8> Raiden_:  У сусе и ыеде эта проблема ярче выражена
<Nor8> феде*
<Nor8> Мда... вообщем, в федоре )))
<Raiden_> Nor8: ты о своем опыте говоришь?
<Nor8> Raiden_: Да
<Raiden_> У Фёдора проблемы :) Пол изменился.
<Raiden_> Nor8: ясно, плохо. Я почти всё что юзаю нашел под неё... Если звук будет косячить придется вернутся в убунту )
<Nor8> Raiden_: Велл, Федора есть мягкая фетровая шляпа, то есть полу женскага )))))
<Raiden_> )
<Nor8> Raiden_: Там не критично, не паникуй так  ))) Да и может попозже появится какой-нибудь роллинг убунтуподобный ))) Да кубунту с хубунту никто не отменял ))
<Raiden_> )
<Nor8> Raiden_: Я сам присматриваюсь к разным дистрам с целью миграции, но пока нет ничего подходящего.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Все с этим гномом 3-им достали уже
<Raiden_> К нему вообще можно привыкнуть...
<Nor8> Raiden_: Можно, но зачем? )))
<Nor8> Raiden_: Вполне устраивает связка компиза со вторым гномом. Так что пусть форкают 2-ой, как гуру попросил.:-D
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> ты сможешь сделат ьсвою сессию компиз + док + наутилус ну и софт всякий другой на гтк3
<Raiden_> будет почти как гном2 только без гномпанелей
<Nor8> Raiden_:  Когда это смогу, интересно?
<Raiden_> когда захочешь )
<Raiden_> я к кедам присматриваюсь в общем
<Raiden_> не всегда правда они шустрые
<Raiden_> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0813/h_1313181427_1282647_7d3e57713c.png
<Nor8> Raiden_: Вообщем, пусть добавляют в опции возможность перейти в классик режим и вопрос с третьим будет снят.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Норм
<Nor8>  Raiden_:  Нижнюю панель наверх можно переместить?
<Raiden_> да
<Nor8>  Raiden_: А прозрачной сделать? )))
<Raiden_> есть разные темы для плазмы. Некотоыре более прозрачные. И ещё можно брать оформление для панели из однойй темы, а дя других блазмойдов из другой
<Raiden_> ну в общем только так, выбором темы.
<Nor8>  Raiden_: Ясно, не готовы еще кеды ))))
<Raiden_> тут не как в гноме. темы для плазмы отдельно от тем для элементов окон
<Nor8> Raiden_:  угу
 * Dan`ka собирает e4rat
<Raiden_> Nor8: если не устроит фаллбек мод из гнома3 , самое близкое - хфце. Насчет форка гнома2 я сомневаюсь.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Так то да, про него я и подумал.
<Raiden_> хотя кто-то тут говорил что кто-то обьявил о форке, но я не проверял
<Nor8> Raiden_: В новостях не было
<Raiden_> тогда пару лет оно вполне может протянуть )
<Nor8> Raiden_:  У сусе тоже, кстати, есть свой роллинг, но он платный, как я понимаю
<Raiden_> нет, как реп подключаешь и всё.  Но это ролингу год, там не много всего.  Есть ещё сусе энтерпрайз сервер и десктоп  - это платно и по версиям софта запазывает
<Raiden_> *этому
<Raiden_> http://ru.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed
<Raiden_> в этом ролинге сча гнома нету вообще
<Nor8> Raiden_: SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop  про него говорил
<Raiden_> Ну это не ролинг , это тоже фиксированный релиз, выпускается на основе опенсусе и реже.
<Raiden_> конторы может покупают это ради поддержки новелл - я незнаю. Дома думаю не очень нужно. Если только ради более редкой смены версий ) Ну, как дебиан стабле.
<Whitesquall> что там с покупкой новел? А то я всё прозевал...
<Nor8> Whitesquall: В смысле? Купили его давно вроде
<stolzus> купили
<Raiden_> да я не особо вкурсе. вроде какая-то ег очаст ьпродолжает функционировать
<Whitesquall> а кто нынче владелец? )
<Raiden_> возможно уже как дочерняя фирма
<Nor8> США
<stolzus> его купили как дочернюю компанию
<Raiden_> фонд там какой-то покупал , не помню ) Были слухи что подставная фирма мс
<stolzus> т.е. это больше похоже на "стали крышевать"
<Whitesquall> а то в рсс видел, что пролетало, а читать времени не было )
<Whitesquall> Во-во, тоже видел про мс )
<Nor8> Так мс и есть сша
<Raiden_> в связи с этим для опенсусе своя организация создалась. Кусок новелла теперь входи в неё как 1 из членов. В общем можете считать что это теперь независимый дистр
<Umren> Raiden_: novell это не отдел майкрософта разве?
<Umren> как нокиа
<Raiden_> Я незнаю
<Raiden_> Нокия вроде не продавалась
<Raiden_> или я не слышал
<Umren> технически нет
<Umren> если говорить публично, продалась :D
<Nor8>  С чего это вдруг?
<Umren> загубить всю свою базы библиотеки разработчиков и перейти на чужую платформу ?
<Whitesquall> да, жалко маемо/миго
<Nor8> Umren: Так это коммерческий шпионаж, внедрили засланца и завалили фирму, нокиа же в убытках сейчас )))
<Nor8> Убрали одного конкурента и сильного распространители айподов )))))
<Umren> факт в том, что фирма терь будет тока тушки телефонов делать, а мс задавать тенденцию
<Umren> новел вобще ужасная фирма на самом деле, была же netware операционка у них всвое время
<Umren> в то время ценилось прям как циско.. только где теперь novell а где cisco?
<Whitesquall> дык, такую аналогию можно и с ibm/ms провести =)
<Umren> нет
<Umren> у IBM все нормально сейчас :)
<Whitesquall> они тоже пролетели в своё время =)
<Umren> да у них сейчас доходы вполне себе нормальные
<Umren> и рынок они тоже держут :)
<Umren> пролетели - но не далеко
<Whitesquall> ну, крутятся, молодцы, но тоже с осью пролетели )
<Umren> зато их ватсон крутой
<Umren> и кстати в IBM нобелевских лауреатов работает больше чем их было в России вцелом :D
<Whitesquall> как и новел, тоже поддерживают линукс теперь )
<Umren> да не, ты немного невкурсе чем они занимаются)
<Umren> сейчас больше исследований
<Umren> и r&d
<Umren> на юзеров ваще не ориентируются(
<Whitesquall> гомоморфное шифрование - ихних математиков заслуга )
<Umren> вобщем вполне себе живут хорошо
<Umren> оракл вон тоже разжирели ужасно)
<Nor8> Umren: Так пусть жиреют, главное,чтобы не не загоняли в угол хорошие проекты
<Raiden_> документацию ибм клепеает иногда. Сегодня как раз на их сайте читал про сборку рпм
<Umren> да и кстати, по капитализации ibm сейчас совсем децл отстает от мелкософта
<Raiden_> и больше ничего интересного у них нет.
<Umren> Whitesquall: да и кстати, по капитализации ibm сейчас совсем децл отстает от мелкософта :D
<Nor8> Все, полуночный флуд на сегодня закончился?  :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> fuf
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<Dan`ka_> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Dan`ka> test
<ubuntuhelp> Dan`ka, Понг понг понг...
<Dan`ka> кто-то кутим как ирц клиент использует?
<rty4047> глючит он немного... при прокрутке  истории зависает...
<Dan`ka> и падает..
<Whitesquall> багрепорт отсылать тогда
<Dan`ka> на 0.3 багрепортов не хватит..
<Whitesquall> ну, хоть что-то делать надо или терпеть тогда вылеты )
<Dan`ka> как по мне то там разработчики слишком гордые...
<Whitesquall> воспользуйся тогда ещё каким-нибудь клиентом, благо, выбор имеется :)
<Zeka13> всем привет!
<Zeka13> есть кто из Питера , кому работа нужна?
<Dan`ka> обиделся..
<dmay> xjxjrnjnen&
<dmay> чочоктотут?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-13
<Y2k> quit
<SA4ok> есть ли возможность в ubuntu для конкретных программ эмулировать  бОльший рабочий стол, чем есть на самом деле? скажем, есть Teeworlds на реальном 1024х600. я хочу чтоб игра была скажем, на 2048х1200, но отображался на экран из каждых 4х-пиксельных квадратиков т
<SA4ok> олько один (ну, или некая смесь цветов этих 4х пикселей)
<SA4ok> наверное, я ляпнул нечто ну очень глупое?)
<rty4047> Виртуалки современные так умеют. Только не спеша.
<SA4ok> спасибо, буду копать в этом направлении
<skai> смесь цветов  из 4х пикселей в одном.это пять баллов
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/6981
<Silver23> Добрый день подскажите символ ;  в конфигах обозначает то же самое что и #?
<Silver23> понятно все в работе
<User334[web]> ребят подскажите плиииз как взламать сайт вконтакте с оперы??? срочно надо!!!!!!!!
<User334[web]> а всё не надо  сам справился!!!!!!!!
<only_you> о, кулхакцер на канале :-D
<Zeka13> всем привет!
<Zeka13> есть кто из Питера , кому работа нужна?
<DenSpirit> у всех на 11.04 при разворачивании окна чего-либо на весь экран кнопки "свернуть" и "развернуть на весь экран"(которые рядом с кнопкой "закрыть") меняются местами?
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь пользовался gxneur 0.13.0? на 11.04
<Hanacuk> Всем привет
<Hanacuk> Скажите пожалуйсто, хочу приступить к изучению С++, в какой программе писать код и выполнять его ?
<Whitesquall> писать в чём угодно, компилить при помощи g++
<Whitesquall> только оно нужно тебе? Может, что-нибудь ещё попробуешь?
<Hanacuk> Не, хочу и все )
<Hanacuk> вот я понимаю что компилить этим, писать где хочу
<Hanacuk> а есть ли прога типа визуал бейсика под винду которая, не ее клон, а вот имено все в одном, как бы правельно выразится ...
<Whitesquall> ну, решать тебе. Просто язык весьма обширен, и в некоторых ситуациях конструкции этого языка могут показаться совсем неочевидными.
<Hanacuk> не спорю, могут, он мне любой язык кажется не очевидным, но блин, надо )
<Whitesquall> реально крутых сред разработки под c++ ждать не стоит, анализ синтаксиса c++ - крайне трудная задача. Тут преуспел только semantic в emacs'е.
<Whitesquall> но из более простых вариантов могу посоветовать qtcreator
<Hanacuk> т.е. там пишу и там же смотрю результат ?
<Whitesquall> по сути, да, "компилить из консоли" не придётся, qtcreator сам выставит переменные окружения, создаст мейк-файл и соберёт проект
<Whitesquall> но его синтаксический анализатор ограничен лишь фреймворком qt.
<Hanacuk> ну то что он ограничен я это замечу ?
<Whitesquall> например, дебажить приложения, использующие stl - это кошмар
<Hanacuk> мне для начала писать программы типа хелло ворд
<Hanacuk> я чайник
<Whitesquall> поначалу - нет, но когда будешь писать что-то серьёзней - это может доставить немало проблем
<Hanacuk> тогда походу тупой  вопрос, Почему под линуксом нет зашибатых средств для этого языка ?
<Hanacuk> я думал что он тут как раз и должен быть на высоте
<Whitesquall> повторюсь, язык весьма обширен, поддерживает много парадигм, да и синтаксис становится неочевидным, когда речь заходит о шаблонах и метапрограммировании. Потому крайне трудно написать полноценный анализатор языка.
<Hanacuk> т..е дело не в линуксе или виндоусе, а просто не реально разработать нечто универсальное ?
<Whitesquall> типа того ) намудрили, напихали, вот теперь и расхлёбывают )
<Hanacuk> блииин )
<Hanacuk> ну меня это не должно останавливать, я явно хочу выучиться )
<Alagos> qt учить собрался?
<Whitesquall> если учить с++, то лучше уж изучать qt, а так, там мозги закипят с тем же boost'ом например. Одни ошибки при компиляции наводят панику.
<Hanacuk> ээээ, я хз что такое qt )
<Alagos> Лучше уже джаву учить
<Whitesquall> это фреймворк, написанный на c++. Несколько расширяет сам язык, но это упрощает работу.
<Hanacuk> просто понимаете ли в чем проблемма ? Я и институт закончил и армию отслужил, и вроде в компах разбираюсь, НО хрен могу устроится на работу, то стажа нет, то требуется язык програмирования так я вообще не одного не знаю, поглядел какой язык все требует (т
<Whitesquall> ну, без хорошего алгоритмического аппарата в запасе толку мало..
<Alagos> Hanacuk: Ну так зелёные мало кому нужны. Вот все и хотят со стажем
<Alagos> Whitesquall: Сисадмином можно справляться и без языка программирования.
<Whitesquall> уровень требований у работодателей на c++, как правило, ещё выше
<inkvizitor68sl> лолщито?
<Hanacuk> мне друг посоветовал испольщывать в линуксе codeblocks начинаю писать по учебнику стандартную прогу Hellow Word там пять строк, так при компиляции 3 ошибки, я подумал что это из за редактора
<Hanacuk> даже Сисадмин обязательно или 1С или С++
<inkvizitor68sl> Hanacuk: я тебя забаню сейчас
<Hanacuk> (
<inkvizitor68sl> сисадмин и 1С вещи несовместимые это раз.
<inkvizitor68sl> С++ сисадмину не нужен - это два.
<Hanacuk> так блин, не я придумываю, вакансии такие
<inkvizitor68sl> С++ нужен системному программисту. Если сисадмин хочет программить - пжалста, но не стоит смешивать это с работой админа.
<inkvizitor68sl> Hanacuk: где?
<Hanacuk> ну щас, поищу ссылку ...
<inkvizitor68sl> сисадмин + 1С = эникейщик навекие (в лучшем случае - 1С программер потом получится)
<Whitesquall> короче говоря, изучать c++ с нуля до трудоустройства - это путь не на один год.
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> короче говоря, сисадмину нужен bash
<inkvizitor68sl> после баша - перл и пайтон
<Hanacuk> блин, или я в сосну ударился, или накуреный был, щас ни в одной вакансии не могу найти это ))
<Hanacuk> мой всем пардон
<inkvizitor68sl> Hanacuk: город какой?
<Hanacuk> Ростов-на-Дону
<lapass> Hanacuk: че ищешь?)
<Hanacuk> Работу )
<lapass> Hanacuk: а вакансия какая?)
<Hanacuk> сис админ например
<Whitesquall> а в список языков сисадмина, я бы записал ещё и си
<Hanacuk> т.е. ты поддерживаешь мысль о том что нужно знать языки ?
<Whitesquall> ну, если ты не хочешь огромную кучу ручного труда, то желательно знать что-то для автоматизации ) А иногда может потребоваться разгребать ошибки в ПО, то тут надо знать уже и то, на чём это по написано, ведь не всегда есть все решения на форуме / в рассыл
<Hanacuk> ага, а еще SQL нужно знать
<Hanacuk> блин, да где мне всему этому научится ? ))
<andrey_> устраивайся а там научат походу дела
<andrey_> ну или уволят :)
<Hanacuk> так и я такого мнения, но не работодатель, я бы сам хотел к старшему попасть, пусть ганяет мнея по всей фигне, зато пол года год и я профи )
<andrey_> sql легкий, если английский знаешь то ты и sql знаешь))
<Hanacuk> а есть ли какие нить программы или игры модулирующие базу данных, что бы там всякие задачи были и решения таких задач ?
<andrey_> сложнее конкретно применение к разным субд, везде свои тонкости
<andrey_> http://www.sql-ex.ru/
<andrey_> только там рега нужна
<Whitesquall> для sql неплохо бы и матаппарат подучить.
<Hanacuk> да, хороший учебник
<Hanacuk> спасибо
<Hanacuk> блин страшно, столько нужно знать ...
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, глаза боятся - руки делают
<inkvizitor68sl> Hanacuk: я 4 года админом работаю, меня взяли в яндекс. и всё равно я лох.
<inkvizitor68sl> так что полгода - это слишком оптимистично
<andrey_> [14:38:38] <Whitesquall> для sql неплохо бы и матаппарат подучить.
<andrey_> ага теорию множеств
<andrey_> inkvizitor68sl ~ когда тебя туда взяли? 4 года назад?
<Whitesquall> да там и реляционную алгербу неплохо было бы
<andrey_> что такое реляционная алгебра?)
<andrey_> может ты имеешь ввиду алгебру логики? где булевские выражения
<Hanacuk> хочу установить kdevelop но я так понял что у меня в репозиториях такого нету, как быть ?
<andrey_> добавить реп где он есть
<Hanacuk> круть, а как ? )
<andrey_> погугли
<Hanacuk> я с линуксом на Вы и шопотом
<rapidsp> как это нет?
<Hanacuk> ну нету
<Whitesquall> хм, он даже в репах дебиана есть
<andrey_> линукс без гугла не линукс, не умеешь гуглить то линукс не для тебя ))
<Whitesquall> apt-cache search kdevelop
<Hanacuk> так ведь гуглю )
<Hanacuk> думал спрошу сперва
<Hanacuk> может все просто
<rapidsp> apt-get install kdevelop
<Hanacuk> писал такое сразу
<Hanacuk> нету
<Hanacuk> и в менеджере приложений нема
<rapidsp> все есть
<Whitesquall> что за дистрибутив?
<andrey_> windows 7 )))
<Hanacuk> Росинка
<Hanacuk> вроде нашол
<Hanacuk> подскажите есть ли прога ттипа акрониса, что бы размер раздела изменить и не че не потерялось ?
<Whitesquall> gparted
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> а есть пакет с флагами?
<lukinfore> в смысле стран
<Whitesquall> ))
<lukinfore> эт да, смешно очень
<lukinfore> сам ржал
<Whitesquall> famfamfam-flag-png взгляни, есть ли такой в репах
<Whitesquall> если нет, попробуй что-то типа apt-cache search flag | grep countr
<lukinfore> уже нащел спс
<Hanacuk> Кто слышал про новый старт WiFi 802.22n  который берет 200 км
<Whitesquall> это лучше сразу голову в микроволновку засунуть наверно
<Hanacuk> http://4pda.ru/2011/08/02/44979/
<Hanacuk> 100 км
<Hanacuk> ))
<andrey_> в чем измазан телефон http://sw.4pda.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/galaxy-xcover-340x480.jpg
<Vladislaw> фу, а может и глина
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<andrey_> Vladislaw ~ здравствуйте
<Vladislaw> сетаю настройки скринлета ИнфоПанель
<Vladislaw> *слетают
<Vladislaw> возможно ли исправить, или изменить стандартные, кто сталкивался
<timhawx1> Всем привет
<timhawx1> Первый раз установил ubuntu, пробую под монтировать ntfs раздел пишет ошибку : Не удалось присоединить Диск 196 gb , Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2: в интеренете не нашол подобной проблемы
<Y2k> доброго всем дня
<Y2k> аууу,помогите пожалуйста решить проблему
<Y2k> не могу поставить netscape,скачал архив,файла ./configure нет,make-файла тоже нет,можно как то иначе установит netscape?
<Kinder-Pingvi> Товарищи, помогите с вопросом настройки точки доступа для USB шной вафельки
<Kinder-Pingvi> проблема в том, что когда я пишу sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode Master
<Kinder-Pingvi> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Kinder-Pingvi>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<Kinder-Pingvi> никто ничего не посоветует?
<Amblnb> какой-то неправильный аргумент
<Amblnb> вроде как у тя нет влан1
<Amblnb> может есть влан0?
<danger4u> всем привет! подскажите как из убунту поключиться к удалёному терминалу в федора
<danger4u> подскажите как из убунту поключиться к удалёному терминалу в федора
<Kinder-Pingvi> та есть влан1)
<Kinder-Pingvi> в ад-хок и манагед работает же) а в мастер не конает
<timhawx1> ервый раз установил ubuntu, пробую под монтировать ntfs раздел пишет ошибку : Не удалось присоединить Диск 196 gb , Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2: в интеренете не нашол подобной проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> timhawx1: дальше что написано?
<timhawx1> после : ничего не написано
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360845
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=mount+exited+with+exit+code+2 в общем гугл много знает
<timhawx1> меня под root'ом не пускает, я с офф сайтак качал и при установке он о пароле на рута помойму не спрашивал
<Vertrum> Проблема с глобальныи хотекями в KDE 4.7. Задаю комбинацию, выполнение команды "mocp -G" и ничего. Дефолтные клафиши работают. =/
<timhawx1> fdisk -l под любым пользователем должна работать?
<timhawx1> или может я не с того терминала запускаю
<timhawx1> как правильно терминал запустить?
<Vertrum> Alt+F2 gnome-terminal
<Vertrum> Если Гном
<Vertrum> Если пароля под рут нет, то используется пасс текущего пользователя, вроде как
<sharikoff> контрл аль ф1
<sharikoff> *альт
<Vertrum> timhawx1: А ты как именно монтировал?
<Raiden_> Vertrum: moc консольный. Моежет терминал ему надо? и у консоле и у гном-терминал есть ключи на запуск прог
<Raiden_> Vertrum: или нет, альт+ф2 и там mocp -G срабатывает? Если да - я неправ, если нет - прав )
<Vertrum> Из krunner (alt+F2) работает. Но именно повесить хаткей не получается.
<Raiden_> тогда незнаю
<Vertrum> Я оставляю только сервер. Может из-за этого? 0_о
<Vertrum> Хотя один хрен...
<Whitesquall> тогда попробуй через xbindkeys повесить
<Vertrum> Может я че не правильно делаю? Добавляю сочетание клавиш. Затем выполнить команду, туда забиваю mocp -f
<Vertrum> jrtq
<Vertrum> окей
<Whitesquall> не, там пофигу, один сервер или нет, комбинация должна работать, можно попробовать забить команду "xterm -e mocp -G"
<Raiden_> ну может не глобальная получается )
<timhawx> не смог выйти из кнтр альт ф1
<Vertrum> )) толку мне не от глобальной))
<Vertrum> Не "xterm -e mocp -G" так тоже голяк
<Vertrum> ctrl+alt+F7
<Vertrum> timhawx: ^ нажми
<timhawx> ^
<Whitesquall> хм, сервер точно запущен? )
<Whitesquall> )))
<Vertrum> Сейчас сижу слушаю)
<Vertrum> не глюки же это :D
<timhawx> суть не в этом под рутом не могу зайти и в терминале fdisk -l ничего не показывает
<Vertrum> Глупый вопрос конечно, но все ж. fdisk вообще есть?)
<Whitesquall> timhawx: потому что надо fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Whitesquall> хотя не, вру, работает
<timhawx> первый раз поставил ubuntu до этого только виндовс
<Whitesquall> пробуй от судо
<Vertrum> Лол xD Заработало))) Причем только на ctrl+alt+...
<Raiden_> Это было твоей ошибкой  ) Вместо 1 гемора, теперь будет 2.
<victor0000> timhawx: man grub
<Vertrum> Просто ctrl или alt не пашет 0_о
<timhawx> у меня раздел с нтфс не монтируется пишет ошибку mount exited with exit code 2
<victor0000> timhawx: покажи вывод
<timhawx> после "2" двоиточие и все пусто
<timhawx> кнопка окей
<Raiden_> значит надо в гугл забить ubuntu ntfs mount exited with exit code 2
<timhawx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360845
<timhawx> мне вот это подкинули
<timhawx> я чет туго везжаю что он там делате
<timhawx> делает
<Raiden_> там нет ответа. Я подозреваю что надо грузить винду ипроверять раздел
<timhawx> я тож так думаю
<Raiden_> вот чего попалось
<Raiden_> if you came till here, i think i have to tell the end of the story;
<Raiden_> i couldn't save my windows and recovered my data with the excellent tool photorec, described very well
<Raiden_> Testdisk & photorec
<Raiden_> Это как бы намекает что фс битая )
<timhawx> ясн, гребаный акронис переместил разде маленько бдин
<timhawx> как приложение называется которое на тотал командер похоже
<Vertrum> Midnighr Commander
<timhawx> спс
<Vertrum> midnight*
<Raiden_> krusader больше похож + такие фм не нужны.
<Vertrum> Мне вообще хватает Split в Dolphin
<Vertrum> Кстати. Вспомнилось об одной забавной проблеме. Ни разу еще не сталкивался)
<Vertrum> http://s56.radikal.ru/i154/1108/44/e0aaff14a817.jpg
<Raiden_> http://img12.nnm.ru/5/b/b/5/8/7e8c577ec72e73cfd01f65c01e4.gif
<Raiden_> ой, не тот канал
<Vertrum> Это винда 7 пытается востановиться. Установил убунту, все гуд. В чем трабла?
<Hanacuk> Всем привет, это снова йа
<Hanacuk> Кто сможет дать ответ на мой тугодумский вопрос ? Я сегодня приступил к изучению С++, не важно нужен он мне или нет, не важно плох он или хорош, важно то что я загорелся )) И так вопрос, взял йа учебник, взял йа тот код который мне рекомендуют написать, и о бо
<andrey_> Hanacuk ~ оборвалось на ь, и о бо
<Hanacuk> Всмысле ?
<Silver23> Добрый вечер подскажите что обозначает символ ; в конфиге openvpn?
<Dan`ka> логично, комментарий.. хотя с опенвпн дело не имела
<Silver23> Dan`ka тоже самое что #? нужно разкомментировать?
<Dan`ka> возможно
<Silver23> Dan`ka спасибо хоть кто-то ответил )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> Dan`ka: а чегой то у тебя глаголы разного рода мелькают в речи?
<alexzulu> выбор ещё не сделан кем быть.:)
<Whitesquall> ну, это самое, девушкам ведь активнее кидаются помогать? =)
<inkvizitor68sl> активнее всего кидаются помогать опам
<inkvizitor68sl> а девушкам кидаются не помогать, а отвечать хрень на их (обычно бестолковые) вопросы
<andrey_> Hanacuk ~ всмысле что то чо ты написал оборвалось, тут сообщения ограничены по длине
<Slukin> привет всем, имеется ноутбук Asus c 384 мегабайтами оперативной памяти на борту, с 60 гигабайтами ПЗУ и видеокартой nVidia M200 128, а то и 64 мегабайта... какой дистрибутив посоветуете для этой машины?
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: эм... помойку? )
<Slukin> не, я серьезно.. lubuntu, xubuntu или же и ubuntu потянет...
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: дебиан с боксом каким-либо или вектор
<sig_wall> арч с боксом
<inkvizitor68sl> иксубунту не потянет убунту тем более
<inkvizitor68sl> ,* пропустил
<Slukin> т.е. лубунту
<inkvizitor68sl> лубунту - с дикими тормозами
<Slukin> это пугает...
<Slukin> вроде лубунту расчитана именно на старые машины
<Slukin> а на этой хрюшка работает, правда с тормозами тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> там же хард IDEшные, наверняка полуубитый
<Slukin> согласен, наверняка
<Slukin> а если использовать низкоуровневое форматирование... а бы как а жесткие реанимирует чуть-чуть и выводит из комы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а чего ты хочешь от дистров, которые требовательны к сокрости диска, времени случайного поиска и кол-ва памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ясень пень, они тупить будут все
<Slukin> ноут
<Slukin> буку 3 года
<Slukin> извините, дочка мешает печатать)))
<inkvizitor68sl> м200 - 3 года?
<Slukin> так мне знакомая сказала, кому принадлежит ноутбук
<inkvizitor68sl> да гугл вообще ничего про эту карточку найти не может уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 года, лол
<stolzus> m200 это Radeon x1100 Express?
<inkvizitor68sl> nvidia же n200
<inkvizitor68sl> а не радеон
<inkvizitor68sl> нне?
<stolzus> m != n
<stolzus> :)
<Slukin> хотя может а радеонка... я не уверен, что получил корректные данные)))
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> точно
<inkvizitor68sl> только есть проблема
<stolzus> 200m точнее
<inkvizitor68sl> nvidia уже заняла маркировку n200 новыми картами
<inkvizitor68sl> и m200
<Slukin> или не ь200, а 200m
<stolzus> 200m =  Radeon x1100 Express
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<stolzus> у меня такая карточка
<Slukin> может все таки nVidia GT 200M
<pahan> hi, может кто занимался записью звука? По умолчанию если делаю запись то звучит калично шумов много. Может знаек кто как поправить, желательно в реальном времени
<Slukin> карточка для ноутбуков как раз согласно маркировки
<inkvizitor68sl> июнб 2005
<inkvizitor68sl> июнь 2005 года ноут
<stolzus> Slukin: ты гадаешь какая у тебя карточка?
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть либо убунту ~6.06
<Slukin> да не у меня карточка, у знакомой
<stolzus> lspci посмотри
<inkvizitor68sl> либо из современных - вектор, дебиан с минимумом рюшек
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё дели и паппи полетят
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и гента, с минимумом рюшек, если во время компиляции ноут не истлеет от старости
<Slukin> а из современных дистрибутивов ничего не подойдет???
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: см. 3 сообщения вышею
<Slukin> вижу))) а что касательно лубунту?
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: ничего. забудь про убунты.
<stolzus> слишком пессимистично
<Shelest> привет всем
<stolzus> xubuntu
<stolzus> попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> а, ещё Elive бегать будет, я его на Crusoe 900 мгцшном гонял
<inkvizitor68sl> со 128 памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> stolzus: не пойдет
<inkvizitor68sl> лубунта - 150 метров памяти со старта
<inkvizitor68sl> иксубунта - 250-300
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта - до 700
<stolzus> сейчас я сам на xubuntu, ноутбук Asus F5RL
<inkvizitor68sl> приложения ещё как то запускать надо.
<Slukin> я запускал лубунту с диска, 250 метров кушает, если установить, то надо полагать, что кушать будет меньше
<Shelest> мне в баш скрипте нужно поменять расширение файла $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME
<aleksei> всем ку
<Shelest> подскажите какой конструкцией это сделать а то в бае ни бумбум
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: ненамного
<Shelest> *баше
<Slukin> у меня стоит убунта, 700 мб, чуть меньше, при том, что у меня море рюшек и компиз и т.д.
<inkvizitor68sl> stolzus: сравнил жопу с пальцем
<inkvizitor68sl> stolzus: у тебя саташный диск, быстрый проц и тонна памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> stolzus: компиз в сравнении с metacity экономит проц и память
<inkvizitor68sl> т.к. почти не использует их
<stolzus> я не в курсе какой у него ноут, я только что в irc зашёл :)
<inkvizitor68sl> stolzus: 384 метра памяти, ideшный диск
<inkvizitor68sl> я не помнб саташных меньше, чем на 80 в ноуты
<stolzus> у
<stolzus> это печально (с)
<inkvizitor68sl> а у него 60
<Slukin> да не у меня ноут, я сам мало представления имею, что за ноут))) знаю только, что Asus 384Mb ОЗУ, 60-100Gb Жесткий диск, nVidia GT 200M Видеокарта... это уже точно вспомнил... как-то копался там давненько
<stolzus> да, лучше попроще дистрибутив, в таком случае
<stolzus> Arch (шёпотом, пока админы не слышат)
<Slukin> просто люди очень линукс просят.. а вот дистр какой, даже не знаю...
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: gt200m и 384 памяти?
<Slukin> да
<inkvizitor68sl> Slukin: ты в курсе, что планок памяти DDR2+ меньше 512 никто никогда не производил) :
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а gt200m это достаточно современная карта
<Slukin> ну что тут сказать, я сам смотрел сколько оперативы там и видеокарту... остальное, если и смотрел, то уже не помню... сама знакомая говорит, что брала его 3 года назад, не знаю, насколько это достоверно
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем. как будешь знать - приходи.
<Slukin> да уж...((((
<pahan> кто занимался захватом видео и звука с рабочего стола? Чем лучше делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> в крайнем случае у меня есть образ елайва
<inkvizitor68sl> эта хрень даже на тостерах будет работать
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan: grecordmydesktop
<Slukin> в принципе можно же поступить проще... запустить на этом ноуте прямо с диска дистрибутив один за другим... и посмотреть на реакцию... не умрет ли по пути...
<Slukin> а там уже сделать выбор
<pahan> inkvizitor68sl, a потом ты чем нибудь перегонял обрабатывал?
<inkvizitor68sl> pahan: нет
<Slukin> у меня у самого-то два ноута.. один HP 625, а другой Samsung R70... так на оба убунта ставится легко и непринужденно и работает замечательно, правда их и сравнивать не стоит с этим, о чем речь... правда есть еще стационарник, так ни в какую убунту не ставится, точнее
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня core i3, 6 гб памяти, ocz vertex 2 и оно тор-моз.
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро ксеоны 6 ядерные будем под браузеры использовать(
<Whitesquall> зеоны, зеоны
<inkvizitor68sl> Whitesquall: если ты русский - то ксеон
<inkvizitor68sl> если пендостанец - то зион
<dmay> гульфтауны же! зеоны это проклятый ентерпрайз
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<Raiden_> есть 13хх сокет зеоны 6-ядерные. Впринципе вполне домашний сокет
<Raiden_> недешевые правда
<dmay> они тоже гульфтауны, кста
<dmay> только стоят дороже и7 )
<MAX78RU> Привет всем! А что б поменять канал, что надо делать? А в нескольких "сидеть" можно?
<rapidsp> "/join #channel"
<bist> Всем ку!!
<bist> есть одна проблема, слломалась опера, как правильно почистить за ней хвосты??
<bist> типа реестра на винде??
<DenSpirit> кто-либо пользуется Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer?
<MAX78RU> Чего то понимать начал..... Список каналов впечатляет!! :)
<dmay> MAX78RU: ?
<MAX78RU> Чего?
<dmay> [22:29:25] <MAX78RU> Ты бы еще ^==^ някнул....
<dmay> ?
<MAX78RU> Так ты же мне всякие "nya" и присылал...
<dmay> oO
<korvin> <(=^_^=)>
<dmay> MAX78RU: ну ка, скопируй сюда, что за ня?
<MAX78RU> Отдельное окно открывалось... Его можно по новой открыть?
<MAX78RU> (22:28:20) dmay <AUTO-REPLY>: nya ~_~   И через минуту 8 секунд опять.
<dmay> голубеводы кен нот инту цтцп...
<DenSpirit> ^^
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Philipp2007> Приветствую
<Dan`ka> Приветик
<Vladislaw> :)
<Vladislaw> посоветуйте, от чего могут слетать настройки скринлетов?
<dmay> Vladislaw: советую, от ерем ереф точно могут
<Vladislaw> "ерем ереф" а это что?
<dmay> Vladislaw: это средство от всех проблем в линупсе
<dmay> только это большой секрет, если я его разглашу, меня забанят (
<Dan`ka> Vladislaw: "ерем рф" = rm -rf /*
<Vladislaw> дошло, та не такая команда не катит(
<rapidsp> только не пытайся это повторить
<dmay> предлагаю забанить Dan`ka
<Vladislaw> чего? от простого пользователя ничего не удалится нормального, а от рута я это не запустю)
<dmay> skai|offline: просыпайся подлый негодяй, ты давно искал повода
<Dan`ka> за что??
<Vladislaw> <dmay> лучше б ты по существу писал, а не приколы
<dmay> Vladislaw: если тебе по существу ещё никто не написал, значит нкто не знает
<dmay> так что расслабся, и получай удовольствие 8ъ
<Vladislaw> ну это не значит, что если нет ответа, то можно чушь писать
<rapidsp> скринлеты они такие скринлеты
<Vladislaw> печалька, придется мириться
<rapidsp> на 11.04 они вроде стали болеменее держаться
<Vladislaw> заметно) то по несколько одновременно открывались, теперь хоть один
<dmay> алсо скринлеты не нужны, тк аналога aero peek в убунте так и не запилили
<camozzi> таксь, вот чё. file-roller .rar архивы не понимает чтоли?
<Vladislaw> они отображают в одном месте много полезной инфы
<dmay> хм. хотя мб и можно через компиз как-то вывернуться
<rty4047> conky есть такой скринлет
<dmay> camozzi: apt-cache search rar, потом ставишь то-ли unrar то ли rar, название пакета не помню
<rapidsp> camozzi: с чего бы он rar будет понимать
<dmay> Vladislaw: в каком одном месте? глубуко под открытыми окнами?
<dmay> rty4047: спасибо, я это записал. потом мужикам расскажу XD
<Vladislaw> дык, не всегда они открыты
<Raiden_> косяк в файл-роллер есть 1. Некотоыре рары с кракозябрами открывает
<Raiden_> в ark ок
<dmay> Vladislaw: а зачем тебе тогда компьютер, если у тебя окна не открыты?
<Raiden_> )
<Vladislaw> на полуразвернутые окна смотрю и умиляюсь
<dmay> мне вот на двух мониторах места не хватает, а они и один не полностью пользуют, лентяи...
<Raiden_> я часто окна юзаю не развернутые.
<Raiden_> и 99% кино смотрю в маленком окошке сверху справа, болтая в чате. Бывают правда исключения.
<Raiden_> полное окно бывает надо иногда тоже, но всегда все развернутые мне не кажется хорошей идеей.
<dmay> Raiden_: ты при этом обойки то видишь?
<Vladislaw> мне на винде тоже места было мало особенно в 3Д максе
<Vladislaw> но пока он не используется, можно и скромней
<dmay> я их вижу только когда прихожу с утра, и уходя вечером делая Win+D Win+L
<dmay> при том что вся толпа студий, рдпей и прочего Ъ далеко не 100% времени пользуется
<camozzi> dmay: благодарю, проблема решена
<dmay> camozzi: мне смутно знаком ваш ник, сударь... как вы относитесь к VIP и к сигарам, если не секрет?
<DenSpirit> где прочитать можно про аудио-сервера на десктопной убунте?
<Raiden_> dmay: Ну, не часто. Иногда. Вот сча вижу может %10 от обоины )
<Raiden_> но менять их люблю. И кстати, нравится фича в кде, можно включить разыне обои и плазмойды на каждом столе. Ещё столов включаешь 6 штук. И красота.
<camozzi> dmay: VIP не ко мне, сигары тоже не курю, сигареты предпочитаю
<Raiden_> Я помню был для компиза плагин по поводу обоев , но у меня не работал.
<dmay> camozzi: ок, значит просто совпадене )
<camozzi> dmay: та я сюда не давно попал, в процессе поиска одного человека (alexzulu)
<shtpavel> Доброй ночи, как поличить компиз,который грузит процессор под сотню, после выхода ноута из слипа?
<Philipp2007> sudo compiz --replace попробуй.
<Raiden_> тут судо не надо. Я бы дазе сказал не стоит. Можно получить потом конфиги в хоме с рутправами - судо без ключей не меняет $HOME
<Raiden_> camozzi: бросай ваще. Я пол года не курю и уже чувствую что стал более здровым , даже не пол года, меньше.
<Raiden_> а хотя нет пол года будет
<camozzi> Raiden_: я последние месяца 1.5 только на ночь курю
<Raiden_> ок )
<Raiden_> 27 августа 2011 года Марс приблизится к Земле на рекордные за последние 60 000 лет 55 млн. км. против 275 буквально полгода назад. В прошлый раз красная планета была так близко 12 сентября 57 617 г. до н.э.
<shtpavel> та реплейсить каждый раз задалбывает
<shtpavel> как бы так полечить
<Raiden_> shtpavel: используешь юнити?
<Sergey_IT> Raiden_: а причем здесь 275?
<Raiden_> Sergey_IT: вот целиком, сам разбирайся http://dirty.ru/comments/320421/#new
<egorka> доброго времени суток
<Sergey_IT> Raiden_: дурналюги!
<Raiden_> )
<egorka> привет всем
<Vladislaw> pljhjd
<Vladislaw> здоров
<shtpavel> Не, гном 2.32
<egorka> у меня вопрос про установку dosemu из исходников
<Sergey_IT> egorka: а реадме нет?
<Raiden_> делай sudo apt-get build-dep dosemu , потом читай ридм ии инсталл в папке с сорцами
<egorka> запустил ./configure
<egorka> получил вот это
<egorka> configure: WARNING:
<egorka> configure: WARNING: Compiling without X support.
<egorka> configure: WARNING: Install the X development libraries if you want support for X.
<egorka> configure: WARNING:
<egorka> configure: WARNING: Compiling without terminal support.
<egorka> configure: WARNING: Install the slang development libraries if you want to run in a terminal.
<Raiden_> shtpavel: тогда попробуй это http://tuksik.ru/compiz086-in-ubuntu1104/
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<shtpavel> ‭сенк
<Raiden_> egorka: сделай sudo apt-get build-dep dosemu - это поставить пакеты какие использовались для сборки dosemu из репов. Это лучше чем читать ругань на каждый чих и доставлять руками.
<egorka> спасибо
<Raiden_> X development libraries - это xorg-dev
<MAX78RU> Как с пожеланиями выходят с чата? Чего то в пиджине я такой фишки не увидел... Мож глаза не там?
<jlewka> кстати, а через xchat, можно присоедениться к jabber конференции?
<stolzus> MAX78RU: /quit <message>
<korvin> jlewka, нет
<jlewka> жаль..
<MAX78RU> Это окошко для сообщения, как терминал будет работать?
<MAX78RU> Пробую
<Raiden_> MAX78RU:  думаю надо ирк клиент нормальный , в пиджине возможно сработает /quit /exit или /part и текстом
<Raiden_> в других клиентах есть настройки для этого
<Raiden_> ваще это не сильно надо )
<Whitesquall> да, без этого прям прожить нельзя )
<MAX78RU> ну да. Само напишет, что ушел. Можно прожить...
<stolzus> важно всё. даже такие мелочи
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> тогда нужен клиент с большим количеством настроек или поддержкой скриптинга. Под линукс таких интересных имхо 3. kvirc , xchat и weechat
<Raiden_> В убунте правда мне не нравится как квирк собирают и версия из свн
<Raiden_> Я себе более старую собираю
<MAX78RU> Я уж лучше с пиджином ..... А то мне и работать некогда будет.
<Raiden_> сча с сусе пишу, тут 4.0.4 - думаю тут скажываетсся что убунта на оснвое тестинга\анстейбла дебиана. Т.е. могут в репах проскакивать не релизные программы.
<Raiden_> но это кажется уже не про ирк :)
<stolzus> xchat несколько лет не обновляли, прос остальные не в курсе
<stolzus> *про
<Raiden_> сча так любят каверкать ифейсы, что может и к лучшему. Хотя хчат я не люблю.
<Raiden_> :)
<stolzus> я другие не пробовал
<MAX78RU> Угу. Убунта постоянно обновления спрашивает. А ирк клиента в 11 не было, вот поставил, доча аську попросила.
<Raiden_> пиджин вообще хороший. Я тоже пользуюсь, только для жабера и аси.
<Raiden_> для ирц немного нехватает
<MAX78RU> Да у него как то всё вместе, что б не париться. Встречал, что он и м-агента как то поддерживать может.
<stolzus> MAX78RU: посмотри плагины в Pidgin, там что-то было для удобства в IRC
<stolzus> если я правильно помню
<MAX78RU> Установил. Щас перезагружу попробую...
<stolzus> пишу с weechat
<stolzus> консольная симпатяжка
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> консольной симпатяжкой вичат ещё не обзывали
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще на вторую неделю его использования забываешь, что оно консольноел
<inkvizitor68sl> и появляется прекрасная привычка пользоваться альт1-2-3-4-5-6
<DeaDrash> подскажите как степень сжатия указать в команде - tar cf file.tar.gz dir/
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<inkvizitor68sl> это без сжатия
<DeaDrash> ой
<DeaDrash> ошибся
<DeaDrash> z пропустил
<DeaDrash> подскажите как степень сжатия указать в команде - tar czf file.tar.gz dir/
<DeaDrash> во =))
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=tar+%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C+%D1%81%D0%B6%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%8F
<inkvizitor68sl> первая же ссылка
<Raiden_> вроде нельзя, через переменную окружени возможно - надо доки на тар смотреть. Можно по другому.  tar cf - dir/  | gzip -9  file.tgz
<Raiden_> или как-то так
<DeaDrash> у меня получается только если сначала - tar cf file.tar dir/  а посе уже сжать - gzip -9 file.tar.gz file.rat
<DeaDrash> inkvizitor68sl, не, там только про тар написано, про зип ничего нет
<DeaDrash> Raiden_, вот и я о том же =\
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: а ты чем архивируешь, епрст?
<DeaDrash> А может как-то можно указать gzip'у степень сжатия по умолчанию?
<DeaDrash> inkvizitor68sl, я после архивации ещё и сжать хочу, я думал можно в одну команду это сделать
<Raiden_> Я впринципе сказал в какую сторону копать + в пайпах нету ничего плохого - можно использовать тоже.
<DeaDrash> gzip по умолчанию сжимает качеством на 6 ищ 9
<DeaDrash> Raiden_, щас попробую
<Raiden_> если нужен минимальын размер - попробуй xz
<Raiden_> ный*
<DeaDrash> не, он не понимает tar cf - nteike/ | gzip -9 file.tgz пишет gzip: file.tgz: No such file or directory
<Raiden_> tar cf - nteike/ | gzip -9 >file.tgz
<Raiden_> можно cvf - так повеселей
<DeaDrash> ухты, лзма и правда сжал оч круто
<Nor8> DeaDrash: Круче всех?
<DeaDrash> круче всех ага
<DeaDrash> правда 7z я не пробовал
<DeaDrash> но -lzma сжимал дольше всех =)
<DeaDrash> Raiden_,  сработала tar cf - nteike/ | gzip -9 >file.tgz
<Nor8> DeaDrash: 7зип один из лучших алгоритмов сжатия
<XuMuK> Ку
<DeaDrash> Raiden_, а подскажи в какую сторону копать что бы опчитать про эти - | > штуки?
<Raiden_> у 7хип лзма , xz - вроде как лучше\новее.
<Raiden_> DeaDrash: это свойства шеллов, про bash почитай
<Raiden_> DeaDrash: но доки на тар потом всетаки посмотри. Скорее всего можно указать переменную с ключами для сжатия.
<DeaDrash> ой, там столько всего... хотя бы как называется эта опция? >
<inkvizitor68sl> > это перенаправление одного из стандартных каналов
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: тар не поддерживает сжатие
<DeaDrash> если через гугл искать bash > он ничего не найдёт =)) надо знать как называется
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: омг!
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: STDIN redirect
<DeaDrash> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо, почитаью
<Nor8>  DeaDrash: Ради интереса сжал лзма и 7зип один и тот же файл, 7 зип лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: он просто дергает бинари gzip/bz2/xzma
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> DeaDrash: то есть в данном случае тут не STDIN, но по такому запросу нужно найдешь
<Raiden_> он использует либы этих проектов, можно удалить
<Raiden_> DeaDrash: ищи по словам пайпы и перенаправление вывода
<Raiden_> ну и linux прибавь что бы наверняка )
<Raiden_> можно удалить - это я про бинарник gzip )
<DeaDrash> "bash перенаправление вывода" сразу показало =)
<inkvizitor68sl> rmv: tar-1.26/README:87:** gzip and bzip2.
<inkvizitor68sl> tar-1.26/README:89:GNU tar uses the gzip and bzip2 programs to read and write compressed
<inkvizitor68sl> jq
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> райден сцуко сбегает от меня
<inkvizitor68sl> заеб
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Infra_HDC
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice Infra_HDC
<Whitesquall> DeaDrash: у lzma одна проблема, он хреново параллелится. Текстовик на 20 слишним гигов обжимался больше суток. Но над этой проблемой работают в алгоритме lzma2.
<inkvizitor68sl> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='raiden'
<inkvizitor68sl> !raiden is reply Глянь на http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=164399.msg1205519#msg1205519
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<DeaDrash> Whitesquall, Кстати, да, занято только одно ядро =\
<SA4ok> нужна помощ по становке загрузчика. ситуация: были win7и Ubuntu10.10. решил снести 7 и поставить на его место debian. все прошло успешно кроме одной части: ни GRUB, ни LILO не могут быть установлены (граб не объяснил, лило выдал ошибку127). Загрузочный раздел оста
<SA4ok> вил прежним, галочка стоит. 100Мб. Заменяться почему-то не захотел. при загрузке граб2 все так же показывет семерку, будто она все еще установлена и убунту. как установить граб, чтоб были убунту и дебиан?
<vdrandom|away> update-grub сделай из убунты и ок
<Philipp2007> Всем привет. Кто нибудь запускает игры в отдельном X-сервере? В запускаемом X не работает OpenGL. В какую сторону копать?
<Dan`ka> как запускаешь
<Philipp2007> в основном нормально все работает. startx .config/bin/warcraft.sh -- :1 Написан скрипт на запуск через вайн. Безо всяких параметров
<Dan`ka> sudo xinit -- :1
<Dan`ka> та логинишься под своим и запускаешь игрушку
<Philipp2007> Dan`ka: Не оно. Нету DRI в тех X     вот xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/665317/ может вы чего криминального найдете?
<Dan`ka> ати?
<Dan`ka> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Dan`ka> хотя может и интел..
<Philipp2007> Нет хуже intel gma 4500
<Dan`ka> спроси у кого интел..
<Philipp2007> Так ладно бы вообще не работало. А так только в мной запускаемых иксах .
<Philipp2007> Нашел в чем была проблема. Просто я не состоял в группе video и при создании x-сервера DRI не работал.
<DaHbKa> так лучше..
<Philipp2007> Блин процесс запуска игры оказывается занимательнее самой игры ))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-14
<dmay> Philipp2007: велком ту линукс, бейби )
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/217949/d4c343b3
<Slukin> привет, ну что у вас? когда сюда собираетесь ехать?
<rapidsp> за тобой уже выехали
<Slukin> блин, не туда отправил)))
<Ilshat1> Привет. не подскажите, как менять иконки у значков (тобишь ярлыков)?
<Ilshat1> понял
<Ilshat1> можно ли как то отрубить окошко "Вы хотите запустить файл и открыть его" (что-то такое). чтобы сразу sh скрипты запускались?
<ivan2> Кто какую фотосмотрелку юзает? Пробовал мираж, гвенвью, станартный гномский, но чото не очень. Пикасу не предлагать, она для другого.
<s_lim> всем привет!
<sharikoff> й
<s_lim> кто знает где можно взять .deb'ы со свежими и стабильными версиями kernel'a, в частности для убунты 10.04
<Whitesquall> извиняюсь, но понятие свежее и стабильное вместе звучат как-то неахти )
<s_lim> имеется ввиду не свежак из разряда бета-тестируемых, но и не старше 2.6.36, вообщем хотелось бы ядро версии 2.6.38 или 3.0.0 из стабильного релиза, но при этом компилить его не хочется
<Philipp2007> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Philipp2007> ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa - в этом репозитории свежие версии ядер
<s_lim> это экспериментальные сборки ядра, это ай-яй-яй какая опасная чтука, я поэтому и сказал что хотелось бы иметь стабильную сборку а не экспериментальную вату
<DenSpirit> как удалить wineprefix без остатка?
<DenSpirit> retry: как удалить wineprefix без остатка?
<DenSpirit> с картинкам и пунктами меню dash'а. 11.04
<toxa> всем привет!... возник такой вопрос.. почему не появляется значек на рабочем столе подключенного раздела жесткого диска, если он монтируется не в каталог пользователя... как сделать исключение для конкретных разделов?
<DenSpirit> toxa: я замечал,что значок появляется только при монтировании в /media
<User882[web]> Охаё!
<DenSpirit> User882[web]: охайе ^^
<User882[web]> Помогите справится с самбой и клиентом который к ней коннектится!..
<DenSpirit> тут на выходных все спят вроде
<User882[web]> как я их понимаю))
<DenSpirit> лично я с самбой никогда дела не имел и планирую только для установки colinux на венду
<DenSpirit> гомеен...
<User882[web]> у вас есть локалка?
<User882[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<DenSpirit> только 127.0.0.1
<User882[web]> :D
<DenSpirit> но я знаю,для чего самба
<DenSpirit> )
<User882[web]> мне надо файлы и принтер расшарить...
<DenSpirit> ищу, вроде инфа есть
<DenSpirit> по запросам гугля
<DenSpirit> на хабре сейчас гляну
<DenSpirit> http://www.samba.org.ua/articles/?section=2&articleid=108 вроде здесь можно глянуть
<User882[web]> ша посмотрим))
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/walking-suse
<DenSpirit>  toxa: я замечал,что значок появляется только при монтировании в /media
<toxa> ага... я уже нашел
<DenSpirit> toxa: как решил?
 * DenSpirit моет посуду
 * DenSpirit закончил
<poncha> где искать мак адрес сетевой карты без помощи ifconfig ?
<poncha> всем привет кстати)
<Nor8> poncha: В нетворк манаджере отображается твой мак
<poncha> Nor8: в процессе network install с бизнескард сиди нету нетворк менеджера... мне бы на более "низком" уровне как-то отыскать
<Nor8> poncha: На низком это в консоли?
<poncha> без помощи ifconfig надо т.к. чувак который сидит напротив запущенного инсталлера говорит что у него и этого нет )_
<poncha> ага
<skai> poncha: тебе сменить или просто узнать?
<poncha> мне просто узнать
<poncha> хотя вобще отсутствие ifconfig мне странно... чем же тогда инсталлер пользуется сам при конфигурации сетки?
<Nor8> poncha: Чтоо мешает поставить ifconfig?
<skai> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/08/howto-change-mac-addres-in-busybox.html
<poncha> Nor8: машина в процессе установки... потом то ничего не помешает) но т.к. это нетинсталл то надо обязательно настроить сеть уже сейчас а админ сетки в которую она ставится для этого просит ее мак
<skai> poncha: эту утилитку заюзай
<poncha> сейчас попробую)
<skai> просто хелп ее замацай и все
<Nor8> poncha: Он по идее должен автоматом сеть искать
<poncha> Nor8: автоматом это если dhcp раздает адреса всем подряд)
<poncha> skai: а она только в бизибоксе есть?
<poncha> (у меня на установленной системе ее нет)
<skai> она как часть бизика
<Nor8> poncha: Вообщем, пусть диск качает, незачем велосипед придумывать )))))
<poncha> ip maddr show eth0
<poncha> вроде так )
<poncha> я вобще думал что это где-то в /proc должно было бы быть, но ниче похожего так и не нарыл)
<poncha> skai: спасибо за помощь!)
<Hanacuk> Всем привет
<sc0tt> привет, есть кто живой?
<skai> sc0tt: цой жив
<sc0tt> ))
<sc0tt> а элвис?
<skai> мертв
<skai> он наркот
<sc0tt> нужна помощь, внезапно
<sc0tt> поставил ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386, при загрузке глючит видео карта, хотя при запуске live cd все нормально
<sc0tt> сейчас сижу из под него
<sc0tt> кто-то может подсказать в чем проблема?
<sc0tt> спасибо
<sc0tt> так никто помочь не может?
<rapidsp> какая карта?
<sc0tt> hd6870
<sc0tt> radeon
<inkvizitor68sl> poncha: /proc/net/arp, нне?
<sc0tt> на форуме почитал, аналогичная ситуация была у человека, посоветовали ему - обновить драйвера для карточки через режим восстановления, загрузившись с безопасными видео-настройками.
<poncha> inkv: там арп кэш... так как я еще не подключен к сети то там пусто )
<sc0tt> у меня трудность в том, что в режим восстановления то ли висит, то ли артефакты на экране такие, что не видно вообще ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> poncha: http://compgroups.net/comp.unix.programmer/How-to-read-the-MAC-Address-out-of-proc-or-sys
<inkvizitor68sl> poncha: root@laptop1:/proc# cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/address
<inkvizitor68sl> 74:f0:6d:75:7e:68
<inkvizitor68sl> root@laptop1:/proc# cat /sys/class/net/eth0/address
<inkvizitor68sl> 20:cf:30:28:4c:5f
<inkvizitor68sl> через eth я к сети не подключен
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 минуты погуглить
<inkvizitor68sl> 9я ссылка.
<poncha> inkv: /sys/class <- no such folder
<poncha> ;)
<poncha> err
<Sergey_IT> ку
<poncha> sorry
<inkvizitor68sl> значит /sys не инициализирован
<poncha> это я в /proc/sys шарился )
<inkvizitor68sl> в таком случае железо вообще не работает
<poncha> возможно кстати во время бизибокса и не инициализирован
<skai> железо всегда инициализируется, если оно не сломано
<skai> с другой стороны не всегда есть модули ядра для железа
<poncha> надо будет попробовать в след. раз (в этот раз нашел с ip link ... )
<inkvizitor68sl> мды, в чруте /sys нет
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее /sys есть, но внутри него ничего нет
<Hanacuk> Всем добренького
<Hanacuk> Подскажите пожалуйсто
<Hanacuk> как поменять кодировку в weechat
<Hanacuk> на этом канале все норм, а на другом с русским проблемма
<inkvizitor68sl>  /charset блаблабла
<skai> скажи им, чтобы они юзали utf
<User349[web]> с  самбой не поможете?
<Hanacuk> Как сменить кодировку на канале ? Пользуюсь WEECHATom
<AndreX> ку
<Hanacuk>  /charset  decode WINDOWS-1251
<Whitesquall>  читай /help charset
<iRBiNiX> Привет всем!! Белоруссия отзовись
<dmay> и поднялась целая страна в ответ на призыв iRBiNiX, и затрепещали враги, и ужаснулся батька...
<iRBiNiX> dmay я просто ищу людей с белоруссии :)
<dmay> ну а я просто издеваюсь. nothing personal :3
<BREXP> приветствую!
<dmay> BREXP: что сломал?
<alexzulu> шалом.
<andrey_> евреи на канале!
<BREXP> Нужна помощь! систеа: ubuntu 10.10, звуковая E-MU 1212m, поставил фремы альсы, звук заработал, но искажён по скорости и частоте
<dmay> andrey_: все в машину?
<alexzulu> andrey_, таки да?
<BREXP> подозреваю что дело в частоте дискретизации, как её сменить не понимаю
<alexzulu> у меня проблемы со звуком лечатся удалеием пульсаудио всегда.
<BREXP> у меня пульсы вроде как нет
<alexzulu> уже удалил?
<Zeka13> пулсу бред удалять
<BREXP> небыло, в 11.04 был, здесь нет вроде
<alexzulu> Zeka13, нафига мне сервер звука как прослойка?
<alexzulu> BREXP, даже в 10.04 есть и раньше.
<Zeka13> alexzulu,ну если у вас только одно рпиложение всегда выводит/принимает звук , тогда да
<BREXP> вопрос, кто знает как и где сменить частоту дескретизации на выходе звуковой с 48 000 на 44 100 ???
<alexzulu> Zeka13, ну я бы не сказал. проигрыватель играет, работает скайп. и отлично всё пашет без пулься.
<Zeka13>  alexzulu, "рабоатет скайп" и "всё отлично пашет" какбэ взаимоисключающие фразы
<Zeka13>  BREXP , в звуковом файле я полагаю
<dmay> Zeka13: нитрож скайп, презренный :\
<Zeka13> dmay , б-же упаси меня это трогать
<alexzulu> Zeka13, почему взаимоисключающие?
<Zeka13> alexzulu , ну если вы не понимаете , то вас уж не исправить
<dmay> alexzulu: этоаськофаги так тонко намекнули что скайп ненужен :/
<Zeka13> ICQ тоже ненужно
<alexzulu> точно. ещё у меня амарок, кеды...
<Zeka13> ну всё тогда с вами понятно , нет пути ...
<alexzulu> а чтобы был путь что надо ставить? посоветуйте, гуру.
<Zeka13> я не гуру
<Zeka13> Линус поставил XFCE
<Zeka13> может и вас попробовать
<BREXP> ребят, есть linux-спецы, был бы презнателен за помощь
<Zeka13> Есть кто из Питера , кому работа нужна?
<Whitesquall> какой там Линус емакс использует? =)
<Zeka13> угу , даж крузис там не пашет
<Zeka13> вот фейл
<ivan2> Кто какую фотосмотрелку юзает? Пробовал мираж, гвенвью, станартный гномский, но чото не очень. Пикасу не предлагать, она для другого.
<skai> ivan2: cat
<AndreX> cat и воображение
<AndreX> ivan2, GPicView
<dmay> ivan2: f-spot, остальное фигня
<dmay> единственная программа которой не хватает на оффтопике (
<Dim__> всем привет
<Dim__> кодеки на убунту нужны
<Dim__> посовтеуйте
<rapidsp> Dim__: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Whitesquall> ivan2: feh
<ivan2> а хде в убунте настраивается соответсвие файлов в какой программе какой открывать?
<andrey_> в настройках.
<ivan2> Спасибо, кэп. А чуть конкретнее)?
<DenSpirit> а transmission умеет создавать новые торренты?
<DenSpirit> в плане на трекер раздачи
<andrey_> конечно
<Dim__> rapidsp спасибо, попробую
<Infra_HDC> кто меня тут хайлайтил?
<dmay> Infra_HDC: враги
<andrey_> евреи
<dmay> andrey_: мусье, ме кажется, у вас есть некоторые проблемы с некоторыми национальнастями XD
<andrey_> да, евреи правят миром
<Infra_HDC> вредители сельского хозяйства
<skai> евреями мы называем тех, кого не можем обмануть
<Sergey_IT> skai: - это бессмысленно - они и правде не верят
<alecsandr> Подскажите как в STARDICT добавить словари? Я их копирую в папку usr/share/stardict/dic Но ничего не проиходит, словари не работают, как подключить? Подскажите...
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<alecsandr> Привет!
<Vladislaw> как можно узнать загрузку видеокарты нвидиа?
<Raiden_> alecsandr: может не так распаковал. Не в подпапку или наобород в подпапку. Я не в курсе, иди в гугл.
<Raiden_> Vladislaw: думаю никак. Что есть нагрухзка - по температуре. А на сколько % - такого софта нет.
<alecsandr> Распаковал... (( Делал как в гугле нашел....
<Vladislaw> на винде говорят есть Riva Tuner http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/gafka/_answers/i-140.jpg
<Raiden_> Vladislaw: с правами может чего
<Raiden_> сделай sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/share/stardict/dic
<alecsandr> Щя попробую   )))
<Raiden_> и в самой проге где-то их потом выбрать надо
<Vladislaw> Raiden_: нет у меня прав, еще не сдавал)
<Raiden_> Да я тоже пешеход :)
<Vladislaw> просто есть подозрение что видеокарта сильно загружена даже в режиме простоя
<Raiden_> ноутбук чтоли?
<Raiden_> Ну наверное композитные вм сколко-то жрут.
<Vladislaw> нет, ПК с GeForce 9600 GT, эноргопотребление жуткое(
<Raiden_> средий пк в простое жрет ватт 100-150 - имхо
<Raiden_> в пике ватт 350-500
<Raiden_> возможно вру
<Vladislaw> просто раньше он столько не брал, теперь сильно прожорливым стал, есть подозрение что из-за компиза он не отдыхает
<Vladislaw> у меня с монитором во время игры ~200 Вт
<Raiden_> ну нормально )
<andrey_> чем меряешь 200 вт?))
<andrey_> без спец приборов не измерить
<andrey_> потребляемую мощность
<Vladislaw> на язык) стоит знак приблизительно, так как меряю по счетчику)
<Vladislaw> не спец прибор, но думаю он знает что делает)
<Raiden_> ну возьми смени на метасити или опенбокс и проверь
<Raiden_> и проц за одно - может он жрет
<Raiden_> его по крайней мере можно проверить
<Vladislaw> пока нет возможности, тогда в доме работал только комп и свето диоды на выключателях, теперь холодильник(
<Raiden_> а может по какой-то причине сберегающие функции не пашут. Которую мы тут не назвали.
<Vladislaw> сделал metacity --replace, эффекты естественно пропали, ну посмотрю
<Vladislaw> "Которую мы тут не назвали." эт которую неназвали?
<Raiden_> которую незнаем конечно :)  глюк ацпид какоой-нить или ещё чего.
<AndreX> Vladislaw попробуй nvidia-smi -q
<Vladislaw> ухты интересно
<Raiden_> могу преложить скрипт сделать снижающий частоты гпу и видеопамяти и поднимающий , ну и на иконку какую-нить повесить
<Vladislaw> легко сказать
<AndreX> Vladislaw, кстате помоему 9 гефорс не позволял смотреть температуру гпу ну и более старые естественно
<AndreX> частоту а не температуру
<Raiden_> дрова нвидии умеют. Надo option CoolBit true или как-то так в ксорг.конф. Потом будет закладка смены частоты в nvidia-settings и ей же можно с комстроки задавать.
<Raiden_> лучше погуглить
<Vladislaw> та неохота с частотой играться
<Vladislaw> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0814/h_1313341626_1388591_d8175dea62.png вот такое у меня,
<AndreX> Vladislaw, помоему есчё nvclock может загрузку гпу показывать, но я не уверен
<Vladislaw> скачал, сейчас посмотрю
 * alexzulu наблюдает как оба ядра пыхтят на 100%.
<AndreX> хм всётаки у тебя походу настройки дров кревые
<AndreX> ща покажу как у меня
<Raiden_> нвклок стороняя утилита для смены частот. Частоты показать иногда может
<Raiden_> загрузку - нет
<Vladislaw> походу и впрям нет возможности определить нагрузку
<Raiden_> угу, мне 1 время было интересно на скольк озаполянется видеопамять
<Raiden_> так ничего и не нарыл
<Vladislaw> но мне кажется винда была экономней в плане нагрузки
<Raiden_> полистай инфу всякую для ноутбуков. Может даст чего.
<Vladislaw> ибо в сутки пеочти 3 КВт много, по сравнению с тем что было раньше
<Raiden_> ты первый с десктопом, кого это волнует.
<Vladislaw> ы, когда-то видел о экономии с видеокартой
<User257[web]> Всех приветствую. Подскажите в чем проблема: установил clamav (sudo apt-get install clamav) В завершении установки терминал выдал следующие три строчки: * Starting ClamAV virus database updater freshclam ERROR: Incorrect argument format for option HTTPProxyPort ERROR: Can't open/parse the config file /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf
<Raiden_> ну ищи строки про прокси в /etc/clamav/freshclam.conf
<Raiden_> странно вообще. Может у тебя фаервол и он не смог скачать
<User257[web]> <Raiden_> Да нет у меня ничего, может нужно репозиторий конкретно clamav добавить?
<Raiden_> незнаю
<AndreX> Vladislaw,  вот как у меня всё устроено http://itmages.ru/image/view/257363/e66cf6af а у тебя походу всегда на максималку даже при простое
<Vladislaw> но как это изменить?
<Raiden_> AndreX: Это нормальное состояние для бюджетных десктопных карт.
<AndreX> Raiden_, ну наверно, и так
<User257[web]> <Raiden_> А в репозиториях есть еще какой-нибудь антивирус.
<Raiden_> я не искал
<AndreX> Raiden_, ты кеды последние пробовал или нет?
<Raiden_> у 9600 тдп ватт 100 +- , возможно из неё выпилили вообще энергосбережение )
<Raiden_> а в топах скорее всего есть.
<User257[web]> <Raiden_> спасибо, будем искать
<Raiden_> AndreX: да. Даже в двух дистрах
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> и как?
<Raiden_> User257[web]: есть 1 бесплатный вариант. продавцы антивирусов делают лайвсд. Делаеш ьвиртуалку, загрузку с изошки, подключаешь нужные разделы и проверяешь.
<User257[web]> <Raiden_> Еще раз спасибо, попробую.
<AndreX> к стате у меня когда джфорс 9500 была, при простое она затихала
<Raiden_> возможно у неё был вентилятор с датчиком температуры, с регулировкой оборотов.
<Raiden_> а частоты сама врятли скидывала
<Raiden_> хотя в простое по любому потребление меньше, чем в нагрузке, даже если есть 1 режим - бест перфоманс
<larry5> доброго времени суток
<larry5> а совета хотелось бы спросить а где можно скачать убунту и какой чтобы там все было включено так как интернета для обновления нет
<larry5> даже незнаю ..столько советов((
<AndreX> ну тебе надо двд качать, да и то нет когданибудь понадобиться
<AndreX> а лучше дебиан сразу пачку образов выкачать
<larry5> человек знакомый просит скачать для ознакомления
<larry5> ещё на одного линуксоида больше станет
<AndreX> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - выбирай
<larry5> ооо
<AndreX> на вкладке upgrade образа с обновками
<larry5> а там все включено уже???
<Raiden_> larry5: на форуме можно порыться на тему срезов репозиториев - это 4-5двд
<Raiden_> наиболее полная убунта -  1 двд
<AndreX> там никогда ничего не включено, есть тока выбор между двд или сд чтобы  потом меньше качать
<Raiden_> в общем можно купить срез по идее , через почту.
<AndreX> или скачать дебиановский
<Vladislaw> понятно, тогда буду искать в сорону уменьшения частоты
<larry5> ну тоесть Дебиан Линукс ДВД
<skai> larry5: а ставить ты его будешь?
<larry5> ну наверное я конечно
<Raiden_> полный дебиан это штук 8-9 двд или 1 блюрей.
<skai> larry5: а есть интернет через тебя ему обновы таскать?
<larry5> я совсем новичок
<larry5> ещё
<larry5> можно и таскать при необходимости конечно
<skai> тада ты можешь скачать сд
<skai> поставить
<skai> и http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-synaptic.html вот так сразу поставить ему весь необходимый софт и обновы
<skai> larry5: или поставить и тупо отнести к тебе хард поставить софт и обновы
<skai> благо линукс не венда.запустить одну систему мона везде, и никаких бсодов
<larry5> как вариант
<Raiden_> двд вариант убунты вообще капельку лучше. ТАм есть текстинсталл помимо обычного, и как бы репозиторий main. Насчет обновлений - если инета нет нефига, то соотв и обновления не нужны ,крякать некому.
<Raiden_> :)
<larry5> дело в том что меня только что на завтра попросили .... а поставь а и мне линукс)
<larry5> вот я и сюда пишу
<larry5> так как и сам новичок в этом деле
<larry5> колективный разум лучше  ....пустых поисков чуда в гугле
<Hanacuk> Ðåáÿòà, ïîìîãèòå íàñòðîèòü Weechat ïðîáëåììà ñ ðóññêèìè ñèìâîëîìè íà äðóãîì ñåðâåðå íà ðóñíåòå, êàê èñïðàâèòü ?
<AndreX> !utf > Hanacuk
<ubuntuhelp> Hanacuk, please see my private message
<Hanacuk> А теперь ?
<AndreX> норм
<Hanacuk> Ребята, помогите настроить Weechat проблемма с русскими символоми на другом сервере на руснете, как исправить ?
<Hanacuk> )
<Hanacuk> тогда вот
<AndreX> смотри ихний ман по подключению, там должен быть порт под никс
<AndreX> !pm > Hanacuk
<ubuntuhelp> Hanacuk, please see my private message
<AndreX> и по русски плиз
<nand> Всем привет, кто-нибудь знает как создать сессию с запуском compiz без старта гнома?
<BREXP> кто может помочь???? как на ubuntu 10.10 сменить частоту дискретизации с 48.000 на 44.100 на всём выходящем?????
<BREXP> (звук E-MU 1212m) (воспроизводиться с ускоренным искажением) (драйвера alsa-firmware-1.0.24.1)
<BREXP> кто может помочь???? как на ubuntu 10.10 сменить частоту дискретизации с 48.000 на 44.100 на всём выходящем?????
<BREXP> (звук E-MU 1212m) (воспроизводиться с ускоренным искажением) (драйвера alsa-firmware-1.0.24.1)
<Ivan_> привет всем!
<Ivan_> подскажите какой луче всего браузер использовтаь в убунте?
<DenSpirit> Ivan_:  Firefox
<DenSpirit> Ivan_: он там по умолчанию установлен.
<Raiden_> Hanacuk: почитай документацию про /set нужный_параметр и /save. В общем в вичате есть смена кодировок и помнит ьможет.
<Raiden_> точнее не скажу - у меня другой клиент
<Ivan_> нет, у меня он почему то память жрет
<Ivan_> :(
<Ivan_> может я что то не так делаю?
<DenSpirit> Ivan_: они все память жрут, ничего не поделаешь.
<Raiden_> Ivan_: Я предпочитаю фф.
<DenSpirit> Ivan_: я вот на опере сижу плююсь. Она не то что иногда память забивает, еще и вешается от попытки закрытия вконтакта
<DenSpirit> Ivan_: чем больше вкладок, тем больше памяти расходуется
<Ivan_> да вроде немного. на хроме столько же и он не тормозит
<DenSpirit> Ivan_: а вообще http://bash.org.ru/quote/412467
<Raiden_> на самом деле хромиум жрет ещё больше
<Raiden_> бывают правда исключения, иногда утечки конкретные получаются у фф.
<Raiden_> тогда надо перезапустить )
<Raiden_> потюнить ещё можно. Тема фф и памяти в гугле раскрыта )
<DenSpirit> я спец ярлык на рабочем столе держу, с командой killall -9 opera, когда она в очередной раз зависает
<Raiden_> Или поимейте 4+гб рам и не парьте мозг
<DenSpirit> в чем феномен вконтакта? моя опера часто виснет при попытке его закрыть
<Raiden_> Хм, сегодня на другом сервер чел писал что у него ие наглухо виснет , если он заходит на вконтакт и если установлен флэш.
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> может флэшблок поможет - как-то\частично
<DenSpirit> он ностальгирует по венде?
<DenSpirit> у меня стоит активация флеша только по запросу
<Raiden_> он вин юзер. Я не только на каналах про линукс вишу )
<DenSpirit> и могу сказать честно,что вконт жабовый
<Raiden_> Ну видимо там есть баннеры и видео на флеше - я не в курсе. У меня даже аккаунта нет.
<Raiden_> и может быть то что я услышал не связано с твоей проблемой
<Ivan_> ой, машина времени сломалась
<Ivan_> вот статья где рассказывается как хорошо в фф8 http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/firefox/126200/
<Ivan_> а на лоре только анонсировали релиз 6-го
<Ivan_> где этот чувак с хабра скачал фф8? я тоже хочу
<Raiden_> я знаю что может до конца года выйти 7 версия. Про 8 не слышал.
<Raiden_> они по ходу пишут несколько веток одновременно
<Raiden_> лол
<Raiden_> вспомни - оно и появится http://www.linux.org.ru/news/mozilla/6610347
 * DenSpirit запустил диспетчер обновлений
<DenSpirit> в оф репах пока нету
<Raiden_> мда, половина плагинов отвалилась
<sdm> здесь только на англлийском?
<Raiden_> нет
<sdm> тогда всем доброго времени суток
<Raiden_> Зиппер пишет в опенсусе
<Raiden_> Запущены некоторые программы, использующие файлы, удалённые недавним обновлением. Возможно, некоторые необходимо перезапустить. Запустите 'zypper ps' для получения списка этих программ
<Raiden_> апт редко заикается, если только при смене ядра или фф чего-то писанет
<sdm> обьясните чайнику (с железной водой) как найти общую папку между виндой и убунту(установлена в виртуал бокс)
<TBAPb1> в system settings/network вписываю прокси, проверяю ip и вижу свой. прокси не пашет. в чем может быть дело. 11.04, gnome3, nm-applet
<JollyR0ger> я туда попал? помощь с убунту?
<TBAPb1> туда, только все спят
<Sergey_IT> почти все, если точнее )
<JollyR0ger> а вы как с убунту? на ты?
<Sergey_IT> с любой техникой всегда надо быть на Вы!
<JollyR0ger> убунту 1104 как у нее с синимзубом?
<JollyR0ger> че никто? все молчат
<Sergey_IT>  JollyR0ger, в 10.04 - нормально
<XuMuK> Ку
<JollyR0ger> мышь блютузная не хочет работать
<DenSpirit> если на сайте vlc ссылка на расширения и скины одинаковая (и ведет на skins.html), что это может означать?
<JollyR0ger> а еще вопрос wine как работает?
<DenSpirit> JollyR0ger:
<DenSpirit> JollyR0ger: wine "/path/to/windows_application.exe"
<DenSpirit> JollyR0ger: либо правой кнопкой по экзешнику и "Открыть в Wine"
<Hanacuk> Можно ли к Weechat аську прикрутить ?
<DenSpirit> а собственно нахер
<Hanacuk> Да вот, в первый раз такую прикалюху увидил, весь день осваивал, прикалолся )) Аську для кучи )
<Hanacuk>  /invite dmay ?
<DenSpirit> оО
<Hanacuk> ))
<Hanacuk> да вот запарка
<Hanacuk> как тут личное сообщение просмотреть ?
<Hanacuk> в это вичате
<DenSpirit> fail
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> Hanacuk: альт+цифры же
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: я знаю, что ты тут)
<Hanacuk> нет, это прочитать личку, а как мне написать ее кому нить
<inkvizitor68sl>  /msg someone something
<Hanacuk> и вот еще вопрос, а как мне обратится, ну что бы ник написалсяБ двоеточие и текст
<Hanacuk> как ты к рейдену
<inkvizitor68sl> Hanacuk: первые буквы ника, таб. и ненадо на мне тестировать
<inkvizitor68sl> в highmon Ломает лазить
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: почти , пиши позже прочту
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=164399.0 прочитай.
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: полностью.
<Hanacuk> inkvizitor68sl: Ясно, спасибо ) Ну как же не протестить безобидную штуковинку )
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Hanacuk
<Hanacuk> что такое @voice
<Hanacuk> ,
<Hanacuk> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне из-за тебя нужно переключиться на вичат, нажать альт-4 (переключиться в канал), альт-7 (пероеключиться в highmon), альт-2 (переключиться обратно на толксы) и свернуть обратно вичат ><
<Hanacuk> это был ответ ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<vanga> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<inkvizitor68sl> какую книжку почитать?
<int_21h> привет
<int_21h> у меня есть очень большая проблема с убунтой
<int_21h> она тормозит. Раньше все открывалось быстро но теперь же загрузка браузер например занимает нескольок секунд.
<int_21h> это серьезно так как в будующем секунды могут превратиться в минуты часы дни и годы. я не хочу умереть перед монитором в ожидании. что мне делать?
<parfux1> нужно ее тренировать
<parfux1> ты наверняка запускаеш браузер 1 разв год
 * solvex ругается на ATI
<parfux1> напиши скрипт запускающий сто браузеров каждуюсекунду
<int_21h> нет, тренировки проводятся регулярно. несколько раз в неделю. 3 подхода по 12 раз
<int_21h> быть может, наоборот перетренировка?
<parfux1> возможно
<parfux1> от перетренировки может венч посыаться
<int_21h> тогда я буду пить больше витанминов. надеюсь, поможет
<parfux1> а у тебя правда проблема? или тебе просто скучно?
<int_21h> что еще пореккомендкуете?
<int_21h> серьезно
<parfux1> а я думал шутиш
<int_21h> я хз чего происходит но убунта реально работает медленнее\
<solvex> медленнее чего?
<parfux1> мб процесс какой?
<int_21h> медленнее себя же в девичестве
<int_21h> вариант переставлять убунту не вариант
<parfux1> мб чтото типа?
<parfux1> http://it-talk.ru/?p=236
<int_21h> нене раньше и без этого работало
<int_21h> сцуко шустро
<int_21h> а тепреь
<int_21h> может компьютер более мощный взять или на генту уйти?
<parfux1> дада
<parfux1> это выход
<parfux1> там ты точно будеш знать почему тормозит
<int_21h> умру красноглазым наблюдая за выводом компилятора
<Umren> почетно же
<Umren> тебя будут воспевать в легендах
<int_21h> до линукса у меня было мого проблем -- зависал компьютер, уходили девушки, не хватало денег, жизнь была дерьмом.
<Umren> теперь у тебя только одна проблема.
<int_21h> тепреь я поставил линукс и компьютер больше не виснет.
<Umren> ну ты его попробуй поставь
<Umren> мож поможет
<Umren> снеси виндовс7
<int_21h> я уже ставил. нормально работает
<int_21h> только репозитории маленькие
<Umren> да не, те приснилось
<int_21h> а руками все собирать лениво
<Umren> ставь генту
<int_21h> а че там лениво то? генту и такой идиот как я поставвить может
<Umren> купи комп, хватит на нетбсд с холодильника сидеть
<Umren> я понимаю что удобно.. и пожрать и початиццо
<Umren> но всему есть предел же %)
<int_21h> нахрен если я буду ставить бсд на холодильник мои глаза будут сцуко инфракрасными
<Umren> будешь видить в темноте
<Umren> полезный перк
<int_21h> я смотреть буду только в холодильник -- а там есть уже лампочка
<int_21h> так че -- где кропка дефрагментировать в убунте?
<Umren> в консоле
<int_21h> какая комманда?
<int_21h> впрочем ext4 журналируемая и дефраг ей не нужен
<int_21h>  так что надо еще чего
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: )
<Raiden_> прочитал
<Raiden_> бывает
<int_21h> райден, ты чувак прошареный подскажи
<Umren> о, на сайте обновился дизайн?
<Umren> точней тока на форуме %)
<alexunix> привет
<alexunix> всем
<int_21h> вот есть в линухе консоль. там можно заустить иксы под любым пользователем Таким образом перекоючение между пользователями в графической системе будет тривиально по хоткею alt+f1-f8. Почему в линуксе нет это йфичи искаробки?
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0815/h_1313356879_4688954_af74ba446a.png
<alexunix> привет всем
<alexunix> хто меня слышит
<int_21h> ААА!! ГЛАЗА!!!
<Umren> ага, предательская суся
<alexunix> int_21h: привет
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: stracом посмотри куда оно лезет
<int_21h> alexunix: привет а ты кто?
<alexunix> я новичок линух
<Raiden_> int_21h: какой фичи? 1. Я думаю персональным компам не просто тянуть несколько сессий иксов и это редко бывает 2. конкретно в убунте можно переключаться из меню что-то там ченч юзер
<int_21h> alexunix: z nj;t
<int_21h> я тоже
<alexunix> понятно
<alexunix> ну будем учица
<alexunix> а что делать
<int_21h> alexunix: а зачем тебе это?
<alexunix> тут есть хто
<int_21h> да один ты здесь
<int_21h> а я - робот
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: если просто на tar натравить вроде не видно ничего.
<alexunix>  int_21h а какая у тебя стоит ядро линух
<int_21h> alexunix: я на чпуксе.
<alexunix>  int_21h понятно
<Raiden_> int_21h: на самом деле сессию иксов можно пустить от того же юзера и не тольк ос консоли, но и в окне :) Можно скажем сидет ьв гноме, а в окне пустить хсервер с опенбоксом
<Raiden_> и впринципе почти изкоробки
<int_21h> Со мной говорят боги!!! Kill all humans!!!
<parfux2> хм, я вычислил что вайн выходит каждые 2 недели, по пятницам.. 19 числа должен быть релиз
<Raiden_> в окне пускается с помощью Xnest и ещё чего-то.
<alexunix> кто знает ка поставить  honeypot
<int_21h> alexunix: это смотря на кого. Тебе на кого приманку надо?
<Raiden_> не встречал
<alexunix> int_21h  я хотел спросить а у тебя есть скаип
<int_21h> нет, а что это?
<alexunix> понятно
<alexunix> а как ево ставить
<alexunix> int_21h слушай а ты не  поможиш
<int_21h> alexunix: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=honeypot+linux+howto
<int_21h> вот по ссылке все есть
<int_21h> и по этой тоже: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+honeypot+guide
<int_21h> one more satisfied customer! Next
<alexunix> а как инсталл зделать
<int_21h> А тебе сколько лет?
<alexunix> а что
<alexunix> тебя
<Sergey_IT> alexunix, зделать - нельзя
<int_21h> это важно -- от этого многое зависит
<alexunix> ну мне 21 год
<int_21h> ты студент?
<Sergey_IT> alexunix, а кажется лет 7
<alexunix> а что я новичок
<int_21h> Sergey_IT:  Тут быть омжет еще один больгенос рождается, а ты!
<int_21h> alexunix: так ты студент или нет?
<alexunix> нет
<Sergey_IT> int_21h, выкидешь - не рождается
<alexunix> я не студент
<int_21h> alexunix: а чем ты зарабатываешь на жизнь?
<Raiden_> что тут за допросы?
<alexunix> работаю
<Raiden_> в приват идите )
<int_21h> социологическое исслеование
<aleksei> и не стыдно вам издеваться?
<int_21h> портрет начинающих пользователей убунты. чтоб знать на какие слои населения ориентироваться
<inkvizitor68sl> int_21h: 20 лет, сисадмин/программер, тролль. ориентироваться на это.
<DenSpirit> кто-нибудь с ubuntu studio работал?
<XuMuK> а с чего ты взял, что тут начинающие сидят?
<Raiden_> int_21h: я вообще не собирался линукс использовать, после релиза висты появился некотоырй интерес. Это меня немного напугало, как сча народ пугается гнома3 или юнити.
<DenSpirit> Raiden_: ты слышал как торвальдс гном третий назвал?
<XuMuK> как?
<Raiden_> вот акая вот история. И так получилось что случайно убунта прижилась, правда не как единстввенная ос.
<Raiden_> DenSpirit: угу )
<XuMuK> и ссыль если есть
<int_21h> inkvizitor68sl: девственник, как думаешь?
<Sergey_IT> Raiden_, альтернатива всегда есть (если голова на месте)
<DenSpirit> http://stoplinux.org.ru//linux/torvalds_sravnivaet_gnome_3_s_golovoi_zasunutoi_v_zadnii_prohod.html
<DenSpirit> это на слоре
<inkvizitor68sl> int_21h: да нет.
<Raiden_> да вот, всё     слово не смого вспомнить. Безумный
<DenSpirit> а там уже ссылка на опеннет
<int_21h> DenSpirit: наверное он как-нибудь по фински его назвал.
<DenSpirit> цитатка:
<DenSpirit> Я уверен, что для решения моей задачи существуют другие решения, но вышесказанное является примером поведения Gnome 3, которое можно охарактеризовать как "голова засунутая в задний проход".
<DenSpirit> вот тут не обгаженная слором http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31373
<DenSpirit> статья
<int_21h> вобще линукс очевидно уже не торт
<int_21h> :( увы не торт
<DenSpirit> int_21h: смотря что ты имеешь в виду
<int_21h> Де ессно
<int_21h> гном два - недолет, гном 3 уже перелет. Кеды падают.
<DenSpirit> xfce,lxde
<DenSpirit> unity держится пока что
<Raiden_> да вот. Немного бы стабильности кедам... У меня правда только при логауте падают или при частой смене тем квина
<DenSpirit> может будут юнити развивать
<Raiden_> но всеравно некрасиво
<DenSpirit> Raiden_: у меня почему-то ненависть к кедам подсознательная(
<DenSpirit> как на лурке описано.холивар кедерастов и гномосеков
<aleksei> ((( самба упала, список доменных юзверей не выдаёт ...
<int_21h> надо мак покупать...
<DenSpirit> int_21h: кшш,кшш
<int_21h> подамся в метросексуалы.
<DenSpirit> ох блин
<Raiden_> Я бы мог обьяснить почему кде торт, но лень. Если в 2 словах - опций много , гибко настраивается + квин вобрал из себя часть возможностей компиза, что не может не радовать + его можно заменить на тот же компиз при желании.
<Raiden_> не торт только потому что падает иногда и память иногда ест прилично )
<int_21h> надо было в кедах печать настроить - ниасилил.
<Raiden_> а в плане использования очень даже торт
<Raiden_> int_21h: Хм, мне пока не приходилось.  Так вышл очто у меня мфу от hp - у них своя настраивалка есть
<int_21h> чета наш 21-летний alexunix  затих
 * int_21h pokes alexunix 
<aleksei> хакера ловит уже
<Raiden_> Я раньше расстраивался, когда разработчики Gnome решили, что переназначение клавиш мыши будет "слишком сложным" для пользователя. - вот это меня тоже печалит. Перспективы у гнома были, и может быть пока ещё есть. Но вот эта их любовь к простоте - у
<Raiden_> бивает.
<DenSpirit> меня тоже
<int_21h> да! для меня даже емакс это слишком просто!
<int_21h> вообще я бы был не против если бы по нажатию правой клавиши в instant mesenger отправлялось бы сообщение "Да-да, привет!"
<int_21h> ну так, экономило бы время
<Raiden_> int_21h: ты крут ) Кстати, емакс помимо своей крутизны, всетаки вполне пригоден для простого набора текста, по крайней мере xemacs - если охрененный функционал не мешает делать простые вещи - то пусть будет, чем не будет вообще.
<int_21h> Raiden_: о_О там разве  есть текстовый редактор???
<Raiden_> ртфм!
<Raiden_> :)
<DenSpirit> emacs этож и есть текстовый редактор
<Raiden_> где то видел книгу на 600страниц
<Raiden_> по емаксу
<DenSpirit> Editing MACroS
<int_21h> если там е это есть, то можно как-нибыдь емакс прикрутить к грабу? И нафик мне не нужен будет ваш линукс.
<DenSpirit> тебе со всего линя нужен емакс?
<int_21h> таки да.
<int_21h> с емаксом все хорошо только выглядит он как гавно.
<DenSpirit> http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/windows/
<DenSpirit> про деградацию http://lurkmore.ru/images/thumb/6/66/Gnome-degradation.png/300px-Gnome-degradation.png
<int_21h> да-да под виндовс он тоже хреново выглядит
<DenSpirit> ой http://lurkmore.ru/Файл:Gnome-degradation.png
<int_21h> руки бы переводчикам поотрывать
<XuMuK> linux-3.0.1-1-i686
<XuMuK> вот и оно)
<int_21h> чета нету.
<int_21h> какой реп?
<XuMuK> core
<DenSpirit> rapcore
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Raiden_> есть openSUSE:Tumbleweed , ролинг релиз + местный пакетный менеджер позволяет подключать репы и не включать обновление с них, что дает возможность делать гибриды с 11.4 по всякому.
<Raiden_> И ещё обновляться можно либо со всех, либо указав конкретный реп.
<Raiden_> простите за офтоп )
<Raiden_> 3.0.1 т.е. есть там и фф6 уже собран.
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня есть саундтрек от джея и молчаливого боба =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: да чего ты на слоупоков внимание обращаешь? ) в sid оно валяется черт знает сколько
<inkvizitor68sl> а фф у меня 8й
<Raiden_> inkvizitor68sl: )
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/257569/0e5319a3 кто не верит
<inkvizitor68sl> ведро не обновлял, каюсь
<XuMuK> я верю, но всё равно гляну)
<XuMuK> только оно белое
<XuMuK> нет там ничо
<inkvizitor68sl> кто белое?
<XuMuK> ааа, есть
<XuMuK> ето апгрейд притормаживает систему
<inkvizitor68sl> Run DMC - Tougher Than leather - трололо
<inkvizitor68sl> фильм чтоли пересмотреть ^_^_
<XuMuK> а я в ребут...
<inkvizitor68sl> Следующие пакеты будут обновлены:
<inkvizitor68sl>   firefox firefox-branding firefox-globalmenu firefox-trunk
<inkvizitor68sl>   firefox-trunk-globalmenu google-chrome-unstable nautilus-dropbox
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<DenSpirit> чВ
<inkvizitor68sl> кажется, мне пора изменить отношение к своим браузерам
<DenSpirit> на ядре)
<inkvizitor68sl> а то по сравнению с ними весь остальной софт у меня просто не обновляется
<inkvizitor68sl> история повторяется
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 2 следующих билда ФФ стоят (7й, 8й сейчас, тогда - 3.6 и 3.7, вроде)
<inkvizitor68sl> и хром-анстейбл их уделывает во все дырки
<inkvizitor68sl> только хром анстейбл теперь не 3й версии, а 15й
<inkvizitor68sl> ой, не 4й
<inkvizitor68sl> 3й анстейбл не был никогда
<inkvizitor68sl> ностальджи
<Raiden_> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0815/h_1313361492_5041823_fa17d98123.png
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: вкладки занимеют много места
<Raiden_> да нисколько. Окно не во весь моник, а всёравно в нем достаточно места. даже если ещё 3 полоски вкладок добавить.
<Raiden_> + можно выкинуть вкладку в новое окно и будет 1 линия
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> Linux lap 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 6 16:49:00 CEST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<XuMuK> ну вот...
<inkvizitor68sl> вот каааак куплю себе 1900х1000 =\
<inkvizitor68sl> х1200*
<Raiden_> у меня 1680х1050 и всеравно хватает. А хром делал какой-то чел с маленьким устройством, где какое разрешение не сунь, всеравно нихрена не умещается.
<Raiden_> )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну блин
<inkvizitor68sl> опять в хроме переделали запускалку на нью табе
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь к новой привыкать
<inkvizitor68sl> круто
<inkvizitor68sl> webmoney light в хроме завелось
<inkvizitor68sl> я и не знал, что их сайт так быстро бегать может оО
<dmay> Hanacuk: ты пошто меня хайлайтил, смертный?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: привычка у него такая
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: видишь войс.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: всех хайлайтить? )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: угу
<Raiden_> по ид маунт понятней чем по ууид.
<Raiden_> /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD10EADS-00L5B1_WD-WCAU49504935-part1 /                    ext4       noatime           1 1
<Raiden_> или типа того. Незнаю работает ли в убунте
<Umren> Raiden_: спать сусеводам пора уже
<Umren> ну или предателям :D
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> Я пока в раздумьях. Да и какая по сути разница.
<Umren> Raiden_: не боишься, что космонавт с орбиты по тебе пулять будет? :)
<Raiden_> )
<Umren> разница есть.. пользоваться сусе эт всеравно, что заниматься некрофилией :)
<Raiden_> да оно живее всех живых
<Umren> да и тебя не смущает идея быть тестовым тушканом для энтерпрайз версии?
<Raiden_> не сильно смущает. Фактичеки мне положить на энтерпрайз.
<Raiden_> тут просто грамотней всё сделано, на мой взгляд.
<Umren> правда я чет сомневаюсь, что ее кто то покупает
<Raiden_> но решать переходить или нет я буду в ноябре где-то
<Raiden_> после нового релиза
<Umren> на бирже кстати новелл перестал выкатыватся в апреле
<Umren> а когда компания вышедшая на биржу перестает на ней продаваться.. ну ты сам знаешь)
<Raiden_> опенсусе теперь не совсем часть новелл
<Raiden_> Umren: а дебиана вообще нет на бирже и что теперь? :)
<Umren> дебиан - gnu linux
<Raiden_> суся тоже
<Raiden_> даже та которая платная
<Raiden_> )
<Umren> не совсем так, сюда вкладывается еще определенный смысл
<Umren> что дистр не является коммерческим ни под каким углом
<Umren> гента, арч, дебиан
<Raiden_> гну и их лицензия гпл - не запрещает продавать
<Umren> констатирую факт, почему эта аббревиатура не применяется относительно суси
<Umren> ну или убунты)
<Umren> убунта терь ваще помойму везде зовется как "отдельная ос"
<Raiden_> это ты сам придумал. Единственное, есть совсем чистые дистры, например gNewSense - одобренные фсф, а есть не совсем, с содержанием несвободного софта в комплекте.
<Raiden_> а так, даже ред хед энтерпрайз линукс - гну линукс
<Raiden_> с выложенными сорцами и т.д.
<Umren> там лицензия и копирайты
<Umren> centos, scientific linux - гну линукс
<Umren> ред хат никогда так не зовется
<Raiden_> центос просо другое оформление и перепаковка паакетов )
<Umren> и нету копирайтов?
<Raiden_> Umren: так зовется любой дистрибутив линукс.
<Umren> http://www.redhat.com/
<Umren> найди упоминание гну линукс связки
<Raiden_> гну - проект по созданию ос. Линукс - ядро.
<Raiden_> редхет и то и то
<Raiden_> правда там могут быть несвободные компоненты типа оформления или каки-то программ
<Umren> ладно, ты пытаешься говорить технически, я тебе объесняю лексический и социальный феномен этих слов
<Raiden_> )
<Umren> т.е. то что есть на самом деле
<Raiden_> Дебиан просто в своей литературе чаще называет ос правильно. А все остальные на это кладут. Я и сам линукс - называю линуксом. Вот и всё.
<Umren> но всегда можно сказать "нееет! в любом линукс есть гну! это гнус линукс!"
<Umren> правильно, но смысл который вкладывается в эти слова больше, чем набор утилит гну
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> могут наверное быть исключения, например что-то на основе ядра линукс, без обвязки гну. Никто не мешает так делать.
<Umren> андроид
<Umren> там даже gcc нету
<Raiden_> ) угу
<Umren> поэтому когда люди говорят что это не линукс, но подразуемвают что это "не тот линукс (GNU LINUX) который они привыкли понимать" становится смешно
<Umren> вощем целое непаханое поле для лексикологии
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-06
<NoOova> !пинг
<NoOova> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<wolf1983> а куда вебгейт делся? о_О
<baronos> мин.обороны закрыла вебгейт, они там SG-1 пускают только :)
<nicloay> здоров народт :)
<nicloay> ping
<ubuntuhelp> nicloay, Понг.
<nicloay> ктонибудь может посоветовать систему типа cron но чтоб с вебмордой, аутентикацией юзеров (не через pam) и правами доступа на ручной запуск разных процессов
<Amblnb> О ужОс, скайп обновился О_о
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, значит конец света приближается (
<Amblnb> Угу, виндовые проги стали сами обновлятся на линуксе..
<mva> nicloay: ЩИТО?!?
<nicloay> mva: ну смотри у меня задача нужно раз в день запускать синхронизацию между серверами через скрипты, плюс к этому должна быть группа пользователей которым позволено запускать этот процесс вручную (тут видится как минимум веб интерфейс с аутентикацией
<nicloay> mva: пока нашел только jobshceduller  - качаю, фиг знает поможет или нет
<mva> одно не пойму, зачем вебинтерфейс-то
<deniska> mva: потому что ssh для задротов
<nicloay> mva: для простых смертных пользователей - они сидят под виндами, ничего не шарят вобще кроме как играть в сапера или косынку.. вот этому человеку может понадобится запустить процесс синхронизации 2х серверов
<nicloay> deniska: правильно, для таких как ты или я :)
<deniska> Вообще можно сделать им ярлычок на рабочий стол с надписью MAKE BACKUPZ
<deniska> который запустить путти с нужными параметрами
<nicloay> это не бекап
<deniska> ну или что там тебе надо
<nicloay> deniska:  ты сам когданибудь так пробовал делать? - например для 100 пользователей, поддерживать лишние ssh ключи для каждого, и все это только для того чтоб запустить процесс.. - а потом каждому по 100 раз объяснять что делать если exit code != 0 .
<nicloay> а потом когда тебе надо настроить 10 таких процессов например синхронизация с одного сервера на другой ?
<nicloay> что легче 10 ярлыков или что типа backuppc но заточченое не под бекапы а под запуск процессов
<deniska> Будто написать вебсервис проще :3
<nicloay> не проще, но это стандартные вещи которые используются во многих больших фирмах
<deniska> <общая фраза>Вообще, если проблема не имеет очевидного решения, значит она возможно неправильно поставлена</общая фраза>
<nicloay> например в банках это controlM
 * deniska просто одмин локалхоста с 15 устройствами
<deniska> так что не знаю
<nicloay> deniska: знаешь что такое cron? как еще объяснять что такое scheduller
<deniska> Я (примерно) знаю что такое крон (:
<deniska> Если мне надо будет в определённое время запускать определённые процессы, я пойду читать именно man cron
<nicloay> =)/// я тут седня как раз думал про "примерно" когда встретил знакомую с ее подружкой и не знал русская она или нет, думал сказать "hello, my name is nikolay. London is a capital of greate britan", как учили в школе ))
<nicloay> deniska: это понятно, если тебе, а если тете маше из какойнить соседней комнаты этажом выше :)
<deniska> great (:
<deniska> nicloay: а тёте маше незачем лезть в юникс-систему
<nicloay> правильно.. именно для этого ты ей и не будешь давать ssh доступ, а посмотришь в сторону готовых решений
<deniska> А Маше обязательно нужно инициировать какой бы то ни было процесс?
<deniska> Может сервер сам может догадаться что надо делать?
<nicloay> в этом и проблема что да..
<deniska> Вон, касательно синхронизации, дропбокс всё сам делает, без пинка (:
<nicloay> знаешь процесс development->uat->production  вот смотри неважно что девелопят и что тестят - ты можешь тесты автоматом запускать на uat а можешь проинициализировать вручную, но перед этим захапать свежий билд с development
<nicloay> =))).
<Amblnb> А нельзя кроны поднять у каждого пользователя? Под офтопик есть же свой вид крона.
<scratchx[x]> кто то перешол на 12.10?
<scratchx[x]> чета 12 пакетов не хотят обновляться
<adskibiz> Товарисчи! А можно как-нить заставить комп включаться самому? А то меня дома не было неск.дней, а его УПС выключил.
<deniska> wake on lan
<deniska> ещё в некоторых бивисах есть wake on power
<adskibiz> эт где копать?
<deniska> Как минимум посмотреть в настройки биоса
<openvoid> в биосе - что делать когда был power loss после power restore
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Sergey_IT> тыщ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> офтоп. Помогите узнать название игрушки, надо передвигая фишки на поле освободить путь для главной фишки и убрать ее с поля. Видел у человека на ифоне
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus: если в живую - метро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: столичное?
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: типа такой гама http://www.playdeb.net/software/PyTraffic
<Sergey_IT> я не смотрю игры
<Nor8> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<Kyshtynbai> А вот как бы настроить компизовский expo так, чтобы показывались ВСЕ окна, а не только окна на текущем рабочем столе?
<Kyshtynbai> а нет,
<Kyshtynbai> это не экспо
<Kyshtynbai> это масштабирование, вот
<Kyshtynbai> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube  офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34499
<Kyshtynbai> ох и глючит же юнити((( ох и придётся возращаться на гномшелл((
<Nor8>  Kyshtynbai: Поставь Хубунту, порадуй себя ))
<Kyshtynbai> самое противное, что мне юнити в целом нравится) мне нравится компиз за редкими минусами, если б это всё хозяйство не глючило, цены б ему не было
<Nor8> Компиз с гномом 2-м работал как часы, а  с юнити видимо совсем не дружит )))
<Kyshtynbai> да ваще. включаю годный плагин shift windows, так отваливается через раз
<shenmue> хм... плагин компиза юнити не дружит с юнити?
<Kyshtynbai> тебе смешно)
<shenmue> поставить что ли юнити позырить
<Kyshtynbai> Позырь, что ж не позырить. А я, боюсь, вернусь на гном-шелл, хоть он и поднадоел. Ну, ладно, поюзаю пару дней юнити, может привыкну.)
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, боишься - не переходи
<Kyshtynbai> ребут
<baronos> shenmue: как там юнити смотрится?)
<shenmue> не знаю
<shenmue> я на оффтопике в морровинд играю
<baronos> ммм, я думал ты поставил уже :)
<shenmue> а у мну всё равно места нет
<shenmue> надо разделы сдвигать а мне влом
<shenmue> baronos:  ты знаешь что поставить мооровинд очень сложно?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: не помнишь, как называется экстеншн, которые значкам в трее убирает надписи?
<baronos> shenmue: неа, я не играл
<shenmue> оу... да ты потерял много приятных впечатлений
<baronos> Kyshtynbai:  в поиске tray вбей, я точно не помню че то типа no message tray
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробую спасибо
<baronos> дома инет не оплатил блиин, а ща на работе, и инет с ограничением :(
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-07
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: не усидел на кде и юнити?)
<deniska> Интересно, а есть ли что-нибудь типа vnc или teamviewer, чтобы быстро работало и имело удобного клиента на ведроид?
<The_BROS> Какой будет лучший менеджер загрузок для Ubuntu?
<openvoid> менеджер загрузок не нужен
<The_BROS> <openvoid> ?
<openvoid> а какая от него польза?
<openvoid> в нынешние времена качают либо с торрента либр с рапиды
<openvoid> а в рапиде кнопки нажимать надо
<baronos>  deniska тимвмвера не хватаетина дройде?
<baronos> либо aria2 качать
<baronos> тимвивера*, хватает на* :D
<openvoid> а тимвьювер есть под дроид?
<baronos> угу
<baronos> с телефона управлять пк удобно в принципе, 2г даже хватает
<The_BROS> Посоветуйте, плиз, для Google Chrome альтернативу Download Helper с Firefox'а
<baronos> только все эти даш меню и гш обзор тупят
<baronos> че делает хелпер?
<bosyi> привет. ребята помогите - как настроить раздачу с телефона на андройде интернета через провод по жпрс.
<bosyi> на компютер
<bosyi> какой режим и где нужно вібрать в телефоне
<Civil|2> bosyi: погугли "USB Tethering Android"
<baronos> мне расширения хрома download assistant хватает, но его нет в магазе хрома. там можно выбирать чем будет качать, можно кстать и uget юзать
<baronos> bosyi: иди на 4pda.ru
<baronos>  и вообще там есть режим юсб модема, но чтоб работал нужно отрубить другое проводное соединение
<bosyi> как же хорошона симбиане. втікаешь провод - вібираешь в нетврк манагере мобильное соединение и все
<baronos> и вкл режим в беспроводные сети - режим модема - юсб модем
<Civil|2> baronos: я не помню с какой версии, но из коробки появился тупой thetering - воткнул по usb и он представился как юсб-сеть, по дхцп все раздал и сиди себе
<baronos> не надо даже ничего делать, главно чтоб был вкл. инет мобильный, и вкл юсб модем и все.
<baronos> с вайфай еще проще
<bosyi> у меня 4 андройд
<baronos> там немного хитрей :)
<andrex>  теперь вопрос)
<andrex> а причём тут в андройд?
<Civil|2> bosyi: settings -> more -> ethering & portable hotspot -> USB thetering
<Civil|2> andrex: чуваку лень прочитать инструкцию и он не может найти куда убрали эту функцию в андроиде4
<baronos> andrex: и лень читать на 4пда как юзать свой аппарат ;)
<andrex> ну ему лень, мы то тут причем?...
<baronos> хз, по инерции че то поперло: D
<andrex> филиал гугла млин.
<andrex> я в своём девайсе разобрался как это всё делать даже без инструкций
<baronos> угу, даже в не рабочей своей прошивке д4 :)
<The_BROS> <baronos> Хелпер тянет все что есть на любом сайте из музыки или видео
<deniska> baronos: мне для локальной сети
<deniska> чтоб на уровне «взял с собой пиджин и понёс в туалет»
<baronos> The_BROS: uget + download assistant
<baronos> аааа хз тогда
<baronos> The_BROS: придумал :) на #chromium точно скажут :D
<baronos> deniska: мне тимвивер хватает
 * baronos устал
<The_BROS> <baronos> Точно. Нужно на канале спросить у хромоводов. А Угет и Download Assistent - это убунтовские проги или расширения хрома?
<baronos> югет доунлоадер, асистент расширение
<bosyi> всем спс. настроил
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<mayday> быщ
<Kyshtynbai> цыщ
<shenmue> да я смотрю у всех всё работает =)
<andrex> >_<
<baronos> неа
<shenmue> саппорт можно закрывать за ненадобностью
<shenmue> baronos а тебе так и надо  :p
<baronos> shenmue: а у меня инет дома не работает :)
<deniska> у меня не работает суспенд2рам на одном ноутбуке и суспенд2диск на другом
<deniska> и ещё не работает регулировка яркости а одном из них
<andrex> гг, а у нас в квартире газ
<shenmue> и эти проблемы не дадут тебе сегодня заскучать вечером =)
<deniska> да мне пофигу, разве что суспенд2рам на одном из ноутбуков жалко
<deniska> с другой стороны этот ноутбук я использую лишь в качестве игрового сервера, так что пофик
<ghabit> ping.
<ghabit> Как сменить браузер по умолчанию?
<shenmue> хм... фф  на хром?
<ghabit> нет. Я когда-то поставил хромиум, каким-то образом сделал его по умолчанию. Теперь хочу вернуть фф.
<ghabit> Но я не помню что я делал.
<ghabit> В настройках гуевых нет, ~$ sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser не помогает.
<shenmue> вообще то есть
<shenmue> только не помню где
<shenmue> и ваабще каждый браузер предлагает себя по умолчанию
<ghabit> Вот не предлагает.
<baronos> в гном снттингс есть инфа о системе в ней есть по дефолту
<ghabit> Нашел.
<shenmue> юзобельность на высоте =)
<ghabit> Спасибо.
<bosyi> а если в настройках фокса вібрать его браузером по умолчанию?
<ghabit> <baronos> в гном снттингс есть инфа о системе в ней есть по дефолту <-- рабочий солюшн.
<baronos> ну если каноникал патча не запихал который убирает, то да рабочий :)
<shenmue> интересно кто это додумался в инфо запихать настройки
<baronos> гном
<deniska> хм
<deniska> согласно идеологии гнома, выбора браузера вообще быть не должно
<deniska> ведь с гномом уже идёт какой-то
<baronos> эпифани, вообщем гуд браузер в место флеша интегрирован тотем с гстример для хтмл5
<shenmue> baronos покаж как это работает?
<shenmue> флэш реклама в тотемах открывается?
<baronos> shenmue: дома буду покажу
<shenmue> да просто скрином если получится. а то жалко твой трафик =(
<shenmue> сам страдал на гпрс
<baronos> я на работе с телефона
<bosyi> и  я на рабте с ноута подключенного к интернету через телефон
<baronos>  shenmue флеш блочится адблоком, а потоковое и хтмл5 с тотема кажет:)
<deniska> [v
<deniska> почему-то у народа хтмл5 ассоциируется только с <video> и <canvas>
<Kyshtynbai> а что, это не таг :) ?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты не юзаешь такой экстеншн: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/25/window-list/ ?
<deniska> html5 — это версия стандарта, где объявлено устаревшим любое форматирование страницы не средствами css
<Kyshtynbai> а какое ещё бывает? Фреймы таблицы? это же давно никто вроде не юзает
<deniska> http://www.w3schools.com/html5/html5_new_elements.asp собственно вот
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: удалили тег <font>, <center> и подобные
<deniska> а ещё фрейм и фреймсет (:
<Kyshtynbai> Я особо не занимался кодингом страниц, но уже сто лет все юзают цсс имхо) так что тегов этих не жалко!
<deniska> основа вебстроительства девяностых (:
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. ну, когда-то в девяностых и флопы юзали)
<Kyshtynbai> бррр
<Kyshtynbai> и диал-ап
<Kyshtynbai> брррррр.
<deniska> и айсику
<deniska> и винрар
<deniska> и ирц
<deniska> ой
<deniska> ирц до сих пор некрофилят во всю (:
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: неа, у мня на раб. стол 1-2 окна во весь экран или на две части,  и мне проще и быстрей в обзоре ввбрать нужное
<Kyshtynbai> понятна
<baronos> да и комбинаций мне хватает
<Kyshtynbai> каких именно?
<Kyshtynbai> альтаб?
<Kyshtynbai> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java 7 в Ubuntu вручную и из ppa: http://goo.gl/I8Oj7 и http://goo.gl/dby6h а также !openjdk
<Kyshtynbai> !openjdk
<ubuntuhelp> Открытая реализацая Java runtime/interpreter. Если вашему ПО не требуется проприетарная версия java - ставьте спокойно. иначе смотри !java
<baronos> power alt tab extensions, super+left/right,  ну и так далее по управлению окнамт
<baronos> и*
<Kyshtynbai> ох шайтан! супер+влево окошечко попячило вполовину)
<baronos>  :)
<baronos> в дконф есть еще комбинации, но некоторые криво раб. надо ждать
<shenmue> http://cs9521.userapi.com/u6965824/-5/y_c11e6f8b.jpg =)
<Demar> Всем доброй ночи )
<FunkyPunky> всем привет
<FunkyPunky> чета у меня Meterpreter не умеет uictl
<FunkyPunky> в какой версии можно?
<FunkyPunky> подскажите а?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-08
<FunkyPunky> metasploit 4.5.0
<artus> FunkyPunky, к чему  тут Meterpreter и metasploit ?
<FunkyPunky> ну да разные вещи
<artus> FunkyPunky, причем тут оно вообще к этому каналу?
<FunkyPunky> ну вы всегда много чего знаете
<FunkyPunky> мне больше не укого спросить
<artus> ии, это повод яюда с оригинальными вопросами ломитцо?
<FunkyPunky> ладно, больше не буду
<vladgobelen> http://paste.kde.org/530498/
<vladgobelen> ой не туда
<DenSeaCaT>  Здравствуйте. Есть люди со свободными 15 минутами времени, чтобы в привате мне обьяснить некоторые особенности установки LIve-usb?
<vladgobelen> DenSeaCaT: 1) записываешь образ на usb. 2) Ставишь систему с usb 3) Пользуешься
<vladgobelen> не за что
<DenSeaCaT> Спасибо, но это не то немного.
<brestows> привет! Народ кто юзает remmina
<brestows> что то не могу присобачить ей freerdp
<vladgobelen> brestows: оно вроде как добавляется дополнительно
<vladgobelen> brestows: не в курсе как в убунту, возможно дополнительным пакетом
<brestows> не знаю :( сча скомпилю 1,0 посмотрим подцепит freerdp или нет
<vladgobelen> brestows: стоп.. если компилишь, проверь конфигур итд
<vladgobelen> brestows: я думал ты пакетом ставишь
<vladgobelen> brestows: а лучше хелп прочитай. Он должен быть вместе с исходниками
<brestows> я поставил freerdp из ppa и remmina из стандартного репа при том что в стандартном репе aptitude говорит что версия 1,0 а сама прога после установки сказала что у нее версия  0,9
<brestows> сча буду исходники собирать
<vladgobelen> brestows: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2194.png вон, оно должно как то подключаться. Прочитай ридми или хелп в каталоге с исходниками
<brestows> да как бы исходники скачал сча ставятся dev пакеты
<brestows> потом отпишусь что и как
<brestows> vladgobelen: что за эмулятор терминальный ?
<vladgobelen> brestows: kde-misc/yakuake (он konsole использует). Всплывает по комбинации клавишь (например как в квейке - на тильду)
<vladgobelen> brestows: в убунту кажется гном? Там лучше gkuake использовтаь
<brestows> не у меня kde
<vladgobelen> ну тогда его и ставь
<vladgobelen> удобная штука
<vladgobelen> я его повесил на alt+~
<brestows> как оно вести себя при двух физ мониторах
<vladgobelen> хз) Проверь
<brestows> открываться будет на активном ?
<vladgobelen> не в курсе, не юзал
<vladgobelen> Во, нашел
<vladgobelen> сек
<vladgobelen> brestows: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2195.png
<vladgobelen> brestows: Там подробные настройки внешнего вида, размеров, поведения итд. Где укажешь, там и будет
<brestows> ок посмотри
<brestows> оо прикольно
<vladgobelen> вещь очень удобная)
<brestows> я так понял он не очень и развивается ?
<vladgobelen> brestows: причем в свернутом виде продолжается запущенная задача
<vladgobelen> почему не развивается?
<vladgobelen> brestows: Да и что там еще развивать?)
<brestows> :)
<brestows> ну я про это подумал
<brestows> работает и пусть работает
<vladgobelen> brestows: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2196.png
<brestows> что то собрать из исходников не получается :(
<vladgobelen> brestows: что пишет?
<DenSeaCaT> Дайте ссылку на форум, как собирать свой дистриб убунты пожалуйста
<DenSeaCaT> *из под винды
<DenSeaCaT> *желательно из под винды, но не обязательно
<brestows> http://pastebin.com/rmwphwiu
<vladgobelen> brestows: пробовал авахи отключать?
<brestows> мм это как ?
<vladgobelen> brestows: хм.. скорее всего через конфигур
<vladgobelen> brestows: --   Disable this using "-DWITH_AVAHI=OFF".
<vladgobelen> brestows: и гном-кейринг лучше всего тоже
<brestows> где ты это вычитал?:
<vladgobelen> в том логе, что ты дал)
<brestows> :)и как мне этот аргумент передать ?
<vladgobelen> brestows: хм.. скорее всего конфигуром) я же написал) Просто на нем обрывается все, вот я и подумал - мало ли
<vladgobelen> примерно так: ./configure -DWITH_AVAHI=OFF
<brestows> неа
<brestows> cmake  --build=build .
<brestows> вот так сборка идет
<vladgobelen> аа.. ну, хз
<brestows> вот и я про это
<vladgobelen> brestows: я давно ничего в ручную уже не собирал
<vladgobelen> brestows: может там конфиг есть какой?
<brestows> ковыряюсьт
<brestows> vladgobelen:  как переназначить F12  а то что то в настройках сочетаний клавиш нет  :(
<vladgobelen> brestows: Странно
<vladgobelen> он при первом запуске должен был спросить
<Cuba_013> привет всем
<vladgobelen> brestows: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2197.png
<vladgobelen> brestows: справа-внизу есть треугольник
<vladgobelen> тыкаешь его и открывается меню
<brestows> vladgobelen: http://itmages.ru/image/view/628656/077c058f
<brestows> что у меня
<vladgobelen> brestows: там настройки программы и настройки сочетаний кнопок
<vladgobelen> вот их и тыкай
<brestows> смотри мой скрин
<vladgobelen> brestows: ну вот, сделал вроде. Не работает?
<brestows> я выставил Alt + ` но оно только сворачивает
<brestows> но не выводит
<vladgobelen> brestows: дополнительную выставь
<vladgobelen> комбинацию
<brestows> а выводит ф12
<vladgobelen> brestows: тьфу
<vladgobelen> глобальную
<Cuba_013> у меня стоит lightsquid . хороший пакет , но он не считает потоковое аудио. можно его научить это делать или нельзя .?
<vladgobelen> brestows: как у меня. Глобальную - третий столбец
<vladgobelen> brestows: остальные будут работать только когда программа в фокусе
<brestows> vladgobelen: аааа я 3 столбец  упустил
<brestows> vladgobelen: все гуд
<brestows> vladgobelen: смотри я могу разделить терминал на две части гор и вер как мне потом например убрать одно разделение а второе оставить ?
<vladgobelen> brestows: эм.. я использую вкладки.. я не разделял)
<brestows> :)
<brestows> ясно
<[Raiden]> смешно, ещё 1 форк наутилуса http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-solusos-patched-nautilus-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<Sergey_IT> пользую крузадер
<[Raiden]> Я там от Raiden комент добавил. Через гугл  транслейт, но может поймут )
<andrex> врятле
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> гугл транслейт нетранслет чёто совсем)
<andrex> а не хотя смысл понятен чего ты там написал) может и поймут
<[Raiden]> сча существует caja в составе мате и наутилус из 3 гнома , а так же 3 его форка , если этот считать. Ну в общем дурдом.
<[Raiden]> гном можно сравнить с толпой людей котоыре потерялись и сбились с пути. Причем лет 10 назад, а сча это просто стало более очевидным.
<|rapidsp|> толпа гномов же :)
<Sergey_IT> а где белоснежка?
<[Raiden]> кдешка
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ...и 7 гномов
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/633371/
<|rapidsp|> гномов действительно скоро 7 штук нафоркают :)
<andrex> гном хом едишен профешинал едишен какойто там едишен и ещё штуки 3
<|rapidsp|> датацентер :)
<Cuba_013> lightsquid  может учитывать потоковое видео и аудио в своих логах . или нет ? если да. то как это сделать
<_d4vid> Cuba_013, ты всегда про сквид спрашиваешь как не зайду сюда )
<_d4vid> Cuba_013, тебе лень гуглом попользоватся?
<Cuba_013> да. сервак у меня на проксе через сквид работает
<Sergey_IT> если работает, чего спрашивать то?
<andrex> man squid
<Cuba_013> у меня потоковое видео не идет в расчет  в  lightsquid
<mayday> Неудачник.
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/633447
<baronos> чтоб собрать ядро новой версии, но с конфигом который дефолтный, он же вкл. модули, драйвера которые в дефолте были вкл. по-умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> ну да.  Н оесли ядро нвоее после подсовки конфига лучше сделать make oldconfig перед сборкой. Т.к. опции некотоыре могут различаться
<[Raiden]> всё это в общем описан опо 100 раз
<baronos> [Raiden]: гуд, спс :)
<[Raiden]> бывают конечно ньюансы типа того, что в дистрибутивном масса патчей и нуждый тебе драйвер часть такого патча
<[Raiden]> но не особо часто
<[Raiden]> я ваще не сталкивался. моё железо обычн ос ванильынм работало всегда.
<[Raiden]> или неработал ос любым ))
<[Raiden]> так, пока светло надо педальки крутануть
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<artus> shenmue, и тебя пыщ по самые уши
<Sergey_IT> и тыц в макушку
<shenmue> вк в лидерах мата в соц сетях
<shenmue> я старался как мог =)
<baronos> лучше бы мне boot.img помог распаковать, чем матерится :)
<Sergey_IT> а как его без мата распаковать то ? (
<shenmue> ммм... сколько весит? скинь щас распакуем
<artus> mv *.img $1.rar && unrar x $1.rar
<artus> :D
<shenmue> енто ж образ чей то там очередной
<artus> можно еще че нить бредовее придумать) правда бредовее чем открыть архив блокнотом, распечатать, распознать сканером и уже потом разархивировать я придумать не могу
<artus> * s/блокнотом/гедитом
<shenmue> можно от руки переписать =)
<shenmue> еще и перевести все символы на корейский
<artus> shenmue, ну плантациях веществ интернеты интернеты-электричества обычно не проводят, так что не реально)
<shenmue> baronos а в чем сложность то?
<baronos> shenmue: он чем то упакован хитрым, и хз чем.
<shenmue> где взял? дай скачаю и глляну
<artus> baronos, а может он просто бинарный? без всяких там архивов то
<baronos> shenmue: эт из моей планшетки https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/boot.img ща он дозальётся, я скажу когда качать.
<shenmue> ок
<baronos> artus: судя по описанию не должеть быть простым :)
<baronos> все можно качать
<artus> а, он маунтитцо тупо маунтом
<shenmue> artus ты это как его
<shenmue> тебе сказали распоковать а не маунтить
<deniska> эти китайцы любят всякую фигню выдумывать
<deniska> подписи всякие засовывать, смещения, хидеры, футеры
<artus> shenmue, ну маунтиш, а там уже ковыряеш, проблема то
<shenmue> artus ну это не мне обьясняй а вон тому =)
<shenmue> хм... интересно на самоходный автомобиль нужны права?
<Sergey_IT> страховка нужна неслабая
<shenmue> как отреагируют представители власти когда тормознут такую машину а там водила на заднем сиденье спит =)
<Sergey_IT> подышать попросят
<deniska> хм
<deniska> Самоходные автомобили работают только в условиях если все автомобили самоходные
<deniska> Зато для них светофоры не нужны
<shenmue> нужны для пешеходов
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> А машинки должны ездить под землёй
<shenmue> там метре. уже занято
<deniska> или где угодно, но никоим образом с пешеходами не пересекаться
<deniska> Тогда нам не нужны машинки
<deniska> нам нужно нормальное метро
<Sergey_IT> метро на автомате уже давно бегает
<shenmue> ну если централизованная сеть которая будет контролировать такие авто то толк будет
<shenmue> а пешеход залезет куда угодно так что столкновения неизбежны
<deniska> нужна значит система для быстрого соскабливания останков пешехода
<deniska> чтобы пешеход не мог сильно повредить транспортной сети
<deniska> а то в метре люди на рельсы падают и потом жди минут 20
<shenmue> хм.. странная у тебя логика. вместо определения препятствия (а именно  человека) предлагаешь придумать систему убора трупа
<artus> зачем его уберать? его перерабатывать в биотопливо надо
<artus> *и
<[Raiden]> роботы уборщики нужны. что бы набегали и чистили по быстрому )
<deniska> shenmue: человек вообще не должен соприкасаться с транспортой сетью, кроме как находиться в транспортной единице этой сети
<shenmue> кстати второе сложнее сделать. ибо певрвое вроде живое и надо объехать или остановится. а вот труп надо распознать что это труп ( все равно ведь это препятствие) и еще создать роботов убирающих их
<deniska> На жд вон поезда не объезжают тех, кто сидит на рельсах :3
<deniska> могут разве что приостановиться
<deniska> и то при очень большом желании
<deniska> если заметили за несколько км
<[Raiden]> биоинженерию ещё подключить. Сделать асфальт который есть сбитых пешеходов.
 * [Raiden] фантастики обчитался
<[Raiden]> ест*
<deniska> хм
<shenmue> ну тут меньшее из двух зол. пассажиры от экстренно торможения еще больше пострадать могут
<shenmue> даже на 40км в час при торможении можно об сидушки ударится , либо чемодан соседа голову пробьет. а если полный вагон то и задавить могут массой плюс иннерцией
<[Raiden]> а.. у вас тут про электрички )
<shenmue> недавно случай же был когда поезд на конечной при скорости 5км в час в этот бордюр вмазался. два вагона в смятку
<[Raiden]> их давн опора пустить в аеродинамическую труюу на магнитной подвеске. Что бы такие скорости как 40км в час даже не вспоминались
<[Raiden]> раз и на месте ) Перегрузки правда надо как-то лечить )
<shenmue> райден это практично при дальних следованиях
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да
<shenmue> ну в самолетах особо от нагрузок не страдают
<shenmue> принцип тот же только без крыльев
<[Raiden]> лазаревича не читали кстати? У нег отам фраза забавная есть. Только идиоты делают ракеты, разумные цвилизации запускают трамваи в космос.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> он имел ввиду что то такое построить до высоты орбиты?
<[Raiden]> не, разгонять просто с рельсов
<[Raiden]> с трамплина
<shenmue> сила трения не позволит я думаю
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<[Raiden]> или надо вынести повыше, где уже разряженная атмосфера.
<Sergey_IT> в матрицу всех, виртуализовать и не мучаться
<shenmue> ну да. установка 20км в высоту
<shenmue> проще еще 10 достроить и ты уже в космосе
<shenmue> отталкнулся и летишь в сторону мкс
<shenmue> и вспоминаешь что пропуск дома забыл =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> гг
<shenmue> слышал что то такое что пиндосы хотели лифт построить. но тут сами троса будут весить... тем боллее за лифтом надо будет угнатся ведь станция и спутники не висят над одном месте а движутся с орбитальной скоростью . вроде там 30км в секунду. тоÑ
<shenmue> помню
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34525
<Sergey_IT> (10:12:00 PM) shenmue: слышал что .... наизусть?
<shenmue> Sergey_IT чоу? там крякозябры
<[Raiden]> в стартреке был лифт.там по балке длинной кабина ездила или груз который надо вытолкнуть
<Sergey_IT> ага
<shenmue> я не смотрел
<shenmue> енто балка под сбоственным весом сломается из чего бы еее не сделали. плюс площадка на которой она будет
<[Raiden]> в вояджере кажется. Серию правда не помню )
<shenmue> у меня тут с другом спор на 500р =) он не знает название нашей галактики в которой мы живем. а когда я ему сказал то все равно стал спорить что это другое название вселленой
<[Raiden]> shenmue: )
<[Raiden]> вот занесет судьба на плюк и не найдёт дорогу...
<shenmue> как ты долго обдумывал эту фразу =)
<[Raiden]> Я просто был в другом окне )
<shenmue> я за этот час аж 4 артефакта уже успел надыбать
<[Raiden]> где?
<shenmue> в морровинде
<[Raiden]> а.. видел лет 100 назад
<Kyshtynbai> Сделали полякоф
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-09
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<skai-falkorr> mayor_kvd: вот все пытаюсь понять. ты майор кож вен диспансера, или это как то еще расшифровывается?
<mayor_kvd> хм, а с какой целью интересуешься?
<skai-falkorr> mayor_kvd: хочется избавиться от ассоциаций диспансера и твоего ника
<mayor_kvd> не хотелось бы, но придется тебя огорчить
<skai-falkorr> mayor_kvd: я был прав?
<oles> kl
<sharikoff> ха ха
<sharikoff> папа ASN получил
<sharikoff> https://mail.yandex.ru/disk/public/?hash=I4BSiygS6HQThJk76NU/fPLbffSl0Q2IZRYBv0XvtD8%3D
<sharikoff> путем неприкрытой наглой лжи
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ох ты футы нуты
<skai-falkorr> молодец
<skai-falkorr> а что за ложь?
<sharikoff> а ты попробуй на 3 железки расскажи зачем те 255 адресов =)
<sharikoff> если ты не пров
<skai-falkorr> ты им сказал, что для..... для..... а нафейхоа они тебе то?
<sharikoff> когда 3 прова то иногlf jcyjdyjq jndfkbdftncz
<sharikoff> то иногда основоной отваливается
<sharikoff> а почта привязана к одному его айпишнику
<sharikoff> соответственно когда  он в дауне почту не получить
<sharikoff> если не сделать резервный почтовик
<sharikoff> а теперь поиг какой пров
<sharikoff> *пофик
<sharikoff> адреса то свои
<skai-falkorr> яяяясно
<skai-falkorr> а то я начал думать, что ты виртуалками фарцевать задумал
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> это тогда мало я взял
<sharikoff> надоо лиром становиться было
<skai-falkorr> так.пора сливаться с работы домой
<sharikoff> им минимум 4 к адресов дают
<|rapidsp|> тишина, как будто пятница...
<vladgobelen> |rapidsp|: до пятницы всего пол часа
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Понг.
<|rapidsp|> vladgobelen: 'r тебя занесло то :)
<|rapidsp|> *эк
<Denver79> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Denver79, Failed!
<Denver79> пуск
<Denver79> ооо я тут?! )
<Denver79> кто нибудь сидит с ноута HP? с 11,10 перестало регулировать яркость - как исправить?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<true_mva> Denver79: у HP много разных ноутов
<shenmue> скай вообще в армии что ли? чот с месяц в оффе
<artus> его в дурку забрали
<useall> =))
<shenmue> отряд не заметил потери бойца
<baronos> гыы https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/screenshot/IMG_20120809_214853.jpg
 * baronos спряталсО
<andrex> ))
<mayday> зло :)
<Denver79> true_mva: HP Pavilion dv7-6053er
<baronos> andrex: это майка на память о деб дистрах :D
<deniska> https://raw.github.com/gnome-design-team/gnome-mockups/592b0a9d1801530207fff2271613fbf89e95172a/nautilus/new-style/png/nautilus.png
<deniska> кому там гном нравился? :3
<shenmue> это новый наутилус?
<deniska> это пока что только макет вроде бы
<deniska> Интересно. В какой это момент все десктопные линуксовые среды стали косить под макось?
<deniska> Именно эта унылая серая градиентная размазня
<deniska> Что в гноме, что в кде4 дефолтом
<shenmue> покажи пример не серой унылой размазни?
<artus> deniska, прям вот так все ?? :D
<artus> ты видать ацки рыжий пеквм не видел :)
<deniska> ну я про мейнстрим
<shenmue> я уже спрашивал как то на форуме. просмотрел страниц 90 тем на гном луке. там 99.9% серые
<artus> ну надо ж народу свистелок то продать , ато так нафиг ненадо никому
<deniska> дело даже не в серости
<deniska> а в том, что градиентом выделяют пространство заголовок-меню (если есть)-тулбар
<shenmue> и вот интересно почему любая похожесть сразу считается закосом?
<artus> да пусть выделяют, те жалко чтоль)
<deniska> В убунте это пространство тёмное, но всё равно выглядит закоснуто :3
<deniska> shenmue: интересно, почему все вдруг стало резко похоже
<artus> deniska, ммм, было бы оно закоснуто до такой степени - яблоки бы уже давно судились бы
<artus> так что ненадо )
<deniska> Интересно, под метро в ближайшее время закосы появятся?
<deniska> artus: яблоки знают о существовании десктопного линукса? :3
<artus> метро мертворождено
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> зато линуксойды не знают про серверные яблоки =)
<deniska> Я знаю
<deniska> И говорят гадость :3
<artus> shenmue, и че, берут меня сомнения что что то от этого незнания теряют)
<shenmue> artus это не спроста
<artus> чтоб запустить ссш демон оплатите 9.99$ :D
<deniska> под айпад столько стоит ссх клиент
<deniska> а ты про сервер
<Sergey_IT> artus, а как вернуть, если не понравится? (
<artus> Sergey_IT, а ты не имееш права не любить все потуги быдлокодерофф от яблока, иначе тя засудять :D
<artus> там явно у них в договоре прописано что ты им душу продаеш ))
<deniska> Ну вообще в апсторах вроде софт возвращать обратно можно
<deniska> причём в гораздо большее время, чем на ведроиде
<deniska> на ведроиде время на размышление — 15 минут
<artus> deniska, угу, ток вот на ведроиде для напощупать и на приценится, да и вообще и фри софта вагон
<deniska> Вагон не вагон, но фришный ссх клиент есть.
<deniska> Правда в этом клиенте нет Х11-сервера встроенного (:
<artus> а уж если захотел таки все тоже самое но с перламутровыми пуговицами, то как то сознательно же шол
<deniska> Да что там, на андроиде вообще нет ни одной рабочей реализации х11
<artus> deniska, ну я например не знаю чего мне надо выкурить и сколько, чтоб на дроид по ссх тянуть иксы
<deniska> nx клиента опять же нет
<deniska> artus: андроид он как бы на этих. На айпадах от самсунга и прочих работает.
<deniska> А там уже вполне можно и в декстопные интерфейсы тыкать, что бы там не говорили.
<deniska> Вообще декаданс какой-то в мире мобильных устройств, сменили стилус на толстый стилус и обозвали революцией
<Sergey_IT> любая мутация - это революция
<artus> неа
<artus> ибо единичная мутация погоды не делает вообще
<deniska> ну это же ябл
<deniska> все их мутации странным образом проявляются у всех остальных особоей популяции :3
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-10
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<baronos> я тут
<skai-falkorr> на одном ноутбуке раскачивается рефы в дропе на виртуалке, на другом хромыч показывает интернет, на третьем кино на 22 дюймовом монике крутится
<skai-falkorr> тяжело работать в таких условиях
<baronos> хех :)
<skai-falkorr> еще б температура в кабинете была бы теплее, чем на улице
<skai-falkorr> о.создал вифи хот спот для своего ноута
<baronos> хмм, за деньги раздавай :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: там психи не юзают инет случаем?))
<skai-falkorr> ну я сомневаюсь в здоровье местных работников, канешн, но у них проводочки прилеплены
<skai-falkorr> десятый реф в дропе
<skai-falkorr> еще три раза по столько же
<skai-falkorr> ужс
<baronos> сколько уже места?
<skai-falkorr> 7.3
<skai-falkorr> до 30.8 как у меня не докачается,но и 18гб будет неплохо
<baronos> ммм, ты кому то качаешь?)
<skai-falkorr> да тут подниму и забекаплю все. а то дохнет старое железо.а мне воскрешай инфу
<baronos> ага, у меня материнка чудо смерти показала, но я ее воскрешу надеюсь :)
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/08/09/elf/
<skai-falkorr> чертов файрфокс
<skai-falkorr> в нем даж альт+д не работает
<baronos> фф только на таблетке мне нравиися
<skai-falkorr> they taking our hobbits to izengard
<izya> ребята подскажите как узнать какая модель видеокарты. помню тока что интел она
<skai-falkorr> ш
<skai-falkorr> izya: lshw
<izya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139067/
<izya> подскажите как поставить проприетарные дрова для Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<artus> а вот никак :D , нет проприетарных дров на это унылое поделие
<izya> ппц
<artus> ну а чего ты хотел то)
<izya> у меня игруха лагает дико
<izya> и вс из за видеокарты
<izya> кстати,как мона поднять опен джел поддержку ?
<artus> поставить адекватную карточку
<izya> не возможно,стоит десктоп в него ничо воткнуть низя кроме оперативы
<izya> даже 2-ого жосткого
<izya> 40 на 40 см
<izya> размеры
<izya> (
<artus> в десктоп можно воткнуть все, было бы желание
<izya> нету слота писиай
<izya> под что либо
<artus> мать какая?
<izya> хз даже
<artus> ну учитывая что эта карточка и в виндах нифига не играбельна, то думаю на телефоне ито поинтереснее игрушки будут бегать ;)
<izya> ну в контру под виндой ок погамать иногда
<izya> а вот в xubuntu пряма плакать хочетьсо
<artus> ты б еще героев первых вспомнил :D
<izya> настольгия)
<izya> так чо как вылечить то лаги ?
<izya> мб подскажеш ?
<artus> я чтоль нерускими буквами выше писал? :)
<artus> лечится сменой матери , камня и видео, ну и паамяти туда поболее )
<portos1> Всем привет
<portos1> подскажите как можно установить линукс имея доступ только по ssh
<portos1> ?
<brestows> а к чему ты имеешь доступ по ssh
<true_mva> эээ
<bosyi> кто кроме меня использует односимвольній пароль на учерку юзера?)
<portos1> ребятки что ни кто не ставил линукс удаленно?
<portos1> совсем совсем никто...?
<baronos> ставил, созвонился с чел-ком и рассказывал че да как :)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
 * baronos доволен ппц :)
<Hariec> Доброго всем дня.
<Hariec> Для nvidia вроде есть пакет который восстанавливает работу заставки?
<andrex> какой заставки?
<Hariec> splash
<Hariec> Начальная
<bosyi> кто умеет делать плагины для компиз?
<DenSeaCaT> Всем привет.Хочу собрать свой дистрибудив с преферансом и профурсетками, но не знаю как это делается ИЗ ПОД ВИНДОВ, помогите победить задачу? Именно провести по всему процессу.
 * baronos ушел в запой, от сборки убунту образа из под виндоус
<andrex> use gentoo
<DenSeaCaT> Имею интернет только на работе(пока что), а рабочую машину насиловать установкой второй системы мне не дадут.
<baronos> в виртуалке делай
<DenSeaCaT> Поподробнее?
<DenSeaCaT> VirtualBOX есть
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19858.0
<andrex> вот те подробней, а вообще что то такое на вики было
<DenSeaCaT> Читал, из под линукса. А я на винде.
<andrex> ну вбокс есть, в чё1м проблема?
<andrex> или ты мозг отморозил и не можеш догадатся поставить туда убунту
<DenSeaCaT> Я не умею с ним работать, кгхм.
<DenSeaCaT> Проведите меня кто нидубь за ручку по процессу в привате. Пожалуйтса.
<andrex> baronos: проводи его по ютубу
<andrex> за ручку
<DenSeaCaT> Доброе коммюнити такое доброе.
<baronos> andrex: та нафиг, я с телефона тем более, и вообще лень, и жарко, и еще с моря несет тухлыми водорослями
<andrex> не ну я просто первый раз увидел человека который не может создать виртуальную машину и скормить её диск чтобы установить ось
<true_mva> portos:
<portos> true_mva: ?
<true_mva> portos: никто банально не понял твой вопрос. Обычно если есть ssh-достур, то линукс УЖЕ стоит
<true_mva> ты хочешь ПЕРЕустановить?
<true_mva> или у тебя ssh на винду? :Р
<true_mva> (или freebsd/qnx/whatever)
<portos> true_mva: банально бывают таки ситуации что нужно накатить другой дистрибутив вместо того что есть
<true_mva> ну, я было дело генту вместо убунту на горячую переставлял
<true_mva> "брат жив"
<portos> без физического доступа
<true_mva> без
<true_mva> по ssh
<portos> на руках только ссш
<portos> и каким образом?
<true_mva> очевидным
<true_mva> только один способ же есть :)
<true_mva> сначала поставить систему в чрут, потом либо войти в busybox shell на "основной", либо чрутнуться в ту, что поставил и в этом случае — подмонтировать основную внутрь
<true_mva> а дальше — убрать всё кроме /dev /proc /sys от старой и скопировать туда новую
<true_mva> (без /dev /proc /sys)
<portos> HTTP booting - я вот еще один нашел
<true_mva> это не все умеют
<true_mva> и вообще, это умеют только KVM-виртуалки
<true_mva> на железном сервере так не сделаешь
<true_mva> он только по BOOTP/PXE умеет
<DenSeaCaT> вопрос, BackTrack основан на убунте?
<andrex> да там венегрет на чём оно основано
<DenSeaCaT> Я хочу собрать дистрибутив с уже вшитыми пропатчеными драйверами для WiFi. + софт,ибо бактрак гол как церковная мышь+кодеки+другое оформление(стянуть МАТЕ у Mint)
<DenSeaCaT> Из всего в наличии есть исошник backtrack'a и исошник последнего Mint. что мне делать дальше?
<portos> true_mva: http://scnr.net/blog/index.php/archives/177 тут пишут что получиться, буду пробовать на виртуалке
<true_mva> portos: http://tsya.ru/
<true_mva> И да, то, что по ссылке предполагает наличие у тебя достапа на BOOTP/TFTP сервер, с которого машина будет грузиться
<true_mva> предвижу отсутствие такового
<true_mva> ну и таки раз в 500000 проще через чрутомагию
<portos> true_mva: а причем тут ссылка http://tsya.ru/
<portos> ?
<andrex> а при том что, тут пишут что получиться - без ь -учи
<portos> andrex: ну как бы тут намекают http://www.slovarik.kiev.ua/ojegov/p/98444.html
<andrex> хм может получиться или всё получится ?
<andrex> всё надо спать...
<andrex> !lfs > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<true_mva> portos: ты путаешь глагол соверенной формы и инфинитив
<true_mva> получИться и "всё получится" — разные вещи
<portos> true_mva: понял)
<portos> true_mva: может есть под рукой манула как через чрут все это дело сделать?
<Denver79> ubuntu 12.04 ctrl+alt+f1, а там руская расскладка - как переключитьться там на англ?
<andrex> ну по умолчанию какбе шифт + альт
<Denver79> не хочет
<true_mva> portos: да зачем мануал-то? (хотя они и есть в природе)
<true_mva> portos: там всё очевидно
<portos> true_mva: это для тебя очевидно) а я могу накосячить
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, мышь усбшная чото перестала пахать. lsusb её не кажет. а должен вообще он её показать? Клаву ноутбучную вот показывать?
<Kyshtynbai> Мда, похоже мышь гикнулась. другую вставил - заработала
<andrex> предыдущую вставь может закажет, у меня бывало мыш отваливалась, тупо лазер видно что светится а вот сама не ездит, переподключение в другой юсб порт лечило это
<Kyshtynbai> да я уж попробовал. нет, не запахала).
<^DEMOSS^> Hello
<skai-falkorr> хтхтрнжнен
<wapmorgan> всем добродня
<wapmorgan> использую volumeicon-alsa в трее.
<skai-falkorr> хвалю
<wapmorgan> нужно повесить повышение громкости на Super+Right и понижение на Super+Left, однако это volumeicon сделать не даёт: в окне настроек такая комбинация не принимается
<wapmorgan> а при ручной правке конфигов volumeicon не запускается.
<skai-falkorr> повесь их шлобально
<wapmorgan> как быть?
<skai-falkorr> через твой wm
<baronos> г*
<wapmorgan> volueicon выводит красивое уведомление, а мне это понравилось
<skai-falkorr> и?
<wapmorgan> если я вручную будут менять громкостиь через amixer, то этого уведомления не будет.
<skai-falkorr> какой нить "волюмикон-алса волюм -5" команда на хоткей глобальный сделает тож самое
<skai-falkorr> или у волюма нет опций?
<wapmorgan> нету, хотя я сразу и не проверил
<skai-falkorr> ну тада алсамиксех && нотифисенд "волюм давн"
<skai-falkorr> и будет тебе уведомлялка
<wapmorgan> ок, спасибо
<skai-falkorr> ну и можно попытаться починить дефолтные хоткеи, чтобы работало без костыля
<baronos> пойду лучше арбуз пожру
<skai-falkorr> baronos: абасцышся жеж
<skai-falkorr> baronos: http://www.youtube.com/szigetofficial?feature=inp-lt-szr
<baronos> skai-falkorr: за то довольный буду :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: за что довольный будешь?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это концерт же?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: realy? what was your first clue?
<baronos> ппц, там школота сидит, кроме мата ничего не видно
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты че комменты читаешь?
<baronos> чат почитал вчера, корн когда выступал, аж тошно от дибилов было в чате
<[pragma]> о! привет всем!
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну дык скучно просто смотреть видео
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: ты каким помидорком снова поменял ник?:)
<[pragma]> я не менял, я ещё когда на linuxtalks был, поменял, давно это было )) skai-falkorr. Это типа псевдоним)
<[pragma]> убунтаря:)
<skai-falkorr> я не помню, это ты менял ник, потому что на арчеканалах тебя не уважали за убунту в нике?
<[pragma]> мне бы не на арчеканалах, а на генту :))) хаха, ты меня подкалывал ещё))
<[pragma]> [s]мне[/s]
<skai-falkorr> да.точняк. это был ты:)
<skai-falkorr> стеснялся своего дистра
<skai-falkorr> еретик!
<skai-falkorr> неверный!
<[pragma]> skai а кто у нас знаменитый арчевод? не A4Tech&
<[pragma]> ?
<skai-falkorr> а у меня пельмешки варятся :-Р
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> арчевод...арчевод...
<skai-falkorr> ахз.они прячутся тут
<[pragma]> я просто у него хотел конфиг fluxbox-а попросить )
<skai-falkorr> у кого?
<[pragma]> так он таки-написал свой загрузчик для дистра?
<[pragma]> A4Tech-а
<skai-falkorr> его тут давно нима
<[pragma]> а погоди, а у кого в нике было Sun?
<[pragma]> или я бредю
<skai-falkorr> escsun,
<skai-falkorr> наверное
<skai-falkorr> @seen escsun
<ubuntuhelp> escsun was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 10 weeks, 4 days, 23 hours, 49 minutes, and 8 seconds ago: <Escsun> Привет всем
<[pragma]> О! точняк! Вот он то мне и нужен))
<[pragma]> но что-то давно его не было)
<[pragma]> @seen ubuntar
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntar was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 45 weeks, 0 days, 7 hours, 1 minute, and 24 seconds ago: <ubuntar> понятно, почему ты суров теперь
<[pragma]> мм 45 недель это много?
<[pragma]> почти год блин
<skai-falkorr> на нашем канале нет места счастливому будде
<Romul> всем привет
<[pragma]> skai а кто этот будда?
 * [pragma] отключил сообщения о подключениях
<ubuntar> вот так!
<ubuntar> кстати, многие после генту опять на убунту возвращаются :)
<ubuntar> или на винды. Как работать начнут на юниксах, например:)
<ubuntar> эхх
<skai-falkorr> я вот с генты на убунту ушел
<sharikoff> надоело за свет платить?
<[pragma]> вот и правильно)) видать люди как начинают всерьёз работать в  IT сфере, и уходят
<skai-falkorr> детство все это, генты эти. мне б работать,а не конпелять
<sharikoff> а некоторые ее на серваки водружают
<[pragma]> sharikoff, не в курсе у инка на серваках можно всё делать?
<sharikoff> [pragma]: ну как бы впс
<sharikoff> или тя абузоустойчивость интересует?
<sharikoff> школьников без трусов нельзя -немцы злые
<[pragma]> ну я имею в виду проверять защищённость системы, пытаться писать в адресные пространства других процессов внутри сервера и прочее, такое можно договориться?
<sharikoff> ограничен виртуалкой
<sharikoff> а проверять защищенность это как?
<sharikoff> усточивость к ддосу?
<[pragma]> sharikoff: просто возможно в будущем (обозримом) будет такая надобность. Ну типа пытаться найти баги в netfilter и иже с ними, разные инъекции и т.д.
<[pragma]> как часть обучения
<[pragma]> типа сам снял сервер -  сам хакаю
<[pragma]> включая ддос на свой сервак
<sharikoff> бери дедик
<[pragma]> а чем виртуалка плоха для этого?
<inkvizitor68sl> в пределах локальной системы - хоть слона можно
<inkvizitor68sl> только предупредить нужно, чтобы я KVM-ную делал
<[pragma]> локальная не то - через инет-то реальнее
<inkvizitor68sl> в свои системы - пжалста
<inkvizitor68sl> в чужие - это нарушает законы Германии
<[pragma]> я понял. Проснулсо сразу :)
<inkvizitor68sl> с согласия владельца - пжалста
<[pragma]> в свои, только в свои!
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда kvm виртуалку и вытворяй там чего хочешь.
<[pragma]> я запомню, спасибо! :) адресок записан ))
<inkvizitor68sl> у kvm всё изолированное
<[pragma]> то, что надо, как раз
<inkvizitor68sl> чой то ZNC опять по 2 раза все сообщения пишет
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: хз.нам одно приезжает
<inkvizitor68sl> аха! мат на канале!
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: акстись, батенька
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> а чо, уже можно ?
<baronos> это же  бмв хз
<[pragma]> вообще что-то поредело на канале, раньше больше народу было
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта дружелюбной стала
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: причем почти весь это народ был завегдатаями бан листа, заходя через веб, чтобы поорать, что линукс для прыщедратков
<[pragma]> логично, пгавильной догогой идёте, товагищи!
<deniska> ПРЫЩЕЛИНУКС!11
<deniska> :3
<[pragma]> гг, а теперь уже язык не поднимается орать)
<[pragma]> сами, наверное перелезли)
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: а теперь на оффсайте нет сцылошки на вебклиент
<deniska> Ну, эта ось не идеальна
<deniska> но относительно хорошая
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: а без реги тут писать низя
<[pragma]> skai-falkorr: а вот это печально, удобная фича была
<[pragma]> deniska: а то!
<skai-falkorr> [pragma]: учитывая, что через нее тока 1 из ста приходил с вопросом - нифига не удобная
<[pragma]> ну если накладно было, то да
<[pragma]> серваку не пофиг?
<skai-falkorr> нам не пофиг
<[pragma]> ясно:) меньше работы операторам, вот в чём дело
<skai-falkorr> зато мы в кой то веки полностью банлист очистили тогда
<[pragma]> ну всё таки удобная. Скорую тоже ведь не каждый день надо, но хорошо, что она есть :)
<skai-falkorr> так и педофил-сантехник не каждый день в школе нужен трубы чинить. но не пускать же его в школу
<[pragma]> ахах, ох эти аналогии)
<skai-falkorr> ктото мастер ритма. а я мастер аналогий
<[pragma]> да тут вообще сборище талантов, хуле!:)
<[pragma]> хорошее пивцо - крепкое словцо гг
<skai-falkorr> мва проснулся
<[pragma]> Ой вей, я больше не буду материться, школьники :)
<deniska> Хм, а есть ли какая-нибудь кроссбраузерная js-либа для получения ввода с клавиатуры и мыши и проигрывания звуков? :3
<deniska> (или я спросил не в тот чатик? :3 )
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem:
<skai-falkorr> deniska: его спрашивай
<shenmue> пыщ
<true_mva> ibl:
<baronos> тыщ
<Kyshtynbai> щыщ
<wapmorgan> всем добровечера
<wapmorgan> у кого-нибудь стоит icewm?
<wapmorgan> у меня тут комп тормозит, в это время на графике загрузки CPU всё свободное пространство заполняется фиолетовым индикатором.
<wapmorgan> опции показа ram/swap отключены, только cpu
<wapmorgan> при этом в htop ничего особенного.
<wapmorgan> кроме, лишь, того, что почти постоянно занято около 80% ram.
<wapmorgan> есть предположение, что это связано с ram.
<wapmorgan> ram - всего 435mb
<artus> пытается свапится , free -m покажи
<wapmorgan> http://pastebin.com/zcrA86hi
<artus> wapmorgan, память кончилась,  пытается все в свап скинуть ,потому и тупит
<wapmorgan> artus: так почему не кидает:
<wapmorgan> ?
<artus> играйся с настройками кеширования, так чтоб по дефолту оно у тебя не после 60% пыталось свопить а уже после 30, с таким то раскладом по памяти
<artus> wapmorgan, ну подожди с мин 20, пока оно таки скинет то ))
<wapmorgan> проходит полминуты и система оживает, только количество памяти не меняется
<wapmorgan> ок. спасибо, настроим.
<artus> видать нечего скидывать, оно 11 метров скинет и вроде оживает
<wapmorgan> а что может отображать фиолевый цвет на графике ?
<artus> не знаю я таких графиков ))
<wapmorgan> вот такая вот картина - http://s10.postimage.org/m3qvh6e11/icewm_taskbar_issue.png
<artus> мне эта картина ну ни о чем не говорит
<artus> wapmorgan, какой перфоратор круче, с синей полоской или с желтой? :)
<artus> причем ни производителя, ни собсно характеристики я тебе не скажу )
<wapmorgan> лучше тот, который громче. соседи оценят
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<ufowow> доброго времени суток
<sharikoff> бж
<ufowow> все спят,да?(
<andrex> так точно
<ufowow> зрязрязря
<ufowow> нунуну харош спать
<ufowow> тоже вздремну пожалуй..
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-11
<portos> всем доброго утра
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> дыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<bosyi> хлопці, шо з форумом?
<Kyshtynbai> вiн помэр )
<andrex> он не помер, а в отпуске
<bosyi> копєц
<yurau> у мя тоже не работает
<victor0000> всех
<andrex> да он вообще не работает, это чтоб каждый не писал что именно у него не работает
<yurau> где надо поправить чтоб все обновления стпавились автоматически. я забыл
<yurau> вспомнил
<yurau> в /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<victor0000> форум ок пошли
<shenmue>  deniska ты что с форумом сделал?
<andrex> а что, он что то с ним собирался делать?
<yurau> опять не работает
<victor0000> опять капец
<andrex> ну идут профилактические ремонтные и какието там ещё работы, вовремя этих действ сайт форум вики итд могут воставать из пепла))
<deniska> а на ливцд абанты есть что-нибудь для проверки вебкамеры?
<baronos> сыр
<deniska> baronos: а его не удалили?
<baronos> установишь если нет по-умолчанию
<andrex> mplayer -tv device=/dev/video1 к примеру
<deniska> baronos: ага, в магазине
<baronos> тогда надо задавать вопрос так, я в магазине без инета с лиацд хочу проверить камеру :)
<baronos> хотя бывает, что с лайф работает, апосля установки начинаются танцы :)
<deniska> baronos: если с ливцд будет работать, то с установленной системой разберусь
<deniska> если не работает в ливцд, то этот ноутбук я не куплю
<baronos> логично
<deniska> ну а вообще что посоветуете?
<deniska> короче с оптимусом заведомо на брать (:
<deniska> Во, может в федуре cheese есть (:
<baronos> ехатб на море
<victor0000> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132011.msg1504032#msg1504032
<true_mva>   <deniska> | короче с оптимусом заведомо на брать (:
<true_mva> Ну, почему
<true_mva> меня, например, вполне устраивает запускать игрушки через optirun а в остальное время экономить батарейку :)
<deniska> нет
<deniska> фак ю нвидия и точка
<deniska> У амд тоже есть подобная хреновина и она уже несколько месяцев поддерживается дровами
<deniska> да и для всех моих приложений и игрушек хватит интелхд3000
<portos> подскажите как создать раздел размером 8ГБ с такой разметкой - http://paste.pro/5155800
<numberto> Всем привет. Настроил адхок вайфай между нетбуком и ноутбуком. Как теперь сделать так, чтобы у меня ноутбуке был доступ к виндовс файлам (всем) которые находятся на нетбуке
<portos> люди добрые помогите с разметкой диска...
<andrex> отдай мне винт и твоя проблема исчезнет
<ufowow> с добрым утром меня ^__^
<portos> andrex: так винт виртуальный -)
<andrex> в вопросе тоже смысла маловато
<andrex> и да виртуальный вин не может быть в воздухе такшто гони винт
<portos> хочу сделать папку /tmp на отдельном разделе
<baronos> и че тебе мешает?
<portos> есть 18 гб свободных, вот от них и хочу забрать 8гб
<portos> baronos: незнание мешает) поэтому и спрашиваю
<baronos> ну и? отмонтировал сперва, потом отрезал, создал фс , сделал монтирование автоматическое
<portos> http://paste.pro/5155800 - LVM можно и без размонтирования?
<victor0000> portos: какой формат типа lvm?
<portos> victor0000: где посмотреть...
<victor0000> portos: было?
<portos> victor0000: что было?
<victor0000> portos: sudo blkid
<victor0000> portos: ?
<portos> victor0000: http://paste.pro/5155803
<victor0000> внутри lvm 4раздели ужас
<victor0000> portos:
<victor0000> portos: echo -e "p\nt\n2\n83\np\nq\n" | sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<victor0000> portos: ?
<portos> victor0000: http://paste.pro/5155806
<portos> victor0000: это виртуальная машина, сделаю сейчас новую и размечу как нужно. не напрягайся) спасибо)
<portos> хотел без переустановки)
<victor0000> portos: вот понятно, не сохранить, просто смотреть, если хочеш сохранить, не скажу))
<inkvizitor68sl> grad, root@vlad.pro
<inkvizitor68sl> все же знают )(
<toxa> всем привет, может кто знает смс шлюз с хорошими ценами? :)
<andrex> какой нафиг шлюз, причём тут шлюз, тут не филиал гугла
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<mastaiza> хай
<portos> ребятки помогите удаленно переустановить систему...  :-(
<victor0000> portos: ?
<portos> victor0000: мне нужно установить другой дистрибутив имея только ssh  доступ
<inkvizitor68sl> portos, из граба загружай intitrd установочный и ведро
<inkvizitor68sl> но занятие не для слабонервных, сразу скажу
<inkvizitor68sl> я так вчера тушку одну потерял
<portos> я на виртуальной машие вначале хочу попробовать, а потом уже
<portos> inkvizitor68sl: что значит ведро?
<portos> )
<inkvizitor68sl> ты пришел задавать такие вопросы не зная, что такое ведро?
<inkvizitor68sl> короче, мой способ тебе явно не подойдет
<portos> а что же делать...
<victor0000> portos: ssh неполучил?
<portos> http://www.xakep.ru/post/55456/ - тут нашел способ но беда в том, ос которую нужно поставить на centos основана(
<portos> victor0000: ssh доступ есть
<inkvizitor68sl> !voice Michael72
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='voice Michael72'
<inkvizitor68sl> тьзу
<inkvizitor68sl> тьху
<inkvizitor68sl> !reg | Michael72
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reg'
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<inkvizitor68sl> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<inkvizitor68sl> во
<inkvizitor68sl> !nick > Michael72
<ubuntuhelp> Michael72, please see my private message
<Michael72> В программе Kontact стал использовать компонент Блокнот (KJots). Теперь при запуске Kontact'а вылетают сообщения "Локальные записи: Недопустимый почтовый каталог "" для """
<Michael72> При этом записи в KJots выглядят следующим образом: http://susepaste.org/16508835
<Michael72> Предполагаю, что проблема связана как-то с Akonadi, но что именно можно там сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> я читаю что-то про куски кде на этом канале) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня галлюцинации?
<baronos> главный кдераста пидальки крутит в подмосковном парке наверно :)
<true_mva> Michael72: если бы у тебя была гента — совет был бы пересобрать кеды без "semantic-desktop" ;) А так — выход один: жрать что скомпиляли :)
<shenmue> мдааа
<shenmue> сделать копию ключа 530 р. а личинка с 5 ключами 100 р. =)
<baronos> мда
<baronos> у нас от 30р
<magorem> приветствую
<baronos> что сломалось?
<magorem> прошу помочь. принесли нетбук с xubuntu 12.04.  в ней перестали ставится обновления(с ошибкой) и консоль странная. без имени юзера и компа, а просто знак $
<magorem> сейчас скину ссылку с текстом ошибки
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<shenmue> magorem в консоли просто приветствие  такое с логином и именем локалхоста
<shenmue> по дефолту там  $ так и должно быть
<magorem> http://paste.pro/5155818
<magorem> вот прошу глянуть. интернеты молчат
<shenmue> http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BB+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B4+%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%BA%D0%B8+1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru не молчат
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117372.0 как понимаю не весь лог и там должна быть жалоба на какой то из пакетов. тут простой рецепт
<magorem> как говорится учимся задавать гуглу вопросы) спс. щас буду изучать
<shenmue> сразу бы нашел если бы консолько на рунглише была бы. ошибка такая обычно из за одного пакета который в статусе нужно затереть
<magorem> а консолька все таки подбитая. замисть удления(blackspace) пишет символы ^H, такая же история со стрелками навигации.
<baronos> пробовали выключть и включит?)
<magorem> да
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Понг.
<shenmue> чот скутня
<dbushenko> ага
<baronos> да нормик, кин гуд по стс начался :)
<dbushenko> нафиг этот дибилятор
<dbushenko> рекламу промотать нельзя
<baronos> хех, за то кин можно смотреть, и мотать нельзя, что очень хорошо
<dbushenko> Ж-)
<korvin> «зато» слитно пишется.
<dbushenko> вот ты кин посмотришь, а потом побежишь покупать колу, шоколад, прокладки и прочую муть, что там так рекламируют
<korvin> или через деис
<korvin> ну никак не раздельно
<dbushenko> слитно вроде
<baronos> я не побегу, пост нельзя оставлять :D
<dbushenko> а ты че -- в армейке, чтоль?
<baronos> нет, но тоже аля курорт ;)
<korvin> зачем бежать? все уже давно в холодильнике
<dbushenko> ахаха! :-)
<avas> Всем добрый !!!!
<korvin> сок «Добрый»?
<avas> Ну можно и так :-)
<avas> Скажите мож хто знает Как сделать так чтобы программа изначально запускалась с повышенным приоритетом ?
<korvin> всякие нубы и прочие неудачники знают
<korvin> зачем тебе это?
<korvin> ну а так nice, bash и вперде
<avas> Вариант nice и renice - разовый запуск . А есть желание заставить запускатся прогу изначально с повышенным приоритетом
<dbushenko> avas, думаю, никак. но можешь написать скрипт, который делает что-то вроде sudo nice -25 myprog
<korvin> дык скрипт напиши
<korvin> или даже алиаса может быть достаточно
<korvin> если для гнома там или кде, то desktop-файл поправить и все
<avas> LXDE
<avas> Стоит лубунта
<korvin> ну файл меню подправить
<korvin> насчет прав хз
<avas> Машинка старенькая
<korvin> тебе ачем это?
<dbushenko> ну без скрипта не обойтись
<dbushenko> и таки да, можешь сделать на скрипт алиас
<avas> Ну один из вариантов - чтобы плеер видео запускался с приоритетом -12
<avas> тогда он не тормозит :-D
<dbushenko> ну так тебе уже раз 5 сказали: сделай скрипт :-)
<korvin> ну правь меню lxde
<avas> Понял
<dbushenko> а что за машинка?
<avas> Пасиба за помощ пошёл пробовать !
<dbushenko> насколько я помню, уже на 600-х пнях видео неплохо работало
<avas> компак
<avas> 1500 проц
<avas> 700 с чемто оперативка
<dbushenko> однако, должно работать без магии
<korvin> avas: реально помогает? а то у меня на недобуке плеер иногда тоже подтормаживает (когда разрешение большое например)
<avas> но работающая на 133 Мгц
<avas> Ну мне помогает
<avas> korvin: попробуй мож фокус и у тебя получится :-)
<dbushenko> там для найса нужны привилегии рута
<dbushenko> для этого выставь программе suid
<dbushenko> или сделай sudo
<korvin> поробую позже
<avas> Просто там есть иногда процессы которые запускаются и тормоза начинаются
<dbushenko> какие, например?
<avas> Делаю ренайсом -12 и вроде без проблем
<dbushenko> я думаю, многие сервисы можно просто поубивать нафиг
<korvin> ну я сменил убунту на кранчбанг вроде стало заметно лучше, хотя не во всех случаях
<avas> Вот я тоже пришёл к этому выводу
<avas> поубивать
<korvin> по идее там и так фоновых процессов практически нет
<avas> Но костыль пока работает :-)
<dbushenko> ну так ты хацкер! :-)
<avas> Пошёл думать над скриптом :-) или правкой алиасов :-)
<avas> Всем спасибо !!!
<dbushenko> успехов!
<Scrimmer> привет ребятульки
<baronos> блин, убунту поставить может? да сломать чего нить?)
<shenmue> попробуй
<shenmue> хотя может гш поставить?
<shenmue> наверное не надо. сам отвалится
<baronos> а то давно ничего не падало, не ломалось
<shenmue> ес-но
<shenmue> на телефоне то твоем =)
<baronos> гы :D
<baronos> на нем ща дройд4 стоит :)
<baronos> много чего пока не работает, но главное есть связь, есть звонки и 3г. и дома мега стабильный д7 с гш :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, чем дальше, тем больше не работать будет
<gdane1> привет
<gdane1> а ткните плиз носом в мануал как подключить блютус клаву к убунте 13.04
<gdane1> 12.04
<gdane1> клава hp ipaq bluetooth
<gdane1>  писали что она вроде только под pocket pc 2003
<gdane1> через блюз ютилс опрашивается, а в каком конфиге править данные?
<gdane1> hcid.conf нет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-12
<Kyshtynbai> !virtualbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. Проблема следующая: при копировании папки с видеороликами слетели превьюшки роликов. Можно их какой-нибудь командой пересоздать? ubuntu 12.04 со всеми апдейтами
<baronos> IlyaLevin: типа таких http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_hGiWdMZIM&feature=youtu.be ?
<IlyaLevin> да вот в том-то и дело, что они даже при увеличении остаются иконками плеера, а не превьюшками самих роликов
<baronos> перезапусти наутилус nautilus -q попробуй
<IlyaLevin> сработало. Спасибо
<shenmue> не всем пыщ
<andrex> о хоть что то поменялось
<shenmue> моя могучая русская языка
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: а кому это тут не пыщь?
<Onkeltem> Хай. Народ, seahorse-nautilus только decrypt что-ли делает? Нет у меня в менюшках Encrypt
<shenmue> Onkeltem ТАМ какого пакета не хватает для шифровки
<Onkeltem> shenmue: какого?
<Onkeltem> gnupg стоит
<Onkeltem> переубил nautilus, вроде заработало... странно. Decrypt сам появился. А Encrypt только после этого
<aurodionov> всем привет
<aurodionov> кто-нибудь знает как с консоли можно на ноуте яркость менять
<shenmue> почему именно с консоли?
<andrex> есть же fn + кнопка
<aurodionov> shenmue, нету де , задача рулить с консоли , мелочь а неприятно когда светит ночью в глаз
<doronskiy> aurodionov, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/7380282
<skai-falkorr> ну так man cat
<aurodionov> andrex, борды и тачпада нет
<andrex> хм
<andrex> по удалёнке чтоль тока работаеш?)))
<skai-falkorr> sed s/cat/echo/
<skai-falkorr> вечно я их путаю
<aurodionov> почти , есть бук с которого все лишнее убрано , на него инфу вывожу (произвольную) вклбчен постоянно ,ночью слепит с просонек
<nexxxt> ку
<Onkeltem> Поставил на ноут 12.04. Кто-нибудь знает почему нет консолей ни на одном из tty?
<Onkeltem> Вообще такие вещи неизменно радуют....
<aurodionov> всем спасибо за помощь , всё чудно работает
<Onkeltem> По ходу привет от разрабов свободных и рукопожатных дров
<Fylh_if> Onkeltem: думаешь ?
<Fylh_if> консоли должны работать без дров же вроде
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHTFDaHyPi0&
<Onkeltem> Fylh_if: я вообще не могу попасть в консоль. Даже когда изнутри X-ов убиваю lightdm
<Onkeltem> Fylh_if: просто черный экран и всё
<Onkeltem> Как забутаться без X-ов?
<Fylh_if> Onkeltem: убери права на исполнение у файла, который стартует иксы
<Fylh_if> перезапустись
<deniska> о_О
<deniska> во-первых в абанте на такие случаи есть РЕКОВЕРИ МОДЕ
<deniska> Во-вторых правильно было бы ознакомиться с используемой системой инициилизации, чтобы знать, как отключать сервисы
<Guest__> день добрый. имеется ноут. на нем диски c, d, e. на них вин7, убунту, хранилище данных соответственно. вопрос - как скрыть убунту, чтобы ее винда не видела? если я удалю букву диска средствами винды, будут ли у меня проблемы с запуском системы?
<Fylh_if> может /etc/init.d/x11-common
<deniska> Guest__: дисков c, d, e, ÿ и прочих не бывает
<deniska> Это раз
<Onkeltem> Fylh_if: спасибо за предложение, но метод конечно странный Ж)
<deniska> Во-вторых установка с помощью wubi.exe может служить разве что для ознакомительных целей
<Onkeltem> deniska: кстати да, в рекавери сейчас попробую
<Fylh_if> Onkeltem: это крайній случай
<Fylh_if> я так делал когда было на всё подозрение
<Fylh_if> не помню какую ошибку искал
<Onkeltem> deniska: не подскажешь, как в этом удивительном recovery просто не запускать X?
<deniska> там почти любой пункт меню Х не запускает
<Onkeltem> deniska: дело в том, что предложенная им опция "root" приводит в коноль где ваще-ничего-нет
<deniska> рут консоле, рут консоле виз нетворкинг точно есть
<deniska> Onkeltem: а что тебе там надо?
<Onkeltem> deniska: всё.
<deniska> Вот тебе консоль, восстаналивай иксы
<Onkeltem> deniska: кроме x
<deniska> Так, погодь
<Onkeltem> Например, в "root" система r/o
<deniska> У тебя же уже есть работоспособные иксы
<deniska> Onkeltem: отнюдь нет
<deniska> Зачем тебе по такому случаю ядрёная консоль?
<Onkeltem> deniska: как это нет? Я вот сейчас в этой консольке запустил sgfxi и оно мне сообщило, писать низя
<Guest__> deniska, установка с флешки результат не дала, при выборе места установки была ошибка - корневая файловая система не определена исправьте это из меню разметки
<deniska> Запускай xterm или что душе угодно и вперёд
<deniska> Onkeltem: кто такой sgfxi?
<Onkeltem> deniska: дрова сама ставит
<Onkeltem> deniska: так что должно быть вне иксов запущено
<Guest__> deniska - помагал полный формат диска, после разбивки установка не удавалась
<deniska> Guest__: ну дык линуксу нужна своя файловая система
<deniska> И чем разбивал?
<deniska> inb4 акронисом или вообще из-под винды (:
<deniska> Onkeltem: ээ ну, атишные дрова у меня всегда из рековери отлично вставали
<Guest__> встроенной утилитой, которая прилагалась к linux live. записал образ на флешку с помощью live linux creator и загрузился с него
<deniska> Guest__: Ты вопрос вообще изучал прежде чем лезть? :3
<andrex> sudo service lightdm stop и ставь дрова
<andrex> Onkeltem: ^
<deniska> Guest__: точки монтирования для отформатированных в ext4 разделов указывал при установке? (:
<Onkeltem> deniska: всё, поехало. Помогла опция "networking" и затем "root"
<andrex> или ремаунти / rw
<Guest__> вот с точкой монтирования у меня и возникли проблемы
<Onkeltem> > sudo service lightdm stop и ставь дрова -- хохо, наивный! :) Мой первый вопрос "Поставил на ноут 12.04. Кто-нибудь знает почему нет консолей ни на одном из tty?"
<Onkeltem> deniska: ^
<Onkeltem> deniska: это какая-то трабла с инициализацией видеокарты я полагаю. Нет tty'ев. То есть они конечно есть, но увидеть их низзя
<deniska> Guest__: вобщем скорее всего ты что-то сделал неправильно
<Onkeltem> deniska: кстати sgfxi кажется научилась ати дрова тоже ставить
<deniska> а установка через wubi.exe — ещё более неправильно
<deniska> Onkeltem: не, я лучше сам дрова поставлю
<andrex> Onkeltem: фазалуны нета?
<Onkeltem> ой
<deniska> благо амдшные дрова ставятся запуском бинарника из-под рута и 5-ю нажатиями на ентер
<Onkeltem> andrex:
<Guest__> deniska, если ubuntu останется на ntfs, проблемы будут? система только для учебы и интернета будет использована
<Onkeltem> andrex: это я тебе отвечал про service
<deniska> а ещё не требует остановку иксов кстати (:?
<deniska> (знак вопроса нажат случайно)
<deniska> ̈И в иксах показывает гуёвый инсталлятор с нехт-нехт-нехт-финиш
<deniska> Guest__: да, будут
<andrex> !grub | Onkeltem читай про параметры
<ubuntuhelp> Onkeltem читай про параметры: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
 * Onkeltem умилённо смотрит как sgfxi стащила последние дрова и пытается их собрать
<Guest__> deniska, понял, буду пытать систему. спасибо
<deniska> Guest__: в общем случае при глюке венды убунта может перестать грузиться
<deniska> производительность системы будет в пару раз ниже
<deniska> и всё такое
<Onkeltem> andrex: не, спасибо. У меня нет столько времени.
<andrex> нет времени тогда ствь вий обратно
<Onkeltem> andrex: вий?
<deniska> вийдойс
<andrex> потому что тут времини надо много, хотябы для самообучения
 * Onkeltem улыбается, смотрит на andrex и улыбается
<Onkeltem> andrex: спасибо. Я ценю.
<Onkeltem> :)
<deniska> Тем более ты ещё дистр выбрал
<deniska> Не для новичков :3
<Onkeltem> Как из фразы "поставил на ноут 12.04" следует, что перед этим там был Windows?
<deniska> Мало ли что там у тебя было
<Onkeltem> вот вот
<Onkeltem> осторожнее с выводами :)
<deniska> Операционных систем даже не считая других версий абанты и других дистров много
<Onkeltem> А то глядишь я стану вас обучать пользоваться линуксом :))))
<deniska> Так что ответить стоило так: «ставь что у тебя там было» (:
<deniska> У меня до сих пор где-то бекапы корней с 8.04, 9.04, 9.10 и 10. под этот ноут валяются (:
<Onkeltem> deniska: ужо всё отформатированно, обратной дороги нет. Точнее не так: то что там было, умерло вместе с предыдущим винтом ;0
<andrex> linux'ом? нуну
<deniska> 10.04*
<Guest__> deniska, mount point какой брать? / boot, home, tmp, usr, var, srv, opt, usr/local ?
<andrex> ох ты ёжик, гуесты возвращаются
<andrex> ... дистр для новичков qimo, чтоль? :)
<deniska> Guest__: а ты знаешь что означает "точка монтирования"? (:
<deniska> !mountpoint
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mountpoint'
<deniska> про всякую фигню есть записи, а про фундаментальные понятия нет (:
<andrex> гг
<deniska> ну или их имена не такие очевидные
<Guest__> корневой каталог из которого пойдет загрузка, по-видимому
<deniska> нет
<andrex> !install
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<deniska> Guest__: ты уже в курсе, что в линуксе не используются диски це, де, еф и прочие же, как было в dos и windows?
<Guest__> deniska, да в курсе.
<deniska> Во всяких там юниксах единственный корень /
<andrex> ну как сказал артус модно и зделать чтобы были)
<andrex> ж*
<deniska> andrex: нельзя
<deniska> а как то что в / соотносится с тем что на хардах — дело десятое
<andrex> берёш создаёш папку c и аунтиш туды диск
<deniska> andrex: это будет папка c, а не буква диска
<deniska> Guest__: ну дак вот, создаёшь точку монтирования / и данные на этом разделе будут доступны в /
<deniska> можно ещё точек насоздавать
<deniska> как при установке, так и потом
<deniska> (более того, всякие ядрёные штуки вроде procfs будут монтированы в /proc, а при этом физически на диске будет находиться лишь директория proc, но не то, что внутри)
<deniska> В plan9 конечно позанятнее файловая система устроена
<deniska> Там дерево файловой системы своё для каждого бинарника.
<deniska> И более универсальный подход к монтированию (файловые сервера)
<deniska> В общем отличия фс юниксов от фс виндовса/доса лучше понять сразу (:
<Guest__> установка пошла, надеюсь все пройдет без проблем :)
<deniska> ещё было бы хорошо создать раздел под swap
<deniska> ещё часто рекомендуется отдельно держать /home
<Guest__> swap создал на 5гб
<deniska> Кстати у меня тут новый ноутбук и я думаю как бы переразбить его (:
<Guest__> у меня та же ситуация
<Guest__> только я его продаю
<andrex> молотком
<deniska> если все 4 предполагаемых раздела создать в mbr, то мне не хватит места в mbr, если приспичит установить какой-нибудь какентош
<andrex> чаво?
<deniska> линакс может припеваючи жить в расширенном разделе, но /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6 и /dev/sda7 уже не выглядят так красиво (:
<Guest__> deniska, у меня на ноуте были виста, 7, хакинтош, убунту, 8, опять 7 и добавляю убунту)
<deniska> andrex: ну мбр умеет 4 раздела максимум
<andrex> !mbr
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<deniska> свап, корень, хоум, восьмёрка
<deniska> и хопа, разделы кончились (:
<andrex>  создаёш логические диски вот тебе и всё а там штопаеш разделы
<deniska> в мбр живёт не только первичный загрузчик, но и таблица разделов, которая ограничена 4-мя записями
<deniska> andrex: а это уже некрасиво будет, если первый раздел на харде будет sda5 (:
<deniska> а если какой гпт делать, то фиг знает как венда её переварит (:
<deniska> В мбре места нету, спасибо ибм за это :3
<andrex> угу
<Space> всем привет
<Guest78849> народ помогите плизз на убунту драйвера для сетевухи найти
<andrex> на сайт производителя
<Archa_Space> привет все народ как завести 10/100 Ethernet, Intel 3945  сетевуху плиззз подскажите
<Archa_Space> 12.04 убунту
<_d4vid> скачать драйвера с офф сайта
<andrex> дак я ему уже ответил какбе
<andrex> когда он впервый раз спросил
<andrex> Intel 3945 вроде же вафляй карта, иль я путаю чего? :)
<_d4vid> Арча попробуй так sudo modprobe iwl3945    dmesg | grep iwl           lspci -nn | grep -i wireless
<_d4vid> андрекс да вайфай
<andrex> привет все народ как завести 10/100 Ethernet я в ступоре(
<andrex> Archa_Space: пробуй то что, _d4vid написал, если ты ещё с нами конечно....
<Romul> всем добрый
<Guest__> вроде норм все, осталось поправить загрузчик винды
<Archa_Space> andrex через lscpi видно что есть сетевуха
<Archa_Space> щас просто нет возможности проверить если что можно будет к тебе попожа обратица
<Romul> вопрос как в локальке присоединиться к запущенной 1с
<andrex> как 1с настроена?
<andrex> sql или что там?
<Romul> сейчас скажу да похоже на скл
<Romul> есть разделение прав и соответственно пароли
<Romul> andrex есть идеи? к процессу пробовал присоединиться .
<andrex> есчё вопрос на чём 1с на виндах или никсах?
<Romul> под wine на никсах
<Onkeltem> Проблема с sgfxi. Почему-то мне приходится каждый раз компилить дрова, чтобы запустить X
<Onkeltem> Есть идеи?
<andrex> Romul: фз, а почему сервак не зделали с 1с зачем костыли то такие?
<Romul> админ думал что это безопасности добавит )
<Romul> хотя простой командой ps aux | grep 1c показывает пароли учеток
<andrex> Romul: это с каких таких), попробуй у 1совцев спросить, ну или папку с бд расшарить и подрубатся клиентами к ней если odbc или как там то можно п имени компа или ip если в вайне есть такое  больше я незнаю как в твоём случае
<Romul> да я сам уже растерялся )
<andrex> клиенты виндовые?
<Romul> нет федорина
<andrex> спроси у админа как он делал через odbc или както есчё, если через одбц то нужно настраивать его и на клиентах ставить драйвер итд, я уже забыл как там всё, поледний раз сталкивался года 2 назад когда арм сломался
<Romul> к админу нельзя ) за такие вопросы меня уволят )
<Romul> а может попробовать через ssh. к процессу пристроиться?
<andrex> фз, посмотри на других машинах как там всё, если там 1с работает конечно
<Romul> работает
<andrex> или вломись к админу и скажи что не работает ничего, иди починяй
<Romul> это вариант ) но админ в другом городе по удаленке работает
<andrex> ну пущай подключается к тебе и смотрит что да как))
<andrex> тем более тебе придётся спрашивать пароль от бд итд если сам делать будешь, а это лишние вопросы, по этому просто лучше пущай он сам зделает
<Romul> меня точно уволят)
<Romul> от бд знаю пароль )
<andrex> за само сломалось вроде пока никого не уволили
<andrex> Onkeltem: а что пишет? когда иксы стартануть пытаются
<fshp> живые есть?
<andrex> только неживые
<andrex> !ask > fshp
<ubuntuhelp> fshp, please see my private message
<Guest__> загрузчик windows 7 не грузит убунту, пишет файл \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr не найден. перед этим раздел с этим файлом был отформатирован, где пофиксить путь к файлу? убунта через grub запускается, через загрузчик винды нет
<fshp> Подскажите ноут с поддержкой VT-d. Желательно FullHD IPS матрица. Приглянулся asus zenbook ux32vd, но пугает 13'', боюсь не комфортно работать за таким крохой будет. Если не прав - разубедите.
<Guest__> fshp я бы предложил, но за такие советы тут банят
<Guest__> меня забанят*
<fshp> Guest__: как бы загрузчик винды не умеет грузить убунту, максимум - загрузить mbr, который загрузит grub
<fshp> Ноут выбирается для установки убунты, а в ней будет крутится Xen
<fshp> Так что не оффтом
<fshp> *оффтоп
<Guest__> fshp, но этого я поставил криво, через wubi и грузило
<Guest__> теперь я отформатировал под ext4 и поставил правильно
<Guest__> сначала идел убунтовский GRUB с пятью строками, стандарт, рекавери, два теста памяти и винда
<Guest__> при выборе стандарта, загружается убунта как надо, при выборе винды меню с вриантами - 7 и убунту
<Guest__> у меня два выхода - оставить grub и выключить загрузчик винды и наоборот
<Guest__> по вопросу asus - цена оооочень неадекватная
<fshp> Guest__: Так вуби по такому принципу и построен, как я тебе написал
<Guest__> значит вырубаю загрузчик винды и пользуюсь грабом :)
<fshp> Да
<fshp> Так по фен-шую будет)
<Guest__> по фен-шую у меня мак, а ноут на продажу готовлю :)
<fshp> мак? и это значит у asus'a цена не адекватна? ))
<fshp> просто zen самое бюджетное решение 2 видео и проц с VT-d
<fshp> какое я нашёл
<fshp> Вот и прошу совета
<Guest__> fshp, асус 13' стоит дороже эйра
<deniska> Guest__: тебе надо отредактировать конфиг загрузчика винды
<deniska> стерев оттуда упоминания об абанте
<[koshka]> Пыщ пыщ
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: не любишь ты меня
<[koshka]> Как это
<[koshka]> Люблю конечно!
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ты даже тапочки мои не пометила
<[koshka]> Ага. Ты мне по голове потом газетой бьешь
<[koshka]> Любовь такая?
<skai-falkorr> я ж любя:)
<Guest__> deniska, удалил через терминал
<[koshka]> Ох Скай)
<[koshka]> Ляляля жу жу жу
<[koshka]> Как же домой я хочу
<shenmue> отдельный пыщ каждому
<andrex> lso
<andrex> ну вы поняли
<gridis> привет всем, может кто подсказать, почему когда я вынимаю шнур питания из ноута, у меня ноут зависает (это не постоянное явление, а скажем так случайное), логи пустые, все просмотрел, не знаю куда копать, грешу на драйвер intel видюхи
<gridis> может кто сталкивался с подобным
<deniska> gridis: попробовать достичь эффекта при включённой текстовой консоли
<deniska> кёрнелпаник (если это он) высрется туда
<gridis> сек, ща проверю
<andrex> хм только если это аппаратное то он наврятле успеет что увидеть, ноут вырубится тутже, я думаю надо в сц тащить его
<gridis> нет
<gridis> попробовал, все в норме в консоле
<gridis> andrex: на нем у меня еще рядом винда стоит, я такие вещи и  там и там проверяю, в винде все как положено
<deniska> andrex: он говорит не что отрубается, а что виснет (:
<andrex> попробуй acpi=off и в графике проделать тотже номер
<gridis> с этим вроде работал, пробовал раза 3,
<gridis> но с этим параметром у меня много чего не работает
<deniska> ещё при вырубании питания возможно он пытается изменить яркость подсветки
<deniska> Яркость меняется?
<gridis> да
<gridis> я сам скрипт писал, точнее правил под свой ноут по рекомендациям Canonical
<gridis> что бы яркость правильно вставала, переходили в режим энергосбережения все компоненты, поэтому и получал 8 часов автономной работы, до этого было 3
<destructoid> версия дистрибутива?
<andrex> ну значит живи с acpi=off или ищи костыль, а может в биосе пропатчили уже
<gridis> еще вот что заметил, после обновления драйвера (не только правда драйвера, обновилось порядка 500 пакетов), при входе он каждый раз по новой выставляет разрешение экрана, все эконки съезжают, а если в момент входа шнур не воткнут, он вообще в систему не за
<gridis> ubuntu 12.04
<destructoid> gridis: вот чел пишет как поборол http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124613.msg928137#msg928137
<gridis> в этом то и дело, недели 2 назад на ядре 3.4.0 работало нормально, правда видны были тормоза с видео, зато сейчас их нет
<gridis> это я видел и пробовал, да, так работает, но при этом не показывает зарядку, не работают спец клавиши бука.... а это уже и не бук становиться а не пойму что.... поэтому и написал сюда, может кто знает
<deniska> хм
<deniska> может стоит попробовать другие дистрибутивы?
<gridis> :) да блин, я пока в этом разобрался, слона родил.... до сих пор нормально с винды перейти не могу... да я думаю не дистре дело, неделю назад все работало....
<destructoid> gridis: а что изменилось за неделю?
<deniska> Ну ээ
<gridis> обновление пакетов поставил....
<gridis> :) 500шт
<deniska> а что было в обновлениях?
<deniska> наверняка ядро (:
<deniska> используй предыдущую версию
<destructoid> попробуй с превиос кернел
<gridis> да, но я пробовал откатываться на базовую, ту на которой было все стабильно, пофиг, одно и тоже
<gridis> единственно не знаю какая версия дров стояла от интела, что бы откатиться
<destructoid> по хорошему надо настраивать демон acpi ровно, но кто в состоянии это сделать
<deniska> Можно подождать следующей версии дистрибутива (:
<gridis> шутник :)
<deniska> А почему бы и нет?
<deniska> Я 10.04 задолго до выхода использовал
<deniska> Хм
<gridis> я этим начал заморачиваться только из-за того, что у меня WIFI плохо работает..... вот поймал еще косяков
<deniska> Надо бы обновить прошивку на айпаде. Но так не охота вляпываться в айтунс :3
<destructoid> gridis: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/5845453 смотрел?
<gridis> я для этого винду в kvm держу
<deniska> Вот под гнусмасы есть heimdall, а под айпады ничего такого нет (:
<deniska> Мне винду найти не проблема (:
<deniska> Мне айтнус противен
<destructoid> gridis: кстати у меня был похожий косяк на Asus F80Cr лечил так >> acpi=copy_dsdt acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<gridis> destructoid: Нет, сейчас читаю
<gridis> ща попробую, может поможет
<destructoid> c  OpenVZ никто не работал?
<gridis> я немного
<gridis> все, ушел на ребут, как вернусь, подскажу
<gridis> если знаю
<gridis> так, я тут, спец клавиши не работают, но ноут не завис при отключении шнура питания
<destructoid> попробуй убрать acpi=copy_dsdt
<gridis> ок, поменял, ушел на перезагрузку
<gridis> nfr
<gridis> так :)
<gridis> клавиши заработали и бук вроде тоже стабильно работает
<gridis> но... все равно 1 косяк остался
<destructoid> wifi?
<gridis> если ноут при загрузке работает от батареи, то он не хочет загружаться...  при этом показывает, что WIFI не работает и звук отсутствует
<gridis> только вставляешь провод, все ок
<gridis> и еще, сейчас тот скрипт, который я писал для яркости экрана и для экономии энергии устройствами не работает
<gridis> посмотрим что покажет powertop
<gridis> да, почти все устройства в bad, 3.5 часа от батареи покаывает при полной зарядки батареи, а должно быть 8
<destructoid> а что ядерные логи говорят?
<gridis> ядерные?
<destructoid> Kern.log
<gridis> в syslog только вот это выделяется
<gridis> kernel: [    6.686022] WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead
<gridis> ну в kern.log аналогично, могу на пасте кинуть
<shenmue> интересно зачем трейнер на морровинд пишут?
<destructoid> gridis: хз я не особый спец в этом но все же мне кажется что собака в laptop-mode
<destructoid> gridis: http://linux-easy.ru/blog/nastrojka/laptop-mode-tools-utilita-dlya-umensheniya-energopotrebleniya-noutbuka.html почитай
<gridis> спасибо, сейчас гляну.... заметил при загрузке, у меня pulseaudio в D-state, если кабель питания отключен
<gridis> сейчас загрузился только с 1 параметром "acpi_osi=linux", пока полет нормальный... все вроде работает, только вот при загрузке траблы, сейчас буду смотреть, почему pulse в D-state
<gridis> destructoid: спасибо за помощь :)
<Vladislaw> всем ку
<gridis> только мелких косяков еще море...  надо будет пока это добавить в мануал по настройки своего ноута под линукс
<gridis> привет
<Vladislaw> Заметил что иногда на экране появляется "слепая зона" для курсора, где любые проги не улавнивают ни лкм ни пкм
<Vladislaw> тоесть чтоб надать кнопку что попала в ту зону нужно перетащить окно и кнопка нажмется, только вернуть окно обратно и уже не нажать кнопку
<gridis> Vladislaw: эта зона похоже на окно, которое открылась, но не прорисовалась?
<Vladislaw> эта зона прозрачная шириной в пол экрана, высота 2 см примерно
<Vladislaw> тоесть найти ее можно только пытаясь что-то сделать
<gridis> она находиться где-то с границей экрана или по центру?
<Vladislaw> по высоте немного ниже центра, по горизонтали вроде как центр
<Vladislaw> по горизонтали занимает чуть больше чем 1/3 экрана
<gridis> посмотри среди процессов нет ли процесса в состоянии D
<Vladislaw> все ожидают кроме одного зомби под именем zeitgeist-datah
<gridis> ты знаешь этот процесс?
<Vladislaw> нет конешно
<gridis> убей его и посмотри, не исчезнет ли твоя прозрачная зона
<andrex> это червь, он скушал у тебя кусочек экрана, не убьёш сожрёт весь)
<gridis> ыыыы)))
<tagezi> всем привет )
<gridis> привет
<andrex> ку
<Vladislaw> только как его убить kill -9 не помог
<Vladislaw> Привет
<andrex> ps alx и убивай родича, размножился гад уже:)
<Vladislaw> убил демона и зомби исчез, но "зона" осталась
<gridis> а давно она появилась?
<gridis> что ты до этого делал?
<Vladislaw> вот точно не помню,  просто не сразу заметил, а потом еще и думал что это лаг проги, вот теперь и не вспомнить
<andrex> яж грю червь сьел.... а как извесно пиксельные клетки невостанавливаются
<andrex> Vladislaw: тему попробуй сменить
<Vladislaw> сейчкс ребут попробую а там увижу, что будет
<andrex> ну что за люд пошел, говоишь одно делают другое
<gridis> ыыыы)))
<andrex> ну и чаво, он в ребут на всегда ушел чтоли(
<destructoid> народ такой сабж openvz есть 2-3 контейнера как разграничить досту по ssh. например что бы user1 при коннекте по ssh попадал в контейнер 1
<gridis> ты же сам сказал что пиксельные клетки не восстанавливаются
<gridis> так у контейнера ip етьс
<gridis> *есть
<destructoid> конечно. мастерхость имеет ip например 192.168.10.2 клнтейнеры *100 *102 *103
<gridis> ну так по ssh ты коннектишься на конкретный ip, а не на мастер хост же
<andrex> !flash > gridis
<ubuntuhelp> gridis, please see my private message
<andrex> !flash64 > gridis
<Kyshtynbai> !ape
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ape'
<Kyshtynbai> а чем кошерно слушать эйп?
<Kyshtynbai> амарок хавает его?
<gridis> destructoid: есть конечно вариант для твоей задумки, я ща ребутнусь потом стукни в пм, я тебе скажу
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: 1 ссылка в гугле http://fine-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/02/ape-cue.html
<andrex> а можно попробовать ещё acetoneiso
<andrex> ятак с image.bin делал
<shenmue> хм... муха села на значек хрома... хм...
 * shenmue не умеет гадать по мухам =(
<andrex> хром г
<andrex> мухи только к г липнут, а может и не хром)
<andrex> короче пущай этот с онимевшим монитором зделает unity --reset как придёт, я спать
<deniska> Kyshtynbai: я конвертирую все гøвновыкладывания в треки flac и ухожу с раздачи
<Kyshtynbai> короче, проще мпз качать, я не привередливый
<deniska> да там 2 строчки
<deniska> 1 — сконвертить и порезать
<deniska> вторая — теги проставить
<Romul> всем здоровья
<Romul> вопрос: есть физический доступ к серверу. сервер на никсах. точнее на centos. на вход естественно пароль. как войти, не сбрасывая пароль
<deniska> скормить ядру /bin/bash в качестве инита
<deniska> правда система не будет особо юзабельна, но там уже можно подумать
<Romul> для этого придётся перезагрузить сервер а этого делать нельзя он всегда включен
<Romul> поэтому и лайв тоже не вариант
<deniska> ну значит скорее всего никак
<Romul>  есть ssh но это мало что дает я никак не могу узнать пароль хотя логин знаю server
<Romul> какая программа из консоли запуститься без запроса пароль
<Romul> mc пробовал не катит
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> нет пароля — гуляй (:
<deniska> мало что можно сделать
<Romul> может попробовать на одном из компов запустить лайв с метасплоитом
<Romul> и поискать уязвимыи демон
<deniska> А зачем оно тебе?
<Romul> на сервере стоит сквид будь он трижды
<deniska> И?
<Romul> полноценного нета нет
<deniska> Возьми триже модем
<Romul> толку от него
<deniska> Может интернет слишком дорогой, чтоб сотрудники во втентакликах сидели
<Romul> нет безлим 300 сотни в месяц
<Romul> где то читал что можно авторизацию обойти
<Romul> в ядре уязвимость но как её использовать
<deniska> Ты этим не первый день страдаешь. И способ решения проблемы ты выбрал неправильный.
<deniska> Похачишь сервер — я бы уволил :3
<deniska> Или перевёл бы в другую должность, если где нужны такие навыки (:
<Romul> директор на месте дал добро
<Romul> главный офис сопротивляется
<deniska> Вот. Надо взаимодействовать с теми, от кого это зависит.
<deniska> А не втихаря компрометировать IT предприятия
<Romul> видишь ли я конечно не крутой взломщик но навыки есть . знаю что способы входа в систему тоже есть. но в каком направлении рыть просто не пойму
<deniska> В ssh возможно используется авторизация по ключам
<deniska> сопри ключ у админа (:
<Romul> да именно по ключам
<Romul> я и есть локальный админ
<Romul> старшие офисные не дают сделать
<Romul> то есть рут полный в сети есть кроме сервера
<Romul> ладно может есть другие решения обхода сквида
<deniska> Romul: а какие сервисы вообще доступны?
<deniska> вот в жаббере ты из дома сидишь? (:
<Romul> да из дома
<deniska> Romul: ну а что доступно?
<deniska> Хотя бы попинговать удалённый хост можешь? Или днс спросить? (:
<Romul> фтп частично
<deniska> есть ppp over dns и ppp over icmp (:
<Romul> пинг идет
<deniska> медленные, с оверхедом сильным
<deniska> но сам факт
<Romul> ещё варианты какие есть
<deniska> http://thomer.com/icmptx/ например
<deniska> Romul: если работает фтп, то надо понять каким образом
<deniska> может тупо по порту фильтруется
<deniska> поднимаешь где-нибудь ssh или другое прокси
<deniska> и коннектишься
<Romul> то есть проброс?
<deniska> Ну ээ
<deniska> У ssh есть опция -D
<deniska> которая поднимает socks прокси
<deniska> ещё можно тупой ppp поднять через вышеперечисленные методы
<Romul> это в курсе
<deniska> ну собственно вод
<deniska> вот*
<deniska> единственное что тебе нужно — компьютер, смотрящий в интернет
<Romul> а ещё лучше внешний сервер )
<deniska> причём в случае ppp over dns/icmp лучше всего, если он будет смотреть в интернет наиболее прямым образом, безо всяких роутеров
<deniska> если есть не совсем унылый роутер, можно и на нём поднять всё это дело
<deniska> Я примерно так и сделал, но для того, чтобы на дачу с унылым провайдером качать торренты
<deniska> торренты качаются на роутер с хорошим интернетом
<deniska> а я их оттуда по хттп качаю
<Romul> слишком палевно . быстро поймут в офисе
<Romul> поэтому я и хотел просто подправить сквид
<Romul> задача задач
<deniska> Romul: почему палевно?
<deniska> Настройки сквида как раз палевнее (:
<deniska> с изменёнными настройками ОНИ увидят изменённые настройки и лишний траффик
<deniska> а с предложенными мной вариантами только лишний траффик (:
<deniska> И я не рекомендую нарушать правила
<deniska> Я рекомендую их обходить
<Romul> просто можно добавить в конфиг лишь один. ип и через него ходить в нет
<Romul> кстати на сервере есть общая папка с полными правами
<Romul> дает ли это что то?
<tagezi> ктонить юзает 12.10 уже?
<Romul> да видимо задача будет тяжелее чем я думал
<Vladislaw> Привет всем
<Vladislaw> Подскажите хороший Хекс редактор с поиском по шаблону
<Vladislaw> Ребят, ну подскажите хороший Хекс редактор с поиском по шаблону
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-05
<jobster> Подскажите пожалуйста человека кто хорошо разбирается в openvpn и freeradius
<AlexGluck> Всем привет
<andrex> нету щас тут такоо человека раньше был
<andrex> на канале опенвпна спроси
<AlexGluck> Есть кто?
<andrex> !ask > AlexGluck
<ubuntuhelp> AlexGluck, please see my private message
<AlexGluck> Сабж, поставил лубунту 13.04, не понравилось поставил хфсе поверх. Проблема в том что после перезагрузки системы ярлыки которые я перетаскиваю в правую часть экрана возвращаются в левый столбик в рандомном порядке
<AlexGluck> рыл гугл на запрос xfdesktop ничего не нарыл:(
<andrex> ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons права какие?
<andrex> или четатипа того
<AlexGluck> права юзера
<AlexGluck> gxneur установлен если поможет
<andrex> ну комуто помогает удаление всех конфигов xfce
<AlexGluck> ттакой папки вообще нету:(
<AlexGluck> папка есть, надо спать больше:)
<AlexGluck> Не арбайтен:(
<andrex> ща поставлю иксы крысу итд и буду думать чего тама намудрили...
<fr1lancer> ping
<ubuntuhelp> fr1lancer, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<AlexGluck> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AlexGluck, Понг понг понг...
<AlexGluck> а в чём прикол?
<SergeyIT> канал жив )
<AlexGluck> офигеть дайте два
<AlexGluck> всым приятных снов я пошёл
<SergeyIT> хватит тебе одного глюка
<fr1lancer> Привет!
<fr1lancer> Все никак не получается с разрешение разобраться
<fr1lancer> Надоело уже.
<fr1lancer> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<artus> цтра
<fr1lancer> Что значит: "Cleanup the Xinerama/MergedFB/... config"
<artus> очистка или как то так
<fr1lancer> Хех.
<fr1lancer> Не понятно... неужели это такая глобальная проблемма.
<artus> ну кроме как тебе оно никому не мешает)
<fr1lancer> Странно это.
<fr1lancer> Как же... разрешение экрана вместо 1080р, 1300хХХХХ...
<artus> че за карточка?
<fr1lancer> nVidia 560 Ti
<artus> goog
<fr1lancer> Это думаю из-за переходника, DVI.
<artus> че за дрова ?
<artus> кстати переходник таки может
<fr1lancer> А как смотреть какие дрова стоят ?
<artus> а ты ставил проприетарные?
<artus> sgfxi запускай и будет те счастье )
<artus> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<artus> мм, не помню куда я боту писал хавту
<fr1lancer> Нет такой команды sgfxi
<artus> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<artus> во
<artus> и будет те счастье
<artus> кстати, если кто посоветует те из xswat реп ставить - можеш смело забивать осиновый кол в зад и железнодорожный костыль в голову оному советчику )
<artus> по причине тухлости реп и отсутствия моска у советчика :)
<fr1lancer> Не работает.
<artus> и невидия-сетингс доставить прийдетцо только
<fr1lancer> Стоит сетингс нвидиа.
<artus> чего не работает?
<artus> не работает потому что дрова в репах гавно
<fr1lancer> Не норм. Скопировал строчку криво.
<artus> запускать от рута, в tty , потушив иксы
<artus> первым делом оно выпилит новублаблабла , после ребута повторить запуск , и будет тебе счастье)
<fr1lancer> Сделал без тушения иксов
<artus> без тушения оно тебя нафиг пошлет )
<fr1lancer> Sgfxi установил.
<artus> а, я думал запустил)
<fr1lancer> Sgfxi в tty запустить?
<artus> угу
<artus> и читай выхлоп ,там доступно обычно говоритцо чего будет делать и чего не хватаеть
<fr1lancer> Хм
<fr1lancer> А как потушить иксы?
<artus> судо сервис лайтдм стоп
<fr1lancer> stop: Unknown instance:
<artus> ну тады просто запускай , сам потущиь
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, а боты на канале - свои или фринод тоже раздает ботов?
<artus> свои
<fr1lancer> Вообще упали иксы. )
<artus> еще раз запускай
<artus> я ж грю, после ребута повтори
<artus> ошибок небыло?
<fr1lancer> Нет поставился нормально.
<fr1lancer> Скачал драйвер.
<artus> там просто пишет что я типа удалил нову, ребутни меня
<artus> еше раз запусти просто
<fr1lancer> Ставится.
<fr1lancer> ЗАпустил окна.
<fr1lancer> Разрешения 1080р так и нет. )
<artus> невидиюсетингс
<fr1lancer> Там нет.
<fr1lancer> Жаль. Винду не хочу.
<andrex> artus, утра добрый дядько)
<fr1lancer> !1080p
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1080p'
<fr1lancer> !1920x1080
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1920x1080'
<artus> andrex, дароф
<andrex> !askthebot > fr1lancer
<ubuntuhelp> fr1lancer, please see my private message
<fr1lancer> !skthebot
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='skthebot'
<fr1lancer> !askthebot
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, изучайте мои возможности в ПМ! /msg ubuntuhelp help. Поиск соответствий: !search factoid
<fr1lancer> Похоже придется еще помучаться... поискать переходник другой... или вообще монитор сменить.
<andrex> а переходник тут причем, у меня разрешение нормальное вставало и с переходником и без всякоразно, проблема в руках скорее)
<andrex> или в мониторе
<fr1lancer> Скорее врятли.
<fr1lancer> Мне кажется переходник.
<andrex> нуну
<fr1lancer> У монитора просто нет DVI выхода, а на видеокарте нет VGA.
<andrex> это ничего не меняет вобщем то
<andrex> если само невстает то принудительно через xrandr должно) бывает что дохнет биос в мониторе
<fr1lancer> Попробую xrandr снова после sgfxi
<fr1lancer> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<andrex> там можно хоть 2800 на 1600 на 15' воткнуть)
<andrex> тока нифига не увидиш либо глаза сломаешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если гуй надо то ARandR есть
<fr1lancer> Спасибо. Но в arandr нет никаких настроек.
<fr1lancer> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<fr1lancer> Такая ерунда постоянно выскакивает.
<fr1lancer> Это в xrandr.
<andrex> либо драйвер криво стоит либо е поддерживается видюхой то что ты впелил)
<fr1lancer> Да нет. Всё поддерживается.
<fr1lancer> EDID монитора не может распознать, еще такая информация есть.
<fr1lancer> Попробую удалить xorg.conf ребутнуться, и посмотреть.
<andrex> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=114933
<fr1lancer> Был там. Разрешение меняется, фокус картинки нет. Тоесть не влазиет в обзор картинка.
<fr1lancer> А теперь по новой буду xrandr настраивать.
<fr1lancer> Новый xorg.conf создался.
<fr1lancer> Та же ошибка. При состыковке newmode. "BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<fr1lancer> Новый xorg.conf стал очень содержательнымюю
<fr1lancer> http://pastecode.ru/5b5a/
<fr1lancer> :(
<andrex> ппц
<andrex> nvidia-xconfig
<andrex> или как там его
<fr1lancer> Добавил в субсекцию строчку Virtual 3600 1200. Попробую ребутнуться.
<andrex> и че за модель и откуда драва ставил
<fr1lancer> Дрова скриптом sgfxi.
<fr1lancer> Карточка nVdiai 560 Ti
<andrex> у мня вточ на такойже карте все норм было причем тама sli еще был
<fr1lancer> Значит монитор либо переходник.
<andrex> на говнаделовском мониторе)
<artus> значит да  :D
<fr1lancer> У меня моник, ViewSonic VA2431wma
<artus> моники с колонками по определению гагно
<andrex> и с ксорг конф в 4 трочки
<artus> :D
<andrex> VS раньше нрм были трубчатые) а щас уг помоему
<fr1lancer> Да уж.
<andrex> а в переходнике нечему ломаться разве тока контакты поотрывать)
<artus> andrex, гогномоники фигеют когда их в переходники суеш
<andrex> мой дел нифигел)
<artus> кто то уже ныл что через шнурочек удленитель ваще 800 на 600 ток ставитцо
<andrex> ему норм было :D
<artus> andrex, я ж грю, гогно :D
<artus> я с самсунями ниразу проблем не ловил ))
<fr1lancer> А какой дивайс указывать в xorg.conf в строчке: Section "Screen"
<fr1lancer>   Identifier "Screen0"
<fr1lancer>   Device "<INSERT DEVICE HERE>"
<fr1lancer> Самсунь хорошие мониторы - яркие, качественные.
<andrex> я ловил, перобразователь или выпрямитель тока накрывался в нескольких и куча кондюков почти во всех и не самсунгах)
<fr1lancer> CRT-1 получается мой девайс... хм.
<artus> andrex, не. ну у меня тож бывало, правда и моникам по +8 лет ))
<artus> последний вообще чинил методом переброски потрохов с 17ки в 19ку ))
<andrex> ыы
<fr1lancer> Какой девайс прописать ?
<artus> я сам в шоке был )) но внутрянка по факду ваще одинаковая была, почти :D
<andrex> чего он тама мутит я вобще прописывал в стандартный чет типа Modeline "1600x900_60.00" 118.25 1600 1696 1856 2112 900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync и все хватало)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ну вот, родственный дроид временами не любит переходники http://www.cubieforums.com/index.php?topic=217.0
<andrex> фаза луны влияет чте)
<andrex> -т
<SergeyIT> экстрасенса вызывайте
<fr1lancer> Вообщзе иксы слетели
<fr1lancer> :( За что мне такие мучения.
<artus> карма?
<Alagos> В церковь надо сходить и свечку за упокой поставить =)
<Alagos> А что на канале делает бот ChanServ и как с ним говорить? =)
<artus> матом
<artus> тусуетцо
<Alagos> Ему какие-то команды вообще можно посылать?
<fr1lancer> Parse error on line 3 of section Monitor in file /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<artus> посылать то можно, письмом, заказным, по почте
<Alagos> fr1lancer: еще бы на пасту вывод конфига
<artus> fr1lancer, а нафига там конфиг монитора?
<fr1lancer> "1820x1080_60.00@ is not a valid keyword
<artus> Alagos, http://usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf  же
<fr1lancer> И не удаляется, файл этот 10-монитор. А иксы сейчас ссылаются на етот файлик. :(
<fr1lancer> При загрузке всмысле он туда лезет.
<artus> внезапно [/home/artus]% ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<fr1lancer> Сам сижу с weechat
<artus> 10-evdev.conf  50-synaptics.conf  50-vmmouse.conf  50-wacom.conf
<artus> такшта выкинь нафиг свой монитор
<fr1lancer> Как вернуться к окнам ? )
<Alagos> rm /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<andrex> подойти
<fr1lancer> Ясно всё.
<Alagos> И рестарт
<artus> если че - сгфиксай отродать такие гогноконфиги не создавал ) посему это уже ты чето нахимичил
<Alagos> Или на всяк cp /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf_backup
<Alagos> А потому уже rm /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<artus> Alagos, а че не мув тогда уж?
<Alagos> artus: правда, можно и мув
<andrex> xorg.conf удалить обыно ватаеть) и будут окна покрайней мере должный
<fr1lancer> Нет такого файла или каталога... ппц
<fr1lancer> Не. Ксорг.Конф удалил, потом сгфиксал, создался заново, и при загрузке иксов, он опять выдает ошибку ссылаясь на неправильную строчку в файле 10-монитор.конфю
<fr1lancer> Сам 10-монитор не удаляется, говорит нет такого файла.
<SergeyIT> fr1lancer, а с лайвСД тоже так же?
<fr1lancer> Как?
<artus> так же
<fr1lancer> Ну с лайвЦД он загрузиться...
<fr1lancer> тся**
<artus> ться !!!
<andrex> тс
<artus> ся
<andrex> Ъ
<fr1lancer> Жаль.
<fr1lancer> Никак не могу загрузиться в окна обратно.
<artus> прибуй ксорг
<artus> ну ты понял
<fr1lancer> Чтоб с лайвцд грузиться, это надо брать телек, тащить в комнату в HDMI режиме, иначе на монике НОСИГНАЛ... :((
<fr1lancer> xrandr?
<artus> я б такой моник гвоздем прибил к стене :D
<fr1lancer> Кто знал, что такая не совместимость будет. В винде то все прекрасно работает.
<artus> а че, слабо в слепую набрать sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo servise lightdm restart ?
<artus> ну может таки в венде останешся? не мусай себе моск )
<fr1lancer> Не слышишь ты меня совсем.
<fr1lancer> Ыы
<[Raiden]> с чем несовместимость?
<fr1lancer> С жизнью.
<[Raiden]> а.. мои соболезнования.
<fr1lancer> Загрузил иксы.
<Alagos> А где ликования, фанфары и хлопок открывающейся бутылки шампанского?
<fr1lancer> Надо было писать Х11 а не х11
<artus> fr1lancer, табом надо пользоватцо
<artus> и zsh , тогда достаточно /e/x/xo(TAB)
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Кто настраивал флаги ubuntu-ru канала? Как сделать кого-то ОП-ом постоянно и запретить делать себя опами другим?
<artus> оставить одного опа :D
<[Raiden]> Alagos: для этого надо быть правами выше опа и потереть все опов кроме одного из акцеслиста чансерва
<[Raiden]> флаги канала тут не в тему
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Спасибо большое =)
<[Raiden]> /cs acess list
<[Raiden]> или как-то так, в клиенте не всегда есть cs сокращение.
<fr1lancer> Я наверное В АД попал. )
<[Raiden]> /cs help
<[Raiden]> лучше всего )
<[Raiden]> видимо да. Судя по несовместимости с жизнью.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ты имеешь в виду /msg ChanServ help access list?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> без list
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Еще раз большое спасибо. Я бы тебя чем-то вкусным угостил, если бы ты жил в моём городе =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> А артуса надо поймать и женить, а то он погряз в сарказме =)
<artus> Alagos, жена не поймет :D
<Alagos> [Raiden]: будешь в Киеве - свисни. Могу оставить skype =)
<[Raiden]> Да ладно, врятли.
<fr1lancer> Помню тут были люди более отзывчивей ))
<artus> вот нет штоб мну пивом угостить :D
<fr1lancer> Помогали во многом.
<Alagos> artus: тогда давай её на курсы тантрического массажа, стриптиза и танца жевота отправим?
<fr1lancer> Хотя спасибо за инфу, пойду рыыыыыыть дальше.
<[Raiden]> Хотя 1 раз был проездом , лет 10 назад. В Туапсе ехал.
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: для помощи сначала надо увидеть вопрос.
<Alagos> fr1lancer: так они и сейчас такие. Просто на глупые вопросы они отвечают с кучей троллинга и сарказма. А еще сильнее обижаются на то, что ты заставляешь их читать мануалы вместо тебя. Пойми это, исправься и будет тебе счастье
<Alagos> artus: Ну так давай встретимся да я тебя пивом напою =)
<Michael72> Кто-нибудь здесь в курсе как создаются расширения для Firefox?
<artus> в муках
<[Raiden]> да все в курсе. 1. посещаещь ресурсы мозилы, 2. ищещь документацию и сдк если есть 3. пишешь.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Кажется я сарказмом заразился.
<Alagos> Парни, вы это дело бросайте =)
<fr1lancer> Вот что лог говорит NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<[Raiden]> это означает  что видеокарта не может получить идентификацию от монитора. И видимо надо задавать положение картинки, рефреш и разрешение вручную
<[Raiden]> с помощью xorg.conf и Modeline
<fr1lancer> Да пробовал не получается. "ПОКА" что. Смотрю он его не как ЖК определил получается, а как CRT.
<[Raiden]> моделайн генерится утилитой gtf , а как прописать - сам читай.
<artus> fr1lancer, ты еще успееш доехать до базара, толкнуть этот ужс и купить норм монитор :D
<[Raiden]> нет, не верно. Такой сигнал распознавания был и в элт мониторах
<[Raiden]> вернее будет - он ег овообще не определил
<[Raiden]> Август 1994 г., стандарт DDC версии 1 — структура EDID версии 1.0. - старая технология в общем. Монитор просто косячный\выгорело блок этот.
<fr1lancer> artus: Да странно слушать это от человека с таким мышлением.
<artus> fr1lancer, это я еще безумные теории не выдвигал :D
<fr1lancer> Буду наверное тему создавать на форуме.
<[Raiden]> рельно весь вопрос - это генерация xorg.conf и добавление 2-3 строк. Хотя, соглашусь тут с арутсом - элт есть смысл выкинуть просто потому, что он элт. А с этой проблемой - так подавно.
<Michael72> У меня не получается разобраться с вопросом по локализации описания расширения - https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Localizing_extension_descriptions
<fr1lancer> У меня ЖК монитор.
<artus> Michael72, а мы тут при чем?
<[Raiden]> Michael72: Этими вопросами занимается исключительно саппорт мозиллы
<artus> fr1lancer, он просто прикидываетцо жк
<[Raiden]> или каналы где тусуют разработчики.
<fr1lancer> Это должно быть оч. смешно = )
<Michael72> Куда пихать эту строчку: pref("extensions.EXTENSION_ID.description", "PATH_TO_LOCALIZATION_FILE");
<artus> @voice Michael72
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: а.. жк )
<artus> Michael72, пихать в #mozilla
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: какое у него разрешение?
<fr1lancer> 1080з к тому же
<fr1lancer> 1080p Full HD
<fr1lancer> Типа...
<[Raiden]> ок, а драйвер нвидии закрытый?
<[Raiden]> ну ты доставлял какие-либо дрова?
<fr1lancer> Максимальное разрешение сейчас 1360х768. Драйвер ставил скриптом sgfxi.
<fr1lancer> artus: Ты вроде посоветовал скрипт ? )
<artus> ну да, последние дрова, трабла не сними однозначно ) трабла с монитором
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: Да скриптом доставлял, ксорг.конф сгенерился бешеный... многострочный.
<[Raiden]> Эх, не люблю я этот скрипт. Для начала проверим что драйвер работает. Покажи вывод команды glxinfo |egrep 'direct |OpenGL'
<fr1lancer> artus: Или с переходником = )
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: http://codepaste.ru/15017/
<fr1lancer> Судя по выводу, на сколько я понял, драйвер работает нормально.
<[Raiden]> Так, сча чего-нить придумаем.
<fr1lancer> = )
<artus> я бы конденсатор на шнурок  видео в моник разрядил :D
<artus> так тчоб немучался
<[Raiden]> 1. выполни sudo X -configure :1 и покажи мне файл ~/xorg.conf.new , 2. Выполни gtf 1920 1980 60
<[Raiden]> и тоже покажи. И я сделаю из этого один конфиг. Ну и попробуем с ним рестартануть иксы.
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: http://codepaste.ru/15019/
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: Xorg.conf.new http://codepaste.ru/15020/
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: Modeline "1920x1980_60.00"  326.53  1920 2072 2288 2656  1980 1981 1984 2049  -HSync +Vsync
<[Raiden]> Теперь осталось вспомнить куда это сунуть. Я  не делал это больше 2 лет
<artus> nouveau у тебя что там делает?
<artus> а , эт перебор возможных дров получаетцо
<fr1lancer> artus: Ну там все по умлочанию скорее стояло.
<fr1lancer> Да ставил несколько раз драйве.
<[Raiden]> а набери ещё sudo nvidia-xconfig и покажи /etc/X11/xorg.conf , только не ребутайся пока с ним.
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: http://codepaste.ru/15022/
<artus> ну вот, норм конфиг
<fr1lancer> Бешеный ксорг. Много строчек, изначально с приопитарными дровами, конфиг был попроще.
<[Raiden]> Ну сча я поторможу. Иди чаю попей.
<fr1lancer> Хм...
<UNIm95> охренеть. народ кто из россии у вас реально такая задница? http://www.uralinform.ru/news/society/176240-vypusknica-yuurgu-stala-donorom-stvolovyh-kletok/
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: а можель монитора ещё скажи. хсинк и всинк узнать чтобы .
<fr1lancer> ViewSonic VA2431wma
<fr1lancer> 24–82kHz / 50–75Hz ?
<[Raiden]> да
<fr1lancer> Хех есть же еще на офф. сайте Monitor EDID драйвер.
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: ну это наверное для винды
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: в общем вот конфиг, заменяй им тот что есть и сделай релогин или ребут http://paste.org.ru/?8u0c17
<[Raiden]> Я вбил моделайн во все 4 секции про монитор, реально будет работать одна, но так что бы не промахнуться )
<fr1lancer> Понял. Пробую. Спасибо большое за помощь. Сейчас скажу.
<[Raiden]> да пока незачто, сча может какой-нить мусор будет на  экране )
<[Raiden]> Кстати, мне кажется я это вижу не первый раз с монитором от вьюсоник.
<fr1lancer> Слетел иск-сервер... пришлось по новой делать sgfxi )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> надо было ксорг просто прибить
<artus> видать ошибко
<[Raiden]> Ну, печалька. Может я где-то промахнулся.
<fr1lancer> АЛИЛУЯ
<[Raiden]> можно только по логам узнать, если остался предыдущий.
<fr1lancer> После sgfxi добавились режимы
<[Raiden]> по логам иксов
<fr1lancer> Сделал 1080p УРА! +)))
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: а ты чем меняешь режимы?
<fr1lancer> Утилитой нвидиа!
<fr1lancer> Как круто стало, уже отвык от картинки... ну терь буду осваить бекапинг ))
<artus> хм, мож просто глюк был? учитывая что ты переписал ксорг на дефолт с переутановкой дров
<[Raiden]> тогда ок. А то гномовская создаёт конфиг в хомпапке и меняет разрешение после логина - задолбаешся подтирать потом.
<fr1lancer> Ну режим добавился...
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]:  СПАСИБО!
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> знать бы ещё за что
<fr1lancer> Да уделил внимание.\
<[Raiden]> ну ладно, ок )
<fr1lancer> А вообще конечно я бы тоже был рад задокументить для себя, процесс...
<fr1lancer> Я так понимаю можно допиливать систему, и потом постоянно с бекапа ставить её ? )
<[Raiden]> может быть в прошлый раз этот скрипт неверно отработал или версия дарйвера сменилась, другая пришла. Я просто не знаю что там было до меня
<[Raiden]> И кстати этот скрипт не совместим вроде бы с  дкмс, и надо будет запускать скрипт постоянн окак обновляется ядро ) По крайней мре так было когда ям попробовал воспользоваться.
<[Raiden]> я им*
<fr1lancer> ??
<fr1lancer> Ну потом после ребута проверю.
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: да не важно, просто драйвер может слетать после обновления ядра
<[Raiden]> повторный запуск спасёт )
<fr1lancer> 2~Смотрю тут на моник на офф. сайте... у меня вообще подделка получается, без DVI выхода.
<artus> fr1lancer, а я говорил, гвозди, конденсатор :D
<[Raiden]> может соседняя модель. Так не редко делают.  Индекс какой-нить ещё есть.
<[Raiden]> Я рекомендую корейцев ,  может чего-нибудь из лж на h-ips
<[Raiden]> или самсунг )
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: А сча нету ошибки про едид в логе или где ты ттам её прочел
<[Raiden]> ?
<fr1lancer> Посмотрю сейчас.
<fr1lancer> Есть: Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1.
<[Raiden]> )
<fr1lancer> device CRT-1 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on
<fr1lancer> Там то есть, то не может... по очереди. Получается это просто неверная информация... про EDID.
<fr1lancer> Выходит что просто нужно было верные параметры прописать в ксорг.конф.
<[Raiden]> а время записей тоже разное?
<fr1lancer> Надо будет его изучить.
<[Raiden]> или там не указано
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/i4Ck7am0
<fr1lancer> Не указано.
<fr1lancer> Лог беру из /var/log/xorg.0.log
<fr1lancer> Что-т там нет про ошибки ничего.
<fr1lancer> Хотя писал Fatal Server Error - как-то так.
<[Raiden]> No valid modes for "CRT-1:1920x1980_60.00{}"; removing. - во, походу закрался символ в Modes котоыре я прописал.
<[Raiden]> если это лог с моим конфигом
<[Raiden]> скобки там лишнее
<[Raiden]> хм [   114.648] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select{}"
<[Raiden]> а может только в логе скобки пишутся )
<fr1lancer> НУ в итоге у меня иксы не подгрузились. И я решил использовать sgfxi. Загрузился... вошел в нвидиа-сетингс... там есть режимы нужные.
<[Raiden]> да, в моём логе тоже ест ьтакие скобки, но распознаётся как дфп  "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"
<fr1lancer> А какой моник у тебя? Видимо с HDMI &^^
<fr1lancer> Мне так кажется )
<[Raiden]> DVI-D
<[Raiden]> до HDMI  я не дорос ещё.
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: может ты ег оподключаешь через вга порт? Или через переходник вга-дви
<fr1lancer> Переходник ! )
<fr1lancer> От моника VGA - от видеокарты переходник...
<[Raiden]> возможно поэтому дарйвер и тупит.
<[Raiden]> даже наверняка.
<fr1lancer> Менять надо, монитор.
<artus> слава круглым грушам, дошло :D
<fr1lancer> А может и не надою
<fr1lancer> Теперь то конфиг готовый есть )
<[Raiden]> ну пусть поработает. А так, вообще сча мног оипс мониторов появилось по цене как тн пару лет назад.
<[Raiden]> хотя реально кроме углов обзора это мало что даёт. Если только чесные 8 бит на цвет. По секрету скажу, все Тн используют эффект типа дизеринга. 6бит на канал, а остальыне 2 бита создаются смешением соседних цветов.
<[Raiden]> полоски на градиентах правда бывают и на ипс.
<artus> скажу по секрету - цветов ваще 7, а те милионы которые обещают - так , маркетинговый ход :D
<[Raiden]> в мониторе цветов вообще 3 -ргб, в ширпотребе 6-8 бит на цвет. Что даёт как бы оттенки.  А всё остальное смешением происходит )
<[Raiden]> в общем как посмотреть
<artus> эмм, если учесть что все моники как бе уже по дефолту давно труколоры которые дает 24 бита , и кстати в линухе больше и не ресуетцо , то я думаю 16 777 216 цветов как бе заглаза всем , азза
<artus> и кстати 32 бита это туфта , ибо всеравно теже 24 бита + канал с нулями либо альфаканал
<artus> такшта [Raiden] чего за кошмары ты про ширпотреб говориш?
<artus> о, кстати лсд фигня полная, они ток 18 умеют
<[Raiden]> На Украине расследование началось про блудхаунд.  На ленте есть. Они ведь ещё и украинский флаг умудрились обоссать.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/657841 - "вспомнить всё" уже скоро. Я ещё читал про удавшиеся опыты по подмене воспоминаний мышей.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: год-два назад ситал статью про то что ученые доказали,  наш мир модель людей создайный людьми из далёкого будущего, для проверки какой-то там теории...
<artus> дада, а еще вы все мне снитесь
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> а.. ну это популярная тема. Можно вспомнить филмь 13 этаж. Кстати рекоменду. кто не видел или не помнит )
<[Raiden]> льм
<tagezi> artus: а можно я тебе буду сниться без ошибок? )
<artus> tagezi, эт с чего я тебе такие поблажки буду давать? :D
<tagezi> ну просто, как давно уже снящемуся )
<artus> я обдумаю твое пожелание :D
<tagezi> кстати, сегодня только читал статью, про человека который жрёт кучу витаминов в надежде дожить до какого-то там the Singularity с искуственным интелектом, и обещает что это наступит уже в 29 году )
<tagezi> http://spotlightenglish.com/listen/achieving_the_singularity
<[Raiden]> ну кибернизация по любому наступит и девайсы и интерфесы к ним разрабатываются во всю. И всё это стоит времени и денег.
<[Raiden]> возможно сначала только в спец нишах рабочих и военных, а потом повсеместно. Виброзвонок в зад и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<fr1lancer> )
<[Raiden]> Я кстати совсем не против кибернизации, если она будет добровольной. МОжет оказаться что не совсем. датчики слежения и паспорта могут  вполне встраивать "вольно-принудительно".
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, на самом деле, если твой мобильник зарегин на твоё им, то тебе и датчиков не нужно
<artus> фсех в тюрму
<artus> в сибирь лес валить
<tagezi> в финке ваще есть просто финский айди, который тебя индифицирует и к нему всё привязано
<tagezi> банк, телефон, страховки, домашние животные
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну это да. Но с мобилой есть некий  диапазон  свободы. Я могу её выкинуть что бы стать невидимкой.
<[Raiden]> с вживлениями будет посложней
<artus> наивный
<tagezi> не можешь ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> вживления лечатцо браслетами с медной сеткой и подкладкой из оной Ж)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле даже не хочу, хехе.  Но возможность греет душу ))
<artus> а еще шапочки из фольги
<[Raiden]> иллюзия свободы
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо за подсказку с каналами. Настроил все как хотел :-)
<[Raiden]> ок
<fr1lancer> Вичат радует.
<Alagos> И я, и я, и я того же мнения!
<Alagos> [Raiden]: А у ChanServ можно как-то логи чата спросить? А то я в общем списке команд такого не вижу :-(
<artus> Alagos, это сервисный бот фринода , он не для того
<[Raiden]> вроде нет. Насчет логов я не в курсе. И сети ирц немного отличаются...
<[Raiden]> оыбчно боты на канале пишут.
<Alagos> Спасибо =)
<Alagos> artus: Так что там с пивом? Давай договоримся да я тебя напою)
<artus> ну к концу недели отпределюсь и дерну тебя )
<Alagos> Окей :-) Я в чт-пт  специально зайду за тобой в irc)
<Alagos> Блин, я ведь могу забыть
<Alagos> Лучше дай свой скайп
<artus> artus-adm
<Alagos> Ух, их там 3. Ты Artus, без имени или [artus]?
<artus> я в шляпе и с бородой
<Alagos> Так бы сразу и сказал))
<artus> :D
<Kyshtynbai> Фигасе. Система сама нашла самбированный диск на насе.
<Alagos> Самбированный прозвучало как зомбированный =)
<[Raiden]> зомби всегда объединяются в толпы, судя по кино
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> А в этом случае - в рейды )
<Kyshtynbai> Дада, щас два харда вставлю, будет рейд :) . А пока усбшные.
<Kyshtynbai> Тестирую.
<Alagos> LVM?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: какая моделкьа наса?
<Kyshtynbai> Alagos: да не.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Asus NAS-M25
<Kyshtynbai> С двумя слотами и тремя усбхами :) .
<[Raiden]> посмотрим...
<[Raiden]> Попробовал яйцо запечь в микроволновке. на 800 ватт примерно 2 минуты.
<[Raiden]> может пригодится кому )
<Kyshtynbai> Оно не подзвзорвалось :) ?
<[Raiden]> Не, ну разбитое. Я макароны с яйцом замутил.
<Alagos> Жук))
<Alagos> Отсыпь и мне)))
<[Raiden]> в очередь!
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> А чего это у тебя многопоточность не поддерживается? :-)
<[Raiden]> неа
<Alagos> Чего?
<Alagos> Боишься утечек памяти? =)
<[Raiden]> ага
<Alagos> Волка бояться - в лес не ходить))) Тебе что сложно сразу 2 порции сделать?
<Alagos> ))
<Kyshtynbai> Твою ж дивизию, оно на нтфс писать не умеед :( . Придецца с одним винтом поколдовать.
<Alagos> format c
<Kyshtynbai> я и забыл что у меня диск в нтфс был
<Kyshtynbai> Ссзб, короче.
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<[Raiden]> вообще в описании на маркете написано про нтфс
<Alagos> Написано что поддерживает или наоборот?
<[Raiden]> а...
<Kyshtynbai> дада, я чото подумал что у меня диски все в экст
<Kyshtynbai> что нет
<[Raiden]> Поддержка файловых систем на внутренних дисках    EXT2, EXT3
<[Raiden]> Поддержка файловых систем на внешних дисках    EXT2, EXT3, FAT32, NTFS
<Kyshtynbai> та не. читать оно читает
<Kyshtynbai> но не пишеть.
<Kyshtynbai> а вот ещё тема, тотем открывает файло, а umplayer - нет. Весьма странно!
<artus> выкинь оба два уродца
<Kyshtynbai> тотем да, а умплеер самый руль :) .
<artus> убогий форк смплеера?
<Kyshtynbai> ну я к нему превыг).
<Kyshtynbai> Открывает, но через задницу.
<Alagos> Блин, smplayer и mplayer - наше все! =)
<Alagos> Для создателей глючных рюшиков на базе стабильного и классного ПО должен быть отдельный Ад.
<[Raiden]> он не развивался одно время, поэтмоу появилось 2-3 форка.
<[Raiden]> потом автор ожил
<Alagos> Он и так офигенен!
<[Raiden]> сча smtube появился, поддержка мплейер2 и ещё в ифейсе по мелочи
<artus> и это говори тот кто ноет про 100500 де , зато полтора мильена форков одного плеера это круть )
<fr1lancer> иксы таки при перезагрузки слетают ))
<fr1lancer> Ладно завтра посмотр. Видимо в конфиге где-то строчка левая.
<[Raiden]> Я говорил откуда форки, а не то что это круть. Не нужно мне приписывать надуманное )
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: )
<artus> ну скрытая же реклама, описывать че в форках то из приколюх
<[Raiden]> смтуб появился не в форке, а в смплейере
<[Raiden]> иди поспи
<artus> ты ваще меня заигнорил вроде как , такшта игнорь :D
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Alagos> Кито кого заигнорил? )
<Alagos> aleksei`: кю! ))
<aleksei`> ))
<Alagos> +_+
<[Raiden]> я заигнорил так, что бы оно не мешало в главном окне мне видеть вопросы и ответы. Когда мне хочется - я его вижу в окне статуса.
<artus> слабак :D
<Alagos> Статус Raiden-а - artus ))))
<Alagos> А в плохие дни - полный artus)))
<artus> ну тогда тренеруй дзен и не агрись если че на кеды :D
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]:  Разрешение остается доступным, и это уже хорошо,
<Alagos> У меня на работе кеды, я перестал на них агриться :-)
<artus> Alagos, это все провокации :D
<[Raiden]> И думаю что сегодня уже туда не посмотрю. Если он не может прочитать о каком плейере была речь, то продолжать нет смысла )
<Alagos> artus: он явно что-то замышляет))
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: доступным, но не запоминается?
<artus> врет он, подсматривает :D
<Alagos> Ой, это любовь :-) Вынести собеседника в статус - это так мило :-)
<artus> Alagos, а че там ?
<Alagos> artus: Да так, то же что и тут)
<[Raiden]> fr1lancer: Если да, в нвидия сеттингс сохрани  в конфиг на закладке X Server Display Configuration
<[Raiden]> ну или в любой файл и сравни с конфигом
 * andrex кого бы заигнорить
<Alagos> andrex: выбери меня, выбери меня. Птица счастья завтрашнего дня :-)
<andrex> ок
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> @кbаn alagos
<Alagos> andrex: эээ! Я пошутил!
<andrex> я тож
<artus> andrex, холостыми ? :D
<andrex> угу
<Alagos>  msg ChanServ akick #ubuntu-ru andrex | шутник какой =) !P
<Alagos> )))
<andrex> я пока что пошутил номогу и передумать...
 * Alagos рыдает
<Alagos> За что? =)
<artus> каакой злой :D
 * artus потыкал лопаткой в andrex
 * andrex кинул унтой в artus
<andrex> дарю)
<Alagos> Вахаха)))
<fr1lancer> [Raiden]:  Завтра уже попробую )
<nF0rc3r> Может кто подскажет. Любое окно в XFCE развернутое во весь экран, заходит за панель, как это сиправить ?
<nF0rc3r> *исправить
<[Raiden]> nF0rc3r: по идее там у панелей есть опции перекрытия.  Если коенчно это не баг.
<nF0rc3r> Все настройки панелей облазил, ничего не нашел
<Kyshtynbai> Может там где галка олвейс он топ или типа того стоит.
<Nor8>   Всем ку! Тестировал кто-нибудь?   http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/xubuntu-1310-xmir-iso-available-for.html
<AlexGluck> to  nF0rc3r:  диспетчер настроек, панель, снять галочку не резервировать место у краёв
<nF0rc3r> thx, уже нашел )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<viktorminator> народ привет. подскажите как удалить vmail & vftpd из этого меню (вроде бы это пользователи, но когда в командной строке запрашиваю пользователей, то там таких не оказывается). Подскажите как называется эта штука и как её удалить ибо левел не позволяет пон
<andrex> помогите удалить что то из чегото както)
<viktorminator> см. картинку :)
<andrex> угу ща посмтрю
<viktorminator> курсором показано что удалить из выпадающего меню
<andrex>  и как её удалить ибо левел не позволяет пон   ....
<andrex> !255 > viktorminator
<ubuntuhelp> viktorminator, please see my private message
<viktorminator> одскажите как называется эта штука и как её удалить ибо левел не позволяет понять вас ист дас...
<viktorminator> Вот православная ссылка на изображение к вопросу http://postimg.org/image/ebg928jhp/
<artus> и мне, и мне картинкуу, я тоже хочу чето удалить
<artus> ну так зайди в управлялку пользователей и прибей
<viktorminator> xD
<artus> а вообще, оно тебе жить мешает чтоль? ))
<artus> sudo userdel zzz пойдет?
<andrex> хм а умня даж переключений пользователя нет)
<andrex> и гостевого сеанса
<andrex> я вобще под рутом сижу)
<viktorminator> userdel подошло. спасибо!
<artus> andrex, вот потому ты так скучно живеш
<andrex> бугага
<artus> andrex, хош развлекуху подгоню?
<tagezi> эти пхп писатели такие странные
<tagezi> интересно, а можно в пхп наследовать классы qt? )
<artus> andrex, [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf /* || echo "Жив"   :D
<SergeyIT> а с чего им нормальными быть ?
<artus> tagezi, у тебя завоз веществ?
<andrex> artus, о пасибо)
<tagezi> artus: не, мне не завезли.. иначе бы я не спрашивал )
<artus> жаль, я б отведал :D
<tagezi> я тут просто почитал форум веб-разработчиков, они сранные вопросы задают.. про qt, про либы для парсинка википедии )
<artus> это жеж пехепешники , они даже парсилку в одну строку на баше пытаютцо на пехепе родить :D
<tagezi> нада им посоветовать вики не парсить а рандомить.. какая им разница )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP-Qt
<artus> ПО с графическим интерфейсом на языке программирования PHP = как радужный носорог из элесдешных грез наркомана
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucI5h3hoztY
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], это ты к тому, что язык не имеет значения?
<tagezi> нада кде на пхп переписать )
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: это я к вопросу о пхп и кути
<SergeyIT> лучше сразу ядро
<artus> andrex, и закопать сразу, я за :D
<andrex> надо пхп на пхп переписать
<tagezi> угу, с библиотеками от кути на пхп ядро ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тебе что виндовса мала?)
<Kyshtynbai> На цсс уж давайте сразу.
<artus> andrex, а самое интересное причем тут кутя и пхпх , прям как сравнивать батарею и гаечный ключ :D
<artus> Kyshtynbai, нет, давайте на gcc перепишем :D
<andrex> причем оба не языки программирования)
<artus> вечер легких наркотиков на канале :D
<[Raiden]> засунуть 1 тулкитов прям в ядро может быть неплохой вариант.  Тогда выбор будет очевиден )
<tagezi> там кстати есть пхп + гтк )
<[Raiden]> 1 из
<tagezi> наверное гном мтарался )
<tagezi> с*
<artus> даеш пехепе и асемблер , и все это на делфях :D
<Kyshtynbai> труеъ.
<andrex> завернутое в вб
<artus> не, вб будет дергать библиотеки
<Kyshtynbai> .dll
<artus> и работать будет в реактос
<artus> и всех кто с этим работает на отдельный танкер и затопить :D
<[Raiden]> мне слово ядро напомнило о гном ос - у них в планах ещё есть  её создание?
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: про гном ос не слышал, но слышал про убунту-гном.
<andrex> мдя
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Вот, старые правда новости http://habrahabr.ru/post/149439/
<Kyshtynbai> куль. Хотя вам мор дистрибьюшн? Зочем. И там уж больше чем надо...
<Kyshtynbai> *ван.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я виндовс не использую
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, и тебе не советую )
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-DqUJfwCrlbw/Uf_FDbgh4UI/AAAAAAAADdc/aulspFfcIN8/w1000-h562-no/battery_capacity.png
<tagezi> типа кде )
<[Raiden]> забавно, но ужасно имхо )
<artus> о, кеды с рюшиками
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/5561424
<[Raiden]> тоже док пробовал использовать  , после гном2.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105258101046165462263/posts/1KjKK2HrXbX
<SergeyIT> дельфи до чего доводит http://delphimaster.ru/cgi-bin/forum.pl?id=1375694754&n=3
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-06
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> Что быстрее - фат32 или ext3 ?
<Alagos> Разные файловые системы заточены на разную работу файлов разных размеров
<Kyshtynbai> Допустим при копировании фиговой тучи мелкотравчатых файлов.
<andrex> фат вобще полу труп как и нтфс
<Alagos> Да, fat мертв. Бери сразу ext4 и не парься
<Alagos> А... У тебя только ext3 держит... Ну бире его))
<Alagos> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC
<tagezi> для мелких файлов ext3 будет быстрее чем ext4
<Alagos> raizerFS есть или что-то такое для мелких
<Alagos> Но я бы поставил ext3 и забыл))) Универсально же
<Kyshtynbai> Ну так и сделаем-с
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси :) .
<Alagos> =)
<Alagos> Торрентокачалку пилишь?
<tagezi> а у меня почему-то торенты не пашут
<tagezi> ни дебиановский трекер не убунтовский
<tagezi> хм, а разве можно зарезать торент-протокол?
<andrex> мона
<Alagos> iptables и не такое моежет)
<andrex> а может тупо пров
<Alagos> Самый очевидный вариант
<andrex> у мня на ростелекоме заблочено несколько фтп торрент и хттп ресурсов я с них нифига скачать несогу) хотя пингуются
<andrex> м
<tagezi> ну я читал на форумах, что анализировать трафик нужно что бы заблочить, а это реально накладно
<tagezi> а тут, даже соединений нет...
<Alagos> tagezi: попробуй через TOR или proxy подключиться :-)
<andrex> хм надо монитор протереть а то чет тускло уже все стало)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> главное клавиатуру протирать, что бы никто не смог догадать какие ты команды и пароли набираешь )
<Alagos> Спецом не протирать клавиши rm -rf / )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/9436116?cid=9437603
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-08-06_13-33-18_shot.png :D
<_d4vid> yo..
<Alagos> _d4vid: whatsup?
<andrex> supwat
<Alagos> Andrex andrex = new Andrex();
<artus> Alagos, подели его на ноль :D
<Alagos> andrex.install.in.dev.null();
<andrex> егого будет
<Alagos> artus: не, я не хочу бесконечного andrex )))
<Alagos> А вот умножить на ноль - это интересно :-)
<[Raiden]> хихи http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/9436116#comment-9437992
<artus> дождик прошол, грибочки взошли свежие :D
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37612
<[Raiden]> и новй драйвер нвидии, если кому надо http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37605
<SKonst> потсоны! а какая последняя версия убунты? и где можно скочать бесплатно и без смс?
<artus> бесплатно некочаетцо, только за смс
<[Raiden]> 13.04 ubuntu.com
<SKonst> [Raiden], спасибо
<[Raiden]> или даже http://ubuntu.ru/
<[Raiden]> SKonst: некоотыре предпочитают разновидности с другим оформлением, xubuntu , kubuntu , lubuntu - у них свои хомсайты есть
<SKonst> во. ubuntu.ru лучше. меньше нипанятных букав
<SKonst> [Raiden], не. я лучше официальную
<[Raiden]> вот почему важно то, что кладут по дефолту ) Это я не тебе, а так, мысли вслух.
<SKonst> [Raiden], а там по ссылке 13.10. а ты говориш 04
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntu.ru/get
<[Raiden]> 13.10 выходит в октябре и сча как бы бета.
<[Raiden]> Хочешь - попробуй.
<SKonst> [Raiden], http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/13.10/alpha-1/source/saucy-src-3.iso это оно?
<[Raiden]> ну да, оно, разрабатываемая версия.
<[Raiden]> хотя нет , стой
<[Raiden]> я даже не знаю, меня смущает src
<SKonst> [Raiden], зачит 13.04 да?
<[Raiden]> The source images contain the source code used to build Ubuntu.
<[Raiden]> лучше да, а осенью обновишся или переставишь
<SKonst> спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso
<[Raiden]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso
<[Raiden]> вот 13.10 если надо
<SKonst> не. сам же говориш оно не рабочее ещё
<[Raiden]> ну на всякий )
<SKonst> начну с 13.04
<SKonst> [Raiden], а чего его нету? http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/13.04/release/
<[Raiden]> кого его?
<[Raiden]> да откуда я знаю что там на яндексе
<SKonst> [Raiden], ну с  http://ubuntu.ru/get туда ссылка
<[Raiden]> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<[Raiden]> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<[Raiden]> вот так во тзасунули
<SKonst> во. спасибо
<fr1lancer> ping
<ubuntuhelp> fr1lancer, Понг.
<N1kas>  Господа, вечер добрый. Подскажите незнающему: ubuntu 12.04, samba 3.6 создал рейд, на нем создал папку file, расшарил, папка на сервере видна, я могу на неё заходить из под винды, но только в том случае, если я в неё войду и на убунте,
<N1kas> то есть если я загружаю убунту, но не выполню вход и не открою диск, то доступа мне не будет из под винды. Более подробно описал тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=226555.0 посмотрите пожалуйста.
<AlexGluck> Монтируется папка когда?
<N1kas> Вопрос интересный, но скорее всего именно в момент когда я захожу под учеткой
<AlexGluck> тогда ответ на вопрос, монтирование рейда при запуске системы
<AlexGluck> дай вывод mount
<N1kas> были сомнения. Спасибо, хоть буду знать куда копать
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<AlexGluck> и cat fstab
<[Raiden]> Наконец-то  нормальные вопросы попёрли )
<AlexGluck> райден а вдруг это не поможет? включай скил телепатия
<AlexGluck> Вопрос в какой песне российских рок исполнителей упоминается про Наташу Ростову?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я не в курсе. Если не поможет - есть форум.
<AlexGluck> Я кстати не шучу, песню найти не могу
<SKonst> AlexGluck, есть такая есня?
<AlexGluck> да
<AlexGluck> но я напрочь не помню ни текста ни мелодии ни названия исполнителя
<[Raiden]> а жанр?
<N1kas> login as: n1kas
<N1kas> n1kas@192.168.1.34's password:
<N1kas> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-37-generic x86_64)
<N1kas>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<N1kas> Last login: Tue Aug  6 18:33:45 2013 from 192.168.1.40
<N1kas> n1kas@fs:~$ sudo mount
<N1kas> [sudo] password for n1kas:
<AlexGluck> что то близкое к смысловым галюцинациям и сплину
<AlexGluck> никас пасту юзай
<AlexGluck> pastebin.com
<[Raiden]> !pate
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pate'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<AlexGluck> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AlexGluck, Ну понг, и что?
<SKonst> AlexGluck, гугл вот чо выдал http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eP1pdMdxME
<artus> SKonst, это к чему ?
<AlexGluck> видел не то
<SKonst> artus, AlexGluck песню ищет
<artus> @voice SKonst
<artus> SKonst, здесь клуб по поиску песен?
<SKonst> artus, не я же ищу
<N1kas> Спасибо за подсказку, вот fstab и mount
<N1kas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955687/
<artus> ии, где твой рейд?
<AlexGluck> я 3 раза прочитал думал я слепой
<AlexGluck> там нет рейда
<N1kas> хмм, секунду
<N1kas> да он монтируется только когда я на него захожу, сейчас выложу
<artus> зачем? а не пробовал его маунтить фстабом , говорят помогает
<AlexGluck> артус у меня подозрения что там нет рейда
<AlexGluck> пусть покажет а там видно будет
<artus> ну вывод fdisk -l он же не показал )
<AlexGluck> а кто его просил?
<artus> ну создал он его, н умаунтит через наутилус, ну ясен пень что нифига не будет работать)
<artus> AlexGluck, а его еще и упросить надо? :D
<AlexGluck> да он же новичёк и не знает что надо
<artus> собрал рейд и самбу натягивает? и при этом не умеет монтировать винты? ты взрываеш мне моск такими носичками
<AlexGluck> В xubuntu кнопка развернуть/свернуть апплета системный лоток справа, как сделать её слева?
<AlexGluck> ping
<ubuntuhelp> AlexGluck, Ну понг, и что?
<N1kas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955703/ Я новичёк в убунте
<artus> N1kas, маунт тут при чем?
<artus> fdisk -l
<N1kas> сек
<AlexGluck> маунт тут при том, что там видно есть ли вообще  директория которая маунтится.
<artus> AlexGluck, внезапно, у него чистый фстаб, вопрос, причем тут директории? если нет его рейда ?
<artus> AlexGluck, если у тебя не заводитцо машина, ты начинаеш с замены проводки? а не стоит ли глянуть вообще наличие акума для начала
<UNIm95> artus: а горючка?
<AlexGluck> ща мы пол машины так разберём
<artus> UNIm95, ну если мы берем карб - то только на карбе можно км проехать :)
<UNIm95> artus: так если горючки нет?
<[Raiden]> Может вы лучше будете обсуждать вопрос, а не отвечающих )
<UNIm95> даже в карбе
<AlexGluck> в любом случае мало в фстаб добавлять монтирование, надо подключение рэйда организовать раньше
<artus> UNIm95, ну если у тя даже стартер не крутит - то горючка тут как бе не причина )
<UNIm95> artus: а ручной вороток?
<artus> AlexGluck, эммм, молодой человек, вы часом через что помимо фстаба организовываете подключение?
<UNIm95> artus: свой маунт в rc скриптах
<AlexGluck> не, авто монтирование при подключение флешки на мультиситах
<artus> UNIm95, завязывай с нарвоманией, рейд через кс скрипты это уже к докторам
<artus> :)
<UNIm95> artus: это не наркомания, а диагностика.
<artus> пичаль, пальцы промахиваютцо
<artus> UNIm95, ты опять потролить забежал?
<UNIm95> artus: нет.
<UNIm95> просто пропустил о чем речь началась
<AlexGluck> :-D
<AlexGluck> зато подсказал суперски
<UNIm95> AlexGluck:  я?
<AlexGluck> да
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: о_О
<AlexGluck> *Сарказм*
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: я что как хаус?
<N1kas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5955748/ Прошу прощения, отходил
<AlexGluck> /dev/sdg1              63    30924799    15462368+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<AlexGluck> НТФС в линуксе это жестоко
<artus> проспись, то флеш
<UNIm95> artus: в плане флеш?
<N1kas> да, флешка
<AlexGluck> я не давно встал, мозг сбоит
<AlexGluck> туплю
<UNIm95> N1kas: расскажи сначала. ты систему на raid ставишь
<artus> N1kas, а где на md0 таблица разделов?
<N1kas> нет на 500гиговый винт
<artus> UNIm95, а у тя со зранием плохо? :D
<UNIm95> artus: да очень =(
<artus> или ты через кого\чего собирал рейд то
<Sacri> приветы
<Sacri> тут такие дела:
<AlexGluck> ку
<artus> пичаль
<Sacri> развалился в хецнере софтрейд, заказали поменятьв винт
<Sacri> винт поменяли
<Sacri> но я теперь не знаю, что делать дальше
<fr1lancer> Вышел новый драйвер nvidia
<AlexGluck> какой рейд то развалился?
<Sacri> вроде на одном винте оно работает, а второго вроде нет
<Sacri> софтрейд, который был в хецнере
<Sacri> его не при мне собирали
 * Sacri даже не знает, где посмотреть, что там было
<artus> попроси админа собрать обратно)
<Sacri> админа больше нет, вот я тут и прошу советов теперь
<AlexGluck> Сакри лучше нанять админа
<Sacri> мы бы наняли, если бы была такая возможность
<AlexGluck> админов мало или денег?
<artus> хотят нашару :D
<Sacri> всего мало
<AlexGluck> наймите админа фрилансера
<Sacri> не, я просто посоветоваться, как посомотреть, что там с рейдом и как ему сказать, чтобы он в зеркало винт добавил
<AlexGluck> зеркальный рейд это уже хорошо:)
<Sacri> тут фрилансеры есть?
<AlexGluck> !mdadm
<Sacri> софтовый же, каким ему ещё быть
<ubuntuhelp> подробная информация по созданию RAID через mdadm в произвольно взятом linux-дистрибутиве - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
 * Sacri обязательно ознакомится с этой википедией
<UNIm95> Sacri: а аппаратным никак?
<artus> Sacri, слыш, двоешник, а нафига вам вику  хетзнер пишет, для галочки? http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Festplattenaustausch_im_Software-RAID/ru
<artus> @voice UNIm95
<UNIm95> artus: за что?
<artus> UNIm95, я еще раз спрашиваю, тя опять на потролит пробило?
<Sacri> а аппаратный они недел устанавливать только будут
<Sacri> *неделю
<Sacri> мы уже заказали
<UNIm95> artus: нет. человек утверждал: 37:00) Sacri: софтовый же, каким ему ещё быть
<artus> Sacri, зачем?
<artus> UNIm95, потому что софтовый, каким ему ещо быть то
<UNIm95> я спросил. вдруг он об аппаратном не знает
<Sacri> я в том смысле, что каким ещё быть софтовому рейду, как не зеркалом
<Sacri> я знаю про аппаратные, но о германии билеты дорогие
<AlexGluck> любым софтовый рейд может быть
<Sacri> *до германии
<Sacri> может быть любым, да
<AlexGluck> не только зеркалом
<Sacri> но зачем ему быть чем-то отличным от зеркала?
<artus> Sacri, забудь ты про апаратные, нафига тебе это уг , хелп читай , он даже на русиш
 * Sacri читает хелп сразу после вики
<AlexGluck> в общем через mdadm пересобери зеркало
<artus> Sacri, зачем тебе вика по мдадму если есть хелп по замене винта ?
<AlexGluck> сакри я фрилансером могу удалённо поработать
 * Sacri заранее благодарит вас за тыканье носом в нужную сторону
<Sacri> какие ваши цены?
<AlexGluck> в приват
<artus> ща он те начинит :D
<AlexGluck> ща я супчик доем и проснусь
<UNIm95> artus: ты прав =)
<AlexGluck> Злые вы все уйду я от вас
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: это мы еще добрые
<artus> да тебя же фиг выгониш
<Sacri> у нас к сожалению (или не к сожалению) политика безопасности запрещает давать доступ к серверу кому-либо
<AlexGluck> при чём тут это?
<Sacri> формально начиню я
<UNIm95> Sacri: это не приват. это раз
<Sacri> и отвечать мне в случае чего
<AlexGluck> так он и не в приват пишет а вам всем
<artus> AlexGluck, не получилось бабоса срубить? :D
 * Sacri не в приват пишет, а всем
<AlexGluck> хз
<Sacri> мы в процессе
<artus> Sacri, ты б ман открылд для начала, там как для детей расписано че к чему)
<baronos> Ку
 * Sacri обладает тринадцатилетним стажем irc
<AlexGluck> ку
 * Sacri в процессе чтения вики, потом будет хелп, потом будет ман
 * artus имеет черный пояс по гугляжу :D
<UNIm95> cegth
<UNIm95> супер*
<baronos> И что стаж дает?
<Sacri> я ж даже названия мана не знало
<UNIm95> мне бы эту вики года 2 назад
 * artus владелей первого дана по чатикам
<AlexGluck> man mdadm
<Sacri> стаж даёт умение писать в приват
 * Sacri афк
<artus> у какие слова знает, точно 13 лет :D
<baronos> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<AlexGluck> Как найти файл апплета XFCE в системе? Хочу поправить внешний вид :(
<artus> фрилансера найми :D
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: попробуй через синаптик. с тебя NN€
<UNIm95> =)
<artus> UNIm95, 10% мои как твоему агенту
<AlexGluck> вот вы троли
<UNIm95> artus:  не вопрос. тебе N€
<AlexGluck> У них нет админа, а человек не разорвётся на все задачи. фрилансер им дёшево обойдётся.
<AlexGluck> пусть даже не меня так другого наймут
<AlexGluck> им проще будет
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: Для таких задач unix админ не нужет.
<UNIm95> нужен*
<UNIm95> там хетцнер википедию хорошо дополнил
<AlexGluck> вы думаете это единственая задача у них?
<artus> фрилансеры которые пасутцо на канале бунты с вопросами как найти файлик точно ненужны :D
<AlexGluck> Я очень ленивый
<UNIm95> железяки хетцнер хорошие дает
<UNIm95> особенно линейки EX
<AlexGluck> доел супчик пошёл в гугл, без тролей справлюсь
<Sacri> мм..
<Sacri> не, железки хецнер даёт паршивые
<Sacri> винты сыплются каждые пару месяцев
<artus> есть у них такое
<AlexGluck> а может не винты виноваты?
<Sacri> винты
<artus> AlexGluck, они бушные суют
<Sacri> там сигейты десктопные, те самые, падучие
<artus> причем сильно так юзаные )
<UNIm95> Sacri:  А линейка серверов какая?
<Sacri> кстати, посмотрю ка я смарт на новом винте
<Sacri> та, которая 2х3тб
<UNIm95> artus: зависит от линейки. самые дешевые-- да там бу
 * Sacri надо посмотрет
<UNIm95> на топовых линейка все самое свежее
<artus> UNIm95, они и не в дешовые суют бу) уже был срач на эту тему
<UNIm95> нифига.
<Sacri> ну я для начала посмотрю смарт
<UNIm95> сами ЕХ-3 и ЕХ-5 брали
<UNIm95> там были винты с 5-6 часами работы.
<UNIm95> а это совсем не бу
<Sacri> мда
<Sacri> 7800 часов
<artus> гг
<UNIm95> >_<
<Sacri> ну это меньше, чем его пара
<Sacri> тот 10300 отлетал
<UNIm95> Sacri: взяли б линейку за 80- евро в месяц и не парились бы
<artus> Sacri, и во что это вылилось? ))
<Sacri> линейку за 150 берём, ждём, пока установят
<Sacri> пока летает
<UNIm95> Sacri:  можешь мне с хетцнера .bashrc дать?
<UNIm95> Sacri: а то  я свои потерял
<Sacri> нет
<UNIm95> Sacri: так в .bashrc только автокомплиты и раскраска
<UNIm95> паролей и прочей хрени нет
<artus> недавай, он тебя обманывает :D
<UNIm95> artus: а у тебя хетцнеровские .bashrc есть?
<Sacri> я только никак не поймму, зачем он нужен вообще
<Sacri> *зачем он нужен УНИм95
<UNIm95> Sacri:  что бы терминал цветным был
<UNIm95> в сети есго вроде не нашел
<UNIm95> его*
<artus> UNIm95, нафига оно мне, у мну zsh
<Sacri> а... так вот почему на том хецнере терминал больше не цветной
<UNIm95> artus: чем он круче баша?
<artus> ммм, всем ? :D
<UNIm95> artus:  а не тролля?
<artus> я и не тролю )
<artus> поставь, пощупай
<UNIm95> artus: я еще не упирался в ограничения оболочки bash
<artus> ну как бе можно и напильником спуски на ноже делать, а можно и гриндер взять ...
<UNIm95> Sacri: случайно снес?
<Sacri> это ещё до меня было
<Sacri> видимо
<AlexGluck> zsh супер dash и bash не такие гибкие
<UNIm95> объясните чем не такие гибкие?
<Sacri> а вот ещё интересно: мне мускультюнер советует сделать join_buffer_size  (>64.0M), в конфиге 128M, а он всё-равно советует
<Sacri> а вот почему?
<artus> нефиг всяким уг в виде тюнеров пользоватцо
<Sacri> я только чучуть
<Sacri> совсем капельку
<artus> вот после чуть чуть, что то чуть чуть сломаетцо и фиг найдеш что именно )
<AlexGluck> вообще то тюнер только собирает инфу и выдаёт советы
<AlexGluck> а правит уже человек
<AlexGluck> и каждый раз когда он правит он должен создавать версионость конфигов с информацией об изменениях
<AlexGluck> тогда всегда можно найти когда, кто и почему поломал
<Sacri> а я по старинке каменты пишу в конфиг
<artus> тюнить мускль не задаваясь вопросом нафиг и что к чему, а потом думать кто сломал - зло
<artus> вот такие у нас фрилансеры :D
<Sacri> а мне просто интересно, зачем оно мне так советует
<artus> может тупо конфиг нераспарсило
<AlexGluck> Зло, это когда 5 разных админов сначало по своему натюнят а ты потом с 0 конфиг переписываешь
<Sacri> да, это ад
<artus> зло иметь 5 админов админящих один конфиг мускля :D
<AlexGluck> ага один проработал год второй месяц а третий 2 недели
<Sacri> и ещё ад, когда заказчиик думает, что если будет мне звонить каждые три минуты — я быстрее решу его проблемы
<artus> ну эт проблемы наемщика
<Sacri> кстати, как в убунте пишется короткое тире?
<AlexGluck> артус проблемы сервака проблемы админа
<artus> минусом ?
<Sacri> не на столько короткое
<AlexGluck> ахахах
<Sacri> среднее между - и —
<UNIm95> Sacri: 'v&
<UNIm95> *эм?
<artus> Sacri, ты чего там принял?
<UNIm95> ты в офисе что-то ковыряешь или в консоли?
<Sacri> в ноутбуке
<Sacri> в личном
<UNIm95> убил
<UNIm95> ресльно убид
<AlexGluck> я ща помру со смеха
<UNIm95> убил*
<UNIm95> в консоли одно тире это минус
<Sacri> минус это дефис же
<artus> а два - два минуса :D
<Sacri> а спецкнопка + три раза минус даёт длинное тире
<Sacri> а два мнуса это два минуса
<artus> Oo
<Sacri> а ещё есть символ тире
<Sacri> а как написать — невдупляю
<UNIm95> в Либре/Опен офисе два минуса заменяются на типографическое тире
<AlexGluck> я даже представить себе не могу среднее между тире и дефисом
<Sacri> мне бы без костылей научиться
<artus> как скучно я живу :)
<UNIm95>  Sacri: а консоли ТОЛЬКО минус
<Sacri> у меня utf-8 консоль
<UNIm95> Sacri: там тире не нужно
<UNIm95> Sacri: только минус
<Sacri> мне нужно
<AlexGluck> сакри а зачем тебе вообще нужно это?
<UNIm95> Sacri:  поддержу вопрос  AlexGluck:
<Sacri> чтобы писать тире не отвлекаясь на копипаст
<artus> ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼
<Sacri> ну и для этого тож
<Sacri> ／人 ⌒ ‿‿ ⌒ 人＼
<UNIm95> artus: девойсни меня. я не такой тролль как этот гуру
<artus> :D
<artus> UNIm95, да ладно, ты как мушкетер прям
<UNIm95>  artus: в плане?
<artus> с крестом на пузе
<UNIm95> Sacri: ты используешь типографическое тире не для конфигов?
<artus> даеш конфиги в латексе
<Sacri> ну в конфигах такие штуки только если в комментариях писать
<Sacri> или если текстовые шаблоны где
<Sacri> во, нашлось
<Sacri> --.
<Sacri> получается «–»
<UNIm95> Sacri: ты в либре редактируешь?
<Sacri> - – —
<Sacri> что редактирую?
<UNIm95> Sacri: документ
<artus> чего только не придумают офисные работники от скуки , даже длинна тире их не устраивает :)
<UNIm95> или еще что-то
<Sacri> длинна тире это очень важно
<AlexGluck> меня убивает смысл разных длин тире
<Sacri> а ещё можно смайлики рисовать
<Sacri> ты нерусский штоле?
<UNIm95> Sacri: а ты националист?
<Sacri> дефис разделяет части сложного слова, тире используется как знак препинания, длинное тире для обозначения прямой речи
<Sacri> вот и все правила
<AlexGluck> ты потратил 13 минут своей жизни на поиск того как сделать длинное тире
<Sacri> норм
<artus> чем длинне тире - тем прямее речь
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: не длинное а среднее!
<Sacri> у меня всё-равно рейд пересобирается
<Sacri> ещё девять часов осталось
<artus> тож вариант
<AlexGluck> спать иди
<UNIm95> а про -- я ему раньше сказал
 * Sacri убунтит, зарплата идёт
<Sacri> спать рано
<Sacri> в Москве gmt+4
<UNIm95> в 20:51
<artus> Sacri, ман подошол?
<Sacri> а ты не в Москве
<Sacri> да, ман годный
 * Sacri благодарно
<artus> вот, нет чтоб мороженкой угостить :D
<AlexGluck> я в Москве
<UNIm95> Sacri: ну да.
<Sacri> заходи в гости, угощу
<Sacri> у меня ещё полведра баскинробинса осталось, черничного
<Sacri> в меня уже не лезет
<artus> ну буду в ваших краях - зайду :)
<AlexGluck> я теперь тоже морожено захотел:(
<AlexGluck> линукс это религия тролей скрывающихся за маской пингвина
<Sacri> в седьмом континенте распродажа баскинробинсов
<Sacri> и от 2к рублей доставка бесплатная
<AlexGluck> у меня рядом только магнолия
<UNIm95> Что это такое?
 * Sacri адепт церкви святого имакса
<AlexGluck> доставка только на следущий день
<Sacri> надо было до 18 заказывать
<Sacri> я утром ещё
<AlexGluck> а я пастафарианин, я верю в летающего макаронного монстра
<AlexGluck> я то сейчас захотел
<Sacri> макаронный монстр это для глупых и слабых людей
<artus> маладец , а теперь пей свои таблеточки и на коечку
<UNIm95> А я сатанист. и верю в нашу заповедь №1 ДУМАЙ!
<Sacri> церковь святого имакса – для настоящих мужыков
<AlexGluck> мы же все атеисты да?
<Sacri> нет
<AlexGluck> Клиент закупился в магазине на 650 тыс. р. \ Пошел на кассу. Оплатил все. Девушка ему стандартное: \ — Спасибо Вам за покупку! \ Он возмутился: 
<AlexGluck> — И это все?! Да за такие бабки вы должны мне все хрен сосать! \ На что девушка ответила с улыбкой: \ — У нас магазин самообслуживания!
<Sacri> клиенты наглые пошли
<AlexGluck> советчина
<Sacri> закупаются на копейки, а отношения требуют царского
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: в Беларуси курс евро 11000 рублей к 1€
<UNIm95> AlexGluck:  650 тысяч примерно 66 евро
<AlexGluck> Кто какой браузер для нетбука посоветует? хромиум и хром подтормаживают :( лиса оперативу жрёт
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: сколько оперативы? и сколько бит у оси?
<AlexGluck> 32 бита 2 гига оперативы
<artus> AlexGluck, бред, оперативу жрет хром, лиса нифига ее не жрет
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: лисицу. и не надо ляля что она оперативу жрет. Сам с хромиума на лисицу вернулся
<AlexGluck> хром 200 метров заюзал и по 10 метров на вкладку, но проц на полную загружает. Лиса 320 оперативы и по 30 мб на страницу
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: fl,kjr gjcnfdm yf kbcbwe
<UNIm95> адблок поставь на лисицу
<UNIm95> и флеш блок
<artus> AlexGluck, ммм, как только ты сможеш открыть в хроме 430 вкладок не пустых и чтоб у тебя весь хром жрал 400 метров - так сразу и продолжай вещать басни )
<artus> AlexGluck, и да, я канешн не знаю чем ты хром меряеш, но он без вкладок жрет 400 :)
<[Raiden]> можеш ьпопробовать midori глючноваон правда.
<[Raiden]> а так я фф использую
<artus> хотя если вырубить в нем флеш и все плагинки - так правда он тогда нафиг ненужен
<[Raiden]> и думаю что врятли он ест меньше хрома. Возможно ты не учел какой-то процесс
<[Raiden]> больше т.е.
<UNIm95> AlexGluck лисица 11 вкладок, 3 окна, в 8 флеш. 2 гб рам оперативы сожрало 400 метров
<artus> 13 вкладок с одним флешом в хроме 1.4 гига :D
<artus> ну 425 сожрал флеш
<AlexGluck> в итоге выбор всё равно упирается между хромом и фф
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: лисица жрет меньше. так как хром и семейство на каждую вкладку свой процесс создает. а вывод объединяет по окнам
<artus> хром просто шустрее запускаетцо)
<artus> ну и в фф нет флагинки для ресайза видео
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: ну а что поделать? 2 основных веб движка: WebKit и Gecko
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: и на них базируются сейчас все.
<[Raiden]> да
<UNIm95> artus: а что за плагин?
<[Raiden]> можно ещё заюзать  старую  оперу ) Но врятли она легче фф.
<artus> табсинема
<UNIm95>  artus:  tabcinema?
<AlexGluck> печальбеда
<artus> угу
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: могу еще lynx посоветовать. но там все в консоли и только текст
<artus> там и картинки есть
<UNIm95> artus:  https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/tabcinema/
<AlexGluck> linx я на серваках юзаю, хватаит для беглого гуглежа
<UNIm95> artus: первая ссылка в гугле
<artus> о, запилили уже
<AlexGluck> вот вам и свобода выбора, либо юзай то что занимает проц время либо то что занимает ОЗУ
<AlexGluck> либо низкая функциональность
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: поставь лисицу с плагинами AdBlock и FlashBlock
<[Raiden]> интересный аддон. Осталось ещё кинцо найти
<AlexGluck> лисица стоит
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: установи плагины и радуйся
<AlexGluck> ночью поюзаю, как освобожусь
<[Raiden]> работает, хороший аддон )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а что этот плагин делает?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ну там даже скриншот есть. Видео расширяет до размера вкладки
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а дополнительный клавиши перемоток и прочего появляются?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: появляется
<Sacri> лиса: 1гб, хрум: 1.2гб
<Sacri> по двадцать вкладок в каждом
<Sacri> флеша нет
<Sacri> да, и компиз 1.5гб О_о
<Sacri> зачем ему столько?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0806/h_1375818141_7977649_2ba65b546f.png
<AlexGluck> красота требует оперативки!
<Sacri> хорошо она дешевая сейчас
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: так это только ресайз. без ничего.
<[Raiden]> так в этом и суть
<Sacri> это ж кеда
<[Raiden]> что бы кино посмотреть без ничего
<Sacri> у меня для кина mplayer есть
<AlexGluck> а мне нравится xfce, не красиво но практично
<Sacri> а мне нравится мой tty1
<[Raiden]> я наверное не понял вопроса про доп. панель )
<Sacri> в нём ничто не отвлекает от работы
<[Raiden]> хфце может быть красивым в принципе. Тем гтк2 много неплохих
 * Sacri goin away
<[Raiden]> другое дело что это годится больше для тех же нетбуков. А не для завоевания рынка
<[Raiden]> кстати на ютубе я встречал несколько видео со связкой хфце\компиз )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  линух не дорастет до корпаративного десктопа поке не появиться де с полной настройкой через LDAP, единым почтовым клиентом, клиентом для IM и офисным пакетом
<UNIm95> все по отдельности есть
<UNIm95> но надо связать все. и прислбачить LDAP
<UNIm95> присобачить*
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvkINtC-XzI - типа того
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: у меня так г2 был =(
<UNIm95> только с кубом и каирой
<[Raiden]> и у меня
<[Raiden]> от куба я всетаки отошел ещё при гном2 в сторону слайдов
<[Raiden]> ну когда просто плавно перемещается
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: у меня слайды через экспо сделаны были. но при переключении столов поворот куба
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: У меня почти так же в кде. Окна только перестал трясти ) А экспо и скале использую
<[Raiden]> только квин рисует.
<[Raiden]> правда на нетбук я бы не советовал )
<UNIm95> у меня из эффектов только полупрозрачность при перемещении осталось.
<UNIm95> на все остальное забил
<AlexGluck> Я как раз собираюсь связать LDAP c xfce, и мультисит из коробки делаю.
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: что ты имеешь ввиду?
<[Raiden]> для корп рынка сойдет и хфце, там  редко что-то надо на десктопах кроме запуска пары прог.
<[Raiden]> вообще что угодно сойдёт )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты не прав.
<[Raiden]> вот гуи для лдап наверное надо
<AlexGluck> я имею ввиду полную настройку рабочего окружения через лдап
<[Raiden]> ясно
<AlexGluck> в качестве гуи есть веб морды и госа
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: нужно автоподключение сетевых шар, загрузки макросов, перемещаемого профиля юзера
<[Raiden]> полная дефолтная настройка делается обычн опросто скидыванием конфигов в /etc/skel , а оттуда берётся при создании юзера.
<UNIm95> с синхронизацие данных юзера с сервером
<[Raiden]> и для копирования на машину презета настроек хватит и ссш или фтп
<[Raiden]> а.. синхра... тут велосипедить надо )
<AlexGluck> я никак не могу подорать софт для синхронизации домашней директории с сервером
<[Raiden]> ну в лине часто используют rsync
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: это должно делаться через лдап.
<UNIm95> причем все
<UNIm95> что бы можно было дать права сразу громадной куче юзверей на что-либо
<AlexGluck> rsinc это я знаю но функционала не хватает, и хочется что то вроде C:/document and settings/all user ещё
<tagezi> "что то вроде C:/document and settings/all user" - это что за матные высказывания? )
<Sacri> мм...
<AlexGluck> виндовая шняга
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  это не матные высказывания. а то чего не хватает
<Sacri> права огромной куче: chmod, chown
<UNIm95> точнее пример чего не хватает
<Sacri> что-то вроде ln
<tagezi> диска ц? )
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: Это можно только вручную делать. создаеш ьпапку, добавляеш ьеё в группу в которую входят 2 юзера и всё. Если надо - симлинки им в хомпапки.
<Sacri> вжпо диск цэ
<UNIm95> Sacri: ты не использовал AD
<Sacri> вжпо ad
<UNIm95> artus тут человек плюса хочет
<Sacri> у меня есть ssh и bash
<tagezi> не, он бана хочет
<[Raiden]> Можно так многое вынести из хомпапки , при желании.
<UNIm95> Sacri: ты не работал  с компаниями больше 200 человек. AD говно, но  личшего нет.
<UNIm95> лучшего*
 * Sacri работало и в более крупных компаниях
<Sacri> и там без винды обходились прекрасно
<UNIm95> Sacri  но не админке юзверей
<Sacri> админятся прекрасно без ad
<AlexGluck> райден ты предлагаешь костыли с симлинками
<UNIm95> значит состав фирмы не состоял из бюрократов который с компом на шайтан машина.
<Sacri> а all users в винде – не симлинк?
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: ну именн отак в линуксе происходит работа с общими документами.
 * tagezi не понимает чо хотят эти люди )
<Sacri> только в винде для создания линка надо быть рутом, вот и вся разница
<UNIm95> tagezi  аналог AD на юникс системах
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере если они на 1 компе, документы и юзеры )
<[Raiden]> просто раздаются права на уровне гурппы
<Sacri> gnu coreutils, openssh, bash
<[Raiden]> и симлинки по вкусу в хомпапке, дял быстрого доступа.
<tagezi> UNIm95: нафига он тебе? поставь винду и радуйся, раз тебе так она встала
<AlexGluck> фишка в том что компов много, юзеров в 6 раз больше и лень двигатель прогресса
<UNIm95> tagezi: пока это не склепают быть юниксу на 2-4 процентах систем для юзеров
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, пока админы не научаться аднминить )
<tagezi> админить*
<[Raiden]> линукс во многом площадка на которой можно сделать что-то. В винде есть алл юзерс, тут только можно сделать.
<Sacri> *тся
<UNIm95> tagezi: юникс системы просты. но лдапа нет.
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KGSQy7mH2yM/UgEkmoCqHgI/AAAAAAAABr8/tGayE4jco4k/w700-h405-no/technical_service.jpg
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: лдап есть, ад нет )
<tagezi> UNIm95: эт с чего лдапа нет?
<Sacri> что мешает сделать в /home каталожку с общим доступом ?
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<tagezi> Sacri: им просто влом читать
<Sacri> и поставить линк на неё всем на десктопы и назвать «общиедокументы»
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: извиняюсь. я имел ввиду среду рабочего стола с приложениями и настройки через LDAP
<Sacri> да я и говорю – десять лет назад уже всё было и работало у кого надо
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=45970.0
<Sacri> ad ещё даже не запускалось нормально
<tagezi> да раслабся, он просто не хочет думать, у человека вечер
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: я про де говорю а не КД. КД уже давно есть
 * Sacri так привыкло к хорошей организации, что сегодня встало в ступор при виде софтового рейда и битрикса
<tagezi> artus опять в игрульках.. или ушёл кофе варить? )
<Sacri> у меня просто 340 минут до запиливания рейда ещё, хочется поговорить об интересных вещах
<Sacri> а в жж одна политота и феменистки
<Sacri> а опеннет спит
<Sacri> а лор уже не торт
<tagezi> не торт.. плюшками они балуются )
<[Raiden]> по мне так лор всё тот же )
<[Raiden]> и помочь там кстати тоже могут.
<UNIm95> Идиоты: http://habrahabr.ru/post/189234/ видео GMA3600
<UNIm95> проблем с этим говнецом не оберуться
<Sacri> могут, да
<Sacri> но я сюда уже пришло
<Sacri> хабр давно уже не торт
<tagezi> UNIm95: эта штука уже месяца 2 как анонсирована
<Sacri> так вроде к 3600 нормальное дровло таки сделали наконец
<Sacri> ещё год назад была инфа
<UNIm95> tagezi: да но видео адаптер выбран хреновый.
<tagezi> нормальный адаптер
<tagezi> я работаю и не жалуюсь..
<tagezi> а если руки из того место за который тебе войс дали, то у тебя и ад не хватает и адаптер кривой
<UNIm95> tagezi: у человека одного не заводилось. поменял нетбук на интел с другой видяхой.
<UNIm95> без пинков завелось
<Sacri> ну я бы тоже на i7+4600 хотела
<Sacri> благо ест меньше и работает лучше
<Sacri> но и в 350 баксов никак не уложится
<SergeyIT> а зачем i7?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, "один человек" - это реально инцеклопедия заводимого железа
<Sacri> чтобы батарея дольше жила
<SergeyIT> атома не хватит?
<Sacri> атому надо постоянно работать на полную катушку, а i7 может быть загружен на 1% в низковольтово режиме
<Sacri> мой вот 10 часов работает от батареи в powersave режиме
<UNIm95> tagezi: мы с ним заводить пытались. так что не  один человек. и была эта хрень на старте гма3600. когда манов по этому не особо было
<Sacri> а по производительности он в нём получше любого атома в performance будет
<Sacri> а атомы от такой батареи при такой же производительности и три часа не протянут
<Sacri> но зато дешевые
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, если ты не заметил, то этот девайс уже с установленой убунтой
<AlexGluck> у меня ща 3600 на хубунту сижу только от флеша плююсь
<tagezi> значит у них всё завелось
<AlexGluck> дрова ставятся нормально проблем с графикой с 10.04 по 13.04 никаких не имею
<AlexGluck> ЧЯДНТ?
<tagezi> если у людей серийно заводить а у вас не завелась, значит делаем выводы
<UNIm95> tagezi: там кусок чипа, который за HD отвечает от Broadcom. ты видел их открытые дрова? или спеки?
<tagezi> ну они у меня сейчас работают
<tagezi> у меня эта видяха в ноуте
<tagezi> и чо?
<UNIm95> AlexGluck:  говорю про свой опыт.
<Sacri> вроде была инфа недавно, что открыли
<AlexGluck> тагези поддерживаю, сам 4й год работаю на этой видюхе и атоме
<Sacri> но я как-то мимо 3600 и сразу в hd3500
<Sacri> с ними вроде всё чики-пуки
<tagezi> да ну.. руки нужно выпрялмя, а не пенять на что не попадя
<UNIm95> Sacri: там вроде история как с rasberryPI.
<Sacri> я не интересуюсь пи
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в атомах есть видеокарты под лого интел, но видеоядро и драйвер не от интел
<[Raiden]> и с ними есть проблемы
<AlexGluck> 1005пе асус 14 часов работает от аккума 6400 Ма*ч при частоте 1Ггц, 8 часов при частоте 1.6Ггц
<tagezi> ну, если зайца назвать слоном он от этого больше не будет..
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35161
<UNIm95> последний абзац
<[Raiden]> tagezi: The Intel GMA 3600 series is a family of integrated video adapters based on the PowerVR SGX 545 graphics core.
<tagezi> ну, я знаю что сам интел делает не плохо вещи, если он отдаёть что-то на обрезание моделей для удешевления - это уже другой разговор
<tagezi> но усус реально класно допиливает вещи интеловские
<Sacri> ёмкость же не в амперчасах меряется
<AlexGluck> а в чём?
<Sacri> ну и вопрос в том, на сколько он производительно работает эти 14 часов
<Sacri> в ватт-часах
<Sacri> и потребление в ваттах же, а не в амперах
<UNIm95> tagezi: асус дико был отжег с камерами на одной линейке буков. там камеру вверх ногами ставили. в вин драйверах по умолчанию изображение поворачивали. в линь ручками дописывалось.
<Sacri> у нас такой прикол с гироскопами на ракете недавно был
<UNIm95> Sacri: а формула потребляемой мощности как записывается?
<Sacri> чточто?
<Sacri> воль*ампер=ватт ?
<UNIm95> потребляемая мощность = напряжение * ток^2
<Sacri> ^2 ли ?
<UNIm95> Sacri: спорим на bashrc с хетцнера?
<AlexGluck> ахахах
<Sacri> а что я получу в случае победы?
<UNIm95> не не спорим. там i^2 с сопротивлением
<tagezi> проси его мозг в консервной банке )
 * Sacri побеждает²
<Sacri> зачем мне его мозг?
<tagezi> эм.. ну мы бы его съели )
<Sacri> и таки утверждение было в том, что атом не протянет столько при равной производительности
<Sacri> чтобы атому работать на 10% i7 ему придётся явно не в powersave трудиться
 * Sacri не ест мозги
<tagezi> ну и зря )
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-RQv83VhIuVI/UgDjsdn8_WI/AAAAAAAAQ-w/urgQ-NAo1g4/w936-h526-no/snapshot4.png
<[Raiden]> на тхг ру  когда-то было сравнение энергосбережения двух хтписи. На атоме и на первой корке с замедленнйо частотой.
<tagezi> крыса, ничего лишнего )
<[Raiden]> корка сожрала меньше
<UNIm95> Sacri: тут ты не прав. 10% от и7 это 266-340 мегагерц. а тут атом в ondemand будет такимже
<UNIm95> tagezi: Красиво.
<UNIm95> tagezi: а что правее еклипса?
<UNIm95> эклипса*
<Sacri> нет
<tagezi> фиг его знает.. у меня кде.. а это дебиан настроеный )
<Sacri> 10% от i7 это одно ядро на 800мгц
<tagezi> с крысой..
<UNIm95> Sacri: i7 на 8Ггц пашет?
<tagezi> к артусу нужно, он у нас дебианит )
<Sacri> у него четыре ядра же
<Sacri> 2ггц, энергосберегающая модель
<tagezi> и 4 вертуальных )
<Sacri> 4 реальных, 8 конвейров
<tagezi> 16 ггц )
<UNIm95>  Sacri: ну и пашут 4 ядра на 2,66ГГц и что?
<UNIm95> частоты суммировать нельзя
<Sacri> да ты демагог, йопт
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: у атома другая производительность на 1 мгц
<[Raiden]> так нелья мерить
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: согласен
<Sacri> 800мгц одного ядра i7 это как 2.5ггц атома
<Sacri> примерно
<Sacri> для моих задач
<[Raiden]> но макс загрузак наверное быстере чем 10% от и7 , но не на много )
<[Raiden]> я думаю
<[Raiden]> зка*
<Sacri> и у меня эти 800мгц при бровзинге и досугинге заняты примерно на 20%, чего хватает на 10-12 часов
<Sacri> т.е. я использую 2% i7
<Sacri> при аналогичной активности двухголовый 1.8 ггц атом загружен всё время на 80-100% и ещё и тормозит
<UNIm95> Sacri: и ты меня демагогом назвал?
<Sacri> ты же от темы уходишь в суммироване частот, а не я
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102415666046373156715/posts/L1WpYy2FsoG
<tagezi> =))
<Sacri> а моя мысль в том, что при тех же задачах атом жрёт втрое больше i7
<[Raiden]> можете особо не спорить, бренду атом конец. Если будут делаться, то только для мобил.
<AlexGluck> атома на браузинг и как печатная машинка хватает за глаза, все остальные функцции на серваках
<Sacri> мне не хватает
<Sacri> я хочу сорок вкладок браузить одновременно
<AlexGluck> я так и делаю у меня 1005пе
<Sacri> и чтобы коньки и ирц и голубем работали
<AlexGluck> коньки?
<Sacri> коньки
<AlexGluck> не понял:(
<Sacri> conky
<[Raiden]> будете в магазинах, посмотрите ноуты на амд а10.  - 4 ядра, радеон 7ххх в проце. стоит от 18. Этого на браузинг точно хватит.
<Sacri> смотрели
<Sacri> тормозят хуже атомов
<[Raiden]> я бы так не сказал )
<Sacri> хотя политика амд мне нравистся, да
<AlexGluck> коньков нет, юзаю набором системные фичи
<Sacri> вопрос в том, на сколько им хватит батареи
<[Raiden]> может быть где-то тормознётся по сравнению с интел и3 за ту же цену, но при этом на радеоне можно поиграть нормально, по крайней мере на винде )
<Kyshtynbai> А чем .ape проигрывать?
<Sacri> я не хочу на работу таскать полкило трансформаторов
<tagezi> Медиоплеером )
<Kyshtynbai> та ну тя
<Sacri> на hd5200 поиграть можно получше, чем на этом радеоне
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ваще они в 12.10 сломали либу и до сихпор не починили
 * Sacri всё ещё в 12.04 и никуда не собирается в ближайший год
<Sacri> а для игор у меня есть гефорца
<Sacri> проприетарщина, канеш, но работает норм
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: та я ваще на демьяне... я в принцыпе спрашиваю. чото ничо не подхватывает.
<Sacri> а что там внутри-то?
<andrex> deadbeef
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: угу deadbeef
<Kyshtynbai> щас заценим, мерси.
<tagezi> у него независимые либы какието, он игра
<tagezi> а ваще я их во флак перегоняю и слухаю так
<AlexGluck> так что, аналог коньков есть, ирц есть(pidgin+skype), 40+ вкладок, веб-почта mail.ru(знаю что уг) и всё норм работает на Асус 1005 ПЕ
<Kyshtynbai> в репах его нету я сморю
<Kyshtynbai> а в бунте он есть в репах?
<tagezi> gmail.com круче.. майлюру только для спама )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да
<AlexGluck> Меня не спамят
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: хотяяяяя
<tagezi> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Kyshtynbai> зшбс играет)
<[Raiden]> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=AMD+A10-4600M+APU
<[Raiden]> http://media.bestofmicro.com/A/1/337321/original/DiRT3%201024.png
<Kyshtynbai> мерси хлопцы :) .
<[Raiden]> в общем оно физически не может работать медленней атома
<[Raiden]> уж простите )
<AlexGluck> Как по мне асус 1005 ПЕ самый лучший выбор в своё время, проблема только в видео ХД рэди и ФУЛЛ ХД
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты ваще себе чо поставил?
<tagezi> всмысле ОС
<Kyshtynbai> визи на одну 13.4 на другую
<Sacri> да, мне же ещё надо hdmi в 27" втыкать на рабочем месте
<Sacri> и клавомышки там же
<AlexGluck> я втыкаю вга в 24"
<Sacri> не в ноутбучный же смотреть
<AlexGluck> 1920х1200 и нет проблемм
<Sacri> hdmi?
<Kyshtynbai> разницы кроме де нету :) . в визи гномшел в бунте соотвецтно йунити.
<AlexGluck> vga
<Sacri> вга не умеет в звук
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: эм.. разницы нет? у меня деб работал раза в 2 быстрее при одних и техже пакетах
<AlexGluck> звук отдельно через беспроводную гарнитуру и микролаб с6
<Sacri> 10 часов от батареи проработает ?
<AlexGluck> да
<tagezi> ну, почти и техже )
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: да лааадна
<Sacri> беспроводка даёт лаг
<Sacri> если только это не fm, тогда помехи
<Kyshtynbai> один фиг имхою
<Kyshtynbai> только софт постарше :) .
<[Raiden]> Одно время и правда был смысл в нетбуках. Т.к. дешевле и миниатюрней в общем-т небыло ничего. ) И азус одна из первых подсуетилась. Сча же для браузинга где-то далеко от десктопа есть планшеты и ноутбука коотыре уже стоят как нетбуки.
<[Raiden]> так, я нафлудился
<AlexGluck> беспроводная гарнитура гут, пошёл посрать а тут тебе в скайпе звонят и ты отвечаешь "Я СРУ!"
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да реально.. у меня на старом буде стоял, который я на помойку при переезде снёс, он у меня как сервак для музыки и видео использовался, что бы с него гонять
<Kyshtynbai> ну фииг знает.
<Sacri> вжпо скайпы
<Sacri> sip
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: стаяла Лубунта и деб с ласточкой, деб шучтрее всё делал
<AlexGluck> кому как, а кому то надо помимо сип ещё и скайп
<Sacri> никому не надо
<tagezi> сип?
<Kyshtynbai> не исключаю такую возможность, но сие странно.
<Sacri> а кто пользуется – тот не прав
<AlexGluck> почему?
<Sacri> а почему нет?
<Kyshtynbai> гойворят он с камеры можыт в микрософт передовать :) .
<Sacri> и таки 1005 в активном режиме 10 часов тянет ли?
<Kyshtynbai> скайп в смысле.
<Sacri> не говорят, а может
<Sacri> и передаёт
<Sacri> и не только им
<AlexGluck> 1005 ПЕ в активном режиме 8 часов тянет
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыы.
<Sacri> а мой 10 тянет и не тормозит при этом
<Sacri> и ещё можно в дяблу погонять (правда не десять часов)
<tagezi> а если показать туда место из которого руки ростут, то ещё и в фбр увидит )
<Sacri> и весит 1.6кг и 20мм в ширину
<tagezi> игры зло
<Sacri> игры добро
<AlexGluck> я ещё не разу 8 часов в полной нагрузке бук не держал:(
<Sacri> а у меня glxgears есть
<AlexGluck> чё это?
<Kyshtynbai> я ваще бук токо от сети юзаю
<Sacri> базарю чоткие шестерёнки
<Sacri> попробуй ещё захочешь
<Kyshtynbai> от батареи от стола до кровате токо донести).
<Sacri> зачем бук в кровате?
<AlexGluck> хачу видео сплиттер! падарите
<Sacri> в кровате таблетка с ведром
<Kyshtynbai> на тубачке кено смотреть
<AlexGluck> сакри бук в кровати это когда девушки нет
<Kyshtynbai> да ну. Её держать руки устают.
<Sacri> неудобно же
<AlexGluck> удобвно
<Sacri> с таблеткой удобней
<Sacri> хотя если недобук, то мож и удобно
<AlexGluck> не я таблетку только для чтения книг юзаю
<Sacri> она и так тож ничо
<Kyshtynbai> нее книги только е-инк
<Kyshtynbai> только хардкор
<tagezi> бкмага
<Sacri> на норм экране книги хорошо
<Kyshtynbai> а таблетка.. да она и не нужна особо
<tagezi> остальное от игрулек )
<Kyshtynbai> я вот мамане купил кино смореть
<Sacri> еинк при слабом свете не оч
<AlexGluck> е-инк дорого, таблетка 90$ e-ink 180$
<Kyshtynbai> а мне не надо.
<Sacri> только глаза ломать
<Sacri> таблетка за 90 баксов это смерть зрению
<AlexGluck> неа, норм таблетка
<SergeyIT> всё меряетесь?
<Sacri> неа, смерть
<Kyshtynbai> я купил украинский покетбук где-то в марте прошлого года. очень доволен заряжал раз всего десять за полтора года...
<Sacri> беседуем
<AlexGluck> ты просто не видел
<Kyshtynbai> хотя читаю дофига.
<Sacri> ну покажи спеки экрана
<Kyshtynbai> ой... лень линк искать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, не мерюются, просто треплются )
<Kyshtynbai> pocketbook 611
<Sacri> за 90 баксов же нет нормальных таблеток
<Kyshtynbai> или типа того
<AlexGluck> отдал таблетку девушке, она на море полетела
<Kyshtynbai> а ты не мне).
<Sacri> если только не хьюллет
<tagezi> хьюлет ещё и недотаблетки делает?
<tagezi> офигеть.. сколько они железа уже испортили?
<AlexGluck> вот моделька таблетки http://devdb.ru/prestigio_multipad_pmp3170b
<tagezi> со спини прикольно )
<tagezi> у него статьчная картинка или иногда меняется? )
<AlexGluck> как захочешь  так и будет
<AlexGluck> андройд
<AlexGluck> все игрушки идут и не тормозят
<AlexGluck> хотя сам не играл но девушка не жалуется
<tagezi> он на алибабе 1 евро стоит )
<AlexGluck> он не стоит 1 евро
<tagezi> 40 рублей, что там может быть сделано за это? )
<AlexGluck> фулХД тянет, игры любые тянет, читать норм, вафля 150 мбит/с что ещё надо?
<AlexGluck> батарею только 4-5 часов держит, а так норм таблетка
<AlexGluck> http://cs7004.vk.me/c540103/v540103508/4cdc/61cULr-1aZo.jpg
<Sacri> ну некоторые покупают себе в магазине монитор за 2000р и потом доказывают всем, что это самый лучший монитор
<Sacri> и на нём можно профессионально фотошопить и играть в кризисы
<SergeyIT> вы не видели плохих мониторов
<Kyshtynbai> я видел)
<Sacri> мы видели разные
<tagezi> угу.. тех которые зелёными буковками ребят и гудят как самолёт )
<Kyshtynbai> элтшечки выгоревшие
<Sacri> а вот они не видели хороших
<Kyshtynbai> уж куда хуже :) .
<AlexGluck> у меня монитор стоит 14000, качество картинки такое же как и у монитора за 5-6к
<tagezi> сззб
<Sacri> элтэшечки выгоревшие получше многих некоторых будут
<AlexGluck> купил только из-за соотношения
<tagezi> выбирать нужно было
<SergeyIT> было бы чего смотреть (
<Sacri> у меня монитор за 150тыщ, качество картинки такое же, как и за 90 тыщ
<Sacri> только ещё к нему стереоочки есть
<Kyshtynbai> я лично не отличу моню за 7 тыр от мони за 20. равно как и флак от мп3 не отличаю, уж извиняйте :) .
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: рядом поставь их
<Sacri> а я отличу 1600х900 17" от нормального монитора
<tagezi> ваще это реально видно..
<Kyshtynbai>  и што там будет? Гроб гроб кладбище цветопередача?
<Sacri> и ведь за 6-7тыр есть приличные мониторы уже, но за 2-3 нет
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: с кумой ходили выбирали lg и матсубиши.. она хотела лж пока рядом не поставили.. разница примерно в 2 по цене.. митсубиши реально круче
<[Raiden]> кто-то там про ape спрашивал, в 13.04 оно поломано в гстримере. Слушать надо тем что его не использует. Deadbeef, qmmp и т.д. Или конвертить во флак - я использую flacon
<Kyshtynbai> ну фииг знает
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да уже ответили давно
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да, дедбиф читаед.
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: и флаки также отличаются.. если ты их слушаешь в пищалках постоянно, то тебе побарабану что играет, а если на нормальной аппаратуре то разница есть.. хотя в теории вродебы и не должно быть
<[Raiden]> это владельцам гма 3600 , если такие есть http://habrahabr.ru/post/181790/
<Kyshtynbai> да не... у меня ухо такую разниццу имхо не уловит.
<AlexGluck> вот сравнения двух мониторов http://market.yandex.ru/compare.xml?hid=91052&CAT_ID=106905&CMD=-CMP=7347550,2494367
<AlexGluck> Первый 14000 обошёлся второй 5600
<Kyshtynbai> а вообще это да, вопрос диалектический. Некоторые провода с позолоченными контактами покупаюд.
<tagezi> я после того как от тестя приезжаю - мп3 в наушниках не могу слушать )
<tagezi> а если венилы крутить на нармольной аппаратуре, то потом росийскую музыку ваще не возможно слушать, они её делать не умеют, не попса не рокеры
<tagezi> всем ночи
<AlexGluck> и вам
<Sacri> *винилы
<[Raiden]> вебгл тест http://soulwire.github.io/WebGL-GPU-Particles/
<Sacri> *ни попса
<Sacri> *ни рокеры
<Sacri> мониторы стали дешевле раза в четыре за последние годы
<AlexGluck> сакри тебя словарём побили?
<[Raiden]> хромиум тут шустрее фф заметно
<Sacri> нет, просто прививаю грамотность
<Sacri> грамотности много не бывает
<Sacri> позолоченые контакты не для качества нужны
<Sacri> они от коррозии помогают
<Sacri> золото не ржавеет
<Sacri> и не покрывается отложениями
<AlexGluck> сакри без 20 2 ночи, иди к девушке спать. А то уйдёт
<[Raiden]> да, мониторы подешевели.  Причем довольно резко ) тут наверное 2 фактора - интерес может попадал (все наелись жк панелями)  и  формат 16к9 - такие матрицы на 120 пикселей уже чем 16к10 и соотв дешевле в производстве.
<Sacri> девушка в swtor ещё часов до четырёх набигать будет
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё ест ь3 фактор. Появились более дешевые технологии по созданию ips
<Sacri> а я скоро спать, да
<AlexGluck> а некоторым необходимо соотношение 16к10:(
<Sacri> мониторы подешевели потому, что антимонопольщики пригрозили всю прибыль на штрафы пустить
<Sacri> ну и технологии
<[Raiden]> Есть несколько моделей. Делл, азус есть точно. Я и сам хочу, но жаба душит и текущий монитор в целом пашет )
<Sacri> а я хочу 21:10
<Sacri> но чтоп 240гц обязательно
<[Raiden]> губа не дура (с)
<Sacri> и 1600 пикселей в высоту как минимум
<SergeyIT> а лентой мебиуса не желаете?
<Sacri> а лучше 3000+
<Sacri> а лентой нет
<Sacri> а вот немног вогнутый было бы хорошо
<[Raiden]> 21:10 наверное многовато , башкой крутить надо.
<Sacri> градусов на пятнадцать дугу
<Sacri> не, самое то
<Sacri> вот больше уже надо крутить, а 21:10 ещё нет
<AlexGluck> вопрос по мониторам, есть моники асер 19" 1366х768 стоят 2800 они для офиса уг по вашему?
<Sacri> уг
<Sacri> побереги зрение
<AlexGluck> почему, что в них не так?
<Sacri> производительность упадёт
<Sacri> они уг
<AlexGluck> так я ж не для себя любимого:)
<Sacri> и неудобные и неприятные
<Sacri> работать за ними плохо
<Sacri> сотрудник возмущён – производительность понижена
<AlexGluck> вы говорите о каких то субъективных показателях или цифры есть?
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: вайды узкие таких разрешеней слишком. Если это не проблема - то нормально )
<AlexGluck> я меня асер 17" на аос 19" за 2500 сотрудники только благодарили
<Sacri> в общем это от офиса зависит от от того, что за монитором происходит
<Sacri> и что за мониторы конкретно
<Sacri> ссылка на монитор есть?
 * Sacri любит поговорить про мониторы
<AlexGluck> А где можно мелко-оптовую партию моников купить 20-25 штук по цене ниже 2800?
<Sacri> не надо покупать говно только потому, что оно дешевое
<AlexGluck> суть не в том что, а в том где?
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: А ты с каких краёв?
<Sacri> что это за офис такой, чтобы там на такой важно части, как монитор, экономили копейки
<Sacri> ?
<AlexGluck> Москва
<andrex> да почти любая госконтора тама будут экономить на всем)
<AlexGluck> Меня просто это интересует, без факта покупки
<Sacri> и вот для офиса в Москве на 25 человек экономия меньше 10ты является такой важной ?
<andrex> даж на карандашах)
<Sacri> да вы опухли
<Sacri> не экономьте на удобстве рабочего места
<Sacri> окупится повышенной производительностью втройне
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: если обйтись только входом вга , то можно дешевле 2т.р. купит ьв розницу http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=1612745&hid=91052
<andrex> ну если ты за свой счет будеш покупать тогда не будут)
<Sacri> если обойтись вга – от глаз через год ничего не останется
<Sacri> особенно на тех уг, что за 2к продают
<andrex> скакого перепугу вга нп  глаза влиять стало)
<AlexGluck> дешевле 2х нету, вот асер http://www.pleer.ru/_100248_Acer_V196HQLAb.html
<AlexGluck> асус мне больше нра http://www.steples.ru/shop/UID_3078.html?from=yml
<Sacri> мерцание влиять стало
<Sacri> а без нормального железа оно будет
<andrex> батя вы упорот
<Sacri> особенно в офисе, в котором экономят на всём
<AlexGluck> андрех поддерживаю
<AlexGluck> мерцают лампы, и это бесит
<Sacri> мерцает картинка при наложении 50гц из розетки
<[Raiden]> да, наверное мой линк уже не продаётся )
<Kyshtynbai> Какие нежные все... ничо в офисах не мерцает :) .
<AlexGluck> я даже как то отказался работать в офисе из-за ламп котрые мерцали во всём офисе
<Sacri> и я сомневаюсь, что у вас все розетки заземлены и все короба заэкранированы
<AlexGluck> розетки заземлены, короба не экранированы
<Sacri> я даже заставило начальника потратить по 10тыр на каждое рабочее место
<AlexGluck> куштынбай, там реально лампы мерцали
<AlexGluck> ты бы тоже заметил
<AlexGluck> мы их через неделю как брак вернули
<Sacri> а вот когда монитор мерцает на 60:50 заметит не каждый
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: на price.ru есть вроде кнопка опта
<Sacri> а устают глаза порядочно
<Sacri> так вот купили мониторы и внезапно манагеры начали манагерить лучше
<[Raiden]> в тфт рефреш вообще никак не действует на глаза. нету промежуточных кадров. Если что-то мерцает - то это подсветка.
<Sacri> мерцает аналоговый сигнал
<Sacri> и не мерцает, если цифровым подключать
<Sacri> а если на вга кабель накладывается 50гц – досвидания глаза
<Sacri> это в америке 60гц в розетке и им не так заметно
<[Raiden]> тогда я не в курсе. Я сталкивался только с мерцанием подсветки, шим зовётся. некотоыре люди видят на некотоырх моделях и есть те , где все видят
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так был окогда небыл осветодиодов, мои знания устарели )
<Sacri> мерцание подсветки это просто халтура при изготовлении
<AlexGluck> ради прикола, воткнул ща дивиай и вга в моник с лед подсветкой
<Sacri> ну и мониторам за 2тыр оно свойственно
<AlexGluck> нет разницы
<Sacri> поднеси провод от работающего чайника
<AlexGluck> ща воткну с ламповой подсветкой
<[Raiden]> не совсем хатлтура,  низкая яркость достигается если лампы путём мерцания на какой-т частоте
<AlexGluck> при чём тут провод от чайника
<[Raiden]> в общем гугле это есть
<Sacri> и ещё бывают мониторы с нормальный аналогво-цифровым преобразователем
<Sacri> но за 2к это маловероятно
<Sacri> лампы, которые ради яркости мерцают это и есть халтура
<Sacri> нормальные лампы просто яркость убавляют
<AlexGluck> в общем нет разницы ни от дивиай ни от вга
<Sacri> что за монитор у тебя?
<Sacri> и что за глаза?
<[Raiden]> обычно через вга мыло видят на шрифтах или хреновую их отрисовку. Как раз последствие преобразования.
<Sacri> и попробуй на всокочастотную камеру записать и посмотреть по кадрам
<[Raiden]> или вообще ничего не видят
<Sacri> мыло это последствия хренового кабеля и наводок
<Sacri> ну или преобразователь совсем в какашечку
<AlexGluck> вот мои моники http://market.yandex.ru/compare.xml?hid=91052&CAT_ID=106905&CMD=-CMP=7347550,2494367
<Sacri> ну ты сравнил, уг за 2тыр и нормальные моники за нормальные деньги
<AlexGluck> второй дешёвка за 5600
<Sacri> в такие наверное и нормальное железо не зажопились ставить производилы
<Sacri> 5600 в каком году?
<[Raiden]> http://price.ru/firm-order/4571/?offer_id=166570342&pricing=2
<[Raiden]> ой, это брак )
<[Raiden]> подставка повреждена
<AlexGluck> заметно
<AlexGluck> первый 2 года назад за 14000 второй 6 лет назад за 5600
<Sacri> 6 лет назад они были разве?
<AlexGluck> ну я по чеку смотрю:)
<Sacri> темнеменее не забывай, что наложение 50:60гц на глаз заметить не просто
<Sacri> как и инфразвук из соседнего двора
<Sacri> а на здоровье влияет
<Sacri> потому возьми 300гц камеру и замерь мерцание
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> скажи мне начерта? если меня устраивают моники
<Sacri> а потом учти то, что электромагнитный фон в говноофисе будет выше, чем у тебя дома, аз в тыщу
<Sacri> чтобы глаза не сломать
<Sacri> ну или воткнись в dvi и не парься
<AlexGluck> 14 лет сижу за моником, глаза впорядке до сих пор
<AlexGluck> на 1005 ПЕ нет дивиай:(
<Sacri> с теперь подключи моник к dvi и сравни производительность труда
<Sacri> а вообще пойду я спать
<Sacri> но ещё вернусь
<AlexGluck> приятных снов
 * Sacri чмоки всем в этом чяти
<andrex> да нибудет никакой разницы хоть им плазму на стену повесь, производительность такая же и останется, а если вга кабель норм то хоть какой силовой кабеольрядом будет мерцать не станет, а разница в качестве между dvi vga заметна
<andrex> только на больших разрешениях а так нет, а смысл брать здоровы монитор для секритарши к примеру невижу)
<andrex> здоровые мониторы и всякие dvi нужны тем кто с рафикой работает
<AlexGluck> не скажи, мне вот на экране меньше 21" и разрешением меньше 1600х900 не удобно работать
<AlexGluck> хотя я админ
<andrex> ну а разница заметна тока на 1900и выше)
<AlexGluck> у меня 1920х1200 в тексте разницы нет
<andrex> да и то если натягивать ниское разрешение на это
<andrex> а так втопку их
<AlexGluck> подскажите плиз как поменять сторону кнопки скрытия системного трея XFCE?
<AlexGluck> правку исходников не предлагать
<andrex> инвертировать изображение монитора
<AlexGluck> не самый хороший вариант, текст будет справа налево
<andrex> ну тест разверни)
<AlexGluck> Это уже хорошиньким гемором попахивает
<AlexGluck> баян http://xubuntu-ru.net/2012/08/23/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81/#more-482
<[Raiden]> мне иногда кажется, что трояны пишут касперский и дрвеб
<AlexGluck> мне иногда тоже самое кажеться
<andrex> кажется нод забыл и еще 100500 вирусо разрабов)
<AlexGluck> я тут вспомнил про нативный сервер 1с для линукса
<AlexGluck> подкинешь ссылку?
<andrex> http://v8.1c.ru/overview/release_8_3_1/ гдето тут
<AlexGluck> неа вот http://v8.1c.ru/overview/Term_000000666.htm#1
<AlexGluck> вообще, все клиенты 1с работают в линукс уже, пусть даже и через вайн. А вот сервер 1с это конечно хорошо но на слоне тормозит говорят хабралюди
<AlexGluck> и вообще 1с зло
<AlexGluck> Графические планшеты для дизайнеров имеют экран для отображения что ты рисуешь?
<andrex> я вобще никогда не видел их с экраном
<AlexGluck> http://topcomputer.ru/catalog/genius-g-pen-340-3-x4-.html
<AlexGluck> картинка смущает
<andrex> а это не экран)
<AlexGluck> я придумал, я спрошу у дизайнера:)
<andrex> они как мышка работают планшет какбы позиционирует экран) ткнеш в 1 угол тамже и курсор на мониторе появится)
<AlexGluck> блин девушка хочет графический планшет, она художник. И она обязательно хочет чтобы там экран был.
<[Raiden]> они к компу подключаются.
<AlexGluck> Уникальный электронный планшет для записей и рисования iMPROV Boogie Board на основе монохромного LCD экрана.Планшет iMPROV Boogie Board позволяет рисовать и делать любые записи стилусом, входящим в комплект, или любым другим твердым предметом (например рÑ
<AlexGluck> описания с яндекс маркета
<[Raiden]> Это видимо просто планшет, как с андройдами
<AlexGluck> неа подключение через юсб и никаких андройдов внутри
<andrex> купи ей voyo a 15)
<AlexGluck> денег жалко
<AlexGluck> да и это кажеться не то
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, наверное есть планшеты как  ... с экраном в общем
<andrex> ну будет фулхд картинки рисовать пальцем)
<[Raiden]> я не интересовался особо
<AlexGluck> надо же не пальцем
<AlexGluck> а стилусом, с учётом разной силы нажатия
<[Raiden]> вот древняя статья, тут планшет с экраном http://www.nomobile.ru/reviews/5309.html
<[Raiden]> первое что в гугле попалось
<andrex> ух тыж меть
<AlexGluck> райден ты бог
<[Raiden]> я только учусь (с)
<AlexGluck> с меня пороженка!
<AlexGluck> мороженка*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в теории годится любой современный планшет и какой-то софт для рисования.
<[Raiden]> не удивлюсь если даже на смарте можно
<AlexGluck> то что я ищу есть, проблема в том что это всё должно быть связано с компом где начинка кор ай 7 и видюха джифорс 560ти
<AlexGluck> иначе рендеринг после рисования займёт вечность
<AlexGluck> Графический планшет Wacom Cintiq 21UX 89 490 руб. на заказ я как бы люблю девушку но не на половину месячного оклада
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-07
<AlexGluck> Есть кто? Хочу поделиться радостью от костылей на которые наткнулся:)
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Понг.
<CARCASS> здрасьте )
<CARCASS> я тут столкнулся с проблемой: lubuntu 13.04, brasero - хочу CDRW очистить, а прога не видит вставленный диск
<CARCASS> сделал, как тут написано: http://tuxnotes.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=17 - не помогло
<tagezi> всем утра )
 * Sacri is akk
 * Sacri *is afk
<Sacri> ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼
 * Sacri is back
<Sacri> а подскажите мне вот что:
<Sacri> почему когда я «chmod -R -r ~» убунта перестаёт логиниться в юнити ?
<Sacri> ой, тоесть -w
<Sacri> цель: сделать юзера с неперезаписываемыми конфигами
<Sacri> чтобы не настраивал себе ничего
<Sacri> и чтобы не сохранялось ничего
<Alagos> Эм...
<tagezi> Sacri: юнинти хранит всякую фигню в базах, в том числе и о сесии, типа чо открывал, чо закрывал.. если ты лишаешь возможности записать, то естественно она не может внести инфу о том что она залогинилась
<tagezi> наверное так
<Alagos> О! Так я и думал :-)
<tagezi> только не понятна цель, что ему ничего нельзя настраивать то?
<Alagos> Sacri: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod#.D0.9F.D0.BE.D0.BF.D1.83.D0.BB.D1.8F.D1.80.D0.BD.D1.8B.D0.B5_.D0.B7.D0.BD.D0.B0.D1.87.D0.B5.D0.BD.D0.B8.D1.8F
<tagezi> права на запись в директорию? )
<Alagos> Права 2555 Каждый пользователь имеет право читать и запускать на выполнение с правами группы(user group) владельца файла
<Alagos> Может это подойдёт?
<tagezi> не, непонятно ваще зачем.. чо такого пользователь может себе настроить что ваще ахтунг?
<tagezi> поставить скрипт который снесёт все его конфиги?
<Sacri> я просто хочу зажопить конфиги
<tagezi> ааа.. ну хоти )
 * Sacri в процессе
<Sacri> а винт хорошо подцепился в рейд
<tagezi> Sacri: на дерикрории не забудь оставить запись
<Sacri> спасибки за тыканье меня носом в нужную сторону
<Sacri> а зачем на диры запись?
<tagezi> эм..
 * tagezi ушёл учить английский
<AlexGluck> делюсь проблемой http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=226580.0
<AlexGluck> и решениями:)
<tagezi> AlexGluck: а чо у тебя затумбочка с ящиками на скрине?
<AlexGluck> файловый менеджер, иконка то ли стандартная в хфсе 13.04 то ли стандартная для лубунту 13.04
<tagezi> ваще это иконка дельфина
<AlexGluck> значит от лубунту иконка
<AlexGluck> Мне пофиг меня устраивает
<tagezi> дельфин - это кде
<AlexGluck> О.о
<AlexGluck> с какого
<AlexGluck> лубунту ласточка, согласен
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0807/h_1375865928_8477553_4ac0df12d0.png
<tagezi> AlexGluck: так, для общего развития )
<tagezi> а вот папка у тебя там - это стандарт для крысы
<AlexGluck> ты чего к иконкам моим прикопался
<AlexGluck> кедов нету никаких вообще и не ставил на эту машину
<AlexGluck> это от ласточки иконка
<Alagos> Ласточка стырила у кедов иконку!
 * Sacri неделю назад научилась грепать и теперь всё хорошо
<Sacri> вообще не представляю, как можно было админить без этого последние годы
<Alagos> Sacri: ты девушка?
 * tagezi видел админа девушку... то был мальчик
<AlexGluck> :D
<AlexGluck> а как по мне так вообще пофиг какого пола сакри
<Alagos> Ну если девушка недавно узнала про grep - умница, бери с полки пирожок, радость, счастья, обнимашки. А вот если парнеь - грусть, печаль, конечно лучше поздно чем никогда, но чего же ты так тупил все это время? =)
<AlexGluck> кста сакри спс если бы не ты я бы даж не думал коньки поставить, а значит не решил бы проблему с ярлыками рабочего стола
<Alagos> Проблема с ярлыками?
<AlexGluck> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=226580.0
<Alagos> alt + F2 решает)
<AlexGluck> чё даёт альт+ф2?
<Alagos> Быстрый запуск)
<tagezi> ярлыки рабочего стола - зло
<Alagos> tagezi: яростно плюсую =)
<AlexGluck> фи фи фи фи быстрый запуск зло
<Alagos> *рука лицо*
<tagezi> у любого маломальски думающего человека на рабочем столе идеальная чистота )
<AlexGluck> а ярлычки планктону нужны
<tagezi> как в том ролике: я это 8 лет выстраивал )
<AlexGluck> super+R решает если сразу на терминал поставить вообще рулит
<Alagos> И что же он решает?
<AlexGluck> никаких быстрых запусков фи фи фи
<AlexGluck> ваши быстрые запуски
<AlexGluck> только консоль только хардкор
<tagezi> Alagos: у него крыса.. он мучается
<AlexGluck> у меня крыса я доволен как слон, кроме одной кнопки
<tagezi> хотя у артуса крыса и он не мучается с ярлыками и кнопками
 * tagezi не помнит в ласкочке дильфина и в крысе ласточку )
<AlexGluck> ему по барабану на направление кнопки если она эстетична и функциональна
<AlexGluck> а мне нет, я задрот
<AlexGluck> я теперь хочу чтобы кнопка смотрела в любую сторону которую я пожелаю
<AlexGluck> а проблема с ярлыками была из-за того что бук и разные разрешения экрана
<Alagos> Ужс...
<Alagos> alt + ctlr + F2 и все, никаких ярлыков :-)
<tagezi> не, хуже
<AlexGluck> alt + ctlr + F1
<tagezi> нафига люди с винды уходят?
<AlexGluck> так я готовлю для офиса винешний вид
<tagezi> там нормальненько так, всегда всё на рабочий стол можно сохранить.. до консоли не дотянуться, вирусов полно, троянов - домашние животные, всётаки
<tagezi> а тут.. всё как у людей, ярлыки - не нужны, вирусов -нет, консоль под боком
<Sacri> <Alagos>: с какой целью вы интересуетесь?
<tagezi> Sacri: пивом хочет напоить
<Sacri> я не пью
<tagezi> Alagos: язвеник - значит мальчик
<Sacri> вобщем бида такова: без прав на запись своих конфигов и кэшей почти ни одна фигня не запускается
<Alagos> tagezi: пьяный мужчина - несчастная жертва, пьяная женщина - лёгкая добыча :-)
<Sacri> как минимум бровзеры показывают еррор чисто от нехватки прав на запись
<Alagos> Sacri: и что тебя в этом удивляет? :-)
<Sacri> мне не удевляет, меня ввергает в негодование
<Alagos> Sacri: негодование? Если программа не может сохранить данные - как по твоему её работать? :-)
<Alagos> ей*
<Sacri> в рид-онди
<Sacri> поработала и пошла дальше по своим делам
<Sacri> и после себя никакого срача не оставила
<tagezi> сделай скрипт, который будет смотреть какая прога завершила работу и приберать за ней
<tagezi> в чом проблемма
<Sacri> ну вот зачем фаерфоксу права на запись в ~/.gnome ?
<tagezi> а нафига ваще фаерфокс?
<Sacri> проблема в том, что я хочу одним костылём решить все проблемы, но придётся делать иначе
<Sacri> а хуле бы и не фаерфокс?
<Sacri> хрум так же себя ведёт
<AlexGluck> Мне вот интересно как заставить атом н455 и гма 3600 воспроизводить 1280х720 в ютубе без тормозов?
<tagezi> матом заканчивай выражаться
<Sacri> есть бровзеры, которые без записи могут пахать?
<Sacri> у меня на n270 работает норм
<tagezi> у меня он в гном не лазит, ибо папки такой нет ваще
<Sacri> на хабре ман был
<Sacri> а у меня лазиит
<Sacri> 23, 12.04, юнити
<AlexGluck> что за цифра 23?
<Sacri> порядковый номер лисы
<Sacri> значит мне остаётся только прибивать ~ и перезаписывать её из талона кажды раз между вводом пароля и стартом сеанса
<andrex> @kban Sacri мат бан на час
<AlexGluck> Поправка на ветер: как заставить атом н450 и GMA 3150 воспроизводить видео 720р на ютубе без тормозов?
<andrex> никак
<AlexGluck> а в винде можно:(
<tagezi> f gjxtve ns dbyljq yt gjkmpetimcz&
<tagezi> а почему ты виндой не пользуешься?
<AlexGluck> потому что я не мазохист
<tagezi> ну вот тогда и не гунди )
<andrex> а почему если виндой пользуешся то мазохист?
<AlexGluck> она там вся тормозит как тормоз, эта самая винда
<andrex> больше пол планеты мазохисты :D
<tagezi> да ваще.. одна сплошная психушка )
<AlexGluck> Как можно изменить частоту процессора из ос линукс?
<andrex> !cpufreq
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cpufreq'
<andrex> ну вобщем им
<AlexGluck> он выше 1.6 не пускает
<andrex> аа тебе разгон нужен...
<AlexGluck> ага:)
<andrex> дуй на оверклокерс
<andrex> мы вредные советы не даем
<andrex> а вобще ща в некоторых нетбуках есть утилиты в биосе для разгона, правда нужно клокер знать какой иначе гемор будет и да часто начинает отваливатся разная переферия при разгоне, да и толку мало будет тока грецо станет как
<andrex> утюг
<AlexGluck> во классная статья http://habrahabr.ru/post/152056/
<andrex> а вобще твой проц до 2.1 ггц гоницо
<[Raiden]> какой проц?
<AlexGluck> Поправка на ветер: как заставить атом н450 и GMA 3150 воспроизводить видео 720р на ютубе без тормозов?
<[Raiden]> либо никак, либо надо читать  можно ли прикрутить декодинг этой штукой к флэшу
<AlexGluck> когда я 480р включаю 2 потока на 100% загружены и видео тормозит
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: через авито ру продавай, покупай планшет с андройдом и смотри хоть 1080п.
<AlexGluck> х86 проц на арм менять?
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<AlexGluck> не спс, софта не найду
<AlexGluck> я хочу машинку универсалку за 3 копейки:)
<[Raiden]> зато озвученная задача будет работать и игр тысячи
<AlexGluck> я не играю
<andrex> ну вот тебе универсальный немогутор за 3 копейки)
<andrex> печатай батько)
<[Raiden]> Разгонять эот проц я думаю особого смысла нет, надо читать про декодинг видеокартой, если он возможен.
<AlexGluck> на 3150 нет никакой инфы о декодинге
<andrex> она встроиная ничего тамаа не возможно) причем на атоме
<AlexGluck> тема такая, фулХД тянет машина на особых кодеках и плеере
<andrex> недобуки зло
<AlexGluck> а флеш видео не тянет
<andrex> ессно
<[Raiden]> тогда всё, несовместимая с жизнью железка стала ещё более несовместима со временем. Надо менять )
<andrex> во флеше аппаратное ускорение юзается причем оно скаких то пор не отрубается а видео в хд я и на худшем смотрел компе через mplayer
<AlexGluck> я туплю, я в влц буду передавать флэш поток и смотреть по человечески в 720р без проблем!
<andrex> наивный)
<AlexGluck> даже 1080р можно попробовать!
<AlexGluck> а я вот сделаю и вам будет завидно:P
<[Raiden]> А попробуйте поставить smtube с smplayer и просмотреть там.
<[Raiden]> т.е. получится как раз ютуб через мплейер
<AlexGluck> E: Не удалось найти пакет smtube
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck:  значит надо подключать ппа со свежей версией смплейера
<andrex> нужно подрубать медибунту
<andrex> и мплеер2
<[Raiden]> ссылка тут http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/ru/downloads
<AlexGluck> для начало я сначало скачаю флэш видео в разных разрешениях и проиграю его в мплеере
<[Raiden]> второй мплейер тоже можно попробовать, он с ним тоже работает
<[Raiden]> за 3 копейки быстрый относительно комп можно кстати на той же авите найти. Какой-нить 3-5 летний десктоп.
<[Raiden]> не за 3 коенчно, но...
<AlexGluck> ага я уже заплатил 4 года назад 3 копейки за бук
<[Raiden]> нетбук это лажа, уж простите.
<[Raiden]> как вириант, можно поставить туда вин хп или вин8 и посмотреть как там флэш лагает или нет. Если нет, оставить
<[Raiden]> вин7 получится потяжелей
<AlexGluck> хр есть 720р в потплеере играет без тормозов
<Alagos> А на html5 не тянет ютуб?
<AlexGluck> ща через 5 минут узнаем как какое видео смплеер тянет
<[Raiden]> в общем 1 ядерный атом и видеокарта от интел - это печально.  будет возможность избавиться - избавляйся.
<AlexGluck> ни за что. халявное железо которое уже сейчас не жалко спалить в тестах это хорошо
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> флэш в лине всегда будет больше грузить. Его развитие вообще кончилось. К одной и той же версии секурити багфиксы выходят иногда и всё.
<[Raiden]> ...чем на винде.
<[Raiden]> Хотя... гуглхром  имеет встроенный флэш более новый. Не путать с хромиум.
<[Raiden]> всё, началось http://lenta.ru/news/2013/08/07/first/
<AlexGluck> 480р тянет без проблем, жду пока 720 и 1080 скачаются
<AlexGluck> выше 280р не тянет никак ничто
<[Raiden]> Сходи лучше погуляй, лето кончится уже скоро.
<AlexGluck> мы с мужиками едем кататься через 4 часа
<Alagos> Поставь ютуб на закачку и на пляж :-)
<[Raiden]> заставить это шустро работать примерно то же что провернуть фарш назад.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: на башорог)
<AlexGluck> да уж выше 480р ничего не воспроизводит:(
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Alagos> tagezi: failed! =)
<AlexGluck> очумелые ручки! http://habrahabr.ru/post/89862/
<[Raiden]> в некоторых нетбуках есть такая плата.
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> Alagos: сглазил
<Alagos> tagezi: successes )
<tagezi> нифига у тебя часик =)
<Alagos> Где? :-)
<tagezi> [13:14:52] <andrex> @kban Sacri мат бан на час
<tagezi> [16:58:55] *** Mode #ubuntu-ru -bo *!~Sacriiii@95-28-0-201.broadband.corbina.ru andrex by andrexм
<Alagos> tagezi: и на сколько он ей бан дал? Перманент? =)
<andrex> Alagos, навечно потом снял)
<tagezi> ура я победил )
<andrex> рак, спид нацистов etc?
<tagezi> флешки - это что-то страшное, каждый раз приходиться что-то новое изучать )
<Alagos> andrex: ты хотел лишить нас девочки на канале! И не стыдно тебе? :-)
<Alagos> tagezi: и что на этот раз?
<artus> накол девочек
<artus> :D
<Alagos> artus: хорошо тебе говорить, ты женат :-)
<tagezi> я тоже )
<artus> Alagos, дурак, пичально жеж :D
<tagezi> зачем нам девочки ))
<Alagos> Можешь каждую ночь жену на свой кол садить - и ничего тебе за это не будет :-0
<Alagos> Зачем девочки? Все очень просто. У них есть сиськи ^_^
<artus> ану прекращай панимаш тут все тайны камасутры расписывать :D
<artus> andrex, тыче за порядком не следиш?
<tagezi> Alagos: я кубунту с флехи ставил, она сделала раздел, и четырёх гиговая флешка привратилась в 900 метровую + 200 килобайт, а в консольку при форматировании стала ругаться что типа она его не понимает
<Alagos> tagezi: не понимает такой маленький раздел? Обиделась что ты зажал еще 3 гига? Флешка - девочка. Что с неё взять? :-)
<tagezi> не, там какойто ужасный гпартед был
<tagezi> на этой флешке.. ну как всегда.. вроде всё красиво, а потом лечишься долго, после этих девочек )
<Alagos> tagezi: он няшный, ты чего? :-)
<Alagos> tagezi: плохая девочка у тебя... У нормальных ребят здоровые флешки, а у тебя больная чем-то... Хотя чего еще можно ожидать от девочки, купленной за деньги? :-)
<tagezi> ну, может он и няшный.. но мне нужна 4 гига одним разделом, а не двумя, одним 900 метров, вторым 200 килобайт )) причем только маленький виден в винде )
<Alagos> tagezi: а винда тут при чем? :-)
<Alagos> tagezi: поставь kubuntu и отформать влешку в fat32 или ntfs)
<tagezi> Alagos: я видать плохой рассказчик, ты ниыига не понял )
<tagezi> ы=ф
<Alagos> tagezi: зато я тебе искренне посочувствовал :-)
<Alagos> tagezi: как в анекдоте. Да, это не попугай и он не говорит, но зато как внимательно слушает! =)
<Sacri> и вот я возвращаюсь
<Sacri> снова посоветоваться:
<Sacri> как в нжинксе для разных сайтов сделать разные значения опций php?
<Sacri> нжинкс стоит под убунтой
<UNIm95> Sacri:nginx как прокся к апачу?
<Sacri> нет, нгинкс как нгинкс
<Sacri> и пхп-фпм как пхп
<Sacri> и поидее там как-то в конфиге сайта можно написать, но вот как – я не в курсе Т_Т
<Sacri> и ещё мускуль есть
<UNIm95> тогда хз.
<Sacri> Т_Т
<Sacri> а мне всего-то надо сделать разный аплоад лимит для разных доменов
<Sacri> мм.. кстати, а почему может так получиться, что я в конфиге нжинкса пишу "listen 8080;", а по :8080 он сайт не отдаёт
<tagezi> Sacri: а ты англиский знаешь?
 * Sacri уже нашла ошибку
 * Sacri сама дура
<Sacri> опечатка в конфиге просто была
<Sacri> ^_^
<[Raiden]> надо же, 37. Давно не видел тут народу больше 36
<tagezi> 35
<tagezi> 2 бота
<[Raiden]> Ну я их считал в обоих случаях
 * tagezi гордиться
<[Raiden]> может оказаться что их тут больше )
<tagezi> может.. хотя не понимаю зачем сюда ботов заводить.. и зачем висеть просто так
<tagezi> ну всмысле, месяцами весеть просто так
<SergeyIT> вот Антомад здесь давно висит, бот наверно
<SergeyIT> а самый страшный бот - это Зеленый )
<tagezi> ну он Грин просыпаеться иногда.. раз в 3 года, смотрит и засыпает опять )
<Sacri> *тся
<tagezi> Sacri: я коректорам зп не выдаю )
<tagezi> рр* ?
<Sacri> рр
<Sacri> просто пиши грамотней и всё будет хорошо
<tagezi> вот.. рычит ещё )
 * Sacri roaring a little
<Sacri> кстати, а как там в этой убунте положено запускать скрипт после ввода пароля, но перед запуском сеанса ?
<SergeyIT> Sacri, а где , ?
<Sacri> что а где?
<SergeyIT> Sacri, запятая
<Sacri> запятые там, где надо
<[Raiden]> Я уж и не помню как.У кого там юнити, скажите как редактор автозагрузки зовется
<Sacri> автоматически запускаемые приложения
<[Raiden]> ну вот значи там
<Sacri> мм.. это разве перед стартом сессии?
<[Raiden]> если вопрос был про гуи
<[Raiden]> Sacri: вопрос тогда переделай как-нибудь. Я немног оне понимаю как может быть до ссессии после логина
<Sacri> ну так: пароль ввёл, чёрный экран, скрипт выполнился, пошли обои показываться
<SergeyIT> Sacri, изучай http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%91%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<[Raiden]> Sacri: в юнити наверное только если в bashrc засунуть или profile
<[Raiden]> byfxt dsgjkyztncz dj dhtvz pfuheprb ghjabkz? f yt lj
<[Raiden]> иначе во время загрузки профиля, а не до
<[Raiden]> От де может немного зависеть. Например в кде ест ьвыбор  до или во время  или при выгрузке.
<[Raiden]> думаю только в нём это реализовано
<[Raiden]> но могу ошибаться
<[Raiden]> я по парку сча гулял в мск. Куча грибов. Надо будет поехать пособират ькуда-нибудь.
<[Raiden]> оффтопик моде офф )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у нас на даче уже недели 2 как маслят навалом
<failmaster> господа, может ли кто-то пролить свет на мою ситуацию с 13.04 под люксом, в 12 04 всё работало и не работает теперь вот как: имеем свежеустановленный 13.04 сервер / зашифрован, целью конечной является полностью зашифрованный инстанс по ключ-файлу на съёмном
<failmaster> носителе с загрузчиком
<failmaster> cryptsetup при update-initramfs меня предупреждает: warning target sda1_crypt uses a key file, skipped
<failmaster> что по всем симптомам после ребута сделает из инстанса кирпич
<failmaster> перед тем как сделать это - я проверил на не-рут винтах, монтируются сами отлично по ключу
<failmaster> что делать-то?
<Sacri> мм..
<Sacri> то, что записано в автозагрузке убунты запускается не от рута же?
<failmaster> в "автозагрузке" это где?
<Sacri> пуск->автоматически запускаемые приложения
<[Raiden]> Sacri: от юзера
<Sacri> тогда я немног в ступоре
<Sacri> $nano .autorun
<Sacri> пишу туда rm -rf ~/
<Sacri> даю ему +х
<failmaster> и не работает, да?
<Sacri> човнаю на рут:рут
<Sacri> делаю goa-w
<[Raiden]> и чего?
<Sacri> и будучи запущеным автостартом он сносит и этот скрипт тоже
<tagezi> и чо?
<Sacri> хотя он рут:рут и прав на запись нет даже у рута
<Sacri> ну и вот интересно, почему
<Sacri> юзер же не должен сносить файлик рута
<Sacri> где бы тот ни лежал
<[Raiden]> мне лень пробовать )
<failmaster> ну ты рутом рута сносишь
<failmaster> или нет
<Sacri> ну если он не от рута запускается, то не должно же
<failmaster> chmod 0400 сделай и запускай от рута
<Sacri> или таки юзер может себе просто любой скрипт дописать в этот автозапуск и гонять что угодно от рута?
<failmaster> не, не слуай ми, я дурак
<[Raiden]> впиши туда создание файла и посмотрим кто ег овладелец потом
<[Raiden]> tuco ~/test1
<[Raiden]> touch
<Sacri> тож вариант
<Sacri> проверила иначе
<Sacri> сделала просто из консоли rm -rf .autorun
<Sacri> от юзера
<Sacri> и он грохнул файлик
<Sacri> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root    root
<Sacri> был файлик
<Sacri> и нет его
<Sacri> чяднт?
<failmaster> так не бывает
<Sacri> $ uname -a
<Sacri> Linux GUBka 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:18:19 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sacri> touch .autorun
<Sacri> sudo chown root:root .autorun
<Sacri> rm .autorun
<Sacri> y
<Sacri> и нет его
<Sacri> ШОЗАХРЕНЬ?
<Sacri> так ведь не бывает
<failmaster> Sacri, id
<failmaster> ls -la .autorun
<failmaster> ребята, что мне делать с кирпичём потенциальным момим?
<failmaster> помогите плз я устал баги собирать 2 дня подряд, что в дебиане, что в неграх этих
<Sacri> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root    root     76 авг.   7 21:10  .autorun
<failmaster> id
<Sacri> что id ?
<failmaster> `id`
 * Sacri не совсем понимает
<failmaster> команда
<failmaster> что показует
<Sacri> uid=1002(watcher) gid=1003(watcher) группы=1003(watcher),112(nopasswdlogin)
<failmaster> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 Aug  7 21:46 test
<failmaster> uid=1001(maintainance) gid=1001(maintainance) groups=1001(maintainance)
<failmaster> rm: cannot remove ‘test’: Operation not permitted
<failmaster> извините, не верю
<failmaster> а даже если - то всё сломано лол
<Sacri> сама не верю
<Sacri> но так оно и работает
<Sacri> ппц
<failmaster> нет, оно так не работает
<failmaster> кто-то штурвал сломал либо
<Sacri> как можно так сломать убунту, чтобы она от юзера рутовые файлы удаляла
<Sacri> ?
<failmaster> расскажи
<Sacri> дык не ломала
<Sacri> 12.04 стоит, обновлённая
<baronos> Погляди может уже под рутом сидишь.
<failmaster> дык нет вон говорит не под рутом )
<failmaster> хотя по факту разницы уже никакой
<Sacri> от моего юзера мне не даёт удалять рутовые файлы
<Sacri> а от нового даёт
<baronos> Сегодня девушка выезжала с парковки крузак тоже не видела, а он в два раза больше её витца.
<failmaster> может ли кто-то пролить свет на мою ситуацию с 13.04 под люксом, в 12 04 всё работало и не работает теперь вот как: имеем свежеустановленный 13.04 сервер / зашифрован, целью конечной является полностью зашифрованный инстанс по ключ-файлу на съёмном носителе
<failmaster> с загрузчиком, cryptsetup при update-initramfs меня предупреждает: warning target sda1_crypt uses a key file, skipped
<failmaster> но всё работает с другими дисками в системе по этой же схеме
<failmaster> и работало в 12.04
<failmaster> какие варианты могут быть?
<failmaster> я 2 дня собираю баги на дебиане и убунте, сжальтесь, люди добрые
<[Raiden]> failmaster: а не шифровал, пиши на форум.
<baronos> Скоро на дебиан сервера переводить надо будет. Забросит каноникал серверные выпуски. Она на мобильной платформе больше заработает)
<[Raiden]> или тренируйся в виртуалке
<failmaster> [Raiden], форумы похекали, я не хочу туда писать
<failmaster> я тренировался на реальных коробках и на своём ноуте
<failmaster> но на 13.04 ситуация иная
<SergeyIT> сервер 13.04 - какой смысл?
<failmaster> никакого, но уже поздно
<failmaster> к сожалению всё настроено
<[Raiden]> а я бы попробовал. На форуме явно больше людей чем тут.
<failmaster> да мне в трёх сетках на двух языках никто ничего сказать не может
<SergeyIT> значит ссзб
<failmaster> кроме того что "попробуй снести 13.04" или "откажись от шифрования"
<failmaster> что это за коммунити такое )
<[Raiden]> для начала собери вывод софта и погугли. МОжет это решено уже 10 раз. А ты нас тут мачаешь
<failmaster> я погуглил и не решено
<failmaster> и тянется шлейф с 2010го года
<[Raiden]> Тогда пиши на форум и жди у моря погоды... Ответа.
<failmaster> а баг репорт старый перенесли на лаунчпаде в раздел ответов на вопросы по саппорту
 * SergeyIT сервер еще на 10.04 использует...
<failmaster> с подачи человека, который ни разу не видел чтобы это работал и по его субъективному мнению "и не должно"
<[Raiden]> зачем кстати корень шифровать? что там может быть ценного?
<failmaster> то есть ты считаешь что в шифровании корня нет смысла
<[Raiden]> хэши паролей если только
<failmaster> и ключ твой никто не уведёт
<[Raiden]> ну может и есть. Я не знаю.
<failmaster> да 146% есть
<failmaster> просто надо пораскинуть
<[Raiden]> ну если 146, тогда верю )
<failmaster> почитать эту попсу evil maid
<failmaster> попробовать самому поуводить ключики
<[Raiden]> а гугльни типа: ubuntu 13.04 how to encrypt root
<[Raiden]> может вылезить чего
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так
<failmaster> да, куча барахла вылезет
<failmaster> о том как рут по пассу шифровать, а остальное по ключу на руте
<failmaster> 99% такого
<failmaster> либо же уже депрекейтед решения на основе самописных скриптов-обработчиков участие принимающих в авторизации
<[Raiden]> как минимум вылез линк на форум http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137909 ,  я правда не читал )
<failmaster> что сделает 13.04 в роли серевера не таким уж идиотским решением по сравнению с реализацией
<[Raiden]> о, там линк на баг )
<failmaster> во-первых нет lvm, во-вторых сетап завершён
<failmaster> баг по инсталятору который не использовался
<failmaster> и вообще не имеет отношения
<[Raiden]> вот какое-то руководство. Разбивку в стиле лвм думаю можно пропустить
<[Raiden]> http://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/
<[Raiden]> там правда не 13.04
<failmaster> [Raiden], шифруется по паролю, моя задача - ключи
<failmaster> и только один слот с ключём
<failmaster> совсем уже дегрод стал чё щё :/
<failmaster> [Raiden], в люксе этом для авторизации единовременно может быть использовано несколько слотов
<failmaster> в идеале, когда всё работает
<failmaster> без всяких шаманств легко можно сделать пасс+ключик
<failmaster> если ключика нет - воодишь пасс, иначе же ребут проходит без интерактивных промтов
<failmaster> во-первых это перестало работать
<failmaster> во-вторых хоть на других дисках в системе это и работает, по какой-то причине именно / кочевряжится
<failmaster> и по такому ворненгу от cryptsetup принимая во внимание гугл я перезагружусь в кирпич
<[Raiden]> если в 12.х работало - шифрани в 12.х и обнови до 13.04 ) Это последня идея и я пошел искать себе кино
<failmaster> однако, конкретно то что настроено сейчас работало в 12.04
<failmaster> уже поздно для этой идеи, потому что уже всё настроено и работает
<failmaster> и я не думал что 3-4 года подряд можно наступать на одни и те же грабли до бесконечности
<failmaster> если сносить буду - то от убунты откажусь вообще, смысла мало, потому что та же картина в дебиане, однако там за счёт особенностей процесса мейнтейна пакетов я буду реже наступать на такое
<[Raiden]> ты не дооцениваешь гну\линукс. В гноме таскать окн ои показывть меню по драг энд дропу в наутилусе - один и тот же хотвей
<[Raiden]> и так 15 лет +-
<failmaster> меня иксы мало интересуют
<failmaster> это ли нукс
<[Raiden]> Ну шутка на тему долгих багов )
<failmaster> да, но только этот баг делает кирпич
<failmaster> как и баг в дебиане с ps/2 клавой из-за невключённого в initrd драйвера усб
<failmaster> и ты сидишь как мудак перед промтом после первого же рестарта
<[Raiden]> )))
<failmaster> и начинаешь думать где тебе взять ps/2 клавиатуру
<failmaster> такое там повторяется с 2010 тоже по сегодняшний день
<failmaster> вчера устал от дебиана думал что коли в 12.04 пахало, должно в 13.04 тоже
<failmaster> но нет
<[Raiden]> А тебя только дебианвей интересует? Может тебе попробовать себя в федоре или опенсусе каком-нибудь )
<failmaster> и все мне говорят вот не первый день что надо пробовать другое, а когда я приду с проблемой из другого, мне скажут ставь первое
<failmaster> федора шляпа унылая
<[Raiden]> Хотя конечно прыгать от проблем по дистрам не ест ьхорошо
<failmaster> бывали случаи когда они протягивали локалрут баги по сесурити из-за отката
<failmaster> и не упоминали об этом
<failmaster> и уже давно спревшие одей сплоеты
<failmaster> работали только на федоре
<Sacri> но за пределами /home/watcher такого безобразия не работает
<failmaster> на ядрах, на которых в других дистрах не работало
<Sacri> вынесла поглубже и вроде норм
<failmaster> есть куча аргументов против, но они все исходят от субъективного видения контекста ситуаций
<failmaster> так или иначе мне просто становится любопытно когда мне по делу кто-то что-то скажет
<failmaster> потому что писать баг репорты одни и те же - это только себе в ущерб, потому что они уже все были
<[Raiden]> 39 аднака, аншлаг
<foxvlad> добрые люди помогите не могу запустить dhcp http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959884/
<foxvlad> привет, есть кто живой
<foxvlad> ?
<Alagos> foxvlad: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C/dhcp
<foxvlad> мои сообщения видно?
<failmaster> всё видно тебе ответили даже <Alagos> foxvlad: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C/dhcp
<SergeyIT> так все вроде написано
<failmaster> кто бы мне что ответил )
<failmaster> борясь с неловкостью по поводу того какой я аникейщик - написал комментарий в старый багрепорт :/
<Alagos> foxvlad: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C/dhcp
<foxvlad> SergeyIT: да там все написано
<Alagos> failmaster: а у тебя что?
<foxvlad> SergeyIT: я все настроил тока не запукается он
<foxvlad> ругаеться
<failmaster> может ли кто-то пролить свет на мою ситуацию с 13.04 под люксом, в 12 04 всё работало и не работает теперь вот как: имеем свежеустановленный 13.04 сервер / зашифрован, целью конечной является полностью зашифрованный инстанс по ключ-файлу на съёмном носителе
<failmaster> с загрузчиком, cryptsetup при update-initramfs меня предупреждает: warning target sda1_crypt uses a key file, skipped
<Alagos> С чего ты это взял?
<Alagos> Тебе же написано что процесс запущен!
<failmaster> но всё работает с другими дисками в системе по этой же схеме и работало ы 12.04
<failmaster> Alagos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18
<failmaster> на кривом же английском
<foxvlad> Alagos: блин туплю это до этого он мне писал что не запустился, ща попробую проверить
<Alagos> Я бы сделал виртуалку под 12.04, слил дату из рездела, переформатил его и залил бы дату заново
<failmaster> Alagos, я просто реально 2 дня подряд собираю одни баги
<failmaster> 12.04 потерян в результате запланированного уничтожения носителя
<failmaster> я уже понял что зря дотронулся до 13.04
<failmaster> а до этого я лукался ставить wheezy, собрал баг с установщиком хороший такой прям, а потом собрал баг со сгенерирванным initramfs образом, где отсутствовал драйвер для usb и клавиатура соответственно нужна была ps/2
<foxvlad> Alagos: а подскажите еще пожалуйста, с виртуалки все настройки системы на реальную можно перенести, никогда не делал так?
<failmaster> цирк по синусоиде постоянно происходит весь этот от релизов к релизам
<failmaster> и за 2 дня по делу в двух сетках мне не посоветовали ничего и куча есть упоминаний в гугле, где разная судьба ждала баг репорты
<failmaster> у коммунити похожу можно только спрашивать вещи из разряда "какой у меня wi-fi модуль?"
<failmaster> иначе же ты остаёшься один-на-один
<Alagos> foxvlad: скопировать конфиг-файлы хомяка а еще можно сделать список установленного софта. Ну почти все можно перенести.
<Alagos> failmaster: это системный раздел?
<failmaster> Alagos, да, /
<failmaster> там в комменте расписаны точки монтирования
<flydragoon> Привет! Столкнулся с такой фигней - зашифровал диск в cryptosetup, прописал, как нужно в crypttab, а он, гад, не исполняется при загрузке!
<failmaster> flydragoon, по паролю авторизация?
<failmaster> что пишет?
<flydragoon> по файлу
<failmaster> добро пожаловать в клуб
<flydragoon> так ведь ничего и не пишет
<flydragoon> спасибо!
<failmaster> flydragoon, это системный раздел?
<flydragoon> нет
<failmaster> да у меня схожие проблемы
<failmaster> flydragoon, initramfs-update делал?
<flydragoon> делал
<failmaster> что в /etc/crypttab?
<flydragoon> сейчас скопирую
<failmaster> flydragoon, pastebin.com
<flydragoon> Docs /dev/disk/by-uuid/553ec9ce-e7d7-4506-9991-bf262c15a51f /dev/disk/by-label/ID:/my.key luks,keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/passdev
<flydragoon> одной строкой
<failmaster> flydragoon, 12.04?
<flydragoon> при этом на момент загрузки этот путь существует
<flydragoon> да
<failmaster> flydragoon, /dev/disk/by-label/ID:/my.key на съёмном носителе, так?
<flydragoon> так
<failmaster> вообще я клал его рядом с загрузчиком и достаточно прописать /boot/key без keyscript
<failmaster> загрузчик ведь нет смысла с ключами держать на несъёмном носителе по соображениям безопасности
<Alagos> failmaster: а ты содержимое этого своего системного раздела читать можешь?
<failmaster> Alagos, он сейчас смонтирован
<failmaster> flydragoon, sdb1_crypt UUID=85baac75-dae4-4807-98dd-65d17d0c66f4 /boot/key luks
<failmaster> так пашет
<failmaster> flydragoon, в твоём же случае (какой бы он на деле ни был) надо ещё обратить возможнл внимание на /etc/default/cryptdisks
<flydragoon> да вот что-то очкую я с этим загрузчиком дело иметь - еле уговорил установиться. Сколько места нужно ему, кстати?
<failmaster> но если у тебя загрузчик на месте и ты его не снимаешь с тачки - это риски
<failmaster> какие? https://www.wzdftpd.net/blog/index.php?post/2009/10/28/44-implementing-the-evil-maid-attack-on-linux-with-luks
<Alagos> Что же вы там шифруете такое? :-)
<failmaster> ну кто что, стандартный отмаз - 1ое августа прошло
<failmaster> ещё один - бэкапы
<failmaster> )))
<flydragoon> я как подумал - конечную инфу зашифрую только и будет
<flydragoon> без ключа и без свопа - что там сделать можно после выключения?
<failmaster> flydragoon, моя планирует ещё ksplice
<flydragoon> это для меня пока лишь ругательство  )))
<failmaster> батарейку с биоса дёргаешь, делаешь себе приблуду на брелке чтобы всегда в руке была и в случае чего загрузчик пускаешь по приблуде уничтожающей в нём всё живое
<failmaster> потом тебя дяди в гражданском поймают когда за продуктами пойдёшь, поведут тебя домой
<failmaster> устанут бить и вбросят детского тебе на винты
<failmaster> и будут колоть
<failmaster> но ты не ведись, потому что в тюрьме всем на самом деле всё равно если это не пресс-хата
<failmaster> главное что ты не такой
<failmaster> лол
<Alagos> Мораль? Зачем заниматься любовью с шифрованием? :-)
<flydragoon> кстати, да, могут сбросить
<failmaster> чтобы круто было
<failmaster> как в кино же
<flydragoon> сейчас подумаю-подумаю, да и уберу шифрование ))))
<Alagos> Так если у тебя есть доступ к данным на системном диске - сделай DD в файл и можно переинсталить систему будет :-)
<flydragoon> системного?
<Alagos> Или если это домашняя - просто переинсталить, не форматируя хомяк
<failmaster> Alagos, да вот хотелось бы избежать, очень в плане физической организации неудобно это делать вс
<failmaster> Alagos, не, речь идёт именно про /
<failmaster> потому что другие девайсы робят ок
<failmaster> и монтируются по задуманной схеме
<failmaster> для меня на самом деле сюрприз нормальный был под конец движухи
<Alagos> Я не шарю, завтра буду на работе - спрошу у кореша-программиста, он тоже шифрует даже туалетную бумагу.
<failmaster> что / я не могу также пускать
<foxvlad> блин не хочет он присваивать ip не может dhcp мешать ISPconfig , вчера без него ставил все работало
<failmaster> офигенный кореш, можно ему доверять смотреть фотки со своей женой, у него уже нет совести наверняка
<failmaster> как и у хозяина прокси-сервера :D
<flydragoon> )))
<foxvlad> Alagos: failmaster: не подскажите куда копать
<foxvlad> ?
<failmaster> foxvlad, да я чёт не особо шарю, dhcp не безопасен, вдруг кто ПРОНИК
<failmaster> а тут ему на блюде
<failmaster> :D
<flydragoon> в подсетке один DHCP?
<failmaster> у меня по квартире впн и пптп
<foxvlad> flydragoon: да один, я вырубаю второй на роутере
<flydragoon> а диапазоны адресов ограничили?
<failmaster> foxvlad, а покажи конфиги
<flydragoon> упс, сплю уже
<failmaster> foxvlad, /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<flydragoon> пойду и правда, полвторого у нас
<foxvlad> flydragoon: ща подключаюсь
<flydragoon> всего!
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960005/
<foxvlad> +flydragoon, да помоемому дело не в конфиге
<failmaster> foxvlad, 192.168.1.254 действительно шлюз?
<failmaster> foxvlad, прибей dhclient и запусти dhclient interface#
<failmaster> и покажи /var/log/syslog
<foxvlad> +flydragoon, да нет это я уже дефолтный тыкнул, все равно он не присваивает такой шлюз компам
<failmaster> он же должен на клиентской тачке что-то делать
<failmaster> только наверное могут возникнуть какие-то несуразности с нетворк менеджером, он постоянно кажется интерфейсы дёргает, у меня его нет, но имей ввиду
<foxvlad> failmaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960030/
<failmaster> foxvlad, cat /var/log/syslog |grep -i dhclient
<failmaster> не видать его ведь
<artus> чеза кипиш?
<foxvlad> failmaster: просто я вчера сначало поднял dhcp потом DNS а потом ISPConfig, выдавал IP но ДНС не работал нормально, сегодня поставил ISPConfig потом DHCP теперь не выдают апи
<failmaster> foxvlad, погоди, у тебя есть сервак стало быть, на нём панель какая-то эта, dns и dhcp сервер
<failmaster> конфиг выглядит по крайней мере рабочим
<failmaster> стало быть нам надо посмотреть как так получается что клиент не получает ip от сервера
<failmaster> чтобы получить его клиенту надо запустить dhclient
<failmaster> который напишет что он делает в /var/log/syslog
<foxvlad> в панеле присутствует DNS и прочая лабуда, а dhcp нет,
<failmaster> поэтому чтобы лучше понимать в чём тут дело надо во-первых посмотреть запущен ли dhcp сервер
<failmaster> ps aux|grep -i isc
<failmaster> или apt-get install procinfo и далее socklist
<failmaster> или ещё как-то
<failmaster> убедились что запущен
<failmaster> если нет, смотрим на сервере в /var/lgo/syslog
<failmaster> log*
<failmaster> и начинаем разбираться, иначе, если всё хорошо
<failmaster> пробуем клиентом получить адрес dhclient eth0 например
<failmaster> и смотрим на клиентской стороне в syslog
<failmaster> так мы поймём получает ли ответ клиент вообще во-первых
<failmaster> а во-вторых, если получает, то почему что-то не работает
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960069/
<failmaster> если там аномалии - чешем репку
<foxvlad> получаеться не запущен
<failmaster> foxvlad, это точно весь список процессов?
<foxvlad> все что ваыдал на socklist
<failmaster> а в ps aux его точно нет?
<failmaster> если действительно нет - неси syslog
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960078/ - вот когда запускаю
<failmaster> foxvlad, `service isc-dhcp-server start`
<foxvlad> isc-dhcp-server start/running, process 26963
<failmaster> а вн 26867
<failmaster> в списке процессов значит есть?
<failmaster> один?
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5960083/
<failmaster> это список открытых сокетов
<failmaster> список процессов можно забрать командой ps
<failmaster> например ps aux
<failmaster> если не удобно - htop
<foxvlad> failmaster: чета не найду его в процесах
<failmaster> вощем надо с этим разобраться и он заработает
<failmaster> весь процесс его взлётов и падений видно из /var/log/syslog
<failmaster> просто внимательно полистай, глазами ищи isc и dhcp/dhcpd
<failmaster> там будет причина если он хотябы пытался
<foxvlad> failmaster: спаибо ща попробую, ты еще тут будешь пока?
<failmaster> фиг знает, но у тебя всё получится )
<foxvlad> failmaster: да уж
<failmaster> а у меня вот не получится походу
<foxvlad> failmaster: ну в процесах нет филтром отсеивал, он же не может как то по другому в процесах называться?
<failmaster> без того чтобы сперва прыгать вокруг initramfs браза
<failmaster> foxvlad, у меня нет его нигде и я настраивал его эпизодически чтобы сетевому оборудованию выдавать адреса когда перепрошиваешь
<failmaster> но оно будет dhc, isc, dhcp, dhcpd
<failmaster> в любом случае
<foxvlad> failmaster: слушай может ты что-то подскажешь, может мне вообще это по другому сделать надо
<failmaster> а что ты делаешь? )
<foxvlad> failmaster: у меня дома роутер для доступа в интернет, он же DHCP сервер, я на локальной машинке поднял веб сервачек для себя и два виртуальных хоста, из вне нормально сайты открывать, а вот внутри сети открываеться веб- морда роутера, вот из за этого я и сделал
<foxvlad>  свой днс и DHCP
<Delirium_> Люди, есть кто-нибудь живой?
<Alagos> не
<Delirium_> блииин.. что же делать?
<foxvlad> да уж мертво
<Alagos> что угодно)
<Delirium_> а я посощи попросить хотел
<Delirium_> *помощи
<foxvlad> Delirium_: да тут что-то как-то туго с этим
<Alagos> Ты бы лучше сразу сказал что у тебя и если кто-то сможет - поможет
<foxvlad> сам такой же
<foxvlad> но помогли
<foxvlad> кто чем смог
<foxvlad> всем СПАСИБО
<Alagos> foxvlad: я вот не могу понять куда именно ты ломишься и получаешь морду роутера? И зачем тебе dhcp если роутер сам раздает?
<foxvlad> Alagos: да уже справился, там очень долго объяснять, главное уже пашет
<Delirium_> Изначально: являюсь новичком в Linux. У есть только что установленная 13.04, и есть видеокарта Radeon hd 2400, пытался устанавливать драйвер для нее всеми способами что наколвырял в инете, но тщетно
<Delirium_> в конце концов появляется лишь картинка рабочего стола и разрешение не по монитору - никаких панелей, ничего
<Delirium_> после перезагрузки конечно же
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: закрытые дрова на 13.04 для этой видеокарты невозможно поставить. Только открытые, т.е. то что есть после устанвоки сразу.
<Alagos> foxvlad: мы тебя морально поддержали, главное что все вышло :-)
<Alagos> Delirium_: если с разрешением беда - надо XORG ковырять
<Delirium_> [Raiden]: значит жить мне все время с отвратительными графикой и тормозами?
<[Raiden]> да, примерно так.
<Alagos> xorg.conf
<Alagos> Если проц ок - то пусть на проце тянет
<Delirium_> Alagos: нету xorg.conf)
<[Raiden]> вообще в инетах пишут что открый драйвер для радеонов не такой уж тормозной. Не знаю правда как для 2400
<Delirium_> Alagos: что подразумевается под "на проце тянет"?
<[Raiden]> если это не ноутбук, советую откопать нвидию любого поколения. лучше конечно гф8ххх или новее.
<[Raiden]> а эту отдать кому-нить
<Alagos> Delirium_: если у тебя в процессор встроена обработка графики, как в intel - то проц сам может разруливать графику
<[Raiden]> Alagos: )
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: он предположил что у тебя есть другая видеокарта от интел, видимо
<Delirium_> [Raiden]: дык если после установки убунты сразу стоит открытый этот хороший драйвер, то непонятно почему у меня все жутко медленно)
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: )
<Delirium_> [Raiden]: я тоже так подумал но переспросил на вский)
<Delirium_> *всякий
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: советую откатится до состояния как после устанвоки и написать на фоурм в раздел про юнити или про железо.
<[Raiden]> Я личн очто-то ещё по этомй видеокарте не могу сказать
<foxvlad> блин связ оборвалась
<Delirium_> ксатати у меня еще есть встроенная в мать, но там тоже чип от AMD
<foxvlad> Спасибо всем за моральную поддержку
<Delirium_> foxvlad: держись)
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: каких времён?
<Delirium_> относительно старых, там сокет еще ам2
<Alagos> foxvlad: обращайся ;-)
<foxvlad> теперь осталось все что наворотил перенести с виртуальной машины на физическую и будет тогда мне счастье
<foxvlad> Alagos: за язык не кто не тянул :))
<Alagos> [Raiden]: нет, я говорил про обработки графики процессором, типа core i5, он у меня лучше nvidea 760 работал)
<Delirium_> Alagos: все об этом и подумали
<[Raiden]> Alagos: я сомневаюсь
<foxvlad> ладно всем спокойной ночи пойду, спать завтра на сутки заступать
<Alagos> foxvlad: удачи и приятных снов
<Delirium_> проц у меня вообще Athlon 4200 x2
<Alagos> Печаль
<Delirium_> печаль только то, что с графикой фигово.. я этот старенький комп специально реанимировал под эксперименты
<Alagos> Delirium_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<Alagos> А эту статейку ты видел?
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: Вот этот драйвер поддерживает , но...
<[Raiden]> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<[Raiden]> ...но в 13.04 возможно придётся откатывать xorg
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<SergeyIT> Delirium_, так и экспериментируй, в чем проблема то
<UNIm95> Delirium_: Откатись на 12.04
<UNIm95> в худшем случае
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: короче вот единственынй вариант их поставить и я не даю гарантий что станет лучше:
<[Raiden]> сча на пасу скину текст
<Alagos> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Alagos> Вот на лаунчпаде инструкция
<Alagos> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Alagos> sudo apt-get purge fglrx-amdcccle-legacy fglrx-legacy-dev fglrx-legacy
<Alagos> sudo rm -R /usr/lib/fglrx
<Alagos> sudo rm -R /usr/share/ati
<[Raiden]> , не, в приват кину )
<Alagos> Вот так затирали старые
<Delirium_> от максона я пробовал ставить
<[Raiden]> Delirium_: То что выше запостили с ланчпада возможно тоже сработает, т.к. там есть старая версия иксов, на этом ппа.
<[Raiden]> я правда не знаю устанвоятся они сами или нет
<[Raiden]> цена вопроса на саом деле 2т.р. или даже рубелй 500 если бу. И больше проблем с драйвером не будет.
<Alagos> В статье на help.ubuntu.com было описано как форсированно поставить даже если кидает эррор
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже был радеон в общем.
<[Raiden]> Я писал скрипт для быстрой смены блоб\опен. Т.к. одно работало на одном, другое на другом.
<[Raiden]> А потом надоело
<[Raiden]> но новые вообще фороникс тетсти с открытым драйвером и вроде ок там всё.
<Delirium_> всем спасибо, один из способом не пробовал.. будем ковырять
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  кинь и мне твой метод.
<[Raiden]> начни с ппа выше
<failmaster> может ли кто-то пролить свет на мою ситуацию с 13.04 под люксом, в 12 04 всё работало и не работает теперь вот как: имеем свежеустановленный 13.04 сервер / зашифрован, целью конечной является полностью зашифрованный инстанс по ключ-файлу на съёмном носителе
<failmaster> с загрузчиком, cryptsetup при update-initramfs меня предупреждает: warning target sda1_crypt uses a key file, skipped https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18
<[Raiden]> а н афорум всёравно писани. МОжет кто-о  донастраивает открытый драйвер.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  Мне не для себя а прозапас
<UNIm95> особенно момент с переключалкой открытый/проприетарный
<UNIm95> useall а ты откуда сидишь с IPv6?
<Alagos> failmaster: завтра напомни, я спрошу у кореша, он недавно занимался любовью с зашифрованными разделами
<failmaster> Alagos, хорошо, спасибо
<failmaster> постараюсь быть
<Alagos> failmaster: пока не за что :-)
<fr1lancer> Всем привет...
<AlexGluck> ку
<fr1lancer> Подскажите как установить ddccontrol три часа вожусь...
<AlexGluck> apt-get install ddcontrol :D
<fr1lancer> ммм
<fr1lancer> Мда
<fr1lancer> я репозиторий так и не нашел
<AlexGluck> я хз но давай вместе утилита мне нра:)
<fr1lancer> AlexGluck: http://tdkare.ru/sysadmin/index.php/Ddccontrol
<AlexGluck> ты деб пакет ищешь?
<fr1lancer> УЖЕ ДА
<fr1lancer> уже жа *
<AlexGluck> http://tdkare.ru/sysadmin/index.php/%D0%A5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%89%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2_linux
<fr1lancer> Что то не то
<AlexGluck> дебиан репозитарии
<AlexGluck> там есть пакет
<fr1lancer> Нету там
<AlexGluck> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35327469/ddccontrol_0.4.2-6ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<AlexGluck> вот
<AlexGluck> и если 32 бита http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35308593/ddccontrol_0.4.2-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fr1lancer> На зависимость ругается
<fr1lancer> libddccontrol0
<AlexGluck> подключай от 10.04 репы
<AlexGluck> там ведь нашли
<fr1lancer> Нашел
<AlexGluck> работает?
<fr1lancer> Мой моник не поддерживается
<failmaster> может ли кто-то пролить свет на мою ситуацию с 13.04 под люксом, в 12 04 всё работало и не работает теперь вот как: имеем свежеустановленный 13.04 сервер / зашифрован, целью конечной является полностью зашифрованный инстанс по ключ-файлу на съёмном носителе
<failmaster> с загрузчиком, cryptsetup при update-initramfs меня предупреждает: warning target sda1_crypt uses a key file, skipped https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18
<AlexGluck> все моники поддерживаются, надо создать для него хмл файлик
<AlexGluck> фрилансер ты тут?
<AlexGluck> Если Ваша видеокарта это требует, то проверьте, что все требуемые модули ядра загружены (i2c-dev и драйвер фрейбуфера). Что за драйвер фрейм буфера? Как подключить модуль ядра modprobe i2c-dev в 13.04?
<AlexGluck> Мой монитор точно поддерживает DDC/CI но утилита не распознаёт:(
<failmaster> есть смысл спрашивать вообще про luks? )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-08
<AlexGluck> Спать все ушли
<AlexGluck> дднём спроси
<failmaster> да и вечерком не очень спасало ))
<failmaster> 39 человек сказали норм
<AlexGluck> я копаться не хочу, хотя если заинтересуешь можем вместе полазить
<failmaster> ну коротко говоря
<failmaster> берём 13.04 сервер, ставим, рамечаем на одном носителе своп и / на другом /media/storage как для шифрованных томов
<AlexGluck> полистал историю, если ты хочешь стабильности с шифрованием юзай лтс
<failmaster> грузимся, обламываемся о тот факт что в образе initramfs нет модулей для усб клавы
<AlexGluck> для серверов и для рабочих станций одинаковый совет
<failmaster> ок впихиваем
<failmaster> едем дальше
<failmaster> логинимся
<failmaster> начинаем квн - сносим слот нулевой с авторизацией по паролю для носителя /media/storage
<AlexGluck> как в 2013 году не включить юсб в инитрамфс?
<failmaster> спроси у последних образов дебиана
<failmaster> мб они тоже знают
<failmaster> так вт
<failmaster> скидываем нулевой слот с авторизацией по паролю, делаем ключ-файлик, прём в нулевой слот, добавляем соответствующий параметр в crypttab
<failmaster> посколько на момент загрузки /boot присутствует, кидаем файлик туда
<failmaster> ребутимся - о чудо, работает
<AlexGluck> Так, вопрос
<failmaster> забыл про пересобираем инитрамфс*
<failmaster> делаем то же самое для /
<failmaster> и жестоко обламываемся вообще в смерть и гниение
<AlexGluck> сервачок ты для корп сектора делаешь или учишься/домашнее использование?
<failmaster> дома
<failmaster> минуло первое августа
<AlexGluck> Тогда вопрос нафиг весь инстанс шифровать?
<failmaster> я другими вещами занимаюсь
<AlexGluck> encFS в помощь
<failmaster> мне надо
<failmaster> или биография должна входить в баг репорты? )
<AlexGluck> Я костыли придумываю ща для тя, мне начхать на биографию
<failmaster> костыли я придумаю воткнув туда wheezy
<failmaster> и такое работало на 12.04
<failmaster> так что их уже как минимум два
<failmaster> я имел неосторожность отложить эту операцию на конец мытарств со всеми потрохами
<failmaster> поэтому сносить не хотелось бы
<AlexGluck> есть другой вариант
<failmaster> ок это уже почти интересно )
<AlexGluck> ставишь пустой сервак, ставишь виртуалку (на выбор), делаешь енкфс внутри файлы виртуалки и получаем шифрованый инстанс. Вопрос о производительности железа правда и о поддержки виртуализации
<failmaster> то есть если это изымают - мне бзда?
<failmaster> если к этому имеют физический доступ без моего ведома?
<AlexGluck> если изымают не расшифруют
<failmaster> э не
<failmaster> когда под нешифрованным / и загрузчиком валяется что бы то ни было - считай пропало
<failmaster> при неавторизованном доступе
<AlexGluck> Не
<AlexGluck> система при загрузке после ввода пароля может блокировать любой ввод-ввывод
<AlexGluck> а там доступа они уже не получат
<failmaster> я не хочу пароль вводить
<failmaster> потому что у неё разъёмы находятся за железным ящиком с ключём
<AlexGluck> Тогда я не понял как ты собираешься шифровать инстанс, там в любом случае пароль-ключ долже храниться в чистом виде или ты должен его вводить
<AlexGluck> и никак иначе
<failmaster> на свистке с загрузчиком собираюсь хранить
<failmaster> надо ребут - подошёл ребутнул
<failmaster> никто ещё ksplice не отменял
<failmaster> раз в пару недель можно это сделать
<AlexGluck> свисток должен быть вставлен во время работы постоянно
<failmaster> но аптайм на этой коробке был в тот раз 104 дня
<AlexGluck> прально?
<failmaster> с чего это?
<failmaster> не правильно
<AlexGluck> Тогда ключ получается копируется в систему и на его основе расшифровка идёт
<failmaster> в хрестоматийном случае он лежит в оперативке
<failmaster> но если она ddr3 то можно не волноваться прочитав про cold boot
<AlexGluck> ну так вытащить его оттуда при работе нет проблем
<failmaster> а вот если загрузчик присутствует постоянно - читаем про evil maid
<failmaster> umount /boot и вынимай
<failmaster> езжай на юг уезжай из города в геленджик
<failmaster> живи у тёлки и всё будет окей
<AlexGluck> это ты к чему?
<failmaster> если там по квартире уже армия кретинов лазиет
<AlexGluck> а
<failmaster> и даже не кретинов
<AlexGluck> не, не понимаю я почему енкфс незя
<failmaster> я тем не менее вижу варианты угнать у меня всё необходимоке
<failmaster> представим себе коробочку с замочной скважиной
<failmaster> ключик от коробочки где будет?
<failmaster> это наш encfs
<AlexGluck> на юсб свистке и при установки сам введётся
<failmaster> мы его над нешифрованным инстансом будем проносить?
<failmaster> ручками
<failmaster> всё, читай угнали
<failmaster> грубо говоря есть у нас загадочная пока для меня encfs openvz виртуалка
<AlexGluck> уважаемый, вы знаете пальник в жопе любой замочек открывает
<failmaster> да, только если ключик ещё при тебе и рабочий
<failmaster> а тактика партизана такова, чтобы ключика уже не было
<AlexGluck> а это людей с паяльником не интересует
<failmaster> и гори жопа синим пламенем
<failmaster> лишнего сказать захочешь но не сможешь
<failmaster> потому что накопитель-то на брелке
<failmaster> а брелок не простой
<failmaster> и накопитель в нём сгорел
<failmaster> пытайте люди добрые )
<failmaster> а если очень хочется конечно, то есть способы экзотических, ооочень экзотических бэкапов ключ-файлов
<AlexGluck> Знаете, я вот даже в кор секторе ключик бы имел в 2х экземплярах
<failmaster> потому что там есть дядя который не такой экстремист
<failmaster> и дяде надо чтобы у него всё работало
<failmaster> потому что дядя директор фирмы
<AlexGluck> Нет, с ключом может произойти всё что угодно
<failmaster> а тут реальный консенсус - отдать и умереть или не отдать и умереть
<failmaster> а это зависит уже от умения вырабатывать полезные привычки, от аккуратности
<failmaster> и методичности
<failmaster> например давно ли проверяли напряжение на усб разъёме?
<failmaster> а дома вообще земля есть?
<AlexGluck> нету:)
<failmaster> тогда да, у вас всё может быть
<failmaster> а стабилизатор есть?
<AlexGluck> да
<failmaster> ну хоть так
<failmaster> а грозуха висит на кишке которая приходит домой от провайдера?
<failmaster> а если висит :DDD то куда она землится?
<failmaster> всё зависит от серьёзности подхода ящетаю
<failmaster> у меня например носитель есть который я также с собой таскаю для схожей цели на 64кб, ему уже 7 лет
<AlexGluck> В общем через чур сильно вы паникуете
<AlexGluck> я бы юзал лтс и в ус не дул на вашем месте с такими подходами
<failmaster> да, я знаю, но это единственное успокоительное
<AlexGluck> а ещё лучше дебиан сервак
<failmaster> а походу придётся
<AlexGluck> если вы хотите такой подход мой совет дебиан и никакх убунту
<failmaster> исключительно для себя пытаюсь понять закончатся ли одни и те же грабли
<AlexGluck> или lfs-hfs дистриб
<failmaster> да на самом деле разницы особенной нет
<AlexGluck> есть
<failmaster> если каждый день не обновляться
<failmaster> и не быть готовым
<failmaster> быть*
<AlexGluck> для лфс вы можете все исходники вручную проверить, собрать в офлайне поставить и быть спокойным
<failmaster> ну спокойствие вещь слишком расслабляющая
<failmaster> и дело не в исходниках
<AlexGluck> Ну, я образно
<failmaster> вон в опенссх бэкдор был? был
<failmaster> а сколько людей думали что не было куда более беспокойных и умных
<AlexGluck> начиная от исходников и заканчивая шифрованием инстанса
<AlexGluck> всё зависит от навыков програмирования
<failmaster> плохие
<failmaster> но достаточные чтобы видеть откровенную похабщину наверное
<AlexGluck> ну тогда, юзайте дебиан. там если есть бэкдор то вы всё равно уже будет
<AlexGluck> вам всё равно уже будет*
<failmaster> да я бэкдоров не так сильно боюсь
<failmaster> пускай будут
<failmaster> какбы разрести грабли не вопрос, но с такой кочергой я впервые столкнулся
<failmaster> не понимаю что ей надо-то
<AlexGluck> а какой смысл тогда юзать шифрование инстанса если доступ к данным и так открыт?
<failmaster> не открыт
<failmaster> чтобы заюзать бэкдор надо правильно постучать, понимаешь?
<AlexGluck> бэкдор это такие огромные ворота куда любая страна крупненькая зайти может целиком
<failmaster> нифига, зависит от такого насколько ты это учитываешь
<failmaster> и чем жертвуешь
<AlexGluck> я с вами говорю о сферическом коне в вакууме:(
<failmaster> допустим да, у нас прям стопудовый бэкдор в ссх демоне
<failmaster> но во-первых он на нестандартном порту, во-вторых есть portsentry, в-третьих реализован порт-нокинг
<AlexGluck> если есть бэкдор, крупная страна найдёт как в него попасть
<AlexGluck> это не стоит усложнять
<failmaster> ну удачи им с таким опенссх
<failmaster> с чем бороться нельзя
<failmaster> так это с тем, что внутри прошивок контроллеров
<failmaster> ну думаю можно, но слишком затратно по времени
<failmaster> принцип разумности даже мой с этим не смирился бы
<failmaster> или бояться надо архитектурно-обусловленных слабостей
<AlexGluck> в китае 2 милиарда населения они клепают прошивки как блинчики, выкрадут разраба который сделал бэкдор залезут во все щели во всём мире и всё
<AlexGluck> а чуть что расстрел
<failmaster> как вот на конференции в вегасе скоро представят технику с яваскриптом в контексте браузера позволяющую получить снимок экрана например
<failmaster> и это не баг
<failmaster> а архитектурная особенность
<failmaster> AlexGluck, дело в том что китай их сам туда пихает
<failmaster> для своих военных нужд у них всё окей
<failmaster> а вот нам всем никак не помогает
<AlexGluck> россия вполне богатая страна, захотят купят доступ к любой точке на условиях китая
<failmaster> чем богатая?
<AlexGluck> чем платить это вопрос
<failmaster> ок ладно всё-таки это относится к безопасности
<AlexGluck> допустим нефть, золото, алмазы, мёртвое тело лукашенко
<failmaster> тут действует принцип консенсуса
<failmaster> как с текущими принятыми стандартами шифрования
<failmaster> если ты не сделал ничего, что беспокоит кого-то настолько, чтобы предпринимать такие усилия
<AlexGluck> в нашем случае мы лезем в дебри где заведомо знаем что нам будет туго
<failmaster> то и волноваться не о чем
<failmaster> как ни крути мы живём в век капитализма и рыночных отношений а равно и в век экономической целесообразности
<failmaster> а никакой не дай бог справедливости
<failmaster> не будет по соображениям экономической целесообразности )
<AlexGluck> всё равно, цепочку доступа находу подобрал реализация вопрос времени
<failmaster> да, но не будем забывать что грехи тоже имеют сроки
<AlexGluck> если твой сервак каждые 20 минут не менят положение на планете и точку выхода в сеть то никакой защиты нет
<failmaster> это во-первых, а во-вторых пока идёт время всё течёт и меняется, включая приоритеты
<failmaster> эти сказки излишни опять-таки из соображений целесообразности
<failmaster> защите в комплексном подходе
<failmaster> а*
<AlexGluck> Комплекс перегибаеи палку как по мне
<AlexGluck> перегибает*
<failmaster> да ну, я так делал и не сложно и работало и долго
<failmaster> более того интересно
<AlexGluck> система супер, интересно, но я ни за какие коврижки не стану её ставить не на лтс или дебиане
<failmaster> как это воспринимают другие я считаю вопрос вторичный
<AlexGluck> нее целесообразно как ты сам утверждаеш
<failmaster> кстати в виндуосе я нашёл только одно решение программное которое позволяет такое делать
<failmaster> и в итоге не нашёл как в теории можно было бы заказать
<failmaster> зависит от того что у тебя там лежит
<AlexGluck> в винде сразу скажу открытый бэкдор от майкрософт которая сотрудничает со страной
<failmaster> и будет ли чиста твоя совесть по отношению к тем, кто верил что у тебя всё схвачено
<failmaster> ну я скептически отношусь к таким вещам кстати
<AlexGluck> не зависимо от того что лежит не лтс или не дебиан, не целесообразно с такой защитой
<failmaster> просто тут я усматриваю другие минусы
<failmaster> стэк тцп ип кодил индус не по стандарту 10 лет назад
<failmaster> можно не делать бэкдоров - само сломается и обкакается
<AlexGluck> в винде?
<failmaster> ну да )
<AlexGluck> ахахах
<failmaster> вот даже смотри, встану на твою сторону в вопросе целесообразности исключительно смакуя редкие беседы со случайными людьми
<failmaster> зато ты это можешь в случае чего
<failmaster> сразу можешь без вопросов
<failmaster> это опыт, а опыт единственная валюта нормальная
<failmaster> всегда и везде
<failmaster> и в любой ситуации
<AlexGluck> главное вечная:)
<failmaster> ну на жизнь хватить может да
<AlexGluck> закончим переливать из пустого в порожнее, с 13.04 не заморочусь 12.04 помогу если что, и дебиан помогу
<failmaster> самое крутое что это всё по стандартной документации
<failmaster> а вот там не надо помогать, там работает )))
<failmaster> мне просто сносить настроенное всё не с руки
<failmaster> вдруг грабли какие
<failmaster> а эти окажется можно было решить
<AlexGluck> ну тогда хорошо, делай на дебиане и говори что всё схвачено
<failmaster> у меня правда сомнение я в этот раз думал ksplice навернуть
<AlexGluck> даже если окажеться что можно решить ты не скажешь что всё схвачено потому что это ложь
<failmaster> но не могу найти в общем понять
<failmaster> что будет например
<failmaster> если загрузчика нет и вот случай я случайно начал обновляться забыл воткнуть
<AlexGluck> сделай своё, я вот тоже пример не нашёл для своей задачи, делаю своё из кусочков
<failmaster> ksplice знаешь же штука такая?
<AlexGluck> не
<AlexGluck> не заморачивался
<failmaster> я её в бете давно очень юзал
<failmaster> она на лету патчи ядру подкидывает
<failmaster> у меня нормально пахало, но это сырая она ещё была
<failmaster> не все апдейты умеет конечно пихать
<failmaster> но исключительно серьёзное большинство
<failmaster> мне вот интересно если я вдруг заапдейтил и прилетело а загрузчика нет и придетело то, что оно не может подкинуть без ребута
<failmaster> там облома какого-то не может случиться ли в связи с этим
<failmaster> круто если нет
<AlexGluck> вообще это система от дурака, я бы на виртуалке затестил
<failmaster> ну всё кроме ksplice под этой тряхомудией уже работало на отлично
<failmaster> более того работало с костылём
<AlexGluck> я вот отключил сервера свои с 1 августа сейчас налаживаю защиту
<failmaster> п2п?
<failmaster> интересно кстати долго ждать придётся пока кого-то слившего как сидера оштрафуют :D
<AlexGluck> у меня там п2п это 1% от общей мути
<AlexGluck> если придут сервы смотреть сяду лет на 25
<failmaster> цп чоль хостишь :D
<AlexGluck> детского порно нет:)
<failmaster> я терь долго гадать буду что это
<failmaster> зря ты сказал
<AlexGluck> я вот тоже гадаю что у тя
<AlexGluck> твоя очередь
<failmaster> ну до 12ти в принципе
<failmaster> лет
<failmaster> может больше если суммой пойду
<failmaster> и не один
<failmaster> в моих интересах чтобы я как минимум был один формально
<AlexGluck> не, я только если один пойду иначе смерть
<AlexGluck> ну и в моих
<failmaster> нету смертной казни же
<failmaster> :D
<AlexGluck> это ты не думай что люди такие добрые
<AlexGluck> захотят и сделают
<failmaster> ну я говорю о сроке в контексте правового государства
<AlexGluck> я тоже
<failmaster> а так я не берусь предположить
<AlexGluck> нов любом случае мы же не одни. нам помогают
<failmaster> если дяди начнут с меня спрашивать
<failmaster> опенсорс коммунити
<failmaster> !
<AlexGluck> у меня всё просто, отдел к подразделения фсб и адвокат
<failmaster> а у меня всё сложно
<AlexGluck> там либо тюрьма либо работа на фсб
<failmaster> в фсб мало платят
<AlexGluck> при чём за копейки:(
<failmaster> а тебе вообще не будут
<failmaster> 10 тыщ на хлеб
<failmaster> !
<AlexGluck> не, там айтишникам от 40 до 130
<AlexGluck> а тем кто вместо тюрьмы 15-25 платят
<failmaster> я слышал что по такой схеме трудоустройства убирают за любой движняк ноль
<failmaster> ну да
<AlexGluck> и никаких корочек:(
<failmaster> яб в белоруси если жил то мб видел бы в этом смысл
<AlexGluck> плюшки есть а корочки нет печаль бяда
<failmaster> там хоть родина есть
<failmaster> а тут как ни корячься тебе в шапку всё равно насрут и ты босиком или в ботинках какого-нибудь армани будешь грязь месить
<failmaster> и не важно какая у тебя машина, всё равно ты будешь ездить по ямам а вокруг будут всё те же отчаянно загнанные в угол бухие или стебанутые мудаки ехать
<failmaster> и даже не важно есть ли дом свой, потому что тебя действительность эта нездоровая там достанет, какой бы он ни был
<failmaster> а что будет завтра ты не знаешь и куда пойдут учиться твои дети если есть\будут
<failmaster> и не исключено что может даже получиться например так, что не будет уверенности и в том, не была ли твоя жена привокзальной проституткой в студенческие годы
<AlexGluck> эх блин, работы нет летом. А я новый мотоцикл купить хочу:(
<failmaster> это в моём понятии единственный серьёзный минус работы на эту страну
<failmaster> ты не на ней будешь пахать
<failmaster> её*
<failmaster> мотоцикл может резко изменить приоритеты беспокойств о такой суете, о которой я говорил
<failmaster> жаль что одинаково равно в хорошую или плохую сторону
<AlexGluck> мастер поможешь? forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=226580.0
<failmaster> ща прочитаю
<failmaster> AlexGluck, у меня подельник на такое жалуется всегда
<failmaster> я не подкован
<failmaster> он говорит всё говно
<failmaster> ничто не помнит положения окон, ничто не работает так как надо
<failmaster> он старый и шарит в вопросах экстетики )
<AlexGluck> у меня всё суперски работает
<failmaster> с*
<failmaster> а я никогда не задавался вопросом
<failmaster> единственное что меня мучило это когда не было вкладок в наутилусе
<failmaster> кажется в 2.24 они сделали их
<failmaster> с тех пор я переехал из кде
<AlexGluck> а я вообще консоль люблю, но систему для планктона надо красивую
<failmaster> а потом меня мучил гтк недавно
<failmaster> третий
<failmaster> надо чтобы если упало - мало перенастраивать
<tagezi> всем привет
<AlexGluck> ку
<tagezi> AlexGluck: ты когданибудь спишь?
<Alagos> ку
<tagezi> всю ночь о какойто фигне флудили )
<AlexGluck> http://cs6080.vk.me/v6080320/8eb9/ycy3c8V2AJI.jpg
<Alagos> -Ты вообще высыпаешься? -Куда высыпаюсь? -Понятно.
<AlexGluck> да я заманался тын дын слушать
<tagezi> а.. я так, когда на пхп сайтик варатил... 3 месяца, тын дын тындын и по 2 часа сна в сутки
<AlexGluck> часов через 12-13 лягу спать:)
<AlexGluck> http://cs6036.vk.me/v6036223/7323/fKu2KiY0Km8.jpg
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а ты программист? На чём пишешь?
<AlexGluck> я сисадмин
<tagezi> админсис )
<Alagos> А я уже было подумал что программер)
<Alagos> Что админишь?
<tagezi> для прогера выспаться, первое дело, а то велосипеды начинаешь лепить не подетски на кастылях )
<AlexGluck> убунту дебианы
<tagezi> крысоморды )
<AlexGluck> урааа зарплату сегодня дают:)
<AlexGluck> Пошёл делать убунту дистриб для мультисит:)
<Alagos> Мне вчера аванс дали, а зп аж на след неделе =)
<andrex> хреновый какойто админ
<AlexGluck> я?
<andrex> да
<AlexGluck> почему?
<andrex> потому что админ должен уметь программить
<AlexGluck> так я умею, но не люблю
<AlexGluck> скриптить легко прогать, вопрос целесообразности
<tagezi> зачем безопаснику админ умеющий прогать? )
<tagezi> вдруг чо неизвестное спрогает, а безопаснику потом отвечай)
<AlexGluck> прогать админ обязан уметь иначе он не админ
<tagezi> зачем админу с++
<tagezi> ?
<AlexGluck> править исходники чтобы встали
<tagezi> ну или ассемблер?
<CARCASS> привет всем
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Failed!
<AlexGluck> ку
<CARCASS> второй день маюсь с Brasero :)
<CARCASS> когда командую ему очистить вставленный диск CD-RW/DVD-RW, пишет, что нету диска
<AlexGluck> второй час маюсь с граб4дос на флехе
<CARCASS> хотя очистить все-таки можно, если начать на этот диск запись. Ругнется, что диск уже содержит данные и тогда можно скомандовать "стереть". Запись проходит нормально
<CARCASS> lubuntu 13.04
<CARCASS> AlexGluck: ну, с этим я вряд ли тебе смогу помочь )
<AlexGluck> а тебе очень надо на диск писать?
<CARCASS> мне надо, чтобы все нормально работало ) А так - не очень ) Ну, иногда требуется какой-нить образ прожечь
<AlexGluck> юзай флешки
<CARCASS> юзал, только не нашел подходящего решения для создания мультизагрузочной флехи
<CARCASS> чтобы и винда и линух с одной флехи можно было установить/запустить
<CARCASS> винду*
<AlexGluck> а я нашёл
<CARCASS> пробовал Y.U.M.I. я
<CARCASS> виндовая утиль, правда
<CARCASS> но там даж думать не надо
<AlexGluck> http://hastebin.com/sorofubuwi.hs
<AlexGluck> вот моё меню для grub4dos
<AlexGluck> и вин7 и хр и линуксы разные
<CARCASS> AlexGluck: я смотрю, они у тебя все из образов в память распаковываются
<CARCASS> а ежели памяти мало?)
<AlexGluck> например сколько?
<CARCASS> причем, есть еще одна сложность, когда ставишь хр с флэхи, оно же в три  этапа и две перезагрузки происходит, но это уже оффтопик наверно )
<CARCASS> AlexGluck: меньше 1Гб
<AlexGluck> у меня автоустановка и после первой перезагрузки, через драйвер подключается исо или просто установка идёт дальше
<AlexGluck> а ещё у меня 2 перезагрузки
<aleksey2013> sdf
<aleksey2013> всем привет
<AlexGluck> после второй иск уже не нужен
<AlexGluck> ку
<aleksey2013> Народ помоги те плиЗз
<aleksey2013> Проблема с груб Баг  не грузит винду    пишет  девайс  еррор  формат   на опес сузе было также в настройках сделал груб просто а не груб 2 а тут на убунту незнаю как и че
<aleksey2013> можете помочь ...   есть  TeamViewer 8
<aleksey2013> в гугле нечего не нашел (
<aleksey2013> попробывал lilo с ним норм грузит ну я его снес ...   lilo убунту минут 5 грузит ...
<aleksey2013> ответит кто ?
<AlexGluck> может и ответит
<AlexGluck> подожди
<aleksey2013> 4 дня уже не сплю с лином мучаюсь
<AlexGluck> иди поспи, а там может и сам допрёшь
<aleksey2013> началось все с мандрива там проблема с дровами на видяху некоректно отображает разрешение 1920 1080   .... потом опен сузе  таже проблема с дровами + груб .. поставил убунту и рад юю т ока груб блин
<aleksey2013> помжет ктонить зайти на мой пк через  TeamViewer 8 глянуть что не так вообще посмареть логи *????  кому не трудно   за помощь могу подарить игру стим ориджин
<AlexGluck> нет смысла так часто писать
<aleksey2013> мож кто увидит подойдет )
<aleksey2013> все спят
<AlexGluck> подожди пару часов поковыряй гугл на предмет сферических коней в вакууме
<aleksey2013> уже пробывал все
<AlexGluck> а ты попробуй ещё
<aleksey2013> нужно груб просто поставить а не груб наверно хз как
<AlexGluck> и вообще иди поешь
<aleksey2013> про груб хрен че найдеш
<aleksey2013> шаурму ем сижу
<AlexGluck> про груб дофига всего
<aleksey2013> с коак колой
<AlexGluck> а я йогурт попью:)
<Alagos> CARCASS: глянь права группы приложения. Или попробуй его от рута запустить и диск почистить.
<tagezi> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<CARCASS> Alagos: от рута запускать пробовал, все то же самое. Делал chmod 777 /dev/sr0 - не помогло
<aleksey2013> я новичек в линукс нужна помощь через помочь ... TeamViewer 8
<AlexGluck> алексей систему переставить можешь?
<aleksey2013> да
<aleksey2013> уже пробывал
<aleksey2013> всю при установке обновил
<Alagos> CARCASS: думаю что не в chmod а в chown дело. Глянь от какого пользователя монтируется /dev/sr0. Хотя, если бы монтировался от рута - то запущенный от рута Brasero очистил бы. Прикола ради поставь k3b и попробуй им почистить диск, чтобы
<aleksey2013> все репы подключил итд
<Alagos> исключить баг Brasero
<Alagos> aleksey2013: а если запустить sudo update-grub?
<aleksey2013> делал
<aleksey2013> баг имено в  грубе нужно другой поставить откуда и как хз
<Alagos> aleksey2013: ладно, давай быстренько гляну по виверу что там у тебя. Кидай логин\пароль в личку. Если найду что-то очевидное - может и помогу.
<aleksey2013> Генерируется grub.cfg …
<aleksey2013> Найден образ linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
<aleksey2013> Найден образ initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
<aleksey2013> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<aleksey2013> Найден Windows 8 (loader) на /dev/sda2
<aleksey2013> завершено
<AlexGluck> это не баг это фича:)
<aleksey2013> 189 331 176
<aleksey2013> kth249
<Alagos> Хм... У меня тоже win8 - все ок с коробки
<aleksey2013> странно
<aleksey2013> лин какой
<aleksey2013> думаю у всех так груб
<CARCASS> Alagos: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 авг.   8 17:49 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<aleksey2013> каркас
<aleksey2013> вчера читал про эту прогу
<aleksey2013> в ней баг обнови ее
<aleksey2013> на сузе правда читал
<Alagos> CARCASS: видишь, от рута примонтировано. Точно запускал от рута Brasero?
<aleksey2013> жду
<Alagos> ща ставлю team.
<CARCASS> Alagos: да, только что перепроверил
<Alagos> CARCASS: попробуй k3b поставить и им почистить
<CARCASS> ок
<CARCASS> неохота в лубунту библиотеки от кедов тащить, ну да ладно... их уже есть у меня, после установки kvirc )
<Alagos> CARCASS: Та pugre потом сделаешь, делов-то =)
<aleksey2013> дальше неставиться
<aleksey2013> выбор куда ставить груб неполучаеться чето
<aleksey2013>  )))
<Alagos> Ща зайду гляну
<aleksey2013> а разабрался
<aleksey2013> нада было пробел жать шалку стапвиь
<aleksey2013> ыф
<aleksey2013> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<aleksey2013>  linux-image-3.8.0-28-generic
<aleksey2013>  linux-image-extra-3.8.0-28-generic
<aleksey2013>  linux-image-generic
<aleksey2013>  linux-generic
<aleksey2013>  linux
<aleksey2013> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aleksey2013> aleksey@aleksey-desktop:~$
<CARCASS> щас вернусь
<aleksey2013> отпишусь
<aleksey2013> не ппц таже ошибка не запускает винду
<aleksey2013> ну ошибка точно в грубе
<aleksey2013> девай еррор формат лдм потом куча цыфрв   F/d
<aleksey2013> (
<aleksey2013> есть замена грубу ? типо лило ? еще
<aleksey2013> мож репы другие подключить и попробывать обновиться
<Alagos> aleksey2013: при попытке загрузить win8 кидает ошибку? Сделай фотку ошибки и покажи что пишет
<aleksey2013> нечем сфоткать блиннн
<aleksey2013> шас поробую написать по анг че там
<Alagos> У меня у самого стоит 12.04 + win8 - все ок работает из коробки. Правда я не помню что ставил первым, а что - вторым)
<aleksey2013> у меня 13
<Alagos> На телефоне нет камеры?
<aleksey2013> есть
<Alagos> Ну вот)
<aleksey2013> тел к ому нечем подрубить
<Alagos> Dropbox?
<aleksey2013> че это
<Alagos> dropbox.com - облачный сервис для синхронизации файлов на разных устройствах
<Alagos> !dropbox
<ubuntuhelp> dropbox - сервис онлайн бекапа с возможностями синхронизации и расшаривания файлов. Установка: https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx / Аналог Ubuntu One
<aleksey2013> grub error device format invalid
<aleksey2013> кабеля для тела нету
<Alagos> Так дропбокс синкает по инету, ему кабло не надо
<Alagos> Если андроид - вообще без проблем
<aleksey2013> телефон в минусе куева
<Alagos> *рука лицо*
<aleksey2013> на сузе также ошибка была помог просто груб а не груб 2 в настройках в ключил в убунту такого не нашел
<Alagos> Есть вероятность что win8 включила UEFI а ubuntu - нет
<aleksey2013> так и есть
<aleksey2013> читал
<aleksey2013> как поправить
<Alagos> Я уже не помню, надо смотреть
<Alagos> А куда ты при установке писал загрузчик?
<aleksey2013> lf;t [p
<aleksey2013> даже хз
<aleksey2013> вроде мбр
<aleksey2013> а четакое BURG
<aleksey2013> тоже загрузчик ?
<AlexGluck> вы ща такие ржачные
<AlexGluck> ураа я крут:)
<AlexGluck> я запустил хубунту13.04х64
<aleksey2013> с кедами ?
<aleksey2013> или мышь
<AlexGluck> с загрузочной флешки на граб4дос без заливки всего исо в раму
<Alagos> AlexGluck: и это мы ржачные? Я смотрю на тебя с федоры как на экскремент =)
<Alagos> AlexGluck: xubuntu - это xfce. Мыша.
<Alagos> aleksey2013: : xubuntu - это xfce. Мыша.
<AlexGluck> поправился?
<Alagos> AlexGluck: промахнулся ником )))
<AlexGluck> я заметил
<Alagos> aleksey2013: kubuntu - это кеды
<aleksey2013> )
<AlexGluck> вы ржачные потому что 1 накосячил и не удивлюсь что по пьяни а теперь на пару вы загрузчик поставить не можете
<aleksey2013> да он багнутый баг известен
<aleksey2013> кстати в сузе 13 его поправили
<Alagos> AlexGluck: так поставили, просто есть вероятность что он запорол виндовый загрузчик)
<aleksey2013> вин загрузчик ? как запароть если стоит груб
<aleksey2013> вин загрузчика давно нету уже
<Alagos> aleksey2013: если ты сделал установку grub в раздел загрузки винды - ты его запорол)
<CARCASS> Alagos: k3b поадекватнее будет, да )
<Alagos> CARCASS: почистило?
<AlexGluck> ну запорол и буй с ним юзай граб через него уже bootmgr
<AlexGluck> title Start Vista/Seven_start (Загрузить Виста или 7 с первого диска) root (hd0,0) chainloader (hd0,0)/bootmgr
<CARCASS> я хоть понял, что нужно сделать chown user:user /media/user (сиди диски туда монтируются)
<Alagos> У меня тоже когда-то был трабл с Brasero. Надо было его в каку-то группу добавить чтобы он начал диски чистить
<AlexGluck> если загрузчик ругается вопрос по EFI
<CARCASS> Alagos: хм... как менять владельца файла или папки - знаю ) А владельца проги - затрудняюсь )
<Alagos> AlexGluck: я попробовал восстановить загрузчик через grub-rescue. Вроде все выполнилось, но винда не бутается. Еще может быть трабл с хибернейтом и с UEFI
<AlexGluck> есть ли на компе он или там обычный биос
<aleksey2013> в гугле тож про ефи пишут
<AlexGluck> у тя ноут?
<Alagos> CARCASS: ну прога с определенными правами работает, у неё есть права определённых груп.
<AlexGluck> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub
<AlexGluck> это читали?
<CARCASS> aleksey2013: на всяк случай грохни pagefile.sys и hyberfile.sys на системном разделе, беды не будет, а польза может быть
<aleksey2013> ) pagefile.sys его можно не повлияет ни как при кажд загрузке он новый
<aleksey2013> hyberfile.sys а этот хз
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а там нет ничего про восстановление загрузчика, тем более параллельно с win8
<AlexGluck> там ещё и список ссылок есть
<aleksey2013> угу
<aleksey2013> куча
<AlexGluck> Восстановление GRUB
<AlexGluck> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<aleksey2013> на опен сузе был описан баг
<AlexGluck> по ссылке читайте
<aleksey2013> опен суз напиши
<AlexGluck> я пошёл дальше свой загрузчик мучать
<aleksey2013> ы
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<aleksey2013> унет бут ин мож попробывать вроде делает
<andrex> че за шум
<aleksey2013> ваше мне груб другой нужен ? канает с другова дистра ставить ?
<aleksey2013> !баг
<andrex> какой другой?
<aleksey2013> !bug
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы обнаружили ошибку в Ubuntu или любого из её производных, пожалуйста, отправьте сообщение об ошибке по адресу: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu см. Как сообщать об ошибках: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_ru
<aleksey2013> !fack
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fack'
<artus> @kban aleksey2013 спать
<andrex> artus, чето долго ты их тепрел, здра)
<artus> я ток пришол :) ку
<CARCASS> куку
<AlexGluck> артус не жести чувак просто задолбался настраивать загрузчик
<aleksey2013> чеж делать
<AlexGluck> алексей я говорил иди поешь поспи поможет
<AlexGluck> по опыту знаю
<aleksey2013> !andlinux
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='andlinux'
<andrex> @mode +b *!*alexey@*
<artus> 95.70.1*  маской ))
<AlexGluck> нафига вы его баните
<artus> @voice AlexGluck
<artus> AlexGluck, правила курим, ага
<AlexGluck> так я спрашиваю зачем?
<artus> а перед тобой отчитыватцо должны? внезапно
<AlexGluck> не должны
<andrex> artus, динамический у него, 92.37.243.139 был а потом стал 95.70.104.242
<AlexGluck> просто я культурно спросил
<AlexGluck> мне непонятно
<AlexGluck> правила я читал
<andrex> мат 1 обсуждение какихто левых осей 2 обход бана 3
<AlexGluck> кубунту и родственые тоже левые?
<andrex> кубунту уже официально не поддерживается убунту
<andrex> она самостоятельна
<AlexGluck> xubuntu я для офиса делаю она внесена в список поддерживаемых, убунту серверы понятное дело профильное
<andrex> а вина и суся и какоето андлинукс темпаче
<andrex> д
<AlexGluck> то есть если я спрошу про кубунту меня тоже забанят?
<andrex> нет пока что и 2 поведения операторов обсуждаются не тут
<artus> aleksey2013, ты тупой?
<aleksey2013> анд лин японцы сделали
<aleksey2013> ага
<AlexGluck> ахахаха
<aleksey2013> смысл банитьб динам ип
<AlexGluck> я плакаль
<AlexGluck> по маку бань:)
<aleksey2013> толку
<artus> @mode +b *!*@87.225.98.*
<Alagos> Так забанить можно по нику =)
<artus> @kick aleksey2013
<artus> если он думает что выризать нафиг прова с динамикой сложно, о ноочень ошибаетцо :D
<artus> *t
<andrex> дак забанить можно и из сети)
<artus> **е
<Alagos> Эм... У него стоит grub, я думаю проблема в хибернейте самой зло оси или в том что UEFI как-то не правильно смастерил
<AlexGluck> а мне кажется надо было замечание сделать, вдруг он адекватный
<Alagos> думаю это закончится тупо переустановкой win)
<andrex> eue
<AlexGluck> а вы злюки накинулись
<artus> @mode +b *!*@92.37.23.*
<Alagos> Я думаю было бы корректнее дать войса для начала
<artus> @kick aleksey__ следуйший диапазан давай
<Alagos> А то случайно вылетает мат - упс, ты в бане на час
<Alagos> А вот Scii или как там её - вообще в перманент случайно улетела =)
<AlexGluck> войса то мне снимите а?
<AlexGluck> скари?
<artus> Alagos, мм, мат сучайно в хелб боту? второй раз причем ? данунафиг, йа неверю :D
<Alagos> Ты заслужил, матом ругался) Меня за мат сразу банят - радуйся что тебе только войса дали)
<andrex> @mode +b *!*@95.70.1*
<Alagos> artus: воу-воу-воу, полехше, ты сам ругаешься =)
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а вообще с войсом ты первый после ботов в списке =) Удобно =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: 42
<tagezi> +1
<AlexGluck> а мне не важно какой я в списке
<AlexGluck> лайфхак:) гость19071 это алексей
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<artus> AlexGluck, пусть работает, не расслабляетцо))
<andrex> @mode -bb *!*alexey@* *!~andrex@unaffiliated/andrex
<[Raiden]> tagezi: МОжет это потому, что много дождей и у людей появилось время на всякую ...
<AlexGluck> а у меня скрипт с анонимайзерами на серваках был
<AlexGluck> вот к концу месяца все серваки подниму буду опять кайфовать
<AlexGluck> войс на время даётся?
<andrex> tagezi, ты ошибаешся это не он)
<andrex> AlexGluck, сутки
<andrex> поаытаешся снять другое наказание
<artus> даеш навсегда
<Alagos> AlexGluck: сутки ты отмечен знаком отваги, гордись =)
<AlexGluck> да ладно мне начхать
<Alagos> AlexGluck: будь здоров =)
<artus> прийдет группа зачистки и зачистит холодильник
<AlexGluck> кому морожено:)
<Alagos> artus: а тебе лишь бы закуску под пиво халявную размутить =)
<artus> синька зло
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а варенька к мороженке есть? =)
<andrex> @mode +q AlexGluck
<andrex> ок
<AlexGluck> +q это что?
<andrex> мут
<andrex> тебеж  начхать)
<AlexGluck> за что?
<andrex> через сутки сниму)
<AlexGluck> ну блин, сними:(
<andrex> пока свойсом ты жив)
<AlexGluck> с мутом мне уже не начхать:(
<andrex> воот
<AlexGluck> хватит зверствовать блин
<AlexGluck> алексей зашёл
<AlexGluck> (14:04:03) aBlAeNksey: за че он банит псих )
<AlexGluck> андрекс обоснуй мут или сними:(
<andrex> чтоб небыло начхать
<andrex> я уже обосновал
<AlexGluck> это не повод блин
<AlexGluck> сними мут я нормально себя веду
<tagezi> AlexGluck: слешай, успокойся, а.. снимутт тебе мус скоро
<tagezi> т*
<andrex> эффект дмея)
<Alagos> А что мут делает, если его все читают?
<artus> нервирует :D
<tagezi> жутко нервирует ))
<tagezi> AlexGluck: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0 если очень хочеться высказаться
<aleksey2013> gfxboot ктонить ставил чтоб графический загрузчик был
<AlexGluck> да вы троли все я на вас обиделся
<andrex> @mode +q aleksey2013
<andrex> @mode -q AlexGluck
<andrex> а то забуду потом)
<AlexGluck> O:-)
<[Raiden]> andrex: За что выше был бан?
<[Raiden]> +q т.е.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: просто так =)
<andrex> обход бана
<tagezi> а бпн за мат
<tagezi> бан*
<[Raiden]> andrex: ок.
<[Raiden]> Вопрос был вполне нормальный
<andrex> уже не раз причем за этот час
<Alagos> andrex: AlexGluck не был забанен. Войс ему дали за мат, а +q просто так.
<AlexGluck> за какой мат?
<Alagos> Банили aleksey2013
<aBlAeNksey> мой баланс фриланс) http://uld7.mycdn.me/getImage?photoId=503987042402&photoType=0
<aBlAeNksey> хват меня банить незачто
<andrex> @mode +q aBlAeNksey
<[Raiden]> Кубунту как вариант установки не поддерживается. А так все пакеты кубунты входят в состав убунты.
<Alagos> aBlAeNksey: вообще ничего не видно на фото
<[Raiden]> Правда в репах убунты не так мног опакетов которые имеют поддержку от каноникал - в синптике вроде значком отмечено
<[Raiden]> В общем легко запутаться. В любом случае Кубунта другйо вид установки, никак не самостоятельный форк.
<AlexGluck> Если войс мне дали за мат, то где он этот мат?
<Alagos> не жести чувак просто задолбался настраивать загрузчик. Нафига вы его баните.
<AlexGluck> Позвонила кадровик, долго меня мусолила, потом спросила сколько зп я хочу и решила что они не потянут:)
<Alagos> Видимо войс за обсуждения действий операторов канала
<Alagos> AlexGluck: меняешь работу?
<andrex> два мата винду обсуждение и еще кучи какойто ерунды + флуд за это убить надо)
<AlexGluck> Неа, не меняю
<andrex> + обход бана злостный
<AlexGluck> Просто ищу третью работу
<AlexGluck> денег много не бывает
<tagezi> здоровье дороже денег
<AlexGluck> все так говорят а ты купи слона
<tagezi> AlexGluck: за слона, если ты дальше решил продолжать, можно бан схлопатать, эт так на всякий случай )
<andrex> здоровье тратится на заоаботок денег потом деньги на поправку здоровья что не всегда помогает и так по кругу пока не прекратится жизнь на хирургическом столе)
<tagezi> andrex: ты сегодня пазитивен )
<andrex> я реалист)
<AlexGluck> заморачиваетесь вы блин, говорят "куй железо пока горячо"
<AlexGluck> пока сейчас спрос есть на админов и им хорошо платят надо урвать свой кусок.
<AlexGluck> а потом лет в 30-35 сидеть в своей лабе и в ус не дуть
<andrex> админы программисты будут всегда нужны, пока не изобретут ии а там уже все будут ненужны)
<AlexGluck> мы с вами будущее не видим, и не знаем что будет через 10-20 лет
<AlexGluck> поэтому есть здесь и сейчас
<tagezi> AlexGluck: хорошо это сколько?
<tagezi> в австралии, например, за линукс-админаистрирование получают до 120 килло $ в год, а у вас? почем нынче железо куют? )
<andrex> просто пока что невозможно заменить человека в непредвиденых ситуациях да и не впредвиденных по этому ты мыслиш как пессемист хотя перестраховка всегда нужеа но 30 40 лет это мало70 80 тогда да) если доживеш
<tagezi> да он ваще мыслит плохо, спаь нужно чаще
<tagezi> спать
<AlexGluck> 72 кило $ в год у нас куют
<AlexGluck> хотя мне тупо фортануло
<tagezi> и зачем тогда на 3 работах похать?
<tagezi> а*
<AlexGluck> так я же сумарно сказал
<andrex> денег мало)
<AlexGluck> 2 есть с них 72 к $
<AlexGluck> квартира в москве нынче дорогая
<AlexGluck> а жить красиво хочется
<AlexGluck> да и заработать столько до 30 чтобы потом не работать тоже хочется
<tagezi> если ты после 30 не будешь работать, то тебе денег столько уже не нужно быдет
<tagezi> отупеешь и к 40 загнёшься
<AlexGluck> какие есть dm помимо гдм и кдм?
<AlexGluck> работать буду но не на дядю
<AlexGluck> а для себя в своём цеху и лабе
<tagezi> для того что бы сделать своё дело, денег много не нужно.. нужно голову иметь.. а у тебя с таким графиком через пару лет мозгов не останеться
<tagezi> высохнут
<tagezi> 3 раза в неделю в фитнес + 2 раза в неделю йога, минимум 7 часов сна в день, зарядка каждое утро.. если ты хочешь после 30 лет жить, а не лечиться на деньги от своего цеха )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> В общем-то поддерживаю.
<AlexGluck> кого?
<[Raiden]> Тагези, в плане того что надо уделять время здоровью.
<[Raiden]> А итшникам так вдвойне, т.к. сидячая работа в основном
<AlexGluck> мотоспорт это хорошо:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но вело лучше.
<AlexGluck> раз в 1-2 дня с мужиками катаемся
<tagezi> ветряками никто не увлекается?
<AlexGluck> дорого это:(
<AlexGluck> какие есть dm помимо гдм и кдм?
<tagezi> не, мне просто инфу скинули по офшорным ветрякам.. эм.. всмысле тем которые в море стоят ) http://www.lorc.dk/offshore-wind-farms-map
<Alagos> AlexGluck: lightgdm
<AlexGluck> эту гадость я не переношу уже год с 12.04
<[Raiden]> В убунте сча по умолчанию используется lightdm
<Alagos> А вообще я заметил в правилах следующее. Если тебе дали войс или бан - обосновать это можно как угодно. А можно вообще не объяснять. Пытаешься обсуждать действия операторов? Войс, бан, кик. Замкнутый круг =)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я про это и говорил :-) Просто опечатался :-)
<[Raiden]> а.. я не заметил. Смотрю в 2 окна )
<AlexGluck> я знаю что по умолчанию лайтдм
<tagezi> Alagos: я дал ссылку на форум, там можно жаловаться, если очень хочешь
<[Raiden]> Я там кстати бываю раз месяца в 3
<AlexGluck> нафиг жаловаться завтра войс спадёт и я не переживаю
<Alagos> AlexGluck: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDMCP
<[Raiden]> Это протокол, а дм просто назывался xdm
<[Raiden]> и наверное всё ещё существует
<Alagos> tagezi: а смысл? Здесь же не в том чтобы нажаловаться смысл, а в том что отноешние к людям в чате изменилось в худшую сторону.
<[Raiden]> вообще их больше ест ьчем названные, но надо гуглить.
<kintaro> Привет всем! Как поставить расшерение экрана 1920-1080 в убунту 12_04? в настройках экрана свозможно токо 1280х768 и 800х600
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я уже нашел на вики статейку по ним :-)
<[Raiden]> kintaro: какая видеокарта?
<kintaro> интегрированная, кажется интел
<AlexGluck> xrandr  --newmode "1920x1200_60.00"  193.25  1920 2056 2256 2592  1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync
<AlexGluck> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1200_60.00
<AlexGluck> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1200_60.00
<AlexGluck> вот так ставить
<tagezi> Alagos: отношение тут нормальное ко всем.. правила нужно просто иногда хотя бы вспоминать, не ругаться матом и не флудить, и ни кто тебя не тронит
<[Raiden]> временно да, xrandr , постоянно - надо читать про xorg.conf
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<kintaro> спасибо ща попробую
<AlexGluck> я  3 строки отправил
<tagezi> AlexGluck: а это называеться уважение.. когда ты предсказываешь отношение к себе и пытаешься не мешать другим
<AlexGluck> для определения команда вот cvt 1920 1200 60 первая цифра разрешение по горизонтали вторая по вертикали третья частота смены изображений в мегагерцах
<andrex> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andrex> както так
<AlexGluck> Я знаю про пасту
<AlexGluck> я знаю правила
<andrex> да эт вооще
<andrex> даж не к тебе лично относится
<AlexGluck> я спать хочу:(
<tagezi> иди спи, всёравно не работаешь
<AlexGluck> а мне незя, генеральный не спит
<AlexGluck> я работаю
<tagezi> угу, а я английский учу )
<AlexGluck> алагос спс за ссылку
<Alagos> tagezi: правила я знаю :-) Просто от настроения оператора еще многое зависит :-)
<Alagos> AlexGluck: пжалста =)
<AlexGluck> толку правда никакого как не было кроме 2-3х дм так и нет
<AlexGluck> а те что етсь низкофункциональны
<AlexGluck> пойду кдм дёргать надеюсь без зависимостей
<[Raiden]> не надейся
<[Raiden]> он написан для кде, встраивается в конфигуратор кде
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<AlexGluck> печальбяда
<[Raiden]> для всех кроме пользователей кде
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну почему.. он притянет себе кде и будет пользовать его из хубунту )
<AlexGluck> я хочу xfce c нормальным дм чтобы мультисит на 1й видюхе был для 2х человек
<tagezi> 5 дм на выбор, чо мало чтоли?
 * tagezi передал AlexGluck подушку
<AlexGluck> лучше бумаги туалетной подай:)
<AlexGluck> лайтдм не поправили баг, гдм только версия 2.20 поддерживает функционал, кдм подходит какие ещё 2?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: эм.. xdm и slim.
<tagezi> или я протупливаю опять гдето? )
<AlexGluck> xdm старенький и не умеет функции мультисит
<AlexGluck> слим гляну ща
<AlexGluck> слим вообще никак не заработает с мультиситом
<tagezi> слим простой наверное.. ну.. тогда только один вариант остался... написать свой )
<AlexGluck> кдм юзать вот вариант
<tagezi> кдм тебе половину кубунты поставит
<AlexGluck> а если из исходников ставить?
<tagezi> тогда можно сразу кубунту ставить и не парить себе мозг
<AlexGluck> фишка в крысе она лёгая кеды тяжёлые
<tagezi> кеды лёгкие
<tagezi> непомук только отключи
<Alagos> Если в кедах вырубить рюшики - они ужас какие легкие
<Alagos> Непомук до сих пор с багом сам падает :-)
<AlexGluck> давайте сравним
<tagezi> кеды и с рбшечками впринципе не очень тяжолые, но зато настраиваеться всё намного проще
<AlexGluck> при старте чистый xfce потребляет 120 мб рамы, кеды 280
<AlexGluck> это не критично
<AlexGluck> проц часу потреблять около 1-2х% от атом н450 работающем в режиме энергосбережения, нагрузка на видео меньше 1%
<AlexGluck> кеды потребляют 3-5% от проца и 1 проц видюхи
<[Raiden]> На нетбуке будет тяжеловато, особенн она таком. МОжно конечно индекс вырубить , эффекты, но всёравно.
<AlexGluck> если без рюшек
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да индекс сам падает, уже сказали )
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<AlexGluck> фишка как раз в том что нетбук это хорошая демонстрация как потребляют 8 юзеров мультисита ресурсы железа
<[Raiden]> А функционально сравнивать бесполезно. Там пропасть.
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, директория монтируется по нфс, а вот поддериктории не определяются - пишет "Неизвестный тип файла" при попытке открыть..
<AlexGluck> по функционалу планктону хватит крысы
<tagezi> AlexGluck: если ты будешь собирать из исходников, тебе нужно будет перенисти зависимости на другие либы, или лучше переписать либы вырвав только то что нужно
<Alagos> А чем тебя стандартный файл менеджер не устраивает?
<tagezi> иначе, он у тебя притянет либы из кде и ты получишь тотже кде по нагрузке, только не функциональный
<[Raiden]> 4.11  где-то 17 августа. Там будут некотоыре оптимизации жора рам и индекса. Но всёравно я бы не стал советовать на нетбук. тут моё личное мнение такое, что нетбук надо продавать или бумать о максимальном минимализме.
<tagezi> да атом это ваще реально садамаза с броузером подмышкой
<AlexGluck> я вот 2 недели сижу на атоме
<AlexGluck> 2 минуса это фулхд не тянет никакое и 720 не тянет
<tagezi> ничего, это лечиться
<AlexGluck> ну и хром проц жрёт как еврей
<tagezi> у меня жена год отсидела, потом купили новый ей, я настоял, и она свою вайку на атоме выкинула в помойку
<artus> tagezi, по амнистии вышла? :)
<AlexGluck> у меня рядом кор3 и кор5 системники нормальные и бук с кор7
<AlexGluck> но это слишком просто
<[Raiden]> если нужно именно мелкое устройство, но которое тянет все видео и имеет кучу софта, то надо брать планшет на андройде. Если нужна клава - бывают чехлы с блютуз\вифи клавой.
<tagezi> сейчас асус N56V - она нарадоваться не может )
<AlexGluck> нельзя же всем манагерам такое поставить дорого выйдет
<tagezi> манагеров в себирь
<[Raiden]> у тебя менеджеры с нетбуками сидят?
<tagezi> на полезные работы, им ваще не нужны компы будут
<[Raiden]> или только планируется заукпать
<AlexGluck> у менеджеры будут сидеть 6-8 человек на 1 кор5 и 16Гб рамы
<AlexGluck> на мультисите
<[Raiden]> если второе, то сча полно ноутов примерно по той же цене, котоыре тянут всё.
<Kyshtynbai> Вот вам и лииинукс. Самба працюет лучше, чем нфс, ыыы.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, руки у тебя просто не под тот радиус заточены видать)
<[Raiden]> працюет - это что?
<Kyshtynbai> работает по ураински
<tagezi> проц юзает?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: ну похоже :( .
<tagezi> рашпиль?
<Kyshtynbai> mount 192.168.1.5:/mnt/usbdisk /home/tmp ну что ему ещё надыть?
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: не працюет, а працює
<[Raiden]> может -t
<AlexGluck> ахахах
<Kyshtynbai> Alagos: точна).
<Alagos> Kyshtynbai: точнО *рука лицо*. Я надеюсь ты просто гонишь :-)
<AlexGluck> может он не спал долго
<Kyshtynbai> гоню, гоню).
<Alagos> AlexGluck: это ты не спал долго =) -Ты высыпаешься? -Куда высыпаюсь? -Понятно.
<AlexGluck> http://vk.com/sysodmins?w=wall-39243732_55776
<AlexGluck> я под столом
<Michael72> "Таблица символов" Gucharmap падает при попытке выполнить поиск с включенной опцией "Искать в описаниях символов" падает.
<Michael72> Без этой опции — нет
<Michael72> Есть ли альтернатива этой программе?
<tagezi> эм.. а википедия у всех лежит или только у меня?
<AlexGluck> у тебя
<AlexGluck> москва, провайдер 2ком
<tagezi> странно
<AlexGluck> сделать анонимайзер?
<tagezi> не, просто что-то западает в памяти наверное
<tagezi> перезагрузил браузер всё заработало
<tagezi> Michael72: пиши бакрепорт.. если сомниваешься писать туда бакрепорт или нет - пиши, они разберуться
<tagezi> только не забудь указать конфигурацию свою
<_d4vid> ky..
<AlexGluck> ку
<_d4vid> кто на 13.10?
<_d4vid> ну как мир там?
<tagezi> а чо?
<_d4vid> совместимост с дровами как?
<tagezi> а, кто экстремал, как шею не сломали ещё? )
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> лан поживём увидемс..
<_d4vid> я офф..
<tagezi> _d4vid: Michael72 ставил себе кроде.. но у него там ваще фиг знает что в системе, я запутался
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> бб
<tagezi> бб
<AlexGluck> http://hastebin.com/ribigutuve.css
<tagezi> AlexGluck: заняться нечем? )
<AlexGluck> терминатор 2 ппц, с чего я это вспомнил:)
<tagezi> спать нужно чаще )
<tagezi> гугл зжот http://goo.gl/J2eaA3
<aleksei`> всем ку
<AlexGluck> тот же?
<tagezi> кто? алексей?
<[Raiden]> http://lifehacker.ru/2013/08/08/paroli-soxranyonnye-v-google-crome-mozhet-uvidet-kto-ugodno/#more-211344
<[Raiden]> Пароли, сохранённые в Google Chrome, может увидеть кто угодно!
<tagezi> ну, гугл хром пользуют не потому что он безопасный или быстрый
<[Raiden]> а ради чего тогда?
<tagezi> ради удобства
<tagezi> файрфокс и половины не умеет делать того что делает хром
<tagezi> ну или как её.. опера, про сафари ваще молчу
<tagezi> а человек который додумается пролесть на серый ip найти у меня файл, прочитать его что бы узнать пароли, я думаю он найдёт способ это сделать даже если там афторизация будет происходить при помощи 526 битных ключей
<[Raiden]> я даже не буду спрашивать списка, т.к. ужинать сча буду и просто не согласен.
<tagezi> да ради бога.. любая защита - это мнимость, в итоге нужно только время, приятного аппетита
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37625
<[Raiden]> Пельменей наварил, пойду есть ) Поздний ужин.
<tagezi> хорошая новость, значит линукс реально теснит винду )
<tagezi> блин, надо тоже пельменей налепить
<tagezi> а то тут их не продают походу (
<[Raiden]> да есть анверное, название только какое-нить другое )
<[Raiden]> вспоминаются равиоли из особенностей нац. охоты.
<tagezi> ну, знаешь.. у них сахар нормальный найти тяжело, чая ваще нет почти.. хотя я помню мне знакомая хвастала хорошим чаем их финки
<tagezi> а, из чая пока только форсман видел, но это смеси всякие
<tagezi> ещё у них майонез солёный (
<tagezi> зато лакрица на каждом повороте: жевачки, конфеты, шоколадки, мороженое )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> о, пропасчая душа )
<Scrimmer> што
<tagezi> наверное интернет магазинами всю украину завалил уже )
<Scrimmer> ну не весь
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет, говорю )
<Scrimmer> но пару клиентов осчастливил
<Scrimmer> привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты меня какбудто ждал
<tagezi> нет, но на безрыбьи )
<Scrimmer> злой ты
<tagezi> ты артуса сегодня не видел )
<Scrimmer> а шо он?
<Scrimmer> можно и логи почитать)
<tagezi> он минут 40 махал метлой на право и на лево )
<Scrimmer> сфигли?
<tagezi> да тут савсем не умеющий читать приходил
<Scrimmer> забавно
<Scrimmer> все, завтра еду писать заявление на заочку
<tagezi> добился своего? )
<tagezi> лучше бы перешёл на другое дневное
<tagezi> на какогонибудь там недопрограмиста, или недоадминистратора
<Scrimmer> а что мне? я щас буду веб-девелопинг изучать посурьезней, пойду на курсы cisco
<Scrimmer> сертификаты получать
<Scrimmer> на права сдам :)
<tagezi> эм.. и пхп и сиска ваще ничего общего )
<Scrimmer> а кто сказал, что это связано ?
<tagezi> учи жабу.. будешь трояны ваять для линухи и продавать их по 2000 доларов за штучку
<tagezi> andrex: ты тута?
<Scrimmer> andrex: неужто ты дрыхнешь ?
<AlexGluck> не зови его, ещё бан кинет
<Scrimmer> андрех?
<Scrimmer> бан?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: мне? не, он ко мне вроде привычный, уже не обращает внимания даже )
<AlexGluck> да, войс на мне видишь? его рук дело
<AlexGluck> ты позовёшь бан кинет мне
<Scrimmer> AlexGluck: хочешь сказать, что за просто так?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: глюк сегодня решил права покачать )
<Scrimmer> да я смотрю вы тут веселилисьсегодня
<AlexGluck> от души
<Scrimmer> ты ваще кто xD
<AlexGluck> О.о
<AlexGluck> глюк я
<AlexGluck> бойся меня
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да, ты сегодня пропустил всё..)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: он тот кто не спит ))
<Scrimmer> андрех что ле?
<AlexGluck> никогда ахахахах
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не, тот не спит никогда и сисадмин с мозгами, а этот просто не спит )
<Scrimmer> он сисадмин ?!
<tagezi> кто?
<Scrimmer> андрех
<AlexGluck> а я значит без мозгов?
<Scrimmer> да ты ваще кто такой
<Scrimmer> емаёё
<tagezi> эм.. ну, безопастник,это тоже самое.. права всем раздаёт - отбирает )
<artus> ыы
<AlexGluck> артус тут я валю
<Scrimmer> artus: ухты
<Scrimmer> привет
<tagezi> AlexGluck: тебе поспать нужно )
<artus> Scrimmer, дароф
<AlexGluck> у меня встреча через 5 часов
<AlexGluck> после встречи лягу
<tagezi> AlexGluck: вот тебе делать реально нечего )
<AlexGluck> я пожрать готовлю, это важнее сна
<tagezi> у меня друг был он тож 12 через 36 часов спал..
<AlexGluck> и?
<Scrimmer> глюк напоминает мне SergeyIT
<AlexGluck> чем?
<tagezi> что и.. был
<AlexGluck> умер чтоли?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не, серёга старый умный
<Scrimmer> дык я не спорю
<AlexGluck> хватит на меня гадить:(
<Scrimmer> ну уж звиняйте
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты чего не спишь?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: детское время кончилось
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пол десятого только
<tagezi> да и английский нужно учить
<[Raiden]> Убунту Эдж не набрал и 30%
<[Raiden]> 8,823,331
<Scrimmer> а осталось 14 дней
<[Raiden]> либо Марк добавит, либо стартапу конец.
<Scrimmer> а что значит добавит?
<Scrimmer> там помоему, если сумма не собирается
<Scrimmer> то все возвращается
<AlexGluck> хрен там
<Scrimmer> странно
<[Raiden]> сумма по идее вернется
<[Raiden]> что значи добавит - ну облатит выпуск остальных  телефонов, потом будет думать что с ними делать.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> да я знаю, что такое добавить xD
<Scrimmer> просто баблинский возвращается плательщикам
<[Raiden]> Ну, возвращается в случае неудачи же.
<[Raiden]> А вслучае удачи фиг.
<Scrimmer> ааа, добавит - в плане сделает пожертвование от своего имени?
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<[Raiden]> Я конечно не в курсе что он будет делать, я просто предположил.
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9NgYPw_kSHo/UgPjjPmBk5I/AAAAAAAABkk/s-EerQpRVMY/w400-h368-no/how-to-stop-worrying.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4517/7634345.0/0_7907b_2c381fd7_orig
<AlexGluck> http://vasilisc.com/phasing-updates-ubuntu
<[Raiden]> Интересная инфа. Будет некоторая задержка обновлений ,зато страдать будут не все.
<AlexGluck> рад служить милорд
<AlexGluck> фильм ночь тамплиеров такая муть
<tagezi> когда василиск научиться ставить ссылки на первоисточники?
<AlexGluck> никогда
<AlexGluck> они троли
<tagezi> у меня мата на него не хватает... только флудит в эфире
<AlexGluck> я?
<tagezi> пользуеться тем что в гугл+ не банят
<tagezi> это ты василиск?
<AlexGluck> я спать пошёл
<AlexGluck> :)
<artus> банят вроде жеж
<tagezi> а чо его не забанят?
<tagezi> достал уже
<AlexGluck> а мне удобно что в группе убунту новости сыпятся в вк
<Umren> ubuntu edge уже предзаказы сделали?)
<AlexGluck> нет
<tagezi> AlexGluck: с плохим переводом и без первоисточников?
<AlexGluck> гугл найдёт первоисточник
<[Raiden]> http://vasilisc.com/click-app-ubuntu-software-center
<tagezi> отсутствие первоисточника - это как минимум нарушение авторских прав
<[Raiden]> Я отстал от жизни.
<artus> tagezi, зобань его у себя и пожалусо :)
<tagezi> artus: чото я сразу не пор, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> интересн окак быть с зависимостями с этими кликами. будут ли они учитываться аптом.
<AlexGluck> написано что нет
<artus> оу, я могу его удалить :D
<AlexGluck> кого?
<artus> но нафиг , кофе лучше выпить
<[Raiden]> понятно
<[Raiden]> посмотрим, уже скоро осень.
<AlexGluck> хочу пощупать мир но нет железки:(
<AlexGluck> и виртуалки:(
<artus> че, ты за 70+ баксоф в год себе железку не можеш позволить?
<artus> чето как то блаблабла :)
<AlexGluck> мои железки на переезде
<artus> ога, на переправе застряли )
<AlexGluck> времени на них нехватает
<artus> а здесь круглыми сутками висеть ?
<AlexGluck> здесь я фоном висю :P
<tagezi> да у него денег нет то.. всего 2 ляма в год зарабатывает
<tagezi> зайчиков, наверное )
<tagezi> и как то от фона фонит сильно )
<AlexGluck> вы как не айтишники, не понимаете что такое лень
<artus> аххахааа
<tagezi> у айтишника лень - это когда влом делать тупую работу, нужно написать скрипт, и случайно переписывает пол системы заодно, что бы скрипт тоно не глючил
<tagezi> чат тут то причем?
<Umren> не, лень айтишника это посмотреть сериал и выпить пивка
<AlexGluck> умрен умный
<tagezi> а я типа не могу быть ленфвым?
<tagezi> у меня нет телевизора и я не пью )
<AlexGluck> нет
<Umren> нет, продолжай работать
<AlexGluck> я не пью у еня нет телика
<tagezi> иди арбайтн тогда.. гениральный ведб не спит )
<AlexGluck> я смотрю фильм сижу с бука, кончиться фильм усну
<tagezi> у тебя встреча через час
<AlexGluck> генеральный она, и она не спит;) приехала
<AlexGluck> вот и встреча;)
<AlexGluck> жить хорошо, а хорошо жить ещё лучше
<tagezi> хор Ошо: "Жить ещё лучше!"
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, иди аглицкий учить
<artus> жить зло
<AlexGluck> всё я пошёл всем бб
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты как моя жена прям )
<artus> застра в школу :D
<tagezi> AlexGluck: бб
<SergeyIT> tagezi, неужели так похож? ;)
<artus> в чем прикол с канала выходить то? ))
<Umren> так че, предлагаю обсудить инициативу шаттлворта с убунтой едж и 32 лямами краудсорсинга
<SergeyIT> tagezi, смотри TV на аглицком
<Umren> помойму это фейл
<artus> пацан бабок сорвал и нагаваи
<Umren> не, если 32 ляма не соберет бабло обратно
<Umren> уйдет
<Umren> я не понимаю зачем так много цель поставили
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://mrbayes.sourceforge.net/index.php мне в этом нужно разобраться
<artus> не хватало на бунгало
<Umren> в рашке убийцу айфона делали в сто раз дешевле)
<[Raiden]> популярность юнити должа была быть на высоте, что бы  новый девайс в том же духе был кому-то интересен. - имхо.
<Umren> [Raiden]: убунту на мобилках не взлетит имхо, конкуренция слишком высокая сейчас
 * tagezi будет ждать дебиана на мобилках )
<Umren> кроме того такой фейл с краудсорсингом еще) показывает что интерес не особо
<artus> ну кеды то даже так не смогли :D
<Umren> )))
<[Raiden]> скорее всего не взлетит, но причины не только в конкуренции, а ещё в том, что она не особо летающая и в десктопнов виде.
<[Raiden]> м*
<[Raiden]> Я вот например ещё на ресурсе федоры вишу. Им юнити вообще никак не интересен
<Umren> ну она сильно отличается вроде
<Umren> федоры?) кто-то использует еще?
<[Raiden]> Ну отличия есть, но есть и нето общее )
<artus> Umren, угу, фанаты кед :D
<[Raiden]> Umren: как ни странн одовольно много
<Umren> [Raiden]: гномом 3 ?
<[Raiden]> да по разному.  Кто на чем. Я знаю несколько пользователей хфце и кде .
<[Raiden]> вау эффект от гнома 3 уних уже прошел , но часть людей успел опривыкнуть )
<Umren> помойму гном3 хуже юниты в разы)
<[Raiden]> Там есть люди котоыре что-от дописывают к гному3 , постят багрепорты. В общем гномеров ховатает
<[Raiden]> Umren: есть немного, но в целом , на данном этапе, это почти тоже самое.
<Umren> [Raiden]: да ну, бяка)
<[Raiden]> Фанатик хфце что-от там выкрикивает про фанатов кед )  У нас тут большая нелюбовь с артусом )
<[Raiden]> Думаю популярность Юнити ещё может вырасти когда будет готова юнити некст и когда оформится то как оно дальше будет развиваться.
<[Raiden]> Но в общем-то и сомнения есть, что юнити сможет стать чем-то, что перетащит сюда много людей.
<[Raiden]> Говоря коротко ,ещё стаят по дефолту пользователи убунты и всё.
<[Raiden]> её*
<[Raiden]> Вон даже артус убёг на дебиан хфце юзать.
<[Raiden]> Когда прибежит юзать Юнити, значит популярность пошла в гору.
<artus> куда я убег? я никуда не убегал
<artus> только наркоманы думают что я вообще ее юзал
<Umren> да юнити как-то уныло
<Umren> вообще на линуксе доверие вызывает консоль
<artus> Umren, консоль зло
<artus> только кнопашки, только хардкор
<Umren> с де все очеьн плачевно
<[Raiden]> ну тут спору нет. Это единсвенное что тут продумано до мелочей и кроме пакетнйо системы одинаково в любом дистре )
<[Raiden]> только консоль - староватая штука. нужно что-то ещё, что может объединять и разработчиков и пользователей.
<tagezi> а разработчики не пользователи?
<[Raiden]> ну,  пользователи просто пользователи , а разработчики и пользователи и разработчики - обычно :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя бывают и ньюансы. когда допустим челвоек пользуется вообще другим, но разрабатывает то за что платят.
<tagezi> так, к твоему сведению, мс, к вин 7, наконец придумал нормальную консоль
<tagezi> всмысле не просто досконсоль, а нормальную такоу типа баша
<[Raiden]> повер шелл. Там на самом деле и  до него кое-что было интересное.
<[Raiden]> в 2к\хп появился wsh , котоырй позволял\позволяет писать скрипты на жс и вбс.
<[Raiden]> для администрирования в том числе
<[Raiden]> так что недооценивать мс не стоит )
<tagezi> ну донего было савсем жалкое подобие )
<tagezi> это к тому что все приходят к консоли, гуи никому не нужны )
<SergeyIT> консоль без клавы, голосовой ввод команд - будущее за этим
<SergeyIT> и тогда винда умрет
<tagezi> да винда давно умерла, просто нас окружают никрофилы )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> табуляццию надо встроить прямо в мозг
<Umren> винда сама по себе умирает уже
<Umren> линукс тут как-то не помогает особо) только на серверном фронте
<artus> на мобильном фронте он уже всех и вся взымел , ахха
<[Raiden]> Мне кажется ещё разработчики других дистров не особовысокого мнения о разработчиках из каноникал. По крайней мере на канале федоры я неоднократно слышал  речь о плохом коде и патчах котоыре никуда не примут. Всё это как-то не особо способств
<[Raiden]> ует кооперации )
<Umren> [Raiden]: маргинальные группы всегда найдут тему похаять что-нибудь ) так везде
<Umren> элитаризм называется
<[Raiden]> Да, видимо оно.
<artus> дадада
<artus> и нет де праведнее кед :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyz4Q_2Zls0
<Umren> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7IXmV6A6Bk
<Umren> ))
<[Raiden]> из артуса получится хороший продвигатель кде.
<[Raiden]> я бы на самом деле мог б ыиспользовать любой другой проект даже заведомо худший, если бы я знал что он в итоге будет доминировать )
<artus> слабак
<[Raiden]> я просто не фанатик.
<artus> дододоо
<[Raiden]> 146%
<[Raiden]> ))
<Umren> artus: разбань aleksey2013 а то он в привате пристает с вопросами)
<Umren> про убунту
<artus> и ваще, ты же меня заигнорил )) или вдруг я буду нести хулительные речи и мну надо будет корать именем святого кделиб
<[Raiden]> та же фигня
<[Raiden]> Так неси, я не против ругани кде. У тебя они просто часто съезжают в ругань на меня , а не на кде.
<tagezi> Umren: чо забыл как игнор пишеться? )
<artus> Umren, я не знаю на что надеетцо персонаж который обходит баны и похваляетцо что у него дхцпа и его фиг забаниш
<artus> а мысл с тобой о кедах спорить если ты в своих же аргументах путаешся )
<[Raiden]> Ну не хочеш ьсо мной спорить - не спорь )
<[Raiden]> проблема решена )
<[Raiden]> Вон я с бароносом никогда не спорю. ) Хотя знаю что он любитель гнома и меняет дистры как перчатки  - наверное думает что там в дали , в тридевятом царстве гнмо чем-то лучше. ) В общем можно жить в относительном мире с разынми де.
<[Raiden]> гном*
<SergeyIT> ДЕ не имеет значения
<tagezi> да, консоль рулит )
<tagezi> я вон из кде удалил половину, оно стало нормальным )
<Umren> SergeyIT: имеет, это твое мироощущение на компьютере ) во всем проявляется
<[Raiden]> [00:57:24] lemenkov: MATE переходит на GTK3, частично включает компоненты GNOME3, добавляет поддержку systemd и Wayland
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQzMTU
<[Raiden]> мне так кажется, это закончится тем, что они просто форкнут в очередной раз gnome-shell или кое-как напишут замену
<[Raiden]> в 3 строки уложился.
<Umren> ага, а потом появятся недовольные и форкнут мейт
<Umren> и их бабушка форкнет тот форк, в итоге ничего нормального не будет)
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, ютуб грузицца?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> тебя забанили
<Kyshtynbai> Ужос). Мне пишет сервер ерор.
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBa2iLtk2CI&noredirect=1
<andrex> tagezi, че вы меня седня ночью дерали? а хады) занят я был есть !op  комманда тут не только я один
<tagezi> andrex: да не.. к тебе вопрос был
<tagezi> andrex: типа как грамотно называют сисадминов.. специальность как зовёться )))
<andrex> это еще смотря каких еих куча разновидностей)
<andrex> -е
<tagezi> эм
<failmaster> andrex, расскажи какие бывают а
<failmaster> реально интересно стало
<tagezi> Ну вот.. Ильи нима сейчас.. он же у нас админамсис хочет стать, даже хочет сдать на сертификат по цискам
<failmaster> ми знает где купить любой сертификат
<tagezi> да? где купить сертификат цисок, только настоящий? )
<failmaster> именно
<failmaster> ща скажу чо ещё есть
<failmaster> Intel® Server Specialist : Intel® Server Specialist Certification например
<failmaster> Enterprise Integration and Management of HP ProLiant Servers HP0-053
<failmaster> да любой короче
<failmaster> только дорого...
<tagezi> дорого эт скоко? )
<failmaster> дорого
<tagezi> пару мильонов?
<failmaster> от 80к если в рублях
<andrex> 1 рубль в час
<failmaster> ценники стартуют
<failmaster> там у них индивидуальный подход
<tagezi> ну, оно так и есть.. курсы + экзамены
<failmaster> могут научить, могут сразу доки сделать
<tagezi> короче никакой новой инфы.. я думал тыщ за 10 в подворотни на цветном принтере, что бы себе в рамочку повесить
<tagezi> и баб соблазнять своим умом непоколебимым
<andrex> и вообще куда мир катится, инженеры без мозгов с купленными дипломами врачи тож итд скоро страшно жить будет)
<failmaster> уже давно страшно жить
<tagezi> ну.. россию захватят китайци и всё встанет на свои места
<andrex> ее с одной стороны китайцы а сдругой чурки
<failmaster> им нужны будут сисадмины скорее всего, так что сильно бояться нечего )
<failmaster> чуркам
<andrex> неа им будут ненужны, они замутят стройку вечную и всякие рнки шаурма тама)
<[Raiden]> Я думаю китайцы не будут захватывать рф. Скорее будет партнёрство расти. Единсвенное, могут арендовать наши территории или совсем их отжать. Часть т.е.
<[Raiden]> не методом войны короче
<andrex> отжать -скультурное поглощение)
<andrex> -с
<failmaster> andrex, чурки тоже разные, что ни сервак поломанный - там уже османская империя лютует, целый сквад чуробасов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты это тем кто за уралом живёт раскажи про китайцев )
<[Raiden]> культурыне наслоения неизбежны в общем-то. РФ уже не супердержава как раньше. И влияние на неё будет высоким. В плане культуры тоже.
<[Raiden]> Кстати, русский самовар к нам пришел из китая.
<failmaster> страну спасала только оборонка
<failmaster> всю историю только потенциал оборонительный
<andrex> ну и водка тож не народный продукт)
<failmaster> позволял гнуть эффективную линию внешней политики
<tagezi> не важно.. до красноярска до тихого океана на рынках и полях одни кипайцы.. от красноярска до калиненграда чурки
<[Raiden]> современная водка даже не дестилят и точно  не народный продукт. Там спирт добытый другим способом - ректификацией.
<failmaster> ну какбы любой каприз за ваши деньги (с) на самом деле
<[Raiden]> Я слышал 1 байку, что в каки-то годах ещё при царе , государство прикрывало частыне дестиляты.  И в тоже времея уже была ректификация для нужд промышленности
<[Raiden]> И частники просто обошли закон о дестилятах  , путем продажы разбавленног оспирта
<[Raiden]> байка не проверена
<failmaster> тыщи их
<[Raiden]> жы написал. Спать надо.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в любом случае лучше не пить.
<[Raiden]> лучше китайский чай в русском самоваре ))
<[Raiden]> Я кстати иногда покупаю зеленый, но чаще не китайский, а цейлонский.
<failmaster> я плюшки с алибабы заказываю пуэрные
<failmaster> за дешман
<failmaster> храню долго
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> Я не узнаю ubuntu-ru
<failmaster> не такие плюшки!
<Alagos> Ребята, отсыпте :-)
<[Raiden]> чаю?
<[Raiden]> )
<failmaster> "мне пожалуйста невкусного"
<tagezi> да, чаю.. а тута нет его ваще.. все только кофе пьют
<tagezi> и сахару.. а то тут только для варенья.. а он жирный какой-то (
<[Raiden]> tagezi: может тебе там русскую пелмьенную\чайную открыть?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а то погибнут фины без нормальной пищи.
<tagezi> тут по рестаранам только русские и ходют
<[Raiden]> Хм
<tagezi> мы когда сюда приехали, приколов насмотрелись )
<Alagos> Бедняжки... Ужас)))
<Alagos> И пельмени там не вкусные?
<tagezi> я их пока не нашёл тут
<tagezi> хавтра очередной раз поеду в магазин спецом искать буду
<[Raiden]> русские сожрали все пельмени
<tagezi> сахар нормальный нашёл, в одном магазине, чай из россии привезли нормальный
<[Raiden]> интересн очто за сахар у них там , такой отличный от нашего
<Alagos> Видимо нормальный сахар, не то что у нас с модификаторами вкуса :-)
<[Raiden]> наш возможно свекольный, а там другой матерьял.
<Alagos> Есть вероятность что ты пробудился от матрицы. На самом деле ты и не знаешь вкуса настроещих пельменей и настоящего сахара)))
<Alagos> Ну есть тростниковый и свёкольный у нас.
<[Raiden]> хотя по идее это чистый продукт, типа как водка, примесей не должно быть изначальных.
<tagezi> трасниковый у них сахар воще полная гадость, такое ощущения что нормальный сахар с краской
<tagezi> а обычный белы у них с жиринками какойто, он спецом для варения, как я понял делается
<[Raiden]> неправильынй мёд (с)
<tagezi> ещё я тут сасисок нормальных найти не могу.. они ваще бумагоеды какието )
<[Raiden]> гг
<tagezi> даже дорогие по 3-4 евро за пачку всёравно бумажные
<tagezi> хотя мясо у них вкусное )
<andrex> по 30 40 евро нрормальные)
<andrex> а это для среднего класса)
<tagezi> ) 1200 рублей я сам сасисочный завод открою )
<tagezi> ещё, я не могу у них найти концелярские магазины )
<andrex> они ж бумаго еды)
<tagezi> и если тетрадки можно найти в супермаркетах и резинки стирательные, то где найти ручки и карандаши я ума не приложу )
<andrex> сделай опрос
<tagezi> у меня жена вчера в универе в сувенирном ларьке мне купила новую тетрадку.. жесть
<tagezi> опрос кого?
<andrex> где они покупают ручки карандаши итд
<tagezi> русские тут адаптируються тупить как местные очень быстро, ты им вопрос - они тебе "нууууууууууууу. я не знаююююю"
<andrex> в итоге выяснится что они и не покупают и не пользуют а тетрать в принтер и пишут
<tagezi> они их не покупают.. мне никто не может ответить на этот вопрос
<[Raiden]> тогда спроси чем они пишут
<tagezi> жена вчера ходила с русскими студентами играть в волейбол.. они отучились 2 года в магистратуре, и на пшди поступили.. никто из не вкурсе где купить
<[Raiden]> лол
<tagezi> о_О я в шоке
<tagezi> им наверное какой-то чип вмантировали в мозг
<andrex> и в него пишут
<tagezi> наверное.. не знаю.. но я ваще в растеряности полной
<tagezi> гречи у них в магазинах нет.. смне для собаки с питера приторанили
<[Raiden]> из китая закажи с доставкой )
<tagezi> блин, чото я ещё у этих варваров не нашёл
<tagezi> аа.. они до сих пор не открыли пермолюкс.. и ваще у них моющие средства странные, они в них зачем-то красители добавляют
<andrex> я че заметил у нас живут относительно полохо но все есть почти а в других странах внешне водь все отлично, а как приедеш так там дурдом похлеще чем у нас
<andrex> р
<failmaster> дело в том, что у человека в той или иной стране формируется менталитет, поэтому издалека качественно другое общество потребления может казаться реально раем, да так оно может и есть, но вот субъективная оценка будет отличаться уже и жить там получи
<failmaster> тся врядли
<failmaster> кто это в себе сломал или адаптировался - тому повезло
<[Raiden]> andrex: везде хорошо где нас нет
<[Raiden]> тыла пословица типа такой...
<andrex> ю
<andrex> б
<andrex> не ну тут маленько другое, там к примеру жизненые условия норм, но отношение к другим вещам игнорируются куча бездомных итд я даж у нас столько не видел)
<failmaster> вопрос качества потребления и только
<failmaster> там есть шанс получить крутое образование, не быть обкиданным какашками, нормально пахать и соразмерно зарабатывать
<failmaster> кто-то скажет что это можно везде
<failmaster> я так не считаю
<failmaster> к примеру я бы не хотел чтобы мои дети росли так же как я
<[Raiden]> если много бездомных, значит и шанс таким стать выше, скорее всего
<failmaster> отнюдь, надо просто задавать себе правильные вопросы
<failmaster> вот отняли у тебя квартиру предсатвь - ты бомж
<failmaster> да без вариантов надо тут же шевелить батонами
<failmaster> искать любую работу
<failmaster> копить на любого качества съёмное жильё
<failmaster> и делать всё чтобы это изменить
<failmaster> феномен бомжа - это больше расстройства психики
<failmaster> поэтому мне лично видится это трагедией
<failmaster> многих это просто устраивает на самом деле
<failmaster> человек такое существо - ко всему привыкает
<tagezi> ну в финке бомжи только алкоголики, а их лечат
<tagezi> я покрайне мере ещё ни разу не видел бомжа
<[Raiden]> на словах всегда всё просто
<failmaster> да всё решаемо с позиции государства как аппарата насилия и пряничной организации в одном лице
<tagezi> ну, как в россии, заходишь к себе в подъезд, а там сидит такое голодное, вонючее, пьяное
<failmaster> как это сделано в голландии кажется, программы для торчков ширевых, есть пункт куда они могут придти и получить дозняк, за это они занимаются общественной работой и получают чистые шприцы
<failmaster> проблема решена
<failmaster> для нас с тобой - решена
<failmaster> для них отчасти тоже, потому что он начинает осознавать сам во что вступил, он перестаёт ходить по лезвию бритвы и его уже заботит не как ширнуться, а как это прекратить
<failmaster> мне видится что есть больше шансов для такого нарка
<tagezi> да не.. в финке немного по другому.. у них воспитание из самого грудного возраста, ну и страна богатая.. 40% ввп туристи из россии оталяют ))
<tagezi> а тут всего 5,5 лямов человек
<tagezi> 16 человек на км
<tagezi> даже если учесть что пол страны тундра, всёравно очень мало народу
<failmaster> у нас пореже плотность будет и народу побольше, только квартирный и земельный вопрос вангую стоит острее
<tagezi> тут нет высосток
<failmaster> что уже намекает, да? )
<tagezi> у меня в районе самое высокое здание 4 этажа
<tagezi> и кругом лес.. парки и опять лес.. ваще дофига леса
<failmaster> мне всегда почему-то больше любопытно сколько пеших и авто патрулей ментовских
<failmaster> чем меньше - тем более интригующим мне это кажется
<failmaster> если речь не идёт о странах третьего мира
<tagezi> я машину полиции 2 раза видел за 3 недели.. первый раз на мойке, второй раз ночью кудато ехала
<failmaster> ну вот мне тоже видится в этом определённый намёк
<tagezi> патрулей ваще ни разу не видел
<tagezi> кстати, камеры в магазинах и пищалки я только у российской граници в магазинах видел
<tagezi> и велики привязывают только в районах где русские живут
<failmaster> кстати тут в моей ирл компании родилась одна идея, поэтому я у всех прохожих спрашиваю, tagezi ты случайно не знаешь где купить саму краску\покрытие электрохромную(ое)?
<tagezi> вообще по винке велики никто не привязывает
<failmaster> хочется искренне за тебя порадоваться, но к хорошему привыкаешь быстро, а проблемы остаются, люди =)
<failmaster> для семьи лучше там ящетаю
<tagezi> краску или плёнку?
<failmaster> краску
<failmaster> вообще оно я слышал не как краска, а методом вакуумного напыления наносится
<tagezi> краскуне знаю.. плёнку в москве продают
<tagezi> от 15 к
<tagezi> нафига?
<failmaster> ну в одном режиме чёрное, подал другой ток на неё - белое стало
<failmaster> понимаешь?
<tagezi> а чо плёнка не устраивает?
<tagezi> знакина асфальте рисовать? )
<tagezi> по поводу полиции: Полиция Финляндии (фин. Poliisi, швед. Polisen) подчиняется министерству внутренних дел, а общее количество занятых в полицейском ведомстве составляет 10 900 человек, из которых непосредственно полицейских 7 700 (2012)[89]. На одного полицейского
<tagezi> приходится 681 человек из гражданского населения страны.[90]
<failmaster> грустно что у нас началась бы анархия
<tagezi> угу..
<tagezi> лана, пайду я спать
<failmaster> ,
<failmaster> b
<tagezi> всем ночи
 * tagezi tagezi|spit
<tagezi|spit> во
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-09
<failmaster> поможет кто? не работает клава усб в initramfs окружении, модуль на месте, клавы разные, в 12.04 всегда работало
<failmaster> сейчас 13
<failmaster> поможет кто? не получается заставить cryptsetup авторизовать по ключ-файлу том с точкой монтирования на / в 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/238163/comments/18
<failmaster> авторизовывать*
<failmaster> другой том - легко
<failmaster> ключ один и тот же на том же носителе
<failmaster> в 12.04 пахало
<failmaster> сколькож можно я уже охуел чесслово пацаны, на лаунчпаде в древнем баг-репорте отписался, его спустили в унитаз по итогу конвертации в вопрос, оживил, ни ответа ни привета
<failmaster> 3 дня околачиваю фринод
<failmaster> и нихера
<failmaster> задась вопросом нахуй я 11 лет рассказывал нубам как исправить их проблемы, если мне раз в 5 лет никто руку не протянет ))))
<andrex> @kban failmaster 3600 мат
<failmaster> всё у вас так
<failmaster> даже баны
<andrex> @mode +q failmaster
<failmaster_faile> да
<failmaster_faile> умач
<failmaster_faile> andrex, не стыдно вообще?
<failmaster_faile> ктож тебе права дал
<failmaster_faile> перед ним не стыдно? )
<failmaster_faile> лентяище, почитал бы хоть, подумал
<andrex> @mode +q failmaster*
<unfailedagain> ну ты распиздяй дружище
<unfailedagain> довели опенсорс коммунити
<unfailedagain> ирц юзать не умеют
<unfailedagain> туда же блядь за мат банить
<OnkelTem> Привет!
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь помнит, как в 12.04 лечить баг с нераскрытием окна терминала на весь экран по Alt-F10?
<unfailedagain> OnkelTem, воркэраундом - поставить guake/yakuake/tilda и развернуть по хоткею можно попробовать
<OnkelTem> unfailedagain: да был какой-то фикс к этому.... не могу вспомнить
<OnkelTem> и найти в гугле тоже не выходит
<unfailedagain> OnkelTem, я к сожалению помнить не могу про гном3, я сразу соскочил на гтк2 форк
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<Alagos> baronos: ты совсем заскучал, я смотрю =)
<baronos> Та не, там забанить надо одно экземпляр
<unfailedagain> меня шталь
<unfailedagain> подсказать как?
<unfailedagain> я помогу
<baronos> Васю
<unfailedagain> ну тогда не помогу, вдруг он ничего не сделал
<unfailedagain> потому что васю я не видел
<Alagos> А зачем банить того кого сейчас нет? =0
<unfailedagain> а затем, подаёт дурной пример
<unfailedagain> о неотвратимости наказания :D
<nicloay> здоров человеки, ктонить может посоветовать канал где по twitter boostrap  могут помоч (верстальщиков или еще кого либо, н офф английском чет все молчат)
<Alagos> nicloay: на freelance.ru могут помочь с чем угодно. Только с ценой вопроса нужно определиться.
<nicloay> не.. тут вопрос а не целая работа.
<wtffailor> ещё один безрукий
<nicloay> хто?
<wtffailor> оп
<wtffailor> пиздец уже второй оп который не умеет банить
<wtffailor> админы русскоязычного канала целого дистрибутива не умеют забанить
<wtffailor> вы позорите русский язык и опенсурс коммунити
<wtffailor> и показываете какие вы лентяи, когда так баните
<wtffailor> и становится ясно почему у вас тут 40 человек в аншлаге
<SergeyIT>  wtffailor, когда у тебя понос прекратится?
<wtffailor> какой понос-то )
<wtffailor> я реально людям сообщаю что надо учиться, предложил помощь
<wtffailor> мне обидно за них
<wtffailor> что они не читают и никто мне саппорта на русском не оказывает
<wtffailor> и сильно подозреваю что дело тут не в моём поносе, а в том что у руля тут охлоёбы )
<wtffailor> SergeyIT, а почему понос сразу, можно поинтересоваться? =)
<wtffailor> так охранять от мата совершенно бесполезный канал могут только отмороженные долбоёбы )
<wtffailor> ну реально
<wtffailor> разговоры за хуйню, саппорта нет, материться нельзя
<wtffailor> сделайте себе #gay_party
<wtffailor> и там оперируйте беседами по интересам
<wtffailor> baronos, может ты попробуешь?
<wtffailor> должен быть хоть один умный с правами
<wtffailor> но и он наверное уебан, потому что раздал их таким двум
<wtffailor> покормите уже меня ))
<SergeyIT> wtffailor, знаешь, чем собака занимается, когда ей делать нечего?
<wtffailor> SergeyIT, орёт что у всех вокруг понос и сидит корчит из себя дохуя айтишника
<tagezi> всем утра
<SergeyIT> tagezi, привет, с дождичком
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нифига себе дождик.. пол ночи гроза была )
<andrex> @kban wtffailor
<andrex> SergeyIT, незашто)
<andrex> чет неадекваты полезли какието
<tagezi> да ваще, второй день уже
<SergeyIT> это от жары
<tagezi> не, этот от пустоты
<andrex> осен скоро обострение
<rtfmdude> ты вернулся, о безрукий
<rtfmdude> и все очнулись
<rtfmdude> andrex, чтож ты не почитал какб анить правильно?
<andrex> @kban --host rtfmdude
<Alagos> Ип у него, как обычо - динамика?
<tagezi> ну вот, помолчалбы чуть чуть и опять голос бы заимел, а так в бан угодил
<andrex> да он тут матюгалсо потом я его 2 раза забанил потом я уше прихожу он уже матюгается тут на всех)
<tagezi> а ваще, да.. осень.. обострение
<andrex> черд мышку забыл на работе(
<foxvlad> народ подскажите что он хочет, устанвливал sendmail он выдал что есть различия в файлах конфигурации что сделать, я выбрал показать различия теперь не могу дальше продолжит пишет [end] и все
<tagezi> чо вторую не купить? или она у тебя позолоченая с благодарственной надписью? )
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> foxvlad: лучше всего пойти и почитать
<foxvlad> хге
<foxvlad> хде?
<foxvlad> как запрос оформить чтобы ответ правельный выдал
<tagezi> ну, честно.. ты сразу поймёшь кучу вещей
<tagezi> foxvlad: дистр какой? )
<foxvlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965575/
<foxvlad> ubuntu server 12.4
<andrex> q
<foxvlad> фу бл* спасибо
<andrex> как все просто оказываецо)
<andrex> неругайся
<foxvlad> а то первый раз с таким столкнулся, простоя уже настраиваю систему несколько дней боюсь что-то запороть
<foxvlad> andrex: да писец не говори я и знал тока не додумался до quit
<tagezi> кстати, раньше такого не было
<tagezi> у меня сендмайл вставал всегда сам буз писка.. я потом его чуть чуть подправлял у же в самом конфиге и всё
<andrex> было я уже гдет в 8 4 встречал
<foxvlad> бред какойто установил ipsconfig а там sendmail не установлен и не настроин
<andrex> это когда правиш конфиги а потом систему обновляеш оно спрашивает че делать
<tagezi> а
<foxvlad> tagezi: у меня из-за ispconfiga он ругнулся, ща еще проверю заработает ли со старыми конфигами
<tagezi> пральна.. бекапиться, бекапиться, и ещё раз бекапиться
<foxvlad> работает слава богу
<tagezi> мускул до 5.5.32 обновился
<foxvlad> блин через пхп отправил а с сайта не захотел
<tagezi> сайт на пхп? если да, то дело в коде
<tagezi> andrex: скай работу нашёл другую? чото он ваще как-то странно появляется теперь
<andrex> геде? он просто на г+
<tagezi> а тут?
<andrex> тут знца
<andrex> может когда нибудь и придет обратно)
<tagezi> абидилсо на нас?
<andrex> да плохие вы все :D
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/pBJztR
<ifalkorr> @op
<andrex> @op ifalkorr
<skai> @op
<skai> @deop ifalkorr
<skai> @kick ifalkorr
<andrex> он улетел ужо
<foxvlad> ку
<foxvlad> билин php командой отсылаеться а из joomla не хочет гдето конфиги ISPconfig мешают
<foxvlad> sendmail*
<artus> foxvlad, причем тут джумла, пхп и isp?
<foxvlad> командой из баша sendmail шлет
<foxvlad> а из joomlf ytn
<foxvlad> нет*
<artus> проблемы джумлы волнуют индейцев на канале #joomla
<artus> .opa
<foxvlad> потому что ISPconfig своими нестройками мешает работать sendmail
<foxvlad> да билн ну тоже самое из форума phpBB
<foxvlad> разници нет проблема не в движке а в конфигах апача и сенмаил
<foxvlad> негде в нете не найду где копать так как его не кто никогда не настраивает
<artus> foxvlad, причем тут апач и сендмеил?  :D
<foxvlad> а у меня ИСПконфиг переконфигурировал его
<foxvlad> artus:  да ну тебя
<foxvlad> притом
<artus> ну дык да, после isp безполезно в конфиги лезть
<foxvlad> artus: может подскажешь как удалить сендмаил, чтобы он потом при установке спрасил как в первый раз заменить или оставить isp-шные?
<foxvlad> настройки*
<artus> кстати, еше раз матом ругнешся бум прощатцо   , а так
<artus> удаляй через пурге , оно вообще конфиги сендмейла потрет все
<foxvlad> artus: где мат?
<artus> нафиг те конфиги isp?
<andrex> воо
<artus> 11:14:31
<tagezi> andrex: вилку точишь? )
<foxvlad> artus: да там не isp конфиг, а  isp отконфигурировал smtp и поэтоу при установке сендмаил спросил про конфигурацию смтп "оставить или заменит"
<artus> ну, а ты сказал заменить?
<foxvlad> <artus> 11:14:31 у меня уже исторя стерлась не могу увидеть
<foxvlad> artus: нет оставил, вот мой и косяк
<andrex> tagezi, не в тестировщики пошел
<foxvlad> что не заменил
<foxvlad> artus: а мужешь пурге на английском, плиз?
<Kyshtynbai> purge
<artus> purge
<foxvlad> сенкс
<artus> вааащет оно должно кушать твой конифг и не заморачиватцо
<foxvlad> artus: кушать тоесть брать его или имеш виду заменять
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а вот смотрите, есть расшаренная директория по самбе, из наутилуса я в неё могу заходить и всё такое. А как в неё из консоли зайти? Где она смонтирована, я не вполне понимаю..
<artus> foxvlad, оно у тя не оправляет средствами php mail?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, гдето в каких то симлинках - временных путях, фиг найдеш кароче, маунти через фстаб и не выпендривайся :)
<Kyshtynbai> понял) мерси.
<artus> foxvlad, ты ящик в почтовых доменах заводил?
<AlexGluck> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> ку.
<foxvlad> artus: нет
<artus> ну дык вот и ответ ))
<artus> все у тя работает вобщето )
<foxvlad> всмысле? причем тут ящик и отправка движком письма через сендмаил
<artus> а оно тама через задницу работает :D
<foxvlad> просто до этого тоже самое делал, только без ИСП
<AlexGluck> У меня есть тупой вопрос про груб. Есть ли разница какой из шифтов нажимать чтобы увидеть меню выбора загрузки у груб?
<foxvlad> все работало а с ИСП выпендриваеться
<artus> Дело в том что панель управления ISPmanager не дает отправить почту средствами php mail() с несуществующего ящика. По умолчанию в параметрах домена создается e-mail администратора следующего вида webmaster@вашдомен. А фактически в
<artus> почтовых ящиках его нет.
<foxvlad> artus: через задницу из-за ИСП?
<foxvlad> а это можно отключить в ИСП?
<artus> понятия не имею, я с ним работал полтора раза , ито скорее тестил как его воткнуть в виртуалку за нат )
<AlexGluck> Ещё вопрос такой, беспроводная клава и мышь имеющие 1 юсб приёмник на двоих, грабом могут не распознаваться нажтия клавиш?
<foxvlad> artus: блин пурге не помог не спросил он про конфиги
<artus> он просто снес , терь если перезальеш isp он воткнет конфиг isp
<Kyshtynbai> а попробуй dpkg-reconfigure
<Kyshtynbai> а, ты снёс уж
<Kyshtynbai> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо бот.
<foxvlad> artus: блин не хочет тправлять, попробовать и правду в исп прописать ящик, но какой?
<artus> создай
<artus> правда ты же снес смтп как я понял
<foxvlad> artus: нетсмтп я не сносил
<foxvlad> просто sendmail в конфигах как-то перекликаеться с смтп
<foxvlad> как достало либо то не пашет либо то
<artus> нефиг было isp ставить :)
<foxvlad> мне нужен был внутренний ДНС и виртуальные хосты, и стобы легко конфигурировать, мне все нравиться как в ней работает только один глюк с сенмаилом
<foxvlad> вот его исправить будет все окей
<artus> эм, все это поднимаетцо за то время пока ты с почтой воюеш )
<foxvlad> artus: ну не подымалось у меня, я сначало так пробовал
<foxvlad> днс нормально не мог прописать, виртуальные хосты получалось
<foxvlad> у меня две машинки одна физическая другая виртуальная, на одной днс-су не могу толку дать на другой сендмайлу
<artus> а днсы те зачем ?
<artus> в локалке поигратцо?
<foxvlad> artus: чтобы нормально из локалки веб сайты открывать которые на виртульных хостах
<foxvlad> foxvlad: роутер у меня дерьмовый не пробрасывает порты если обращение идет из локалки, когда был поршитый  DD-WRT то нормально проходил а с этим глюк
<foxvlad> я уже думаю может проше роутер купить другой и не париться
<tagezi> проще
<artus> зачем там порты пробрасывать?
<foxvlad> tagezi: имено так
<foxvlad> ну если я ввожу в локалке mydomen.ru то попадаю на веб-рожу роутера, который для доступа в нет стоит
<foxvlad> а с прошитым в dd-wrt нормально переадресует куда надо
<artus> в чем смысл сих извращений , непонятно)
<artus> для локалки заглаза 10.0.0.1/site1 10.0.0.1/site2 ...
<foxvlad> как из локалки попасть на mydomen1.ru и на mydomen2.ru если они на одной машинке в виртуальных хостах?
<tagezi> эм.. 192.168... не?
<artus> и игратцо с днсами в виртуалке , а нагородить всего и вся и по факту иметь кучу неработающего барахла
<artus> tagezi, втопку изарвщения))
<foxvlad> artus: работает
<foxvlad> artus: все отлично работаетт кроме сенмаил
<foxvlad> 10.0.0.1/site1 - wordpres такое не понимает, ему нужно mydomain1.ru
<artus> foxvlad, чеееее?
<tagezi> блин, у меня всё работает, я ваще ничего не настраиваю никогда.. всё по умолчанию обычно встат идиально
<artus> двоешник, иди учись у апача алиасы ваять )
<artus> или негинкса, лучше уже негинкса канешн
<foxvlad> artus: вот скоко сюда не захожу все пытаються какоето свое мнение навязать, а дельно помочь по какойто проблеме не могут
<artus> foxvlad, и внезапно вордпрес с 10.0.0.1/site1 на zzz.ru переноситцо за минуту )
<foxvlad> artus: какккккк?
<artus> вот сколько заходят - все пытаютцо через задницу при помощи упоротых автоконфигураторов чето родить, вместо того чтоб по человесески настроить сервисы
<andrex> все вам на блюде подавай
<andrex> !apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<foxvlad> не то все это
<artus> пиши в супорт isp на предмет че у них почта не работает)
 * tagezi пошёл програмить кнопку
<artus> лога кстати я как то ниодного не увидел еще )
<foxvlad> мне нужно из локалки нормально заходить по имени mydomain1.ru как это реализовать? 192,168,0,2/maindomain2.ru не устраивает
<foxvlad> artus: почта то работает из движка php-mail не работает
<artus> в джумле способ отправки почты у тя какой?
<artus> ящик создал в isp ?
<foxvlad> такойже как и на соседней машинке где отправляеться php-mail
<artus> я вопрос задал вполне конкретный
<foxvlad> ящик какой создать?
<artus> а на такой ответ - делай по учебнику, как в книгахх написано
<foxvlad> в джомле php-mail
<artus> ну и сам дурак, я же те писал уже Дело в том что панель управления ISPmanager не дает отправить почту средствами php mail() с несуществующего ящика. По умолчанию в параметрах домена создается e-mail администратора следующего вида
<foxvlad> я же написал php-mail
<artus> webmaster@вашдомен. А фактически в почтовых ящиках его нет.
<artus> создаем ящик, в джумле бвыбираем smtp   , забиваем настройки , всех делоф
<artus> ну ты как маленький , завязывай с конфигилками серверов )
<foxvlad> тогда мне придеться в joomle прописывать ящик администратора другой? так чтоли?
<artus> ты его создай для начала
<foxvlad> ты пишеш что исп не дает отправить с несушествуешего яшика, а как она узнает с какого ящика отправлять
<foxvlad> я создал ящик info@мой домень и ?
<foxvlad> просто joomla когда отправлеет через php-mail не указывает с какого ящика отправить почту? как он узнает с существующего или нет если мне почта приходит с ящика root@serv.local
<foxvlad> ну это если не ставить ИСП
<foxvlad> может он не может оправить из-за прв доступа?
<foxvlad> как из баша выполнить это команду от имени web2 пользователя php -r "mail('you@yourmail.com', 'Test From Your-Site', 'Test Message from Sendmail by PHP');"
<foxvlad> ???
<AlexGluck> sudo web2 php -r "mail('you@yourmail.com', 'Test From Your-Site', 'Test Message from Sendmail by PHP');"
<foxvlad> так не прокатит
<foxvlad> сдесь web2 как команда
<AlexGluck> sudo --help
<foxvlad> artus: в логах вообще ничего нет когда  с сайта шлю
<foxvlad> artus: он помоемому на какойто гетмаил ссылаеться
<foxvlad> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965887/
<artus> я тебе 3 раза сказал что сделать , повторятцо не буду
<foxvlad> artus: так я сделал как ты сказал
<foxvlad> создал ящик
<foxvlad> не работает
<foxvlad> did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to MTA-v4
<AlexGluck> Есть ли разница какой шифт нажимаешь для входа в меню граб? Может быть такое что юсб беспроводная клава не срабатывает ?
<artus> пофиг , и ваще, выпили плимут и поставь задержку поболее )
<AlexGluck> ладно, клава не имеет значения(пс/2 вставил). Оба шифта не срабатывают. По умолчанию загружается ХР. Внутри стоит Хубунта 13.04
<AlexGluck> Как попасть в меню граба?
<artus> переконфигурить дефолт груба бубунты, он у нее упоротый
<AlexGluck> Так я переконфигурировал, поставил по дефолту ХР(так надо пока) теперь в меню попасть не могу, ставил задержку 1 секунду, но меню не видно. Клавишы шифт не помогают, PAUSE тоже
<artus> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 у тя сколько?
<AlexGluck> 5
<artus> ой, вернее таймаут ты скок ставил?
<AlexGluck> 1
<artus> поставь 10
<AlexGluck> как из ХР я поставлю?
<[Raiden]> А сейчас для меню надо шифт давить?
<[Raiden]> у меня просто он всегда не скрыто и я не помню
<AlexGluck> а что если не шифт?\
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: а не ктрл?
<AlexGluck> был шифт
<[Raiden]> сча может ответит кто-нить )
<[Raiden]> мб
<AlexGluck> ща ктрл попробую
<AlexGluck> ктрл не помогает
<Alagos> http://um.la/blog/2012/06/patch-dlya-joomla-2-5-6-vklyuchaem-nerabotayushhie-pochtovye-uvedomleniya/
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: с лайва тогда грузись и используй чрут если надо, для фикса проблемы или для перенастройки груба на показ меню по умолчанию.
<[Raiden]> если кнопки не будут работать
<AlexGluck> кнопки не работаю взял лайв пошёл грузить:(
<[Raiden]> сча в жабере спрошу хоткей )
<AlexGluck> пауза, ктрл, шифт, еск, не помогли
<artus> там шифт был фсю жисть
<AlexGluck> я знаю
<Alagos> @mode
<Alagos> А A4Tech - founder канала?
<artus> грин
<artus> атеча давно уже нет
<Alagos> Только что сделал @mode - написало что я не Оп и сказало что передаст A4Tech-у. Кстати, а где он делся?
<artus> да то у бота мульки
<[Raiden]> Да, всётаки шифт. Не знаю оба или нет.
<[Raiden]> Оказывается если есть другие ос, то меню скрыть нельзя,  убрав только таймаут. Надо будет ещё поправить  одно условие в  30_os-prober
<[Raiden]> Может пригодится кому.
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=4266
<[Raiden]> а4тех был норм чел, жаль что убёг )
<tagezi> все нормальные, пока спять зубами к стене
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты не спишь... вывод?
<tagezi> эм.. тебе по аристотилевой логике или наобум? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, можно по монте-карло )
<tagezi> ну это как увижу и я динозавра на улице или нет? )
<tagezi> 50/50 - либо увижу либо нет )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, кончай с грибочками финскими (
<SergeyIT> динозавра лет 50 не видел (
<[Raiden]> Хаха, замечания SergeyIT радуют как всегда.
<tagezi> =) рано у тебя грибы закончились )
 * Alagos принес еще грибов
<SergeyIT> на следующей неделе тоже грибочков поем )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: до какого у тебя отпуск то?
<Alagos> SergeyIT: у тебя отпуск? И ты молчал? =) Поздравляю :-)
<AlexGluck> райден не пашет твоя инструкция
<Alagos> Ужас! Что теперь делать? Мы все умрем, да?!
<AlexGluck> вы да, а я бессмертный пони
<tagezi> AlexGluck: вечная лошадь?
<tagezi> блин.. как в мозг можно загрузить этот фигов язык? (
<AlexGluck> английский?
<AlexGluck> никаких проблем
<AlexGluck> а вот разговаривать на нём язык не поворачивается
<AlexGluck> хотя я и на русском произношу плохо слова
<tagezi> ну, я хелпы и маны на нём тоже читаю... уже кучу лет
<tagezi> мне нужно понимать нормально, что бы писать и говорить
<AlexGluck> так там грамматика нужна для письменности, это всего 10-20 страничек
<tagezi> угу и слов 6-7 тысяч.. без устойчевых выражений типа go into )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, до 16 сентября
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты что космонфт что ли?  )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у нас так - 6 недель (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: блин.. со скуки можно помереть за это время
<SergeyIT> tagezi, грамматику я учил по Thompson & Martinet - A Practical English Grammar
<tagezi> ну, я по мерфи учу.. граматика быстро в голову влазит..
<SergeyIT> tagezi, скучно будет, к тебе заеду )
<Alagos> SergeyIT: а ко мне? =)
<SergeyIT> Alagos, у меня визы нет к тебе (
<Alagos> SergeyIT: если ты в Москве - то у нас безвизовый режим =)
<SergeyIT> Alagos, рассказывай!... По ТВ каждый день кажут, что у вас там творится, ФМС зверствует
<tagezi> пмс?
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> у меня весной вроде катались ребаиа в крым.. нормально всё было
 * tagezi ушёл чай пить
<SergeyIT> в крыму никогда не был, и не тянет )
<[Raiden]> Там как в мск в +30 + море и  вино дешевле.
<[Raiden]> примерно
<[Raiden]> комаров ещё нет
<SergeyIT> "не гнался бы ты поп за дешевизной"
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: в мск просто ломят + бодяжат.
<Alagos> Крым и дешево - понятия не совместимые
<Alagos> Едьте в Египет, Турцию, Эмираты - дешевле будет
<Kyshtynbai> В Египет самое время... там почти леворюцыя.
<SergeyIT> Alagos, послал нас да? Забанить тебя надо (
<[Raiden]> Вот тут уже про дешевизну пословица будет в кассу.
<[Raiden]> Я слышал у беларусов всё очень дешево и все санатории русскими забиты
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> беларусов или белорусов - вот в чем вопрос.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], по-русски белорусы
<[Raiden]> По идее да. Интересн ов школа как преподают, в русских, Беларусь или Белоруссия.
<[Raiden]> в школах*
<SergeyIT> не знаю, но France вроде Франция и т.п.
<SergeyIT> и мне всегда интересно, почему некоторые требуют вносить изменения в чужой язык
<[Raiden]> да вот тоже не понимаю.
<[Raiden]> Причем в основном Беларусь с Украиной )
<[Raiden]> Н ов целом я не против угодить соседям.
<SergeyIT> было еще с эстонией
<SergeyIT> хотели чтобы таллин с дыумя н писали
<SergeyIT> *в
<[Raiden]> Не, ну вот эстонцам я угождать не намерен. Не люблю почитателей нацизма )
<[Raiden]> шутка 50на50, все они тоже разные.
<SergeyIT> у нас таких тоже хватает
<SergeyIT> последний раз с эстонцами общался в финке
<[Raiden]> Ну я скорее про офиц политику. У нас в РФ врятли будет разрешены демонстрации  служивших в СС.
<[Raiden]> А там это норма.
<AlexGluck> Кто знает софт для телефона на линукс. Делать звонки с компа, принимать звонки, писать читать смс
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: Я  кажется знаю 1 такую программу, но у неё есть 2 проблемы. 1. она для кде, 2. она пока в тестовом виде.
<[Raiden]> Хотя нет, попутал, там наоборот с телефона управление компом
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: Чего-то не придумывается ответ на твой запрос. Возможно это тто случай когда надо ответить: сам напиши :)
<SergeyIT> так андроид же
<AlexGluck> что андройд?
<SergeyIT> у меня телефон, планшет на андроиде - звони читай смотри
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> допустим, я сел за комп, в кармане телефон. мне пришёл звонок надо телефон из кармана дотавать и снимать гарнитуру или на компе кнопку нажать ответить?
<[Raiden]> Я такой софт под линукс не встречал
<[Raiden]> Попробуй форум
<[Raiden]> Федорщики говорят  gammu/wammu умее тслать смс
<[Raiden]> я помню хотел это подружисть с нокиа е52, но не смог
<tagezi> нашёл пельмени )
<tagezi> не равиоли, и на огромный супермаркет пара упаковок полукилаграмовых )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, небось еще при царе сделанные?
<tagezi> незнаю.. я на следующей неделе в Питер, там провереные поем пока)
<tagezi> а вообще, вкуснее чем свои, домашние я ниел пока
<[Raiden]> при царе , хехе.
<SergeyIT> так все лучшее при царе было
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты у нас монарфист? )
<SergeyIT> не... хвилософ
<[Raiden]> Да уж, при царе наверное мясо из мяса и тесто из муки.
<[Raiden]> без сои и даже без усилителя вкуса.
<[Raiden]> было
<[Raiden]> и если корова стоита 3 рубля, то ведро пельменей анверное копеек 50
<[Raiden]> хотя кто знает...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: уселитель вкуса был открыт в 1907 году.. так что был уже при царе
<SergeyIT> tagezi, поэтому революции и начались
<[Raiden]> Так вот чего народ объелся ...
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> лана.. всем до встречи
<flintstone> помогите пожалуйста с этой темой http://gentoo.ru/node/27400
<Chibiko> привет всем, консольщики есть?
<Chibiko> звездануть бы всех......
<[Raiden]> себя стукни
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Chibiko> точно
 * Chibiko стукнул себя со свистом
<Chibiko> О_о
<Chibiko> ну так опять повторюся - нет желающих поиграть например в Tekken 3 через pcsx-r по сети, или MK3 ?
<Chibiko> соответственно через Kega Fusion?
<Chibiko> есть правда ещё snes9x...
<Chibiko> и Killer Instinct!
<[Raiden]> А.. ты про этих консольщиков
<Chibiko> ДОООО!!!!!!
<Chibiko> а ты думал?
<Chibiko> ой орри
<Chibiko> а Вы думали?
<Chibiko> *сорри
<Chibiko> **sorry
<Chibiko> воооо
<Chibiko> ну?
<[Raiden]> да ктож тебя знает,  может тебе на баше поскриптить захотелось
<Chibiko> ну это я и без Вашей помощи могу
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Chibiko> ну так что, заряжай? Fusion?
<Chibiko> мк3 ?
<Chibiko> Или Tekken?
<[Raiden]> В общем я не геймер.
<Chibiko> блйа...........
 * Chibiko убился ап стенку
<Chibiko> вот вечна, зайдёшь на канал - а тут не геймеры =\
<Chibiko> давай вместе геймеров искать?
<Chibiko> чур если надёшь - мне шли!
<[Raiden]> поищи на фоурме или в жабере.  )
<Chibiko> это мысль. Поможешь? Я нуб =\
<Chibiko> я умею только sudo apt-get install и aptitude search =\
<Chibiko> про ./configure make checkinstall ничего не знаю =\
<[Raiden]> Сча тебя кто-нить побанит за лишнюю болтовню )
<Chibiko> да болтать я не умею.. это так...
<Chibiko> мысли вслух О_О
<Chibiko> вот 32 лица на канале, а никто не хочет играть =\
<Chibiko> пойду в жабир =\
<Chibiko> кста про какой форум упоминал?
<[Raiden]> убунтовский )  там вроде есть раздел для болтовни про всё.
<Chibiko> а, спасибо, ща глянем. А то вечно в играх да wine'e сижу...
<Chibiko> >__< хоть кто-то тут жыфф
 * Chibiko награждает [Raiden] пожизненной подпиской на мурзилку
<[Raiden]> а я когда-то её читал
<Chibiko> дык я ж те вои выпуски пересылать буду!
<Chibiko> Карандаш и Незнайка снова в деле!
<Chibiko> *свои
<[Raiden]> Так, иди лучше ищи геймеров...
<Chibiko> ооооооооок......
<Chibiko> мая быстра учится, мая быстра схватывает что мая не тут не рады
<Chibiko> хотя разговор да, получился интересный О_О
<Chibiko> [Raiden] http://yahooeu.ru/uploads/posts/2010-02/1266499638_4.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<Chibiko> [Raiden] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai80XHfMa8c
<Chibiko> может в мк2 порубим?
<Chibiko> или ты не такой громовержец?
<[Raiden]> да не. Я  в своё время набегался.
<Chibiko> опять подделка? =\
<[Raiden]> Почти тот. У меня от ковра стат электричеством можно было заряжаться. Отсюда и ник.
 * Chibiko шаманит на [Raiden]: Вспомни девяностые.... вспоминай!!!!!!!
<SergeyIT> во чибико начибикал
<Chibiko> я могу, дя...
<Chibiko> ну кто-нибудь.. ну поиграйте са мну...
<Chibiko> я даже кошаку давал геймпад... сказал что наигрался, надоело проигрывать =\ Сидит вискас жрёт =\
<Chibiko> У неё лап не хватает на кнопки жать =\
<Chibiko> для справки - кошак - он, но по половой пренадлежности это она О_о
<AlexGluck> wammu кто нибудь настраивал?
<SergeyIT> а это что?
<AlexGluck> http://wammu.eu
<SergeyIT> так ставь, нам расскажешь
<AlexGluck> поставил
<AlexGluck> пытаюсь 5800 по блютус подключить
<Chibiko> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=226745.0 - запилил, как думаете, так подёт?
<Chibiko> AlexGluck ставил. Гумно аццкое
<AlexGluck> Расскажи:)
<AlexGluck> что значит поддержка только инфо
<Chibiko> Blueman – Bluetooth manager for Ubuntu намного круче
<AlexGluck> что такое инфо в их понимании?
<AlexGluck> он умеет смс с телефонов слать? звонки делать?
<Chibiko> удали нафиг. Ибо это просто надстройка над консольной программой gammu
<Chibiko> неа
<Chibiko> ничё у мну не смог
<Chibiko> я даж с телефоном нормально не соеденился
<AlexGluck> телефон какой?
<Chibiko> sony ericson хз какой
<Chibiko> давно было 8) Год назад наверное
<AlexGluck> так новая версия сейчас есть
<Chibiko> ещё раз грю - через Blueman всё делается намного проще
<Chibiko> расшариваешь папку и порядок
<AlexGluck> ни новая, ни какая либо другая версия не умеет звонки принимать с телефона на компе :(
<AlexGluck> чибик ты задачу то хоть знаешь над которой я заморочился?
<SergeyIT> задача не важна - важен процесс
<Chibiko> именно!
<[Raiden]> типичная шутка
<SergeyIT> и комментарий )
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> http://telefum.com под винду такая штука есть
<SergeyIT> ставь винду
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а если самба шара смонтирована через фстаб, что будет при дисконнекте, например при отключении вай-вай?
<artus> взорветоцо комп и группа захвата тя в сизо увезет
<Kyshtynbai> просто монтированный нфс при отключении удаленного сервера нфс виснет намертво, я пробовал.
<Kyshtynbai> а с самбой каг?
<artus> руки ровняй жеж, есть ключи аля носинк и тд , чтоб никто никуда не вис при обрыве
<artus> замба ненужна
<Kyshtynbai> нда? Учтём :) .
<[Raiden]> при дисконекте ремаунт надо делать
<[Raiden]> sudo mount -a как вариант
<artus> нфсу ненадо , ляляля
<[Raiden]> скорее всего - не пользуюсь самбой.
<[Raiden]> юзайте шаринг там где надежные сети )
<artus> афигеть совет, причем тут шаринг и надежные сети
<[Raiden]> это останется для артуса вопросом без ответа.
<artus> угу, главное пернуть в лужу с умным видом :D
<[Raiden]> Да, мне больше нравится пердеть с умным видом.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Странно. Монтирую по нфс - директории не понимает.
<SergeyIT> понял, чего написал?
<Kyshtynbai> Не знаю как объяснить... смонтированную нфс шару открывают файл-менеджером, пытаюсь открыть хоть какую-то папку на этой шаре - менеджео говорит "неопознанный тип файла".
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, http://sysadmins.ws/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=1079
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: мерси, сейчас посмотрю.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, да не за что, я переадресовал твою ошибку в гугл
<tagezi> точняк, в лапиеранте забанин как-то протокол по торентам
<tagezi> теперь дистры скачивать медленно придёться
<Kyshtynbai> купи впн не мучайся.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты ж говорил, что инет быстрый
<AlexGluck> я спать
<AlexGluck> ой не туда
<[Raiden]> иди спи )
<[Raiden]> мне тоже пора
<SergeyIT> ты уверен?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле пора было  часа два назад, мне вставать в 7
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWmG935p6wA&list=PL8BCFB51593C22946  - Алиса Селезнёва для неспящих
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, скорость юольшая, только дистры по фтп грузяться медленно почему-то.. а с ютуба всякая фигня мгновенно почти
<AlexGluck> у меня скорость большая а видео с ютуба тормозит ппц, зато реклама летает:)
<tagezi> не, видео грузиться быстро.. смешариков с женой смотрим в хд запросто
<tagezi> ну и ваще, странички быстро открывают
<tagezi> я не мерил, но там больше 12 мб/с точно
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я дистры всегда напрямую качал - причем дейлилайв, чтобы не обновлять
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а мне как-то больше торенты нравились.. не знаю.. быстрее обычно получаеться, и если в пик скачиваний, на сервер меньше нагрузки даю
<tagezi> интересно, нужно ещё будет посмотреть другие пиринговые сети DC++ например..
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты часто качаешь дистры, что скорость для тебя критична?
<tagezi> нет, но приятно когда 15 минут а не 40-полторачаса
<tagezi> решил другой, взял закачал..
<SergeyIT> спать, бывай
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-10
<AlexGluck> лдап это тонна документации: ( и ничерта не понятно как реализовать фичу
<indigo_grey> доброго всем времени суток
<indigo_grey> есть проблема
<indigo_grey> адрес http://shoutcast.byfly.by/
<indigo_grey> радиостанции
<indigo_grey> проигрыватель в ubuntu не играет их
<indigo_grey> не могу понять причину
<indigo_grey> походу никто не в курсе?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а што быстрее - самба или нфс при работе по вай-вай?
<andrex> таракан или муха быстрее на черепахе)
<aleksei`> ))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<UNIm95> Народ кто-нибудь с oozie работал?
<_d4vid> re..
<Alagos> ку
<tagezi> ку
<UNIm95> Ку
<AlexGluck> ку
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<AlexGluck> тест фига
<AlexGluck> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AlexGluck, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> белый шум на канале
<AlexGluck> почему белый шум?
<[Raiden]> Город Тюмень , в жабере фотка пролетела http://s003.radikal.ru/i202/1308/1c/5e977bf7b888.jpg
<SergeyIT>  AlexGluck, не розовый же (
<[Raiden]> пурпурный
<AlexGluck> Подскажите хорошее руководство по лдап, а то поставил включил слапд и госа, но ничерта не понятно
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а ты эстет! )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотел кдм заскриншотить, что-то не вышло
<tagezi> кого?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], переходи на юнити
<[Raiden]> )))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: логин скрин кдешный
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: юнити но фор рейден беинг
<[Raiden]> yjn
<[Raiden]> not
<SergeyIT> никогда не говори никогда
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: жизни не хватит на привыкание ко всем этим де.
<SergeyIT> и я о том же ) - юзаю дефолт
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну это твой взгляд , у меня он отличается. Кде для меня более дефолт и будет им в любом дистре. если понадобится.
<[Raiden]> Скажите лучше , если не спится, как будет работать мир без блобов уже в 13.10 или всётаки есть хотя бы й драйвер?
<[Raiden]> 1
<SergeyIT> понятия не имею (
<tagezi> что такое блоб?
<[Raiden]> драйвер закрытый для видеокарты, в данном случае.
<SergeyIT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B1
<[Raiden]> или драйвер тоже будет работать через прослойку xmir?
<tagezi> ну.. каноникал же сотрудничает с нвидией
<SergeyIT> одно могу сказать - несколько лет будет бардак
<[Raiden]> А есть какая-то инфа по поводу? Я видел только заявления марка и удивление представителей нвидии
<tagezi> удивления не видел
<tagezi> но вальве каноникал и нвидия типа объединились
<tagezi> нвидиа даже выпустила дрова под убунту к старту продаж игр стима
<[Raiden]> в общем я не видел никаких новостей про то чот они договорились
<tagezi> ну.. плохо, нужно было смотреть лучше, разэто так важно
<[Raiden]> Ну для меня лично не очень.
<[Raiden]> Т.к. мир можно буде не использовать
<tagezi> у меня ваще интел.. и скорее всего, я всётаки перееду на дебиан обратно
<tagezi> чото меня убунта всё больше пичалит своими багами
<[Raiden]> я пока доволен. Хотя 12.х мне больше нравилась чем 13.х. Из-за этой версии я эйпы во флак поконвертил что бы везде игрались )
<SergeyIT> так 12 - последняя версия
<[Raiden]> Твои замечания меня всегда улыбали )
<[Raiden]> если не считать 13.04 то наверное да )
<tagezi> он не лтс не считает за релизы
<tagezi> типа все кто не на лтс - это бета-тестеры )
<artus> че уж там, все кто на бунте бетатестеры :)
<tagezi> +1
<[Raiden]> Я не готов лечить чужие картины реальности. У каждого конечно своя модель вселенной. , но 13.04 как бы релиз который был.
<tagezi> если 13.04 - это релиз, то это реально жесть
<[Raiden]> это реальность )
<tagezi> багов столько сколько не реально осилить
<tagezi> даже куасел падает переодически
<tagezi> аэто напоминает 95 винду.. из-за которой винда до сих пор слывёт вечно глючещей системой
<artus> ты похмелениум вспомни
<SergeyIT> релиз ОС каждые полгода - это вообще-то как анекдот
<SergeyIT> если кто то писал софт, то должен это понимать
<tagezi> ну, да.. а релиз браузера 15 раз в гот помоему было
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> хромиум
<tagezi> а потом фокс за ним с 5 до 23
<[Raiden]> все хотят ускорить изменения и прогресс
<[Raiden]> и сча ещё по ходу время поиска нового пути в развитии софта и ифейсов взаимодейсвие с человеком. Что тоже вызывает массу скачкообразных перемен. Типа  метро, гнома3 и юнити  тоже. Всё это по сути переходные  вещи. Как когда-то виндовс ме - пример
<[Raiden]> а ради.
<[Raiden]> ваш ко ) бб.
<artus> пернул и улетел, но обещал вернутцо :D
<SergeyIT> и пример привел классный )
<artus> дада, он что юнити что гном все никак не похоронит , все у него временное :)
<artus> единственное чего он дождался это похорон второго гнома :D
<artus> чет кието вы вялые, неужто спите все?
<tagezi> ну, а чо обсуждать какой райден кака? )
<artus> рейдена то че обсуждать, там и так диагноз понятен, че нить интересноео обсуудите :D
<SergeyIT> так спать пора
<artus> или у бунты уже фишечки закончились чтоль
<SergeyIT> фишечки не нужны
<tagezi> ну, я сейчас наслаждаюсь anki
<tagezi> но это не чисто бунтовская штука
<tagezi> жаль у них сервер накрылся.. сейчас приходиться словарь руками делать, но всёравно приятно
<tagezi> а так... кденлайф глючит на некоторых плагинах жутко, слементина глючит местами, амарок ваще полная фигня, попытка каноникал чисто просто заработать денег пытаясь тихо впихнуть товар и блокируя тем самым бесплатные сервисы бесит
<artus> вобщем все как всегда , пичалька
<tagezi> ещё есть прикол в пасьянсах )) там в подсказазках есть фразы: "Эту игру больше нельзя выграть", "Вы проиграли", "Вы не выграете эту игру"
<tagezi> принцып их появления для меня загадка )
<artus> морально давит гад, блефует
<tagezi> ладно.. ночи
<AlexGluck> Спите троли?
<artus> спим
<AlexGluck> chm чем читать на убунту?
<AlexGluck> нашёл спс
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-11
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<AlexGluck> фейл
<AlexGluck> ффмпег меня не слушается:(
<tagezi> блин, во чо я выспался так быстро?
<AlexGluck> хз
<AlexGluck> иди спи
<tagezi> AlexGluck: а чо ты от него хочешь?
<AlexGluck> я твой сон посторожу
<AlexGluck> ffmpeg -i Futurama.S07E21.Assie.Come.Home.1080p.WEB-DL.H.264.Rus.Eng.CC.mkv -f avi -sameq -ab 128k -s 852x480 твой_файл.avi
<AlexGluck> bpvtmbnm hfphfitybt dbltj
<AlexGluck> изменить разрешение видео
<AlexGluck> ffmpeg -i Futurama.S07E21.Assie.Come.Home.1080p.WEB-DL.H.264.Rus.Eng.CC.mkv -f avi -sameq -ab 128k -s wvga твой_файл.avi
<AlexGluck> так тоже пробовал
<AlexGluck> в мане написано так делать
<tagezi> а чо говорит?
<AlexGluck> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<tagezi> чото не правильно у тебя.. у меня тоде так не пашет )
<tagezi> может потому что в убунту другой ффмпег.. типа не настоящий, хотя врятли )
<AlexGluck> ffmpeg -i Futurama.S07E21.Assie.Come.Home.1080p.WEB-DL.H.264.Rus.Eng.CC.mkv -f avi -b 1200 -y -sameq -ab 128k твой_файл.avi
<AlexGluck> nfr gfitn
<AlexGluck> так пашет
<AlexGluck> но мне надо разрешение поменять у видео с вулхд на поменьше
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/22/ffmpeg
<AlexGluck> ffmpeg -i Futurama.S07E21.Assie.Come.Home.1080p.WEB-DL.H.264.Rus.Eng.CC.mkv -s 800x480  твой_файл.mkv
<AlexGluck> не помогло
<tagezi> ну, это у меня работает
<AlexGluck> :'(
<AlexGluck> а что за система у тебя?
<AlexGluck> чувствую себя идиотом:(
<AlexGluck> по менкодеру не нашёл мана:(
<AlexGluck> ffmpeg version 0.8.6-6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2
<AlexGluck> блин
<AlexGluck> поехал я на байке покатаюсь
<tagezi> у меня 13.04 кубунта
<andrex> ку мля)
<tagezi> я ваще в видео лох.. никогда не занимался перекодированием
<tagezi> andrex: эм.. ты чо?
<tagezi> andrex: привет
<andrex> я седня добрый пока что...
<tagezi> тук у тебя уже вечер )
<andrex> день
<andrex> полдень точнее)
<tagezi> 2часа вечера )
<andrex> 2 часа дня
<andrex> обед)
<tagezi> вас не поёмёшь.. то 2 часа утра, то 7 часов вечера
<andrex> ну еси б я встал в 2 часа то было бы утра)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> AlexGluck: если вот так пашет?
<tagezi> ffmpeg -i Futurama.S07E21.Assie.Come.Home.1080p.WEB-DL.H.264.Rus.Eng.CC.mkv -f avi -b 1200 -y -sameq -ab 128k твой_файл.avi
<tagezi> то почему не написать вот так?
<tagezi> ffmpeg -i Futurama.S07E21.Assie.Come.Home.1080p.WEB-DL.H.264.Rus.Eng.CC.mkv -f avi -b 1200 -y -sameq -ab 128k -s 852x480 твой_файл.avi
<AlexGluck> не пашет:(
<andrex> mencoder в помощ
<AlexGluck> мана нету
<AlexGluck> я всё равно оделся и поехал кататься на байке
<AlexGluck> через пару часов буду
<andrex> о смртник)
<andrex> е
<tagezi> да он денег мало зарабатывает, вот и страдает )
<tagezi> 3 работы, сон раз в неделю 3 часа
<andrex> гг
<andrex> tagezi, не смейся над трудовым народом)
<andrex> пущай четвертую найдет, если вос органиацииях работает то это даже хуже чем на 1 й там совместителям платят меньше)
<andrex> вгос
<andrex> а в не гос то нет страховки и прочих плюшек)
<andrex> все вроде мир перестал глючить)
<AlexGluck> я приехал
<AlexGluck> у меня 2 работы:(
<AlexGluck> как блин поменять разрешение видео фалов? гугл не дал ответа, маны не уточнили решения
<AlexGluck> помогите люди добрые
<andrex> так к примеру mencoder input.avi -o out.avi -of lavf -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -vf scale=-2:240
<andrex> эт с сохранением пропрций
<andrex> так к примеру mencoder input.avi -o out.avi -of lavf -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 -vf scale=320:240
<andrex> а так без
<AlexGluck> первый вариант работает
<AlexGluck> мне бы ман по менкодеру в систему
<andrex> man mencoder
<andrex> mencoder -опция help
<AlexGluck> $ man mencoder && mencoder --help
<AlexGluck> Нет справочной страницы для mencoder
<AlexGluck> Смотрите 'man 7 undocumented' в справке, если недоступны справочные страницы.
<andrex> http://goo.gl/QvnQpw чето ты видать сломал) или ситема у тя уг какойто
<tagezi> andrex: у тя что 13.10?
<tagezi> или ты просто мир поставил?
<andrex> 13.10
<andrex> мир поставил
<tagezi> как думаешь, к 14.04 долепят до ума?
<tagezi> а то как-то у меня одни растройства с убунтой последнее время... глючит всё что только можно.. устал уже
<artus> tagezi, а ты терпеливый :D
<artus> enhf
<artus> утра
<tagezi> artus: угу, привет )
<andrex> да в 13.10 наверно уже допилят и воткнут)
<andrex> artus, иди арбайтен
<andrex> в воскресенье :D
<artus> нихачу (
<tagezi> паду я дальше кататься на ... тракторе )
<[Raiden]> тема tibanna для kdm http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0811/h_1376228425_9667960_ab5f733aa1.png
<SergeyIT> а где тагези на тракторе?
<[Raiden]> Он чего там, у финов трактористом заделался?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://1-sad.ru/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_full/images/traktori_i_raideri/28903.png
<tagezi> типа такого ))
<tagezi> участок кошу на нём
<tagezi> прикольная игрушка =)
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так подстреги райдену десктоп )
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> чтоб и от кде ничего не осталось )
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, ку. Надо пинговать гуглю каждые 8 минут, как лучше: по крону? Или скрипт с паузой?
<artus> пофиг впринципе )
<artus> береш кутю и пишей гуевую пинговалку с таймером :)
<artus> с отчетом на почту и смсками на телефон
<tagezi> призедента вражеской страны - пусть волнуется )
<artus> каждые 8 минут :D
<tagezi> метапортал - это анонимайзер?
<Kyshtynbai> а трансмишн умеет привязывацца к опред. интерфейсу? Типа если интерфейс упал - останавливаццо. Или можыт файрволл какой есть гуевый чтобы смотрел, поднят или интерфейс, а если не поднят - блокировал трансмишну доступ..
<artus> трансмишн не факт
<tagezi> эм.. фаервой иптэйбл
<Kyshtynbai> artus: а хто умеет? какой-нить вузе небось?
<tagezi> а konsole прекрасная гуя к нему =D
<artus> вроде как рторрент можно было привязать
<Kyshtynbai> рторрент это консольный который? Мерси, погуглю!
<artus> но не факт. ну так пингуй и если нет линка киляй
<artus> как опявился линк - стартуй
<Kyshtynbai> вариант
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<tagezi> artus: во, скажи мне, можно протакол запереть или только порт?
<artus> можно
<tagezi> тоесть можно чисто пиринговую сеть закрыть
<[Raiden]> Можно наверное просто выбрать ифейс в клиенте. И не будет по ним скакать
<artus> можно разрешить протоколы и остальное запретить
<[Raiden]> по крайней пере в кторрент есть все\выбор
<[Raiden]> мере
<tagezi> понятно.
<tagezi> лан, пойду дальше кататься на тракторе, пака тесть нетобрал игрушку )
<Kyshtynbai> опа, файрстартер из бубунты убрали
<Kyshtynbai> Какие есть морды гуёвые ещё?
<artus> и прально , оно только ломало все
<[Raiden]> по теории каноникал, фаервол включается с помощью надстройки ufw и управляется соотв утилитой в консоли или графическим gufw
<[Raiden]> А так, напрямую работавшее с иптаблес, помимо фаерстартер, я знаю ещё kMyFirewall , но сам не пользовался.
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а вот ещё вопрос, как перемещение файлов в наутилусе работает, скопировал один файл - тут же удалил?
<[Raiden]> я не могу ответить, т.к. нет наутилуса. создай файлы и папки для теста и попробуй прервать
<[Raiden]> если все останутс, значит удаляет после конца копирования.
<Kyshtynbai> По наблюдениям он удаляет сразу. Думал, может кто точно знает :) .
<[Raiden]> Ну значит так и есть.
<[Raiden]> Ундо ктстати нету в нём?
<artus> а как еще должно перемещение в лине на одном разделе работать?  вроде жеж меняем путь и на этом все заканчиваетцо
<artus> и пофиг чем перемещать )
<[Raiden]> в mate и kde есть
<Kyshtynbai> Там на разных разделах).
<artus> тогда просто переносит
<[Raiden]> просто переносит )
<[Raiden]> Ну можно и так сказать, если под просто понимать копирование и удаление. Т.к. я не в курсе что там артус имел в виду. Удаление правда можно делать по разному... Ну т.е. в процессе или весь список в конце.
<artus> пофайлово жеж
<artus> какие нафиг списки
<tagezi|traktoris> в кде в конце
<tagezi|traktoris> хотя может можно где-то настроить
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ты говорил что у финов бумажыне сосиски и я  рассказал знакомым. Мы пришли к выводу, что в наших больше усилителя вкуса :)
<tagezi> не, усилитель вкуса не делает вкус мяса, он просто усиливает тот что есть.. если бумага, то усиливаеться вкус бумаги )) так что в наших меньше )
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<tagezi> http://www.nat-geo.ru/daily-photo/5625-tihohodka-germaniya/
<[Raiden]> немного напоминает мешок от пылесоса
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/ubuntu-app-showdown-dlya-ubuntu-phone.html
<tagezi> скоро появиться куча недоприложений )
<Scrimmer> доров ребятульки
<Scrimmer> хм, а пользуется кто Elementary OS?
<Scrimmer> стоит поставить ? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<[Raiden]> Ну если хочешь гном3 подрисованный с иос на макос , то поставь.
<[Raiden]> http://elementaryos.org/img/home/1-big.png
<[Raiden]> панель plank  с 0 написана разрабами дока docky. Наверное достаточно удобный док, мне очень нравился доки.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ну я на виртуалку поставил
<Scrimmer> очень красиво смотрится
<Scrimmer> просто в плане быстроты и стабильности она как
<Scrimmer> у меня 13.04 за пол дня начинает тормозить
<Scrimmer> нужен или ребут или завершение сеанса
<[Raiden]> ну в теории так же как гном3
<[Raiden]> в убунте
<[Raiden]> т.к. только внешним видом и другим дефолтом софта отличается
<Scrimmer> написано что она будет норм работать на 512 оперативах
<[Raiden]> ну, требования у гном3 не выше
<[Raiden]> тем более с браузером мидори )
<AlexGluck> Юзай крсыу она круче:)
<Scrimmer> а что мидори?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как лёгкий
<Scrimmer> мне ваще юнити нравится с ее глобал меню
<[Raiden]> глючный только
<Scrimmer> все меню скрыты
<Scrimmer> удобно
<Scrimmer> навёл - вот и меню
<Scrimmer> ладно
<Scrimmer> спать
<Scrimmer> всем покеда
<AlexGluck> бб
<[Raiden]> я очень долго использовал писи и мне удобенй когда меню находятся в окне, а не отдельно
<[Raiden]> хотя мог бы привыкнуть, если бы захотел. Но пока нет желания )
<AlexGluck> райден, как заставить ютуб только хтмл5 воспроизводить? Поставил флэш блок, залогинился в ютубе, начал участие в тестировании. всё равно флэш проигрыватель грузит
<[Raiden]> или скажем так, если бы глобал меню был единсвенным недостатком юнити - я бы его использовал.
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: вообще никак. Есть тестовый режим, но видео с рекламой всеравн обудут во флэше
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<AlexGluck> как узнать с рекламой видео или нет?
<[Raiden]> ну если будет во флэше, значит что-то рекламное там есть или если всплывает какой-либо текст поверх видео
<AlexGluck> как найти 100% без рекламы?
<[Raiden]> да забей. Всёравно будеш ьсмотреть то что дадут, а не то что без рекламы.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RenRQrOA4PM
<[Raiden]> это работает в хтмл 5
<[Raiden]> видно по пкм , какой плейер.
<AlexGluck> флеш
<[Raiden]> ну ты кнопку не нажал в http://www.youtube.com/html5
<AlexGluck> нажал
<[Raiden]> а что за бровсер?
<AlexGluck> хромиум 28
<[Raiden]> а да, флэш, это я туплю.
<[Raiden]> в 7 утра подняли в воскресенье.
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teilBW9qQ3U&feature=related
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: можеш ьвыключить флэш наверное в плагинах у хрома. и тогда будет только хтмл5 и наверное сможешь только часть видео смотреть )
<[Raiden]> какие не показывает без флэша, можно смотреть в smtube или аналоге. Но проще иметь флэш.
<AlexGluck> а у меня всё равно даже хтмл5 360р не тянет нетбук
<[Raiden]> мне лень даже повторяться. Не трать своё время на это.
<[Raiden]> если не можешь продать - просто отдай его кому-нибудь.
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> фишка не в этом.
<AlexGluck> хочу конфетку из какашки
<[Raiden]> сча можно китайский планшет купить тыщи за две
<[Raiden]> и он будет тянуть ютуб
<AlexGluck> у меня есть планшет, комп и 4 сервака помимо этого нетбука
<[Raiden]> тогда в следущий раз сразу пиши что вопрос про нетбук. Что бы люди не дергались зря.
<AlexGluck> не зря, а ради изобретения нового велосипеда
<AlexGluck> http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=52690
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-04
<devenv> Всем привет!
<devenv> Народ можете помочь. Есть инстанс на амазоне с Ubuntu Sever на ботру, настроено php-fpm, nginx, mongo, mysql. От Амазона поступила жалоба на то, что мы создаем паразитный трафик. Они приводят следующий лог: http://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/16c7a237e659ed5f64a8abcad4f3c4c3.jpg
<devenv> Сделал grep -rn "administrator/index.php" /
<devenv> ничего не нашло.
<devenv> Хочу как то фильтровать все исходящие запросы на 80 порт и писать их в лог файл. Так же хочется видеть из под какого пользователя и какой программой/процессом вызывается запрос
<andrex> iptables
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3_%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0#%D0%B6%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8_%D1%81%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8_iptables
<devenv> andrex, а можно сделать короткий урл через сервис какой нибудь? А то не получается открыть
<andrex> http://goo.gl/3TXSV5
<devenv> andrex спасибо пошел читать. И все таки спрошу, может есть что-нибудь попроще iptables? А то я как то с ним мало знаком.
<andrex> netstat wireshark
<devenv> спасибо. Пойду разбираться и гуглить хов-ту.
<devenv> Хотя почитал про iptables, может быть сейчас получится написать правило и определить префикс для лога
<d3n> всем привет
<eGGshke1> Доброе утро бубунтоводы !
<Sergey_IT> вот и отпуск )
<andrex> Sergey_IT: синька пянь?
<scratch[x]> UNIm95: вопщем пока наверно на 14.04 посижу, отключил эффекты вроде нормально
<scratch[x]> Вот еще думаю как бы unity 2d поставить
<UNIm95> Эм? что? где? Когда?
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> А у тебя видюха радеон HD3***
<UNIm95> Вспомнил
<UNIm95> просто не ожидал сейчас сообщений
<UNIm95> Unity 2d вроде дропнули еще в 13.04
<andrex> а я подумал, что осеннее обострение раньше началось
<scratch[x]> Не у меня вроде даже без hd
<scratch[x]> Radeon 3000
<andrex> да их фиг поймеш эти радеоны у них некоторые x серии лучше hd а №**** с меньшим по старшинству чилом лучше других
<UNIm95> scratch[x]: вроде начиная с 2*** все приставку HD получили.
<scratch[x]> Да вот фиг знает у меня радеонов раньше небыло
<andrex> да у них всякие были есть и 9800 без хд
<andrex> ну она и старая как мир
<scratch[x]> scratch@service-mtl:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<scratch[x]> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000] [1002:9616]
<andrex> rs780 вродь HD
<scratch[x]> А L че значит?
<scratch[x]> Она у меня встроенная
<andrex> да фз
<scratch[x]> Мож как раз без hd
<scratch[x]> Light
<andrex> неа
<andrex> есть l есть lm все hd
<andrex> чип такой поди
<andrex> ясен пень что встроеная)
<andrex> IGP вобщем)
<scratch[x]> Ну вопщем пока позижу на открытом драйвере
<scratch[x]> С закрытым замарачиваться того не стоит
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  у тебя ноут или нормальный комп?
<Sergey_IT> а закрытых и нет
<Sergey_IT> у меня есть х1300 и 9600 работают на открытых
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  есть. только надо откатить ядро до 3.4 и xorg до .112
<UNIm95> 1.12*
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  для игр.
<UNIm95> хотя в открытых дровах есть проблемы с энергопотреблением
<Sergey_IT> так играй в виндоуз, не?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  а ко мне какие вопросы? У scratch[x] проблемы а не у меня.
<Sergey_IT> а чего отвечаешь тогда... может у него проблем нет
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  он спрашивал про закрытый драйвер хз из-за чего.
<UNIm95> хотя вроде косяки в эффектах были.
<UNIm95> вот и рассказал что знаю.
<Sergey_IT> andrex, это что было?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: ты про синьку?
<andrex> отмечаешь отпуск?
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<andrex> ну отпус же)
<andrex> к
<andrex> нада про гулять все отпускные)
<Sergey_IT> чтобы отпуска не было? )
<andrex> не он будет тока ьы его не вспомниш возможно)
<Sergey_IT> это здоровья не хватит и денег... 6 недель )
<scratch[x]> Sergey_IT: были тормаза при перетаскивании окошек
<scratch[x]> При их анимации
<scratch[x]> Вот и хотел откатиться до 12.04
<scratch[x]> Чтоб закрытые поставить
<Sergey_IT> я отключил ненужное
<eGGshke1> Не кто не испытывает проблем с firefox'ом ?
<eGGshke1> на 14.04
<Sergey_IT> все, думаю... сайтостроители стараются
<Sergey_IT> и какие проблемы, уточни
<eGGshke1> ну разные, с ошибкой захлопывается. При открытии error report выдает.
<eGGshke1> Нет, нету ни у кого такого ?
<Sergey_IT> eGGshke1, ubuntu-resticted-extras поставил?
<eGGshke1> Неа
<eGGshke1> Ща гляну что это :-)
<scratch[x]> Я тока хромом пользуюсь
<scratch[x]> Не рриелся мне фокс
<eGGshke1> Sergey_IT я так понял ты имел в виду из консоли ли я его ставил ?
<Sergey_IT> разницы нет как ставить
<qweewqqwe> Привет аборигенам! такая проблема. Убунту 14.04. обновлена. Необходимо скопировать на флешку СОДЕРЖИМОЕ iso образа (Ubuntu и Windows 8 инстяляхи). Копирую. Доходит до 96% и вылезает ошибка "Файловая система не поддерживает символьные ссылки" Нагуглить не смог(
<qweewqqwe> ФС Флешки - fat32
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fat не поддерживает символические ссылки. Сделай пропустить
<andrex> зы. сам обориген
<qweewqqwe> )))) я копирую инсталятор убунты который загрузится через EFI. Он будет корректно работать при отсутствии этих символьных ссылок?
<andrex> да
<andrex> по сути их тама быть не должно
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.15.8; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.16.
<scratch[x]> обзавелся weechat'ом
<scratch[x]> прикольный клиентик
<scratch[x]> пусть висит в скрине
<scratch[x]> как из консоли запустить иксовое приложение?
<scratch[x]> там как то надо указать дисплей
<Sergey_IT> запусти из Х-ов, дело то
<scratch[x]> мне по ssh надо
<scratch[x]> все нашел
<scratch[x]> export DISPLAY=:0
<andrex|off> sshdconfig X11Forwarding yes
<andrex|off> для клиента ForwardX11 yes
<andrex|off> ssh -XC u@h
<andrex|off> gedit
<Sergey_IT> и тебе доброго дня
<andrex> ага)
<scratch[x]-sleep> andrex: ясно
<UNIm95> Всем привет
<UNIm95> вопросЖ кто скайпом пользуется?
<AndChat-430625> Я
<scratch[x]-sleep> UNIm95: а что у тебя не так с ним?
<UNIm95> Пишет что не может подключиться к серверу
<scratch[x]-sleep> зя проверю
<scratch[x]-sleep> ну андоидовский подключился
<piyavking> у меня всё норм со скайпом. ноут, кабельное подключение.
<scratch[x]-sleep> и судя по моим контактом в сети, у омтальных тоже все нормально
<UNIm95> Какие версии?
<UNIm95> у меня старая добрая 2.2.036
<Sergey_IT> санкции от МС
<UNIm95> А серьёзно?
<scratch[x]-sleep> у меня на планшете 5.0.0
<scratch[x]> народ а что посоветуете для доступа к рабочему столу по удаленке?
<UNIm95> scratch[x]: ip динамика или статика?
<scratch[x]> статика
<UNIm95> Тогда что угодно с туннелированием в ssh
<UNIm95> Как-то странно. на мобиле версия скайпа 1.5 работает
<andrex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApN73TUVMEU
<UNIm95> andrex: я бы такого кота прибил бы еще во второй серии первого сезона
<andrex> а я на первой
<andrex> битой бы его огрел и закопал)
<andrex> на первой еще)
<scratch[x]> UNIm95: эм например? я тут подумал о vnc или не актуально?
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  ssh как туннель для шифрования
<UNIm95> протокол за этим любой какой нравиться
<scratch[x]> а чем отличаются пакеты:
<scratch[x]> gnome-session-fallback
<scratch[x]> gnome-session-flashback
<scratch[x]> @
<scratch[x]> ?
<scratch[x]> а как то можно поставить что то чтоб логинится сессию без эфыектов, не отключая их какими нибудь твиками
<scratch[x]> как это было в 12.04
<scratch[x]> хотя может там уже небыло
<Sergey_IT> только отключать... или другой ДЕ
<scratch[x]> Sergey_IT: просто раньше можно было на экране ввода пароля выбрать тип сессии
<Sergey_IT> я же уже отвечал - юнити2д нет
<scratch[x]> а у меня апт находит unity-2d
<Sergey_IT> так почитай - это затычка
<scratch[x]> что значит затычка?
<scratch[x]> хм какой то фиктивный пакет
<Sergey_IT> This is a transitional dummy package for unity-2d -> unity migration.
<Sergey_IT> It can safely be removed.
<scratch[x]> gnome-session-fallback и gnome-session-flashback тоже чтоль?
<scratch[x]> Sergey_IT: т.е их я тоже поставить не могу?
<scratch[x]> Sergey_IT: о нет я не туда глянул
<scratch[x]> тогда @item(input_text):wheelupчем всетки они отличаются?
<Sergey_IT> можешь, наверно, я не пробовал
<Sergey_IT> ты о чем? Я не понял
<scratch[x]> О пакетах gnome-session-fallback и gnome-session-flashback
<Sergey_IT> я их не видел
<Mephist0_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Mephist0_> Здравствуйте, мне кто нибудь может помочь?
<andrex> !ask > Mephist0_
<ubuntuhelp> Mephist0_, please see my private message
<Mephist0_> В системе 2 жестких диска на одном установлена ubuntu 14.04, а другой хотел использовать под файлопомойку. Так вот который под файлопомойку был в ntfs, решил его сделать ext4, удалил все разделы, создал таблицу разделов gpt и отформатировал его в ext4
<andrex> ...и отформатировал его в ext4... дальше
<andrex> Mephist0_:
 * andrex телепатит
<andrex> полюбому чет с правамии)
<sanapad> Да, с правами было, разобрались)
 * andrex пошел чинить телепатор
<sanapad> :))
<andrex> sanapad: в чем проблема то?
<andrex> тьфуть ты уленял
<andrex> ваще спать нада
<sanapad> Подскажите, пожалуйста! Перестал монтироваться системный раздел (sda1) с установленной windows. С помощью sudo blkid - показывает UUID всех разделов, кроме sda1
<sanapad> на команду sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o rw,nls=utf8,noatime Отвечает так: Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<sanapad> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<sanapad> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<sanapad> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<sanapad> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-05
<psychicist> xiang: /win 47
<iElena> hi !
<psychicist> oops
<psychicist> hi
<psychicist> iElena:
<iElena> Ìîæíî âîïðîñ ?
<ubuntuhelp> iElena! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<scratch[x]> утречка всем
<tagezi> утречка всем )
<andrex|off> бубу
 * andrex купил ноут и доволен как слон)
<Sergey_IT> с покупкой!
<Sergey_IT> с ssd?
<andrex> нет но нада а то из-за винта в винде индекс низкий а так 79 везде)
<andrex> но ссд я буду на тер брать уж тода
<andrex> правда и винды там скоро не будет)
<Sergey_IT> а зачем ssd на тер или в буке 1 диск?
<eGGshke> Привет всем !
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<eGGshke> Ребят пробовал кто dell xps 13 ? Видел , пользовал ?
<Sergey_IT> в гугле же есть
<tagezi> бук это хорошо.. только зачем ssd на тер? ) у меня из 400 гигов только половина пользуеться, это при том что помойка полнейшая
<tagezi> andrex: помнишь, я писал обращение к нации либропользующихся? )) ну во, главные в сообществе почти разродились наконец =)
<tagezi> не удивительно что нас всего трое =D
<andrex> ну у мня внешник на тер забит) а там еще и не одна система будет так на потестить)
<andrex> угу помню, бываеть)
<tagezi> эх, почему я похоронил в своём сердце товарища Мао =(
<andrex> фиг знает)
<Sergey_IT> мне и 256 гиг хватает
<tagezi> andrex: тер под дистры - это примерно 20-30 штур чото типа убунты... откуда ты столько работающих дистров выкопал? )
<andrex> достану
<andrex> в нете)
<andrex> еще бекапы
<andrex> а еще хочу gtx880 sli
<Mory> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Mory> привет
<Denver79> ноутбук HP убунту 14.04 Если одновременно в системи залогиниться под несколькими пользователями, то невозможно корректно завершить сеансы. Кто то сталкивался?
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=247951.0
<tagezi> ну поглядим на риакцию сообщества убунту =)))
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, мечтатель... но молодец ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я не местатель, я понимаю что вем до больта, но всегда стоит попробовать
<Sergey_IT> так молодец же )
<Sergey_IT> я оффисом не пользовался, практически, никаким
<tagezi> повезло, а мне приходиться иногда даже писать макросы под это чудо творения человеческой мысли ))
<tagezi> после чего я МСО просто вазненавидил, нет на свете более не удобного офисного пакета
<tagezi> а люди в россии ленивы, что бы что-то править.. я предлагал обращение это селать ещё 4 недели назад, они вот разродились черновик накатать, но офицыально ещу не выпустили ))
<tagezi> просто меня достала уже эта "бездеятельность"
<Sergey_IT> так деятелей все меньше и меньше, одни потребители пошли
<tagezi> я вот думаю, может ещё куда кинуть?
<tagezi> ну, что бы охват аудитории был побольше =D
<tagezi> хотябы троли и спамеры потянутся на форум, растрести жир старикам =))
<Sergey_IT> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice - здесь посмотри
<tagezi> да там вроде ссылок навалом на сообщество, со всех концов.. ну только на форум не хватает и на Г+
<tagezi> но там везде можно выскочить на них
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Accessibility for developers - Программисту о программах о для людей с ослабленным зрением, или программы для программистов с ослабленным зрением? ))
<tagezi> странно себя система ведёт.. наверное тоже устала
<Sergey_IT> да ты часто вываливаешься
<tagezi> ну, это когда мадем на окне оставляю и он садится ))
<tagezi> ту просто как-то мышка почемуто щелчек воспримает за быстрый левой правой кнопкой, и получаеться хрен знает что
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-06
<scratch[x]> hi all
<scratch[x]> UNIm95: кстате урбан террор на открытом драйвере работает)))
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  значит открытый драйвер нормально поддерживает 3д
<UNIm95> у тебя десктоп или ноут,
<UNIm95> ?
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  ping!
<scratch[x]> народ а pptpd куда логи пишет?
<liveuser> 13
<liveuser> привет всем, не могу войти в систему, вообще, ни под какой учётной записью
<liveuser> может сталкивался кто?
<liveuser> ctrl+alt+(f1-f6) и не проходит авторизация
<scratch[x]> забыл пароль?
<scratch[x]> расклалка та? капс выкл?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<liveuser> нет, пароль помню, ввожу правильный и тут же появляется новое окно авторизации
<liveuser> никаких ошибок, ничего
<scratch[x]> это ты в консоли авторизуешься?
<liveuser> да
<scratch[x]> попробуй через рекавери
<scratch[x]> или как оно называется
<scratch[x]> при загрузке пункт такой
<liveuser> система скопирована на другой диск, grub2 установлен в мбр, сгенерирован grub.cfg, загружаюсь, дело доходит до авторизации и на этом всё
<scratch[x]> passwd на месте то?
<scratch[x]> попробуй через востановление создай юзера и пас пропиши заново
<liveuser> угу, заходил с live, chroot, создавал новых юзеров, новые пароли, побоку
<liveuser> спасибо что откликнулся, нашёл кое-что
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: за сутки 0 )
<UNIm95> Охренеть
<UNIm95> пришла обнова хромиума
<UNIm95> флеш вообще нигде не работает
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, завидуешь? )
<tagezi> да, хочу тоже быть паразитом и потребиелем )
<tagezi> блин, насколько меньше тогда гемороя.. можно просто пользоваться халяыно и срать поносом на всех, за то что сделано криво )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не торопись.. со временем таким станешь )
<tagezi> не стану ) поздно
<Sergey_IT> все так говорят )
<tagezi> мне скоро 40, обычно люди в этом возрасте не меняются
<Sergey_IT> еще как меняются... будет 60 - вспомнишь
<tagezi> если только опять поселю в своём сердце Маодзедуна ))) куплю батальён танков и буду давить этих паразитов )
<Sergey_IT> тоже неплохо )
<Sergey_IT> но это после 80-ти
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-07
<scratch[x]> Пакеты, которые будут оставлены в неизменном виде:
<scratch[x]> что это значит при апгрейде Ubuntu?
<scratch[x]> их там 15 шт.
<scratch[x]> и как их обновить и почему они сразу не обновляются?
<tagezi> потому что они особо важные для системы или не входят в основную сборку, если у тебя стоит галочка в синаптике типа обновления не вошедшие в релиз
<tagezi> dist-upgrade
<tagezi> а воще man apt-get
<tagezi> =)
<scratch[x]> да там в списке либра офис
<scratch[x]> dist-upgrade уже запустил
<tagezi> эм.. а версия?
<scratch[x]> 1:4.3.0
<scratch[x]> вроде из какого то рра
<tagezi> ты наверное не снёс предыдущую ветку
<tagezi> я на днях из ппа ставил, никаких дисапгрейдов не нужно было
<tagezi> 4.3 немного сыровата получилась, хотя намного лучше чем была 4.2.0
<scratch[x]> ну я просто поставил ппа и обновил до этого
<tagezi> ну без разницы должно быть, по идее
<tagezi> просто либо одно лишнее телодвижение, либо другое )
<scratch[x]> да фиг сним вроде обновилось
<scratch[x]> ukfdное чтоб потом не че не сломалось
<tagezi> scratch[x]: ну, в шапке ппа написано, что лучше обновляться deb пакетами с оф сайта )) так на заметку )) а в глобаной рассылке такой срачь устроили про ппа ))
<tagezi> хотя в рускоязычных мануалах везде советуют обнавляться с ппа, а не ставить deb =)
<tagezi> ядро прилетело 3.13.0-32
<tagezi> чо, каноничная наша страх потеряла, позапрошлогодние ядра пихает?
<tagezi> уже 3.16 вышло
 * tagezi ребут
<scratch[x]> у меня тоже стоит 3.13.0-32-generic
<tagezi> не удивлён.. 3.15 вкючено только в 14.10
<mapp> hi friends
<Royek> как в убунте посмотреть версию драйвера flgrx до установки?
<Royek> ау?
<Royek> люди
<Royek> людиии
<Royek> где вы
<Royek> ?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> и не флудите, пожалуйста
<Royek> если не флудить тот тут канал вообще мертвый
<Royek> а мак ос тему кто нибудь ставил? у меня проблема на панели значки практически не видно, как устранить?
<UNIm95> Royek:  удалить макось тему
<tagezi> Royek: люди, иногда спят, иногда едят, а иногда даже работают, не говоря про то, что некоторые ещё успевают и пользу приносить сообществу. А из-за этого флуда канал тяжело читать, когда можешь (нужно) вернуться и посмотреть что было раньше
<Sergey_IT> вход/выход - вот основной флуд на канале
<tagezi> это в настройках можно убрать
<tagezi> anderx: сможешь объяснить разницу в реализации сетевого стека у фря и линуха? )
<anderx> нет
<anderx> но стек линуха стырен у бсд
<tagezi> anderx: классно ))
<tagezi> anderx: не хочешь https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?req=a0IA000000Cz53VMAR ?
<anderx> неа, нелюблю лицокнигу
<anderx> да я и щас не бедствую какбы)
<anderx> ууууууууух чет я лишний час на работе сижу уже,нада валить
<anderx> а нет
<anderx> дождь льет как из ведра
<anderx> нада было машину брать
<Sergey_IT> помыть?
<anderx> ага
<anderx> :D
<Sergey_IT> поделись дождичком
<anderx> да забирай весь)
<anderx> gb
<anderx> тьфу ты
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40341
<tagezi> блин, косячники, пол ночи переводил форматировал, взяли всё переделали ))
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=profile;u=42576 давно глаза промывал? )
<tagezi> я куплю батальён танков раньше чем мне стукнет 80
<anderx> про второе невьехал)
<tagezi> да, ваще.. как-будто ЛО не часть.. не закрпляет.. вот думаю писать ему или не стоит тратить время, просто тупо апать переодически )
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=247951.0
<anderx> ну пни его)
<tagezi> anderx: думаю не поможет
<tagezi> но отправил )
<Royek> подскажите как в даш изменить цвет шрифта? http://hkar.ru/uLW3
<anderx> Royek: unity-tweak-tool в нем
<Royek> туды в первую очередь сунулся. Где же там такое?
<Royek> ку
<tagezi> anderx: прекрепил ) надоже, пойду отменю заказ на танки, мир ещё не так сильно прогнил )
<Royek> Как же изменить цвет шрифта в даш с белого на черный?
<tagezi> опять все спим?
<tagezi> прям вас оставить одних нельзя.. как оставишь так все в дохлую кошку начинают играть )))
<Sergey_IT> жара (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: жара вообще жуткая... у меня солнце светит с 7 часов утра и до 10 вечера.. жесть полная, как в микровалновке в квартире, хотя на улице не слаще
<Sergey_IT> у нас тоже самое, особенно сегодня... но у вас там хоть бы дожди были
<tagezi> грозы
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-08
<MonoStas> Всем доброго утра, есть кто на связи?
<MonoStas> Вопрос, можно ли доставить недостающие пакеты с незарилизенной 14.10 ? я удалил ubuntu-desktop, unity, compiz, а теперь через apt-get ничего не ставиться из этих пакетов, я подозреваю, потому что он пытается поставить их для 14.04 и они не
<MonoStas> совместимы...
<Sergey_IT> дождь, гроза - хорошо )
<MonoStas> при попытке установить пишет, что зависимости неудовлетворяющие, зависит от [имя пакета], и все они ссылаются друг на друга, ubuntu-desktop зависит от unity, unity от compiz и так далее
<Sergey_IT> на что ставишь и что
<MonoStas> обновился до тестовой 14.10
<MonoStas> unity понятное дело упала
<MonoStas> решил удалить unity и настройки
<MonoStas> и поставить по новой
<MonoStas> теперь при попытки поставить compiz, ubuntu-desktop только ошибка лезет, которую я привел выше
<MonoStas> я гуглил вчера весь вечер, похоже, что через apt-get он тянет пакеты из stable репы, т.е. из 14.04
<MonoStas> но я не уверен, это догадка, проблему похожую находил в сети, но решения не нашел
<Sergey_IT> судя по вопросам, тестовая версия тебе противопоказана
<MonoStas> да я бы и рад откатиться, но нельзя ))
<Sergey_IT> все можно
<MonoStas> что посоветуешь?
<Sergey_IT> а что за версия с которой перешел и как перешел
<MonoStas> была 14.04, перешел на 14.10, вроде примерно та: sudo do-release-upgrade
<MonoStas> народ чё пишет: Install 14.04 over 14.10; there's no real downgrade procedure. Т.е. простым способом откатиться нельзя, если не бэкапился
<MonoStas> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MonoStas> зависит unity но он не будет установлен
<MonoStas> E: невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты
<Sergey_IT> а зачем юнити ставить?
<MonoStas> чтобы жена в браузер смотрела и фоточки всякие там, или ты предлагаешь другую среду?
<Sergey_IT> а какая среда в 14.04 была?
<MonoStas> unity
<Sergey_IT> и зачем заново ставишь?
<MonoStas> потому что она упала после обновления дистрибутива
<MonoStas> там какие-то ошибки были при обновлении, уже точно не помню, но я решил её убить и заново поставить
<Sergey_IT> поставь 14.04.1 и не мучайся
<MonoStas> как? прям поверх, с флешки загрузочной?
<Sergey_IT> заново
<MonoStas> ну я уже так и понял, что там видимо не восстановишь
<MonoStas> но меня просто сам факт интересует, что же происходит
<Sergey_IT> вот зачем тебе 14.10 - у нее поддержка 8 месяцев
<MonoStas> да я обновлялся с 13.10, обновился до 14.04, а потом и до 14.10 каким-то хером, я не специально )
<MonoStas> по инерции
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<MonoStas> ну...
<MonoStas> но причина то должна быть, можно как-то выкачать недостающие пакеты, которые должны быть по дефолту в 14.10 ?
<MonoStas> есть команда какая-то может быть?
<Sergey_IT> есть - учиться, учиться и учиться
<MonoStas> ok :-D
<tagezi> =) хорошая команда )
<Sergey_IT> а то! )
<Sergey_IT> нас полило дождичком, хорошо (19 ° за окном)
<onbot> test
<ubuntuhelp> onbot, Понг.
<tagezi> может тех кто не может разобраться с настройкой соединения просто банить? )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> тебе лишь бы банить )
<tagezi> да, не.. явключил опцию не видить входы выходы
<tagezi> посмотрим как она работает
<tagezi> хотя да.. ещё не известно кто тут тиран, я или скай ))
<tagezi> мне просто метлу не выдают =D
<Sergey_IT> скай давно спит, ты еще зеленого вспомни
<tagezi> блин, функция не пашет )
<tagezi> andrex: я ты тыкал Vine Linux?
<UNIm95> Привет всем
<UNIm95> как в хромиуме включить флеш,
<UNIm95> ?
<UNIm95> в системе он есть
<dicson> дак он с хромиумом ставится вроде
<UNIm95> Отбой.
<UNIm95> Каким-то хреном побился локальный профиль
<UNIm95> так что флеша не видел
<UNIm95> Охренеть
<UNIm95> и минут и флеш опять пропал
<tagezi> UNIm95: к хромиуму, кстати есть пепер в ппа
<UNIm95> tagezi: что это такое? и зачем оно надо?
<tagezi> dicson: с хромом ставится, с хромиумом он не идёт в комплекте
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, это плеер от гугла, более новый
<UNIm95> tagezi: а что он системный не видит?
<tagezi> по умолчанию хромиум тискает от фф флеш
<tagezi> да там глюк какойто, у меня так же былото играет то не играет
<tagezi> это в 14.04, до этого всё нормально игралась по любому
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты тож chromium испльзуешь?
<UNIm95> версия какая? 36?
<tagezi> хотя гдето кстати проскакивало что он и не в ппа есть, а прям в родных репах
<tagezi> глянь атт-кеш
<tagezi> апт* )
<tagezi> Версия 36.0.1985.125 Ubuntu 14.04 (283153)
<mihailzet> Привет, кто нить знает стабильная версия qutim какая?
<tagezi> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<tagezi> кажись так называеться
<tagezi> mihailzet: а у них есть стабильная версия?
<mihailzet> не знаю, ставил 0.3.2 виснет сразу
<mihailzet> в репе только 0.2
<tagezi> да кутим глючнее пьяного бомжа.. нафига оно тебе?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  его в 12.04 нет
<tagezi> предупреждать нужно )
<tagezi> да, в 12.04 нет
<tagezi> ww8 глянь блог, у них была ппа
<tagezi> можно конечно через русную установку, но
<tagezi> это муторно
<tagezi> не, правильно блог сказал.. щас найду
<tagezi> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449103/chromium-34-cant-detect-flash-plugin
<UNIm95> кажись это решение
<tagezi> ну вроде да.. нужно пробовать.. давно было я уже не помню
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<tagezi> я вот по этому делал.. но вроде это тоже самое
<UNIm95> tagezi:  да там тоже перец ставить надо
<tagezi> ну да.. это и есть установка перца
<tagezi> у меня безнего половина флеша в инене не шло
<dicson> у меня было такое что то играет то нет
<dicson> решил установкой chrome stable
<tagezi> это мигалка )
<tagezi> хромиум в топку
<tagezi> хром*
<dicson> прикольно было заходишь в хром пашет, заходишь в хромиум через раз пашет
<tagezi> потому что флеш был другой
<tagezi> адоба отказалась поддерживать флешь  для линуха
<dicson> ага, эт я уже потом понял)))
<tagezi> поэтому ставишь пепер, и всё начинает играть нормально
<tagezi> а хромиум неграм )
<tagezi> хром*
<tagezi> пошёл я спать
<dicson> чем тебя не устраивает хром*?
<tagezi> всем
 * tagezi несуществует
<dicson> весомый аргумент))))
<UNIm95> dicson: народ уже был спалил оригинальных хром в сливе локальных/приватных страниц в инет
<UNIm95> а у chromium код открытый
<dicson> и что? что код открытый, разработчик то один
<UNIm95> dicson: этого кода в открытом chromium'e не нашли
<dicson> а ссылку можешь кинуть на эту инфу, заинтересовал
<UNIm95> dicson:  я это в журнале хакер прочитал.
<UNIm95> хз какой номер
<UNIm95> вроде 2011-года
<dicson> уууу
<dicson> за три года могло много что измениться
<UNIm95> dicson:  они перестали светить это в поисковой выдаче.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-09
<andrex> tagezi: нет не тыкал)
<tagezi> с добрым утром =)
<tagezi> andrex: ты с постгрискл работал?
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь Clementine пользовался*?
<OnkelTem> Он вообще умеет обновлять список файлов?
<tagezi> эм.. вроде даже автоматом
<tagezi> чо тебе амарок не прёт?
<[Raiden]> в лине папка открывается без проблем
<[Raiden]> ой не туда
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-10
<tagezi> утра всем
<loony23> привет всем :)
<UNIm95> Хай
<sasha_> Добрый день.
<kashel> всем привет
<tagezi> попрыгунчики )
<iKrevedko> есть кто живой?)
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<UNIm95> Есть
<Sergey_IT> уже нет
<UNIm95> И надо было именно в этот момент нажать alt+f4
<iKrevedko> вопрос
<Sergey_IT> ответ
<iKrevedko> 1+1
<iKrevedko> у меня аудио и видео оч медленно работают
<iKrevedko> в firefox
<Sergey_IT> железо?
<iKrevedko> 1гб ОЗУ, видео GeForce FX5500
<iKrevedko> 128мб
<iKrevedko> xubuntu
<Sergey_IT> слабовато
<Sergey_IT> система 32 бита?
<iKrevedko> да
<iKrevedko> какой тогда лучше дистрибутив установить под такое железо?
<Sergey_IT> видео драйвер какой?
<iKrevedko> 1 минуту
<iKrevedko> вообще установил который был (recommended)
<iKrevedko> самый последний
<iKrevedko> точнее скажу чуть позже
<Sergey_IT> а проц какой?
<iKrevedko> amd 1.7ггц
<iKrevedko> 1 ядро
<iKrevedko> в драйверах устройст написано NVIDIA (173)
<iKrevedko> версия 173
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-03
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> andrex: 8 часов утра, заканчивай спать )
<raven_>  /msg NickServ identify aaaa\
<andrex> lol
<|rapidsp|> лог канала уже содержит неплохую базу паролей :)
<imfairy> плять
<imfairy> бывает
<imfairy> херново вообщем )
<imfairy> у меня есть просто вопрос на миллион
<|rapidsp|> а будет еще хуже
<imfairy> но сначала я поменяю пасс )
<imfairy> ну все )
<imfairy> пока регался и менял пароли забыл что спросить хотел
<imfairy> Вообщем вспомнил, есть одно приложение на винде, оно очень много весит, и его качать с тырнета заного мне не охота, но запускать в линухе его можно через плейонлинукс, как мне провернуть все дело что бы это приложение не качать заного с инета? ^^
<imfairy> в частности это игра.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в плейонлинукс есть вариант установки из дистриба а не из сети
<imfairy> ну я это в курсе, проблема в том что игра уже установлена. на логический диск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и? Большинство игр просто запустить кзешник надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все что надо в реестр пропишется при запуске
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но могут сейвы пропасть
<imfairy> да сейвы вообще не интересуют, меня интересует сам процесс ) вот я установил плейонлинукс, и такой захожу в на смонтированный том, и просто запускаю экзешник ?
<imfairy> если конкретно то. имеется 3 диска,  логических виндовых, на одном из них стоит игра, мне надо без проблем его запустить под плейон линукс =\ при этом игра есть в списках, и все хорошо, в частности игра teso
<andrex> tagezi: ага попался.
<tagezi> andrex: чо это ты в 8 утра спишь?
<andrex> отпуск у мну
<andrex> вот и сплю
<tagezi> недали мне памяти 16 гигов, сказали она мне не подойдёт
<tagezi> отпуск? лентяй, а кто работать будет? )
<andrex> tagezi: ты
<tagezi> от работы кони дохнут, а я по году конь, мне нельзя )
<andrex> одна меня в 5ть будит другой в 8сь ппц какойто)
<andrex> ятож по году конь такшто иди лесом)
<tagezi> педальный? )
<andrex> термоядерный
<andrex> ты какого года?
<andrex> 90?
<tagezi> скажи мне лучше, если у компа нет свапа, то он излишки куда пишет?
<tagezi> 78
<andrex> ну я 90
<andrex> никуда
<tagezi> а что делается если памяти не хватает?
<andrex> в памяти в кешах
<andrex> все что не успевает в память торчит в кеше
<andrex> отсюда тормоза
<andrex> )
<tagezi> а если там много невлезает.. ну например гига 4?
<andrex> разбивает
<tagezi> а чачем тогда своп нужен?
<andrex> тоесть уменьшает обьем на куски поменьше и пихает их в рам а потом ждет пока это все не переварится и опять по новой
<andrex> свап нужен чтоб работать с инфо сразу с количеством привышающим даже рам
<andrex> а не тупо жлать
<andrex> кста если прога привышает память то скорей всего без спопа она у тя не стартанет даже
<tagezi> у меня не прога привышает, а файлы с которыми она работает
<andrex> ну просто дольше работать будет вот и все
<tagezi> сейчас редко какие проги привышают 4 гига, а вот файлы которыми она работает бывают ой-ой-ой какие большие
<tagezi> а где она хранит то что не влезает в память
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> гдет во времены вайлах
<tagezi> ладно, нужно попробовать без свапа поработать
<andrex> это уже от проги зависит можут гдет у себя а может гдет в тмп
<tagezi> ну на диске короче
<tagezi> тотже свап, только через попу )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> кеш
<tagezi> а почему тогда на ссд просто не сделать свап, ну на всякий случай
<tagezi> у меня вообще свап очень редко используется, как не странно.. только при сборках бывало и когда видео или большие картинки верстаю
<andrex> сделай
<andrex> если редко)
<tagezi> ну, кеш браузера намного чаще переписывается
<andrex> можеш тупо файл создать
<andrex> ну серавно я фз по сути оно как флешко и рухнут может от частого юза, вот инк на них сервера делает и работают они у него)
<andrex> тут нужны исследования)
<tagezi> Ну, если его использовать вместо hdd, то он постоянно используется
<tagezi> а если из него делать райд, что сейчас становится модно, то там вообще нагрузка
<andrex> кста а че те 16 не подойдет то
<andrex> 12 то точно должно)
<andrex> у мну китайский бук был прошлого века в нем 12 влезало) 16 нет уже) 2 по 4 1 по 8
<tagezi> а я фиг знаю.. пока не разбирался.. ты утром спал, а в магазине чел сказал что комп не поддерживает больше 8
<tagezi> асус k53e
<andrex> ну может в него и не войдут плашки по 8м
<tagezi> поидее он до 64 должен держать, 12 года производства
<tagezi> они что размером больше? ))
<andrex> угу
<andrex> как 2 друг над другом
<tagezi> у меня такая на 4 гига сейчас стоит, плата с 2 сторон в микрушках
<tagezi> ладно, пойду я систему ставить
<tagezi> если всё получется через часик вернусь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex:
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-04
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: чаго хотел?
<imfairy> вообщем  то
<imfairy> все сделал =)
<imfairy> правда надо дрова на видюху номральные воткнуть
<SmOkE_RU> Çäðàâñòâóéòå. Ïîäñêàæèòå, êàê óäàëèòü âñå ÷òî ñâÿçàííî ñ apache2 ? Ðàíåå áûëà íå êîððåêòíàÿ óñòàíîâêà â ðó÷íóþ.
<ubuntuhelp> SmOkE_RU! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SmOkE_RU> Извините. :) Здравствуйте. Подскажите, как удалить все что связанно с apache2 ? Ранее была не корректная установка в ручную.
<andrex> всмысле вручную?
<SmOkE_RU> Сейчас попытался установить из репов апач, но мне написало что: apache2 установлен вручную.
<andrex> sudo aptitude purge apache2
<andrex> смотри apt-get help и aptitude help
<SmOkE_RU> Вроде удалился. Хелпы посмотрю. Спасибо.
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, Можно в лс написать ?
<andrex> нет
<SmOkE_RU> Сюда 5 строчек можно скинуть ?
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<SmOkE_RU> Глянь пожалуйста. С этим что-то надо делать ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11999480/
<andrex> ну просто апач не прибился перед удалением
<andrex> не страшно вобщем
<SmOkE_RU> Он и не был запущен. У меня использовался nginx, но как то не пошло у меня с ним.
<andrex> !faq > SmOkE_RU
<ubuntuhelp> SmOkE_RU, please see my private message
<andrex> почитай еще вот это
<z7dx> Привет
<z7dx> Есть кто живой?
<andrex> возможно
<z7dx> контакт лежит)
<andrex> а мы тут причем?
<andrex> пускай лежит, не трогай его)
<z7dx> Я вот тоже так подумал)
<z7dx> Лучше ирки и жабы все таки ничего еще не сделали)
<andrex> соц сети зло, там маньяков всяких много)
<z7dx> После блуждания на всяких вайберах, контактах и прочей мути сбежал сюда)
<z7dx> XD
<z7dx> Это точно
<z7dx> Мистера робота смотрит кто?)
<andrex> я ток последнии серии не видел еще
<andrex> говорят норм
<z7dx> На какой остановился?
<andrex> 3 чтоли
<z7dx> Ну шестая непонятная получилась у них
<z7dx> А так вроде нравится
<z7dx> Мож холевар?
<andrex> валяй пока всеравно все молчат
<z7dx> Почему у многих так бомбит из за системд. Вроде норм же
<z7dx> инит конешно поудобнее будет, но все таки устарвший
<andrex> ну инит проще ну и меньше там всего навешано а систем д чет ближе к виндовсам и контролит оно кучу всего) а долно быть 1 прилодение 1 задача вот по этому наверное и батхердят хотя я не видел незнаю как еще проще обьяснить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, 6 серию робота они слили. И с наркотой перегибают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно посмотреть CSI:Cyber. в 2-х словах "ИБ для чайникофф"
<andrex> ша по ип вычислю)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего вычислять? 71 регион
<intr> Доброй ночи !
<intr> Столкнулся с проблемой дисплей менеджера ошибка (g-io-error-quark,1)
<Sergey_IT> все и так спят
<intr> весь вечер лопачу инет нифига не помогает :(
<intr> ты не сталкивался с подоюной ерундой ?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> а какая версия и какая *бунта
<intr> 15.04 убунту
<Sergey_IT> давно на линуксе?
<intr> пару месяцев
<Sergey_IT> и зачем тестовую поставил?
<intr> хз писали что она нормально стабильная
<Sergey_IT> она не может быть нормально стабильная, у нее поддержка 8 месяцев (вроде так)
<intr> все вроде бы работает нормально, только вот с ДМ трабл, читаю что с lightdm и раньше проблемы были
<intr> вот с апстарта грузиться нормально
<tagezi> 15.04 работает нормально? )))
<tagezi> никогда не было, чтобы тестовые версии работали нормально, а пишут что они стабильные по приколу, чтобы тестеров набрать бесплатных
<tagezi> её только в виртуалке можно гонять, а то с оглядкой
<intr> буду знать
<intr> предлогаете вернуться на 14.04 ?
<Sergey_IT> предлагаем изучать систему не спеша.... не бежать впереди паровоза
<intr> смекнул, так в принципе и стараюсь, но как обычно это бывает не без косяков :(
<Sergey_IT> так все на своих ошибках и учатся
<pl7ofit> поцаны, как сделать образ dd с 16гб флешки, но потом что бы можно было залить этот браз на 8гб флешку, например?
<pl7ofit> как заливать 16гб образ(со свободным местом) на флешку с меньшим объемом?
<Sergey_IT> а почему не скопировать?
<pl7ofit> Sergey_IT, ну залить образ вроди как удобнее, все одним куском, dd if of и все в точности восстановиться..удобно
<tagezi> разве dd пишет нули?
<tagezi> ну если будет писать, то потом монтируешь его и обрезаешь
<pl7ofit> если в образе ноль то он его запишет я так понимаю.
<pl7ofit> а как обрезать правильно?
<tagezi> ну, наверное до 8 гигобайт )
<tagezi> если тебя интерисует чем? то сначала научись монтировать размонтировать его, а потом уже почитаешь про то как обрезать, разрезать и склеивать
<pl7ofit> я имею ввиду, какой прогой это делать и как
<tagezi> вообще, хорошая практика, я в своё время себе всю плешь протёр думая над этим )
<pl7ofit> с монтированием я уже разобрался, так он у меня еще и в squash запакован, сначала mount потом монтировать в loop1 потом опять mount
<pl7ofit> склеить, обрезать разрезать тоже всё ясно, но главное как
<pl7ofit> я же понятия не имею что там в образе
<pl7ofit> первые 512 байт - бут сектор, ок
<pl7ofit> что дальше
<tagezi> pl7ofit: почитай dd
<pl7ofit> еще загрузчика вообще нет, его ведь может не быть? А если и есть то точно не граб, я просто никогда lilo не видел и ничего кроме граба
<tagezi> а зачем ты его так сильно паковал?
<pl7ofit> всмысле так сильно? в squash? сильно и быстро, то что нужно.
<pl7ofit> вместо 16гб 4
<tagezi> нафига?
<tagezi> короче, сделай бекапы, ну на всякий случай, и развлекайся
<pl7ofit> экономия
<pl7ofit> читаю dd, ничего нового не увидел
<tagezi> бекапы это самая главная вещь
<pl7ofit> ясно, ладно, спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-05
<SmOkE_RU> Добрый день, подскажите. Каким то образом, не понятным, начал глючить редактор vi. При просмотри все нормально. Но при редактировании, вместо того, что бы перескочить на нужную мне строчку, пишет разные буквы.
<SmOkE_RU> Вопрос отпал.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ку-ку
<tagezi> сам такой
<tagezi> где пропадал?
<Scrimmer> :[
<Scrimmer> да меня винда захватила
<Scrimmer> стыдно было )
<tagezi> позор канала
<Scrimmer> tagezi: у тебя de какой сейчас? кде ?
<tagezi> я дуал ты до генты дорос, а ты памперсы натянул )
<tagezi> 4.13.3
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нет, я психанул, когда работал в фотошопе через вино, а потом виртуалке
<Scrimmer> поставил винду и сидел там
<tagezi> я перестал экстрималить всё равно они ошибки не исправляют
<tagezi> лучше бы девушку завёл )
<Scrimmer> лучше бы девушку, а то завёл себе ваз 2110, знаешь, похлеще девушки, генту и тому подобного
<Scrimmer> так что да, лучше бы девушку и генту )))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я чего зашел, кде 5ой версии как, нормальная ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: или так, свистелка ?
<tagezi> как пирделка, скорее
<tagezi> ща меня andrex кикнет )
<tagezi> дождись райдена, он у нас фанат кде и сырья
<Scrimmer> та, он наверняка в кс играет, куда ему
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я тут запустил ее в виртуалке, по дизайну очень даже ниче так
<tagezi> ну ещёбы.. на джава писаная
<tagezi> лепят теперь как сайты: в фотошопе и на джаваскрипт
<tagezi> осталось только ядро переписать на html5 и вообще будет зашибись мои ресурсы
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я себе просто хочу красивую систему для обычного пользования и минимальный набор окон для работы
<Scrimmer> вот думаю сделать связку KDE + какойнить менеджер окон
<tagezi> а чем тебе лайт не устраивает?
<Scrimmer> лайт ?
<tagezi> забабахай компиз, крути кубики )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: чо ты меня пугаешь?
<tagezi> лайтДМ
<Scrimmer> а, ты про это
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM
<tagezi> а про что я могу ещё, мы же про оконые менеджеры, а не про девок )
<Scrimmer_> ох уж эти браузерные клиенты
<tagezi> Scrimmer_: поставь пиджин
<oles> пиджин хорош но глючит собака
<tagezi> ну, это его проблемы.. может поставить линух и сидеть в нормальных месенжерах
<tagezi> а под виндой пусть страдает, у него судьба такая )
<oles> так в линуксе какраз у меня глючил
<oles> из реп 15.04
<Scrimmer_> oles: спокойно, он просто стебет меня за то, что я сижу на винде
<oles> Scrimmer_, я понял)
<Scrimmer> oles: а когда я сидел на линухе, он стебал меня за то, что я пользовался пиджином
<Scrimmer> или за то что я юнити использовал
<Scrimmer> и еще мильен других причин
<oles> Scrimmer, ну а чем пиджин плох
<oles> вроде один из наиболее удобных мессенджеров
<Scrimmer> oles: у него спрашивай )
<Scrimmer> удобный, спору нет. но лагающий
<oles> я вот недавно столкнулся какраз
<oles> но в новой версии уже все пофиксили
<tagezi> голубь плох тем что не умеет сворачивать окна в трей
<oles> у меня в трее его иконка всегда видна почти во всех де где я работал
<tagezi> вечно нужно помнить, что вот это окно закрывать нельзя.. или выносить его на другой рабочий стол и не тыкать в него
<tagezi> да, у меня тоже видна
<tagezi> окно ирки закрой )
<Scrimmer> во, понесло его
<Scrimmer> tagezi: вот щас возьму, поставлю линуху, и буду сидеть тут тебя грузить постоянно )
<tagezi> не будешь.. надаем быстро ))
<oles> ну вот в xfce если закрыть окно с контактами то он сворачивается в трей
<oles> и все нормально
<Scrimmer> нужно опции выставить и хуки поставить
<Scrimmer> и тогда всё ок
<tagezi> ты же поставишь какуинить тестовую версию, типа 15.04
<Scrimmer> бяка пиджина в том, что он не всегда из коробки работает
<tagezi> наверное голуби коробок не переносят )
<oles> из ppa же можно накатить нужную версию
<oles> ну и из сорцов он прексрано собирается тащемта
<Scrimmer> tagezi: канеш 15.04, там 5 кде из коробки
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну и вреднючий же ты
<tagezi> угу, особенно на винде из ппа можно накотить )) Scrimmer учись студент )
<oles> на винде просто нужную версию скачать и поставить
<Scrimmer> tagezi: http://i.imgur.com/ITFbrQF.jpg на тебе
<oles> я когда то на винде им пользовался
<tagezi> так это же нужно подумать, скачать, найти куда скачало, 2 раза щелкнуть, потом подтвердить лицензию, куда ставить, зачем пришёл, чего пристал, и всё такое )
<oles> ну просто умопомрачительная работа XD
<oles> меня вот больше напрягает что в новой убунте smbmount выкинули
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а что за ШГ?
<JohnDoe7> tagezi: старые версии прог под форточки бывает сложно найти, с офф сайтов их убирают а с обменников стремно
<andrex> tagezi: сам себя кикни
<andrex> нагаваривает тут на добрых честных людей :D
<tagezi> вот по поводу чемтный, я теперь тоже сомневаюсь )
<tagezi> честный*
<JohnDoe7> кстати, вот в чем сакральная мода в прозрачных заголовках окон? Неудобно ж читать
<tagezi> так, рабочий день окончен, хватит на сегодня
<andrex> tagezi: чейто?
<tagezi> да хватит, нормально сегодня 8 часов на благо общества.. пора пойти погулять
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ШГ ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а как ты ЭтО называешь?
<Scrimmer> что ЭТО?
<tagezi> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A8%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D1%8B_%E2%80%94_%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%BE
<tagezi> Scrimmer: срочно слезай с винды
<Scrimmer> обычный виндовый шрифт
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет
<andrex> ну привет)
<tagezi> панятна
<tagezi> andrex: к нам виндузятник пожаловал )
 * andrex бьет tagezi лопатой по голове
<andrex> а фиг сним
<andrex> он всегда на виндах сидел
<andrex> а еще на кедах
<tagezi> http://forumooo.ru/index.php/topic,5046.0.html
<tagezi> читайте, я думал такого уже не встречается ))
<andrex> класс
<tagezi> нифига ты читать о_О
<andrex> годы дресеровак
<tagezi> ладно..
 * tagezi ушёл гулять
<andrex> tagezi: забаню нафиг
<Scrimmer> andrex: издержки работы, это все адоб виноват
<Scrimmer> а чем кеды плохи? этот тоже на кедах
<artemz> всем привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну и хде райден ?
<SmOkE_RU> Народ, подскажите, почему то не устанавливается сертификат для webmin, все по гайдам делал. Не один раз. Браузер все равно сообщает что соединение не защищено.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты пользуешься скайпом ?
<Scrimmer> Такая проблема, Kubuntu 15.04, KDE 5, нету иконки скайпа, как быть ?
<tagezi> 15.04? экстримал?
<Sergey_IT> а скайп работает?
<tagezi> в фоновом режиме)
<tagezi> как демон.. бегает по памяти и делает вид что работает )
<Scrimmer> а в чем проблемс 15.04 то ?
<tagezi> в том что это тестовая версия до атказа забитая багами
<Sergey_IT> а кто адаптировал скайп под 15.04...
<tagezi> микросовт наверное )
<artemz> Переживают за нас
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты, блин, не мог сказать раньше ? )
<tagezi> о чем? о том что 15.04 это кака?
<Scrimmer> ага
<tagezi> [17:48:07] <tagezi> ты же поставишь какуинить тестовую версию, типа 15.04
<tagezi> 'nj z nt,t ujdjhbk )
<Scrimmer> ;[
<tagezi> это я тебе говорил )
<Scrimmer> всеравно ты неправ
<tagezi> ты предсказуем )
<Scrimmer> братишку кинул
<Scrimmer> нельзя так
<tagezi> сам себя кинул, я тебе говорил,не ставь каку, а ты меня как всегда не слушаешь.. кде 5 тебе подавай )
<Scrimmer> но она же красивая...
<Sergey_IT> ОС страшной красоты
<Scrimmer> вы просто ничего не понимаете
<Sergey_IT> а может мы в разных мирах живем?
<Scrimmer> мб мб
<artemz> Что там нового кстати в 15.04?
<Sergey_IT> как же - баги
<artemz> Хм
<Sergey_IT> а что надо?
<artemz> Не знаю стоит ли это того чтобы попробовать
<artemz> Улучшение юзабилити надо
<Sergey_IT> так под юзабилити каждый понимает своё
<artemz> Я пытаюсь отказаться от мышки, в i3 почти получается, а в юнити нет
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<artemz> Чтобы повысить продуктивность
<Sergey_IT> типа - даешь стране угля, мелкого, но много?
<artemz> Sergey_IT: у меня проблема с постоянными переключениями между кучей контекстов, когда начинаю елозить мышкой могу забыть про что-то.
<Sergey_IT> а что такое контексты?
<UNIm95> artemz: для нормальной работы нужна клавиатура с трекпоинтом и 3-мя клавишами
<UNIm95> artemz: и да. Что такое контексты?
<tagezi> сейчазже есть дофига вещей с переключением клавой
<Sergey_IT> для работы в первую очередь нужна голова
<tagezi> крысиный яд или EXWM
<artemz> Sergey_IT: у нас множество рабочих окружений (разные инфраструктуры под разные продукты), постоянно приходится их мерджить, сравнивать что-то как в файлах так и в внешних настройках.
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://itmages.ru/image/view/2850816/8c794dbc жаль эти клавы не выпускают больше и она мембранная =(
<artemz> Похожа на механическую Logitech k75 кажется
<UNIm95> artemz:  Это классическая клава от ibm. А леново пролюбила все наследие Thinkpad
<artemz> UNIm95: с телефона не оч видно просто
<artemz> Ого, меня впервые забанили в ирц. Это надо отпраздновать
<Sergey_IT> где?
<artemz> #bitcoin
<Sergey_IT> соинов не хватило?
<artemz> За вполне приличный оффтоп по джаву который начал не я
<artemz> Просто не мог остаться в стороне)
<Sergey_IT> здесь тоже когда-то банили за разговоры о программировании
<artemz> Прошли те славные времена
<artemz> Английский ирц тоже вымирает, бегут в твиттеры и слаки
<SmOkE_RU> Вот помню в 2000-2005, самый разгар был :)
<SmOkE_RU> У меня на канале, несколько лет назад, было по 2000 онлайна. Правда в Английской сети. но были все русские =)
<artemz> Жаль я тогда не вкурсе был про ирц
<SmOkE_RU> Я в 2000 году, сканил пулы адресов, воровал пароли, и сидел с них через модем =)
<Sergey_IT> я тоже
<SmOkE_RU> Потом появились скрипты для фринета
<SmOkE_RU> Веселые времена были... )
<Sergey_IT> так молодой был, не?
<SmOkE_RU> 15 лет было =)
<Sergey_IT> тогда и трава зеленее была
<SmOkE_RU> И небыло выло выше =)
<SmOkE_RU> Было*
<SmOkE_RU> Я тут вопрос ранее озвучивал, никто не желает попробовать помочь ?
<SmOkE_RU> Если да, я продублирую вопрос =)
<Sergey_IT> про vi нашел, но я его не использую
<SmOkE_RU> Я с ним разобрался
<SmOkE_RU> Путем переустановки
<SmOkE_RU> А вот с сертификатами борода какая то
<SmOkE_RU> почему то не устанавливается сертификат для webmin, все по гайдам делал. Не один раз. Браузер все равно сообщает что соединение не защищено.
<Sergey_IT> и вебмин не использую
<SmOkE_RU> По сути, я так понял, просто сертификат не так делаю, или он не подходит
<SmOkE_RU> Чем пользуешься ? Просто консолью ?))
<artemz> Сертификат самогонный?
<SmOkE_RU> Вроде как да, но я в сертификатах не але
<SmOkE_RU> Практики не было
<artemz> Ну если ты за него не платил...
<SmOkE_RU> Конечно нет))
<artemz> Если самоподписанный - тогда не удивительно что браузер ему не доверяет
<SmOkE_RU> Что бы доверял, обязательно надо покупать ?
<artemz> Есть бесплатные
<SmOkE_RU> Есть что-то на примете ?
<artemz> Я какой-то китайский центр сертификации использовал, там все на китайском но проще чем альтернативы)
<SmOkE_RU> Я конечно сам поискать могу, но кому можно доверять а кому нет ? Или тут такое не уместно ?
<artemz> http://m.habrahabr.ru/post/127643/
<artemz> Бесплатные все очень плохи
<SmOkE_RU> Или, может, вообще не заморачиваться ? Каковы шансы что у меня могут пароль скомуниздить ?))
<artemz> Проблема не в шлифовании, оно и в самоподписанном норм. Если у тебя клиенты не будут на сайт заходить и пугаться уведомления о сертификате то можно использовать свой
<artemz> Шифровании
<SmOkE_RU> Не будут :)
<artemz> Тогда можно спокойно свой использовать
<SmOkE_RU> Спасибо за сайт, на заметку оставлю. Тогда, буду использовать самописный. :)
<artemz> Для непубличных доменов и айпи адресов платный не получить все равно
<artemz> И бесплатный
<artemz> Только самоподписанный
<SmOkE_RU> Не публичный это в каком смысле ? Домен у меня зараген))
<artemz> Во внутренних сетях бывают свои домены типа .local
<SmOkE_RU> а, ну это понятно, для таких в принципе сертификаты и не нужны
<SmOkE_RU> С nginx кто-то знаком ?
<artemz> А что за вопрос
<SmOkE_RU> Да что-то не могу разобраться с виртуальными хостами, У меня на сервере, несколько проектов, хочется сделать: site.ru/project1 site.ru/project2
<SmOkE_RU> Так же есть почта
<SmOkE_RU> Все, что у меня получилось, так это раскидать проекты на разные порты, но это не лучший вариант
<SmOkE_RU> Мне б какой то гайд для чайников))
<artemz> Виртуальные хосты разграничиваются по домену, а не по директории. Тебе нужны отдельные location на каждую папку скорей всего
<artemz> Плюс можешь субдомены для проектов сделать если так проще
<SmOkE_RU> Понял. Спасибо за наводку.
<SmOkE_RU> А про unicorn что-то знаешь ?
<artemz> Ну да...у меня телефон разряжается только
<SmOkE_RU> Не вопрос, могу с просить в другой раз. Срочности нет, но в юникорне я вообще завис
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-06
<ditban> Добрый день
<ditban> спрашивали почему никто не перевел сайт, дело в том что переводить должны люди из поддержки или из-за сообщества ubuntu, беслпатно такой объем переводить никто не будет, а большиство компьютерных фиорм не занимаются переводом, и такие услуги техническÐ
<ditban> РФ
<andrex> !255 > ditban
<ubuntuhelp> ditban, please see my private message
<ditban> прашивали почему никто не перевел сайт, дело в том что переводить должны люди из поддержки или из-за сообщества ubuntu, беслпатно такой объем переводить никто не будет,
<ditban>  а большиство компьютерных фиорм не занимаются переводом, и такие услуги технического перевода не предоставляют, я тоже подумал и не взялся у меня нет таких услуг и договор со мной никто не заключал, в этом дело, такой рунок сейчас в
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот так всегда, бабло побеждается еще большим баблом
<andrex> и дураки мутом лечатся
<akaWolf> чочочо
<akaWolf> )
<UNIm95> Лоол. Серия NAS от Sysnology под названием Xpenology.
<UNIm95> Я бы не советовал покупать такой NAS =)
<artemz> я бы вообще от этой конторки не советовал бы что либо покупать
<UNIm95> Я бы все равно бы самосбор делал.
<UNIm95> Хоть это и будет больше по размерам.
<UNIm95> И дороже.
<artemz> выпускают апдейты которые полностью брикают систему, единственный способ восстановить - писать им и делать arrange по времени чтобы они через телнет сами к нему подключились и починили. иначе никак.
<andrex> а мне dw mycloud нра
<andrex> WD
<andrex> если с нуля то ее бы выбрал
<andrex> и тишина... >_<
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-07
<Sharun>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Sharun zpawasvgcwvv
<artemz> Спалил парольчик
<artemz> Вручную каждый раз вводишь? Лол
<andrex> эт не пароль
<andrex> но с помощю этой штуки можно изменить пароль)
<svetlana> неа
<andrex> такшто еще хуже
<svetlana> по-моему нельзя, она одноразовая, если я не ошибаюсь
<andrex> неа
<andrex> я уже так делал)
<artemz> Не заметил verify
<svetlana> и если я переключу ник на их, а потом её запущу, он скажет "идите отсюда, представьтесь сначала"
<svetlana> на ник
<andrex> както так эта штука работать SETPASS <nickname> <key> <password> - key вот та фигня что на мыло приходит
<svetlana> а эта VERIFY, она пароль ставить не даёт)
<svetlana> просто подтверждает мыло один раз
<svetlana> причём надо сначала представиться а потом уже подтвердить
<artemz> Меня на IrcLine больше не пускает...из за того что xmpp сервер установлен. Пичалька
<svetlana> https://github.com/atheme/atheme/blob/master/modules/nickserv/verify.c#L62
<svetlana> а
<andrex> :D
<andrex> бывает обшибаюсь
<svetlana> :)
<andrex> svetlana: а тебя расформировали из сотрудников сети или ты маскируешся?
<svetlana> я расформировалась
<svetlana> у меня не очень хорошо получалось, а мне также хочется больше заниматься переводами и программированием
<svetlana> всё чем они там занимаются нужно, но я просто зевала и не особо много помогала
<andrex> да теперь как и сказал njan русских там нет(
<svetlana> на #freenode я есть, всё читаю. если у кого есть вопрос то отвечу
<svetlana> вообще как я сказала: у операторов нет интереса к переводу сайта на русский
<svetlana> почти никакого интереса к международности сети
<artemz> А что за сайт
<andrex> да сайт сети
<svetlana> это бы ещё ладно, но у меня характер не очень хозяйственный. я недостаточно активно  участвовала в принимании решений и технических вопросах
<andrex> было бы не плохо добавить разные языки туда
<artemz> А. Смысл его на русский переводить, когда у нас никому ирц не интересен
<svetlana> дада, теперь я пробую как-то освоить инфраструктуры переводов, подключиться к чему-то не подвисшему на веб интерфейсе
<svetlana> и потом потом на него перевести проекты
<svetlana> много проектов на сети просто не умеют подключать свою документацию к translationproject.org и остаются как-то только по-английски
<svetlana> я плавненько пробую свой проект подключить, а потом остальные в порядке убывания важности
<artemz> Я пытался у нас в компании ирц продвигать для корпоративного чата. В итоге используем слак
<andrex> artemz: интересен. просто обычно им пользуются не для общения простого не как соц сеть с финтифлюшкаим
<svetlana> слак он на вебе торчит, это неэффективно и неудобно
<svetlana> irc - отдельный чат протокол
<artemz> svetlana: у него есть клиенты, апи и гейты в ирц и джаббер
<svetlana> это уже костыль
<andrex> угу
<artemz> Ну так-то да
<svetlana> по-моему веб уже перегружают :) он нам и веб-форма, и площадка для публикации, и чат, и почта, и что ещё. а пора когда я по интернету только получаю информацию, а обрабатываю дома на своей эвм, уходит куда-то в прошлое. и это нехорошо
<svetlana> почту и чат надо обрабатывать и хранить у себя на своей эвм
<svetlana> дома
<artemz> Я еще пилю проект по управлению ит инфраструктурой через веб)
<svetlana> а это я не знаю как надо делать
<svetlana> я пока делаю через ssh
<svetlana> 1) зайти на сервер1 2) открыть gnu screen на сервера 2,3,4,5,6 3) наслаждаться
<artemz> А когда сотни тысяч однотипных серверов?
<svetlana> это я не знаю. не исследовала задачу. :) не знаю, какая требуется функциональность
<artemz> У ФНС РФ например есть задача обрабатывать чеки со всех касс в РФ в онлайн. Для этого разворачивается туча ккм серверов, нужно каждый подготовить и увязать в локальную инфраструктуру
<artemz> Делается это через шеф, но это не правильно. Поэтому я и пишу инструмент
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подозреваю что большие сети сами объединяют данные со многих касс, а в ФНС скидывают порциями данные о куче транзакций. Вместо того что бы каждую ккм через сеть пускать
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: объединять данные имеет право только оператор фискальных данных
<artemz> Который суть прокси перед ФНС
<svetlana> это слишком много. гм.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хмм. вот у нас есть глобус, там 60 касс. Они все в сети???
<svetlana> да.
<svetlana> у нас есть сеть автобусов. их приборы для транспортных карт все в сети. :)
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: сейчас проводится эксперимент по подключению к сети крупных ритейлеров, так что не все кассы в сети пока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Да блин, на все даже ipv6 не хваати в итоге )
<artemz> Им же не обязательно паблик айпи)
<artemz> Теперь еще будут мобильные кассы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну все равно, раз они в сети, гипотетически можно провести атаку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стоя у той же кассы через мобильный телефон например
<artemz> Это по сути программа для мобильных телефонов, ставишь и у тебя на андроиде касса)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, знаю. Знакомый к телефону еще считыватель карт цепляет.
<svetlana> можно провести атаку. здесь кассы вообще на windows xp до сих пор. :)
<artemz> Есть вообще кассы без ос толком
<artemz> Для них придумали кассовый перехватчик
<artemz> Т.к. Они сами не умеют в сеть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера вот на таком девайсе https://www.samberi.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/news/92226505_1_644x461_skaner-proverki-tseny-prays-cheker-scantech-id-shuttle-sg-15-price-che-engels.jpg?itok=fyJfVHDO видел ошибку IE )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все таки ожидал что в таком девайсе линух все же
<andrex> а унас втб ток на линхах
<andrex> а так повсюду видны бсоды млм ошики какие с виндовыми окошами)
<andrex> и всюду труп под названием хрюндель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> года 3 назад зашел в офис мтс. там за стойкой на стене висел телевизор с рекламой, но на нем бубунта при загрузке диски проверяла
<artemz> svetlana: у нас в автобусах терминалы не подключены к сети, там по mifi кажется с карт считывается количество поездок, а потом новое записывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а смысл так делатЬ? Или на конечной данные все же сбрасываются в базу
<andrex> а унас электронные билеты тока приходят) ито в трамваи и то не везде)
<svetlana> Здесь они именно в сети.
<svetlana> Собирают статистику.
<andrex> жепосранск какойто
<svetlana> Причём с географией, названием каждой остановки, а не только кол-во раз.
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет никакой базы, в этом и смысл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас умники придумали вход через первую двери. И выпуск через остальные после того как все ВОШЛИ. :))
<artemz> andrex: Нижний Новгород, миллионник
<andrex> ну Иркутск, даже не близко)
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: как во Владивостоке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: а тогда как хотя бы количество пассажиров считать? И как перевозчик оплату получит, с тех у кого с карты списалось
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: на карту заранее в киоске деньги кладут просто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в первые дни с вход/выход были ошибки с переполнением буфера :)
<andrex> они по таймеру получают наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я знаю что на карту заранее сумма пополняется. А какя сумма перевозчику попадает? Я же могу не полностью истратить карту.
<artemz> Сразу вся сумма и попадает.
<artemz> Когда пополняешь карту считай уже купил билеты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.simplsolutions.transport71 во еще чего напильниками пилют
<artemz> Я хочу склонировать карту с поездками) благо китайцы продают пустышки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну в чем проблема? Ардуина + считыватель = профит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> карты вообще по nfs пишуться
<andrex> а нафига? может там карта привязана к чемуто типо счета
<artemz> Ни к чему она не привязана
<artemz> Поездки записываются непосредственно на неё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас либо транспортная карта либо уэк
<andrex> если так то это ппц фейл
<artemz> Поэтому у нас все еще кондуктора наличку берут. Думаю если я им белую карту клон суну они заподозрят неладное
<andrex> нарисуй на ней ченить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напечатай
<artemz> Хз как на ней печатать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, можно в бумажнике через прозрачное окошко прикладывать. А там можно и бумажку всунуть
<andrex> зафигачить бумажку и заламинировать нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чип сдохнет при ламинации
<andrex> у нас пропуска заламинированы и не сдохли чет)
<andrex> кста заламинированы по тойже причине, было лнь напечатать на пластике приклеили бумажку с фоткой фио и прочим
<artemz> норм. только дампер данных с зашифрованных карт micard только под линукс есть, так что просто arduino наверно не обойдусь
<artemz> http://habrahabr.ru/post/264313/
<artemz> >  Описать нормальными словами то, что происходит в excel, когда вы просто нажимаете кнопку 'Ж', практически невозможно.
<andrex> тот самый момент когда перестарались)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Когда смотришь вопросы на собеседовании — не иначе гениев набирают.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Когда смотришь на код — и куда они всех этих гениев дели…
<artemz> а я вот на собеседованиях невероятно туплю. не могу даже основы ООП рассказать. зато потом удивляются что я им раньше про все свои знания не рассказал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что это стресс, как экзамен
<artemz> Кто нибудь знает как подключиться к управляемому свитчу? Это ад какой-то
<SmOkE_RU> telnet, ssh, web ? :D
<artemz> Сети никакой нет когда в mgmt включаюсь
<SmOkE_RU> Тогда ума не приложу, практики не было, да и теории тоже...:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чаще всего через консольку, с помощью "хитрого" шнурка
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: там оказывается serial порт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот, через сериал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но разводки шнурков бывают разные
<artemz> У меня есть rj45 to serial, но нет serial порта
<SmOkE_RU> Прикольно.
<artemz> В ##networking говорят нужен адаптер
<andrex> usb com схему какуюнить погляди распайки и усе)
<SmOkE_RU> Так по сету к нему не подключиться никак ? Хотя бы временно подключить, настроить..?
<artemz> Да я на режимном предприятии, какие пайки распайки
<andrex> упрявляемые свичи это управляемые свичи, он может вобше по кrj45 даже не пинговатся)
<andrex> ну тогды переходник или пау или древний комп
<andrex> плату
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первый раз надо через физическую консоль, потом уже можно доступ по сети включить
<andrex> я киноху смотреть, жалуйтесь если что)
<UNIm95> andrex:  Ах ты старый пират!
<andrex> UNIm95: не ворчи)
<UNIm95> andrex: Сам же говорил что бы жаловались.
<andrex> UNIm95: ок, жалуйся)
<andrex> linxon: привет шпиёнь
<UNIm95> andrex: ThinkPad'ам убили клавиатуру. Механические клавы с трекпоинтом купить нет возможности.
<andrex> UNIm95: вы хотите поговорить об этом?
<andrex> UNIm95: нет денег, воруй)
<UNIm95> andrex: их не производят.
<andrex> найди у кого есть
<UNIm95> ibm до 2003 делала. И то мембранные.
<andrex> да пичаль
<UNIm95> Закинул письмецо 5 производителям механики. 3 молчат 2 отписались пока не могут
<andrex> я трекпады видел последний раз в ноуте года 2007го
<andrex> UNIm95: на авито закинь месагу мол куплю есплатно клаву)
<andrex> хотя если есть в хорошем состоянии то наврятле подарят этот антиквариат
<andrex> довнгрейдеры  вобще старье за большие бабки скупают)
<andrex> UNIm95: а оналогов нет?
<andrex> UNIm95: китайци может чет мудрили или мудрят)
<andrex> UNIm95: а там грохнулось конкретно или только механика?
<andrex> может поменять ззапчасти с новых клав)
<UNIm95> andrex: хз. клавиши на трекпоинте не механика и будут скорее всего убиты
<UNIm95> И китаёзы с thinkpad совсем пролюбились.
<UNIm95> убрали нормальные петли, клавиатуры, сменили разъем питания с круглого на квадратный, расширенные аккумы которые торчат назад(как ручка)
<UNIm95> За 3 поколения сменили 3 слота для док станции
<UNIm95> убрали даже дюралевый скелет из ноутов
<UNIm95> Который при ibm был титановым
<andrex> титановый сдали?
<andrex> я думаю доноров те искать придется
<andrex> если сильно так хочете оживить этого монстера
<UNIm95> andrex: если они начали опросы по поводу классического thiknpad, то значит что продажи всей линейки ноутов сильно упали. Так что есть шанс купить ноут за замену сдохшего через полгода-год
<UNIm95> но с клавиатурами сложнее.
<andrex> мб
<andrex> фиг знает что там у их маркетологов в бошках
<UNIm95> andrex:  Эти идиоты пытаются скопировать макбук не используя мозг.
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> Чего ржёшь? из-за пинга в 2 часа?
<andrex> они гимн олимпиады сперли, что уж говорить, китаци есть китайци
<UNIm95> andrex:  так я про всех производителей. И асус, асер, делл и хп все имеют в линейке хрень похожую на макбук
<andrex> угу)
<UNIm95> хотя у хп и делла есть классические линейки которые едва модернизируются по физическому функционалу
<andrex> а хп мну не нра чет
<andrex> вобще
<andrex> вон пара буков есть
<andrex> экраны говно
<andrex> tft tn какоето
<UNIm95> Да экраны в них не лучшие. Но соотношение железяка/цена в хорошем состоянии.
<andrex> сони раньше делала клевые буки
<andrex> а щас ток аленвар и вижу
<andrex> или мсай
<UNIm95> andrex: алиенваре это хп или делл
<andrex> а все остальное либо гробы ппц либо цена ппц
<andrex> делл
<SmOkE_RU> #ubuntu-ru Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-08
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: слинкуй 2 ника и не будет такой фигни
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, Спасибо, сделано
<andrex> и идентификацию настрой на клиенте или на бансуре, фз че там у тя, а то заходи а потом ток идент идет
<artemz> всем привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> кто ставил на Kubuntu 14.04 плазму 5 ?
<andrex> я не ставил
<andrex> у мня нет кубунты  :p
<Scrimmer> ниодин ppa из инета не подходит
<andrex> райден про чет подобное говорил чтоли
<andrex> но его то нет то есть он)
<Scrimmer> да как не зайду, дак нету его
<Scrimmer> неуловимый райден
<andrex>  ибне был пару раз вроде и все
<andrex> грибы жрет наверное в лесу
<Scrimmer> дружная тут обстановочка у вас, я смотрю
<Scrimmer> просто на 15.04 оно так неюзабельно, ошибок просто дожопы
<artemz> http://www.thg.ru/technews/20150803_151935.html
<SmOkE_RU> Никак не получется активировать на sbnc нужный скрипт, для авторизации... Не пойму, в чем дело.
<andrex> вз я я бнц никогда не юзал, не понравилось оно мне
<andrex> znc наше усе)
<SmOkE_RU> Я как то привык к сбнц, когда то давно пользовался псайбнц, и знц, но вот последнее как то мне не понравилось, уже и не припомню чем
<andrex> /sbnc set: password наверное это
<andrex> у них документация просто жесть чет
<andrex> или это всетаки логина пароль к самой бнц
<SmOkE_RU> Да, это смена пароля
<SmOkE_RU> Смысл в том, что скрипт я залил, в конфиге прописал ссылку на сурс, но он как буд-то его не видит
<SmOkE_RU> Даже права попробовал 777 поставить на сам скрипт tcl
<andrex> ужас
<andrex> в знц просто в папке все скрипты какой нада подгрузил командой  все
<andrex> а тут ваще на eggdrop смахивает чето)
<SmOkE_RU> Тут тоже есть команда insmod nickserv / TCL rehash
<andrex> ну посмотри логи может там чето сыпется
<SmOkE_RU> Я ранее уже устанавливал скрипты, и не помню, что бы в этом была проблема. Посмотрел sbnc.log Все в норме, кроме моих подключений к сервису ничего нет...
<andrex> напиши им че за фигня типо?
<SmOkE_RU> Лень заходить на квейкнет, у них там официальный канал))
<RomanUnix> Всем здарова
<SmOkE_RU> Привет
<RomanUnix> да написал бы уже Русским дмок
<RomanUnix> *дымок
<andrex> русские ники - зло
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: посмотри может и тут есть канал их, тут ваще сборище опенсорсных проэктов, ну и не тока
<SmOkE_RU> Попробую, а сейчас поеду на велосипеде покататься :)
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: в клоаке цифры в конце это либо из-за того что симвлы есть не правильные в ники либо такой клоак уже занят
 * andrex пропалил фриноду
<SmOkE_RU> Да, мне уже помогли на официальном канале помощи, позже напишу одному из стаффа, он обновит мне
<SmOkE_RU> У тебя, кстати, кодировка в авей не правильная :)
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/d2d641eaeaa783773d14673b8f0bd896
<andrex> всенорм
<andrex> это чет у тя
<andrex> это не вей
<SmOkE_RU> хм
<andrex> скорее глобально утебя стоит другая кодировка а на канале utf
<SmOkE_RU> Глобально да, другая.
 * SmOkE_RU проверка
<SmOkE_RU> Ага, ясно)
 * SmOkE_RU à âîò òàê ?
<ubuntuhelp> SmOkE_RU! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> ага)
 * SmOkE_RU Последняя проверочка, и ушел
<SmOkE_RU> ррр,... ладно)) я ушел))
<SmOkE_RU> Потом разберусь
<andrex> на буфер сервера переключись и /charset utf8
<andrex> djn b dct
<andrex> вот и все
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
 * RomanUnix со всеми прощается
<vladimir430> привет
<artemz> http://ognennoe.ru/ лол
<andrex> че это за фигня?
<artemz> сайт одного философа
<andrex> мы то тут причем к философам вашим)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: куда ты дел райдена?
<andrex> сьели в голодный год
<Scrimmer> andrex: да что ж ты злой такой то
<Scrimmer> andrex: какой де пользуешься?
<andrex> bash
<andrex> @devoice Scrimmer
<andrex> не достоин
<Scrimmer> гг
<Scrimmer> andrex: )
<andrex> Scrimmer: еврей
<andrex> как ты это сделал? Oo
<Scrimmer> andrex: магея
<Scrimmer> хм, магия - лучше так
<andrex> у меня тоже есть магея, хош покажу?
<Scrimmer> нед, мне нравится твоя магия
<Scrimmer> andrex: грозишься мой войс забрать?
<andrex> ваще
<andrex> руки чешутся
<Scrimmer> ладно, разочек можешь
<andrex> а лень
<andrex> сам атдай
<Scrimmer> andrex: нед
<andrex> тагда  букву подарю
<andrex> b
<Scrimmer> andrex: нед^2
<andrex> все иди винду переставляй) спать мешаеш народу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 10-ку обновляет, потом суприз будет http://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-10-cumulative-update-kb3081424-fails-to-install-stuck-in-reboot-loop-488638.shtml
<andrex> а это как обычно у кого есть у кого нет
<andrex> от кармы видать зависит
<artemz> имхо дебиан / убунту - наиболее оптимальная платформа для десктопа с наиболее оптимальным пакетным менеджером, длительностью поддержки и частотой обновления
<andrex> и засраными зависимостями)
<artemz> что там засранного то
<artemz> если не подключать десятки разных ланчпадов то вроде всё ок
<andrex> да лишнего куча
<artemz> например? что конктретно лишнее
<andrex> 2 образа арч и бунту сервер по размерам сравниват минимал с вебсервером 1 600 метров второй 200
<JohnDoe_71Rus> например не заводится древняя игруха ut . Крешится по тихому а чего ей не хватает молчит как партизан
<andrex> да пакеты за частую ставиш или сносиш тянет лишнег чегонить
<andrex> точно не скажу и проверять для того чтобы показать лень
<artemz> ясно
<letarch> а у моей знакомой принтер в логах пишет что-то страшное
<letarch> invalid usb-open permission denied
<letarch> hp lj 1018
<andrex> в группу надо добавить наверно)
<letarch> в cups?
<artemz> кто нибудь знает на русском более-менее активные ирц каналы? только не на ircline
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот если он пишет что хочет захватить мир... Тогда страшно
<letarch> да он потихой захватывает уже
<artemz> если только хочет - тогда ещё ничего
<letarch> так что уже пора привыкать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этот наверно один из активных.
<letarch> ответ проще узнать из гугла чем у человека :-) явно пказатель развития скайнета :-)
<andrex> сделай chmod 0666 /dev/* -R b htibi 99% linux проблем и 200% новых поймаеш)
<andrex> и решиш*
<letarch> не, такую команду опасно вводить
<artemz> англоязычные вроде бы и активные, но шутки как то не оч. не душевно
<andrex> ну я к тому что нада наверно на усб устройство седать так
<Scrimmer> а на debian kde 5 ставится?
<letarch> я помогал ей по статье из хабра http://habrahabr.ru/post/134973/
<artemz> Scrimmer: ну если правильно собрать или найти собранный - то наверно поставится)
<letarch> кстати, принтер работает теперь, только меня смущает эта ошибка
<Scrimmer> artemz: хочу из коробки :[
<letarch> а я сейчас буду ставить jessie с cinnamon
<letarch> отличная вещь однако
<artemz> эх, линуксоиды. вам бы только чего нибудь поставить нового, а потом решать возникшие проблемы)
<letarch> у меня 10 сейчас, нехорошо воровать :-) вот и ставлю
<andrex> кому как
<andrex> а я спать
<letarch> доброй ночи
<andrex> утро уже
<letarch> у нас 23-12
<letarch> :-)
<andrex> 4
<letarch> уже светло значит
<letarch> ладно, всем спасибо, я офф
<Scrimmer> у меня тоже 10, только мелкомягкие ее даром дали
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-09
<SmOkE_RU> Всем привет :) Отлично покатался вчера. Накрутил 50км
<svetlana> это на чём
<SmOkE_RU> Лесопеде
<andrex> вечера
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: что за велик?
<SmOkE_RU> Стерсик 870 с гидравликой =)
<SmOkE_RU> Ой, т.е. стелсик
<artemz> дисковый?
<SmOkE_RU> Да, сейчас видео найду
<SmOkE_RU> Во https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDnJB2225Ac
<Botya> Оо
<Botya> Привет всем
<Botya> Видно мои месагги ?*?
<andrex> Botya: чаго сломал?
<Botya> да в чате пишет #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Botya> а так lightdm  у меня сломался
<andrex> !faq > Botya
<ubuntuhelp> Botya, please see my private message
<andrex> а с ligtdm че?
<Botya> если честно не знаю... Не грузится убунту....через upstart запускается нормально, а вот через systemd нифига. Выдает ошибку
<andrex> какую?
<andrex> ппц все вытаскивать нада, как на допросе прям
<Botya> не злись плиз....я новенький в этом деле....и прекрасно понимаю, что для тебя очевидные вещи для меня кажуться фантастикой
<Botya> ошибка "g-io-error-quark 1"
<andrex> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Botya> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<andrex> dpkg-reconfigure lightd
<andrex> lightdm*
<andrex> !pm > Botya
<ubuntuhelp> Botya, please see my private message
<Botya> dpkg-query: пакет «lightd» не установлен, информация о нём недоступна
<Botya> Для проверки файлов архивов используйте команду dpkg --info (dpkg-deb --info),
<Botya> для вывода списка файлов в них — команду dpkg--contents (dpkg-deb --contents).
<Botya> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Пакет lightd не установлен
<andrex> ну дык поставь
<andrex> как он у тя работать будет если его нет
<Botya> так он вроде бы как стоит !! Что - то я вообще нифига не пойму
<andrex> lightd нет
<andrex> ligtdm да
<andrex> cvjnhb hfpybwe
<andrex> смотри разницу)
 * andrex внимательный шо ппц
<Botya> Спсибо !! что указываешь на недостатки. Ценню. но вот по команде sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm не выдает вообще ничего
<andrex> ну все ребутнись и проверь либо прийдется его включать в сервисах
<Botya> через systemctl enable ?
<andrex> а у тя какая бунта?
<Botya> 15.04
<andrex> угу
<Botya> оки
<Botya> щяс
<Botya> ребутнулся, результат прежний
<andrex> ну systemctrl enable lightdm.service -f
<andrex> млм както так
<Botya> так и вводил, не стартует
<Botya> щас 5 сек
<Botya> сюда можно как-то кинуть фотку ?*?
<andrex> itmages.ru
<Botya> http://itmages.ru/image/view/2865260/bcb2242d
<Botya> вот такие пирожки.....косяки с отображением языка или шрифта хз...
<Botya> фоткнул еще логи с journalctl -xb
<Botya> я щяс
<Botya> http://itmages.ru/image/view/2865284/a3be323e
<Botya> вот верная фотка
<Botya> есть какие-то идеи ?:?
<andrex> ты не чистую ставил? а обновил предыдущую?
<andrex> систему
<Botya> точнисимо
<Botya> но после обновления еще месяца 2 было все нормально
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=260463.0
<andrex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275603
<andrex> и еще чет на багтрекере было по этому поводу но я найти не могу)
<andrex> вобще зря ты на нее обновился)
<andrex> куча ошибок там
<Botya> говорили уже, что зря.....но я уже обновился :(
<Botya> а Вы какой ОС пользуетесь ?*?
<Botya> что скажете на счет centOS как для домашней машины ?*?
<andrex> фз ниче не скажу
<andrex> умну 14.4 стоит
<Botya> убунту ?
<andrex> угу
<Botya> на сайте каноникай пишут по данной проблеме загрузиться с livecd но у меня он 13.04 как считатете будет приемлемо ?*?
<andrex> должно
<andrex> это вобше без разници какая лифка хоть даже не бунта
<Botya> ок
<Botya> спасибо
<Botya> сейчас попробую
<slon> привет ребят. кто подскажет
<slon> привет ребят. кто подскажет
<andrex> !ask > slon
<ubuntuhelp> slon, please see my private message
<slon> ребята помогите. при установке уботны 14.4 на вирт бок разрешение становится 640 и не меняется
<slon> *убунты
<andrex> xrandr в помощ
<andrex> !x
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<Botya>  раз прописывать /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Botya> Подскажите как тут авторизироваться на авто основе, что бы не нужно было прописывать постоянно /msg nickserv identify <password>
<andrex> в клиент логин пароль вбить
<Botya> подскажи где
<andrex> подскажи какой клиент, а то мне не видно в окно
<Botya> блин подумал что ты участвовал в битве екстрасенсов
<Botya> xchat  у меня
<andrex> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0809/h_1439134998_2140402_d8dd34c48b.png
<andrex> гдето тут
<andrex> чукча не читатель?
<Botya> спасибо, немного позже покопаюсь
<Botya> а вот про чукчу не понял шутку
<andrex> в настройках сервера это все
<andrex> есть еще глобально в настройках клиента
<andrex> просто все по написано, нужно почитать и посмотреть глазами)
<andrex> я им вобще не поользуюсь а нашел же както)
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> бах
<SmOkE_RU> Привет, подскажите..
<SmOkE_RU> malloc: .././unwind_prot.c:304: assertion botched
<SmOkE_RU> free: начальная и конечная части различаются
<SmOkE_RU> Возникло неоткуда то
<SmOkE_RU> В терминате пишет, спустя какое то время
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-09
<UNIm95> tagezi: ping
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты вроде с ARM платами игрался.
<UNIm95> какую можешь посоветовать. Мне для того что бы в сети стоял OpenVPN сервак + WoL делать на нормальный комп мог.
<UNIm95> кццддц
<UNIm95> ой сорри.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты мне такие вопросы задаёшь, я аж в шоке
<tagezi> UNIm95: я думаю, там нагрузка на проц не большая, так что любую от 500 МГц камнем и под которую есть готовый дистрибутив
<UNIm95> tagezi: а у тебя что за железяка?
<tagezi> odroid-C1
<tagezi> UNIm95: респбери больше распространена, и наверное для тебя будет доставка бесплатная
<tagezi> вообще, этих плат хоть попой жуй.. чото там порядка 100 штук разный.. отличаются поизводителями процев, выводами портов, рамером, формой
<tagezi> я так капитально не рылся
<tagezi> UNIm95: у JohnDoe_71Rus кубик какой-то, не знаю какие там системы, но видео он гоняет, тоесть если есть есть нормальный дистр под него, то тоже можно юзать как сервер
<UNIm95> tagezi: спасибо. Просто смотрю на платки и мелёу фигею.
<UNIm95> малёк
<tagezi> а чо фигеешь?
<UNIm95> вроде 40 баксов но корпус+бп+ еще необходимая мелочевка и поцене как нормальная плата с атомо-подобным процом
<UNIm95> сидишь и думаешь и нафига их брать?
<tagezi> потому что это нормальный комп, только маленький
<tagezi> на моём одройде даге гимп запускается.. но при этом он по размеру как пачка сигарет
<tagezi> даже*
<UNIm95> так у плат с атомами производительность выше и разъёмов больше
<tagezi> ну, и жрёт он намного меньше, чем нормальный комп
<UNIm95> да и с дистрами проблем нет.
<tagezi> да под арм тоже особо нет.. для респбери вроде даже винду сделали.. только использовать ты всёрвно будет убунту :))
<tagezi> и да.. ты не сравнивай производительность по частоте
<tagezi> у арм частота меньше, а производительность ни чуть не хуже
<UNIm95> я про реальную производительность.
<tagezi> эм.. вообще армы всегда считались более производительными чем интэловские
<UNIm95> хотели зафигачить на армах ноуты. провал в том что при равной с атомом производительности появлялась необходимость в активном охлаждении
<tagezi> ну, и эти платки впринципе, делались для страиваемых систем
<UNIm95> да и цена было выше
<UNIm95> была?
 * UNIm95 материт немецкую расскладку и шину на руке
<tagezi> теперь тебе руку сломали?
<UNIm95> нет.
<UNIm95> просто рука заболела
<UNIm95> у нас зал не ремонте
<UNIm95> в пазапрошлое воскресенье поднимаю кружку с чаем и охреневаю от того, что мне больно.
<UNIm95> рентген чист
<UNIm95> tagezi: твой odroid нормально работает без экрана?
<UNIm95> и какой именно бистр ты используешь?
<UNIm95> дистр*
<tagezi> эм.. не знаю.. по ssh я конекчусь, вроде работает.. а что там с гуями (которые я забл отключить) не знаю :)
<UNIm95> а тогда нормально
<UNIm95> ключи для всего можно и на десктопе сгенерировать.
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://habrahabr.ru/company/ua-hosting/blog/229689/
<tagezi> это про кубик
<tagezi> личную практику читай.. там сравнение с сервером :))
<UNIm95> там реклама
<UNIm95> а не тесты
<UNIm95> и прошло 2 года
<UNIm95> а воз и ныне там
<tagezi> ну, я в интернете тестов вообще не вижу
<tagezi> сравнивают хрен знает что, с хрен знает чем
<UNIm95> Кубик вещь прикольная но дорогая
<UNIm95> мне больше даже твой одроид подойдет
<tagezi> UNIm95: респбери глянь, у вас есть немецкий амазон, и вроде там на доставке сожно секономить, ну если ты не с ебэй заказываешь
<tagezi> по характеристикам оно одно и тоже, и по цене они похожи вроде
<UNIm95> одроид дешевле и быстрее
<tagezi> единственное, корейци предлагают odroid-c0, там портов нет практически
<tagezi> зато лезет куда угодно :)
<UNIm95> не. мне нужен LAN порт
<tagezi> ну, смотри сам.. тут я уже не советчик, ты лучше знаешь что тебе нужно...
<tagezi> видул что на обройде собирают автомагнитолы.. ну, всмысле комбайны которые уграют, показывают, навигируют... видел что на них же делают вайфай точки
<tagezi> но у меня он как игрушка, поразвлекаться.. я так ещё и не дорос до серьёзного проекта
<UNIm95> у меня все роутер утыкается.
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, а почему арм для OpenVPN?
<tagezi> ты хочешь свой личный VPN, или контора опять мудрит что-то?
<UNIm95> если я смогу сделать нормальный WoL то мне еще одна железяка не понабобиться.
<UNIm95> да свое
<UNIm95> локалькое. На работе у меня vpn есть
<UNIm95> локальное*
<UNIm95> еще вопрос к тебе. всюду на одроиде вижу радиаторы
<UNIm95> он что так сильно греется?
<tagezi> эм.. ну я свой радиатор так и не прикрепил, но да, греется
<tagezi> тепленький становиться когда по сети серфишь...
<tagezi> радиатор, впринципе лишним не будет, но нужно понимать, что ои его позиционируют для детей, и естественно под игрульки, а там нагрузка большая
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты вообще когда хочешь покупать?
<tagezi> я могу потестить на производительность и температуру, если нужно.. если ты мне объяснишь как :))))
<tagezi> вприницпе, можно даже его на сутки под нагрузку запихнуть, сгорит не жалко.. подаренная бездилушка, которую я раз в месяц тискаю фигнёй всякой :)
<UNIm95> покупка не горит. + все равно в консольном режиме работать будет
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну тогда дай тесты которые нужны.. я его погоняю... заоодно что-то новое для себя узнаю
<tagezi> гуй нужно всёравно отключать, он мне нафиг не сдался... пока
<UNIm95> да чего там гонять? можно запустить генерацию длинных VPN ключей. Athlon64 x2 4400+ пахал всеголишь 9 часов =)
<tagezi> :D
<UNIm95> если у тебя какойто из дистров убунты то можно поставить openvpn из репозиториев, настроить длинну ключей в 4096 и усти на парочку дней =)
<UNIm95> уйти*
<UNIm95> вся генерация делается через easy-rsa пакетик идущий как документация к openvpn
<tagezi> угу, я почитаю, попробую... вконце концов, должна же быть какая-то польза от него :D
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/openvpn
<UNIm95> я по этой инструкции делал
<andrex> флудерасты
<UNIm95> andrex: а что не так? обсуждаем OpenVPN+ARM+Ubuntu
<UNIm95> все в рамках правил канала.
<tagezi> andrex: бубнилка проснулся :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://lithium.opennet.ru/articles/openvpn/openvpn-howto.html
<UNIm95> еще более хороший ман
<UNIm95> tagezi: Черт что за цены? собрал с1+корпус+блок питания = 60 баксов
<UNIm95> из них 16 доставка
<tagezi> так я тебе про оставку и говорил же
<UNIm95> видимо буду курочить роутер
<UNIm95> или радио
<UNIm95> там тоже лить стоит
<UNIm95> линь*
<tagezi> важно, можно ли под то поделие собрать нормальный линь.. там же скорее всего андройд
<tagezi> а в роутере чтонибудь ещё с ядром 2004 года
<UNIm95> у меня роутер провайдера
<UNIm95> если заработает нормально пересылка пакета с WAN на brodcast то все будет очешуенно
<tagezi> так, а как отключит загрузку иксов с ubuntu? о_О
<UNIm95> runlevel 3?
<tagezi> чото я его не нашёл в /etc/default/grub
<UNIm95> sudo telinit 3
<tagezi> залез в lxdm отрубил там, ща перезагрузится посмотрю как получилось
<UNIm95> это на рабочей системе
<UNIm95> tagezi: для постоянного /etc/inittab runlevel 3
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/615634/how-to-set-default-runlevel
<UNIm95> еще вариант
<UNIm95> А стоп
<UNIm95> убунта же в 2 работает
<UNIm95> черт
<UNIm95> tagezi: то что я написал больше для centos/rhel подходит
<UNIm95> сорри
<tagezi> я в /etc/init/lightdm.conf закоментил строки, вроде сработало.. правда нужно ещё процессы посмотреть, но это уже по shh
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<UNIm95> или отрубить сервис lightdm
<UNIm95> service lightdm disable
<UNIm95> или что-то в этом роде.
<OmenRa> други! не может обновиться система: 4-й час  Found memtest86+ image:  /boot/memtest86+.bin ... я в потерях
<UNIm95> OmenRa: чем обновляешь?
<UNIm95> tagezi: хочешь немного охренеть
<UNIm95> ?
<OmenRa> аптом
<UNIm95> !paste|OmenRa:
<ubuntuhelp> OmenRa:: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<UNIm95> покажи выхлоп терминала
<UNIm95> OmenRa: ты еще жив?
<OmenRa> у мя немножко Ксубунту, ниче?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> терминал дает красивый сизо-зеленый выхлоп!
<UNIm95> OmenRa: у тебя *ubuntu, говоришь по русски -- значит ты на месте
<OmenRa> опачки: начал плакаться и эта скотинка завелась :/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> испугалась что ее препарировать начнут
<OmenRa> я, правда,  начудил с утра: при апгрейде зависло где показал, закончил ctrl+C.  Но не обновился ГРУБ
<OmenRa> о, сине-зеленый выхлоп показал траблу с апдейт-груб
<OmenRa> извиняюсь заранее:
<OmenRa> Создание конфигурационного файла grub...
<OmenRa> Найден образ linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-34-generic
<OmenRa> Найден образ initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-34-generic
<OmenRa> Найден образ linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic
<OmenRa> Найден образ initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-31-generic
<OmenRa> Найден образ linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-28-generic
<OmenRa> Найден образ initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-28-generic
<OmenRa> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<OmenRa> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<OmenRa> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «/var/lib/os-prober/mount»: Файл существует
<OmenRa> завершено
<OmenRa> omenra@omenraXU:~$
<UNIm95> Это предупреждение
<UNIm95> Я же тебе даже линк для пасты дал
<OmenRa> забыл
<OmenRa> давно иркой не пользовался
<UNIm95> Прочти сообщение от ubuntuhelpa
<UNIm95> всего 12 минут назад
<UNIm95> tagezi: Эти немцы реально извращенцы. Их роутер не может делать portforwarding на IP адрес. Только на устройство.
<OmenRa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22824026/
<OmenRa> Центр Обновления просит перезагрузки. после этого сообщения я ничего не увижу до входа. See your later
<OmenRa> online
<andrex> нафлудили
<andrex> This may not be the right thing to do but was able to fix it by recreating the directory '/var/lib/os-prober/mount' after updating the os-prober package.
<andrex> A proper fix in the packaging scripts should be done if that is the cause of the problem.
<andrex> странно конечно но баг 3х летней протухшести
<UNIm95> tagezi: За цену нового odroid можно взять б/у неттоп с nvidia ion
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, такими путями можно просто набрать б/у штук и спаять самому
<tagezi> на помойках институтов много интересной фигни старой валяется
<UNIm95> Я хз как тут железо утилизируют
<tagezi> помойка есть, куда они всё сносят, потом центролизовано это всё выноситься
<UNIm95> так бы рад собрать старых квадратных моников
<tagezi> UNIm95: спроси про помойку у Phdунов с компьютер сайнс, они наверняка знаю
<UNIm95> Скорее не Phd а у Техподдержки
<andrex> алло это техподдержка?
<andrex> гле тут у вас помойка ряом))
<andrex> хочу такойже роутер найти как кие вы суете клиентам)
<UNIm95> Не. К ним за моником
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, тебе виднее.. я не знаю как это у немцев организовано...
<UNIm95> В любов универе есть техподдержка
<UNIm95> любом*
<andrex> ты как будто в рашке небыл)
<UNIm95> Что я пишу с этой чертовой шиной.
<UNIm95> andrex: восточный варвар ты =)
<UNIm95> andrex: в германии за неправильную утилизацию получить можно.
<andrex> у нас за утилизацию получить можно
<andrex> проще закопать гденить
<andrex> чем утилизировать
<andrex> одни тока акты превышают центу этого хлама
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> не знаю.. в питере конторы сдают всё по документам.. на складах может по году всё лежать, потом всё кучей сдают
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-10
<SigmaTel> P. S.  .        )
<linxon> йоу
<linxon> не йокается чета гЫ
<linxon> не йокарный день сегодня, чтоли
<tagezi> утра все
<tagezi> м*
<SigmaTel> Добрый день!
<snql> может есть кто в gtk3 шарит?
<andrex> тебе не сюда
<andrex> тебе сюда http://stackoverflow.com/
<snql> но там же индусы
<andrex> везде индусы
<[Raiden]> Тут практически столько же людей сколько я помню с последнего захода
<andrex> нее
<[Raiden]> У меня ест ьскриншот где тут 75 чел
<andrex> было 50 с лишним недавно)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> ну и привет
<andrex> ну у мну скрина нет но помню было и по сто с лишнимм
<andrex> lf ghbdtl)
<andrex> ну всмысле привет да)
<andrex> че как те пятокеды?
<andrex> или ты на винде?
<[Raiden]> ушёл на винду как раз как кде 5 стал опоявляться в дистрах
<[Raiden]> вроде оно работает, у меня есть в виртуалке, для некоторых редких нужд.
<andrex> хммм их же вроде можно под винду собрать)
<andrex> виртуалки какието)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а по поводу численности оно ща примерно гдето так и есть на всех русских каналах подобного характера)
<tagezi> не на всех.. есть каналы где всего 3 человека :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-11
<chelaxe> Кто может помочь с curl? Суть: нужно передать на сервер файл - картинка. http://pastebin.com/P65YHp93
<chelaxe> не знаю как содержимое файла запихать
<boris_t> base64 не?
<chelaxe> по ходу не
<chelaxe> как раз щас юзал
<chelaxe> серв не понял чо я ему шлю
<boris_t> глянь чего шлёт браузер через дополнение типа live http headers или tcpdump, или погугли по ключевым словам curl post file
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Dmitry117> Добрый день
<Dmitry117> Есть ктонибудь?
<tagezi> нет никого
<Dmitry117> Очень плохо :(
<rapidsp> а кого надо? :)
<Dmitry117> Хоть кого, кто сможет мне помочь
<Dmitry117> У меня ubunuta 14.02
<Dmitry117> При включении запускается спец по
<Dmitry117> Мне нужно еще иногода подключаеться по rdp
<Dmitry117> и переключаться между клиентом rdp и этим спец по
<Dmitry117> я нажимаю ctrl alt f4 и вижу коммандную строку
<Dmitry117> пишу rdesktop
<Dmitry117> мне выходит ошибка ERROR: Failed to open display:
<rapidsp> rdesktop без иксов не запустится. все верно
<Dmitry117> а как его запустить?
<rapidsp> а alt-f7 тут нельзя запустить?
<rapidsp> или спец ао не дает интерфейса?
<rapidsp> *по
<Dmitry117> у меня что-то получилось
<Dmitry117> я написал startx
<Dmitry117> есть черный экран и коммандная строка
<rapidsp> и так бывает :)
<Dmitry117> и мышь катается
<Dmitry117> я там написал rdesktop и он запустился
<Dmitry117> а как мне это сделать чтобы это запускалось без командной строки
<Dmitry117> типа автозагрузки
<Dmitry117> ctrl alt f7 основная программа
<Dmitry117> а ctrl alt f5 мой клиент
<Admin1488> утро
<Dmitry117> Ребятишки не молчите
<Dmitry117> Админ привет
<Admin1488> Привет
<rapidsp> попробуй записать команду в ~/.xinitrc
<rapidsp> а в смысле и startx чтобы сам запускался?
<Dmitry117> да
<Dmitry117> и еще что бы пароль не набирать
<Dmitry117> у меня в xinitrc уже чтото написано
<Dmitry117> это видимо запускается это спецпо
<Dmitry117> у меня стоит autologon
<Dmitry117> в /home/autologon/
<Dmitry117> есть .xinitrc
<Dmitry117> и там прописан запуск моего спецПО
<Dmitry117> rapidsp не молчи :(
<rapidsp> я не знаю
<Dmitry117> :(
<Dmitry117> где можно еще посопрашивать?
<Dmitry117> на форуме ни кто не отвечает
<Dmitry117> :(
<andrex> установить xinit и запихать его в автостарт systemctrl бла бла
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<andrex> про автологин не помню уже(
<andrex> у тя через плагин не пашет? или через bluetoochctrl
<andrex> и да посмотри че там в lmod и dmesg
<fodro>  /msg ubuntuhelp !fodro
<andrex> разлетался
<andrex> !help > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-12
<RoninDev> !help > RoninDev
<ubuntuhelp> RoninDev, please see my private message
<JohnDoe_71Rus> живые, кто умеет лечить сломанные зависимости?
<tagezi> apt-get install -f
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> или ты не про это?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не про это.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот с дуру сделал обновление https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь не могу поставить свежий kvirc 4.9
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ppa тут https://github.com/kvirc/KVIrc/issues/1949 прога рабочая, до обновления пользовался.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Сейчас вынужден пользовать 4.2 из ubuntu репов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при 4.9  при установки ругается на зависимости
<Vugl> Всем привет
<Vugl> Может кто нибудь подсказать , как починить smptrapd?
<Vugl> Понадобилось принимать трапы
<Vugl> а вместо запуска вот такой еррор snmptrapd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnetsnmptrapd.so.30: undefined symbol: my_progname
<rapidsp> а в vbox как то можно обойти отсутствие виртуализации у процессора?
<andrex> включи в ядре
<rapidsp> а так можно?
<andrex> главное вобщем чтоб в ядре была поддержка vt
<andrex> да
<rapidsp> это вомпилить надо?
<rapidsp> *компилить
<andrex> нифиига в принципе не поменяется виртуалка также будет работать
<rapidsp> тото и оно что х64 она в принципе не запускает
<andrex> на 32?
<andrex> qemu
<rapidsp> ну у меня стенды с виндовыми серверами, а они щас все сплошь х64
<andrex> он может эмулировать 64 бита на 32 битном проце)
<rapidsp> проц то у меня х64 и бунта х64
<rapidsp> а вот VT/x нету
<rapidsp> попробовать с нуля машинку сделать, может прокатит
<rapidsp> фиг, даже нет выбора систем х64 в визарде :)
<andrex> непрокатит
<andrex> это ограничение)
<andrex> без вт
<andrex> у вбокса
<andrex> грю пробуй qemu
<rapidsp> а вмваре?
<andrex> один фиг
<rapidsp> qemu последний раз видел лет 10 назад :)
<andrex> и в топек вмварь
<rapidsp> а гуй у qemu есть?
<rapidsp> поменял проц :)
<tagezi> кто там рассказывал про капс? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44954
<UNIm95> tagezi: лфоенеть
<UNIm95> охренеть.
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, на прошлой неделе чел приходил жаловался как раз на
<tagezi> это
<UNIm95> ЛООООООООООЛ
<UNIm95> Убунтовцы все больше лажают
<tagezi> ну, у них нет цели делать стабильный бистр
<tagezi> дистр*
<UNIm95> tagezi: для бизнеса нужны только LTS версии. или Каннокал будет послана
<UNIm95> Глубоко и навсегда
<tagezi> UNIm95: большенство людей не замечают быги
<tagezi> даже федорщики своё убоое поделие считают стабильным, а ты говоришь про убунту
<UNIm95> tagezi: В энтерпрайз системах даже раскладку us оставляют.
<UNIm95> так как даже не немецких клавах нормально работать нельзя
<tagezi> ну, её везде оставляют, помоему, как без неё системой-то рулить?
<UNIm95> Это объясняет почему такой кромадный баг пропустили.
<UNIm95> громадный*
<tagezi> ну, насколько я понимаю, его из-за капса заметили...
<tagezi> 20.07 его обнаружили, сегодня пофиксили.. оперативненько
<UNIm95> хрена себе оперативно.
<UNIm95> они за 3 дня такое решить должны были
<UNIm95> не более
<UNIm95> https://geektimes.ru/company/dadget/blog/279418/
<UNIm95> хотеть
<UNIm95> только еще кикстартер
<UNIm95> мне бы с LAN gjhnjv
<UNIm95> портом
<UNIm95> и все было бы как надо
<tagezi> UNIm95: надо самому учиться паять, а то так и будешь делать пирамидки :)
<tagezi> хотя, кстати тебе то чего, у тебя професий правильный, ты этому учился
<UNIm95> tagezi: так мне такая железяка только для Wake on Lan
<tagezi> да ты её дома потеряешь :)
<UNIm95> Я паять не умею =)
<UNIm95> Я в общаге.
<UNIm95> не потеряю
<tagezi> тем более :)
<tagezi> и как это ты паять не умеешь, ты схемотехник, куда пальцы пихать знаешь.. а остальное это просто практика
<UNIm95> За 3 года общаги пролюбил только чехол для очков.
<tagezi> какая цевильная общага :)
<UNIm95> У меня руки для пайки слишком дрожат.
<UNIm95> точнее пальцы а не руки
<tagezi> а ты похмеляйся :)
<tagezi> не знаю.. у меня руки дрожат, я справляюсь как-то, вроде
<tagezi> очень мелкое правда не паял пока, но кандёры смд уже пытался
<UNIm95> Я не пью алкоголь.
<UNIm95> Вообще
<tagezi> аналогично, и я зна что руки дрожат не только с похмелья :)
<tagezi> у меня самая проблема что паяльник советский.. надобы прикупить китайский со сменными наконечниками, а то точечьную пайку не удобно делать
<UNIm95> У меня перелом позвоночника был.
<UNIm95> Причем грудной отдел не заметили.
<UNIm95> Так как не болел
<UNIm95> И моторика по звизде пошла.
<tagezi> ну, всё тренируется.. нервы новые могут прорасти, если нужно
<UNIm95> Мне 25
<UNIm95> Перелом был в 7 лет
<UNIm95> почти 3 года ноги не чувствовал
<UNIm95> Хз как на тренировках держусь
<tagezi> тренировки...
<tagezi> я вообще ходить не должен, и ничего, даже в горы хожу
<tagezi> у меня девочка знакомая, е неё тоже проблемы с позвоночником, ходила со мной в горы, сейчас скалолазанием занимается... послала врачей лесом и стала просто заниматьс собой
<tagezi> если бы слушалась, сейчас бы в инвалидной каляске бы сидела
<readme-txt> heloo
<readme-txt> Привет всем
<readme-txt> Ребят есть кто ?
<flegontoff> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-13
<tomfarr> утро
<tomfarr> куда пропал влад инквизитор?
<tagezi> а он вообще тут появляется?
<tomfarr> вот яего и ищу уже второй год. У меня к гуглоаккаунту доступ пропал а у меня только в нем его контакты
<tomfarr> и думал его тут найти. Мы тут познакомились.
<tomfarr> tagezi: где он может быть?
<tagezi> в яндексе наверное
<tomfarr> ну он там работает. Только говорю же контакт потерялся с аккаунтом. И сюда перестал он ходить
<UNIm95> tomfarr: Найди его на хабре
<UNIm95> ник тот же
<tomfarr> я там не пореган
<tomfarr> гест
<SCHAAP137> добрый день
<flegontoff> всем привет! обновился до 16.04 при выключение системы вылетают ошибки amdgpu
<flegontoff> в списке устройств проприетарный драйвер выключен
<schyuka> всем вечер добрый
<schyuka> темку на форуме открыл, кто не против подсказать пишите
<schyuka> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=280903.0
<andrex> ответил
<schyuka> про настройку я предварительно читал сразу после как тему открыл на форуме, с этим мне более мене понятно, думаю без лишних вопросов справлюсь.
<schyuka> а вот с переносом тут интереснее получается, как работает dd клонзилла и команда ps -a в частности, это что получается мне нужно указать диск и все будет клонировано? вместе со всеми програмками?
<schyuka> что то похоже на сказку если честно)) но буду пробовать завтра
<andrex> указать откуда и куда
<andrex> или во что
<schyuka> ну понятно, это тоесть из диска 1 все будет склонировано на диск 2
<schyuka> а как быть тогда с разделами и величиной жеских дисков?
<schyuka> они же разные по обьему получается, там не будет запар всяких
<schyuka> и кстати свопинг то нужно отключить. Тогда в тот момент когда я буду разметку ссд делать мне не нужно создавать свом раздел
<schyuka> в общем я тут еще после полуночи появлюсь
<schyuka> я все равно никак без этого чатика уже)
<andrex> !backup | schyuka
<ubuntuhelp> schyuka: Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<andrex> можеш ваще его не клонить
<andrex> а разделы можно и ресайзить
<UNIm95> schyuka:  Не используй dd!
<UNIm95> schyuka: Только ddrescue!
<UNIm95> dd может добить диск
<UNIm95> ddrescue может и спасёт\
<andrex> свап ридется либо отрубить либо перенести на hdd
<andrex> UNIm95: каким макаром он добьет?
<UNIm95> Про свап: как вариант можно зафигачить zram
<UNIm95> andrex: у dd и ddrescue разный алгоритм чтения
<andrex> что так что так тут зависит только от диска
<andrex> он добьется если ему суждено
<UNIm95> Неа
<UNIm95> dd будет насиловать нечиаем сегмент диска до упора а ddrescue его может пропустить прочесть все до конца и потом повторить сбойные места
<schyuka> про свап: плпнирую на другой винт его перенести
<UNIm95> или заполнить их нулями
<UNIm95> andrex: https://habrahabr.ru/post/233961/
<schyuka> на диске которому ужемного лет вся поверхность в хорошем состоянии, там нет битых секротов, проверял пол года назад. проблема в головке, износились посадочные места и все торохтит ужасно
<UNIm95> Это про dd и ddrescue
<schyuka> и клинит
<andrex> не аргумент)
<andrex> а если битые данные будут перенесены не полностью то один фиг они не будут работать
<andrex> а у дд просто ноеррор чтобы он не читал по сто раз то что нечитаетя
<andrex> какбы пофиг чем
<andrex> клонировать убитый диск
<andrex> или пытатся клонировать
<UNIm95> andrex: после чего начинается работа с снятым образом. Как вариан идёт проверки fsck, вытаскивается и проверяется то что  есть.
<UNIm95> А после дополнительно ищутся битые файлы с мертвого винчестера и шаг за шагом пытабтся восстановиться.
<andrex> заморочки какие)
<flegontoff> доброго времени суток! после установки системы с лайф сд, можно в систему доустановить программы драйвера?
<flegontoff> через chroot&
<andrex> можно тока зачем?
<flegontoff> ну просто после установки система незапускается
<flegontoff> похоже проблемы с видео
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-14
<schyuka> всем привет
<schyuka> народ кто из вас ssd пользуется? как долго он способен прожить ? или как долго вы им пользуетесь?
<lansilot> всем привет. помогите решить проблему. при работе с программой (blender 2.77), некоторые горячие клавиши (ctrl+alt+numpad0) воспринимаются unity, а не текущей программой. как это можно исправить без переназначения горячих клавиш?
<OmenRa> привет сообществу
<OmenRa> у меня проблемка: update-grub не может найти загрузчик винды уже пару часов. как лечить?
<UNIm95> Забыть про винду
<UNIm95> Или проверить может режим uefi
<UNIm95> или еще чего
<OmenRa> после последнего dist-upgrade начался прикол. не uefi однозначно
<StayaSinic_> кекус-пекус. только хотел написать про os-prober
<andrex> os-prober и не может))
<andrex> скорее винда в гибернизации или еще как то и раздел просто не читается с ней
<StayaSinic_> ну если не читается тогда никак. мб не стоит ntfs-3g?
<StayaSinic_> а причем тут гибернация и загрузчик?
<andrex> хехе такое решается тока загузкой винды и нормалбным выключением
<StayaSinic_> не понимаю логики
<andrex> и не поймеш) ее никто не понимает
<StayaSinic_> в режиме гибернации дамп оперативки скидывается в свап
<andrex> винду)
<andrex> после гибернизации разделы винды не читаются в лине
<andrex> выдает там чет ошибку какуюто)
<StayaSinic_> а оспробер по идее просто определяет наличие операционки на диске, её тип и позволяет прописать загрузчику (грубу) путь куда передавать загрузку
<StayaSinic_> странная фигня на самом деле.
<andrex> и пока не включиш и не вырубш нормально или не снесеш раздел так и будет)
<andrex> ну такое помоему с 8 вины началось)
<StayaSinic_> хм. тогда можно загрузится с лайв диска винды - снести груб  зперезагрузиться, с нормальным шатдавном, загрузить лайв убунты - восстановить груб...
<StayaSinic_> tetris.jpg
<andrex> да нафиг ваще
<andrex> пусть сносит вину)
<bel_ki> http://www.cyberforum.ru/psychology/thread173456.html Моя мама такая же, она пользуется хубунту!!! =))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-08
<UNIm95> Всем привет. Кто ставил nexus репозиторий.
<UNIm95> У меня почему-то не находятся артефакты с maven-central
<UNIm95> Вопрос. Почему анонимный(и авторизованный) юзеры sonatype nexus не могут ничего найти на Прокси репозитории?
<max_> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-09
<mva> убунтач
<mva> что делать?
<mva> https://gist.github.com/raw/76dace988fbe1cd71504034f52ac38f0
<mva> свежепоставленная xenial
<mva> LTS, Карл!!!
<SergeyIT> разбираться....
<Guest90028> Всем привет, проверка связи
<Guest90028> Hello plase talk to me )))
<Guest90028> pidory
<Guest90028> сорян, просто проверка
<Guest90028> Не обижайтесь )))
<Guest90028> еьгч
<Guest90028> tmux
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-10
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> andrex: шаманишь?
<andrex> SergeyIT: агамсь
<SergeyIT> тут совсем пусто (
<andrex> каникулы)
<SergeyIT> страничку на форуме поломали https://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<SergeyIT> я тему создал... но тишина
<andrex> а у меня почта потерялсо пароль забылсо от логина на форуме)
<SergeyIT> https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=300355.msg2352273#msg2352273
<andrex> 2х факторная аутентификация иногда зло)
<andrex> ой а там щас ваще никто ничего не делает)
<SergeyIT> "и как такой великий воин Чингачгук смог дважды наступить на грабли"
<andrex> просил обновить бота на limnoria нифига)
<andrex> или шелл дать
<andrex> или убить его нафиг своего подыму
<SergeyIT> не лень?
<andrex> да там быстро
<andrex> но им лень видать)
<andrex> а на грабли наступил просто)
<andrex> сменил номер)
<SergeyIT> телефона?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> точнее опсоса даже я уже не стал заморачиваться с номером)
<SergeyIT> у меня номеру 18 лет уже
<andrex> ну бвк скупил роспил потом телега так что покаих мотыляло я улетел на yotu
<andrex> номер можно было сохранить но я чет рещил не делать)
<Guest64828> Всем привет!
<SergeyIT> заноси
<Guest64828> О круто )) Кто-то есть )))
<Guest64828> Народ, может кто подскажет ))) не могу в убунту server найти конфиги tmux, ламер страшный поэтому сильно не ругайтесь )
<andrex> вхомяке
<andrex> и да иксы в сервере ну да такое
<andrex> и в /etc/
<Guest64828> andrex -> нет в хомяке и в етс не нашёл (((
<Guest64828> Я сам в шоке
<Guest64828> tmux.conf невижу
<Guest64828> Пишу ls -lha и нету
<Guest64828> Могу даже скрин залить если не поверишь.
<andrex> раз нету значит создай
<Guest64828> 0_о, а так можно было? :)) Принял! СПасибо за совет!!!
<andrex> cp /usr/share/doc/tmux/example_tmux.conf /etc/tmux.conf
<andrex> cp /usr/share/doc/tmux/example_tmux.conf ~/.tmux.conf
<Guest64828> Ок. Спасибо большое!!!
<Guest64828> cp /usr/share/doc/tmux/example_tmux.conf /etc/tmux.conf
<Guest64828> 22:30 < andrex> cp /usr/share/doc/tmux/example_tmux.conf ~/.tmux.conf
<Guest64828> cp /usr/share/doc/tmux/example_tmux.conf /etc/tmux.conf
<Guest64828> 22:30 < andrex> cp /usr/share/doc/tmux/example_tmux.conf ~/.tmux.conf
<Guest64828> Сорри за флуд
<Guest64828> Промахиваюсь
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> там может быть другая папка)
<andrex> tmux2.0 итд фз
<Guest64828> Так. Просто вспомнить #find tmux.*   ?
<Guest64828> Из корня если запущу
<andrex> http://termbin.com/vpgc мне оно нафиг ненадо)
<andrex> и ваще есть tab
<Guest64828> Что за tab?
<Guest64828> Если не секрет?
<andrex> !tab
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<andrex> прикинь?
<andrex> кнопка такая
<SergeyIT> не пугай
<andrex> а можно еще так cp /*/*/*/*/что_то /кудато/
<andrex> а есть еще locate и apt-file
<andrex> можно вечно продолжать)
<SergeyIT> конечно... книжек то не читают (
<andrex> ой ща 80 процентов таких)
<andrex> сделайте мне хорошо)
<anton__> Привет.Есть кто?
<SergeyIT> никого
<anton__> Печально.
<anton__> Сегрей,может ты знаешь как убрать значки которые появились  в меню приложения
<anton__> Reboot, logout shutdown
<anton__> как их убрать?
<andrex> пкм редакировать меню?
<andrex> не?
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<anton__> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Ubuntu 18.04. После перезагрузки в меню приложения появились значки (Logout,Reboot, Shutdown, Photo lens..).
<anton__> Так как в Linux я не силён,установил несколько часов назад. И не знаю делать с данной проблемой,правой кнопкой мыши нажимаю выходит контекстное меню в нём три пункта Новое окно, Добавить в избранное, Показать подробности.
<anton__> Хочу  убрать  данные значки.  ЧЯДНТ?
<SergeyIT> зачем их убирать? Как выключать будешь комп?
<anton__> Это всё есть в верхнем правом углу. И их не было, после перезагрузки они появились, значит какой-то процесс произошел из-за чего они появились.
<SergeyIT> я не знаю где там, на панели что ли?.... У меня лубунту. Ищи где редактируется
<SergeyIT> если на панели, обычно ПКМ на панели и там должно быть редактирование
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-11
<Azal> https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=300369.0
<andrex> потому что гигабайт говно)
<andrex> но дешевое
<andrex> в зерасусе к примеру после написания в тп быстро прошивку выкатили)
<andrex> *х
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем здравствуйте.
<CHeRuBaEL> Подскажите пожылуйста. ubuntu server. Монтирую сетевую папку(Прописал в fstab) (Виндовую), все работает, но если стоит долго комп не используя эту папку при попытке прочитать содержимое директории в все виснет.
<andrex> попробуй добавить параметр noauto
<andrex> и _netdev
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex -> //10.0.1.19/torrent /home/prof/mserv/tor cifs username=admin,password=*********,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  0        0
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex -> tab не сработал 2 раза )))
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex -> это пример строки из fstab
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex -> Вы предлагаете прописать данные параметры после ,dir_mode=077 ?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-12
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex видимо сегодня выходной )))
<CHeRuBaEL> Охренеть tmux офигенный софт ))
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Вопрос по поводу монтирования: //10.0.1.19/torrent /home/prof/mserv/tor cifs username=admin,password=*********,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  0        0 вот строчка из fstab, параметр nouauto дописать после dir_mode=077 через запятую?
<andrex> ну как бы да
<CHeRuBaEL> Ну и _netdev следом?
<andrex> угу
<CHeRuBaEL> спасибо ))
<CHeRuBaEL> А строчка норм? Или что-то изменить?
<andrex> просто есть подозрение что оно отваливается после простоя а потом виснет при ls
<CHeRuBaEL> да, именно так
<andrex> да пойдет
<CHeRuBaEL> СПасибо andrex !
<CHeRuBaEL> Я ещё вернусь )))
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Добавил параметры, перестали монтироваться папки
<andrex> ну ды смотри что пишет
<andrex> точнее наапиши mount //10.0.1.19/torrent и посмотри)
<andrex> ну и как бы не маунтится оно потому что noauto так говорит) иб нефиг маунтить при загрузке то что еще не появилось в сети)
<andrex> SergeyIT: чо не спим?
<SergeyIT> отпуск
<andrex> таже фигня
<SergeyIT> фигня - это работа, не?
<andrex> да и работа тоже
<andrex> никак не даду в отпуск поиграть
<andrex> т
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: тоесть надо теперь ручками подключать?
<andrex> да
<andrex> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<andrex> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<andrex> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<CHeRuBaEL> Мужики, я это понимаю, вопрос в другом, как сделать что-бы не подвисало. Либо пусть ось опрашивает эти папки постоянно или ещё чего?
<andrex> оставь netdev
<andrex> оно не дает падать соединению либо подымает его взад
<CHeRuBaEL> Почему когда иксы юзаешь там нет такой проблеммы. а без иксов тупо виснет
<CHeRuBaEL> Принял про netdev, пробую
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Вроде работает, спасибо ))
<CHeRuBaEL> Сейчас tmux конфигурить буду и vim изучать ))) Так что, вернусь )))
<andrex> нафиг вим
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: да просто любопытно
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Спасибо за подсказки )
<CHeRuBaEL> andrex: Всёравно виснет, ладно не парьтесь, буду разбираться ))
<CHeRuBaEL> exit
<andrex> выкинь самбу или веднду)
<SergeyIT> да нормально самба работает....
<andrex> ну значит это венда)
<SergeyIT> даже из ДОС коннекчусь
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> andrex: а чего логи ирки не показываются?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-11
<sudpmr> Коллеги, добрый вечер. Есть вопросы с которыми самостоятельно справиться не могу. Я только начинающий пользователь линукс ((
<sudpmr> Будет ли у кого-то минутка помочь?
<sudpmr> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID15/4528.html?n=Anatolij#0
<xubuntu8w> всем привет!
<xubuntu8w> нужна помощь с xubuntu(а также и ubuntu и debian)
<xubuntu8w> Я не могу уменьшить яркость экрана. Горячие кнопки не работают и контроллер в треел также  не работает.Вы можете помочь мне?ноутбук sumsung A10, 2GPU (Radeon 7660 + 7600)
<xubuntu8w> в чем может быть проблема по регулировке яркости экрана на notebook sumsung A10, 2GPU (radeon 7660+7600)
<xubuntu8w> ?
<Mylt1k> ку
<xubuntu8w> ранее писал
<xubuntu8w> привет!
<xubuntu8w> всем!
<Mylt1k> привет всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как вручную запустить trim на ssd? нашел команды проверки наличия записей в планировщике. но есть сомнения что в usb кармане трим не работает
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Mylt1k> ку
<Mylt1k> кто-нибудь знает irc дипвэба?
<Sergey_IT> кого?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может темноговеба?
<Sergey_IT> и что мешает посмотреть список каналов....
<diskin> sudpmr, привет, а что находится в каталоге /etc/skel в итоге? и как именно падает firefox и чем лечится? удалением профиля?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-09
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> сдуфк
<uvvtu> clear
<uvvtu> вот теперь нормально\
<uvvtu> вылетел
<uvvtu> да что такое
<uvvtu> есть кто живой?
 * uvvtu ждет живого
<SKonst> uvvtu, нет
